# TTC #3! Anyone welcome!!



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! I thought I'd start a thread for ladies who are TTC, doesn't matter if it's baby #1 or #5 anyone is welcome! I was in an amazing little TTC chat group when I was trying for my son, and I met some amazing ladies there and we still talk everyday and are super close even now that my son is almost 8 months! I would absolutely love to have that again this time around! :happydance:

A little about me: I have an almost 2.5yr old daughter and my almost 8 month old son. We were planning on waiting until beginning of next year for try for our next baby, but I had a chemical pregnancy in December and it kind of made us talk more and we decided to move up our TTC date! As of right now, we are talking about TTC starting March most likely. I'm tracking my ovulation currently to get a better idea of my cycles (I'm still breastfeeding my 8mo). I'm super excited, and a little nervous to be doing this all over again lol. :blush:


Testers!&#9825;
*March:*
*8th:*
ricschick

*9th:*
Katy78

*13th:*
rachybaby85

*17th:*
Gypsy99


----------



## ricschick

Hi we are ttc no 6. This is our 1st cycle. Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Hi welcome!! 

Baby #6? How exciting! Are you hoping for a certain gender?


----------



## fuschia

Hello !

I am ttc#3 as well:)

I would really love to have a girl but I have been reading up on gender swaying and I think it's stressing me out !

We weren't sure about trying this month as I have a wedding to be maid of honour at in August but ended up bding on cd13 (yesterday) anyway so I guess it's our first month trying although not a lot of effort has gone into it !

Xx


----------



## angelmum31

Ttc no 3 too! I have a nearly 5 year old and a 1 year old (girl
& boy) - have had fertility issues in the past so I am thinking this may be a long journey for me plus I am too tired half the time to dtd &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## fuschia

Angelmum our children are similar ages :) my daughter is Feb 2012 and my son July 2015 xx my daughter we conceived straight away and my son took 16 cycles although no obvious fertility issues xx


----------



## angelmum31

fuschia said:


> Angelmum our children are similar ages :) my daughter is Feb 2012 and my son July 2015 xx my daughter we conceived straight away and my son took 16 cycles although no obvious fertility issues xx

Ah yes!! I hope you have an easier/quicker ttc journey this time! We started ttc no 2 when dd was 8 months so took us years - ended up doing treatment to help but still didnt work - conceived month we had decided to stop trying! We are taking no 3 as a bonus if it happens but if it doesnt then we are lucky with our gorgeous two xx


----------



## ricschick

ashleyg said:


> Hi welcome!!
> 
> Baby #6? How exciting! Are you hoping for a certain gender?

The children would love a brother! But me and my husband don't mind. X


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia said:


> Hello !
> 
> I am ttc#3 as well:)
> 
> I would really love to have a girl but I have been reading up on gender swaying and I think it's stressing me out !
> 
> We weren't sure about trying this month as I have a wedding to be maid of honour at in August but ended up bding on cd13 (yesterday) anyway so I guess it's our first month trying although not a lot of effort has gone into it !
> 
> Xx

Welcome! :flower:

Thats our plan too. In March we're going to just go with flow and do a NTNP thing and see what happens. But if I'm not pregnant, then in April I'm going to actually start trying to BD on my ovulation days! 




angelmum31 said:


> Ttc no 3 too! I have a nearly 5 year old and a 1 year old (girl
> & boy) - have had fertility issues in the past so I am thinking this may be a long journey for me plus I am too tired half the time to dtd &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Welcome!! :flower:

I'll be sending you a lot of baby dust! I hope it doesn't take too long for you this time around :baby:



ricschick said:


> The children would love a brother! But me and my husband don't mind. X

Any healthy baby is perfectly fine :baby::happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so excited to start this journey with you ladies! Hopefully we get some others who want to join in as well so we can all chat about whatever while we wait to test :D


----------



## Gypsy99

I'll jump in too. I'm also in the making a baby thread on here too, but always good to talk when we start going crazy in the two week wait!

I'm TTC #3. We have been off birth control for nearly a year now and seriously trying the last couple of months. DH was hard work for a while there, but this new year I have seen a big change in him. 

So I'm coming up to Ovulate in the next couple of days. Awaiting temp dip, as I have every sign - soft CP, EW CM, sensitive boobs. DTD this morning, and DH is 'recharging his balls' LOL for tomorrow.


----------



## fuschia

Recharging his balls lol- I like that :)

Considering I spent 16 months actively ttc my now 18month old, I've forgotten a lot about how to do it !

I guess I should get a BBT, although my cycle is pretty regular at the moment 28 days so hopefully that means I'm ovulating around cd14 ( yesterday) generally - or is that an incorrect assumption?

Part of me wants to ntnp, but the other part would really like this to happen within the next few months for age gap and timing reasons so I want to make more effort !

Is anyone using preseed or similar ? Xx


----------



## MrsPow

Hi ladies can I join too? TTC #3, we've got a nearly 6yr old and a 3yr old. Second month of trying and AF came his morning &#55357;&#56850; x


----------



## hayalee

Could I join too please? Been TTC #3 for a few months now x


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy : LOL :rofl: I love that! Welcome!! 

Fuschia: I used pressed when we were ttc my youngest and it worked for us. We also did the SMEP the cycle we conceived so I'll be trying that again!

MrsPow : welcome! So sorry about AF :( I hope this month is yours month! 

Hayalee: Hi and welcome!


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so excited to have so many ladies to chat with!

Mamas who are trying for #3, are you as nervous as I am?! I go back and forth lol. I really want a 3rd but scared to have that many kids!


----------



## fuschia

Is the smep pretty much bd every other day ? Or is there more to it ?

I used pre seed with both of mine but not got any yet - I think when af arrives I'll get stocked up on essentials.

I am also back and forth - well I was anyway for months ! But eventually we realised that the fact that we weren't totally sure in our case proves that we actually really want a 3rd, or we would have put it to bed by now . It's daunting but also really exciting and I feel like it's the way it's meant to be for us .x


----------



## Gypsy99

We have been back and forth too, and DH tried to stop a few times with us last year. The ticking point has been that his brother is trying for a second so we are 100% all in now. He was a bit disappointed when he asked if I wanted to go swimming yesterday (which means sit in the hot tub for 30 minutes) and i said no I don't want it to kill your swimmers.

The internet OPK's I bought a useless :-(. They are showing lines, but nothing dark, and from my temp drop and every other sign, I'd say I will O by Friday (most likely tomorrow). 

I've been trying to use First Response lube, which is apparently the same as preseed? 

Good luck everyone


----------



## fuschia

I haven't heard of first response lube - how do you find it ?

That's a shame about the opks- have you been able to use the cheap opks before ? Could this be a dud batch ? Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Fuschia: if I remember right you bd every other day after your period, then once you get a positive OPK you bd everyday for 3 days, skip a day then bd one more time. 

That what I tell myself too. If I honestly DIDNT want another then I oulsnr even be thinking of trying. I think I'm just nervous about the timing. I have an almost 2.yr and an almost 8mo. So depending when this one is born it could be 18 months apart which is a little scary lol 

Gypsy: that's great you're both 100% in now! What's opks do you use? I bought the Wondfos off of Amazon and hey worked great!


----------



## fuschia

Where are you all from ? I'm from Kent in England x


----------



## Gypsy99

I just grabbed some from Ebay. As I'm going they are increasing in darkness and I'd say yesterday and todays were positive. 

I'm from NZ.

Fushia I found it on google. I was finding that Preseed was way to expensive from Nz and found this instead.

Ashleyg it will be great when they are older being so close in age though. 
my two are 21 months apart and pretty great friends most of the time. 
if we get pregnant this cycle my son will be nearly 5 years older and although the gap will be great for me it might be almost like he is an only child when he gets older.

Am currently lying in bed with a pillow under my hips lol. TMI but shower BD and now I'm lying down because I'm scared upright BD was a silly idea!!


----------



## ashleyg

I'm from California!

Yay I'm glad they're getting darker! Get to it! :sex: Lol
I've read it doesn't matter what position, the spermies will get to where they need to go!

Yeah my two right now are 21 months apart and I'm the beginning it was rough lol. My daughter (2.5yo) was SOOOOO horribly jealous. So many tantrums and screaming fits over nothing. The first few months were the worst. I'm hoping that now they have each other to play with and keep each other company, it won't be AS bad with baby 3. We are going to do NTNP in March and then actively start trying and make sure to bd in April! Eeeeek


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - sounds good with the opks! I think I will buy some from eBay - I plan on getting stocked up from cd1 of my next cycle - I might Amazon prime some stuff !

I think that bd in the shower will be fine :) the sperm still got in there and are designed to swim up right ! Also - good on your for bd in the shower - that would never happen here ! Xx

I'm jelous of you 2 with your small age gaps - I have 3.5 years between mine and we were originally hoping for 2.5 years ish but wasn't meant to be ! Hopefully this one won't take as long but I have a worry that if I have another boy that the 2 boys will be close and my daughter will feel a bit out of it because she is that bit older . I'd love to have another girl to make it alternate :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Awesome thanks about the confirmation with upright bd! 

The Ebay ones are super cheap $3 for 20 but take a month to get here. I had a 3 year age gap with each of my sisters and it works well now as we are older. I'm convinced my next one will be a girl too. 

Ashleyg poor girl. Hope she's settled a bit more now. Toddler tantrums are just so great....


----------



## fuschia

I wish now that I had gone for it this cycle but Obv we weren't quite planning to try but now I am 2dpo and that hopeful feeig is coming back and I wish we did it more . I'm also a bit anxious about it though because when I was ttc for 16 months, the disappointment was just awful and I'm hoping I don't get really down about it this time ! Xx


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia - I like the age gap now lol. But in the beginning it was difficult to balance. I'm hoping it will be easier this time around since now they'll have each other to keep company and play with. When I brought my son home, my daughter was used to being the only child and playing with me all the time. So hopefully this time is better lol

gypsy - she has gotten tons better! still has outbursts here and there but she loves her brother now lol.


----------



## ashleyg

aw fuschia, we are here for you no matter how long it takes! <3


----------



## ashleyg

So I believe I'm about 4dpo today and I've been feeling so crappy. Upset stomach & cramps all day. DH and I didn't even really actively TRY this month so idk what's going on!


----------



## fuschia

ashleyg said:


> aw fuschia, we are here for you no matter how long it takes! <3

Thank you I appreciate that ! Really hoping that now I am healthier and got my diet sorted that this will speed matters up. On cycle 15 I got some advice from a nutritionist and I had acupuncture and fell the next cycle with Callum so fingers crossed .

Ashley - when did you bd this month ? Around/ before Ov ? Exciting if you have a surprise bfp looming xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Fushia I hope it doesn't take as long this time. I understand the disappointment though. It is incredibly hard and every month I have managed to get my hopes up because of symptoms or later than usual AF and then nothing. 

Ashley hoping you get some answers soon. The TWW is so hard. THrow everything you have questions about on here and I'm sure one of us can say we've felt the same at some point!

AFM - I cheated a little on my chart this morning, i temped at 36.3 firstly and then did it again a few second later and it was only 36.1 (I had a weird sleep last night). If my temp is up tomorrow I'll change it to 36.3. I'm still experiencing every Ovulation symptom under the sun so I've convinced DH to give it another go tonight. Will let him rest tomorrow and then want to get back into it on Saturday morning to cover bases . Such a regime!! LOL.


----------



## ashleyg

Fuschia- I have heard really good things about acupuncture. It's crazy how that works!

We bd'd basically O day and a few days after. But I didn't plan to. We just kind of did what we wanted to lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy- lol! I love how you're giving him a rest period :haha: I have no knowledge of temping or charting :blush: I never could really figure that out lol

I'm just kind of waiting to see what happens this month. I doubt I'm pregnant probably just had an off day. But DH and I are talking about NTNP in February and if we don't get pregnant then actively try by March/April. Thinking about it is making me so nervous lol


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy- I did the temping thing with my son but I can't remember much about it all ! Do you temp orally? 

Ashley- am I right in thinking your ntnp date is coming forward from March to feb ? You are in with a chance this month then and we are in similar boats here as didn't really plan to try :)

I don't really know when I oved - but my cycles are regular and 28days at the mo so I would guess around cd 14 , and we bd cd 13 only . But I could have that wrong and oved later maybe . I'm not sure if I want to temp or not really ! X


----------



## rebeccalouise

:wave: Am I okay to join? TTC our 3rd baby! :) lots of :dust: to everyone.. X


----------



## fuschia

Hi rebeccalouise :)

Where are you from ? I see you have 2 little girls :) how lovely x


----------



## rebeccalouise

fuschia said:


> Hi rebeccalouise :)
> 
> Where are you from ? I see you have 2 little girls :) how lovely x

Hi Fuschia. :) I'm from Kent, in England.. Currently posted here, as my husband is in the Army! So we move around a lot. Where are you from? Aww thank you, I see you have one of each, hubby is hoping for our next to be a boy! :haha: Xx


----------



## fuschia

I live in Kent ! I'm in west malling - are you posted in Chatham by any chance?

Small world :)

I would love another girl to make mine alternate but happy with a boy too - I was a bit worried when I found out I was having a boy but I love it now :) 

Have you been trying long ? We plan to start next month but just happened to bd around ovulation ( or when I think ovulation prob happened ) so found myself in an unexpected tww and all the craziness or symptom stopping comes flooding back ! Xx


----------



## rebeccalouise

fuschia said:


> I live in Kent ! I'm in west malling - are you posted in Chatham by any chance?
> 
> Small world :)
> 
> I would love another girl to make mine alternate but happy with a boy too - I was a bit worried when I found out I was having a boy but I love it now :)
> 
> Have you been trying long ? We plan to start next month but just happened to bd around ovulation ( or when I think ovulation prob happened ) so found myself in an unexpected tww and all the craziness or symptom stopping comes flooding back ! Xx

Wow, no way! Very small world. Yes, we are. Well, we live there, but my husband works in Maidstone. :) 

Oh we'd be really happy with either, but I think deep down, every man wants a little boy! :haha: I'd find it so strange having a boy now! :dohh: 

We've been trying since October, it took us over a year to concieve Poppy - but I do have PCOS, so makes things a bit harder. :( I've started taking vitex this cycle, hoping it'll help to regulate me. Eekkk, how exciting! Good luck, I hope it has happened for you. :D The two week wait seems to drag! I'm always symptom spotting. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Are you near the beginning of your cycle ? I hope it happens faster for you this time , it took us 16 months to conceive Callum and no known medical issues but I did alter my diet .
Chatham is just down the road , and Maidstone even closer :). I hope you like it around here x


----------



## rebeccalouise

fuschia said:


> Are you near the beginning of your cycle ? I hope it happens faster for you this time , it took us 16 months to conceive Callum and no known medical issues but I did alter my diet .
> Chatham is just down the road , and Maidstone even closer :). I hope you like it around here x

I'm CD2 today! So yes, right at the start aha. Thank you, me too! Aww, it's very hard when it takes so long, months feel like years. :( 

We moved here in October, so I'm still finding my way around! :haha: but yes, we do really like it here, everything is so close by so there's no need to drive really. How long have you lived here for? Can't believe how close we are! X


----------



## fuschia

I've always lived in Kent :) I'm 28 , and I moved to west malling in 2013 with hubby and my daughter before our son came along . Yes I find it funny when I meet anyone on here that's local considering how far and wide all the members spread . Of course we all still have the same anxieties, feelings and desires no matter where in the world we are X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Aww that's lovely! :) Yes, you're very right there. I'm 22, so only a little younger than yourself haha. X


----------



## ashleyg

Fuschia: yep! That's what we were planning on but idk now. I keep going back and forth! 

Rebecca: welcome!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Ashleyg and fushia I temp orally every morning at the same time. It's great for me as I can see rises etc that easily show ovulation. This cycle and the last seem like everything is happening a bit later though. I also get ovulation, pain on left and right sides depending on the month. We are only being like this because I don't want another disappointing month. DH seems to be enjoying it at the moment anyway!

It's great you girls are both in Kent! Small world indeed.


----------



## Gypsy99

When is everyone testing / where are you in your cycles? I thought I ovulated CD13, but not so sure with my temps and opks.


----------



## fuschia

I'm cd 17 and plan only to test of af is late . But I'm also a bit crazy with testing historically so that may well change ! Xx


----------



## ashleyg

So I think I'm about 5/6DPO going back over my Ovia app. I took an opk just because :haha: and it came up really dark?! AF isn't due for 2 more weeks and usually my OPKs are pretty much invisible this far out from my period. 

Anyone have any idea? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7380.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fuschia

That's strange isn't it . I did know one lady who was def pregnant and she found that the opks could also pick it up - but I think she was testing around 10/11 dpo. Have you tested with an opk this late before ? X


----------



## ashleyg

I've heard of them picking up pregnancy as well. I had a few days of positive OPKs so I'm guessing that I'm 6dpo but idk. Usually when I have tested with an OPK this late, the line is pretty much invisible


----------



## Gypsy99

Have you got any other offer symptoms? Could it be late O? Otherwise go grab a proper test


----------



## Gypsy99

I want today to be over. Want to jump in the sack again with the man right now lol. Tomorrow morning seems like an eternity away. My two wait is going to be hell!


----------



## ashleyg

gypsy: no other symptoms! So I have no idea what the heck is happening lol. I doubt I'm pregnant though since we didn't actively try. I don't temp either so I'm just guessing that I ovulated...

I hope it goes by quickly-ish for you lol. I'm dreading the TWW again! I feel like that time just drags on and on! At least you have your kiddos to keep you somewhat distracted!


----------



## fuschia

The tww is crazy isn't it! You go so happily through all these cycles and then you start trying for a baby and suddenly it's agony waiting for your period/bfp.

The symptom spotting is immense and I never took enough notice of these things on other cycles to really know if there is a difference!

I had so much cramping yesterday - not uncomfortable but def there ! One point it felt like when at is coming . Then I google and find loads of people saying they for symptoms as early as day after Ov - it's enough to make you crazy ! 

I also has a few moments of light headedness too x


----------



## Gypsy99

I definitely had a positive OPK tonight. Wow it came up so fast. I'm ovulating a hell of a lot later than expected. I doubt I'll get any Bding in tonight either. Both DH and I are so tired. I told him we needed to tonight or tomorrow morning and he rolled his eyes lol. He thought he was done (so did I) and we could go back back to getting it when I could LOL. 

Picture of last few days of Opks
 



Attached Files:







20170203_215604.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ricschick

wow that is so positive!!
I too sway sometimes on weather having another is good idea as 6 kids is a lot of kids lol but im thinking if im still thinking of it then if we didn't would I regret it?? obviously it would be easier to stick at 5 as joanie starts nursery in sept and it would be starting all over again but the thought of holding another baby makes me melt so its a case on weather I follow my heart or my head. 

im currently 9dpo, did a test yesterday but it was so white lol gotta love testing!! a bit crampy yesterday and bloated and little tired today x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hopefully your opk is picking pregnancy up for you Ashley! :)

I'm only CD3, so long way to go for me! :haha: X


----------



## fuschia

Have you done any more opks Ashley? I wonder what it's all about - do you plan to test early?

Gypsy - that's a very positive opk! Did you manage to get one more bd in? Doesn't mean your not in the game if not though right !

Rickshick- I really hope that it's just too early for you x X it's rubbish seeing a bfn ! I'm planning on not testing unless af is late if I can help it !

I still have cramping going on! Maybe this just usually happens and I take no notice xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Rixchick sorry for your bfn. It is quite early though. 

Fushia we managed some last night. My left ovary was being a bitch all night last night. Now I've got that awesome nausea and heavy sensitive boobs. 

Temp still isn't up though. I'm getting confused with these longer cycles. Having a pretty intense / strong ovulation this time. 

Lol once you start ttc you pick up every symptom!!

Rebecca the countdown is on.....!


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy that is super duper positive holy moly! Lol. I don't think mine ever get that dark!

Ricschick: you're still kinda early though!! Hopefully it turns out to be a NFL for you!!

Rebecca: lol I hope it goes by quickly for you. I feel like the week of AF goes so slow and then once you hit the TWW it starts dragging by also 

Fuschia: cramping can be a good sign! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## ashleyg

I took another opk and a preg test just because. I'm definitely still too early but my OPK is still pretty dark
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7390.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ashleyg

And another one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7394.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fuschia

Interesting ! Fingers crossed its because of early pregnancy hormones ! That's aren't picked up on hpt yet . X


----------



## ricschick

Hmm interesting I have seen that before we're the opk is dark then the hpt gets slowly darker! Good luck x


----------



## fuschia

I've just had a look back on my cycles on fertility friend from when I tried for my son . I was averagely ovulation on cd 16-18 with a cycle of 28-30 days .

I forgot all about that!

It's made me realize I def need to get a thermometer and start chatting as I think although my cycles are regular 28 days at the mo, I could still be ovulating around cd 16 or 17 .

That means if that's the case this month it makes it more unlikely I could get a bfp but hopefully makes me more prepared for next month x


----------



## ashleyg

Cycles are so complicated lol. Why can't it just be simple?!


----------



## ashleyg

I took another HPT and then also inverted it. Am I crazy or is there something super faint? Ugh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7411.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

And the invert. I think I can see it a lot better in this one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7412.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Gypsy99

I'd say from what you've said that you might be ovulating now. I know it sucks. I'm usually a between Cd13-15 O and mine is late too. I can't see a line on the HPT sorry :-(


----------



## fuschia

If I look at the test really hard on the invert - I can see a shadowy line but nothing to make me think yes that's a bfp. I hope it is though - maybe in next few days you should get an answer :) xx

I'm so confused with gender swaying - I just need a dummies guide to swaying for a girl . All I'm going to do is try and eat the fruits/ food which is meant to be good for Giril and not eat so much of the 'boy foods' but so far I have worked out I should drink milk, eat raspberries and avoid bananas ! I'm not too good at all this lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join? I'm ttc really my 4th but I have 4 as my SS lives with us. After this cycle will have been trying for 3 years


----------



## wantingagirl

fuschia said:


> Angelmum our children are similar ages :) my daughter is Feb 2012 and my son July 2015 xx my daughter we conceived straight away and my son took 16 cycles although no obvious fertility issues xx

Hun Olivia was born July 2012 that's prob how we know each other I remember you :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! I thought I'd start a thread for ladies who are TTC, doesn't matter if it's baby #1 or #5 anyone is welcome! I was in an amazing little TTC chat group when I was trying for my son, and I met some amazing ladies there and we still talk everyday and are super close even now that my son is almost 8 months! I would absolutely love to have that again this time around! :happydance:
> 
> A little about me: I have an almost 2.5yr old daughter and my almost 8 month old son. We were planning on waiting until beginning of next year for try for our next baby, but I had a chemical pregnancy in December and it kind of made us talk more and we decided to move up our TTC date! As of right now, we are talking about TTC starting March most likely. I'm tracking my ovulation currently to get a better idea of my cycles (I'm still breastfeeding my 8mo). I'm super excited, and a little nervous to be doing this all over again lol. :blush:
> 
> 
> *If anyone is interested, I can start a list of testing dates to keep track of everyone!* :flower:

I think testing dates is a good idea if everyone else wants to


----------



## fuschia

Wantingagirl? Are you wanting a girl this time round ? 

Ashley - any news on your pg tests ? I know we have a time difference to contend with ! X


----------



## wantingagirl

fuschia said:


> Wantingagirl? Are you wanting a girl this time round ?
> 
> Ashley - any news on your pg tests ? I know we have a time difference to contend with ! X

A boy would be nice, I have a stepson, a boy and 2 girls but at this point just a baby would be fine :haha:


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome wanting! I'm OK with a date list too now I know I've o'd.

Fushia good luck with the gender swaying! My DH hates bananas so we'd most likely end up with a girl lol.

Ashleyg how are you going?

AFM my temp is going up. Cm dried up with slight sticky creamy. Cp has solidified. It started yesterday afternoon. I'd say I caught the end of the LH surge with that mega positive OPK. I felt sick and sore all yesterday morning. My hormones are already being ass holes. 

Had to calm myself after last night nearly had an anxiety attack when we went to go to sleep. I'm nervous that we've missed something. A year off the pill after this cycle....... never thought I'd nearly be long term ttc. Will find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Gypsy99 said:


> Welcome wanting! I'm OK with a date list too now I know I've o'd.
> 
> Fushia good luck with the gender swaying! My DH hates bananas so we'd most likely end up with a girl lol.
> 
> Ashleyg how are you going?
> 
> AFM my temp is going up. Cm dried up with slight sticky creamy. Cp has solidified. It started yesterday afternoon. I'd say I caught the end of the LH surge with that mega positive OPK. I felt sick and sore all yesterday morning. My hormones are already being ass holes.
> 
> Had to calm myself after last night nearly had an anxiety attack when we went to go to sleep. I'm nervous that we've missed something. A year off the pill after this cycle....... never thought I'd nearly be long term ttc. Will find out in 2 weeks.

Good luck Hun! Know exactly how bad ltttc is


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies! I'll join! We are currently trying for baby 3! We are kind of excited nervous! We've gone back and forth with should we/shouldn't we and while I do worry about money, I'm just thinking sod it! Things will work out! Plus my daughter is desperate to be a big sister! She's asked practically every week or so for ages!

Sooo I'm charting and we are going for it! I do worry though.... &#128561;&#128514;


----------



## wantingagirl

baby D said:


> Hey ladies! I'll join! We are currently trying for baby 3! We are kind of excited nervous! We've gone back and forth with should we/shouldn't we and while I do worry about money, I'm just thinking sod it! Things will work out! Plus my daughter is desperate to be a big sister! She's asked practically every week or so for ages!
> 
> Sooo I'm charting and we are going for it! I do worry though.... &#128561;&#128514;

Good luck Hun!


----------



## Bloblo

Can i join you ladies? We are ttc #1 for 7th cycle now @ 31years old
Somehow thought career is better than family until I woke up one morning and realised how stupid that sounds... 
At the moment on cd14 waiting for opk's to turn positive and also trying temping for first time.
Just looking for a few frequent posters to join me on this crazy journey...


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia said:


> If I look at the test really hard on the invert - I can see a shadowy line but nothing to make me think yes that's a bfp. I hope it is though - maybe in next few days you should get an answer :) xx
> 
> I'm so confused with gender swaying - I just need a dummies guide to swaying for a girl . All I'm going to do is try and eat the fruits/ food which is meant to be good for Giril and not eat so much of the 'boy foods' but so far I have worked out I should drink milk, eat raspberries and avoid bananas ! I'm not too good at all this lol x

I've looked up gender swaying before and it sounded so complicated :haha: You'll have to keep us updated if it works! I'm really curious to know!



wantingagirl said:


> Can I join? I'm ttc really my 4th but I have 4 as my SS lives with us. After this cycle will have been trying for 3 years

Welcome! :flower: 



fuschia said:


> Wantingagirl? Are you wanting a girl this time round ?
> 
> Ashley - any news on your pg tests ? I know we have a time difference to contend with ! X

No new yet! I just took another OPK to see if its dark still but I haven't taken another hpt yet :blush:



Gypsy99 said:


> Welcome wanting! I'm OK with a date list too now I know I've o'd.
> 
> Fushia good luck with the gender swaying! My DH hates bananas so we'd most likely end up with a girl lol.
> 
> Ashleyg how are you going?
> 
> AFM my temp is going up. Cm dried up with slight sticky creamy. Cp has solidified. It started yesterday afternoon. I'd say I caught the end of the LH surge with that mega positive OPK. I felt sick and sore all yesterday morning. My hormones are already being ass holes.
> 
> Had to calm myself after last night nearly had an anxiety attack when we went to go to sleep. I'm nervous that we've missed something. A year off the pill after this cycle....... never thought I'd nearly be long term ttc. Will find out in 2 weeks.

Sometimes the pill really messes up your cycles and it takes a while to regulate everything. I know when I got off of it it took close a year for my cycles to become regular again! 



baby D said:


> Hey ladies! I'll join! We are currently trying for baby 3! We are kind of excited nervous! We've gone back and forth with should we/shouldn't we and while I do worry about money, I'm just thinking sod it! Things will work out! Plus my daughter is desperate to be a big sister! She's asked practically every week or so for ages!
> 
> Sooo I'm charting and we are going for it! I do worry though.... &#128561;&#128514;

Welcome baby!! You sound like me lol. I go back and forth about it a lot as well. It's a tough decision!



Bloblo said:


> Can i join you ladies? We are ttc #1 for 7th cycle now @ 31years old
> Somehow thought career is better than family until I woke up one morning and realised how stupid that sounds...
> At the moment on cd14 waiting for opk's to turn positive and also trying temping for first time.
> Just looking for a few frequent posters to join me on this crazy journey...

Welcome!! We all seem to be pretty active which I'm really happy about! I like logging on and catching up with everyone

I hope your OPKs turn positive soon!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay here is the opk I just took. I still don't know what to think! I haven't taken another HPT since I still think it's too early for anything to show (if there is anything) 

But today I've felt really crampy and my back has been hurting a lot. Could be PMS :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7416.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bloblo

ashleyg said:


> Okay here is the opk I just took. I still don't know what to think! I haven't taken another HPT since I still think it's too early for anything to show (if there is anything)
> 
> But today I've felt really crampy and my back has been hurting a lot. Could be PMS :shrug:

I saw a video on YouTube where someone disproved the "using opk as hpt" theory so i wouldn't put too much trust in it. But i also have heard of fh rises during implantation and also right before af. Our bodies are so stupid sometimes...
Keeping my fingers crossed for you to get your bfp!

Wish we were somehow designed with a light that glows green during fertile window, blue when an egg gets fertilised and turns purple or sth upon implantation! Wouldn't life be easier? :wacko:


----------



## ashleyg

When I was ttc my youngest my OPKs were dark up until I got my bfp. I think it depends though lol. This time I'm not so sure since DH and I didn't even actually really try this month. My cycle this time is off because I had a CP last month so idk if that's messing with ovulation or not. 
Ugh it really is confusing! I totally wish we would get a definite sign letting us know if we actually ovulated lol


----------



## ashleyg

*Okay ladies! I want to start a testing list on the first page! 

Just comment with what date you're going to start peeing on sticks  and I'll make the list!*


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Ashley I remember having 31-32 day cycles with my daughter so maybe it's going back to that. I haven't had it like that for years though!! 

Welcome Bloblo. Good luck.

I think I be testing on about the 18th. Trying not to get my hopes up to early like last time. I' really hoping to keep really busy these two weeks so i don't freak myself out.


----------



## fuschia

Welcome bloblo! ( love the name by the way !). Yes we are all quite active in here and hopefully we can help and support you in your journey :)

You can put me down for 14th for testing - in other months I will prob go for a day or 2 before AF is due but this month I think is doubtful so will only test if no AF xx


----------



## Bloblo

I got some tentative crosshairs on ff! I guess they would be solid if my opk's cooperated instead of staying negative. Will have to wait&see if ff changes the date later. Guess i will test on 15th.


----------



## baby D

Temp jump! Up 0.4! Surely I've now ovulated?? But no crosshairs yet? What do you guys think looking at my chart?


----------



## fuschia

I think I'd agree baby d - looks very likely you have just ovulated :) xx


----------



## baby D

Thanks ladies! So that would put me at 1dpo I think &#127881; Exciting! &#128516;


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D. I am now 2 dpo on Monday 6th. So technically we are the same!! When are you testing?

I love seeing other people's Ff charts they are really good to compare your signs too such a great app.

Bloblo look yay for crosshairs. Your temp is definitely higher. Sometimes OPK are really duds - coming from me only using them the last 2 months lol. But I have read they can be duds. 

AFM my temp has had a major spike this morning. I took it 30 mi s later than usual though as DH and I didn't get to sleep until 1am watching TV lol. Public holiday in NZ today so off to have a picnic with the kids shortly.


----------



## baby D

Gypsey im going to try and hold out till 10 dpo! Not sure how that will pan out though! Your temp spike is very impressive!!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome bloblo

Well af turned up this afternoon so on the cycle 2 &#128530;


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry Ricschick :-( Good luck with cycle #2.

Baby D. I've been having weird spikes like that this cycle and the last. Might be the weather change? Or maybe my body is actually settling and realising I do want to get pregnant!! 

Good luck with holding out. I find if I get to 10dpo I test then freak out for the next few days LOL. My cycle was 31 days last time so I won't test until then (well I say that now but I bet I'll change my mind later on!!).

My boobs have been killing today. Not just nips but the whole things. 2dpo which means nothing, but really uncomfortable.


----------



## angelmum31

fuschia said:


> Gypsy - sounds good with the opks! I think I will buy some from eBay - I plan on getting stocked up from cd1 of my next cycle - I might Amazon prime some stuff !
> 
> I think that bd in the shower will be fine :) the sperm still got in there and are designed to swim up right ! Also - good on your for bd in the shower - that would never happen here ! Xx
> 
> I'm jelous of you 2 with your small age gaps - I have 3.5 years between mine and we were originally hoping for 2.5 years ish but wasn't meant to be ! Hopefully this one won't take as long but I have a worry that if I have another boy that the 2 boys will be close and my daughter will feel a bit out of it because she is that bit older . I'd love to have another girl to make it alternate :)

I could have written this!!! My situation is exactly the same


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick 1 sorry about af - good luck for next cycle though and fingers crossed xxxxxxx

Gypsy - I was always the same and would intend not to test early but always couldn't help myself . This time I'm a bit scared of seeing a bfn a don't want it to get me so down so I really want to just leave it .... But we shall see !

Angelmum- do you mean you are also hoping for a girl ? I def have this preference but I also am comfortable with 2 boys . I had seriously issues when I found out I was having a boy and cried for ages but once it was out of my system and I came to terms with it - I loved it !!! I'm so happy I have my cheeky cheaply now but still have a preference for a girl . I think for that reason I will find out gender ( even though it would be awesome to have a surprise ) xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

Day 2 and I'm already focusing on the wrong things!! LOL. Only 12 days to go at least........


----------



## ashleyg

baby D: I don't chart but I hope that means something good!! 

Gypsy: I will add you to the testing list then. This is exciting! I can't wait to start seeing more tests pop up!

And lol. I hope the time goes by quick for you! The waiting is the most annoying part! 

Fuschia: I'll add you! You have a lot of will power to hold out u til AF. I tell myself that's what I'm going to do but I never end up waiting. I'm hoping I'll start waiting this time around though! Seeing negatives when you're testing early sucks :( 

Bloblo: Ill add you! I honestly have no idea what the crosshairs mean :haha: but I'm sending baby dust! 

ricschick: I'm sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Did I miss anyone who needs to be added to the testers page? I'm on my phone but tonight when I get on my laptop I'll add everyone!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay updated the first page! I have no idea when I will test (or if I'm going to this month) so I haven't added myself yet. DH and I are still deciding what we want to do this month! Thinking about just NTNP and not really plan any :sex: around my ovulation. If it happens, it happens. 

Plus still waiting for AF! Last night I was feeling SO crampy and my back hurt like crazy. Today I've been having cramps, low backache again, and weird pinches in my stomach. The cramps and back pain definitely feel like AF is on the way even though she's still a week out! Idk...maybe it's coming sooner? We'll see :shrug:


----------



## Gypsy99

Ashley. it sounds like you are having a really messy cycle. Hoping that Af turns up and you can start fresh, or maybe that you are just waiting to get the positive HPT. 

I am so tired! Had a really busy day today, but now I just want to go to sleep but DH is playing games and will just wake me up when he comes to bed which will then wake me up. LOL annoying night time circle. I have study starting back next week, and have work at the end of this week so hoping that will be enough to keep my head busy.


----------



## cat81

Hi ladies, can I join you? Oh and I have been ntnp #3 for a couple of months. Neither of us is 100% sure about having 3. Mainly for financial reasons but also the stress, sleepless nights etc. I'm definitely keener than he is. Anyway, we never actually made a conscious decision to try but haven't been careful either. Anyway, I now think I might be pregnant. I think my AF is a few days late (although I've not been tracking cycles). I don't really feel pregnant though but have horrible flu so feel pretty shit. On Saturday we went out for dinner and oh said that he had decided that having 3 probably wasnt a good idea! I bottled out of telling him it may already be too late! Now too scared to test and really don't know how to feel about the whole thing! Help! Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Maybe it's still regulating after my CP? Who knows! That's why we're thinking of possibly starting to try a little sooner. Idk how long it's going to take! Plus I'm still nursing my 8mo so that could cause it to take longe as well :(

It sounds like you've got some stuff going on to hopefully keep your mind off of testing! What game is your hubby into? 

I need to get to bed here soon, but I have terrible insomnia so I feel like it takes ages for me to get to sleep.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi cat! Welcome! 

If your period is late I would definitely test! I think that if you were ntnp for that long, you probably do really want a third, otherwise I'm sure you guys would have been more adamant about protection. I'm nervous about adding another as well but I've always heard people say you'll never regret having another child :baby: Good luck mama, we are here for you regardless!! Keep us updated!


----------



## cat81

Thank you Ashley. I've always felt that 3 would be the perfect number and I know that if we have 3, we certainly won't regret it. I think oh is mostly worried about the practical things like cars, holidays, bedrooms etc. Feel even more nervous about testing as it it's a bfn and he's changed his mind, I might not get another chance. You're right though, I need to know. Think I will go out and buy a test later. X


----------



## ricschick

welcome cat! I think testing and getting it out of the way is for the best. if you are pregnant im sure oh will be fine as he knew you guys weren't protected. let us no how you get on xx

Ashley think I will test around the 8th march x (seems ages away)


----------



## cat81

Ok, so I did a test this morning. It won't let me post a pic as the file is apparently too large but it's a pretty definite bfp! Really not sure how to feel. Can't quite take it in. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Congratulations cat81 - obv it's just meant to be for you, and your hubby will be over the moon.

It's one thing talking about 'shall we' but when it's reality and you have another baby on the way - he will embrace it I'm sure :) xxx


----------



## fuschia

Found a pregnancy test in the house ! What's the chances of me waiting till after AF due with that in the drawer ?! Not likely ha ! It's only 1 so I'm not going to be silly and waste it - not buying pg tests is my way of controlling myself !


----------



## ashleyg

Rics: I will add you later tonight!

Cat: ah congratulations!

Fuschia: lol I need tot eye not buying any to see if I can make it until AF next time!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats cat!!! As others have said you'll never regret having a baby and I'm sure all will be fine. Xx


----------



## hayalee

Congratulations cat! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## cat81

Thanks everyone. Haven't told oh yet. I'm hoping he is going to be excited but he's just about to go away for a week with work and don't know whether to wait until he gets back to tell him as I don't want him worrying about things while he's away.


----------



## ricschick

I think maybe if you tell him beforehand it will give him time to get used to the idea x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congratulations Cat! I hope it sinks in for your OH pretty easily, when you decide to tell him. :) 

AF is just about finished for me, no ovulation tests etc this month.. just taking it easy, and hoping it'll happen! I'm tired of getting so stressed out over it all. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Rebecca - sounds like a plan ! Might be a little chilling out that you need to make it happen! Xxx


----------



## baby D

Add me to testing page! I think I'll be 10dpo on Valentine's Day so might test then!


----------



## baby D

Oooh welcome cat and huge congratulations!! Try not to worry -- growing a baby is a blessing &#10084; Tell OH -- I'm sure he'll be fine xx


----------



## ashleyg

Cat : I would tell your hubby. I'm sure he will be so happy :)

rebecca : good luck! Hopefully a relaxed approach will work! :dust:

baby d - I'll add you to test on the 14th!


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck telling your hubby Cat. Still massive congratulations!!

How is everyone going today? I am so so so exhausted and have been on the verge of falling asleep all day. My boobs haven't been liking me all day too, quite sore and heavy. But I know it's too early for anything. I think my progesterone is definitely doing what it should be doing at the moment though! 

3DPO. Only about 13 more days to go until testing lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy those sound like amazing signs! Definitely could be leading up to a bfp! 

As for me:
Today is another day that I was cramping all day long :cry: Currently laying in bed with my heating pad on. I took an HPT today and I think I see a very faint line but idk. I'm just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## ashleyg

I'll post a few of the tests
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7462.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ashleyg

It won't let me upload more than one st a time on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7463.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ashleyg

And the negative
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7465.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gypsy99

I think there is a faint line there! Fingers crossed for you.

I've had these signs a couple of other months too, so I'm not counting on anything at the moment.


----------



## fuschia

I'm sure I can see something Ashley - I can't see if it's pink or not though xxx


----------



## fuschia

So I took the test I have in the house because I'm an animal with no will power ! Bfn ... I think I am 6-8dpo , no idea when I ovulated !

I really need to not test- it takes up too much time ! I spent so much time squinting and holding it up to the light , then I ate some toast to make me feel better , then some cheese and now I'm moping about a bit ! And it's ridiculous as I tested so early and I'm not even expecting a bfp really - bfns just get me down ! Xx


----------



## ricschick

See something on those tests!! Good luck! 

Cd3 here all very boring and I have a cold!


----------



## baby D

I see. Faint line on those tests!!

AFM, I've finally got crosshairs!!! Am officially 3DPO!! Had a very crampy tummy today and lower back ache!


----------



## Bloblo

At 5dpo but my temp dropped below coverline today...
Im a bit worried that I might not have enough Progesterone: all my temps are on the low side. Any of you using some help for Progesterone that you can recommend or should I rather go to the dr?
Sore throat sore boobs - but nothing to raise my hopes too much atm


----------



## Bloblo

Bloblo said:


> At 5dpo but my temp dropped below coverline today...
> Im a bit worried that I might not have enough Progesterone: all my temps are on the low side. Any of you using some help for Progesterone that you can recommend or should I rather go to the dr?
> Sore throat sore boobs - but nothing to raise my hopes too much atm

Random thought: is this possibly implantation dip? Or am i symptom spotting crazy? Thoughts?


----------



## baby D

Well 5DPO is the perfect timing for implantation dip! Fingers crossed! Let's see if it rises again tomorrow!


----------



## Gypsy99

It could be a dip. I'd wait until tomorrow and see what your temperature shows. It's really hard not to symptom spot, but from my last few months crazy research it is very possible that it could be implantation dip. 

I don't know about low progesterone. I thought I may have had it as well, but I've found taking Maca and vitamins have seemed to even my temps out a little more. Good luck.

AFM - I am really amazed at how sore my boobs are today and yesterday. A bit over it. Every time I think there is symptom it could be then my AF is late and I get my hopes up then end up being depressed for a week when she shows. I'm not doing particularly well at keeping busy yet. Work tomorrow and have a few things to do today.


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia - lol aw your description made me laugh a little. But I totally get how you feel when you see the negatives. 

ricschick - oh no! I hope you start feeling better soon! <3

baby d - I have no idea about charting but fx it's a good sign!

bloblo - exciting! I hope it ends up becoming your bfp! :happydance:

gypsy - I hope you're able to start keeping busy. The days seem to go by sooo much slower when you're sitting there counting down to something lol


----------



## ashleyg

AFM...this might be a bit long so sorry in advance but I need to vent and express my sadness about this :(
I think I'm going to stop breastfeeding (but first start supplementing w/formula) my 8mo :cry: My supply is just absolutely tanking and I know he's not getting enough. He's on the smaller side weight wise, he's not losing weight but he's definitely not gaining it quickly either. He just never seems satisfied after he's done eating. If I offer him a bottle of breastmilk or formula he's completely content and happy go lucky afterwards. Ugh. I'm just so down about this. I wanted to make it to a year so badly! My daughter I stopped BFing at 3 months so I wanted to try and make it all the way this time. I just feel like I'm not meant to nurse my babies fully. I'm worried the same thing will happen with baby #3. With my 8mo I went to a breastfeeding class, read articles, made lacatation cookies, drank tea...but all of the sudden it just stopped! I had over 200oz of milk I had pumped because at the beginning I was making so much of it. I don't know what the heck happened! 
Sorry for the pity party ladies but I had to let it out somewhere.

On a brighter note...I seriously keep going back and forth about doing a NTNP this month. BUT I'M SO NERVOUS! Lol. It took a while to get pregnant with our son so I'm kind of expecting that to happen this time too...if not longer. But what if it happens right away? I'm nervous about a 17 month age gap! :nope:


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry Ashleyg. It's amazing how much emotion goes into the end of each milestone with children and babies. Not everyone can BF so you've done well to get as far as you have. Sometimes stopping causes less stress for both mum and baby.

It will get your cycles straighter too.


----------



## Bloblo

My temp rose beautifully today - i know its dangerous and after 7cycles ttc i should know better... but cant help it- im excited :happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Ashley - I just want to say , what an accomplishment to Breast feed for 8 months ! That's awesome .

In the UK , 6 months is the milestone that they really encourage us too and so many struggle (including me - I had too many issues with supply so bottle fed which got me seriously depressed at first but in hindsight - what's best is best ! ) 

So well done - you have done so well for Noah :). 

I love the name Noah btw-did you choose it because of the religious link or just like the name or another reason? I am curious as I love the name but hubby said no because he felt it was deemed a religious name which I thought - not necessarily !

I'm feeling good today and back on my healthy eating and major water in take to prepare for next cycle(s) that is if we haven't got a sneaky bfp on its way .

I found that with ds, I got bfn 8dpo, 9dpo and 10dpo then a lovely bfp at 11dpo .

I forgot about that ! X


----------



## happycupcake

May I join in, please? :)

Ashley, I know what you mean about breastfeeding! I was quite young when I had my first and didn't feel too comfortable with the idea, I breastfed him for a couple of months but switched to bottle. He was happy, but in hindsight I kind of wish I had stuck it out a little longer! With second, I breastfed him for a little longer, but after about three months switched to a bit of both, and then fully to bottle because I wasn't well in my head. Sleep deprivation made me go slightly crazy, and having read up a fair bit about it I realise now that it can cause all the thing I was experiencing at the time (hallucinations, extreme paranoia, aggression) so for my health I gave up, because it had me staying awake all the time. I'd do night feeds, obviously, then through the day because they need to feed! So yes, didn't last long. Then with my third, I was SO desperate to give it a real shot but I was told I couldn't because of antibiotics I was on at the time. I wasn't told I could attempt to start breastfeed once I finished them, despite having started her on a bottle. I felt so guilty! Like I had let her down. Obviously in reality this isn't true, these things happen! Anyway, I understand, but your previous experiences won't dictate your future experiences! If you are able to then wonderful, if you aren't then it isn't your fault and you shouldn't beat yourself up about it. 
And as far as age gap is concerned don't worry! I can see why you worry, given it was far from easy with your first two, but like you say they have each other now which is wonderful and will be a good distraction for each other while you are caring for a newborn. I have both a huge and tiny age gap between my three, and to be honest the smaller gap I found easier because I was still in the swing of things, it was much less a shock to the system. :)


----------



## ricschick

Ashley you've done great to get to 8months feel proud of yourself!! 

Bloblo I'm no chart expert but it's looking good!! 

Happy- welcome!! 

I'm just plodding along &#128521;


----------



## happycupcake

I don't know precisely where I am now, somewhere between 3-5dpo. Positive opks CD10 & CD11 hso cp on those days, ewcm CD10 and watery CD11, now dry. Two dips - first CD10 then CD12 so first FF put ov at CD10 but today it changed it to CD12! Negative opk CD12 onwards, although yesterday's opk was much darker than I expected, seems like a weird leap in shade but there we go! I don't know, I'm puzzled


----------



## Bloblo

happycupcake said:


> I don't know precisely where I am now, somewhere between 3-5dpo. Positive opks CD10 & CD11 hso cp on those days, ewcm CD10 and watery CD11, now dry. Two dips - first CD10 then CD12 so first FF put ov at CD10 but today it changed it to CD12! Negative opk CD12 onwards, although yesterday's opk was much darker than I expected, seems like a weird leap in shade but there we go! I don't know, I'm puzzled

I would say most likely is cd12 ovulation- looking at your cm (normally it dries up on o day) and opks (normally o is 12-36hrs after positive). But our bodies can do strange things sometimes... my cm stayed ewcm for super long this cycle.


----------



## happycupcake

Bloblo said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> I don't know precisely where I am now, somewhere between 3-5dpo. Positive opks CD10 & CD11 hso cp on those days, ewcm CD10 and watery CD11, now dry. Two dips - first CD10 then CD12 so first FF put ov at CD10 but today it changed it to CD12! Negative opk CD12 onwards, although yesterday's opk was much darker than I expected, seems like a weird leap in shade but there we go! I don't know, I'm puzzled
> 
> I would say most likely is cd12 ovulation- looking at your cm (normally it dries up on o day) and opks (normally o is 12-36hrs after positive). But our bodies can do strange things sometimes... my cm stayed ewcm for super long this cycle.Click to expand...

I can have random ewcm too. Isn't unusual for me to see it right before af for some reason! I feel CD10 is too early because of the opks being positive that day and then the following day it was darker. I thought it would be more likely to see ov happen the first day of a negative opk after positives?


----------



## Gypsy99

Bloblo your chart looks good!!

Welcome Happy


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies! Hope y'all don't mind if I join in on this thread <3 I'm 35, dh is 32, we are trying for our third for about 1 year ntnp and now 1 year actively trying. I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid 100mg, first cycle was 50mg. We have two dd's, M is 12, she took 5 years ttc and got pg on 3rd cy of Clomid 100mg, E is 4, she took 2 years ttc and got pg on 1st cy 100mg Clomid. This time it's been much more frustrating as I forgot much of the ttc/Clomid/OPK lifestyle lol. I haven't been charting temp because my sleep is so irregular but I've been taking my Clomid and using OPK this month, no positive OPK yet but I did botch the first 10-11 days of OPK's because I took them with fmu not remembering I need to use them mid day...whoops! So I possibly could have ovulated, and by my other signs of cp and ewcm I overrode ff with my own idea of when I o'd but it's not for certain. Anyhow I also have to take Provera to jump start af every cycle because the witch just never shows on her own...so I'll be testing around cd 35 and if bfn then I'll have to start Provera and Clomid again ugh! Excited to get to know you all <3


----------



## ricschick

Wellcome four2five! I hope this is your month!!! Xx


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome four2five. Using Provera does not sound like fun - i would hate to have to make that choice to give up on a bfp and start new cycle. My heart goes out to you!! Fingers crossed the bfp arrives soon


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy99 said:


> Bloblo your chart looks good!!
> 
> Welcome Happy

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome four2five! 

How has everyone's day been today? 

I am still experiencing painful breasts. I've started drinking a couple of cups of raspberry leaf tea a day which I am hoping will help. DH and I quite happily talk about having a baby etc, but still waiting and waiting and waiting. LOL. Uni is back on Monday so hoping that will distract me again. I was meant to be working today, but yay for being casual my shifts were cancelled.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - interesting what you say about raspberry leaf tea - is that meant to help with pain ? X

Welcome fourtofive! Wow you have a lot to deal with there - must be a very strong lady and I hope so much that it's not a long old journey for you to #3 xx

I have been concentrating on my healthy eating to try and take my mind off testing or anything . I can't afford to kee spending money ( or time - because it ruins my day when I get bfn! ) on testing so I need to avoid buying any tests really .

I have been having lots of symptoms - achey boobs - more like sharp quick ache every so often . Nausea and cramps in uterus . 

I'm wiser though than to think these are pregnancy symptoms ( still Google each one though !). And assuming I get no bfp; at least I will know for future cycles what is normal for me anyway xx


----------



## ricschick

I always thought it wasn't advisable to drink or take raspberry leaf tea the first 3 months of pregnancy as it ripens your cervix? could well be wrong tho:dohh::kiss:

me im cd5 so all very boring but this period has been very light compared to my normal on the pill periods! and ive felt less pmt too! and I was very surprised I had a normal cycle because normally off the pill im quite irregular so let hope this cycle is the same!:wacko:


----------



## Gypsy99

I thought to too with raspberry leaf, but the health store recommended it and it was in her reference book. The I willing to try anything. It tastes better than green tea lol.


----------



## baby D

Hi all!

Ashley 8 months is amazing! Well done!! Feel proud!!

AFM, I spotted bright red blood late last night and first thing this morning --- not much at all and only when I wiped. Nothing since but it can't be Implantation bleed as I'm only 5 dpo so really hoping af isn't coming mega early &#128545;&#128554;


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D it could very well be implantation bleeding! I hope so fingers crossed for you.

ricschick that's great that your cycle is relatively normal already. Yay for lighter AF. I hated my AF before I had my laparoscopy. So debilitating and it felt like I peeing blood on the first day. 

Fushia raspberry leaf is supposed to strengthen your uterine lining and is generally healthy for you. It is caffeine free as well. It seems that it is recommended to be stopped once you get a BFP though. Sounds promising for you regarding your signs too.

AFM - today is a new day. It's already 11am. I've been trying to get the house clean. One thing I must say with me not working as much is the house doesn't look like a total tip all the time and the children's bedroom I can actually see the floor!

I've been feeling really wet downstairs the last couple of days. I'm usually CP checking everyday but I have been trying not to during these couple of weeks. My boobs are still quite sore and starting to get slight AF cramps. This is usual for me though unfortunately. I am trying to be optimistic and saying this is my cycle!!!


----------



## baby D

Big temp drop today &#128561; Hope it's implant dip and not sign af is coming &#128554;


----------



## ashleyg

I'm catching up from the last few days so sorry if it's long! :haha:



Gypsy99 said:


> So sorry Ashleyg. It's amazing how much emotion goes into the end of each milestone with children and babies. Not everyone can BF so you've done well to get as far as you have. Sometimes stopping causes less stress for both mum and baby.
> 
> It will get your cycles straighter too.

Thank you <3 It just makes me sad I think because I put so much effort into trying to make it work in the beginning. I wanted so badly to continue. I'm still nursing him off and on throughout the day and I supplement when he seems hungry still.



Bloblo said:


> My temp rose beautifully today - i know its dangerous and after 7cycles ttc i should know better... but cant help it- im excited :happydance:

I hope that's a good sign!




fuschia said:


> Ashley - I just want to say , what an accomplishment to Breast feed for 8 months ! That's awesome .
> 
> In the UK , 6 months is the milestone that they really encourage us too and so many struggle (including me - I had too many issues with supply so bottle fed which got me seriously depressed at first but in hindsight - what's best is best ! )
> 
> So well done - you have done so well for Noah :).
> 
> I love the name Noah btw-did you choose it because of the religious link or just like the name or another reason? I am curious as I love the name but hubby said no because he felt it was deemed a religious name which I thought - not necessarily !
> 
> I'm feeling good today and back on my healthy eating and major water in take to prepare for next cycle(s) that is if we haven't got a sneaky bfp on its way .
> 
> I found that with ds, I got bfn 8dpo, 9dpo and 10dpo then a lovely bfp at 11dpo .
> 
> I forgot about that ! X

Thanks mama. I try to tell myself 8 months is pretty darn good but I still feel sad about it. 

Thank you! We picked it because I've always liked it lol. Have you seen the movie The Notebook? The main characters name was Noah and I fell in love with it from that movie.

I hope next cycle is your positive! 



happycupcake said:


> May I join in, please? :)
> 
> Ashley, I know what you mean about breastfeeding! I was quite young when I had my first and didn't feel too comfortable with the idea, I breastfed him for a couple of months but switched to bottle. He was happy, but in hindsight I kind of wish I had stuck it out a little longer! With second, I breastfed him for a little longer, but after about three months switched to a bit of both, and then fully to bottle because I wasn't well in my head. Sleep deprivation made me go slightly crazy, and having read up a fair bit about it I realise now that it can cause all the thing I was experiencing at the time (hallucinations, extreme paranoia, aggression) so for my health I gave up, because it had me staying awake all the time. I'd do night feeds, obviously, then through the day because they need to feed! So yes, didn't last long. Then with my third, I was SO desperate to give it a real shot but I was told I couldn't because of antibiotics I was on at the time. I wasn't told I could attempt to start breastfeed once I finished them, despite having started her on a bottle. I felt so guilty! Like I had let her down. Obviously in reality this isn't true, these things happen! Anyway, I understand, but your previous experiences won't dictate your future experiences! If you are able to then wonderful, if you aren't then it isn't your fault and you shouldn't beat yourself up about it.
> And as far as age gap is concerned don't worry! I can see why you worry, given it was far from easy with your first two, but like you say they have each other now which is wonderful and will be a good distraction for each other while you are caring for a newborn. I have both a huge and tiny age gap between my three, and to be honest the smaller gap I found easier because I was still in the swing of things, it was much less a shock to the system. :)

Welcome!! :flower:

Wow you went trough quite the struggle! I am proud to have gone this far, but like you said...I feel guilty. Like I couldn't do enough for him. I hope the next baby I can actually make it to a year! I'll do more research on how to keep up my supply.

Thanks for the advice about the age gaps. That's actually what DH and I were talking about tonight. I'm afraid if we waited we would be even more hesitant about having a 3rd since we'd be out of the baby stage.





ricschick said:


> Ashley you've done great to get to 8months feel proud of yourself!!
> 
> Bloblo I'm no chart expert but it's looking good!!
> 
> Happy- welcome!!
> 
> I'm just plodding along &#128521;

Thanks girly <3



Four2Five said:


> Hi ladies! Hope y'all don't mind if I join in on this thread <3 I'm 35, dh is 32, we are trying for our third for about 1 year ntnp and now 1 year actively trying. I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid 100mg, first cycle was 50mg. We have two dd's, M is 12, she took 5 years ttc and got pg on 3rd cy of Clomid 100mg, E is 4, she took 2 years ttc and got pg on 1st cy 100mg Clomid. This time it's been much more frustrating as I forgot much of the ttc/Clomid/OPK lifestyle lol. I haven't been charting temp because my sleep is so irregular but I've been taking my Clomid and using OPK this month, no positive OPK yet but I did botch the first 10-11 days of OPK's because I took them with fmu not remembering I need to use them mid day...whoops! So I possibly could have ovulated, and by my other signs of cp and ewcm I overrode ff with my own idea of when I o'd but it's not for certain. Anyhow I also have to take Provera to jump start af every cycle because the witch just never shows on her own...so I'll be testing around cd 35 and if bfn then I'll have to start Provera and Clomid again ugh! Excited to get to know you all <3

Welcome!!



Gypsy99 said:


> Welcome four2five!
> 
> How has everyone's day been today?
> 
> I am still experiencing painful breasts. I've started drinking a couple of cups of raspberry leaf tea a day which I am hoping will help. DH and I quite happily talk about having a baby etc, but still waiting and waiting and waiting. LOL. Uni is back on Monday so hoping that will distract me again. I was meant to be working today, but yay for being casual my shifts were cancelled.

I hope your symptoms mean something good! 



fuschia said:


> Gypsy - interesting what you say about raspberry leaf tea - is that meant to help with pain ? X
> 
> Welcome fourtofive! Wow you have a lot to deal with there - must be a very strong lady and I hope so much that it's not a long old journey for you to #3 xx
> 
> I have been concentrating on my healthy eating to try and take my mind off testing or anything . I can't afford to kee spending money ( or time - because it ruins my day when I get bfn! ) on testing so I need to avoid buying any tests really .
> 
> I have been having lots of symptoms - achey boobs - more like sharp quick ache every so often . Nausea and cramps in uterus .
> 
> I'm wiser though than to think these are pregnancy symptoms ( still Google each one though !). And assuming I get no bfp; at least I will know for future cycles what is normal for me anyway xx

Fx that all of these symptoms you're all having are leading to positive tests! I'm excited to see! :happydance:



baby D said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ashley 8 months is amazing! Well done!! Feel proud!!
> 
> AFM, I spotted bright red blood late last night and first thing this morning --- not much at all and only when I wiped. Nothing since but it can't be Implantation bleed as I'm only 5 dpo so really hoping af isn't coming mega early &#128545;&#128554;

Thank you!! <3

Maybe it's implantation? Even though I think 5dpo might be early..BUT you never know!



Gypsy99 said:


> Baby D it could very well be implantation bleeding! I hope so fingers crossed for you.
> 
> ricschick that's great that your cycle is relatively normal already. Yay for lighter AF. I hated my AF before I had my laparoscopy. So debilitating and it felt like I peeing blood on the first day.
> 
> Fushia raspberry leaf is supposed to strengthen your uterine lining and is generally healthy for you. It is caffeine free as well. It seems that it is recommended to be stopped once you get a BFP though. Sounds promising for you regarding your signs too.
> 
> AFM - today is a new day. It's already 11am. I've been trying to get the house clean. One thing I must say with me not working as much is the house doesn't look like a total tip all the time and the children's bedroom I can actually see the floor!
> 
> I've been feeling really wet downstairs the last couple of days. I'm usually CP checking everyday but I have been trying not to during these couple of weeks. My boobs are still quite sore and starting to get slight AF cramps. This is usual for me though unfortunately. I am trying to be optimistic and saying this is my cycle!!!


Your symptoms all sound really really promising! When I was in the TWW after we were ttc Noah, I always felt really wet down below. I thought AF was coming because of that, but nope! I hope thats the same for you! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

AFM:
WHEW that was a long update lol. 
I'm sorry I haven't been on as often! I've been nap training my 8mo and trying to get him onto a good schedule and trying to get him to take longer naps. I'm over these 30 minute ones lol. But DH and I had _another_ talk about when to TTC baby 3. We are planning on moving across country next year and we are debating about when is the best time. Do I really want to be on a long plane ride with THREE kids? What if it takes a while to get pregnant and we end up moving and then I have to give birth in a totally new hospital with a totally new doctor that I haven't had much time to get to know? What if this baby is just really collicky and won't sleep and makes traveling miserable? But at the same time...we don't really want to wait because what if we get used to being out of the "baby stage" and are afraid of going back to that and end up deciding to not have another? I think after our conversation the best option is to just start trying like we talked about doing this February/March and just see what happens and go with the flow. Who knows when exactly next year we will be moving? 

Anyways! I hope everyone is doing well! I can't wait to start seeing some tests and some BFP's in here!


----------



## Gypsy99

Ashley I think no matter when you end up trying or having babies there is always going to be something that happens that makes you think why are we doing this now. Bite the bullet I say because otherwise you'll end up like me waiting for ages and now waiting for nearly a year to get a BFP. 

Good luck with getting your little man to have longer naps. Better for you and him.

I'm really thinking I might be, but it's still too damn early and I bet you it's progesterone playing tricks on me again. 10 days until testing according to Fertility Friend. ahhhhhhh


----------



## ashleyg

That's very true. And that was pretty much what I said to him lol. There is never a "right" or "perfect" time to try for a baby. I just don't want to regret waiting and waiting for things to line up and maybe then decide to not try afterall. I think what's driving my hesitation is how nervous I am for 3 kids lol. We will be officially outnumbered! That's a scary thought! 

Thanks girl. He's always been a good sleeper (for the most part!) but we had to do some tweaking to help him sleep good during the day. He would always be SO cranky after waking up from a short nap so I'm trying to help his mood by getting him to nap a little longer. 

I'd be so surprised if you don't have a bfp based on all of your symptoms! I can't wait to see your tests!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I''ll be surprised too, but i need to still have a place there for disappointment. As every cycle literally I have had very similar things happen. I convince myself it's true and then the witch arrives. 10 days can't come sooner.


----------



## ricschick

gypsy that is my main symptom! being very wet!! so its hopeful!!:happydance:

im the same im/we're constantly still discussing weather another is a good idea!! logically it would be better to stay as we are for so many reasons so on paper its not such a good idea but then our hearts say yes to another baby, but which one do we go with??? head or heart! 
we have been considering another baby now for a year and a half and still cant be 100%! its doing my head in.:nope:


----------



## mrscupcake

Hi everyone! I'm also TTC baby number 3! I have a 5 year old girl and an almost 7 year old boy! On cycle #2 and currently entering ovulation! &#55357;&#56842; Not looking forward to the 2ww I drive myself mad with symptom spotting and early pregnancy testing!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:wave: sorry I've not been very good at keeping up with this thread, I haven't been on much at all! 

No news here really, other than the fact I started getting EWCM yesterday.. I'm only on CD12! :shrug: I don't really know what's going on, but we've DTD everyday since my bleeding stopped so far.. so hopefully covered every possibility! I've been taking my vitex everyday, haven't forgotten yet. :haha: 

How is everyone? Any news? X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Welcome cupcake! Lots of :dust: to you. X


----------



## mrscupcake

Thank you Rebecca lots of baby dust to you too! Sounds promising with the EWCM xxx


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy : it's so frustrating that af and pregnancy symptoms are identical! I hope though that it is the start of something for you. They sound too good to not be anything!

Ricschick - lol yeah that's how we are too. We talked about the pros and cons and I'm just so back and forth! I like where we are now. I'm also not really wanting to give up more sleep :nope: but like I said I dont want to look back and regret not having another. So I don't know :(

Cupcake - welcome!! I hope you get your positive opk soon! 

Rebecca - the ewcm sounds good!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Rebecca good to see you. Vitex is great for shortening cycles. It sounds promising.

Welcome cupcake.

Ricschick that's great to know! The last few cycles I've had creamy cm up to AF so this is a change.

AFM - this morning my temp has gone below cover line. Im Still wet and couldn't reach my cervix. 

Was trying to get some bd off of DH but he's being useless. I'm going to take an O test tonight as I'm concerned I've picked up ovulation wrong.


----------



## Gypsy99

Seriously I been feeling rather weird today. Boobs heavy and sore, cramping, temperature down. I fell asleep cuddling the cat this afternoon. Last night I fell asleep at 9 O'Clock. 

Please don't be another cycle where I'm completely disappointed!!! It would be nice to be able to test on Valentines day if today is implantation dip though.


----------



## ashleyg

My fingers are super extra crossed for you!! All of your symptoms sound so much like pregnancy!


----------



## ricschick

Gypsy sounds good!!!


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - fingers crossed for you ! Lots of positive symptoms and I hope this is it :)

Ashley - where are you jn your cycle at the mo ? We saw a few pg tests a while ago but nothing else ? Are you due on soon?


Rebecca - sounds like you have been busy ! Good for you guys :)

Afm- crumbled and bought a 2 pack of Asda tests which are 15miu sensitive but bfn :( I need to stop with this . I used to find testing exciting when I was ttc my son for the first 6 moths but then it became so disappointing every month and even though I know it's un likes this month - all those feelings flood back when I see bfn .

Just want new cycle to start so we can crack on with ttc properly :) xx


----------



## baby D

So my temp rose back up this morning but not as high as it was.... really hope af isn't coming!! I noticed lots of creamy cm today whereas I'm usually dry by now.... I think....first month charting properly so I'm not certain!


----------



## Gypsy99

Fushia sorry! It is heart retching with that second line doesn't show. Ttc has slowly taken over my life too so doesn't help. 

Baby D your chart looks similar to mine with the temp drop and rise. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Gypsy99

My temp has shot back up today. Slowly learning that it doesn't matter though. Still cramping slightly too. I'm so so tired!! I can't check CM because it's mixed with his bits. Usually there's a tinge of creamy at this time though. It's been very watery. Took an OPK last night and no line at all so I'd say I haven't missed O.


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia - My period is _supposed_ to come tomorrow but we'll see when it actually shows up :shrug:

How many dpo are you? 

babyD - Good luck!!

Gypsy - I hope the time has been going by quickly for you!!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: AF is supposed to show tomorrow so I'm hoping she makes her appearance soon so I can continue tracking. I had a lot of cramping last week which is my new PMS since having kids :( Usually when I have that much cramping a week before, it means AF is for sure coming. Figures it'll show up on Valentines Day :nope:

Anyone have any plans for Vday??


----------



## Four2Five

I should be getting af on Valentine's Day too ugh :hugs


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck Ashleyg. Will be nice to get a valentines bfp! 
I've noticed I start getting cramps a week before AF too, but it can still be a lead up to BFParis. This is such a mind f^&k. 

Four2five hopefully you get yours too! 

I had EW CM today. Just a blob but some and weird left hand cramps while I was driving that went for about 10-15 minutes. Getting tightness again now. Hopefully my temp stays up tomorrow.


----------



## fuschia

I'm due AF on Valentine's Day too ! 13th is my birthday so I'm trying to keep positive .

This was one of the reasons I wasn't sure about ttc #3 ( as well as all the usual stuff like - can I even cope!?)

But the fact that ttc became such a hard time for us last time ! And that's nothing on people that have to have fertility treatment!

No idea how many dpo I am - as I didn't track Ov which I do plan to do next time . I used to Ov around cd 16-18 but my cycles are more regular lately so not sure ! 

Wills be nice if AF comes on time for us and we can start a fresh cycle together Ashley and fourtofive ( unless any last min bfps would like to appear ) xx


----------



## cinnamum

&#128075;&#127995; ladies! We're TTC #6 this will be cycle #4 this is the longest TTC journey for us so far, this will also be our largest gap between babies too. Good luck every one. When is it possible day for you all?


----------



## cinnamum

Also.... I have no idea what's going on with my ticker. I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Bloblo

Hi ladies, after a good weekend away, i am back home and back to obsessing about ttc.
If I can get a long enough hold in, i will test tonight (im 10dpo) but probably i won't manage to test before morning.
I missed temping on Thursday due to faulty thermometer, but I think the temps still look ok - any opinions? I am really still trying to figure it all out...

How was your weekends?


----------



## baby D

Ah ladies I don't know whether to start testing or keep monitoring temp till 11dpo abd if it's still up above coverline then test.... it dropped at 10 dpo last month and then AF arrived.....


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck ladies there's a lot of you due around Valentine's Day! Let's hope we have lots of valentines bfp's!! 

Welcome cinnamum we are too ttc no6!! Good luck I'm on cycle 2! Fell with our 5th on cycle 2 so we shall see. X


----------



## rebeccalouise

CD14, and I've started spotting.. I give up with my stupid body! &#128557;


----------



## fuschia

Cinnamum- hi! Welcome to the thread :)

Bloblonand baby d - any testing taken place ?

Rebecca - oh dear what's going on there ? This happened before ? X

AFM - cd 1 today ! AF is with me - I appreciate that it's a day early and not keeping me hanging though . Maybe my new healthy eating regime has caused slightly earlier ovulation. Now to get equipped for this cycle ! Got to get back on fertility friend and try to get to grips with it x


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo/baby d or anyone else that uses fertility friend - do you pay for VIP? Or use it for free ?

On the free version will it still give me cross hairs and show me when I ovulated ? I can't remember from last time and I'm sure I did pay back in 2014 x


----------



## Bloblo

fuschia said:


> Bloblo/baby d or anyone else that uses fertility friend - do you pay for VIP? Or use it for free ?
> 
> On the free version will it still give me cross hairs and show me when I ovulated ? I can't remember from last time and I'm sure I did pay back in 2014 x

Im using free version and got dotted lines as you can see in my signature. It doesn't have all the other analytics so it uses only opk, cm, and temps to determine o but for me thats more than enough.
I think my o line is not solid because my opk's stayed neg and my temp raise wasn't huge. 

As for testing- i tried with ic and got bfn but from the same brand opk's i also didn't get a positive this month so I am not putting much faith in them. I will go buy some proper tests tomorrow afternoon if i haven't started af yet - im having terrible cramps today so im sure she will arrive in the night :cry:


----------



## baby D

I use the free app for fertility friend &#128516;


----------



## Gypsy99

I went VIp as I got it for free and really liked being able to put the extra bits in and overlay my charts. It was on special so bit the bullet.

I missed my temp this morning because I was doing things with uni last night. Very very very tired tonight. Dh spoilt me for valentines day.

My boobs are still sensitive and heavy and still cramping. I'm not feeling 100% positive at the moment though. i'm pretty worried right now :-(

Good luck this cycle Fushia

Bloblo I hope that she holds off for you :-(


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - I know I did vip last time - just couldn't remember what that included ! I'll probs stick with free for now .
Crossing my fingers for you !! 

What do you study at uni ? Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Primary teaching. 2nd year. I still have another year to go though. When we do get pregnant I'll most likely go part-time for a semester which will extend my training but i can still get it done though.

If I got pregnant now I'd still be able to complete the year bar 2 weeks. lol So I'm hoping they would be OK to let me finish early some how.


----------



## baby D

I think I'm out! My temps are low -- only hovering just above my coverline! Last month I spotted at 10dpo and AF arrived on day 11. I'm 10 dpo now so expecting spotting later with af tomorrow possibly!


----------



## Bloblo

I gotta mention i guess my real reason for using free version of ff...
I have a unreasonable idea that i dont need the app because I will conceive this cycle.
I have of course felt like this for 7 cycles in a row now... at which point should i stop fooling myself?


----------



## fuschia

baby d - oh no! well I hope you are wrong but if not - you can join me in nailing it this next cycle ! :)

Bloblo - I understand exactly what you mean about fertility friend :) And I hope you in fact dont need it any more!

Gpsy - I am also studying Primary education although I am already part time and I am in my first year :) x


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies can I be added please my name is Sabrina I am 28 and have three beautiful kids Bethany 7,Caitlin 6 and Archie 5 this march, we have been talking about baby 4 for two years now and finally decided it was what we wanted but I have irregular periods so don't have any dates really I can test apart from I am using ovulation tests, first test today was negative


----------



## rebeccalouise

Spotting is back for me again! No idea what's going on. I did start vitex this month, so I'm wondering if it's something to do with that? I was hoping it'd regualte me, and make my cycles shorter so they were within the normal range.. but it seems to of just messed me up even more! :(


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome showman. Good luck! 

Rebecca sorry things aren't going smoothly. Cycles are just a holes sometimes.

Fushia that's awesome!! Nz primary is very Maori orientated which is great because is keeps the heritage and culture alive and you learn another language as you go. Spent a night at a marae on Monday night with 30 classmates so not much sleep lol. 

AFM - I was so so bloated last night. Also this morning, but I feel out now. 11 dpo I'm not testing until at least Saturday. Have a feeling she'll show before then. Even my temp is the lowest at this point in the last 4 cycles.


----------



## ashleyg

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!! I'll catch-up with everyone later on! Hope everyone is having a good day so far :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Hope you all had a good valentines yesterday!!

11dpo today.... had to take my bra off and now have it back on and feels so tight!! I've been cramping heaps today like AF though so probably hormone related. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome shorman I hope you get your bfp. 

Anybody testing today? 
Did you all have a nice Valentine's Day? I think we're going out tonight we never actually go on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Katy78

Hi all. May I join too?
I'm 38, my OH too and we have two boys, a 4yo (in March) and a 2yo (birthday in 2 days). We're very lucky to have them as I was supposed to be infertile before actually getting pregnant after 2 years ttc.
It was hard to decide on one more. My OH is unemployed, we live in a smallish rented apartment and our car is too small (we're currently looking into that). But the desire is strong. We're swaying for a girl but only by trying to time DTD, with the help of OPKs.
I'm just done with AF, I took the last clomid pill today and now I'm waiting to O. Should be around CD16.
Good luck to all!


----------



## fuschia

Welcome Katy - I'm looking into swaying pink too !

I read conflicting info though!

Lots of green leaves ( spinach etc!) raspberries , low potassium , high calcium - is the jist of what I read ?

How are you swaying pink ?

I know about shuttles but I'm not going to try and time bd that way as apparently diet is more important and I don't want to drastically decrease out chance of getting pregnant xx


----------



## Katy78

We're just trying to time DTD. When swaying for a girl, you should BD only till you get your positive OPK. And if you want a boy, you should wait till you get a positive and only then BD. Boy spermies are faster and short lived and girl spermies are slower and live longer.


----------



## fuschia

That's the shettles method :) I get the theory of it but I have read that diet has more of an affect so I'm trying that approach as I will be trying smep with bd timing as I would def rather get a bfp sooner than later . Hopefully you and I wil both get bfps really soon and then we can test out both theories :)


----------



## Katy78

Me too!


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome Katy! I have two girls, no idea how I got them as both times there was a ton of dtd before during and after O ;) lol We would like a boy but not supposed to another girl either way <3 Just want to get the show on the road as I'm 35!


----------



## Gypsy99

Hi Katy! Good luck!!! 

Really interesting about gender sways. I think I'd prefer a girl again. I love my son but two of him whoa! Lol but in all seriousness it's OK if I get a boy. I'm just happy if we can actually get pregnant. 

AFM currently awaiting af to arrive today or tomorrow from these cramps and temp drop. At least I didn't waste and tests this time. :sad2::sad2:


----------



## Four2Five

I hope af shows soon for you gypsy! I'm on my 3rd day of Provera and the cramps are ridiculous this cycle :( Being a woman sucks sometimes!


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy  I think af is also arriving tmw for me I would cry if I wasnt so damn mad at my body!:growlmad:

Katy  welcome! My dh saw on a tv show that facing north brings boys, so now we face north every time we dts. We thought about trying shettles, but we are scared to miss any bd time  dh can only ejaculate every 2nd day, so we need to do it as much as possible during fertile window. We would like a boy first, but in the end we really really just want that baby sooooo fast. Since we are above 30 and trying for first baby, we are in a hurry :sex:

Ricshick  how was the night out?

Baby D  sorry about being out this cycle :flower:

Shorman  welcome!!!

Fushia  Lets look to the next cycle  there is always hope somewhere!:happydance:

Cinnamum  this is first time Im on my comp instead of phone :thumbup: your kids are adorable, love the profile pic.

Four2five  good luck, hope the cramping eases off soon.

AFM: Im attaching my bfn below, maybe you can see something, to me it looks like the white is screaming. I am very crampy and super moody  AF will be here tomorrow. Only positive sign I have is back pain and good temps. But I think I am giving up on cycle number 7. At least I learnt a lot this time.
 



Attached Files:







20170215_174238.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## baby D

Spotting so I'm out this month &#128554; On to next cycle!! &#128516;


----------



## Gypsy99

The point when you drop the kids to school and burst into tears. FFS I'm miserable today.


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy99 said:


> The point when you drop the kids to school and burst into tears. FFS I'm miserable today.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cinnamum

I'm not feeling hopeful either, I have super tender boobs and very dry cm. mood swings are a &#55357;&#56448; give away though. I need lots of aromatherapy and early nights when I get like this. Sooo miserable! I'm not even sure I want to keep trying, I feel totally soul destroyed. Two losses In a row and now another missed cycle


----------



## Katy78

gypsy and baby D, I'm sorry this cycle wasn't successful.
Baby D, I'd like to say you're still not out but I know if it were me spotting, I'd KNOW AF was coming as well. But you never know.

Nothing much going on with me. Just waiting to ovulate. And keeping busy at work and with my boys. OH and I were finally able to DTD yesterday as AF just ended. We only did it three times last cycle, we've all been ill practically nonstop...


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Katy. Had a pretty rough day. Feeling like crying at the drop of a hat. 1 year....... far out. 

I know some people have tried for longer, and DH isn't at all upset about it. More so watching me be upset about it so he feels bad lol.

Sorry Baby D :hugs:

Bloblo I think your chart looks promising. You are definitely not out yet.

Good luck Cinnamum.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy I remember the feeling very well . When I got to a year ttc I felt so deflated ! Especially when dd was conceived so quickly .

Could t get my head around how it could still happen when 12 months had passed with no luck . People told me it would be I was so down .

Then voila ! Cycle 16 we got there . For me it took a new approach to it , relaxing more ( with help of reflexology for me ) and a bit of faith !

Sorry you are feeling this way xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

I know it will probably happen, but yes the 1 year mark is pretty harsh and a friend announced their pregnancy today too. So more crying. 

What did you do in regard to reflexology?


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, may I join? I have a 3 year old dd and a 10 month old ds. 
We're hoping to start trying this month for #3. I used the clearblue fertility monitor with both previous babies and have ordered some more sticks, so fingers crossed it works well again this time.
I look forward to chatting to you all x


----------



## fuschia

Hi rachybaby ! Welcome ! I like the clear blue tests but they are too expensive for me ! I have just received my cheapie opks today - I hope they work!

Gypsy - I was having reflexology twice a month to help relax and also it's meant to help - I don't know if it did but the relaxing was good ! I used to really look forward to it and I can't wait till Tuesday !
Acupuncture is also very good but I don't enjoy it like I do reflex . My reflexologist is a fertility specialist so meant to know what to do to maximize fertility . It was very clever - from my feet she would be able to tel me things like ' oh have you got a bad back ? Have you got stomach cramps today ? Seems you are on your period ' etc so there's def something about it !


----------



## ricschick

Sorry gyspy and baby d. I hope it's not too much longer for you!!! 

I definitely think being more relaxed helps!!! It took 8 months with my 3rd daughter and the month we relaxed and tried not to think of ttc we fell so there is something in it! 

Afm waiting to ov ive had some cramps today and a few twinges. But I also ache all over do not feel well!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I can't do a full relax like that, because then I would stress more that we had missed our chance. The stress would effect heaps! 

I'm more healthy than I have been in months at the moment, including mentally - although yesterday was a bit rough. Just have to continue on. I now know from OPK's I ovulate a little later than I thought too, so will be able to catch all sides of o day this month.


----------



## Katy78

I don't really believe that being relaxed helps. Maybe just to remain sane :winkwink:.
OPKs help me relax a bit. We are casually ttc our third (at least my OH is) and even though I usually feel O, I'm less nervous about missing it. It's impossible to bd daily when you have two small kids in a small apartment, at least for me.


----------



## fuschia

Hubby wants to literally bd every day this cycle ! I appreciate his enthusiasm but I don't think he's being realistic lol . We have pretty much been 1nce per month for ages now !

How's everyone doing ? X I'm cd 5 and temped for first time this am - I want to work out how to link my chart to my signature if anyone can point me in right direction!


----------



## Gypsy99

LOL Fushia at least you know he is into it!! Take advantage of the fun :thumbup:

To add your fertility friend chart you need the url go to Fertility friend / my chart / sharing (on the top row) / get code (under charting home page). There should be a code under bbcode that you use. You also may need to set up a home page. 

Katy it can be hard with kids around!! 

AFM- I've made an appointment at the doctor. i was hoping to wait until next cycle, but thought I'd just do it. So Wednesday I''m going in to talk to someone about getting some tests done. then if everything is clear he can go in there next month if we aren't successful again.


----------



## Four2Five

Fuschia we bd every day of the cycle we got pregnant with both of our dd's lol we will be doing that again this cycle and praying like crazy :)


----------



## fuschia

Thanks gypsy - I'll get on that !

Four2five - did you literally go every day from AF stopping?

Looked back at my successful cycle with ds- we did smep minus the last one for luck - think we def need to pull out finger out and get on it! X


----------



## Four2Five

Yes we did lol it was a crazy 20 days (I have long cycles!) but did end in our bfp <3


----------



## rebeccalouise

I wish we had the energy to have sex everyday, we just about manage every other! :haha: we started off this cycle saying we'd do everyday, but it hasn't happened! :dohh: I don't even know what's going on with me, if I'll O or not, I'm now CD18. I had some EWCM just after my period, but I think that was too early for O? :shrug: I'm not testing this month until I'm really late, as my cycles are so messed up! 

We haven't DTD this weekend as we've had a full house of family staying with us.. our youngest daughter turned 1 on Friday, so they've been here to celebrate with us! I can't quite believe how fast the past year went! :( Would love to fall pregnant this month, but I know it probably won't happen. X


----------



## fuschia

Rebecca - you would think it's too early for Ov yes but I'm no expert !
It's annoying when things get in the way isn't it . We host French students quite a lot and so we will need to bd with them in the house just in the room below us but I won't let that stop us but I don't want to cause embarrassment ! We will need to be quiet .

We went crazy and bd cd 6!! Very unlike us . I couldn't handle every day - I'd get too sore !!

I'm thinking about buying 'rephresh' it's meant to be a girl sway thing - doing research though as I don't want to cause issues for myself like thrush or anything ! 

X


----------



## Gypsy99

Rebecca you are still in for a big chance. it is sad when they hit that 1 year milestone. Fingers crossed for you in this cycle.

LOL Fushia. Quiet bding is not my forte~ good luck with that.

CD5 today and have a nasty headcold. Been sniffing up a storm. Got home and DH had PMS. I told him to go away because i didn't want to deal with him. Thought I came in with an attitude after work, when he'd dumped all this shit all over the kids room from the cupboard in his office. Literally only took a plate and cup off the table from Saturday mornings breakfast i refused to pick up. I refuse to be a slave. 

Anyway. Rant done. 

So i'm in study mode at the moment, so it will actually work out perfectly if we got pregnant this cycle, just before the Christmas month, and just after study finishes for the year. Will have to see what happens.

If we don't then we will be looking at a due date Christmas baby pretty much :wacko:


----------



## Gypsy99

Far out just calculated it if we missed this cycle. We would be due on the 24th of December!!!


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies sorry haven't been on for a few days been busy with my oldest having a horrible sickness bug and it being half term.
I have been testing everyday and not even a sign of any line until today I got a nice dark line and all the lovely o symptoms  so I guess I will be busy!


----------



## Katy78

Rebecca, I've had EWCM right after AF before but it's never meant O. But it is possible anyway.

Shorman, I hope your oldest is feeling better.
Get busy and good luck this cycle!

AFM, I started using OPKs yesterday and it was negative of course. I hope O isn't late again like last cycle (it was first after an early loss).
My youngest was 2 years old on Friday so we had a busy weekend - train ride and swimming on Friday and a birthday party on Saturday. It was great.


----------



## rachybaby85

Morning ladies, so my sticks arrived for next month, yey! So this month we're just winging it. 
I'm hoping that we manage to be as lucky this time as we were with our other two, as we fell first time! Fingers crossed.
How are you all?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks everyone, I've booked a doctor's appointment for tomorrow.. I need to find out what's going on with my stupid cycles! :( I'd love to say the spotting I had from CD12-14 was ovulation spotting, but it wasn't mixed with any EWCM. :shrug: 

Baby dust to you rachy! X


----------



## fuschia

Sounds like everyone is all over it this cycle !

Rebecca - glad you booked a dr appointment and I hope a blood test or something simple can help you out . But you never know - you might O in the mean time !

Can you guys help me re opks? 

Do you need to hold pee for hours prior ?

I'm drinking tonnes of water at the moment because I'm being healthy . Do I need to stop drinking for a few hours ?

And I know morning isn't a good time so is is afternoon or eve? Or would you actually do say 2 a day when your on ov watch to not miss surge ?! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Also - having issues getting my chart on here .

Have added a link - does that take you to my chart if you click on it ?

Using the BB code didn't make anything come up on the sig like yours gypsy x


----------



## rachybaby85

Fushia- I have no idea re opks, but just wanted to say that, yes clicking on the link goes to your chart :)


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies! kids back to school today yay I can get my house back in shape!!

fuschia- I do my opks around 1-2pm and hold my wee for a few hours and then if its faint I leave it til the next day but if its quite dark but still not pos I retest around 6pm. and I can see your chart when I click on the link x

Rebecca good luck at your appointment!!

rachy- good luck with falling 1st cycle!! 

shorman- hope they are better now and nobody else gets it!! 

I don't recall really getting any ewcm last cycle so im wondering if I actually ovulated? can you still get your period if you haven't ovulated? 
no sign as yet of ov il start my opks today to see.


----------



## fuschia

Ooh thanks Ricachick!

I'm going to start using opks in the next day or 2- I remember finding it quite exciting getting a positive although I didn't takes us catch it so will try a few times when they start to get darker like you say .

My daughter has also gone back to school today - but my friends kids have an inset day which she hadn't realized so I am looking after her kids from lunch to 6pm ! X

Today hubby has strict instructions to get to bed for 9pm for bd and relaxing time ! Not being funny but there are worse things ! Xx


----------



## ricschick

sounds like a plan!! ive just done an opk (earlier than normal but I was busting lol) and it was very negative. so il test again tomorrow.


----------



## Katy78

Regarding OPKs.
I usually test around 3pm, I drink less so I'm able to hold it for at least 3 hours. When I'm at work, I stop drinking in the second half of my work day and I test as soon as I get home. During the weekend I usually take a nap with my youngest and it's easier not to feel the urge to pee while asleep :winkwink:. I have a tiny bladder obviously as I can't hold it for long unless I drink less (I don't drink enough as it is...).
Today I had to pee really badly and still quite some time till getting home. So I went to the toilet and peed a little. So I'm fine for now. I don't want to wet my pants on the way home :winkwink:.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I needed to pee on a stick.. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170220-163935.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_20170220-163905.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry I can't see anything :-(.

Fushia I can click on the link and it works. 

Sorry missing people. Nasty headcold. Now my stomach is off and been bloated all night. Yuck :-(. Need to study today, but might need sleep.


----------



## ricschick

Can't see anything yet! Xx


----------



## baby D

Hello all! So I'm back in for another cycle &#128516;

I'm in the 'waiting for fertile window' phase..... does anyone else find that drags even more then the two week wait!? No symptom spotting, temp obsessing or hoping! Just waiting......


----------



## baby D

My ticker is wrong though .... I'm actually on cycle day 6 &#127881;


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D same here. Cd6. I find it easier because I forgot and don't analyse everything lol. Good luck. 

I'm still around 10 days until ovulation and because I'm sick it might push it out further :-(. Good thing is I grabbbed some guifinessen so hopefully the cm is a bit nicer for the spermiestablishment. I'm not feeling too optimistic this cycle though.


----------



## fuschia

Hi baby d and gypsy .

Def find the tww drags more as I feel like as soon as AF leaves , you can start getting ready !

However we have a bit of a problem here -
Performance anxiety in hubby !
He's so up for having. Baby - totally on board and we haven't had this issue since we started ttc ds . It's a bit of a nightmare !! Last night we just gave up . He starts blaming me, lube , anything and everything but it's purely the pressure !
Not sure what we will do about this -1 st plan is r bust out the lingerie and make bding more exciting . Failing that - I'm just not sure !


----------



## Gypsy99

DH was like that a few months ago and it killed me mentally. He had study stress and sex pressure didn't agree with him. I bought lingerie for during the fertile phase and don't ask for sex apart from then. Found he's gotten into it more now and actually initiating heaps more.


----------



## fuschia

Last time - I did buy some soft cups as a back up and we did that sometimes .

He would do his business in the cup and I'd pop it in and hope for best . Never conceived like that but then he got better with it as time went on and eventually we conceived 'normally ' . Thinking about getting the cups again- if be gutted if we don't manage to dtd at all this cycle! 

I can't syringe and insert - just can't stand it !

Plan - dig out the lingerie and crack on with that . If no luck , keep trying but use soft cups as back up .

Argh forgot all about this complication .

I also will try and lie about when is Ov time and make out that I'm not oving when I am so he doesn't feel the additional pressure !


----------



## rebeccalouise

Doctors appointment today, going to mention all about my irregular cycles.. hopefully they'll help! We've been trying since just after Poppy was born, as we wanted a small age gap, so it has been nearly a year now. :( Took us over a year to fall pregnant with Poppy too, even though Amelia was concieved when I wasn't even trying for a baby! So strange. I don't even think I'm ovulating at the moment, I really do hate my body. Feel like it's such a let down. :( Sorry for the rant. :haha: 

Oh, this morning's test..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170221-095442.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fuschia

Sorry Rebecca that you are feeling so discouraged !

Fingers crossed you are offered a blood test to hep you work out what is going on xx


----------



## ricschick

fuschia that must be so frustrating for both of you!! maybe a night out with a few drinks might help him relax? but I think telling him your not ov is a good idea! make it as relaxed as possible!:hugs:

Rebecca good luck today! hopefully they can sort things out for you!

afm still a negative opk but it was really negative!! no sign of ov yet altho I was a bit crampy last night:shrug: il test again later!!

I feel so fat at the moment im the heaviest ive been EVER and when I come off the pill I find I put on weight easier. im trying to be good and eat well and ive started walking more and drinking peppermint tea but its so depressing!! my arse is taking over my body!!!:sad2::munch:


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Ricschick. Last time I got a lot of soft cups but I can't get them on Amazon now ! Don't know if I can get them at all or not - that's my plan b ruined !

Tonight ok after I put kids to bed I am going to enter the un touched for years drawer with my sexy lingerie and see what I can get away with !

I know how you feel- I've always been overweight though and since Jan 1st I've lost 19lbs ! So I'm going the right way :)

Xx


----------



## baby D

Fuschis my hubby gets like that at times and I'm sure it's the pressure.

Now I tend not to mention when I'm fertile as he never has an issue if he's the one initiating .... I just make sure he gets boob n bum flashes more regularly at those times &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Gypsy99

Rebecca good luck. I'm off to the doc today too. Hoping they can sort some tests out for me then hubby next month. 

Fushia I've not heard of soft cups? Is that like the menstrual cup? I do hope you can get him to relax. How frustrating for both of you.

It's weird we grow up in world where it's boys are sex driven maniacs, but when it comes to it that's not true at all and damn it's mentally draining! Can feel like the most unsexxy woman to your own hubby. It's screwed! 

Still have this cold. Such BS. Please don't delay ovulation. I'll be testing on mums wedding day if we are successful and I'm catering. Don't want to be depressed - although for some reason I have little optimism this cycle.


----------



## fuschia

Yes deception is def the way to go ! I will pretend I haven't had a positive opk yet but I'll make sure we bd - I have my work cut out here !!

Soft cups are menstrual cups that's right but the shape of them is great as all the sperm just sits right on your cervix . There's lots of people who swear they help but especially for if you want to ARteficialy inseminate without getting technical they are great as hubby does his stuff in the cup then I pop it in ! No fiddly syringe or anything !


----------



## fuschia

Hope your cold bogs off gypsy ! And it doesn't affect ovulation x


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Fushia. Me too! 

Had the appointment this morning. They want to test to make sure i'm ovulating so off on CD21 and CD3 and DH will be in for a sperm analysis in a few weeks. Lets see what this cycle brings! next week = O week.


----------



## ashleyg

Holy Moly you guys I'm SO sorry I haven't been on! I just launched my photography business and I've been so busy with that. I'm going to read and catch up with everyone after this post though! 
*
Are there any new testing dates I need to add to the list?*


----------



## Gypsy99

That's OK ashley! Hubby just finished a course in photography and photoshop and wants to get something off the ground, but doesn't really want to do family portraits etc. He wants to do commercial works. He's very bad at talking about things for months and months and not doing anything about it though. Will see lol. What kind of photography are you doing?


----------



## ashleyg

cinnamum, shorman, rachybaby85 & Katy78 - welcome ladies!

gypsy & baby d - so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you ladies :hugs: 

rebeca - I hope your get a bfp soon!!

ricschick - GL with your OPKs!! 

gypsy - I'm sorry you've been feeling like crap :( 

I tried to catch up with everyone's recent stuff so I hope I didn't forget anyone! :wacko:


----------



## ashleyg

Gypsy - I am wanting to do more lifestyle photography. So like in home/on location stuff..not really any studio work right now. So basically lifestyle, maternity, birth/Fresh48 sessions, child, family, newborn in home sessions, etc. Just stuff outdoors/on location somewhere nice or in clients homes or wherever they want their photos taken. I did photography as a hobby for a while and have been using Lightroom to edit my photos and so many of my friends and family had started telling me to go into a little professional photography business. So I took the leap and did it. Eeek. I'm still so nervous I'm going to fail or I won't get much business. I'm trying to think positive but I'm lacking the confidence at the moment lol.

*AFM:*
So I got my period on Valentines day just like I predicted lol. My periods are getting brutal though. It's like after I had my kids they've gotten 100x worse than they used to be and it's starting to really mess me up. I just ended it the other day and my stomach is still crampy and super unsettled. I thought I ate something bad because of the horrible unsettled feeling I was getting but We've all eaten the same things and everyone else is fine so I'm thinking it's just all a part of my period :( I told DH either I get pregnant and not get my period or I go on BC because I can't deal with it anymore! I get PMS like a week before AF is even due and then I STILL get symptoms like almost 4/5 days after it ends. It's ridiculous and I'm so over it.

We aren't going to try this month but we're planning on NTNP next month and if we do end up getting pregnant it would be a December baby. I'm still planning on tracking my cycles this month though just to be sure about ovulation and all of that but we talked and we're just going to do whatever next month and then actually start planning around ovulation in April if we don't get pregnant in March. Anyways I hope you all are going well! So so so sorry again about just disappearing for a while...by the time I was done with all of my photo stuff I was pooped and ready for bed lol.


----------



## fuschia

Welcome back Ashley xx so your skipping this month fornovember baby ?

My AF came 13 February . So I'm starting with opks today but as you may have read - having performance anxiety issues with dh ! So we need to overcome that xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Ashley that sounds great! You'll be fine. Taking the leap is the first step. I kept telling my DH after he had it as a hobby to take the leap and do a course and he finally finished his diploma at the end of last year. He learnt a massive amount. Have you considered doing any courses for personal development? it may help with your confidence too 

Also in regard to your AF. I felt like that for about a year and a half where AF was so heavy and horrible and i could barely move during the first couple of days. i would be crying at DH a couple of days before because i couldn't deal with it. See your GP and talk to them and really hammer in that it is getting worse. After a year and a half they finally operated and found endo which now after the op my AF has improved 80%. I can actually function on the first couple of days, and not soaking through a bad within an hour anymore thankfully!


----------



## Gypsy99

ashleyg said:


> Holy Moly you guys I'm SO sorry I haven't been on! I just launched my photography business and I've been so busy with that. I'm going to read and catch up with everyone after this post though!
> *
> Are there any new testing dates I need to add to the list?*

I forgot I'll be testing around the 17th of March at the moment unless something happens in the meantime.


----------



## ashleyg

*fuschia* - yeah I think that's the plan for right now. I don't really want a newborn around the holidays lol. Plus I'm trying to space out the age between my youngest and the new baby. I don't want them TOO close together.

I remember reading that! Is he just nervous because it's more of a "scheduled" thing and not spontaneous? 

*Gypsy* - Thanks for the confidence! I keep bugging my husband and my dad with my self conciousness lol. They keep telling me I'm good and I'll get business but I guess I just want this to succeed and I want people to love the work that I deliver to them. I have thought about taking some online photoshop/LR classes but I have no time really. At the end of the day I'm catching up on everything else I barely have time to come on here lol. Everything I've learned so far is self taught.

I was actually thinking about a possibility of being endo but I don't have all of the symptoms. My periods have always sucked but it's like after my kids it's gotten terrible. What were your symptoms? I don't bleed like you did (a pad an hour?!) But it's definitely heavy and this last period I bled through 2 pairs of pants and my sheets. Ugh. But right now I get bad cramping before AF, during, and then some cramps and stomach issues for a few days afterwards. Like right now (and sorry if TMI lol) i'll put it in a spoiler below:


Spoiler
Basically from the day my period ended to now, which is about 3/4 days my stomach has been really gurgly, bubbly, somewhat crampy, and I've had off and on diarrhea (which I usually get before AF and then maybe for a day afterwards). Almost feels like when you eat something that doesn't agree with you. Not sure if it's a stomach thing or what but it sucks and I'm over it. I'm like nervous to eat much because my stomach is just so unsettled. Right now I feel better but I guess I'll see how I feel tomorrow. AF is really the only thing I can think of causing it because everyone has eaten the same things and they're all fine except me. Ugh.

I will add you to the testing list!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome back Ashley.
Regarding TTC, just do whatever feels right. Enjoy taking a break.
Regarding endo. I had it but I didn't even know. AF was regular, lasted for six days, it hurt for a day or two, enough to take pain meds but it was manageable. Then my GYN found a small cyst on one of my ovaries. She wasn't sure what it was but she operated on me (laparoscopically). It ended up beling an endometrioma and there was more endo on my peritoneum as well. She removed it of course. The pain hasn't stopped after the removal but it did after giving birth.

AFM, I'll be testing around 10 March. I should O in a couple of days. OPK was still negative yesterday but I my ovaries are getting painful and I just noticed some EWCM. Too bad we didn'd BD yesterday. We were going to but had a stupid argument and didn't feel like it in the end. I hope we manage this evening.
OH used to have some problems performing but only when TTC our first. He got used to the pressure eventually.


----------



## ashleyg

I think that's the thing...I don't know what feels right! Lol. I want another but I guess I'm just scared about adding a third baby in the mix. Especially now since we're back into having a routine during the day and night. Plus now starting up my photography business...I know I'll still be able to do it while pregnant but then I'll have to stop when baby is born and lose clients :( So many decisions this time around! Deciding to try for our 2nd came so easily and naturally compared to this time. 

I might ask my dr if my period continue to be like this. I've had ulraandueing pregnancy and they've never noticed anything on any of my ovaries. Does it happen afterwards? 

GL with your OPKs! Hopefully you get the positive soon. I find it funny that men can get all self conscious almost when having to "perform" to try for a baby lol. My DH for some reason hasnt ever had any issues with it. I tell him "I'm ovulating let's go!" And he's all ready :rofl: I've always heard women say though that some men get nervous about it. 

I'll add you to the testing date tomorrow!


----------



## fuschia

Ashley - yes the performance anxiety is something we have never had an issue with sort from last time when we started to ttc ds then he got over it after a while :) he was saying he was happy I wasn't pregnant last month as he would be disappointed if we didn't get to bd lots and have fun trying ....!

I hope your AF probs aren't anything serious and ease off . Funnily enough I have had a funny tummy since AF too but it's a new thing and hopefully is just down to adjusting to my new diet !

Katy78- good luck with your opks - I also was planning to bd last night but had a splitting head ache ( very unusual for me) and so didn't in the end as I felt it was a bit soon after the failed attempt but we are both hoping for tonight . I've been doing the nice supportive wife thing all morning to try and make him at ease . He was a miserable mess this morning and I think it's all linked so it's not very helpful !

I've lost another 2lbs this week !! I'm pretty chuffed as I have now lost over 2 stone since my son was born ( most of that since beginning of Jan) xx


----------



## fuschia

I'm waiting to see when I ovulate to decide a testing date xx


----------



## ricschick

welcome back Ashley!! good luck with your business!! I had very painful periods when I was younger where I couldn't move from the pain I went on bcp and it seems to have worked well to sort it out.

fuschia welldone on the weightloss!! im trying to lose a few pounds at the moment but mostly stenghen my legs!

im waiting to ov noticed wet cm this morning so il do an opk later to see! ive told dh to pop home later from work to get one in:sex: as I have the house to myself as mil has taken joanie out. :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Ashley, your symptoms don't mean that you have endo for sure. But as I wrote before, you never know. Ultrasound doesn't tell you you have it. They can only see cysts with an ultrasound (you can have endo without cysts) and even then it could be something else like a dermoid cyst for example. The best experts can only guess you might have it, it's only diagnosed surgically.

fuschia, I hope we both get to BD tonight :winkwink:. I'll be a good girl all day and seduce him in the evening, hehe.
I won't be home this afternoon to use an OPK so I hope it's okay if I test in the evening.

A question for everybody. Which cars do you have? Do they support three car seats for children in the back? Our car doesn't and we're buying a new one. We're getting a Renault Scenic which is bigger but not enough for three largest seats in the back. Most likely, one of the kids will have to be in the front seat and I'll be sitting in the back when the (potential) third one is big enough to be out of the baby seat. We want a new car but can't afford a bigger one.


----------



## fuschia

Evening test will be fine ! I tested this morning around 10.30 only my second as I did it yesterday mid morning too both had faint lines but today's line was fainter ?!

I just drink so much water so doing a test in afternoon - my urine is so dilute but mid morning I usually have been too busy to drink much before then :)

We have a volswagon touran - perfect mumobile ! It has 3 full size seats in back and you can fit 3 car seats in there ( have to choose wisely as some are too wide to do this ) but we also have the option of changing really easily to a seven seater . So I often just pull up one of the seats in the boot and my dd loves to sit there in her high back booster . Honestly I think it's fab and we bought it with having 3 kids in mind . My hubby sold cars for various brands for 15 years so he knew that it was a decent brand and model xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Ashley! My periods since having my little boy have been like you described, but not so much the upset stomach bit though. I had to wear a nappy to bed at one point!! I remember them being bad after my daughter but defo seem to be worse this time around.
Ricschick, Fushia and Katie- fingers crossed for tonight!

Afm, we've been dtd every other night as I have no idea when i'm ovulating, we only decided this cycle that we'd try and the last two pregnancies I've used the Clearblue monitor but was too late in my cycle to start it this month. So i'll be testing around 13th March I think as my cycle seems to sit around 34-35 days at the mo.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks.
I knew we should have BDed yesterday. OPK was positive today. So swaying for a girl goes down the drain this month. O is tomorrow. I sure hope we manage to BD tonight.
Ashley, put me down for 9 March.


----------



## ashleyg

fuschia - have you tried lingerie or not telling him when you're ovulating to see if that helps? 
Thanks, I hope they ease off soon too. I'm pretty tired of them at this point!
Yay on the weight loss!!

ricschick - thanks mama. I'm thinking about going on bcp after baby #3 since we don't want to try for a 4th (if we even end up trying for another) for a little while. I would go on it now but since we're trying soon I don't want to mess up my cycles.
LOL I love that he will come home just to BD really quick :haha: 

katy - I'll definitely ask my dr about it whenever I go on BC to help. I hope they ease off a little by then though
We have a Ford Edge. I do like it. It does hold 3 seats in the back but still kind of squishy. You wouldn't be able to sit back there if you have a 3rd car seat. We are going to end up getting a new SUV whenever we get pregnant with baby 3 because I want to be able to sit in the back seat if needed and I can't do that when we add a 3rd carset. Overall though it's been a great SUV for the last 3/4 years.

I'll add you to the list!

rachy - Maybe it's the boys that cause it lol! It wasn't nearly this bad after my daughter either. I will add you to the testing list!!



AFM: DH works late tonight so it's just me and the kiddos all day/night. I think since once the kids go to bed it'll be nice and quiet I'm going to work on my website and see if I can find any layouts I like and want to purchase and possibly start setting it up. Hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi erryone! Can I join? TTC #3, CD 1 today! We only have ONE shot left at IUI (no $$ for IVF) so we are doing a medicated cycle with FSH. I go for my injection classes today!!


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies so we bed two days ago and fir the last two days been feeling really nauseous, headaches which I do along side usually with strong cramping if I am getting a period but I am not getting any strong cramping but have been extremely night, nipples painful lower back pain and going to the toilet more than usual I said to my husband surely I couldn't be feeling pregnancy symptoms so early but googled it a loads of people have so i'm wondering now lol I would be very surprised if I was but We shall see!


----------



## fuschia

Good luck Shorman !

Hello tristansmom - wow I really do hope you become pregnant - cross everything for you !!

Afm - success we managed a successful bd after some serious tlc all day long from me. He just needs to feel the love ! Fingers crossed we can keep this up ! Xx


----------



## Katy78

Tristansmom, welcome and good luck!

Good to hear you managed to BD, fuschia. We did, too. I was a bit nervous because he was very tired but in the end I didn't even have to tell him we had to do it. He usually knows when it's time to BD but this one came early and I like to keep it as spontaneous as possible (well, at least for him :winkwink:).


----------



## Gypsy99

Yay go katy and fushia!!!! :happydance: lol always good when we get to bd!!! 

I'm fearful I'm going to ovulate early this cycle. I'm starting to get slightly watery cm and my cp is changing to softer. Took an OPK yesterday and slight line. Will do another one tomorrow. I hope not because I don't think DH is prepared for it and damn he's had PMS today.


----------



## ricschick

welcome tristansmum!! I hope it works for you!!

welldone on bedding girls I didn't get to last night or day as dh got caught at work and I went to see fifty shades darker last night so by the time I got in it was late and mil was asleep down stairs! but il make sure we get one in later!! have had some pinching today and a bit more watery cm so fx we haven't missed it!! Ive got such a headache today I think its my sinusis! boooo

katy I drive a ford smax but its a 7 seater but I used to have a citroen Picasso which I could fit 3 carseats in the back if my memory serves me right! loved that car it was lilac as well! but we outgrew it lol. maybe have a look at a slightly older 7 seater because they have huge boots if your not using the 2 spare seats x

gypsy I hope your able to bed and dh cheers up x

shormom good luck!!!


----------



## fuschia

Well done Katy ! That's awesome. I think I am skipping today and then going for it tomorrow . Dh had suggested every day but in light of recent happenings I don't think that's a wise move ! 

Gypsy - ooh I wonder if you will ovulate early or if your just gearing up for it?! When do you usually ovulate ?

Ricschick- even if you are ovulating today - get a bd in is a great idea right !

I did an opk this morning and it was pretty much blank X


----------



## Gypsy99

Wow 50 shades at the theatre. Did you cross your legs a lot lol. In saying that I haven't read or watched either one. 

Sorry about your headache. They are so evil!

Fushia - seems between day 14-16 later on right sided o. Cp is lower and hard this morning anyway and will do another o test after dinner to keep consistent.

Every second day seems feasible Fushia hope things are feeling less pressure for him.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm going to try for every second day until cd 13. Them try every day until cd17. Finding we never bd the day after o. So maybe that might help. Said it's only 5 days to him lol. Even if it's a couple lazy 2 min ones I don't care!!


----------



## fuschia

Sounds like a plan gypsy !

I might do another opk - am I right in thinking I should see them getting progressively darker ? It's annoying I have to not drink much though as in drinking so much at the mo which is part of my healthy plan!


----------



## Bloblo

Hi ladies, sorry for being so quiet - i was happily trying to forget about ttc for a week or so. Now its cd7 and I am back in the game! Trying SMEP and proper opk's this month. Continuing with temping.
If all goes well i should ovulate by end of the month.

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Bloblo

Fuschia- if you want a pic to show of ff instead of the link then type:

[url= https:// xxx ][img] https:// xxx /thumb.png[/img]
My Ovulation Chart[/url]
Replace xxx with the link you have and remove all .

Ashleyg- i will test on 15march if you want to add me to the front pg :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy99

Hi Bloblo. That part is kind of nice not thinking about it. I think about it constantly though LOL. 

Fushia. Evening OPK's are the best for me.

My body is gearing up for O definitely. Damn I'm tired today. I'll take another test tonight and see how dark it goes. I managed to jump DH last night he kept going on about how sneaky I was being LOL.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks blo blo for that - still having issues ! When I put all that in , it still just shows my link but I'll try again shortly :)

Good for you having a break - that's the way to do it ! I am feeling quite chilled about it at the moment but then I've only just started trying for this baby -give me a few months and I'll be crazy again !

Good work gypsy ! Getting so well timed bd in ;) I think a few of us will be ovulating similar times so can enter the wonderful ( frustrating ) tww together hopefully.

I had a broken night sleep which I think raised my temp this am but I still think it's pre O judging by past charts .

Nothing at all on opk yesterday night so I'll keep trying ! 

Planning to bd tonight - hubby and I are going out to the pub with friends ( happens once in a blue moon) planning on having just a few drinks nothing crazy - I'm hoping that won't affect my chances ? Xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

If anything it will probably relax you having a few drinks. Good luck.


----------



## fuschia

I like your thinking gypsy !


----------



## ricschick

a few drinks will help you guys relax!!:drunk: good plan!

we manage to get one in last night:happydance: although it was just a quick one as we were both so tired:sleep: and dh was falling asleep! so I said oi no you don't lol this baby wont make itself :rofl::thumbup:

il do an opk later to see if its positive as I had watery cm last night but im running out so I hope it is! so hopefully il be or am in the 2ww


----------



## fuschia

Brilliant Ricschick ! Great how your hubby can respond to that . If I said to my hubby ' the baby won't make itself ' we would be in for a looong night ! Ha

Opks are so boring - was hoping I'd be getting a progressive line by now .

My cycles have been 28 days and last one was 27 so I thought I could expect Ov around day 14 but I used to Ov much later and average lp was 12 days so I guess I could be looking at more like cd15/16.

It's handy having old charts to look back on !


----------



## rachybaby85

hey Ladies, glad to hear you're managing to get some bd'ing in. 
We're just going every other day at the mo, I have no idea where I am in my cycle as the last few have been 34 days, before I had my ds i had a 13 day lf so if that's still the case I havent ovulated yet. I cant wait to use my clearblue machine as it took all the guess work out of it! ha ha


----------



## Gypsy99

Fushia I was a bit shocked that I was Oing so late too in last cycle cd16 and only a 11 day LP. Feel like this cycle is earlier. Day 11 so TMI but so wet downstairs and soft open CP.

Good luck rachy with doing it very second day.

AFM - we went for a big walk with the kids today and was carrying the boy. Fell in a hole and twisted my ankle quite bad, he scraped his bad and hit the back of his head quite hard. Now I've been awake since 1.30 am with a horrendous ear infection that not even tramadol is taking the edge off. I was thinking of taking myself to the ER I've been in tears all morning. Throbbing ankle and throbbing ear fuck.


----------



## ricschick

Oh gypsy poor you!!! If your in that much pain I'd go!! I hope all is ok. Hope your little boys ok I've done that before wearing wedges and holding my son and fallen down a hole. Lol. 

Afm +opk today!! Woohoo got a bed in this morning too! I'm just shocked how regular I've become! Same time as last month I got a + opk! Downside I'm not well horrible headache and aching all over! Not fun.


----------



## rachybaby85

Oh Gypsy, if Tramadol isnt touching it i'd defo go and get it looked at. You poor thing!

Ricschic, great news on the +opk but not so good to hear you're not feeling well. Maybe a nice long bath?

Afm, I'm even more confused as I've (sorry tmi) not got pink tinged discharge this afternoon?!


----------



## fuschia

Oh no gypsy that sounds awful but I'm glad neither of you is more severely hurt . Sounds like you need to get it checked out though if your in that much pain.

Yay for +opk Ricschick! And for regularity too :) :)

My opk is still totally negative - took 2 today . Annoying ! But it's cd 13 today - I used to get 2 days of positive then the 3rd day I ovulate so I kinda expected the line to be getting darkish by now for a cd15 or 16 Ov but then again who knows what will happen !


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can i join the chatter please? I am the mother of 6. 5 on earth and 1 in heaven. Ttc no 7. I've had 5 girls 1 boy.


----------



## Bubblezak

Hi i am ttc and this is my chart can somebody tell me here or on my new thread that what does this chart tells. Thank you so much.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20170226-WA0000.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ricschick

Hi 28329!! 

Hi bubble not an expert on charts but it's looking fine your currently 7dpo good luck. X


----------



## Katiie

Hello I'm joining the party!

Trying to conceive or third and final since August here! :wave:

I have pcos and since coming off the arm implant I've not even had a single period... I spoke to the doctor who said "for my wombs health" I need to go onto the pill for the next 2 'onths. Fingers crossed it'll kick start my ovaries. 
Sooo I'm currently on the 2 month wait (well, 1 month and 9 days... but whose counting?)

I'm trying to stay positive but with a new pregnancy announcement on Facebook what seems like daily... it's starting to cripple me :cry:


----------



## Gypsy99

Katie Good luck with getting your AF back know what you mean about the pregnancy announcements. So hard to take sometimes.

Fushia fingers crossed for it in a couple days.

Emergency room and have ear infection and torn ligament in my foot. I'm exhausted. Codeine, ibuprofen, and panadol. That probbaly5takes me out this cycle for it all to happen pretty much right on O


----------



## fuschia

Hey to new joiners :)

Katie - hope the wait won't be too hard for you !!

Gypsy - oh dear , it did sound like you had something going on there ! What a pain . Hope you are feeling better now though after being treated !!


So FF gave me cross hairs and I am confused . I was pretty sure Ov was coming in next few days . However, the strongest line I had on a opk ( still very very negative ) was on cd9! And now FF says my temps suggest a cd 11 ovulation . For me I just don't think the temps are high enough ? In the past my post O temps were higher .

We managed to dtd on cd 10 and 12 so I guess I'm not out if I in fact did Ov cd11 but I would have liked to do it more on the approach to O. Still thinking it hasn't happened yet - but the next few days with temp and opks should tell me .

If anyone has a mo- would you give me your opinion on my chart ? Xx


----------



## Bloblo

Bubblezak - your chart looks good. Unfortunately temps don't tell us too much apart from ovulation, but you clearly ovulated so thats good!

Gypsy - hope you feel better:hugs:

Fuschia- i think ff will change your o date with more info. That's why the lines are dotted only, the program is not sure of its own choice. I would keep on bd'ing just in case. 

Rachybaby - maybe the pink is from ovulation?

Afm.. just waiting to o. Nothing much happening :thumbup:


----------



## fuschia

Thanks bloblo!

I'm glad that we did at least manage to bd cd10 if it is the case but my instinct tells me I haven't ovulated yet . So I'm so so hoping to find a positive opk today or tomorrow !!

It's boring waiting to Ov isn't it! Although it looks like it may be soon judging by your chart and your cd 12 Ov last cycle ??

I'm a bit rusty on all this charting ! Soon I'll be back in the swing :)


----------



## Bloblo

fuschia said:


> Thanks bloblo!
> 
> I'm glad that we did at least manage to bd cd10 if it is the case but my instinct tells me I haven't ovulated yet . So I'm so so hoping to find a positive opk today or tomorrow !!
> 
> It's boring waiting to Ov isn't it! Although it looks like it may be soon judging by your chart and your cd 12 Ov last cycle ??
> 
> I'm a bit rusty on all this charting ! Soon I'll be back in the swing :)

Yes - im hoping it happens within the next 2days. Opk's are getting close. In the past my cycles were either 25-26days with o at cd12 or 30-32days with o at cd18. I can't stand the longer cycles- feels like my body hates me when that happens. 
Im still new at bbt too, but read soooooo much about it in the past month that I feel like a proper expert :blush:


----------



## fuschia

You sound like you have got to know your cycles quite well :). I should have got to know what was going on prior to actually trying but all I know is that cycles are generally 28 days at the moment with last month 27 days.

I just did an opk and there's a line ! Woohoo - still negative but it's much better so I will do another early evening and see if we have progression! X


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I somehow have to get through a whole heap of study today that I missed yesterday.

Yay Fushia for your line! !! Are you using cheapies? They are a bit irrational for me I'm seeing. I think temperatures are meant to be more accurate? The lines on opks seem like they lie sometimes.

Lol bloblo bbt is awesome I find. Uness you are sick it kinda sucks. Does sound like you're onto it though with your cycles.

AFM - managed to get DH to have sympathy sex with me last night lol. All the hospital panadol, codeine is wearing off and my head and ear is killing. Have to use crutches for the next couple days and house is a pigsty. My temp shot up this morning, but can't believe it because of sickness. Will see what tomorrow's brings. It's very early for O for me if that's the case.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - yes I use cheapies , really thin green ones . Bought on Amazon for £3 for 20!

I'm holding my pee at the mo as I want to do another this evening to see if there's anything there but I don't think I'll be getting a positive today though !

Haha I like that - sympathy sex ! Your temp really has shot up hasn't it ! Tricky to know why when you have all that going on though .

Plan is to bd tonight to stick with every other and then if we get a positive tomorrow , we are meant to be doing 3 days in a row but not sure how that will go down !

Having a casual chat with dh about maybe wanting 4 children ... It's always been like ' oh no 4 is just too many ' but I'm not so sure ! Obv we will have to see and probably is pushing it a bit - I just want him to stay open minded xx


----------



## Gypsy99

fuschia said:


> Having a casual chat with dh about maybe wanting 4 children ... It's always been like ' oh no 4 is just too many ' but I'm not so sure ! Obv we will have to see and probably is pushing it a bit - I just want him to stay open minded xx

Good luck with your talks!! LOL I think if DH found out we were having twins he would run far far away. Well he wouldn't really, but he'd be pretty stressed and freaked out. So would I though. 

LOL i did say to him last night I think you should give me sympathy sex to say your sorry I feel so sick and sore. Bahaha. It felt like a mission though because we were both so tired. Then he told me this morning I was ravenous :blush:

Good luck with your three days in a row. Porn it up if you need to. Just chuck it on and see if it helps him get in the mood  Sometimes it helps my DH if he's feeling a bit over it.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - I'm fully prepared to do anything I need to ! Hubby is loving this ! So far we have not had to go any further than lingerie though :)

So maybe tmi but pretty sure I had ewcm last night and this morning but is tinged with brown . Don't really know what this means or of its maybe normal for me . Dr good days could be sign of having ovulated but I don't believe that's happened quite yet ! This cycle I also had brown spotting following AF until about cd 9/10 too . Hope there's not a problem in there !

How's everyone else doing ? X


----------



## Gypsy99

I get mid cycle bleeding quite often and apparently it's normal. Brown tinge can mean ovulation blood too . i love lingerie I like being corny. He doesn't like it as much though. I'm taking the night off tonight no DH harassment. Will see what my temp does tomorrow. It will be nice if O was early tbh because I've covered the DTD already, and won't have the drain of trying to get DH into it!


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, I hope you're feeling better.

ricschick, welcome to the TWW. Good luck!

Welcome 28329 and Katiie.

AFM, I'm 4 dpo, nothing special. Sore bbs now and then and my uterus feels a bit sore at times. We DTD yesterday and my left ovary hurt a bit. I think that's the one I ovulated from.
Otherwise, I'm quite busy with my kids who are luckily healthy now, I hope they stay that way. It's carnival time and kids (and grownups) wear masks to chase away winter. It's a lot like Halloween for the kids. My oldest wanted to be a knight and we dressed the little one as a tiger. They're so cute!
I hope time passes quickly for me and that I get a BFP in March.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies,
Gypsy- Sorry to hear your ear is so sore, good news on the sympathy sex though!

Fuschia - the same happened to me this cycle, weird?!

Afm, not alot going on at the mo, I feel like this cycle has been going on for soooooo long! Not so sure I have ovulated yet either, hubby is away tomorrow too so think we might have to get a sneaky one in tonight. I also grumpy as work havent paid me after returning from mat leave! Such a pain! They did this last time too.


----------



## 28329

Gypsy, nothing better than a bit of sympathy sex :haha:

Fuschia, ewcm with brown blood is a good indication of a strong ovulation. Hope that's what it is. 

Afm, i am 8dpo. I tested yesterday and there was a super faint line but im colour blind so wasn't sure on colour. Hubby and friends say its pink. It's almost 8:30 so 24 hours since the last test so im about to test again. I am convinced it was an evap though.


----------



## fuschia

28239 - omg how exciting ! Please report back with this mornings test ?! X


----------



## Katy78

28329, sounds promising :thumbup:.
Keep us posted.


----------



## 28329

I am not 100% sure. I think there's something faint again but i just don't know.
 



Attached Files:







20170227_093407~2.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 11









20170227_093432~2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katy78

I don't see the lines but that's because I'm at work and I only have BnB in a tiny window. I can't have my roommates see me checking out pregnancy tests :winkwink:.
Again, good luck. If you see the lines IRL, I'd say there's a good chance it's the beginning of your BFP.


----------



## fuschia

I can't make anything out there yet but I'm not very good at seeing faint lines !

Got my best line yet on opk / still not positive though !


----------



## rebeccalouise

I can't see anything yet, but then again I am on my laptop and lines seem to show better on my phone! I'll have another look later. GL :D x


----------



## rachybaby85

I can't see anything but I'm rubbish at seeing them anyway. Good luck!


----------



## ricschick

I can see something! But it's still early! Fx

Gypsy love how you got sympathy sex lol brilliant. 

Apparently I'm 1dpo so another 10 days til I can test I hope it goes quick! Got another bed in yesterday too! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - check you out with your well timed bd :)! Xx good luck - I really hope I join you soon x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Good luck ricschick! :dust:

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, had a lot going on. Xx


----------



## Bloblo

283 - i see something there! Fx'd it gets stronger over the next few days. Are you going to test every day now? Or holding out a bit?

Fuschia- i am also still waiting on my +opk... i thought it would show today, but guess not. :nope:


----------



## fuschia

Opks are a bit stressful really aren't they !

I've been drinking tonnes today so from dinner I'll stop drinking so I can squeeze another opk in tonight . Can't surges be pretty short though ? So could I have surged overnight and then this morning got the tail end of that ? I'm so looking forward to having a temp shift - but unless its considerably higher - I find that hard to tell too! X


----------



## 28329

Blo i am going to wait a couple of days to test again. I hate seond guessing faint lines.


----------



## Bloblo

I really hoped for my normal time ovulation on cd12... but with these opk's it looks like my cycle will be long again. I know that i should feel lucky to have cycles that are shorter than average - but I really need to vent. Im so frustrated by these opk's. Aaaaaaaaaa!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170227-231200.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ricschick

Opks are so annoying do you normally have any other signs of ov? Like I have sore cramps and I'm quite tender. X


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies!

Do my thermometer broke -- picked up a new one and it's given me slightly higher temperatures! I'm not due to ovulate till the weekend I'd say but worried FF will give me cross hairs sooner....

I'm certain it must just be a more sensitive thermometer...


----------



## Bloblo

ricschick said:


> Opks are so annoying do you normally have any other signs of ov? Like I have sore cramps and I'm quite tender. X

I sometimes get ovulation pain on one side for a few minutes up to 1hr. But its not very strong, more like a pinching feeling so I also miss it sometimes. I only feel it if i happen to be lying/sitting/standing still at that time.


----------



## Bloblo

baby D said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Do my thermometer broke -- picked up a new one and it's given me slightly higher temperatures! I'm not due to ovulate till the weekend I'd say but worried FF will give me cross hairs sooner....
> 
> I'm certain it must just be a more sensitive thermometer...

I agree - its probably just your thermometer. If ff eventually draws your crosshairs on the wrong date, you can always go back and adjust your temps that you made with the old thermo to be a bit higher. But your temps are still quite low so I would wait and see for now...


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo - I feel the opk anger ! I haven't had a positive opk and I don't know if it's because I have missed my surge or what but I'm getting annoyed that I haven't ovulated yet !

Baby D - annoying time for the thermometer to break ! The cross hairs might shift of you continue to put other signs in and then there is a clear temp shift at the weekend .

Just want us all to get into tww now ! This bit seems stressful ! X


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D how are you going with the new thermometer?

Fushia I agree. This time before ovulation has been frustrating. 

Bloblo. Hows things going?

Katy where are you are now?

28239 - Have you retested?

AFM - Starting to feel slightly normal again. I'm still very confused about ovulation though. If I get a high temp tomorrow fertlity friend thinks I o'd on CD10. DH has said no to bd tonight too. Really hate how much he dislikes bd with me. I barely put pressure on anymore. Yay slight depression kicking in!


----------



## rachybaby85

Morning ladies, how are we all?

I think I may now be in the tww but in all honesty haven't a clue. Does anybody know if your luteal phase stays the same regardless of if you've had children? I'm going with it being the same as before the babies.


----------



## fuschia

Oh :( why has he said no ? 

Does he not like the regimented way that sex is around ovulation ? Do you think some sexy tactics might make him change his mind ? 

We have overcome the performance anxiety this time round with lots of different lingerie so I'm grateful I had all that gathering dust in my drawer ! Usually I just go to bed wearing comfy pyjamas!

I had a wheat free week last week- then on Monday I ate pasta, then dh decided that was the perfect night to put me in my corset lingerie - man it was uncomfortable after feeling pretty bloated from the pasta !!! I just tolerated it though - at least I looked skinny :)


I'm hoping my temp rises tomorrow morning ( it's 7am now an temp was still low at 6) I have a few cramps - possibly I ovulated in bed but temp hasn't risen yet . But I hope o ovulate today if not or that means my Luteal phase is likely to be pretty short !


----------



## fuschia

Rachybaby - I'm sorry - I am not sure ! I would have thought it stays similar but I guess it could change . I had around a 22 day Luteal phase when ttc last time - not sure now as I have regular 28 day cycles but still not confirmed O on cd 17!


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy- im sorry that your dh is not in the mood for bd. Sometimes men just suck! Real life is so different from the stigma that they only think about sex. Hopefully he gets over it soon, don't blame yourself!!

Rachy- i have no experience in what happens after pregnancy, but from what I've seen on forums it looks like most people have completely different cycle after babies. Keep on monitoring.

Fuschia- i will try your lingerie technique tonight. Dh wants to bd every day but he never manages to finish on the 2nd day so hopefully all he needs in inspiration. 

Afm: for my attempt at SMEP to be successful i need to inspire dh tonight and tmw too...

Im super confused about when my ovulation is. Looking at temps it seems clear that it was yesterday. But opk shows it will be tmw? I had negatives up to last night. And positive this morning (pic attached, the thinner one was just a test from my old batch from which had only negatives last cycle). Do you think o is today/tmw or was it yesterday? Or is it possible to o for 2days?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170301-080018.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo - glad I could be of inspiration ! I believe men are quite visual ?! So I think lingerie helps - took me a while to get confident enough tbh ! But by now in our marriage - I just don't care and go for it ! Helps I've lost a bit along weight recently too for me.

It's a tricky one about your ovulation - my instict would tell me that the positive OPKs are to be trusted until you get the 3 day obvious temp shift . I don't think you can know for sure right now. It's especially storage becUse you oved on cd 12 last month too but why would you only get a positive opk today ? I'm stumped sorry !


AFM- blazing positive opk today . At least I know future cycles not to get so impatient ! I think ovulation is prob today for me judging by past cycles and 2 days of positive opk. Going to get another bd in- running out of variety of lingerie - going to have to start again! Xx


----------



## 28329

Gypsy99 said:


> 28239 - Have you retested?

I have!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170301_082614.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Katy78

Now even I see it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katy78

rachybaby85, I think LP should stay more or less the same. My LP used to be 12 days, now it's 11 days. But I don't think that's because of having children in between, it just gets shorter with age. My cycles can be a few days off but that's due to FP. I usually O around CD 16 but it can be a day sooner or a few days later. However, I've had 13 day LP twice recently, which is weird.

Good luck to those of you who are Oing.


AFM, 6 dpo and not feeling very optimistic. Very strong PMS this cycle... Sore bbs, crampy since ovulation. That can't mean anything good... We'll see next week I guess.


----------



## Katy78

28329, you are definitely pregnant. I hope this is your sticky bean! All my crossables are crossed for you!


----------



## rachybaby85

I see it too!!! woohoo congratulations!!


----------



## 28329

That cb is 10miu. I have got some superdrug 10miu pink dye and am holding my pee for a while. I hope this is it. If it isn't I will be crushed. It's my birthday today and it'll be a lovely gift.


----------



## rebeccalouise

28329, I see it! :) I hope this is the start of your :bfp: 

As for me, nothing to update really. I'm still having this strange brown coloured spotting, it has been going on for 7 days now. Sucks. :(


----------



## fuschia

Congrats 28329! So exciting and good luck! 

Rebecca that sucks :( doctor any help ? X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Don't even get me started on the doc. :( He was absolutely useless. I told him about my scan before I conceived Poppy, and how I was told I had cysts all over my ovaries.. He said there was absolutely nothing he could do! Claimed there was no drugs to help me ovulate, nothing. I knew he was talking absolute rubbish - he just couldn't be bothered! So I've booked to see a female doc next week, and I won't be leaving until I get on the right track to getting some help. I would like to be offered clomid, or at least have a referral to gyno. 

The doc I saw was that patronising, he actually told me to keep trying as that's all I can do, and then test if I notice any pregnancy symptoms.. WHAT ON EARTH DOES HE THINK I'VE BEEN DOING, MONTH AFTER MONTH, FOR THE PAST YEAR!? :dohh:

So yeah, hopefully the lady doctor I see will actually sympathise with me a little - and give me some hope. I don't want to leave my next appointment as upset as I was when I left the last one. :nope: x


----------



## fuschia

Oh dear ! What a nightmare !

I think you need to go in and actually say ' I would like you to prescribe me clomid ' or similar so that they take you seriously ?

Doctors can really vary can't they !

When I went in after 15 months ttc - they gave me blood tests on 1 and 7dpo ( I think ) to check all was well with my hormones - will that help you or do you really just need the clomid to help you ovulate ? I'm not very good with the fertility drugs as I haven't had them before but I hear amazing things about clomid !


----------



## rachybaby85

Happy Birthday 28329!!
rebeccalouise- I'm sorry the doc was an a**e and I hope that seeing a female one will send you in the right direction. Defo dont rest until you have a plan!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you. <3

I'll ask her, and see what she says. I'm sure I'm not ovulating though! X


----------



## ricschick

Rebecca sorry your doc was crap!! I hate it when they just brush you off clearly didn't no what he was talking about!!! Fx with a female doctor!! 

Gypsy sorry dh is not cooperating I hope he changes his mind!!! 

Fuschia I love how your so confident! I used to be confident but now I'd struggle to feel sexy! Even tho my hubby always tells me I am I have low self esteem. 

29329 Defoe a bfp!!! Yay! And what a lovely birthday present!! Happy birthday xxx

Afm not much to report I'm still ill which has now moved to my chest ! I'm just so over being ill it's been a good 3 weeks now! Was given antibiotics on Monday but I'm too scared to take them incase I am pregnant &#129328; currently 3dpo


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks everyone.

Congratulations 28329! Definite line.

Ricschick - it sucks being sick for so long and it's so frustrating when you're given things but worried whether you can actually take them to help!

Rebecca what a douChe of a doctor. Good luck with your next one.

Fushia I've got lingerie and a heap of corsets from practising burlesque but the problem is he wants costumes that cost way to much money. I might try the standard maid or nurse costume tonight as my temp has dropped and im getting pain and ovulation sickness although my cp and cm say no. Rather say we've tried everything. Knew this month would be shit!


----------



## fuschia

Sounds like you have a good supply there gypsy ! My hubby loves anything like a corset and he really likes French maid which is the only dress up I have . Feel a bit of a numpty in it though !

I really hope you are right about ovulation and that you also manage to get an extra bd in :) xx


----------



## Bloblo

The inspiration worked and dh did finish for the 2nd day in a row (probably first time he managed that since we started dating). To complete the smep plan it will have to continue for 2days more though... any ideas that work? He is super willing, no problem getting him to try anything at least. He told me he was drinking a liter of milk today (in his mind that is what helped him to finish).:haha:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Do you ladies reckon I should give temping a go, just to see if I am ovulating or not? Debating it! :shrug:


----------



## Gypsy99

Rebecca. it's up to you, but I do find it extremely helpful. Once you see a pattern it can help to see where you are at in your cycle really easily (apart from this month for me being sick). 

Bloblo great news for you. i have no idea how to help that though sorry!

Fushia lol it actually annoys me that he doesn't do anything for me in this respect. Wish he dressed up or took charge a bit more.


----------



## baby D

Oooh congratulation!! Def a BFP!

My temp dropped today so crosshairs removed but I'm glad as I really did not feel like I'd ovulated!


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo - wow that sounds like quite an achievement ! It's all in his head sounds like so if he thinks it's milk - let him drink all the milk ! lol. If lingerie worked this time - have you got something else you can use ? Something a bit different to ramp it up a little ? Last night was our 4th night in a row - pretty sure that has never happened before ! We cracked out the stockings ! I'm feeling pretty happy that finally I seem to have cracked this and it makes it much less of a chore ! I used to be a bit more stingy with it all but realise it's easier now to just crack on and gets him excited . I think he enjoys the fact that I'm making an effort all for him .

Rebecca- yes temping is a good idea . If nothing else it will give you something to take to the dr to prove what's going on with you - can't hurt . Is there a reason why you haven't done it already ? I find that once I am used to it - it's really easy to remember but at first I find it a bit annoying !

Gypsy - I tease dh about dressing up but tbh I don't think I'd like it - I would find it pretty cringe . I do however wish he would take charge more . I tell him over and over that I would like him to show he wants me more and initiate but it always ends up being me. I think it's confidence /laziness!!

AFM- well I'm a bit bummed to find my temp hasn't risen yet :( i know this means I may have still ovulated yesterday maybe afternoon / eve but I was expecting it to rise !! My cycle has been 27/28 days lately , if I Ov today that would make for a 10 day lp but I've always had an 11/12 day . Maybe this cycle will be longer - either way I wish I would just ovulate already !!!


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy, rebecca - i agree temping helps a lot to get a clear picture. It costs nothing and its only difficult for the first week until you are used to it.

Baby D- my temps also dropped today so I am thinking today is o day!

Fuschia- i dont have much more to make things interesting, but will just have to get creative;-)
Looking at your chart i think it's possible that o is also today. Or might be yesterday with a slow rise. In the past a later o date for me did lengthen my cycle, it shouldnt influence your lp.


----------



## rachybaby85

Morning ladies, so I think i may be ovulating late in my cycle this month, so annoying!

I had all my normal ovulating signs yesterday and hubby has been away but I stayed up till he got home late last night to jump him ha ha! 

Gypsy- I know what you mean about just wanting dh to just take charge, sometimes it would be nice! I feel sometimes like I'm putting him out by asking ha ha!

Bloblo- fingers crossed for ovulation today and the litre of milk! Whatever helps hey.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've never done it before because I've been a bit worried about it - it sounds more complicated than it is! :haha: After looking into it, I'm going to give it a shot.. Although, I did have this today! Is it +? I've never, ever had a + opk!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm not any good with opk but I would say that's looking pretty good?! I think the test line needs to be darker than the control line to estimate ovulation but not 100% sure. I'm sure the other ladies will know x


----------



## ricschick

Rebecca that is very close I think if you retest this afternoon it will be positive!

glad all the sexy lingerie is working well!!! you have lucky husbands! 

stock up on milk!!

afm im 4dpo and im feeling wet down there which is one of the first symptoms I get but im not gonna get my hopes up. we shall see!


----------



## fuschia

Well we certainly have a few ladies in here that have just ovulated or are on the verge of !

I really hope I ovulate today ! And if so - it will be interesting to see what my lp actually is as obv haven't charted since 2.5 years ago !

Rebecca - that's not positive BUT it's quite a good line . If I had that, I would know I am on the verge of a lh surge but it's not positive until the line is as strong or stronger than the test line . You can often see progression though so I would test this afternoon/next few days .

Negative opk for me this morning ( still strong line ) hopefully this is another indication that ovulation should happen today cx


----------



## rebeccalouise

More fool me, just started bleeding! Too good to be true. :( so defeated with it all now, feel like such an idiot everytime I get my hopes up.


----------



## 28329

Rebecca I'm sorry you are bleeding. Don't feel bad. It is only natural to get your hopes up. I hope your bfp isn't too far away.


----------



## fuschia

Argh Rebecca :( I really think temping will be a good idea for you as it will mean you are less in the dark about where you are .

Sucks when things don't go right :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh no sorry Rebecca xxx


----------



## rebeccalouise

It's on and off again, so annoying! :( I just want a full AF, or for this stupid spotting to go away! Xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Oh no Rebecca i'm sorry x


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry rebeccalouise!
Yeah, you need a new GYN. If you are really not ovulating, clomid will do the trick.


----------



## fuschia

Think I've ovulated . Temp this morning has risen a bit . don't think I have the will to bd again! 5 times in a row - a new record for this household !


----------



## Gypsy99

Rebecca I'm so sorry. And you are not an idiot at all you are listening to your body and it's being a dick. We all know what Dicks are like. 

Fushia glad you think you've ovulated! Hope the 5 days has helped!


----------



## Gypsy99

As for me I'm quite grumpy with my body at the moment. I'm definitely ovulating now. Solid line on ovulation test, but had one oh so close that was 6 days ago. It pisses me Off because it is hard enough for DH to want to Bd with me without having my saying tonight's the night 3-4 times in the week. 

I'm not saying anything tonight and trying my luck. We managed bd last night thankfully and did say yesterday we needed to tonight but he hasn't mentioned anything. Otherwise I'm going to harass him tomorrow morning. Pounce time!


----------



## Bloblo

Rebecca - sorry to hear your cycle is confusing/frustrating. I agree that it might be time to look for a new dr.

Fuschia- despie all the inspiration (and milk) dh didnt manage the 3rd day. Yours did 5 in a row!!! Wow! Thats of course the most successful technique in getting your bfp 

Gypsy - gl with the pouncing!

Afm: ff gave me crosshairs cd12. Im rhinking that cd14 looks more promising. But in the end it doesn't make that much of a difference- will try to bd one more time tonight and then its the waiting game. 
Ive been having super itchy nipples for 2 days now and stabbing abdominal cramps since af. Im mentioning this so that I don't convince myself later that its pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - does dh have a lower sex drive ? You have mentioned a few times it can be tricky to get him in the mood ? Or is it just around ov time ? Have you tried really massaging his ego like through the day etc? How are you feeling now by the way? 

Bloblo - sorry it didn't work out 3rd day but 2 days in a row is great considering that hasn't worked previously ! Good idea to go for 1 more time tonight - I see how you think that cd 14 May be more likely :)

The 5 day bding is really my limit - it took a lot of effort last night for both of us but particularly I just wanted to get into bed and snuggle up !! Confirms to me I had ovulated I think as really was not in the mood.

So my son has just found my preseed and opened it and squeezed all over his hands and the floor !! This is not great considering the price of the stuff lol


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck Bloblo 

Oh no fushia!!!! What a waste! His sex drive is really low. Worse a few months ago. I try do a lot to get him in the mood and make it all about him been very mentally draining at times. I could easily go for it 4-5 times a week, but he has mentioned he'd be fine with once a fortnight. It's tiring and makes me really worried and depressed at times. I've gotten to the point I let him control initiation most of the time and it's starting to get better. LaSt year he wouldn't touch me for weeks at a time.


----------



## fuschia

That sounds tough because it obviously have an effect on your self esteem- even though it's no reflection on you !

I don't know much about this sort of thing but I'm sure detain Dietry changes and supplements can help ? Have you looked into it ? I know my hubby libido increases when he's eating what he's told and not bingeing on junk food and chocolate !! X


----------



## pandn

Hey ladies, I 'm currently ttc #2, cycle #1. My son is 4 now so ttc has been so long ago so I've forgotten the symptoms. Also didn't help that ttc#1 we bd then 2 weeks later it was bfp.
I have a 31 day cycle and I'm currently on cd14, and every month without fail on cd12 I start getting wet. By day 14 I'm dripping and changing panty liners. The hubs and I decided to stop preventing on cd10 and onwards. On cd12 I did start getting a little wet, but now I'm dry like the desert. I don't no a lot about ovulation but I read up for 31 day cycle I should not have o'ved yet. Why do you think I'm so dry? I should have some wetness, I'm never this dry :/

Any input would be much appreciated :)


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi guys! I'm still kind of lurking around, not much to say - until today. Had a monitoring scan done, 2 follicles (but dr thinks only one may be dominant - but it only takes 1!!) Next scan is Sunday, they're increasing my medications so hopefully we can trigger Sunday or Monday and do the insemination!


----------



## fuschia

Pandn- hi ! I'm not expert but unless you track your own ovulation then you won't know when you ovulate . It could be that your Luteal phase is a little longer or that you did just ovulate a bit earlier this month?

Tristansmom- that's exciting and I really have such high hopes for you xxx

I have decide that I want to bd just one more time ... We've come this far so what's 1 more time ?! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

fuschia said:


> That sounds tough because it obviously have an effect on your self esteem- even though it's no reflection on you !
> 
> I don't know much about this sort of thing but I'm sure detain Dietry changes and supplements can help ? Have you looked into it ? I know my hubby libido increases when he's eating what he's told and not bingeing on junk food and chocolate !! X

We don't binge eat a huge amount. i've really been trying to make us healthier of late. less alcohol and he's jumped on the less coffee bandwagon along with taking supplements - zinc, magnesium, multi, b6 and maca powder. I think that's another part of what has helped him the last few months going from wanting it every couple of weeks to actually initiating a little more. Not enough though!! 

In saying that this morning i went to the toilet and came came back and it was all on! lol. I had to play around with my chart a little, as I had a weird sleep yesterday and took my temps twice. I had a definitely positive OPK at about 7pm, whereas the night before It was stark white. So I went with the lower temp (first temp I took at 5am was 36, second at 7.30 was 36.4 with only an hour or so sleep). Now I've stuffed around with future temps to see if it will give me a line, and it has yesterday. Which means we have bded either side! Yay covered. AS long as the temps behave


----------



## Gypsy99

Pandn - What Fushia said. Sometimes we ovulate earlier or later than we expect to and that might be why you are so dry. Also keeping up fluids etc should hopefully help. Greentea has worked wonders for me in the wetness department LOL


----------



## ricschick

Lots of dtd going on!!! Yay!!! 
Not much to report with me still a little wet down there and my fave seems more oily than normal! Hmmm


----------



## Gypsy99

Oily skin - bloody hormones!!

Just clicked if i get a bfp this cycle it will be on my mums wedding day. I want to drink if Im not pregnant. Hopefully by body isn't an ahole to me.


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - fingers crossed !!!

Gypsy- I hope you won't be drinking at your mums wedding ;)

Afm - having a little freak out !
Temp is back down !! Can anyone give me their opinion ... Could I be having An anovalatory cycle ? 

I've had other signs of ov , Ewcm, positive opk and lots of twinges yesterday and the day before but they have been in various areas . Sometimes to the right , sometimes to the left and sometimes more central in my uterus but I didn't have these prior to cd 18.

I have just put another temp for tomorrow morning in FF and despite today's drop , FF still puts cross hairs on cd 18 .

Can anyone help me ?!


----------



## fuschia

I have just taken my temp again ( 10 mins later ,
Not left bed )

and it was 0.3 higher . I often take a second temp to compare and that's for sure the highest it has been but I'm a bit confused and discouraged by the earlier low temp .


----------



## Bloblo

fuschia said:


> I have just taken my temp again ( 10 mins later ,
> Not left bed )
> 
> and it was 0.3 higher . I often take a second temp to compare and that's for sure the highest it has been but I'm a bit confused and discouraged by the earlier low temp .

Could the lower temp be due to mouth breathing?
I think cd18 was the day for you regardlessly.


----------



## fuschia

You know bloblo - my mouth was so so dry on waking !! So I may well have been doing some mega attractive open mouthed breathing while sleeping ! 

Maybe I do that all the time and should consider vaginal temping - just seems a whole other level of faffing though !


I hadn't thought about that affecting it though - so thanks for highlighting that ! Xx


----------



## pandn

:flower:Thanks for the advice Fushia and Gypsie99 :). If I did ov earlier i think I should still be good, but to be on the safe side I'm going to bd next few days lol, just to be safe haha.
After seeing all you ladies are temping and using opks I researched it up, it seems like hard work especially to temp every morning ~.~. But knowing when you ov is amazing! Maybe in a few months if I don't get bfp I'll give it a try too. Give hubs :spermy: a better chance. Lol


----------



## Gypsy99

It's not really hard work . Very easy the temping takes 39 seconds and the opks I just do in the arvo. The hardworking can be the confusion, but mostly you see a pattern pretty fast. 

Fushia I hope I won't be either. Testing in 13 days. Ahhhhh! I wasn't and am not very optimistic this cycle though so much chap happened off for my 21 day blood test on Thursday too ( well actually 22 as day 21 is hubby and I's first anniversary!). Very very tough year. I think we can get through worse though.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I hope you're all okay? 

Just thought I'd update that my spotting stopped, finally! :happydance: I'm now on insitol, vitex and fertility vitamins. :) Feeling positive. 

Took an opk earlier, as obviously I don't know where on earth I am in my cycle! Did a pregnancy test too.. I shall attach the images shortly, but the opk is a blazing +! :D So looks like OH will be getting lucky tonight. :haha: X


----------



## rebeccalouise

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170304_123526482.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20170304_123724494.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_20170304-125557.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fuschia

Well that's great news !

Glad to see you are in higher spirits now :) happy bding ! Xxx


----------



## baby D

So I've no clue where I am this cycle -- I had to get a new thermometer which seemed to mess up my temp pattern a bit -- fertility friend has given me and then taken away crosshairs 3 times so far! I don't think I've ovulated though. Feeling crampy today so maybe it's coming? 

What do you guys think by looking at my chart?


----------



## Gypsy99

baby D said:


> So I've no clue where I am this cycle -- I had to get a new thermometer which seemed to mess up my temp pattern a bit -- fertility friend has given me and then taken away crosshairs 3 times so far! I don't think I've ovulated though. Feeling crampy today so maybe it's coming?
> 
> What do you guys think by looking at my chart?

I don't know if you have. Your Temps aren't as high as your Jan cycle. And it's slightly earlier when looking at that too. See what your temp brings tomorrow.


----------



## Gypsy99

And that's awesome Rebecca! ! Hope you got lucky!!

AFM I hate that I was so sick this month. My cycle might not get crosshairs. I know I ovulated around that big temp drop though. I should be 2 dpo today . The tww begins......


----------



## Bloblo

Rebecca - yay for positive opk!

Baby d- im not sure... but think o did not happen yet.

Gypsy - ff has my crosshairs at 4 days ago. But I think i am 2dpo like you. If ff doesn't change my crosshairs then i think i will overwrite it. Cd14 just makes more sense considering when the opk went positive.

Fuschia- i checked out your chart ans it looks like a possibility that you are also 2dpo? What do you think?


----------



## fuschia

2dpo for me too I think gypsy :) 

I have my fingers crossed ! 

Xx


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy, fuschia- may be good luck for us to have o'd on the same day.
Where are you planning on starting to test?
I am hoping that I'm strong enough to wait until next Saturday...


----------



## fuschia

Sorry bloblo - I didn't see your post !

That's fun that we all think we ov on the same day this cycle .

After you said about mouth breathing this morning I thought it made big sense as my mouth was so dry and it makes sense that cd 18 was the day for me :)

I have just one preg test in the house . I really get down seeing bfns ... So I'm not sure ... I think next Saturday night be a good day for me too !

Do you have pg tests in stock ? Don't know if I should buy some cheapies !


----------



## Bloblo

fuschia said:


> Sorry bloblo - I didn't see your post !
> 
> That's fun that we all think we ov on the same day this cycle .
> 
> After you said about mouth breathing this morning I thought it made big sense as my mouth was so dry and it makes sense that cd 18 was the day for me :)
> 
> I have just one preg test in the house . I really get down seeing bfns ... So I'm not sure ... I think next Saturday night be a good day for me too !
> 
> Do you have pg tests in stock ? Don't know if I should buy some cheapies !

 I have about 10cheapies and 7 "better;" ones. So i will have a big problem to keep myself from testing.
I feel that this might be first time ever that we timed bd right. So my hopes are unhealthily high...:blush:


----------



## fuschia

Eeek - I feel the same what with our 5 nights in a row ( still a bit in shock we managed this !) ending in ovulation day . Keep reminding myself that it's only 25%chance anyway even with well timed bd .

I'd love to fall pregnant quickly - but I really want to for sure within 9 months ish for timing purposes and age difference with my kiddies but obv what will be will be !


----------



## rebeccalouise

Good luck Fuschia! :D


----------



## Gypsy99

I hope so bloblo. I'll still be trying next month but I'm not 100% keen on Christmas baby. 

Fushia I'm the same I get more depressed than when AF shows up if I see a bfp. 

I'm so bloated and have gained a kg in the last week!!!! Can't remember the last time I did no 2 though TMI sorry. I hate this wait. Already blah about everything.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm testing the 17th or 18th


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - is that all usual for you ?

Do you ladies believe that you can experience pg symptoms before implantation?

I read about a study someone linked to on here about a finding that the ovaries release a hormone after an egg is fertilised which may cause different symptoms straight away !

I am feeling pretty bloated too and windy ! I also have continued to have twinges all over the place including centrally in the uterus.

If I conceived next month ( asumming my period arrives on 13th - but it may be a little delayed depending on what my lp is ) my due date would be 18th December !


----------



## Gypsy99

It is unfortunately. I always spot during and around ovulation. Really annoying, but apparently harmless and meant to be great to pinpoint fertility. 

And I'd be December 24th due date o_0


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies
Rebecca- hope you had a successful night!
Gypsy- sorry to hear you feel pants. Do you think the antibiotics might be making you bloated?
Fuschia- we're both due AF on the same day (well if mine goes by the previous cycle!) 

Afm- if we don't fall this month I think we'll skip next month as my dd is born 12/12 so don't really want to be out for her birthday, as I'll be having a section.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - you know what - I know that when we think about having a heist as baby now , we think it's not ideal . But if we got our bfp it would become completely irrelevant ! ( wel in my opinion anyway ) 

My friends little boy is a Christmas Eve baby and he loves his birthday just like anyone - she often does a party the week before .

Rachy- I am also going to be having a c-section. We have 3 family birthdays in Jan/feb- so if we have a 3rd then it will make for a crazy month !!! But I will just be accepting however it goes . Of i have a feb due date - it is likely to be on my birthday lol xx


----------



## fuschia

Christmas baby - not a heist baby !


----------



## Gypsy99

Lol I read that a few times!! My son is early Jan so I do the birthday party a couple weeks later too. He's lucky really because sometimes he gets 3 celebrations! ! 

I'm not on antibiotics. It's all hormones!


----------



## fuschia

You know - I'm not able to edit my posts at the moment ! Anyone else have that problem ?
I can edit but then it tells me I haven't done enough characters so it doesn't get published .anoying because I am the queen of typos when typing on my phone !!

That's cool - I have another friend who had a baby early Jan and she was a bit bummed about it at first but in reality - it's fine ! Her husbands birthday is actually Xmas day - now he gets the worst deal for sure lol!!

Your birthday becomes a bit of a non event when you are a parent I find !


----------



## pandn

Fuschia- I personally believe that you can have symptoms before implantation. I felt I did the first time anyways. Maybe it's in our heads because we want it so bad. Phantom symptoms :haha:. 

:brat: Each day is going so slow. I just want it to be the 21st already....


----------



## rebeccalouise

OPK had a strong line, but was just negative this morning.. so I'm really hoping we caught that egg! Still getting a lot of fertile cm. :) So happy that it's looking like I ovulated! Will BD tonight, to make sure! :haha: x


----------



## Bloblo

Yay! Ff changed the o date. Now all symptoms line up and we bd both days before o. Plus the day after o.
That should give us a good chance. Now just the waiting...
I know that there is supposedly no symptoms before implantation but i have heard so many ladies saying that they knew before...


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all, please may I join in? I am 36 and we are kinda ttc #3! I've came off my pill just over a week ago, had a small bleed 1st/2nd/3rd so now it's just a wait & see what my body is doing. 

I say Kinda ttc as I'm terrified!! Lol I'm back and forward with it about 50 times a day. Generally if I have doubts I don't do something but this is so much different. I have 2 boys, 5 & 2 years old and they are hard work! I don't feel I have the support from my parents this time around and that doesn't help. Plus I worry about all the usual practical stuff.

I would love a bigger family when I'm older....it's just the coping with everything at the moment lol. Anyway I feel that I would regret not trying so here we are. Freaking out slightly about doing it all over again BUT rather excited too. Just wish I hadn't gotten rid of all the baby stuff :dohh:


----------



## rachybaby85

Fushia i'm a Feb baby too!! x


----------



## fuschia

Well it looks like it's working out pretty wel right now for this thread with lots of ovulation going on !!

We can move into the tww together ? Anyone else been googling early early oh symptoms or is it just me lol

Babybrain welcome! I have similar ages kids - 5 and 19 months . I know how you are feeling about going back and forth . I am 100% now but not so long ago I was really in two minds . For me, the fact that I was even considering told me I do want another really and like you said - I just know I will regret not tryin again - so I'm now on my first proper cycle trying - just entered tww, as quite a few ladies in this thread have !

Rachy- I am feb 13th, you ? Xx my daughter was born 6th feb- there is exactly 1 week between us and I spent my 24th birthday in hospital with her with a uterine infection 5 years ago !


----------



## rachybaby85

Fushia- I'm 14th Feb :)


----------



## fuschia

Ah we are very nearly birthday buddies !!
You are a valentines baby :) 
Are you planning to test before late AF ? X I'm in two minds ... I have one pregnancy test in the house and I don't know if I should buy a load of cheapies , I certainly can't afford to buy lots of expensive brands to see bfn


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm planning on holding out till 13th as I actually dont know when I ovulated. However I've got a few tests in the house (10!!) so might crack before then!! eeekkk. You?


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby brain welcome and good luck! 

Looks like there's a few of us on 3dpo then! I just got crosshairs this morning. 

Fushia I usually do that if something new comes up I'm not used to lol. Google is evil though because all these symptoms could mean either thing I tend to go for the positive results rather than the negative, which puts my hopes up too much! I have read it is possible to feel conception though.

Only 13 more days until testing time lol. Please go quickly TWW pleaseeee


----------



## fuschia

Well I am thinking maybe I should buy some cheapies ... And if I do I might test from Friday . But if I don't , I plan to wait it out until Tuesday 14 which is the day I would be 1 day late if I still had 28 day cycle .


----------



## ricschick

Wow quite a few of us are in the tww I'm 7 dpo I might take a cheeky cheapie tomorrow just for the fun of it!!! 

Welcome babybrain! I think it's normal to have doubts xx


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've just ordered some more cheapies, they'll arrive Wednesday! X


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - go with testing -I know it's early but you never know !!


----------



## Goldengg

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi all, please may I join in? I am 36 and we are kinda ttc #3! I've came off my pill just over a week ago, had a small bleed 1st/2nd/3rd so now it's just a wait & see what my body is doing.
> 
> I say Kinda ttc as I'm terrified!! Lol I'm back and forward with it about 50 times a day. Generally if I have doubts I don't do something but this is so much different. I have 2 boys, 5 & 2 years old and they are hard work! I don't feel I have the support from my parents this time around and that doesn't help. Plus I worry about all the usual practical stuff.
> 
> I would love a bigger family when I'm older....it's just the coping with everything at the moment lol. Anyway I feel that I would regret not trying so here we are. Freaking out slightly about doing it all over again BUT rather excited too. Just wish I hadn't gotten rid of all the baby stuff :dohh:

Hi Babybrain...im going to join in too. I read your post and it was like i had written it lol. I have a 5yr old and 3yr ol boys and i change my mind several times a day lol i feel bi-polar!:wacko: life is so busy and a real juggling act but i just think we will only have this choice available to us for a small amount of time and i will regret it if i dont try. 
I have pcos which makes it a little more challenging but i will give it a red hot go:happydance:


----------



## Gypsy99

Major headache and thrush thank you body for being an aSshole very close to migraine and I'm trying to read. 

Goldenegg welcome!

Lol ricschick they way with Internet cheapies. You end up not caring about testing as much.


----------



## fuschia

I'm trying to put off buying cheapies as long as poss as I'm pretty sure as soon as they arrive I'll be using one ! X


----------



## Katy78

:wave: and good luck to both new girls. You're not the only ones scared to have another baby. My mind's all set, I really want one more but I'm terrified all the same. A lot of changes will be necessary. My OH keeps having second thoughts, he actually got freaked out when I told him about my last pregnancy (I lost it week later) but we're back on the same page now.

Quite a few of you have joined me in the TWW :happydance:. I hope it passes quickly for you and that you get a BFP at the end of it, of course.

I'm due AF today, maybe tomorrow. Nothing so far but there's still time. No special symptoms so I really can't say. I've had the usual pre-AF cramps but on and off so anything is possible. If all goes according to plan, I Will test on Thursday.


----------



## Gypsy99

i keep saying 13 days until testing but it's really only 11 days. 

Katy well done on holding off on testing!! Good luck !


----------



## fuschia

Katy - go you on the testing restraint !

I'd like to be like you :) 

Fingers crossed for you there's no sign of AF xx


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome to the new ladies!

Katy - keeping fx'd for you!

For those of us at 4dpo today: if this is our month then the cells are already dividing and travelling down the tube. Tomorrow there should be a nice blastocyst just hanging out in the uterus looking for a place to imbed.


----------



## rebeccalouise

3 days of +opk for me now, so confused! Did a preg test, I saw a second faint line.. but it disappeared after the time limit! :dohh: 

How's everyone? Anyone else testing yet? X


----------



## ricschick

Good luck Katy!! 





So I no it's early but why not I like to see if there prone to evaps so here's 8dpo smu :dohh::thumbup:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I've just received some cheapie preg tests....20 of them!:wacko: used them when ttc #2 so thought I should stock up as I'm a bit poas crazy! Waiting on some opks too, tried them once before but the line never got darker, so I figured I'd missed ovulation and was surprised to find myself pregnant! Thought I'd try and figure out what's going on since I've only recently came off pill. Might be casual about it this month........oh who am I kidding! :happydance:

I'm glad it's just not me that was having doubts, it's really helped coming on here and reading your posts. Such a lovely, welcoming bunch, thank you. :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby brain whoa 20 tests!! I'm waiting for my 5 to arrive still. Might end up being like last month though where my luteal phase went down to 11 days and didn't use any anyway.

I've thrown all my baby stuff away too :-/.

I can't see anything ricschick but very early still.

Lol bloblo keep giving information about the science!! Saves Googling.

DH tried to get lucky and had to say no because of this thrush. I don't tell him though because he's so grossed out and won't touch me for ages. I've got cream which will hopefully sort it. 

How's everyone feeling? I'm just bloated As f#$k


----------



## fuschia

Thrush sucks ! I kept getting it a while ago - at least you have ovulated so no problems in that respect !

I'm feeling pretty good today . I'm am having weird feelings in lower abdomen - pulling and pain when I get up too quick - just like round ligament pain! I don't know what this is about but I'm not naive enough to put it down to anything but coincidence at this stage .

Very tender boobies !

Still haven't ordered any pregnancy tests but I just have my 1 . X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Well it was only a few pence more to buy 20 than 10 so I just went for it lol. I never used them all last time, just chucked out about 8 that went out of date 2.5years ago&#128514;

Wondering what symptoms you guys have had coming off the pill etc? I was on desogestrel and I've had a really crampy tummy and pulling pains. Terrible headaches last week. All a bit unusual really. But I'm probably extra sensitive as I'm thinking about it all!


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: we are ttc our 4th baby after 3 miscarriages in a row! Fingers crossed it's so nerve wracking xx


----------



## Katy78

Welcome to our group wantingagirl!

I have 7 or 8 ICs and a digi CB with week indicator at home, waiting to be used. When I get my BFP, I will be testing every second day to see line progression. I caught my chemical early last time I was pregnant. Lines just weren't progressing.

AF is a day late so I'm mildly hopeful. My LP is usually 11 days but I've had a 13 day LP twice in the last 6 months so that might be why it's late. I'll test on Thursday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## ricschick

Here's 9dpo anything?


----------



## fuschia

Can't make anything out there ricschick ! Is there anything IRL?


----------



## Bloblo

Ricschick- cant see anything either, but pic is very low quality on my phone. 

Afm- 5dpo... if fertilised, the future baby will be an early blastocyst today - meaning that there will be a group of cells that will become a baby and a cavity visible that will become the sac.


----------



## fuschia

Lovely bloblo ! Hopefully our little blastocysts are just making their way to burrow in to our nurturing womb lining ! You are very welcome little blastocysts ! 

Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Love it bloblo! ! 5dpo for me this morning too. Temp so erratic. So bloated!! Will be getting 21 day blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Goldengg

Rickschic - sorry i dont see it either but its difficult to see on my phone.
Everyone is creeping towards testing so exciting fx af stays far far away x

Afm- i dont think i ovulated (i have pcos) :nope: which is disappointing as i am hoping that just for once my body would do as its told! My ds5 was an ivf baby and my ds3 was a natural mishap lol so i was hoping that i would be so lucky again. Oh well its only early days so i just need to focus a bit more next month on being as healthy as possible.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm sorry Goldenegg. PCOS must be so hard to deal with :-(.


----------



## Gypsy99

i'm starting to get nervous now. i wasn't optimistic about this cycle at all, but i know there's always a chance. I'm just so sick of getting my hopes up for nothing. Time's going pretty quickly though thankfully.


----------



## Bloblo

6dpo - blastocyst might be implanting in the uterine wall today. This can take anything from a few hours to a few days.


----------



## fuschia

Golden egg - that must be disheartening - but good for you being positive about this . You can only move forward giving yourself the best chance ! Do you take any medication or supplements to help ?

Gypsy - that's the spirit! You should be optimistic - negative thinking won't help you so may as well spend this time positively and if it's not our month we will deal with it and move forward :) :)

Bloblo - fingers crossed we all have this occurring in next day/few days !


----------



## ricschick

I love the info fuschia!! Keep it coming!! 
Gpysy what's the blood test for Hun? 

Golden sorry Hun that must be so frustrating hopefully it will happen maybe later this cycle? Fx

I'm 10 dpo il post a test pic. But I don't normally get an early bfp my body is quite slow! X


----------



## ricschick

10dpo


----------



## fuschia

Something is catching my eye on the invert bottom test but not definitive enough for me to say bfp x


----------



## Gypsy99

If I squint the blue test looks like something.

It's just a routine check to see if I'm ovulating test


----------



## fuschia

Did an opk today - just because .

No idea why because it wouldn't tel me anything lol. I just have 2 opks left so I know I will need to buy more anyway and thought I fancy dipping a stick in my pee today ! Could I be mad perhaps !

Very faint line on the test - if I did one in 3 days or so and its darker line ... Could that be a good sign? Been reading about opks picking up hcg xx


----------



## ricschick

ive heard of a lot of women getting positive opks then getting a bfp so its a good experiment to do!

I cant see much in real life but we will see


----------



## Katy78

Test was negative in the morning and AF showed up in the afternoon. So sad, I was really hopeful...


----------



## Bloblo

Lady at work announced pregnancy today... first i felt jealous- Im on cycle 8 ttc#1 and she "falls" pregnant out of the blue!!
Anyway - later i went to her and it turns out she has been secretly trying for a yr and even had an early miscarriage. I will never judge again or feel jealous in that way. We simply do not know what other people are going through... 
When I announce my pregnancy people will also think it was accidental- i have not told anyone that im ttc!! (Exceptfor you ladies)
I ate some humble pie today...


----------



## Bloblo

Katy78 said:


> Test was negative in the morning and AF showed up in the afternoon. So sad, I was really hopeful...

Sorry to hear katy :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: Katy. X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Ricschick, I see something on the bottom invert too! X


----------



## fuschia

Katy - I'm sorry :(

Bloblo- I know what you mean totally !! I have been feeling the same today actually - I was just a bit bitter about anyone I saw pregnant ! And I haven't even been trying till now !! However you don't know their story and I learnt this when I was tcc#2 . With that pregnancy I was so much more cautious with how I announced and what I said/ moaned about because I then realised how much it hurt to people who you have no idea are going through a hard time . But that said ... I think it's still natural and normal to have those jealous feelings ... Obv you wouldn't be horrible about it ! All our times will come . Xxx

Rebecca - lovey picture ! X


----------



## Four2Five

Awe bloblo sometimes we need that reminder. We haven't told anyone we are TTC either. My 12 year old dd was playing on my phone the other day and saw my OPK pics and ran to me asking if I was pregnant she was soooo excited, it broke my heart to tell her those are ovulation tests and they only show when I can get pregnant, she was so bummed, she doesn't know we are trying but she really wants another sibling!


----------



## fuschia

Fourtofive - awww that really tugs at my heart string ! It will be so exciting when you do eventually get to tell her you are expecting :) xxx

My 5 year old wants us to have 10 babies lol - don't think I'll get away with 10 c-sections ! But I know she will be so excited - 1st time round she understood sort of but this time she will be able to get a bit more involved and understand more :)


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry Katy :-(.

Unfortunately I'm still going to be that person that gets jealous or hurt when someone announces. I understand when others are the same. It hurt last one I heard because AF had just shown up and I was quite optimistic. Then BAM pregnancy announcement! Not saying I'm mean to them it just hurts that it's not me 

Fushia I've heard that with opks too. What dpo are you?

Four2five oh that's a bit cute with your 12yr old. Fingers crossed this cycle.

6 dpo today temp has gone down a bit and I'm cramping and still bloated. Boobs not tender this cycle. Still at least 7 days until testing


----------



## fuschia

I'm only 6dpo ( or I think I could possibly be 7dpo) I just had the urge this morning so did opk!

I think I'm going to try my most hardest not to test unless AF is late you know . I looked back at a thread when I was ttc my son and the months I was testing lots , I spent an awful lot of time and heartache on bfns! The cycles when I left it ... I was still sad when AF came belt at least my heart ache was confined to just that short period .... Not the whole week preceding it . It never takes me too long to get re motivated for the next cycle after a short sulk x


----------



## baby D

So ovulation finally confirmed &#127881;&#127881; the wait begins....


----------



## ricschick

Yay babyD fx for you!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Ricschick - I think I see a shadow on your test that *might* become sth - are you planning on testing every day? 

Gypsy - kudos to you planning to hold out on testing until 14dpo! :thumbup:

Baby D - good you o'd -> hope you caught that egg!

Rebecca - if I remember correctly you are about 4dpo now? how is your 2ww going?

Four2five - your dd seems great! where are you now in your cycle?

Fuschia - Your calmness and positivity over this cycle is inspiring :hugs:

Afm: I have tried the not testing and it seems to not calm me, but instead it drove me crazy. So I have started testing yesterday on IC's. Bfn of course, but it calmed me a lot (I know its weird, my brain must be broken).

Daily dose of science: at 7dpo our blastocysts are surely digging into their snug little homes in the uterine wall, making sure that their position is good to stick around for the next 8 months or so. They might even start to secrete hcg today! (but it might take 3 to 7 days (or even 12) before the concentrations are high enough to see in urine.)


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo - whatever works for you !! Your brain is not broken .... I'd be more concerned if you felt the need to take pg tests every day even before ov ;) x


----------



## ricschick

Bloblo I agree it calms me to and yes I'm going to test everyday! 
11 dpo today boobs hurts and I'm wet (tmi) and bloated. Il upload test!!!!!


----------



## ricschick




----------



## Katy78

ricschick, I'm sorry, I don't see anything.

I'm feeling better today, so here we go again. Maybe this will be my month.

My (almost) 4-yo told me he wanted not one but two babies. He doesn't know we're TTC, of course. Maybe someone in kindergarten is having a brother/sister and it gave him ideas. And I know he would like to have a girl in the family so he could play with Lego Friends. I don't want two babies, we can hardly afford one more hehe...


----------



## ricschick

its definitely there but its tricky to see on here x


----------



## Bloblo

Ricschick- if i put your pic next to my (very bfn) test then i see the line on yours! 

Katy - im a bit scared of giving birth (and the damage to my "parts") - i would prefer 2 at the same time so i only need to heal once. But that might be because I don't have one yet


----------



## rebeccalouise

I see something! I hope this is the start of your BFP! :)

I'm thinking I ovulated around the 4th, as that was when I had my extremely positive OPK. 
BD 2nd, 4th & 6th.. so hopefully we caught it!
No fertile CM today, just got the pinching pains that I had yesterday - but not as bad.


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - honk I see something ? Only on the green test but I am not the best at looking !

Rebecca sounds great ! Let the tww commence !

I would love twins so much !!! But I would be nervous about having problems with pregnancy etc and wary birth. Not going to get twins though... Don't have them in either family and it's very low probability !

Although I was wondering the other day - 1 way of getting twins is obv to release 2 eggs ... I wonder if this ever had happened to me ?!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'd love twins too, but like you I'd also be scared of all of the complications that can come with having twins!

Dan has two sets of twins on his side, but I don't know if that'd increase our chances or not..


----------



## ricschick

Thanks I'm going to test with a frer tomorrow!! 

I love twins but 1 at a time is enough for me!!! 

I really hope we all get our bfp together this month!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Twins sounds cool, but reality. Trying to calm one baby while the other is sleeping, they may not sleep at the same time so you would be up non stop. You'd have to buy two of everything! ! -bassinet cots, bottles, formula etc etc. It would destroy your stomach not to mention your vagina. Lol I always said I wanted twins too, but now no thank you! 

Ricschick I can't see your line this morning. But there was something there yesterday.

Rebecca hope you catch the egg! 

7dpo!! All I feel is bloating and slight boob twinges. Temp is still quite low.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, sorry i've been mia. Had builders at home and trying to sort it out with @ kids and a hubby away is exhausting!!

Ricschick - I see something on the green one! 

I think i'm 10dpo today, might try a test in the morning. Feeling lots of pinching feeling but i'm sure i'm imagining it.

How's everybody else?


----------



## Gypsy99

Well done on holding out RachyBaby Good luck testing tomorrow.

I'm doing OK. Feeling a little off this afternoon. Been getting nasty headaches for a couple of weeks on a daily basis, been increasingly bloated and I feel really warm in my ovaries right now. Feels quite strange, but I've had it before.


----------



## fuschia

Looking forward to hearing about your test rachybaby .

Gypsy - I'm feeling my a lot of what you describe ! Ive also gone a bit moody and irrational yesterday - pms perhaps ?! I wondered if was coming down wth something !

Really feeing the urge to test today ! No use - have only 1 test in this house and it's too early !


----------



## rachybaby85

Bfn with a clearblue + this morning. I don't know why I do it to myself but I just can't hold out!

Bleugh!


----------



## ricschick

Dorry rachy it's probably still too early couldn't see anything on mine either at that stage! X


----------



## ricschick

But look what I got this morning 12dpo :happydance:


----------



## rachybaby85

Woohoo!!!! I defo see a line! X


----------



## fuschia

Hooray ricschick ! You must be this threads first BFP ?! XXXX


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations! Defo see a wee line!! Xxx

I'm cd10, opk yesterday showed line getting darker but not ovulate yet. OH been in a right mood so hardly talking. I've had pains in my lower abdomen for over a week (no other symptoms)wondering if it's a uti rather than coming off pill etc. Anyway I'm having major doubts at the moment.

Good luck to anyone else testing at the mo xxxx


----------



## ricschick

I think so thanks guys!!! 1st if many I hope!!


----------



## pandn

Hey ladies long time no chat :wave: 
Congratulations ricschick! Can't wait to see the tests getting darker :)


As for me I've been feeling very bleh.. I've been having lots of headaches and bloat as well. I've been losing weight for some odd reason, but my stomach is so bloated. Also when I sneeze, my lower abdomen gets a sharp pain.
I hope our symptoms mean we are all getting our bfp soon!


----------



## fuschia

Did my one and only test !
Bfn - although I'm not sure if I can see a shadow line ? I think the control line is a bit more central so I think the test line would be too xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## fuschia

This is the original.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ricschick

thank you pandn!! fx for your bfp!!

fuschia I can see something!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## fuschia

I am either 8 or 9dpo ricschick... I took these tests last month I didn't see anything but I deleted the pictures so I can't compare .

Not sure what I think. When I go to the window for light I feel I can see a line - but just looking naturally ( like a normal person lol) I don't feel I can see anything ! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - can you make a thing out on the original photo or just the invert ? I think it's easier to see on invert.


----------



## ricschick

I can see it on both!!


----------



## fuschia

Well after this I need to get some more tests in don't I to work out if it's an Evap or not ! Those pics are less than 10mins , it says to read up to 15 mins but it's no blazing BFP is it but of course it's so early !

Now... There's def a light lun on test - about 2 hours later x


----------



## ricschick

very promising as that's how mine started out!!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats ricschick!


----------



## ricschick

And last but not least the beautiful frer.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh yeah!!! That one is clear! Congrats xxxx


----------



## arabon02

Hey ladies hoping to join. CD1 for me today. DH and I are both 32 and have two boys 4 and 2. I will be taking clomid on CD 3 and praying this works. We had a miscarriage in December of 2015 and my body has been all over the place. We had to use clomid to get pregnant with my first and were blessed with our second and our 3rd pregnancy without even trying. I finally convinced my husband to try clomid since my body is not doing what it needs to. He said we have one round and thats it so I am really praying this round works for us. Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck arabon!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome and good luck arabon x


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck! Welcome.

Fushia I can see a shadow there too. 

Ricschick wow!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Pretty sure I'm out already. I've got no tolerance to DH's constant whining. I'm bloated badly and already starting to cramp. Wish AF didn't mess with my body a week early. I get about 5 days a month with no twinges. Stupid body. So she'll be here between 4-6 days I'd say.

Damn DH is pissing me off today! He's being so rude at the moment. I usually can tolerate it and not worry, but far out. He's just gone out with the kids for a bit with his brother. I am going to study in peace and quiet and try and meditate this wanting to slap him in the face away.


----------



## pandn

Omg ricschick this ones so clear now :) I'm so happy for you!

Good luck arabon xx

Gypsy99 :hugs: there's still hope until the ugly witch comes.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome arabon02. I have two boys too, 2 and 4 and I'm just a couple of days ahead of you in my cycle. I started taking clomid again too yesterday. It's worked for me 3 times out of 4. Not last month unfortunately.
I hope this is your month!


----------



## pinkmonki

Hi ladies, may I join? 

I'm on cd6 ttc #4 We have three children and four angels, the last one being nearly a year ago. We had decided not to try anymore since the losses were hitting us so hard, and there appears to be no medical reason as to why, but here we are again. Hopeful.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome pinkmonki, so sorry for your losses, hope you get your bfp very soon xx

Well I feel a bit more positive about everything this morning. I'm on CD11 and got a strong result on an opk. First time using them properly as I wasn't sure if I was even ovulating yet.watched the line get darker over last 3 days and today it's teeny bit darker than control! Dtd last night too so we will see! 

I still wonder if I'm crazy doing this! But if you other ladies can cope with 4/5 and I've read someone trying for #10! I'm sure I can do 3!! &#128514;

Jxx


----------



## fuschia

Baby brain - that's awesome and sounds promising for a nice early ov for you :)

There are a few ladies on here with very big families aren't there ! I think I'd love a big family tbh . I had a convo with hubby about considering 4 as we had always said 3 was max but realistically I think 3 is a max for us . Also need to consider that I don't think 4 c- sections is ideal for me really but I haven't looked into it . My mum was told ( 29 year ago) that they wouldn't recommend more than 2 c-sections. When ds was born I asked if there was any guidance and they said they aren't allowed to recommend to me how many is suitable but all births going forward would be c-section ( following 2 failed natural birth attempts )

Gypsy hope you are feeling a little better today x


----------



## Bloblo

Hi all, how is everyone doing?
Welcome to the new ladies!

Im 9dpo today. Symptoms include burping, very stiff feeling stomach muscles, lower back ache, random cramps in my lower abdomen, some heartburn. I've been testing on ic's but only white staring back at me. I will take a proper test with 4hr hold in the evening. I am meeting some friends for dinner and will have some wine if test is bfn. If its bfp i will need a really good strategy for hiding it since im notorious for having some wine 

Also having vivid dreams that wake me at night, so alot of strange happenings at the moment...


----------



## ricschick

BabyBrain80 said:


> Welcome pinkmonki, so sorry for your losses, hope you get your bfp very soon xx
> 
> Well I feel a bit more positive about everything this morning. I'm on CD11 and got a strong result on an opk. First time using them properly as I wasn't sure if I was even ovulating yet.watched the line get darker over last 3 days and today it's teeny bit darker than control! Dtd last night too so we will see!
> 
> I still wonder if I'm crazy doing this! But if you other ladies can cope with 4/5 and I've read someone trying for #10! I'm sure I can do 3!! &#128514;
> 
> Jxx

Honestly it's harder going from 1 to 2 then 2 to 3! They slot right in. X


----------



## ricschick

Good luck bloblo sounds promising xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Bloblo good luck. Only a few more days until testing.

Fushia thanks and I'm not lol. Temp drop again which means almost the same pattern as last month. So unless she pops back up tomorrow I'm definitely out and waiting. Kinda knew it wouldn't happen. At least I can drink at mums wedding. DH has an appointment in a week and a half for his testing and I need to on cd3. 

I don't think I could do 4 children. 3 was a push and I think DH will start turning off it if it takes much longer. 

Welcome new ladies!

Baby brain get busy!!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi all and welcome to the new ladies.

I'm not sure how many dpo I am (think it's 11-12?) but took a FRER this morning and stark white so think i'm out this month. I know it's only our first month and we werent planning on ttc until just the beginning of my cycle but i'm defo disappointed :(


----------



## fuschia

Rachybaby - sorry :( it's hard to take a bfn no matter where you are on your journey ! I hope it turns for you :) xx


----------



## baby D

I think I'm out, only 6dpo but having the same symptoms I've had every month since September. Nothing new at all


----------



## pandn

Went shopping today and hubs suggested I should go buy some pregnancy tests. I've been holding out on buying them until the end of the week to test. But now they are right beside me. How am I supposed resist.:sad2:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I have no willpower! Get your oh to hide them lol
When is the earliest you can test? X


----------



## babymumma6

Hey!
Can I follow...
We are also ttc #3... currently waiting to test this cycle. Trying to hold out till Wednesday &#128528;


----------



## Bloblo

I got a faint line!!! But... it was after the recomm time (the opened test) :dohh:
Then i took 2 more tests to confirm... but they are both negative... i dont know what to think :nope:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170312-123907.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pandn

Babybrain80 I was planning to hold out at the earliest Wednesday, but I really wanted to wait til Friday. The only reason I'm still able to resist is because it's night time and I want fmu...](*,)

Welcome babymumma6! I'm also trying to wait until Wednesday :haha:

Bloblo try again tomorrow I think you still have a few more days:thumbup:


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo - maybe that test is picking up lower levels than the others ?

I think that I have had some very annoying shadow lines on the asda tests which haven't progressed to anything :(


----------



## Bloblo

The second test also turned positive after a few hours... at time of the pic the 9dpo test is 20hrs old and the 10dpo test is 3hrs old. The 10dpo lune is darker than the 9dpo one. Both are very pink, not grey. I am optimistic but will not call it positive until the line shows up within time...
 



Attached Files:







20170312_171213.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 16


----------



## rachybaby85

Bloblo looks promising!!!

Panda well done for holding out!! 

What days are others testing?

I haven't had AF show yet but getting pains so I'm sure she's on her way. 

I shall be using my Clearblue monitor from next month as I can't manage not knowing what day I ovulate properly and it worked so well with my little monkeys


----------



## Gypsy99

&#313;ooks like something bloblo!! 

Welcome baby mumma

Rachy I'm not testing, just waiting for the bitch to show up. 

Pandn good luck! 

My temps have been utterly weird this cycle. Wouldn't be surprised if I didn't ovulate at all with being sick. I have 1 more blood test then seeing doc next Wednesday. Hopefully they can give some answers.


----------



## ricschick

Bloblo I see them! Eeek exciting!!!!


----------



## Bloblo

I think i willed this line into existence. Showed up right away. Do you see it? Is this my bfp?
(Im freaking out a bit)
 



Attached Files:







20170313_080411.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BabyBrain80

I do see it Bloblo! So exciting!! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

100%! Congratulations!!


----------



## babymumma6

Thanks ladies!

Gypsy99.. your chart looks like both my positive pregnancy test months!! It went down and up again both times!


----------



## babymumma6

Bloblo congratulations! I see it too


----------



## ricschick

bloblo I see it!!! that will be darker tomorrow!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkmonki

Eep bloblo, definitely see that! So exciting!


----------



## Feronia

Hey, my wife and I are TTC number 3. I don't have too many hopes due to fertility issues, but I'm 4dpo and testing on Saturday. :) We also have a 2 and 4 year old and I'm going into my third year (of four) of midwifery school. So it's suuuuper busy! I still can't believe we're going for this!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome feronia wow you will be busy but how wonderful to be training as a mw! Good luck for this cycle!! Xx


----------



## Katy78

Congrats bloblo! 

And welcome and good luck feronia! 

AFM, not much going on. One more day of clomid, AF is gone, waiting to O. I'm so busy at work I don't have time for Bnb really. So I hope time passes quickly for me.


----------



## rachybaby85

Welcome Feronia! You'll defo be busy but so worth it hey. 

Bloblo how exciting!!!

Ricschick how you feeling? 

Afm, AF hasn't shown her head yet but still neg test this am. Bleugh


----------



## ricschick

Not feeling to bad yet a little more tired and my fuse it's a little shorter. I'm mostly paranoid tbo il be glad once 1st trip is over! X


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi Feronia! Another LGBTQ mama here :D Trying for #3 also, just waiting for CD1 as my last cycle I didn't have good E2 levels so we didn't go ahead with insemination :/


----------



## Gypsy99

babymumma6 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Gypsy99.. your chart looks like both my positive pregnancy test months!! It went down and up again both times!

That's good to know, but still feel out. Awaiting tomorrow's temps.

I'm easily pissed off at the moment, usually I can tolerate DH's shit, but at the moment he is talking to me quite disrespectfully, and I have a feeling all hell is going let loose soon if he doesn't stop. He's being nice in between, but lots and lots of asshole remarks and blaming me for things he's done or started. Doing my head in.


----------



## pinkmonki

Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? 

I swear waiting to O is just as long as TWW :wacko:


----------



## Gypsy99

2WW is 10 times longer for me.

It's night time here about an hour off going to bed. Haven't been feeling much today. Just waiting for the witch to start all over again.


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## babymumma6

Gave in and tested today 11DPO and negative... i feel im out now.. so just waiting for AF.. i hate waiting a whole month.. my cycles are 33 days :(


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - really pleased for the bfps this month .

A few of us just waiting on AF. I wish mine would hurry because I will find it easier to start being positive for next cycle !

My last 4 cycles have been 28 days (1 was 27) and this cycle of AF is today is 29- how mean is that !! If I hadn't been testing and temping - I would be mega excited by this point!


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm the same! Af was due Sunday or yesterday but no sign, cd 36 today, bleugh!


----------



## fuschia

Cd1 for me now - just started !

I'm relieved now because I knew she was on her way and when you know- you just want to get started with next cycle !

I hope we get some more bfps :) :) but if not- I will be here to buddy up for next cycle xxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

Ah sorry fuschia!! Good luck for next cycle. X

Rach are you regular? Have you tested anymore? X


----------



## rachybaby85

Ricschick, for the last 4-5 months since having my little boy I have been 34-35 day cycle but have been known to have longer ones pre ds. 
Going to hold out to test as I really think she'll come soon


----------



## BabyBrain80

There is just too much waiting around in this baby making game! I forgot what it's like! 

Sorry for those who are out this month xx

I'm on cd14.....my opks showed dark lines on cd10/11. First one nearly there, 2nd one defo darker. Don't know exactly when/if I ovulated as I don't temp. I did have some left sided pain on 11th & 12th day. So not too sure when to start counting DPO? And I don't know my cycle lengths as they have always been very irregular off the pill. So it's all a very nervous wait!!


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry Fushia. Good luck this cycle.

Baby brain good luck to you too. 

Rachy hope you get some answers soon.

AFM - temp still slightly elevated but crampy like she's coming. Hate that my cycles vary from 27- 31 days. Got some IC's in the post yesterday and more OPK's so set for next month. I'm taking a more relaxed approach this month. bd once I get a positive opk taking vitamins and temping. No other things can't be bothered with it. Getting very over the time it's taking.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy:hugs: you're doing great. It really sucks sometimes xxx


----------



## Tristansmom

Babybrain - Were I you, I would count day 13 as O day and call today 1 dpo, just to be on the safe side! (it was probably day 12, from the sounds of it, but it's better to err on the side of later than earlier when trying to figure out when to test.)

Therefore I would test on March 25, 12 dpo, at the earliest. :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you Tristansmom :)I will try and hold off testing till then lol xx


----------



## Feronia

Tristansmom said:


> Hi Feronia! Another LGBTQ mama here :D Trying for #3 also, just waiting for CD1 as my last cycle I didn't have good E2 levels so we didn't go ahead with insemination :/

*waves* so cool! Sorry about the low estradiol levels. I hope next cycle goes better for you!


----------



## Gypsy99

I received a text message from the doctor saying my blood tests are OK. I still need to do one on CD3 though, which means it will probably be this weekend. AF hasn't shown yet.... Wish she would.


----------



## rachybaby85

Gypsy I'm with you on that front. I hate limbo, I just want to get on with the next cycle now


----------



## ricschick

Gypsy99 said:


> I received a text message from the doctor saying my blood tests are OK. I still need to do one on CD3 though, which means it will probably be this weekend. AF hasn't shown yet.... Wish she would.

why don't you test? x


----------



## Gypsy99

Hormone levels etc. Making sure I'm ovulating. I'm cramping badly today although my temp hasn't shifted down. Getting very frustrated.


----------



## pandn

Hey ladies!! I got a bfp! Omg I'm still in shock
The line is clearer in real life but in a pic it's washed out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1569.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congrats pandn!!! X

Gypsy have you thought about taking a hpt? X


----------



## pandn

Thanks ricschicks :)


----------



## babymumma6

CONGRATULATIONS Pandn... thats awesome!!


----------



## Gypsy99

ricschick said:


> Ahh congrats pandn!!! X
> 
> Gypsy have you thought about taking a hpt? X

I've thought about it but don't want to see the negative. Been cramping a lot today anyway. I'm in for drinking on Saturday night so if AF hasn't shown I'll test on that Morning (15dpo).

Congratulations Pandn


----------



## Katy78

Congrats pandn! :happydance:


----------



## rachybaby85

Congrats pandn!! 

AF still a no show here, did a cheapie yest am and BFN.


----------



## pinkmonki

Congrats Pandn 

Still waiting to O here. So long and boring. :haha:


----------



## pandn

Thanks everyone :flower: 
Gypsy99 do your cramps feel like af cramps? Or different cramps?
Rachbaby when is your testing day?
Pinkmonki everything about baby making is a long waiting game :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Pandn! Great news xx


----------



## Gypsy99

It's great we've had 3 bfps here this cycle! 

Congratulations to you all again.


----------



## patientmomof3

Hi there! I'm new to this and just wanted to join the conversation. I've been stalking this board all week for any information that might clue me in as to whether or not I'm actually pregnant but I know a test is the best way to find out for sure. The TWW is excruciatingly long!
Here's my story. I had a D&C done in November, lmps were 12/24/16, 1/24/178 and then started early on 2/20/17. I'm not sure when I actually ovulate other than feeling cramps and assuming that's the time. We NTNP and had unprotected sex daily from 3/5-3/7. On the 8th I experienced what I thought to be O pains. Starting on the 9th I have been sneezing and had a stuffy nose like I am coming down with a cold which has continued to today. Beginning the 13th I have had cramps like AF is coming but the cramps are off and on. Starting the 15th I have had tingly breasts and watery discharge. I don't check CP or BBT so I'm not really positive what's going on. Also, for the last 3 nights I have woken up in the middle of the night at least once to use the restroom. I feel like I need to go more often but when I go sometimes it's only a trickle... ANNOYING! Because of my strange cycles since the D&C I'm not really sure when I am due for AF, I'm thinking anywhere between 2/20-2/22? I took a FRER yesterday and CB Digital today both BFN. I just feel pregnant. This is the same way I felt when I fell pregnant last year. Anyone experience something similar and eventually get BFP? I would love to find out we are pregnant again but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high at this point. I feel like all of these symptoms could be explained by AF and coming down with a cold or something.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! 

I know I said this last time but I am SO sorry ive just disappeared randomly lol. It's been crazy and I just haven't had any energy to log in much. I'm working with clients and getting my photography business going, my daughter and my son both got sick and my son ended up with RSV so that's been fun. And hubby and I have been talking a lot about when we want to try. We keep going back and forth and I haven't wanted to really log on here and get "baby fever" and have that influence my decision. I think for now we're going to wait a little bit and go from there. But I'm going to try and check in on you guys as much as I can! Hope you all are doing well!! 
Any BFPs?!


----------



## rachybaby85

Pandn it was the 13th I'm cd39 now. I hate being in limbo


----------



## Feronia

BFN at 8dpo, I guess I'll test in 2 days but I certainly don't really feel any different.  I did get BFPs at 10 dpo both times last time though.


----------



## Gypsy99

AF got me yesterday afternoon about 4pm. Been so painful kept me up most of the night. Bleeding has been quite weird too thickish, mucus looking but still bright to dark red. I drank a bottle of wine to try contain my sadness.

14th cycle yay! :cry::sad2::hissy::wine:


----------



## pinkmonki

Sorry Gypsy :hugs:


----------



## pandn

Patientmomof3 I had almost exact symptoms this time as when I found out I was pregnant with my son, I had convinced myself it was all in my head to not get disappointed. Hopefully your symptoms now mean bfp! :) Good luck!

Ashleyg you guys will know when you are ready. You don't need to explain us :)

Rachbaby85 that is confusing :( hopefully its late implantation. 

Feronia good luck testing

Gypsy99:hugs:


----------



## rachybaby85

AF is here, got me this evening. To be honest I'm glad she's arrived so now I can move on. Don't think we'll be trying next month though &#128542; Ah well. 
How are you all doing?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Woke up this morning to some quite heavy bleeding. CD19, DPO6/7 (if it occurred).
I would imagine it's too much for implantation, I had that with my first and this is much much more. Not to worry, I only stopped my pill last month so things may be a bit crazy!

Never mind eh? X


----------



## pinkmonki

Finally got a positive on OPK, and egg-white CM. Now everything crossed we catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## rachybaby85

Fingers crossed pinkmonki.
Babybrain80 anymore bleeding?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yes afraid so, looks like full blown af! Feeling a bit rubbish. Been out trying to get an outfit for a friend's wedding in 2 weeks and that's not gone well either. Crappy day all round! OH is in a mood too cos he's been watching our boys and dog all day. The joys! Lol xx


----------



## ricschick

Keeping my fx for all of you this cycle!!! Xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

I have a horrendously big month this month so doubt it. Will still try bd on fertile days. DH is off to the docs and super nervous tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous too. If his stuff comes up fine it's probably still my issue. He will give up soon I know it. It was hard enough to get him 100% in the first place. 

Here's to December due dates! ! Good luck ladies.


----------



## Tristansmom

CD3 here after a failed medicated IUI cycle last month (E2 levels not rising during Gonal-F stimulation). Trying the same dosage as last month, as I did have one follicle developing really nicely so here's hoping!


----------



## babymumma6

Good luck everyone! CD6 here.. Geez this waiting feels like forever!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good Evening, how is everyone doing?
I'm feeling a bit blah! Think I will skip this next cycle as due date could work out at around xmas eve. Not that I'd really bother too much but it's such a busy time with my 2 boys. I love Christmas and the whole month is filled. 
Anway seriously thinking of leaving it a couple of cycles actually. I dunno I'm a bit mixed up. I still have doubts just do to lack of support from my folks. 

Anyhoo, hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## babymumma6

Babybrain.. you aren't the only one, I was thinking the same thing and I have to have csections so id having to go 2 weeks before Xmas was is crazy!!


----------



## fuschia

I'm a c-section mum too ! My dd would prob be around 19-20 Dec so I'd have a c-section prob a few days before that and be recovering over Xmas ! Not idea but then again there will be more family around in that period to help me initially - we are still going to try :)

For us , Jan and Feb already have 3 out of 4 of the family birthdays ! It won't put me off trying but we will end up having 4 out of 5 family birthday all within about 3 weeks of each other with a Jan/Feb bday lol xx


----------



## Katy78

Hi everybody!

I see why you'd dislike December birth. But I wouldn't mind. We're not really celebrating Christmas and spend New Year's at my MIL which I could do without :winkwink:. And I'd hate to lose a cycle, I have small enough chances to get pregnant as it is.

I'm patiently :haha: waiting to ovulate. I really hope my OPK is positive today. I feel a dull ache in my ovaries now and then but not much so I'm a bit doubtful. I hope clomid did the trick this time and that I get my BFP in April.


----------



## Gypsy99

Another CSection mumma too. I always play with the idea of having a VBAC, but then I don't want to ruin my vagina, and I'm thinking of tying my tubes after this one. I'll play with the idea when eventually get pregnant. 

DH had his appointment this morning to check his spermies. Tomorrow is do it in a container day and I'll have to run it to the doctor within a hour. Fingers crossed things come back normal.

CD6 and time is taking forever. I'm fertile on my birthday, and if successful a due date of the 23rd of December. SHIT!! I can deal with that though.


----------



## Gypsy99

DH was super open with his friends about trying tonight too. First time, he's usually quite quiet about it. Really confirms that he is all in.


----------



## rachybaby85

Gypsy great news that your DH was so open. Hope you get some answers to the tests soon too!
I'm a c-section mummy too, my dd is a Dec baby 12th so if we try this cycle I'd be a 23rd due date so baby would be born just after my dd's birthday. 
Love the idea though that family will be around and the kids off school so much easier to recover. So think we're going to try this cycle. I started using my clearblue monitor so just waiting out now. 
Last cycle I think I ovulated cd27!! However I've been under loads of stress so think that may have had an effect. 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Gypsy99

Been a little stressed and anxious this week too. Had appointments and trying to sort the house all week. Taking a break in a couple days, but all my study has crept up on me. Have a shit load to catch up on. Not working next week just studying! 

Dh's sample went in yesterday. Hoping we hear by Monday if there are issues. He seems a little worried. Me to :-/


----------



## Katy78

Good luck with results Gypsy!

AFM, OPKs were still negative, on CD 16. Another long messed up cycle I guess :growlmad:. I just hope it's not a cyst or something. I have post O symptoms but the OPKs never got positive. I don't know. I'll keep testing... and hoping...


----------



## ricschick

good luck gypsy hope all is ok!


----------



## Feronia

I'm on CD 36 and 15 dpo, which is long for me but I got a bfn yesterday so I'm sure I'm out. Not sure what's going on, but I'm going to think about asking about clomid if I don't get pregnant next cycle.


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck feronia. 

How's everyone doing? I'm approaching ovulation. Cd17 and usually cd15 or cd16. I've been so slack this cycle. Been useless with vitamins and water. Been drinking the last two weekends. This process has taken so long!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey I'm cd8. Last cycle I may have ovulated around cd12 but I did an opk today to see if we were on a similar track but not a sausage! 

Still not sure if to wait a couple of months but figured it's nice to keep track of things, I do like to poas lol and 2 cycles is soooooo loooooong to wait.


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies - still here just silently :)

I'm waiting to ovulate - nothing on the opk yet though ... Last time I oved on cd 18 and today is cd13 . I am having acupuncture tomorrow with a fertility specialist so I have my fingers crossed ! Xx


----------



## Katy78

Still waiting to O here as well. And it's been a long wait so far. CD 20 today and usually I O on CD 16 at the latest. I'm feeling ovary pain/bloated so I'm hoping OPK will be positive today.


----------



## Bloblo

Hi Ladies- just wanted to extend s final thanks to you all for the support.
I had my first ultra sound on Saturday - everything is going perfectly. Its still strange to be pregnant after trying for sooooo long - feels weird not to measure temps, pee on sticks, check cm, plan bd etc...
Now there is just waiting and worrying.
I wish you all the best! For me, there were 2 main things done differently in my bfp cycle: visualisation/positive thinking/law of attraction and SMEP. Maybe it could work for some of you too.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Bloblo and I'm glad things are going well for you 

I'm starting to feel ovulation ramping up at the moment. Will start OPK's tomorrow night. I'm really quite over everything at the moment, will still try and pounce DH as much as he can tolerate. 

Good luck with the acupuncture too Fushia!

Katy I hope O hurry's up.

Babybrain nearly time for O. I hope she doesn't keep you waiting.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm getting grumpy with people saying everything will be OK too. Been told to wait another year from a friend before we start thinking we have problems. Been told to relax all this crap. When your doing it at the right time it should just bloody happen. Such an ass of a body i have at the moment.


----------



## babymumma6

Waiting to ovulate here also! I'm due to over the weekend!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey ladies! Sorry, I took a little break as it all got too much for me last cycle. I've got my head together now though, and I'm back! :) I hope you're all well? I'm currently 7DPO today, so just waiting it out. X


----------



## Tristansmom

CD11 here, after 9 days of gonal-F injections, my estrogen level is still pretty low (294 with 2 follicles, 13 and 14 mm). Dr is prescribing a shot of Luveris to try and boost my estrogen tonight in the hopes that the egg quality will still be ok but I feel like the wind has been knocked out of my sails. I kinda just want to give up the medicated cycles, take one more shot at a natural IUI and call it quits on this whole TTC thing.


----------



## arabon02

Hey ladies I got my peak Saturday Morning and we were able to bd friday night and saturday but not yesterday. I doubt we will be able to today as hubby just really isnt up for it during the work week. Praying that the two days was enough. TWW is going to drag. GL to everyone


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, nothing much going on here just waiting ovulation cd9, ov on cd 27 last month! Hoping it's not that long again!


----------



## Gypsy99

rebeccalouise said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry, I took a little break as it all got too much for me last cycle. I've got my head together now though, and I'm back! :) I hope you're all well? I'm currently 7DPO today, so just waiting it out. X

I'm with you there. I am getting so frustrated at this taking so long. Hubby has just had his results back and all is fine on his end. For some reason when they did the 21 day blood tests they didn't do progesterone. So I'll be back for the results of that next Thursday. Everything else has come across fine so what the hell is the matter with us!!

Tristansmum that sounds very tiring :-( Fingers crossed for this cycle for you still.

YAY Arabon please catch the egg!!


----------



## Gypsy99

My friend has just had her baby too and it was a complete accident so I'm a little sadder than usual.


----------



## Katy78

OPK was finally positive yesterday so bring on TWW. Late but better late than never. I thought this cycle was a bust.


----------



## Gypsy99

Damn DH I told him we needed to have BD yesterday and he didn't listen now with temp rise and pain I think I o'd yesterday. Told him this morning and he tells me "you've got to tell me these things". Then continued to see no problem with doing it tonight. Grrrr I'd say we completely missed the boat this cycle.


----------



## fuschia

I don't know gypsy - looks like you might have bd o-1 ? That's not bad timing ! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

With my track record we always miss the actual day it seems. We had a major discussion about it this morning. He's told me I haven't been happy for months and it's stressing him out. I told him to stop making such hurtful jokes and I'll stop being so calculated. Think I need to find something to take my mind off it all. I'm really struggling emotionally.


----------



## Gypsy99

Ok so I'm thinking I may not be as out as I thought. I had a positive OPK at 5pm tonight and I took one at midnight last night and it was negative. I only slept from 4am to 7am so it could have had an effect on my temperature. I've been super horny today as well as having O pains and very wet downstairs. Sorry TMI. Only thing that's wrong is the temp rise so will confirm my theory tomorrow morning.

We had a massive discussion this morning about how things are going negatively and starting to have influences on our relationship so we are having an at home date night tonight which should be nice. No study for me although I have soooooo much to do.


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, sounds to me like you are making a huge progress in solving your current problems. An at home date night is a great idea :thumbup:.
I was supposed to go to the cinema with OH today but it's off as our oldest has a fever :-(.
Yay for not missing O! :happydance:


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry about your OH. Hopefully you get the chance again. What were you going to see?

My theory is confirmed at the moment. And we managed to DTD last night and this morning. Now my hopes are up a bit more. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy nice to hear you are. A bit more positive !

Think I may have ovulated yesterday on same day as my positive opk- had some serious pains going on which is unusual but I wonder if it has anything to do with acupuncture affecting ovulation a bit !

Managed to squeeze in a bd last night- only just ! It wasn't easy and was a bit of a push but we got it in . We had tried earlier in the afternoon but hubby couldn't perform so I'm glad we got it in anyhow if I did ovulate yesterday !


----------



## Gypsy99

Great news Fushia. Pending temperature rise tomorrow for me we are both in the TWW from the looks and sounds. 

Weird that you got pain yesterday though if you never have before. 

I had an abundance of eggwhite CM today but was mixed with blood. So gross. Freaked me out a bit. Every time I read about it, apparently I am extremely fertile. If that's the case where's my baby!!


----------



## ricschick

I really hope this is your month girls. !!!! Xxx


----------



## Lilydill

@Gypsy99 To be fair, EWCM just means you're peaking in your fertility, you're still fertile a few days before if you managed to be BD then c:


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - glad to be your tww buddy again!

I have had twinges before but where I wasn't sure what I was feeling ... Yesterday I was having to stop and Tommy breath away a bit . So far today none of that ... I was getting a bit worried that there was a problem ... But I really hope it was a sign of a really strong ovulation helped along by acupuncture !

Ewcm with blood is meant to be great isn't it ! I find I get Ewcm only once that I notice and it's usually 2-3 days before I ovulated but in the day before its dried up- not helpful for baby making ! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

I hope so Fushia. Horrible DTD then having bleeding. It was just yesterday morning though. Thank F we had BD yesterday and the night before. Its the closest we have to O I think so really starting to feel optimistic now!!

I get pains for nearly a week with Ovulation, it's kind of horrible. The pain you are getting helps confirm it though. Hopefully it doesn't get too horrendous. At the moment if my cat steps on my abdomen it can hurt / feels really tender.

Thanks for your reply too Lilly. My issue at the moment is it taking so long. i know there are people that have waited longer, but my first two TTC experiences were a breeze compared to this. My CM has dried up a bit with old age too (big 31 today!) so I feel the closer we are to O the better the chances.


----------



## Lilydill

@Gypsy99 At least you're pretty sure when DTD tho c: baby dust! Hope it's your month


----------



## Gypsy99

Hows everyone going? Other than getting quite horrible AF style cramps since ovulation I've been feeling pretty positive this cycle. Still finding myself staring at my chart every now and then in some weird hope of understanding it all though lol!


----------



## fuschia

Hi gypsy - 4dpp here. Also quite hopeful !

Couldn't have got the timing any better so what more could we do ?! Just whether this is our lucky month I guess !

I'm struggling with my weight at the mo... Just can't seem to shift even a lb! Really bugging me as I've been losing weight steadily for 3 months . I have 4 months until a important wedding ! But that's just a side note anyway - I'm sitting with a healthy breakfast smoothie hoping to rectify this !

I'm not going to symptom spot this month - it's too exhausting ! Xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm 6 dpo, feeling terribly bloated and have pre-AF cramps. So it could go either way. But no matter what the symptoms, in the end it's AF that tells you you're out for sure. So I guess I'll just wait and see. AF would be due yesterday/today if my O wasn't so late but now I have to wait another week or so...


----------



## ricschick

Hi girls fx for all of you!!

Looks like il be back here with you in a few weeks as I'm bleeding and it's not looking good!! Xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Oh no rickschick, I'm so sorry. I'll keep everything crossed for a good outcome for you :hugs:


----------



## Tristansmom

I just realized I don't think I updated on this thread!

The Luveris did the trick, got my estrogen up where it needed to be. We did IUI with the very last vial of our frozen sperm on Saturday morning after triggering ovulation on Friday with Pregnyl. So I can't test until at least April 13 as I don't have enough tests to test out the trigger shot lol... but I'm feeling pretty hopeful as I had 2 mature follicles and one "maybe" mature (it could have caught up by IUI time). Regardless, I'm in the last tww of my entire life as we will not be trying again so here's hoping!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Ricschick! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## fuschia

Ricschick - I'm so unhappy to hear that :( I really hope your bleeding is not linked to a loss . Hope your ok Hun xx

Tristansmom- well sending all the luck I can over to you ! I really hope this works for you !!


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh no rickschick. So sorry to hear. Fingers crossed all is OK.


----------



## Katy78

Oh no rickschick :cry:.
I hope the bleeding doesn't mean you're losing the baby after all.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks ladies. 
Bleeding has eased a bit but it's like I'm having a period?! I took a clear blue digital and it says 2-3 so that puts me at 4-5 weeks pregnant and from day of ovulation I would be about 5 weeks so I'm going to take another on Monday and hopefully it will go up but if it doesn't at least il no. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Oh ricschick- feel for you :( you don't want all this worry do you :(

Can you access an early pregnancy unit who may scan you to check ? 

I hope all is still ok - I hear some people do bleed and all is still fine x


----------



## ricschick

I went to the epu on Monday where they scanned me and said she could see a healthy sac measuring 5 weeks so I have to go back in 2 weeks. X


----------



## Gypsy99

That's a positive. How is it going now? 

Tristansmum I hope that this is your cycle then. 

AFM - nothing to report. I actually have nothing to say!!

Well apart from slight sore (.)(.)'s. But seems quite the same as usual. I'm trying to convince myself that I am pregnant and keeping positive. Kind of dangerous but really hoping it's true.


----------



## ricschick

Bleeding has eased a bit now it's like having a period!


----------



## pinkmonki

Im keeping everything crossed for you Ricschick. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

A long 2 weeks ricschick, I really hope everything is ok. Bleeding does happen but it's always such a worry. Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey there, am I able to join in? I am TTC #3, this is month 2, last month was a washout as due to circumstances we were only able to DTD on the day I thought was ov day, (my app told me), however got AF 5 days earlier than app said so whole cycle was off and never had a chance!

This time around I am not sure, app tells me ov is 9th, we have DTD last night and will do it again tomorrow night and Saturday I think. 

Baby #1 took 7 months to conceive and baby #2 was a slip up a couple of months prior to wanting to TTC so not really sure how this one will go.

Admit to only reading the first 10 and last 6 pages of this as dont have enough time to fill in the blanks at the moment.

Hope all is going well with you all and if you are okay with it look forward to being part of things in here


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome on board waiting2c :)

Your last cycle sounds just like mine. Had you jut come off the pill? This 2nd cycle seems a bit more normal but tbh I'm not sure what normal is! When I was in my teens it was all over the place, then I've been on either thec ombined or mini pill ever since.

OH has torn a muscle in his back so serious lack of dtd when it was time. Managed roughly 2 days before I had positive opk and this morning which is a bit late! Never mind, a Christmas Eve baby wasn't meant lol.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, sorry I've been quiet. Just been waiting for ov, got my peak day on cbfm yesterday so dtd last night and plan on tonight too. Fingers crossed! 

Ricschick how are you doing?

Hi to the new ladies!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks girls feeling hesitantly a bit more positive as I've worked out my dates and ultrasound would have been correct so I'm just hoping now this is a random bleed maybe because I only had a short period the month before ?? Don't no but I'm keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh thats good Ricschick, still got everything crossed for you. Keep us updated xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Everything crossed for you Ricschick. Glad you're feeling more positive.


----------



## ricschick

Thank you!! Xx


----------



## Tristansmom

THinking of you Ricschick! Hope yo'ure feeling well this morning <3


----------



## waiting2c

Hope all goes well for you Ricschick. Would have been very scary to have the bleed. Glad things feel more positive with working out the dates.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Gypsy99, just was reading some more of the thread and realised you are a fellow NZér. Hope you arent based anywhere where the weather has been awful this week!

Is anyone in the TWW now?


----------



## fuschia

7dpo here :)

Staying quite chilled though this time . Not planning on testing either !

AF due on Wednesday at 12dpo X

Where are you in your cycle waiting2c? X


----------



## waiting2c

Well done on staying chilled Fuschia! Are you not going to test at all, until late?

I am not 100% sure, DH wont let me temp as says I get too obsessed (I did first time round lol), I use an app to track things and that has today as ov day, by cramps and cm though I would guess 5th or 6th. I am finding it hard not knowing for sure as I do have my heart set on this month, I am self employed and around xmas all my clients are shut down for a few weeks so would be perfect timing to have a few weeks off (I work from home so can get back into it and still have a newborn) Just ordered some ICs from overseas, they will take 7-10 days to arrive so no testing till then for me!


----------



## Katy78

9 dpo here. Some get their BFPs on 9 dpo but I'm not tempted to test. I'll wait till 14 dpo if AF doesn't come first. My usual LP is 11 days but it's been 13 days twice recently so no idea how it will go this time.
Nothing much going on. Just keeping busy and waiting for TWW to pass...


----------



## fuschia

Waiting2c- well I really hope this month is your month then ! The timing would be fab for you :)

I am not planning to test at all no. That's the bit where I usually lose my cool! Once I've tested once ... I just can't stop and convince myself it will turn at some point . I just can't be bothered with all that as it takes up so much energy!

Also- my lp tends to be only 11 days so not too long to wait really . If I get to 13dpo with no AF then I'll test .

In the house I only have 1 digital so I don't want to waste it !

Katy- waiting it out with you ! Good luck xx


----------



## waiting2c

Well I hope you both get lovely pink bfps over the next week!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm tww too but I'm pretty sure we've missed it this month. Not enough :sex: (sorry but that smilie makes me lol!) at the right times. We've had coughs & colds and OH has torn a muscle in his back (lifting a door not through dtd unfortunately :haha:) 

I will no doubt test early as I've a ton of cheapies but might try & forget it since I'm confident there's no point.....will decide on Wednesday but I am a bit of a POAS addict though lol. 

I'm just keeping busy with toilet training ds2, we are on day 3 and he's doing quite well. I was fed up with people (MIL & OH) going on about it but stuck to my guns as I knew he wasn't ready. Then on Tuesday night he wanted to use the toilet!! So here we are....
Moral of the story MUM KNOWS BEST! :thumbup:

:dust: to all xx


----------



## pandn

Hey ladies long time no chat! Hope everyone's doing great. I've been quietly stalking this thread and just wanted to send some
:dust:

Ricschick I hope everything goes well for you. :hugs: If your worried maybe you can go into emergency and get a scan for reassurance?


----------



## Tristansmom

This is seriously the longest 2ww of my life. Fitting as it's the last, no matter what the outcome we are done trying...! 7 days past trigger, 6 days past IUI today. CAn't test until next Thursday...!!


----------



## Feronia

Hoping to start OPKs today, CD14. I so want this to work. :/ I hope this is your month, Tristansmom!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hello Pandn! Hope you're keeping well :)

Tristansmom I have everything crossed for you, good luck :dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

waiting2c said:


> Hey Gypsy99, just was reading some more of the thread and realised you are a fellow NZér. Hope you arent based anywhere where the weather has been awful this week!
> 
> Is anyone in the TWW now?

Yep down in chch. And the weather has been horrid! 

7dpo today. I have no idea what's going on.. having a couple drinks tonight for late b-day celebrations with my sister's. 

Fingers crossed still Tristan mum

Nice to see you panda!! 

Ferocious hope you have fun being. 

Good luck baby brain. . 

I'll be better at personals later. Typing heaps on my phone is annoying lol.


----------



## ricschick

Best of luck Tristansmum. Xxx


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies! So I've been quiet as been ill and then silly busy at work!

So I'm around 9dpo today and temp went up a little this morning after a couple of lower temps --- not reading too much into that though as I've had higher temps on other cycles'

AF due in 3 days so if. He's coming, I'll start spotting in 2.....


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! How is everyone?

Wishing you all the luck in the world Tristansmum!

Hopefully you did manage to get some in in the right time babybrain! - how is the toilet training going? I feel like I should start with my DD but she is adamant she doesnt want to use potty or toilet so I am not sure where to start!

How are you doing gypsy? Hope you had a nice night on Friday. Weather seems to have improved up this way, hopefully it is better your way! Are you going to test?

How are you babyd? Any spotting yet?


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks BabyD and yes i did a sneaky test and it's inconclusive. Internet cheapies are evil. Way too early anyway


----------



## waiting2c

Gypsy99 said:


> Thanks BabyD and yes i did a sneaky test and it's inconclusive. Internet cheapies are evil. Way too early anyway

Where do you get your ICs from? I was struggling to find somewhere that shipped to here the other day when looking. I ended up getting some accross the ditch which will take a week or two to arrive!


----------



## Gypsy99

I grabbed them from Ebay. They took a month :-(. i have 3 left though. I kind of want to just test every day this cycle. I hope I'm not in for disappointment again!! 

Good luck to you too. AF should be here by the end of the week. So if i test again over the next couple of days hopefully a clear line comes up this time.


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, that sounds very promising! How exciting!

AFM, 12 dpo today. AF was due yesterday/today but nothing yet. I'm nauseous and my boobs hurt. But AF still has time to start. And those symptoms are not uncommon for me just before AF. Waitng a couple of more days before testing.


----------



## fuschia

Oooh gypsy good luck ! And Katy took hope AF stays away and you will see a nice strong bfp :)

I'm still here ... 10dpo today , not tested as have no tests but a digital in the house !

I was feeling really hopefully as temp was high but then took a big dip this morning :( although I am pretty sure I sometime breathe through my mouth and this morning my face was cold but my belly was really warm ... But either way the drop in temp wasnt a great sign !


----------



## Gypsy99

Katy i hope she stays away. You're so close!! 12 dpo just tell her to F off. 

Fushia. Hopefully your temp will come back up tomorrow.

I'm a little crampy tonight, but the internet cheapie was weird this afternoon. it's like there was a line and but now it just looks like an indent or evaporation line. I'm trying to be optimistic but these cramps are not promising.


----------



## Katy78

fuschia and Gypsy, fingers crossed for both of you!

Gypsy, do you have a photo of your test?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck everyone!!!

I did a test this morning, silly I know but just couldn't wait even though I KNOW it's way too early lol. It was bfn obviously but it's fine, still a few days to go! 
My tummy feels a bit tender, boobs too and had pains at either side of tummy, like the ligament pain during previous pregnancies which was torture!
I've been nauseous on n off throughout the day for a week now....keep buying cola cubes to help lol. Oh and tea is giving me an acidy tummy.
I still doubt it all though as we really didn't BD enough.

Waiting2c, toilet training going ok thanks. We've been out a couple of times now, and take a wee portable toilet seat with little bags (potette plus) just in case toilets are too far away. It's a great wee seat, used it for ds1 too. Anyhow, not too bad but we did do a poo in our pants in the middle of a garden centre yesterday!!! 
He's 3 in a few weeks and has refused to do anything on potty or toilet up until now. It really is one of those things they do quickly & easily when they are ready. Good luck when time comes :)


----------



## baby D

I'm trying not to get too excited but had a nice temp rise this morning and AF is due tomorrow! Usually my temp starts to drop the day before AF and the spotting starts -- this is definitely a new pattern for me! 

Trying so hard not to get excited as maybe I ovulated later and AF isn't due yet or it's a fluke or something? 

What do you ladies think from looking at my chart?


----------



## Tristansmom

baby D that chart looks AWESOME!

gypsy FX for you!!

AFM, 9 days past IUI/10 days past trigger, I broke down and tested this morning and it was BFN. Which is actually a good thing as now I know for SURE that the trigger is out of my system, so I just need to hold out until Thursday (12 dpIUI) to test again, as I've NEVER had a BFP before 12 dpo


----------



## fuschia

Baby d - that chart looks so awesome ! Looking good !

Tristan's mom - good luck ! I hope 12dpo brings the bfp you deserve !

I caved and did my digi ! 'Not pregnant ' stared back at me :(

It's pretty early I know at 10dpo ! But it makes me feel out ! I think if temp continues to drop tomorrow I'll be expecting AF the day after


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D your chart looks great!! Good luck!!

Fushia sorry hun fingers crossed for you too. 

Katy I'll try take a photo later. My camera is average though. 

Tristan good luck!!! Only a couple more sleeps.

Baby brain what are cola cubes? And just once is meant to enough! 

I'm not going to test again until tomorrow morning. Ivery got a nasty cold AGAIN!! I only had a really bad cold and ear infection 6 weeks ago too. My temp has spiked but that could be because I'm sick. I'm cramping build up af style which is quite frustrating. Might be out after all


----------



## Gypsy99

For some reason i thought it would be a great idea to take another test tonight and I can see something super faint, but my cramping tells another story. I'll take some photos after i get the children to bed. I have to squint so may just be losing my mind because i want this so damn badly!!


----------



## pandn

That sounds exciting :) I think month might be your month!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I can still vaguely see it, but I'm cramping pretty hard to the left tonight which I've had numerous other cycles. Will see what the next few days bring. 

Damn my pee is yellow too! The right one is from today.
 



Attached Files:







20170411_182922.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## fuschia

I can see it gypsy :) although on my phone it is a little hard to see but I'm sure there is something there :). I hope it get darker !

Afm- feeling gutted as temp has stayed down :( it started dropping at 10dpo which seems a bit early to me but there has been a clear shift in lower temperature in our house the last 2 days so maybe it has affected it a little . I was freezing going to bed last night !

I'm just frustrated as we have it such a good shot ... Amazing timing ,used pre seed , ate really really well and had acupuncture ... How could I not get pregnant ?! Lol


----------



## Gypsy99

It's annoying isn't it. We all try to be the healthiest we possible can so why doesn't it happen.


----------



## Katy78

I see something Gypsy!
I hope it's beginning of your BFP!


----------



## Gypsy99

I really hope so too. Fingers crossed my temp is still up tomorrow.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh good luck Gypsy! I thought I saw something but not sure with image on my phone. Fingers crossed xx

Oh and cola cubes are hard sweets. Red cube shaped, with a sugary coating and a chewy centre. Supposed to taste like cola. Used to get them when I was a kid but saw them the other day when I was feeling nauseous - which I wondered if was due to ovulation at the time.

Fuschia I've got my heating on right now! It's been cold here past couple of nights. The sun may be out (now n then!) but it's a cold wind. Hopefully that's got something to do with it for you or your temping wasn't quite right. I hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## fuschia

Where are you baby brain? I'm in Kent (uk) X 

And yes the sun is out - Sunday was really warm and we haven't had heating on but last 2 nights I've been so chilly !


----------



## ricschick

Gypsy I see something I hope this is your month!!! X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fuschia I'm in Lanarkshire, Scotand. Had a decent weekend, not as warm as you guys but nice. Was freezing Sunday night. Don't know when I'm going to get this heating off for "summer"! Lol xx


----------



## waiting2c

I see something gypsy!! I hope this is it for you!!

Will read properly tomorrow and see how you all doing! Hopefully there are about to be some bfps


----------



## baby D

Gypsey I see something!! How exciting!

As for me, my temp dropped slightly this morning BUT AF is due today and no sign of her at all. No spotting either which I always get the day before!! 

Please let her stay away!!

What do you guys think looking at my chart? Still in with a shot even with the temp dip this morning?


----------



## fuschia

Baby D - yeah that dip is nothing to be bothered about it - still in !

I keep telling myself that I'm still in desire my big 2 day dip lol! It's weird that it dipped at 10dpo I think - could I clutch at straws and say it could be implantation dip perhaps ?!

AF is due tomorrow for me .

X


----------



## Gypsy99

Yaya so glad I've not gone mad. Fingers crossed still though. 

Baby D your temp is still looking above cover line so definitely in with a chance. 

Fushia hope she stays away!! 

I'm up at 2am with this BS cold. Make sure I'll still get my plus 3 hours for temp taking.


----------



## baby D

Fuschia yesets call it implantation!! No AF them still in &#128516;When is the witch due?


----------



## fuschia

Tomorrow for me !


----------



## baby D

Mines today! Though I'm holodjng out till Friday incase ff got my ovulation day wrong &#128516;


----------



## Tristansmom

Woo hoo Gypsy! Baby D TEST ALREADY OMG lololol jk, test when you want. I'm not feeling really optimistic about my chances at this point, I don't really have any reason why it's just a feeling. I'll test on Thursday, and I have betas scheduled for Saturday/Monday (I'm on progesterone until my clinic sees my beta numbers, then I'll stop it to bring on AF if it's negative, I actually don't even know what happens if it's pos?) Not really expecting much though. Just had a fight with my wife because she had a fight with her teenage son and for some reason blamed it on me? so not feeling great in general today. :(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh I am sorry to hear that Tristansmom. I hope you guys make up quickly from it. :hugs: I still have my fingers crossed for you to get a BFP when you test!

Gypsy - any update today? How was temp this morning?

BabyD - your chart still looks great! Hoping great things for you.

:hugs: Fuschia - I still hope AF stays away for you, im not very good at reading charts!

How is everything going babybrain? 

I am somewhere between 5 and 8dpo today (not sure which day I ovulated), with things like ovulation cramps, do you get them up till you ovulate and then they go away, or can they persist for a couple of days post ovulation? I am waiting on my ICs to arrive so no testing for me until they do, hopefully they come tomorrow otherwise with the easter post delays they wont come until on AF time or after!


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry Tristans mum. Any fighting sucks with spouses. I do hope it works out this cycle for you.

Waiting2c I get ovulation cramps for a couple of days usually. My temp has gone up another .1 degree this morning, but I've got an awesome cold so might be effecting things. Still cramping a little.

Won't take another test until Friday.


----------



## waiting2c

Really hope its your month Gypsy, I guess hard to tell from chart if sick as well but hopefully the cramps are implantation and stretching based!

Wish my ICs would arrive already lol, I am a bit of a POAS addict lol


----------



## Katy78

My test was negative early in the morning and later AF started. I guess my LF is longer now.
At least my wacky cycle is over...


----------



## fuschia

Fingers so crossed for you guys ! Gypsy - all is sounding so good !

Katy- ah I'm sorry AF got you :(

My temp shot up this morning .... But I did wake up feeling mega hot ! I had the heating on ( had this on 2 nights in a row now ) and I had the covers right on top of me so although I would be tempted to get excited ... I don't know if it is accurate !! Either way ... AF is due today so not long to wait !


----------



## baby D

Oooh fuschia exciting!! Fingers crossed for you &#128516;

Loving the art idea gigs!

Dobs I use something called forehead for my killer headaches when pregnant. It's like a stick thing you rub on. Smells all herbally. A bit like Vicks. Do you have anything like that that might offer you some relief! Thank goodness for spring break! I'm on mine now!

As for me, temp has stayed the same today rather than dropping like it normally would. I'm now either officially late for AF if I ovulated when ff gave the crosshairs, or I'm on the day when spotting is most likely to begin (if I ovulated a bit later) but for that I'd have expected a temp drop! I'm soooooo nervous!


----------



## fuschia

Did a hpt this morning - stark white ! It's quite a sensitive one too ( asda own ). So it's looking very unlikely for me ! AF sure to show her face today if my lp is 11 days again x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Morning Ladies,

Sorry For af Katy x :(

Hope things are better with your wife Tristansmom, any wee argument can really be upsetting. My OH was so snappy last night, actually when was the full moon? I swear he has a cycle! Lol 

Afm I'm probably 10dpo and my ic was BFN this morning. Stared at it A LOT in every light possible LOL. Thought I could make out a shaddow at some angles but let's be honest here....it's as white as snow!!! Lol
Not sure when af due, cycles have never been regular. Will test again tmw.

Good luck everyone :) xx


----------



## babymumma6

Baby d - your chart looks so positive!! Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I actually think I'm out. I'm getting 100% AF cramps today and my temp has gone down slightly - but is a little every where because of this cold. I tried poas this morning but got a dud with no control line at all. And we are going to see our friends new baby tomorrow. Already know I'll be depressed and horrible just like every scycle.


----------



## baby D

Chin up Gypsy xxx you're not out until AF actually arrives and your temp is still above your cover line xx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh gypsy, sorry to read your post. I hope hope hope AF stays away for you, it is so hard.

Baby D, how can you be holding out on POAS for so long? I salute you!

Fuschia - sorry to hear you think AF on her way :hugs:

Katy - :hugs: 

Babybrain - I am so like you with tests, stare and photo them in every light hoping that there is something to be seen. I am hoping you are still just too early for it to show.

Fingers crossed for my ICs to arrive today, else they wont till Thursday next week at earliest with Easter and our Mail Delivery Days (Mon, Thurs, Sat), although I am not sure if Sat is a holiday so perhaps a chance for then too. Having a lot of pain in my left hip and sore boobs but that is it.


----------



## baby D

Waiting -- I'm just too nervous! Also don't want to waste money on a test just to have AF show up straight after....

I can't decide if my chart looks promising or whether I think it's a total fluke &#128514;


----------



## Gypsy99

baby D said:


> Chin up Gypsy xxx you're not out until AF actually arrives and your temp is still above your cover line xx

Thanks. I know though every feeling is the same. She'll be here tomorrow or Saturday for sure.


----------



## fuschia

Baby D- so excited for you , amazing you are holding off testing - some will power you have but I totally understand your reasons !!

Gypsy - argh so frustrating ... I hope your not out though xx

I've attached the pic of my test from yesterday- the bfn . I put it on countdown to pregnancy gallery and a few people think positive ?! Now I look I'm not sure if I can see a shadow line but then again I got the same last month from these tests and vowed never to use them again lol !

Any opinions would be appreciated .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## waiting2c

I feel like I can see something at the top!


----------



## baby D

I can see a line -- I'm not sure it's pink though. How many dpo are you?

As for me, slight temp spike this morning &#128561; Two days late for af according to ff. no spotting yet.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry I can't make anything out...but it's hard on screen. Fingers crossed for you x

I'm still BFN.....not out yet, keeping positive.
Had a great wee date night last night with OH, went to see Bruno Mars, it was brilliant. Nice to get a break and also think about something else lol.


----------



## baby D

Oooh babybrain that sounds fun!! I love a good date night!


----------



## waiting2c

Oh that sounds lovely baby brain!! I love a wee date night!


----------



## baby D

I'm having zero AF signs ladies! No spotting, no bloating, no cramping, no being grumpy. All good except I'm having no BFP signs either &#128546;

Actually I do have fuller boobs but that's an af sign too so &#128561;

Please let my chart be positive and not a fluke!!


----------



## babymumma6

I was the same with both my previous pregnancies baby d... they all came when I was about 6 weeks pregnant!


----------



## baby D

Oooh baby mummy that's exciting to know!!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks guys ! Ah I don't know .

AF was due yesterday but so far not here . But the acupuncture could have def altered my lp as she was saying it would be good to make it a bit longer than 11 days so ... Who knows .


----------



## baby D

Oh no &#128546;Think af cramps are starting up &#128546;


----------



## fuschia

Baby D - hope that's a false alarm !


----------



## baby D

Me too fuschia &#128532;


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no guys, hope it's not af!!


----------



## fuschia

After a few questionable Asda tests I decided to buy frer... Apart from it wasn't frer and I've got something called 'first response rapid results' apparently these aren't sensitive at all and it's a bfn.

Realistically I have gotta be waiting for AF now surely ! I'm sure I would have had an obvious bfp by now at 13dpo. My last bfp was 11dpo and the one before was much earlier ! 

I'd love if I was getting my bfp so much but I'm guessing that accupuncture has extended my luteal phase for me !


----------



## Gypsy99

Baby D that sounds exciting!! your chart looks amazing too.

Fushia I can see a faint line too, but it doesn't look pink. Fingers crossed for you though.

Babybrain fingers crossed for you too!! Glad you got a date night in.

Waiting2c hope you are doing OK.

AFM - temp is still above coverline, but I've been getting a lot cramps still. I kept getting stitch while I was lying in bed last night which was really annoying. 

It's pissing down with rain and has been all week. Hoping this storm passes today like they say it is going to.

Good luck to anyone I've missed. xo


----------



## ricschick

fuschia said:


> Baby D- so excited for you , amazing you are holding off testing - some will power you have but I totally understand your reasons !!
> 
> Gypsy - argh so frustrating ... I hope your not out though xx
> 
> I've attached the pic of my test from yesterday- the bfn . I put it on countdown to pregnancy gallery and a few people think positive ?! Now I look I'm not sure if I can see a shadow line but then again I got the same last month from these tests and vowed never to use them again lol !
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated .

I see it!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies! Just popped on to share this! 

DH and I were holding off on baby #3 because we kept going back and forth on if we wanted to try or not. He left for a week at the beginning of April and we DTD Saturday and Sunday right before he left on Monday. I took a test today and it came up right away! I am so beyond shocked because we weren't really trying and it took us 6 months to conceive our youngest so this was a definite shock! 

I hope you all are doing well! I can't believe it lol
 



Attached Files:







pg1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9









pg2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fuschia

Congrats Ashley xx


----------



## baby D

Congratulations! Very clear BFP!!

I've woke up feeling pregnant today! I can't explain it -- I just feel it. 

Eeek &#128516; Temp stayed up today too &#128516; I might have to buy a test.....


----------



## babymumma6

Congrats Ashley!! How great is that!
Baby d.... I've been waiting to hear!!! Do a test!!!!

Think I'm out this cycle... 11dpo but feel AT coming along... happy sort of as it would have been due the 24th Dec!!


----------



## baby D

Ha ha babymumma I'll pick one up at the supermarket today &#128516;

Too nervous...


----------



## waiting2c

Wow congrats Ashley!! That's awesome!!

Buy a test babyd!!!!! So can't wait to hear!!

I found a test and peed on it today and was bfn. Only 7-9dpo so trying not to feel sad about it! Hopefully my ic s arrive tomorrow!

Sorry to hear you think you out babymumma, hope it's not the case!!

I just wish we could all get a bfp now!


----------



## fuschia

My temp has plummeted this morning ! Come on AF stop messing me around now !


----------



## Katy78

OMG, congrats ashlay! Awesome!
Baby D, I hope you get your BFP, surely sounds promising!

AFM, started with clomid today. I thought I might increase my dosage but I already had a half tablet left from last month so I'll do that next month if this cycle isn't successful. For now I'm only hoping that O isn't delayed again.


----------



## Gypsy99

WOW!! Huge congratulations Ashley! 

Baby D get the test!! Your chart looks amazing!

Fushia. I'm sorry. Stupid AF.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much ladies. I'm still in shock. It's 1:15am here and I'm just so....excited? Nervous? I don't even know lol. I can't sleep! 

I can't wait to see if you guys have your bfps! I only left this board because I didn't want to get baby fever and want to test all the time if we weren't really wanting another. But since it happened anyways , here I am again lol.


----------



## babymumma6

I bet you baby d!!! But it's so promising and so exciting!!

Katy - I've had to use Clomid befoee. What dose are you on now?


----------



## baby D

Tested -- negative &#128546; In shock as was sure I'd get BFP &#128546; One more test in box so will test again in morning if AF still a no show!


----------



## fuschia

Ah baby D that sucks - I'm sorry ! Hate bfns :(


----------



## baby D

Me too! I'm so sure I am though! But I guess not! Never had a chart look like this either!


----------



## babymumma6

Ohhh No!!! Def test again in the morning. Your chart looks so promising!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Gah - how can it be negative babyd!!! I hope tomorrow's test is positive!!


----------



## baby D

Thank you ladies! I really was shocked to see a bfn but it's stark white do I guess it must be accurate &#128546; Not even a squinter &#128546;


----------



## fuschia

Cd 1 for me ! 
At least it's come now and I need to see having a 13 day Luteal phase as a positive thing ... Hopefully my next ovulation will be a littl earlier too ! Acupuncture next week so hopefully for next cycle x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey everyone,

Sorry about af Fuschia, onwards and upwards! Fingers crossed for this next cycle x

Good luck with tomorrow's test baby D, it sucks when your body starts messing with you. Hope it was a dud test or something! Ovulated later perhaps... Good luck x

Ashley a massive congratulations! Good to see you and with the awesome news too. :)

Waiting2c fingers crossed for you, hope your ic's arrive so you can get peeing LOL

Gypsy hope that storm has passed and all ok there :)

Sorry anyone that I've missed, hope all ok.

Afm, well test was negative again......never seen anything so blindingly white before! LOL. Since then I've had a few teeny streaks of light pink/brown on wiping. Wonder if af is on her way? I'm never clockwork, so we shall see.

I still have worries that I'm doing the right thing. Can I cope with 3? My 2 boys are a bit of a handful and I do turn into a raving screaming banshee now n then lol. I worry about space and finances. We would mange on OH wage but I don't want it to be too stretched. And babies don't cost much but teenagers will!!
I also don't think my parents will be too supportive. Will think I'm daft. They've helped out with the boys but I don't want to have to ask them to help out watching another baby, even though I only work 3 mornings. Dad has just retired, I feel it's their time now. Ds1 is at school and Ds2 will start nursery in August. So really that's their time of babysitting over. 
I'm back and forth all the time, worrying. My close friend has 4 kids and I admire her family and what an amazing mum & person she is. She is very supportive. 
At the end of the day I would like a slightly bigger family when I'm older, and for them to have each other when I'm not here. That's why I'm doing it.

Sorry for bleathering on! Anyone else worry? Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Im sorry but at the same time happy AF has finally come for you Fushia. 

Babybrain. I have that feeling quite often. My son is a handful I worry about finances, but I also think about the actual need I have for this baby. It's not a want for me. It's actually quite frustrating because sometimes I want to give up but the need is there so strongly. It's only when AF arrives that I feel like a useless woman for not being able to make a baby. Everything in my life has generally sorted itself out when it comes to finances etc. I've had some pretty rough patches with my ex. 

I'm up at 4am with major cramping and although I've tempted at a different time a pretty big temp drop. Going to start putting things in a daily diary through my journal and back to trying all the maca, grapefruit juice theories again this cycle. No alcohol again. Was trying to be more relaxed last cycle but being sick AGAIN probably didn't help things. 

Cycle 15 ladies......:cry:


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came fuschia and gypsy! 

Good luck baby d for tomorrow's tests!


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - what is maca ? I'm wel up for trying some different things to help next few cycles ! I was going to try and get some Angus Castus ... Have you tried that ? I might get some but not really sure about what it's meant to do!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey rickschick how are you keeping? X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy, don't give yourself a rough time. You've made 2 gorgeous babies and no 3 will come. I think it's harder when you know you can do it and wonder why it's not happening again? X


----------



## ricschick

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hey rickschick how are you keeping? X

I'm ok thank you bleeding has stopped I'm just spotting brown now, pregnancy tests are still very strong so I'm clinging on to that I have my 2nd scan on Tuesday.


----------



## Gypsy99

fuschia said:


> Gypsy - what is maca ? I'm wel up for trying some different things to help next few cycles ! I was going to try and get some Angus Castus ... Have you tried that ? I might get some but not really sure about what it's meant to do!

Maca powder is a libido enhancer among other things. Google Nguyen shows how many health benefits it has. Have tried Angus castis and it's good, but don't think I need it as my love is pretty good. 

Thanks babybrain. I'm still knackered today. She arrives at 6am this morning. I just want to sleep but with the kids arrives to home and so many visitors today! Not happening. DH will be grumpy as to me if I falls to sleep to early and don't help with the Easter bunny!


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry AF came fuschia and gypsy, it is always so hard when you want something different!

Hope you get a bfp on todays test babyd

babybrain, - it is something I think about a lot too, how will it all go having three, is it the right decision, but then I also know I want one more baby, and everything that comes with it so it must be the right call for me. I hope.. lol.

Another BFN today - I went out and brought a test as I feel off but nothing. Feel sick today, have had super dooper sore boobs for a few days and a lot of cramping. 8-10dpo today I think so who knows. My ICs didnt arrive so I wll have to hold off on the testing, they wont come till Tuesday at the earliest now :-( If I am having another cycle like last month then I would be 12dpo today and be expecting AF monday and never had a shot at pregnancy this month but if the cramping egg white cm etc are right then the 8-10dpo is right with AF somewhere Wed-Fri. Wish I knew already!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Well that's AF arrived here :( I knew we didn't do enough this month but still hoped. Oh well.

Waiting2c, got my fingers crossed for you. All the uncertainty and waiting is such a nightmare. X


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: babybrain! Af sux!!!!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry babybrain. Xx


----------



## babymumma6

Sorry Babybrain... AD massively sucks!


----------



## fuschia

Ah sorry babybrain. Well looks like you, gypsy and I are cycle buddies ... Let's make this the one !

I am starting a full time teaching placement in a week so I'm going to be a bit shattered but I hope I still can squeeze in some bd !


----------



## Gypsy99

I've got one in two weeks two fushia. But they aren't doing teaching placement it's now a community placement. We can go through this next cycle together. Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## baby D

Here you go then .... top one is yesterday and bottom two today. Total BFN &#55357;&#56866;Today's one something catches my eye but not clearly if that makes sense but not showing on pics.


----------



## Gypsy99

I can't see anything either but it's a very long luteal phase for you. Hmmmm


----------



## baby D

That's exactly what makes me hopeful as my chart is good but getting bfn so guess my body is having a wacky cycle! If no AF by tomorrow then I'll buy some more tests!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Baby D xxx

Thanks ladies, felt a bit down yesterday and I'm having the mother of all AF's! Boys are driving me mad too lol. It's funny though as today I feel relaxed in a way, the pressure and uncertainty is gone. I have 2 weeks to think about something else before we start again! :)


----------



## babymumma6

Baby d... you do have a long luteal phase. Is it normally that long? Are your cycles normally regular?


----------



## ricschick

Something is catching my eye but get pink dye tests instead!!


----------



## baby D

Babymumma -- no my leatul phase is usually 11 days. 12 ocassionally. I'm regular too so this is a whole new pattern to me.

Been having wet cm today too -- keep thinking my spotting has started but nope. Nothing yet.


----------



## babymumma6

I'm having the same issue. I'm thinking I've ovulated later than I thought I did. I'm usually 12ish days too and I'm day 14.


----------



## baby D

Think my spotting is starting &#128545; Slight change to cm colour. So unexpected as it usually starts mid morning! &#128545;


----------



## Katy78

Hi. I'm sorry about BFNs girls :growlmad:. I'm still hoping that changes though. 
What's with this month... LP is supposed to be quite constant but it's messing with us now I see. Mine was 14 days instead of the usual 11.

My AF is ending, I have one more day of clomid, hoping that this cycle is more successful. For starters, I'm hoping O isn't late again.


----------



## baby D

Big temp drop this morning &#128545;


----------



## babymumma6

Me too baby D! So disappointing.

Katy... Have everything crossed! I used Clomid to conceive my first!!


----------



## heaveneats

Hi everyone, i'd love to join as i'll be ttc#3 kinda,i've been diagnosed with Hashimoto disease and have been told my chances are slim without help, but i'm trying anyway! not sure really what CD i am, i think 11?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Heaveneats, wishing you the best of luck :) :dust:


----------



## heaveneats

BabyBrain80 said:


> Welcome Heaveneats, wishing you the best of luck :) :dust:

thank you :flower:


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry baby D :-(. I wish we had some sort of control over this process :-(.

Welcome heaven and good luck!!

Katy good luck with the closed too. 

Cd4 for me. DH and I areally doing a healthy exercise mission. He wants to do this diet that quits carbohydrates which I'm not totally keen on for me. I'm small already so losing carbs I'll go down from 62kgs to 56kgs again especially with exercise which is too skinny for me. So I'll most likely only do the exercise side of things.


----------



## babymumma6

CD1 for me... sorta happy for an answer. 

Welcome Heaven!! Best of luck :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Everyone - hope you all had a lovely easter!

BabyD - Really sorry, :hugs: that really sucks, everything seemed so promising, I hate how we get our hopes up only to have AF dash them so often!

Welcome Heaveneats! This is a lovely group of ladies so you will enjoy being part of it!

Gypsy - Best of luck for this cycle, hopefully this is the one! 

BabyBrain, Katy, Fuschia how are you all doing?

Tristansmum - how are you doing, when is your beta due to be done? Have my fingers crossed you get/have gotten a good result!

Rickschick - when is your next scan? 

AFM - not sure where I am at, too scared to test again as I dont want to see another BFN, my body is hell bent on playing tricks on me, seems I get all symptoms I used to only get when pregnant when I am not, this cycle I have had sore boobs, cramps at ovulation that died off for a few days then kicked in again and havent gone away, nausea - I never used to get any of these, before kids I never knew when I was ovulating, since kids I always cramp at ov, but never ever have I had sore boobs and nausea without being pregnant, they were in fact the things that made me test with the other two. Sigh. AF due Thursday based on an average cycle for me.

Might get some LH strips for next cycle so I have a bit more idea of what is happening. Still have yet to receive my ICs too, ordered them nearly 2 weeks ago!


----------



## waiting2c

babymumma6 said:


> CD1 for me... sorta happy for an answer.
> 
> Welcome Heaven!! Best of luck :)

:hugs: for AF, but good to have an answer and be able to move forwards again. The limbo stage is the worst!


----------



## waiting2c

turns out I have no will power and when my ICs didnt arrive yet again I used my last good test. Thought I could see a little something but pretty sure I am being overly optimistic.


----------



## heaveneats

I took an ic opk but just a negative :( I don't even know what cd I am ugh


----------



## babymumma6

Thank you waitingtc!!
It sure does suck!!!

Where abouts are you wonderful ladies from? I'm from Melbourne Australia xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Christchurch nz here. Spent a good 9 years in Melbourne though. 

Sorry for all the bfns. These cycles are getting harder and harder. 

Just found out two more people are more pregnant today. A little over it.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck heaveneats.

I'm from Slovenia.


----------



## ricschick

Right I've had my scan and still none the wiser! &#128543; The sac has had significant growth she said going from 3mm to 10mm and now has a yolk sac but still don't no if it's going to progress into a baby as still couldn't see a hb. Foetal age should have been 7+3 but it's looking more like 6+3 so I have to go back in a week and if there is a hb great if not then looks like a miscarriage. So I'm still in limbo not knowing what the hell is going to happen. Bleeding stopped a week ago now I'm just lightly spotting brown. So that's that.


----------



## waiting2c

I hope all is okay Ricschick - sorry you are still in limbo :hugs:

I'm from Auckland Nz


----------



## heaveneats

ricschick i'm so sorry you are going through that :(

i'm from Ontario Canada, still feels like winter here but its supposed to be spring!

i took another OPK and negative, i my actually be CD 15 i think my ticker is wrong, last time i was OV'ing CD 16 or 17 so maybe tomorrow


----------



## babymumma6

Ricschick - how horrible! I'm so sorry...

I had my best friend tell me she's pregnant today after only 1 month of trying and only 1 go... crazy to think that even happens! She's so lucky...


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies - i hope this next cycle is a lucky one for this thread :)

I am just back from accupuncture on cd5 . Hoping it will make me ovulate earlier than cd18 ! X


----------



## Tristansmom

:( So I had a beta on Saturday at 14 dpIUI, negative. Looks like no more babies for me. :'( FX for all of you!


----------



## fuschia

Ah tristansmom in gutted for you - sorry :( xxx


----------



## heaveneats

so sorry tristansmom :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry Tristansmom xxx massive hugs :( 

Sorry Rickschick for your continued limbo. Hope there is a hb next week xxx

All OK here although I should probably follow Gypsy's example and get some exercise done! Don't feel this body is ready for summer lol
Back to work today after the spring break, I do admin in a nursery 3 mornings a week. I was there in body but not in mind that's for sure.....not sure where I have left my head today but feel like I'm on some other planet!!! 

Hope everyone is OK otherwise xxx


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, sorry I've been taking a little break. 

I'm sorry to you all that AF got this cycle. 

Fingers crossed for the next! 

Ricschick I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo at the moment it must be horrid, sending some big hugs.

Afm, I'm currently 12dpo after getting my peak using my cbfm this month. I think my luteal phase is 13 days but not 100% as I had a 45 day cycle last month!! I'm too scared to test! 

x


----------



## baby D

AF got me &#128546; still onwards and upwards! CD1 for me!


----------



## fuschia

Love your attitude baby D - sorry this wasn't the one but fingers crossed for next cycle x


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry BabyD, least the limbo is over and the next chance is here!


----------



## heaveneats

i just had my second round of blood tests- they told me i'm not ovulating on my own most likely because of my bummed up thyroid :( i wish they would just put me on clomid if they know i need it :( i think i'll still keep taking OPK just to see


----------



## Gypsy99

That sucks but at least there are fertility drugs that you can take to help out. 

Hows everyone else going?


----------



## babymumma6

Can you ask for the Clomid? Have you had it before heavenheats?


----------



## Bloblo

Im back! 
I was in limbo for 10days not knowing whether or not my pregnancy will be viable. It was the worst kind of hell imaginable. Even though I miscarried yesterday - it feels like i lost my baby more than a week ago. I'm relieved to have an answer and to have some closure to be able to move on. I am dealing with this loss now and at least i can take a week off work to come to terms with it.
If you want more details, you can read my pregnancy journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...reams-can-come-true-my-pregnancy-journal.html

I am not quite ready to start trying again, but think i will be after first af.


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Bloblo :cry: :hugs:.
Your time will come.


----------



## babymumma6

Bloblo... I'm so sorry! That is something I've never experienced and wouldn't even know what to do or feel. I hope your doing ok and I agree. Your time will come x


----------



## fuschia

Bloblo I'm so sorry :( welcome back though and I hope your rainbow baby is around the corner xxxxxxx


----------



## heaveneats

bloblo i'm so sorry about that :( its a very difficult loss :(

babymumma6 - i have never been on clomid before so i'm not sure what to expect


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Bloblo I am so very sorry for your loss :( massive hugs, we are all here with you xxx

Nothing to report here, although I think my head is still somewhere up in the clouds and not coming down anytime soon! Honestly I don't know what is wrong with me at the moment. I've had too many things to think about and now it seems my brain has given up! At least the kids are still fed, clean and alive lol so doing something right!! Haha!

I'd like to go to bed and just sleep for a few days...:)


----------



## waiting2c

Oh I am so so sorry Bloblo, I cant even begin to imagine how awful that has been for you.


----------



## waiting2c

Still no AF here, been thinking it is starting every day this week due to cramping. Tested negative on Tuesday and too scared to test since then. Plus my ICs still havent come so I would have to go out and buy a test and dont want to waste money! Might have to bite bullet today as have a big family event on tomorrow and there will be drinking, dont want to do it if is chance but dont want to not and then get AF day after or something.


----------



## babymumma6

Heaven - it helps alot to make your cycle regular and boosts the ovulation. Hopefully they give it to you. I used it for my first pregnancy. Couldn't ovulate on my own and didn't have a period for over 12 months. I also found vitiman c to be really helpful to try get a cycle this time around..


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry Bloblo :-(. :hugs:

Waiting2c - I had that for my mums wedding I needed to test the morning of so I could drink lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Looks like I can... even though I would rather have a reason not to be :-(
 



Attached Files:







21 april.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babymumma6

Waitingtc - worst feeling ever. I'm so sorry!


----------



## ricschick

Bloblo I'm so sorry!! Wishing you the best of luck when you ttc again!! Xxx


----------



## Angelica

Hi all
I have recently come back to baby&bump as im ttc#3 after a great deal of thought!!
Last month was our first month of trying


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck Angelica!


----------



## heaveneats

babymumma6 said:


> Heaven - it helps alot to make your cycle regular and boosts the ovulation. Hopefully they give it to you. I used it for my first pregnancy. Couldn't ovulate on my own and didn't have a period for over 12 months. I also found vitiman c to be really helpful to try get a cycle this time around..


Yes i've heard they can be great, my doctor wants me to try on my own for 6 months before he prescribes it though :( i might get soy iso's for next one because so far no positive OPK which i doubt i'lll get since my numbers are bad.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Angelica, good luck! X

Sorry waiting2c, what DPO are you now? Go out and enjoy yourself....best of luck for next month xx


----------



## nordicpixie83

:kiss:

Hi ladies ! Got an invite to come over here ! I'm approaching my 34th birthday at an alarming rate and ttc #4 , number two for me and hubby! I have a 15yo, 10yo and 4 yo. Just stopped cerazette after 4yrs on it a week ago , so fingers crossed! No sign of AF yet or even spotting ! :shrug:

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck to you to :).


----------



## nordicpixie83

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Woo hoo welcome nordicpixie!

I came of cerazette in Feb after almost 3 years back on it after ds2. Anyhoo, after initial bleed, which I think took a week to start, my first cycle was odd. 19 days long, early ovulation (well that's what opks said) lots of cramps, bloating and feeling really quite crap! Second cycle was more normal. It's crazy how your body reacts to stopping these things. Hope you get a good cycle quickly and good luck ttc x :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Woo hoo welcome nordicpixie!
> 
> I came of cerazette in Feb after almost 3 years back on it after ds2. Anyhoo, after initial bleed, which I think took a week to start, my first cycle was odd. 19 days long, early ovulation (well that's what opks said) lots of cramps, bloating and feeling really quite crap! Second cycle was more normal. It's crazy how your body reacts to stopping these things. Hope you get a good cycle quickly and good luck ttc x :)

Yeah Yeah no sign of it yet , just felt the first dull ache deep in my belly so maybe it's not far off :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome new ladies and good luck!!! 

Sorry waiting 2c. And least alcohol can drown the sorrows. 

cd8 today. The waiting game is so boring! ! Next weekend is fertile weekend.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you all? :flower:

DH and I are officially TTC now and I'm really excited! :happydance: I have three older kids - a 9yo DS, a 7yo DD, and an angel DD who would be 5yo now. DH and I have one DS together, who is turning 8 months in two days. We've been NTNP pretty much since DS2's birth, but I didn't have cycles due to breastfeeding. DS2 is now eating more solids and sleeping better, so my cycles have come back finally. 

I'm not sure how my cycles are going to be, thanks to breastfeeding and all the fertility issues I have, but I bought some OPKs and will be testing daily to figure it out. Currently I'm cd14 and the app I've been using for many years has me ovulating around May 2nd, so we shall see.


----------



## heaveneats

welcome nordicpixie!!

well i'm not sure what is going on i've got heavy spotting now and i'm CD 18 :( never got a positive OPK and i starting peeing on them right after AF so i know i could not have missed it


----------



## babymumma6

Welcome everyone!!

Heaven- maybe it's because your ovulation isn't real strong?


----------



## Gypsy99

That could be the case Heaven. I've only been using them the last few months though. They are helpful when they work properly. what times do you take them? I found they were better after I had dinner and had held in my pee for a couple of hours at least. 

Our little group is getting quite big! ! Hopefully some of us will be moving on this cycle.


----------



## heaveneats

I had them working when I conceived my son but I think this thyroid thing is probably messing up my hormones

I take them after 2pm that's usually best for me


----------



## heaveneats

This is the opk itook just now, spotting stopped:shrug:
I know it's not positive but seems like more than a thin line
 



Attached Files:







20170421_210120.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gypsy99

Mine get like that a day or two before I get a positive . Goo'd luck.


----------



## babymumma6

I haven't done OPKS for a while. Starting them this month.. hopefully they help!


----------



## fuschia

I've just got 8 opks for this cycle !

As my full time placement starts on Monday - I'm planning to still try and I'll still temp but the rest I will just see what happens. I'm going to be so busy and doing opks might not be possible at the right time as not meant to use fmu are you ! But I think we are just going to try every other night over about a week . That's if I have the energy !

X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey! I hope everyone's okay? I think I'm around 8/9dpo today, I just missed my positive opk this month, as I started testing too late! :( Had a lot of other signs though. Sorry I haven't been on for a little while, been having scans and tests to find out if there's anything wrong.. luckily there's not, and I've had the all clear! I decided to test this morning, I'll upload a pic below.. 

Took the chilled out route this cycle, no stressing! X


----------



## rebeccalouise

:D
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170422-121747.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 14









Screenshot_20170422-121221.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gypsy99

I think I see something!!!! Congrats!!!! 

Fushia placement is such a pain. We aren't doing class placement this term either just community placement with adults which I'm not keen on. Have to do it after this week.

DH really pissed me off last night and never apologises. Just continues to say I'm wrong. I be supported him through so many business ideas but he never does anything about them. Then decided to have a go when he again wants me to listen and he talks about the same shit and blames me for not being interested. I've told him what to do but he never does it. Today's going to be shit. Hate how he can't do anything himself.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Men are worse than the kids sometimes! We spent 2 days not talking this week.....I'm not even sure why!?! But he was being an arse so I thought feck it, I'm not playing that game! All fine now though.

I've no OPK's left for this month, was thinking about just going relaxed, I know roughly when it should happen I guess! BD every other day or more if mood takes us ;)

Good luck rebeccalouise x


----------



## babymumma6

What CD is everyone? I'm cd6 today.. waiting for cd22


----------



## Gypsy99

LOL that sucks though! But good on you for standing up to him.

I wish next Saturday would hurry up. I have a 2000 word essay due in a week and a half and then a giant powerpoint worth 65% of my marks for one paper due the week after. i feel i need to call in sick tomorrow at work. It's school holidays too and then I have placement for a week. Yay for late nights!! I am not allowed to get stressed this cycle damn it!!


----------



## heaveneats

DH can really pissed me off to, I feel ya. Like the whole putting the dishes in the dishwasher thing, it's 1 step to the left.... why not just put them in instead of piLing them in the sink.


Right now I've gone back to completely negative lines on my opk :( never got a positive just an almost positive. I've booked an appointment with my old gynecologist to see if he will give me clo mid for next cycle


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies! Hope you all well, will catch up and post properly tomorrow! Just wanted to say hi

Cd2 for me today :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

Just thought I'd update.. I got my :bfp: this morning! :D Thank you for supporting me ladies, even if I didn't post much. It's not very dark yet, but I'm going to enjoy every second.. As I've been waiting over a year, just to see a line pop up! :haha: 

I hope you don't mind me sticking around though? As I'd love to see you all get your :bfp: :) 

How is everyone? X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170424_103038405.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_20170424-102348.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babymumma6

RebeccaLouise CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Rebeccalouise! That's fantastic news! Yes please do stick around but hopefully we will all be joining you soon on other pregnancy threads.

Cd10 I think for me, not been keeping close track. Busy busy today, work then shopping, just grabbing lunch before I go pick up ds1 from school. Then there's housework...... think I'm going to have to bring some work home, fallen right behind and so much going on I can't catch up. A couple of hours at home one evening without distractions would help.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats rebeccalouise! Happy 9 months!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Afm, just peeing on OPKs and waiting for a positive. It's our anniversary on the 26th and I'm hoping to O around then. We'll go out without the kids, have dinnner (Japanese hopefully), have some wine in the evening...
I'm off work from 26th Apr till 2nd May so tww should pass quickly. Will be busy with my boys.


----------



## heaveneats

congrats Rebeccalouise!! great lines!

katy lucky you to have time off during your TWW!

i think i'm in my TWW.. i did test with a final OPK yesterday afternoon and it was finally positive, but i'm still having some spotting so i'm not sure. We BD'ed yesterday morning but not last night as i thought AF was on her way in. ANyways i guess we will see, this month is a bit of an off one, didnt even know we would be TTC but life happens, so i wasnt tracking my cycle well.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Have a lovely night out Katy and happy anniversary!

Hope you've caught that egg Heaven! 

:dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations Rebecca!!!!

Exciting Katy. Hope you enjoy your night.

I'm CD11 today. Practically attacked DH this morning LOL. Too early though. Saturday and Sunday are my most fertile days. Was hoping to have a date night too, but can't get a babysitter for the kids this weekend. I'm hooking into the primrose oil grapefruit or pineapple juice, red raspberry and green tea at the moment though. Really really really think it will all work out this cycle. It has too already!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks guys, it was a chemical though. Tests have now turned negative. I'm deverstated. Don't know if I can keep doing this. &#128148; Hope you're all okay, and thank you for your congratulations anyway! X


----------



## Katy78

Oh no! I'm sorry rebeccalouise!
I've been there, I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## babymumma6

Oh no.. I'm so so so sorry!! Don't give up yet... I know easier said than done!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Rebeccalouise:( so sorry xxx

Rickschick when is your scan? Thinking about you and fingers crossed x


----------



## heaveneats

rebecca louise i'm so sorry :( its so hard going through that, I have been there, something so exciting is handed to you then quickly taken away it seems so unfair. If you need to vent or anything please feel free to PM me.

Gypsy wow thats a very good plan of attack!!! i never knew those things could help.


SO far i think i'm 1DPO, i got my positive OPK at noon on sunday ( was probably positive before that) and we had just BD'ed that morning at 8 am and a few days before that as well, Last night we were going to DTD as well but honestly DH and I were so exhausted we fell asleep and i'm not even upset. Its supposed to be fun and not forced so i'm glad we took the night off we both needed it. If we missed out chnace then so be it lol. I have a doctors appointment today for more blood test to see how my thyroid levels are and to see what medication will work for me, which i'm happy to finally be getting! Maybe it will make TTC easier.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! How are you all doing?

RebeccaLouise - I am so sorry to read your most recent update. :hugs:

Katy - hope date night went well!

Gypsy - It sucks when cant get a sitter aye, especially when its fertile time of the month, not always so romantic to just jump them!

Heaven - Hope you got your timing right and that this is your month!

BabyBrain - how are you doing? Just hanging out waiting for O?

How is everyone else going??

I am waiting out the last day or so of AF and then just in that time of nothing ness before ovulation lol! I really hope this month is it, if not might have to skip a couple of months as Feb Mar are too busy for me work wise to be out of action. Sigh. Think I will order some Ov Strips rather than hope for the best! Things have been all over place, last cycle was 35 days, one before was 28!


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm so sorry Rebecca :cry:

Heaven i'm just doing that to help increase my fluid intake and also help with my cervical mucus. I don't get much and all those things are meant to help.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all :)

Waiting2c yeah I'm just waiting, trying not to think about it too much, waiting to O really is nothingness! Lol. It's going quite quickly this time, maybe since I'm taking a more relaxed approach and not doing OPK's. I even had to check what CD I was today! It's DS2 3rd birthday on Sunday, so that's occupying me too.

X


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone for all your support but it's a missed miscarriage. D&C has been booked for the 5th may. Xx


----------



## Bloblo

ricschick said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support but it's a missed miscarriage. D&C has been booked for the 5th may. Xx

Im so sorry to hear this :hugs:
I've gone through the same with d&c on the 19th. I know how dark the days can seem. (If it helps: i had anesthesia for the procedure. It took 15min. Afterwards I took some ibuprofen, but by the next day i had zero pain and zero bleeding. So your recovery will be mostly emotional- at least there is not too much to worry about physically). Your limbo is over at least. But it can really take time to grieve for your lost baby. Take care of yourself and please reach out if you need to chat.


----------



## ricschick

Thank you bloblo that really helps. I'm disappointed but I'm relieved that I now no. Xx


----------



## babymumma6

I'm so sorry ricschick.. I have no words! Try look after yourself and seek support from everyone x


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry ricschick :hugs:.


----------



## Katy78

It's not date night yet but getting closer. It's 2 pm. We're leaving in a couple of hours. I'm really looking forward to eating sushi and sashimi. I can still have it, if I'm a day or two before O, right? No raw fish or alcohol afer O. 
OPK was almost positive today, I have ewcm and my ovaries hurt so this is it. It'll either be tomorrow or the next day. We'll try to make an anniversary baby tonight :winkwink:.


----------



## BabyBrain80

:hugs:Rickschick I am so sorry. Xxx


----------



## heaveneats

ricschick i am so sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Katy lots of :dust: and you make your anniversary baby!!! Xx


----------



## waiting2c

so so sorry to hear Ricschick :hugs:


----------



## Missy08

Hello! Thought I'd jump on here a little late. DH & I currently have 2 dd's and have been talking about TTC #3. I am sooo nervous about 3. 1 & 2 were very easy decisions but this one has been very difficult. However, I think we are swaying towards starting to try soonish!

Just curious if anyone else is as nervous as me haha! Not sure why this has been such a hard decision, I go back and fourth a lot. :wacko:


----------



## Gypsy99

RicSchick I am so so sorry.

Welcome Missy08. Good luck in this tedious stressful journey.


----------



## Gypsy99

My chart looks like magic. So weird. Cp was in complete fertile position this morning so I pounced DH and he was so not into it. Will start OKS tonight.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome Missy08. I think most of us are at least a bit nervous. Having a third child is a big deal. But we all want one more child anyway and we'll do everything to keep all of them all fed, clothed and happy. 

AFM, date night was great, we had great food, wine and... Hoping I get a positive OPK today so I can sit back and enjoy tww (yeah right, hehe).


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you for all of the support ladies. <3 

I'm so so sorry ricschick! Big hugs to you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ricschick

ThAnks everyone 
Im going to hang about here until we are able to ttc again. D&c is now Wednesday so be glad to get it over with!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Missy I'm the same. I'm all over the place! I do want another but constantly have the fear!!! Lol. Ttc #1 was no where near as difficult a decision as this. It's such different circumstances and I hate that I'm even worrying about it. 

It may be a few challenging years but once it's past we will want it back!

The other thing is my age, I'm 37 this year so I feel time is running out.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm starting to notice that around ovulation time I start getting an acidy stomach and nausea. Last month the nausea lasted for well over a week. I'm going to have to get some sweets to suck again. Anyone else have ovulation symptoms? Also had terrible back ache yesterday....more on the right side.


----------



## rebeccalouise

CD 1 for me! So we'll see what this cycle brings - hopefully it'll be another regular one! :) Staying positive.. X


----------



## Gypsy99

Babybrain I do and it sucks and it's good too lol.

I've been bloated and slightly crampy the last few days. My booBS are more sensitive at times too. And I get nausea on the day and weakness. Really tiring but at least I know it's happening.

Katy I'm glad you had a good night.

Rickschick I'm sorry again.


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for O time for some of you ladies, Katy - really hope you made an anniversary baby!

Everyone else - go get that eggy!

My ICs finally arrived yesterday - took 3 weeks! Now at least I will have them for this cycle, although yet another downside to long cycles is I have ages to wait to even be close to Ov let alone the TWW, another 1.5 weeks till Ov my app guesses.
Ordered some OPTs so they should arrive in time (these ones from in NZ, ICs were overseas).

I too go back and forth on the idea of the #3, the thing that keeps me going is knowing I dont feel finished having kids yet but that doesnt make the fear of having 3 any less!


----------



## Katy78

OPK was positive today which means O is tomorrow. We BDed yesterday and that's it because we're trying to increase our options for a baby girl.
Regarding O symptoms, I usually get ovary pain for a couple of days before, ewcm and I'm bloated. And BDing hurts if it's not slow and careful.


----------



## babymumma6

The thought of having 3 scares me but the thought of regret is even worse. I know once baby is here there will be no other thought. The more harder it is to get pregnant the more I want it every day..


----------



## Gypsy99

babymumma6 said:


> The thought of having 3 scares me but the thought of regret is even worse. I know once baby is here there will be no other thought. The more harder it is to get pregnant the more I want it every day..

This is exactly me. The thought of #3 scares me and I'm sure people look at us like why the hell are you doing this, but it's a need, and every cycle that passes by the more I need it to happen. Seeing our friend's 3 week old the other day just made it so much more real. 

Dh seems more into it this time too. He's not making me feel guilty about harassing him for BD this time. Keeps making it out like it's too much pressure. It's really hard for him to see my side until I hammer it into him that the pressure for me is just as hard. Especially when you think you've missed your chance. 

I am definitely Oing in the next couple of days. My CP is in a great position these last couple of days. Extremely soft and open TMI sorry, but it better be a positive. Well it's got to be really~!! Maybe my body finally wants to do the things I've been asking for. LOL

Sorry a complete post all about me.


----------



## babymumma6

Yup I can definitely relate gypsy!! Hopefully after this cycle we both don't need to wait anymore!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Now I'm wishing I had some opks even though I was trying to play it cool this month!! Never happy! Lol


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh so annoying!! I haven't grabbed any preg tests this cycle because I'll end up using them all!!. Helps with actually waiting for AF due date.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I felt rotten last night, really nauseous, had to go to bed. Not too bad this morning. Its very interesting actually noticing what my body does, it's taken almost 37 years to notice! I've been on different pills since I was 19, only stopped to ttc before and luckily fell pregnant quickly the 3 times. So I never really tuned into what was happening. As interesting as it is I hope I don't have to examine everything for too much longer LOL.

Ticker says it's ovulation day so will go with that, tww here we come! I've got a handful of ic's so plenty if I feel the urge but I might "try" and hold out on those too :haha: mind I've said TRY! 

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm losing track on where everyone is on their cycles! :dust: xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

I've woken up nauseated too. Ovulation is weird the way it makes you feel. I'm generally really exhausted too not crazy horny on the day. I tend to be about CD11 But that's way to early!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Hey ladies. I've put this post here 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2435017-positive-opk-strong-pains.html 

But can I get your thoughts too? I had a large amount of blood mixed with CM this morning in the shower. I've got to try and convince DH to give me one more day of BD! I'm really sore in the left side. If we aren't successful this time then I might get my endo checked again. Kind of annoying I bleed every time I ovulate and worry that it flushes out his little guys.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Gypsy - didnt want to read and run but I am also unsure of when I ov compared to pains etc. If you can I would do tonight too, that would cover all bases.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks. We will I hope!!! We both are really wanting this so I hope he doesn't back out tonight!


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> Hey ladies. I've put this post here
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2435017-positive-opk-strong-pains.html
> 
> But can I get your thoughts too? I had a large amount of blood mixed with CM this morning in the shower. I've got to try and convince DH to give me one more day of BD! I'm really sore in the left side. If we aren't successful this time then I might get my endo checked again. Kind of annoying I bleed every time I ovulate and worry that it flushes out his little guys.

From when I charted I think I'd ov the same day I got the positive opk and then shortly after the next day I'd get ov pains (I think!)


----------



## fuschia

Hello!

I am still here :). Just started my full time placement this week so I am super busy ! I haven't even found time to do opks ! I have still been temping though .

I think I may have ovulated yesterday (cd16 - 2 days earlier but this was expected due to acupuncture ).

We be on cd 13 and 15 . Tried to bd this morning (cd17) but didn't work out !

Feeling so annoyed that we didn't bd last night though... we went out and had a kid free house ! But when we got into bed, I was asleep in seconds ! So prob missed our best opportunity timing wise :(


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh no!! You still have two days worth though so that's pretty good .

I hope that the placement is going OK. I have a week's worth of placement this week too. I'm off to the doctors on Friday though to get my 21 day progesterone test that they forgot!!


----------



## fuschia

My placement is going well - mine is 5 weeks long so I'm early on at the moment and I am shattered !! It's really full on and like I said/ I haven't even found time to pee on a stick !

We are going to try and bd again tonight just for luck but if my temp stays elevated then I am pretty sure that yesterday was ov day . TBH it's quite lucky we managed to bd at all with how exhausted I am every eve ! X

Good luck with your placement and your day 21 test. Have you just ovulated ? We have quite similar cycles !


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, you should be covered anyway. Spermies survive for at least 3 days, up to 5. And you should O in 24 - 48 hours after getting a positive OPK. I O within 24 hours. I've never had O bleeding but it's not problematic, some women just have it and it doesn't affect their fertility.
I get O pain a couple of days before O and it stops after I've ovulated. I get bloated around O, too. CM dries. I don't temp or check my CP.

I'm currently 2 dpo, what's done is done, all I can do now is wait. If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I might increase my clomid dosage. I'm afraid of hiperstimulation or multiples though.


----------



## fuschia

Good luck Katy !

I think I'm just behind you in the tea but it's hard to know for sure when I haven't used opks !

Interesting you have ov pain couple days before ov . Yesterday eve I had what I believe they've ov pain and was followed by a temp rise this am . But if you can get ov pain up to a few days before then I feel we should def bd tonight and maybe tomorrow just in case !


----------



## Katy78

fuschia, it can either be before O due to growing follicles, during, due to follicles bursting or after, due to some blood pooling in the abdominal cavity afer the follicles burst. So you can never be sure really...


----------



## ricschick

Good luck this cycle girls. Xx


----------



## heaveneats

Does anyone know if you can ov twice? I'm 7dpo and my opk are going positive again
 



Attached Files:







20170430_123056.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babymumma6

Heaveneats - I have heard that ovulation tests can also pick up pregnancy? Maybe do a pregnancy test. Good luck! I hope it's your month!


----------



## Gypsy99

I've heard that as well!! Take a test!!

Hope everyone is doing OK? 

Fushia Looks like I'm 2dpo today. I'd say I ovulated late Saturday night. 
First day of placement went OK. I was a little lost though. I feel like they have done this community placement for people that haven't experienced life.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy - I think I am 2dpo too .

You are probably right as you may get teachers graduating who haven't got the whole picture of life ! In my second year of study, we do an 'alternative placement ' where we spend time in a learning environment outside of school . I may volunteer at a sports club, or brownies/scouts or similar .


I took an ovulation test this morning just in case I was in fact due to ovulated today ( like last two months ) and it was super faint .

So that, with my temps and my twinges on sat night make me that that I ovulated cd 16. My temp wasn't as high this morning though as I'd hoped but still a rise from pre ov temps .... does anyone think I could be still due to ovulate ??

Think I have signs of thrush - joy , so bd may well be off the cards tonight to cover my chances so I'm hoping it was Saturday !


----------



## ricschick

I've had that when my ov tests were positive then a week or so later went positive again so I didn't ov the first time but did the second time.


----------



## heaveneats

spoke too soon! my lines have gone less colorful now :( i'm really not feeling this is my month anyways with the spotting and all that so i've prepared myself for it :) i took one this morning too and there was definitely a line with lots of color but i think it was still less than this one in the picture


----------



## Gypsy99

Grrrr thrush always comes at the wrong time. Heaps of yoghurt seems to help me.

How confusing for you heaven. Hope things sort themselves out soon.

How's everyone going today? i am apparently 3dpo which is fine. Really heavy and bloated and my boobs are hurting / heavy too. I had purple nipples today (TMI sorry) which was weird. 

Counting down the days. Not testing until mothers day. I hope I get a BFP for mothers day!! Pretty please powers that be!! Give me what I need before I start going even more crazy.


----------



## heaveneats

gypsy99 i hope you get a positive test!

ricschick gosh i hope thats not the case i was hoping my work was done! i've stopped testing anyways there is no point until i'm late then i'll do a preg test lol

Next cycle i'm going to to be taking soy isoflavones for 5 days in the beginning, i did that the cycle i conceived my son so hoping it will be lucky for me again


----------



## waiting2c

Gypsy - I hope you get a mothers day BFP too! That would be awesome!

Heaven - Your mindset is great, whatever will be will be for this cycle and can work on other ideas next time!

Ricschick - how are you doing?

How is everyone else going? Who is in the TWW now? I have forgotten sorry! When are people testing this time around?

Question - when do you start doing OPKs? I am on CD 11 now, am typically a longer cycle though. Don't want to waste them by starting too early but also don't want to risk missing anything.


----------



## heaveneats

waitingtoc - how long are your cycles? mine are 34-35 days and i usually o around cd 19-20 so i dont start testing till cd 16


----------



## nordicpixie83

I'm feeling fed up . Opks will darken over three days and then the next day nothing absolutely fecking nothing :cry:


----------



## nordicpixie83

nordicpixie83 said:


> I'm feeling fed up . Opks will darken over three days and then the next day nothing absolutely fecking nothing :cry:

So attached image shows what I mean they start getting darker then absolutely zilch ?!?! Ok they're nowhere near positive.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1946.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aidensxmomma

Nordicpixie - I'm running into the sane thing and it is so freaking frustrating. I've cried about it a couple times this cycle already. I started testing around cd14 (I typically have long cycles) and now I'm cd24 and still haven't gotten a positive. They start getting darker until they're almost positive then they go back to completely negative. I'm about to give up hope of ovulating anytime soon.


----------



## Katy78

Visible but not positive lines for a few days then very light again is what happened to me last cycle. I usually O around CD 16 (starting OPKs on CD 11 or 12). I'd almost given up on getting a positive. I finally got it on CD 21. It was just delayed. I was very happy to get a positive on CD 16 this cycle. I'm currently 5 dpo.


----------



## heaveneats

nordicpixie what brand are those OPKs called? i've been looking everywhere for the green handles ones!
also mine did that to, the LH in my system fluctuates a lot so i can get quite visible lines then have none. i know it sucks but keep testing!!!

I'm still waiting on AF over here, i'm 10 DPO and got BFN yesterday also my OPK have almost no line so i pretty much know i'm out :( (with my son i had a very visible line on my opk at 8DPO so..) which sucks because i thought my timing was great, oh well, soy isoflavones for next cycle :) Also it's nice because now i can actually have a beer when i go to a concert this thursday !!:)


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry Heaven :hug: I hate it when you know that you arent and have to wait around for AF!

Have my fingers crossed its your month all you ladies who are in the TWW, look forward to hearing of some BFPs!!

Im feeling so frustrated today, we missed the "best" window to try the last two months as my son was in hospital (long story, its all in my journal if you are interested), and we have had 28 days out but I have long cycles so am due to Ovulate early next week and he has just gone back into hospital. I need this stay to not be too long or I miss another month, wanted to start every second day from today onwards then every day tuesday wednesday thursday next week. I know im not without a chance until then but it just feels like life is blocking me, maybe its not meant to be


----------



## nordicpixie83

heaveneats said:


> nordicpixie what brand are those OPKs called? i've been looking everywhere for the green handles ones!
> also mine did that to, the LH in my system fluctuates a lot so i can get quite visible lines then have none. i know it sucks but keep testing!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF over here, i'm 10 DPO and got BFN yesterday also my OPK have almost no line so i pretty much know i'm out :( (with my son i had a very visible line on my opk at 8DPO so..) which sucks because i thought my timing was great, oh well, soy isoflavones for next cycle :) Also it's nice because now i can actually have a beer when i go to a concert this thursday !!:)

Hey ! I'll check in the morning ! I got them from Amazon xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry about the confusion Nordic. It's sounds so messy. 

Waiting - 

That's a little annoying. I hope that you can manage something this time. 

Katy I'm not far behind you. When are you testing? 

AFM - I've got my last day of placement tomorrow and I'm so exhausted. I finished the day today with quite sensitive boobs and sharp left hand pains that went for about a minute. To early to tell anything, but I'd say that my progesterone is kicking in. 

Also woke up with very oil skin this morning.

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, I'm (not) expecting AF sometime on 9 May at the earliest. My LP is usually 11 days but it's gotten longer for some reason. If I can wait that long, I'll be testing on 12 May when I'm 14 dpo.

Nothing much going on at the moment. I'm 6 dpo so pre-menstrual cramping should start today...


----------



## babymumma6

Is this the start of my ovulation you think? This is only day 2 of doing the ovulation tests. I thought I ovulated day 22 I guess it's earlier?
Sorry all photos I upload say too large


----------



## Gypsy99

I'd say with the positive OPK, and your temp right down you could either be Oing today or the next couple of days. 

Katy not far away. I hope that this time goes fast for both of us!! 

I just watched all of that 13- Reasons Why over the last week. Horrible and real.


----------



## Bloblo

babymumma6 said:


> Is this the start of my ovulation you think? This is only day 2 of doing the ovulation tests. I thought I ovulated day 22 I guess it's earlier?
> Sorry all photos I upload say too large

I normally take a screenshot of the pic, then crop it. That seems to be small enough to upload.


----------



## babymumma6

Thanks gypsy! Oh I'm on episode 2! Alittle nervous about watching it actually..


----------



## nordicpixie83

Ok so now I'm very confused . Been feeling a bit , a lot , exhausted. Today have had a light pink mucusy discharge . Only visible on wiping , never enough to show on pantyliner . That's it . No more no less . :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Gypsy99

Nordic. I get spotting at the start of fertile period and the end. That pink could be from the follicle erupting. 

Keep an eye on it .

Baby mummy. I cried at a few parts. I've been at that point , depression anxiety, panic attacks etc after my ex and I parted ways. So was a bit hesitant. But I enjoyed it. It was relatable and made me feel stronger for getting through that tough time.


----------



## babymumma6

Bloblo said:


> babymumma6 said:
> 
> 
> Is this the start of my ovulation you think? This is only day 2 of doing the ovulation tests. I thought I ovulated day 22 I guess it's earlier?
> Sorry all photos I upload say too large
> 
> I normally take a screenshot of the pic, then crop it. That seems to be small enough to upload.Click to expand...

I'll try again after today's test &#129303;


----------



## waiting2c

Quick question ladies - will write a better update to all your posts later on up at hospital when I have time. Did this OPK this morning as am crampy and having some EWCM today, how long do you think I have before its positive? Looks like we will be in hospital till at least Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







Ov Test.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy99 said:


> Nordic. I get spotting at the start of fertile period and the end. That pink could be from the follicle erupting.
> 
> Keep an eye on it .
> 
> Baby mummy. I cried at a few parts. I've been at that point , depression anxiety, panic attacks etc after my ex and I parted ways. So was a bit hesitant. But I enjoyed it. It was relatable and made me feel stronger for getting through that tough time.

I'm so sorry to hear that! 
Alot of people have said also that it's made them stronger. It's got me very Intrigued that's for sure


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh babymumma - keen to see your test pic!! I have not used OPKs before so am not sure what I am looking at so am very interested to see other peoples!

Hope all of you in the TWW are doing okay, not too much longer for some of you to wait!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Gypsy99 said:


> Nordic. I get spotting at the start of fertile period and the end. That pink could be from the follicle erupting.
> 
> Keep an eye on it .
> 
> Baby mummy. I cried at a few parts. I've been at that point , depression anxiety, panic attacks etc after my ex and I parted ways. So was a bit hesitant. But I enjoyed it. It was relatable and made me feel stronger for getting through that tough time.

We dtd tonight and it stayed the same , very minimal pinky/peachy colour! So do I keep up the OPK or just relax and go with the flow for now?xx 

Thank you so much for helping :hug:


----------



## Gypsy99

waiting2c said:


> Quick question ladies - will write a better update to all your posts later on up at hospital when I have time. Did this OPK this morning as am crampy and having some EWCM today, how long do you think I have before its positive? Looks like we will be in hospital till at least Tuesday.

Mine look like that a couple days before 

Nordictionary i don't know sorry. If it was me I'd probably continue testing because I'm a a control freak with this stuff lol.


----------



## babymumma6

waiting2c said:


> Oooh babymumma - keen to see your test pic!! I have not used OPKs before so am not sure what I am looking at so am very interested to see other peoples!
> 
> Hope all of you in the TWW are doing okay, not too much longer for some of you to wait!

here it is.... another positive
 



Attached Files:







20170505_124018[347].jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gypsy99

Definitely a positive! Awesome. Get in the sack already!

Far out I've been feeling off today. I know that it's way to early, but my stomach as been on and off being a dick. I've eaten, and it reminds me of the sickness I used to get when pregnant where I needed to eat or just needed to sleep and then it would go away with both of my pregnancies. 

My boobs are getting sorer too. I know I shouldn't read so much into it, but it has to be my turn right!! 15 cycles off birth control. i know some people wait longer, but it was so easy with my other two. :'(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh wow, yeah that is very dark isnt it!


----------



## waiting2c

Sounds promising Gypsy - I agree it should definitley be your turn!

I wish it was as easy to fall pregnant as I thought it was when i was young and scared of it happening! I know it can be for some people but I also know of plenty of people who spent so long protecting against it only to find out its something hard to happen for them!


----------



## babymumma6

I wish it was easier.. my hubby is so busy this week cause of mothers day that his never around. We got to do it once.. hopefully that's enough!

I agree gypsy.. it should be your turn. 15 cycles is a very long time to wait and be patient.


----------



## Gypsy99

I hope it's enough for you too Babymumma

Too true Waiting. It's frustrating isn't it!! But whatever age you have babies it's frowned upon. I'll be almost 50 by the time all my children are out of the house! Weird to think about.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy I didnt leave my parents until I was 29!!!
If I go with that theory Id be like 60 when DS1 leaves home! Never mind any siblings lol.

Afm, Im having a shitty day....literally. DS2 pooped in his pants twice this morning at toddler group. I can still smell it. DS1 got bird poo on his blazer on way home from school. Im stressing about everything and extreamly peed off!! And now Ive got a funeral to go to tmw morning....on my own cos OH has something else to do....seriously?! Grrrrrrrrrr

Other than that Im great! :)


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> Far out I've been feeling off today. I know that it's way to early, but my stomach as been on and off being a dick. I've eaten, and it reminds me of the sickness I used to get when pregnant where I needed to eat or just needed to sleep and then it would go away with both of my pregnancies.
> 
> My boobs are getting sorer too. I know I shouldn't read so much into it, but it has to be my turn right!! 15 cycles off birth control. i know some people wait longer, but it was so easy with my other two. :'(

definitely your turn after 15 cycles, i'd be going mad! sounds like promising symptoms!!!



waiting2c said:


> Sounds promising Gypsy - I agree it should definitley be your turn!
> 
> I wish it was as easy to fall pregnant as I thought it was when i was young and scared of it happening! I know it can be for some people but I also know of plenty of people who spent so long protecting against it only to find out its something hard to happen for them!

i so agree, i was always so worried now trying its like it will never end (and this is month 1 for me!!)



babymumma6 said:


> I wish it was easier.. my hubby is so busy this week cause of mothers day that his never around. We got to do it once.. hopefully that's enough!
> .

sometimes it just takes once!



BabyBrain80 said:


> Gypsy I didnt leave my parents until I was 29!!!
> If I go with that theory Id be like 60 when DS1 leaves home! Never mind any siblings lol.
> 
> Afm, Im having a shitty day....literally. DS2 pooped in his pants twice this morning at toddler group. I can still smell it. DS1 got bird poo on his blazer on way home from school. Im stressing about everything and extreamly peed off!! And now Ive got a funeral to go to tmw morning....on my own cos OH has something else to do....seriously?! Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Other than that Im great! :)

ohh noo :( sorry it's literally been a "shitty" day :haha: gosh sorry i had to

Oxi clean works wonders on my kids clothes to get out stuff and gunk. The thing i'm fighting with is the damn ripped/worn knees, even patches can't withstand them. I'm buying new pants all the friggen time


----------



## Gypsy99

Babybrain that's a horrid day!!! My son made a mix of some sort of black pastel paint and water yesterday and I couldn't get it out of the carpet. I can relate to frustrating cleaning mishaps!!

I was out of home at 15. Too many dramas to count. Split family + new step mum = complete nightmare. 

How's everyone today? I'm up to 6Dpo . which tends to be my corpus luteum day (well mu temp always goes down a notch around 6-7dpo then shoots up). Will see tomorrow. Lots of lefthand pains on and off too.


----------



## babymumma6

Hopefully &#129310;&#129310;

Going Good, had a temp spike today and a negative opk.. so I def ovulated.. Hopefully it's a sticky one.

Gypsy- can't wait to hear how you go!!


----------



## Bloblo

Hi all. So since my miscarriage i have just been hanging around. Not really trying this cycle - just having fun with bd whenever we want to. Ive been taking opk and bbt just to check if i am ovulating, but still no luck. I think some people have anovulatory cycle after mc.
Also been doing hpt to watch them go negative and got my first bfn more than a week ago.
For now the best i can hope for is a reset - i feel ready for ttc again, so hoping af shows up asap.
It took 8cycles for my bfp. Im really hoping that the next one does not take that long...


----------



## BabyBrain80

I hope ot doesnt take so long for you Bloblo. After my mc I let myself have one full cycle then started ttc again. Just felt like I wanted everything to start fresh if you know what I mean? My friend jumped straight in and didnt wait...different ways but we were both lucky. I hope it happens for you soon x

I took a test today.....I know I said Id wait! I know its too early!!! Are we surprised it was BFN? No we are not! Ive only got 4 tests left now so Id better not get silly! I never used opks this cycle so think I was just desperate to pee on something :haha:


----------



## Gypsy99

Babybrain - test in the house are too tempting! !! I haven't bought any this cycle have to be strong! ! Lol

Bloblo love I hope it doesn't take long.

Good luck baby mumma welcome to the TWW.


----------



## babymumma6

Bloblo I'm sure it won't take too long. I hope it doesn't anyway!

Same here. I don't keep them in the house. Too tempting. I'm thinking of stopping the temperatures for the tww too??


----------



## Goldengg

Hi all i havent posted for a really long time but i have been quietly stalking and cheering you all on. Theres no more umming and aahhing about having a third child and stressing about whether i will cope as im now 5wks2d and its too late to go back now lol i just wanted to let you guys know as i always felt hopeful when others got their bfps. We were lucky this time and its happened pretty quickly with a little help from letrozole! Anyway goid luck every one and i will continue to quietly cheerand stalk &#128513;


----------



## Gypsy99

Dan I'm sick again :-(. Nausea and exhaustion. Still only 7dpo so shouldn't be feeling anything. Been off the last couple days. Date night last night and had diaphragm pain.

Watching TV in bed when i should be up cleaning the house and studying.


----------



## waiting2c

Had a positive opk today and cramps ewcm etc, I am so gutted as can't Drs due to being in hospital, one or the other of us have to always be here.

I hate missed chances esp given that I have long cycles. So upset with life today.


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh that's so annoying!! Can you ask someone to fill in for you one evening? you'd probably still have a change tomorrow.


----------



## fuschia

Waiting2c - how annoying :(. I'm sorry about that / I know how frustrating it is when you miss your chance . 

Gypsy / how are you doing ? Your placement got any more interesting ? I've completed 2 weeks now of my placement and teaching more now .

8dpo today - temp dip last two days and rose today- lets 'hopefully' call that implantation ! I've had thrush pretty much the whole week - not so bad now but I had it worse than I can remember in years ! Hope it's a good sign ! Of course it could just be bad luck !


----------



## Katy78

Congrats goldengg! 

AFM, 9 dpo today, still nothing to report. A headache yesterday which I get in the beginning of pregnancy, no usual pre-AF cramping and my OH commented this morning that I was very wet which is also unusual so late in the cycle. So maybe I have a chance of getting a BFP? I'll just have to wait and see.
Oh and I have a cold. Where did that come from?


----------



## babymumma6

Goldengg said:


> Hi all i havent posted for a really long time but i have been quietly stalking and cheering you all on. Theres no more umming and aahhing about having a third child and stressing about whether i will cope as im now 5wks2d and its too late to go back now lol i just wanted to let you guys know as i always felt hopeful when others got their bfps. We were lucky this time and its happened pretty quickly with a little help from letrozole! Anyway goid luck every one and i will continue to quietly cheerand stalk &#128513;

Congratulations! Wonderful news!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Goldengg thats brilliant news!! 

I did another test.....I know.....Im weak......:haha: oh and it was bfn! 

Anyway, Ive had some light brown discharge this morning and now theres streaks of pink and red. I got this day before af last month on cd26. Wondering if af on her way :( Ive no other symptoms but that doesnt really worry me as I never had any with previous pregnancies. I guess time will tell.

Sorry waiting2c, its frustrating for you. I hope all is ok at the hospital. Hope you can sort something out.....cleaning/supplies cupboard perhaps?!? *hugs* xx


----------



## Bloblo

My chart has crosshairs! So i guess i ovulated even though opk's never went dark...


----------



## waiting2c

sorry about the bfn babybrain - hint of blood could be implantation though so things still have time to change!

Yay for crosshairs bloblo, that is a good thing! Hopefully means things are returning to normal for you.

I have had my cry, vented my anger and am moving on knowing I have no chance this month, will just have to wait out the rest of my cycle and start the next one hoping that things are more normal next month. We wont get out of here till Thursday at the earliest. I hate not being able to control things, it really sucks.

Who is testing this week? i need to live vicariously through all of your cycles now!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations Goldenegg!

Babybrain hopefully too early. xo

Waiting. Really sorry that you couldn't get any timing in. I'm testing either Mothers Day or Monday. Really trying to keep tests out the house, because I start dreaming of faint lines and they destroy me. 

Hows everyone doing today? 

I was working all day and have been utterly exhausted lately. Very annoying. 8dpo today!!


----------



## waiting2c

Have my fingers crossed for you Gypsy, I really hope this is your month, a monthers day BFP would be awesome!


----------



## fuschia

So fertility friend has said it thinks i ovulated cd 22 :(

I've made it move it back now by shoving in some ewcm on cd15 but I wasn't really taking much notice of any secondary signs because I've been so busy.

Would anyone mind taking a look and suggesting if cd22 looks likely for me ?

The only think I do know is hT I had twinges on my right side on cd16 and I though that was maybe ov- then there was a temp rise but it didn't stay that high then there was a dip at 6/7dpo .

So annoying if I did ov cd22!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Af is here full force :( so it started cd24. Yeah for irregular cycles! Fed up. 

I know it's only been 3full cycles but maybe it's not meant to be. I fell pregnant the 3 times easily and now it's taking a longer it's allowing my doubts to keep nagging. I'm almost 37, I've been stressed (2 kids do that!). Feel a bit silly moaning as there are ladies here who've been ttc for several months or years! I know 3 cycles is nothing really. But it's been so easy before....

Anyway, sorry it's all about me this morning. Fingers crossed we get some bfp's here soon. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Katy78

American Mothers day is on the second Sunday in May every year, right?
Ours is on 25 March which is the date when I first became a mother :cloud9:.
Really hoping this year's MD is special for you girls.

I'm 10 dpo, no symptoms for AF or BFP. Don't know what to expect really. I checked my IC stash and I only have 2 left (plus one CB digital to hopefully conclude testing with 3+ if pregnant) so I will have to get some more in case I get my BFP so I can check line progression.


----------



## waiting2c

I'm so sorry baby brain - that really sucks!!!


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry BabyBrain :hugs:.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks guys x I never thought Id feel this low but I thought we should have done enough, even though I was trying to be more relaxed about it all. OH commented this morning that maybe someone is trying to tell us something. Perhaps its not meant to be...

I appreciate having somewhere to vent and I thank you all. I know we all have our struggles but its nice to not be judged when we feel the need to moan. Xxx


----------



## babymumma6

I'm sorry babybrain.. try not to give up tho..


----------



## babymumma6

fuschia said:


> So fertility friend has said it thinks i ovulated cd 22 :(
> 
> I've made it move it back now by shoving in some ewcm on cd15 but I wasn't really taking much notice of any secondary signs because I've been so busy.
> 
> Would anyone mind taking a look and suggesting if cd22 looks likely for me ?
> 
> The only think I do know is hT I had twinges on my right side on cd16 and I though that was maybe ov- then there was a temp rise but it didn't stay that high then there was a dip at 6/7dpo .
> 
> So annoying if I did ov cd22!

Mine did this last cycle. That's why I started the opks this cycle to have a confirmation it happened and on the day I thought. It's very frusterating


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! I've had a few days off the page as was getting obsessive with everything !! :wacko: anyway I had four days pink spotting. This morning it's very slight pink just becoming ewcm , OPK is still very pale though , will test again later . :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

sorry babybrain :( don't give up!

i'm still waiting for AF, was supposed to yesterday :( my test was BFn so i just need to wait for it ugh.


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry babybrain. So confusing for you too :-(. 

I got my results back from progesterone test. 45 nmol 5 days after ovulation. Considering I ovulated on day 16 rather than 14 I'm hoping this is OK? Anyone know?


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy99 said:


> So sorry babybrain. So confusing for you too :-(.
> 
> I got my results back from progesterone test. 45 nmol 5 days after ovulation. Considering I ovulated on day 16 rather than 14 I'm hoping this is OK? Anyone know?

That is super high! My dr was happy with 9nmol at 7dpo (peak day). So its a good sign. :happydance:


----------



## Gypsy99

Awesome! Thanks Bloblo. DH and i though after we googled and now butting heads about what the hell our problem is? I know that he has said that he is OK if it takes a while, but I can really see it in him how much he wants this.


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys haven't had a chance to read back hope all are ok!!! Good luck this cycle!!! 
My tests are still positive &#128545; So still waiting game here!


----------



## heaveneats

AF full force today :( debating on starting the Soy isoflavones tonight or tomorrow. i Started synthroid as well so heres to hoping


----------



## ricschick

Sorry heaven. Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry heaven :-(.

Sorry Ricschick too. I hope it all gets out of your system soon.

AFM - super depressed today. I was absolutely bloated all night last night and woke up constantly. Woke up with cramps and after a #2 I feel really tender and sore in the abdomen. I was super optimistic until today. Really over it. I feel like shit.


----------



## waiting2c

This month has not been the best month for all of us in here I feel!

Sorry ricschick, I hope things go negative soon.

Heaven - guess at least now with AF here you can make a plan for this month.

Gypsy - you arent out yet, could all be related?

Fuschia, Katy - how are you doing?
Babybrain - hope you are doing okay!


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks. I cried in DH's arms today. So ridiculous. 

Question for those that temp. i woke u at around 6.55 this morning which is earlier that usual by about 45 minutes. My temp was 36.3, but then I took it again about 15 minutes later (I literally just was looking at my phone no mouth breathing or moving etc) and the temp went down to 36.0. Which is the better one to record?


----------



## Katy78

So sorry ricschick and heaveneats.

Gypsy, I don't temp but I'd say that your first temp would be better to record even if it was a bit early.

AFM, no news yet. I'm 12 dpo, there's slight cramping, nausea, sore boobs which could mean anything. I will know soon.


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck Katy .

Thanks. My gut was saying to stick with the first temp but it's worth asking sometimes! 

Damn I've been off today. Going from stitch to AF type cramps, to feeling sick, boobs are sore and my bowel movements are being weird. Today can just be over already.

How is everyone else going? I need constant talk to calm my head lol


----------



## Katy78

I know how you feel Gypsy, I'm there with you...
When are you planning to test? I'm still waiting.
I have a weird reason to be hopeful (I'm sorry - it really is TMI). When we DTD just before AF, OH often comments that I'm dry. Now I'm not. And I can still remember from my previous pregnancies that he mentioned I tasted good when pregnant when he went down on me :blush:. And yesterday he said I tasted good. A coincidence?


----------



## Gypsy99

LOL awesome. Well if he is noticing something!! Great news. 

I'm not testing until after mothers day. i'm due AF on mothers day unfortunately, and I have kept the tests out of the house this cycle to try and not use them all!!

I want to go to sleep so that I can temp tomorrow LOL.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry heaven, Af sucks! Hope your next cycle is the one! :hugs:

Ricschick, so sorry for all you have been through, hope your levels are negative very soon :hugs:

Ooh Katy sounds positive:thumbup: when are you testing? Good luck :)

Gypsy, it's such a crazy, hormonal, symptomfull roller coaster eh? I really hope this is your cycle! :)

Waiting2c I'm not too bad, thanks for asking. How are you feeling? Hope things at hospital are ok.
I did feel quite crappy for a couple of days but onwards and upwards! Lol. I ordered more OPK's and ic's .....just in case. 
My head has been all over the place past few months, not concentrating on anything and it all feels a bit of a blur. I'm considering not ttc for a while. See how I really feel. Because as much as I try and be cool about it on the outside, it's taking over nearly every thought in my head! I'm sure you ladies all know how that feels!!
I may try and track ovulation, my cycles have been rather irregular and some short....19,27, 24days. I was concerned about my luteal phase being so short.
Anyway I've not decided yet...I may be tww again very soon :haha:

Anyhoo, hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## heaveneats

thank you everyone, not so upset because i know i can start again, I'm taking soy iso's days 1-5 100mg then 150 on cd 4 and 5, hopefully it can help with the long cycles.:happydance:

i ordered some new OPK as well as mine expired in 2015:blush: but they still picked up my surge so i will get through the last few and move on to my new pack. Hope this is my month as well, but i'm not going to get too crazy since i know i have to get my thyroid worked out first.


----------



## Gypsy99

What do the soy iso's do? Good luck Heaven this cycle. It's been a rough road this month for all of us it seems :-(.

How's everyone's morning going? 

i've just had a mini meltdown at my computer wasting over an hour because Adobe Flashplayer wanted to be a dick and not play one of my lectures. Grrr!! Now I'm not in the mood to watch it at all.

I had another night of complete bloating and work up a bit / was really uncomfortable. Otherwise my temp has gone slightly up. Which is a good sign. Will see what the temp is tomorrow. Fingers crossed .


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy your chart looks pretty positive! &#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;


----------



## Gypsy99

I hope so. This is the most different chart I've had, I'm so up and down with whether this is actually going to happen or not. If my temp was down today i'd definitely say i was out, but because of the temp going up it may be OK. If my temps up again tomorrow I may break my wait until Af is due testing this month LOL. 

I've been incredibly off again today, my abdomen is still quite sore (not like AF pain), super bloated still, on and off feeling of sickness and have had hot sweats almost. My appetite is weird too. 

Fingers crossed. Send me lots of babydust please!!! 

:dust:


----------



## waiting2c

babybrain - I hear you on the obsessing, I am in a similar boat, its about all I can think about at the moment and the day I knew I was going to miss this month I cried all day long and had a bit of a fight with my DH who is very much a NTNP rather than "try" person. Its so hard to try and find the balance!

Gypsy - things are looking good, I hope that this is your month!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey everyone :flower:

Just wanted to update quick that I think I ovulated finally...on cd29 :growlmad: I'm not even sure, though because my OPKs weren't a strong positive and I wasn't really watching for any secondary signs since DH and I were in the process of moving. So I guess we'll see. Not feeling very hopeful, though. We did manage to DTD a couple times but farther away from ovulation than I'd like. I kind of just want this cycle to be over.

I'll will try to get all caught up tomorrow now that I finally have the internet again. :)


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, your symptoms sound very promising! :dust:

AFM: no AF yet, it's two days late. But it came on the third day after it was supposed to last cycle. I'm trying not to obsess about it (I'm even managing to be productive at work and not being terrified of seeing blood every time I go to the toilet - which is quite often).


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just a quick :dust: :dust: :dust: for Gypsy & Katy!


----------



## babymumma6

Good luck Katy!!!! I know that feeling very well lol


----------



## Gypsy99

I seriously hate the TWW. Now I'm getting horrible AF cramps and my cervix has gone into AF position. Yargghh i'm way too in tune with my body :cry:


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy99 said:


> I seriously hate the TWW. Now I'm getting horrible AF cramps and my cervix has gone into AF position. Yargghh i'm way too in tune with my body :cry:

Wish we could switch off for the tww. Try not to count yourself out yet!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeah, I sometimes wonder if it'd be better not to know much about what's going on. Then we won't be scrutinising the slightest thing and driving ourselves quite so crazy!


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> What do the soy iso's do? Good luck Heaven this cycle. It's been a rough road this month for all of us it seems :-(.

they are similar to clomid if you take them the same days, so you can take them 1-5 2-6, 3-7 but usually you do not start them any later than CD 5. You take them for 5 days, i take 100 mg the first few days. It gets your ovulation process started a bit quicker. When i got pregnant last time i used them so hopefully they work again



aidensxmomma said:


> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to update quick that I think I ovulated finally...on cd29 :growlmad: I'm not even sure, though because my OPKs weren't a strong positive and I wasn't really watching for any secondary signs since DH and I were in the process of moving. So I guess we'll see. Not feeling very hopeful, though. We did manage to DTD a couple times but farther away from ovulation than I'd like. I kind of just want this cycle to be over.
> 
> I'll will try to get all caught up tomorrow now that I finally have the internet again. :)

i hope the move goes ok!! that sucks it was so late but it happened so it means a bfp could come soon too


----------



## heaveneats

sorry i'm not sure where to post this, i don't have a journal per say but i just had to write this all out somewhere, i'm sorry it's so long.

so i've got some news, not the good kind unfortunately 

I was able to meet with my old obgyn from when i had my daughter, he is truly a wealth of knowledge so i knew he was the one to talk to about TTC when i found out about my hypothyroidism, i've been on a waiting list to get an appointment for a few weeks, they finally called yesterday so i rushed from work as they had a cancellation last minute. He spoke to me a bit about what he knew of Hasimoto's disease and its ability to interfere with TTC and how it can really mess up your hormones. He put in a request from my family doctor to send him my ultrasound they did of my thyroid, and also any blood tests done by him, he also had me go to the lab in his building so he could run his own panel. He told me about the options, he was big on trying clomid but he'd want me to monitor for one full cycle with no clomid, meaning taking temp every day from day 1 , i told him its day 3 for me so he said next cycle i could do it.

all in all it was good, i got some info about the medication i'm on since my family doctor didn't give me much. He said he'd call me when he got my results (both old and his own new panel) he told me if he got it that day he'd call me that night since he knows its a horrendous drive from west to east side of town and didnt want to make me come back unless he had to.

Last night around 7 he called me saying he reviewed everything, and also got my blood work back from his lab- news was hard to hear. He said he would definitely still try me on clomid for one month just to see, no waiting period for 6 months of trying on my own because he said quite frankly it won't happen for you, he told me he was almost 90% sure i was not ovulating on my own since my son was born, my thyroid is so inflamed that he thinks it may need to be removed in the next few years if not sooner. My body just isn't producing the hormones i need to ovulate. He told me he would want me to try one round of IUI he'll refer to me to endocrinologist, after he tries me on one month of clomid and cycle monitoring. After that he said i would really be a good candidate for IVF, thats when i started having a few tears while trying to talk to him. He said he would do everything possible to help me but that my numbers where just quite significant and he wasnt sure what could be done to guarantee anything other than IVF. I told him i'll do the clomid and cycle monitoring but that will be it for me, no IUI or IVF - its quite costly and DH and I discussed that we were not comfortable with doing it, if we can't have nay more children from us trying than we were going to be happy with our 2 kids and let it be - he agreed and said for me to let this cycle ride out and once i'm on cd 1 of next one start temping and he will get me a perscription for clomid. 

I feel defeated- i've cried all night in DH's arms but i've got to remember i had the chance to have 2 kiddos, and i still might have a chance for 3 i just have to be patient. Thanks for reading


----------



## Bloblo

:hugs: Im sorry to hear Heaveneats! Big hugs going out to you!
Still - there is always a chance and I will send extra super duper baby dust for this next cycle.

As for temping: i really strongly advise starting a few days earlier- my first week of temperatures when i started was soooo unreliable: i kept on waking up too early or too late or forgetting etc. After the 1st week it becomes 2nd nature and not an issue at all.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh heaven, I dont know what to say. Other than Im so sorry this is happening, we are here for you and I have everything crossed that something happens in your next cycle. Your obgyn sounds fantastic and supportive too. Yes you can be greatful for your two lovely children but we all understand your pain and frustration. Big hugs xxx


----------



## babymumma6

I'm so sorry heaven. What hard news to hear. Whatever will be will be. This is what I tell myself on a daily basis. Chin up and good luck for the next few cycles xx


----------



## waiting2c

I am so sorry to ready your update Heaven, that would be extremely hard to have heard. I know you will be happy and love your 2 kiddies so much but to have someone come along and take away the prospect of another when you want one is awful. Your Obgyn sounds great and I hope that things do work out for the best for you.


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry too heaveneats. But I'm glad you have someone so involved and dedicated to help you. You shouldn't give up. I'm still grateful to a doctor who put me on clomid in spite of my high FSH. That is what got me pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## Gypsy99

Another sorry from me too Heaven. Fingers crossed the clomid helps. :hugs:


----------



## Goldengg

Hi all i thought i might jump in...
Heaveneats.. i too have hypothyroidism and have had all the tests and was told that naturally i would struggle to get preggers especially as i also have pcos. I also have two little ones. I was put on thyroxine and used letrozole to get me to ovulate and it worked first go. My hypothyroidism probably is different to yours but i just wanted to give you a little hope as i too felt lost and helpless when i was diagnosed. Im 6wks today and am very lucky and you never know you might get lucky too x


----------



## babymumma6

Goldengg what encouraging news! Congratulations also!! I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## heaveneats

babymumma6 said:


> I'm so sorry heaven. What hard news to hear. Whatever will be will be. This is what I tell myself on a daily basis. Chin up and good luck for the next few cycles xx

thank you! yes definitely keeping my had up, its all i can do!



waiting2c said:


> I am so sorry to ready your update Heaven, that would be extremely hard to have heard. I know you will be happy and love your 2 kiddies so much but to have someone come along and take away the prospect of another when you want one is awful. Your Obgyn sounds great and I hope that things do work out for the best for you.

yes its hard to explain, my family just keeps saying but you have 2 so just be happy, well its hard to just be happy when you really wanted a big family and now know it will be a struggle



Katy78 said:


> I'm so sorry too heaveneats. But I'm glad you have someone so involved and dedicated to help you. You shouldn't give up. I'm still grateful to a doctor who put me on clomid in spite of my high FSH. That is what got me pregnant. Good luck!

yes i'm excited for this cycle to be done so i can move on to next with clomid


Gypsy99 said:


> Another sorry from me too Heaven. Fingers crossed the clomid helps. :hugs:

thank you!:hugs:




thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement, I know i can do this!!! this cycle i'm still going to use the OPK i have but more or less just to see if i can get a positive again or not. I bought pregnancy tests too just as a show of good faith... 

I hope everyone is doing well! its friday yay! And mothers day is coming up :flower: our anniversay is this weekend as well and i convinced DH to take me out for dinner lol. Monday i took the day off work because i need to bring my dog to the vet to have his teeth cleaned - i'm taking him across the boarder to the USA since its only about a 40 minute drive from my house and its about 60% cheaper


----------



## Gypsy99

Sounds hopeful goldenegg. 

Heaven so nice your DH is sorting out dinner!

Ago my Temps dropped right down. Guaranteed to get AF when we're are DH brothers tonight.. tempted to say I can go. I'm always so heavy and horrible on the first day.

Have an appointment with a more experienced doctor on Wednesday. Hoping for an HSG, to check my endo (ultrasound) and I want the full set of bloods looked at and done again. They never told us DH's sperm count either. Poor doctor is going to hate me as soon as I walk in.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Heaven I'm sorry you're having a tough time ! :hugs: 

Katy good luck !!!! 

After peeing on a million OPKS i finally have a positive and I've had a sharp pain right ovary side and been very horny all day :blush: sorry for the tmi. I feel very sensitive down below and I'm literally about to pounce on hubby! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2227.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katy78

I got my :bfp: today. 
I really hope this one sticks.
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/_20170513_061917.jpg


----------



## BabyBrain80

Woohoo! congratulations Katy, you gave me a huge smile this morning, I'm so happy for you. Hope it's sticky xxx

Nordicpixie I hope you had fun! Haha! And catch that egg. :dust:

Heaven, glad you're still so positive, I really hope it works out without too much of a struggle xx

Gypsy, good luck for Wednesday and hope you get everything you need done & answered. Hope AF isn't too much of a bitch IF she arrives! Xx


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy that sucks so much!!! Hopefully she doesn't arrive &#128537;&#129310;

Nord - have fun hahahaha good luck!!!

Katy how EXCITING!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

Katy78 said:


> I got my :bfp: today.
> I really hope this one sticks.
> https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/_20170513_061917.jpg

Wooo !!!!!! Yaay :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Well we chased eggy the last two night . We will I'm sure force ourselves to manage another BD before the weekend is out :sex: :spermy:


----------



## BabyBrain80

:thumbup: :happydance: good luck


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations Katy! 

Good luck Nordic.


----------



## Bloblo

I feel the tww in full swing now. Ff moved my lines a few times, but it eventually settled on ovulation on cd16 and that makes me 9dpo.
I have about 15tests so will surely start testing tmw. I know its stupid - but it does help me to be less obsessed for the day if i see a bfn in the morning (not to mention how great it will be if its bfp). 
Anyone else testing this week?


----------



## babymumma6

Bloblo said:


> I feel the tww in full swing now. Ff moved my lines a few times, but it eventually settled on ovulation on cd16 and that makes me 9dpo.
> I have about 15tests so will surely start testing tmw. I know its stupid - but it does help me to be less obsessed for the day if i see a bfn in the morning (not to mention how great it will be if its bfp).
> Anyone else testing this week?

I'm the same... 9dpo... I'll be testing too this week.. good luck!


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck ladies :dust:

I'm out today. I'm having a locked in my bedroom doing study in pain sort of day. Have to ramp myself up to go and see my mum soon and I'm a mess. :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Massive congrats katy!! Amazing news!!

Gypsy I am so sorry, that sucks so so so badly!!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations Katy!! Sending lots of sticky dust!!!! 
Good luck bloblo!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Gypsy xx


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy99 said:


> Good luck ladies :dust:
> 
> I'm out today. I'm having a locked in my bedroom doing study in pain sort of day. Have to ramp myself up to go and see my mum soon and I'm a mess. :cry:

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Gypsy.


----------



## babymumma6

That sucks so much gypsy :(


----------



## heaveneats

Congrats Katy!!! I missed so much on this thread! Sorry gypsy :(

Happy mother's day to anyone celebrating this weekend


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks to everyone. I was in a really bad place on mothers day. DH didn't really know what to do. I've told him that whenever I get AF I don't feel whole, and I'm just not the same person. I struggle with affection etc. The whole saying that men are "yay, period means blowjob week" is not in this house. I can't stand any sexual things as it makes me so depressed I can't do anything, and why should I do something like that when their is little enjoyment and I can count on one hand the amount of times he's done it for me. Then he compared to having your period is just a part of you, just like when I get an awkward boner. Dumbass it's nothing like that! 5 days of bleeding and pain, and realising your not pregnant AGAIN! Wasting another cycle is nothing compared to a boner than pops up every now and then. 

So unfortunately mothers day was a write off, but he said he would make it up to me another day. I really want to go and try this amazing bakery that's over 45 minutes away. so might try and convince him. 

How's everyone else going? Any other testers coming up?


----------



## babymumma6

Totally understand gypsy! I'm 11dpo today and I'm so scared to test. I hate that feeling of a negative. I just don't feel like being upset today so I've decided to not test until af shows or doesn't show. I'm pretty sure my boobs are leaking tho. Has anyone had that happen? Only in the hot shower?


----------



## bkp16

Hi everyone. New to this page, hope it's okay that I join in! Just started TTC. Hoping to get some support here along the way as hubby and I are the first of our friends to start this journey.

&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh Gypsy - so def understand where you are coming from! When you are TTC your period is just a reminder that you failed this time round. Its horrible, hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm a bit better sorry for such a big rant
Good to get it off my chest though. 

Good luck babymumma.


----------



## Bloblo

12dpo today! Im expecting af today since i normally have 11day lp.
But.... my temps normally drop on 11dpo and its still high. Looking at my chart, do you ladies think i might've ovulated later? Or i might be pregnant?
I have vague symptoms but nothing strong to indicate either way.... 
(The opks marked positive on my chart weren't true positives, just very high)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oooh fingers crossed Bloblo x

Gypsy, rant away! Always good to get things off your chest. And Ive found its better on here than at my OH! Everyone understands here....guys just dont get it lol xx

Welcome bkp16, good luck ttc, I hope your journey is a short one! The ladies here are very friendly and full of knowledge. X

Afm Im cd10 I think....not been keeping track. OH away on a course so me and the boys tonight. Im not even sure Im going to try this cycle. Everything has been getting on top of me, been crazy at home and work. I actually just want a holiday!! Lol. 

:dust: for all xxx


----------



## bkp16

Thank you, BabyBrain08! I was on depo for several years, so this could be a long process for us. I have no idea yet how long my cycle is so flying a little blind for now! :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey girls :wave:

Gypsy sending you big hugs :hugs:

Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated on thurs/fri/ I had very dark lines on OPK. Saturday absolutely nothing. On OPK . Friday/Saturday right side cramping and desperate to :sex: !!! Yesterday and today feeling nauseous, right side cramping , can't reach my cervix , lots of lotion cm , tearful today ..... 

I fully expect it's just hormones and nothing exciting so I'm not going to get my hopes up. With both daughters and especially the last one I knew very early and tested positive 9dpo on a 28day cycle . First daughter I just knew and tested positive 4 days before af was due !!

I actually have no idea when AF is due or how long my cycle is as I stopped cerazette (minipill) almost 5 weeks ago after four years on it !!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Have to ask what does OH mean? All I can think of is Occupational Hazard.


----------



## Bloblo

Gypsy99 said:


> Have to ask what does OH mean? All I can think of is Occupational Hazard.

Hahaaaaa that is a good way to describe them.... it means other half :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol, whilst that could be true Gypsy it means other half  That has given me a chuckle this morning though!

Welcome bkp16, hope your stay in here is short!

Good luck Nordic! Sounds like you got your timing right.

I am waiting waiting, feels like all I have done for so long is wait! AF due any time from Sunday to Wednesday (depends how long my cycle feels like being this time)then I can wait some more to get back to Ov time. I need this next month to work out, since officially TTC status there has been no month where I have had any chance of the timing being right. I need this month to have us at home where I can BD away with no visitors staying and no hospital stays! I have between now and then to try and get our sex life back on track, TMI but we havent DTD since the tail end of Ov time last cycle, so like mid April. Hospital stays and Life just arent being nice to me right now!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy99 said:


> Have to ask what does OH mean? All I can think of is Occupational Hazard.

:rofl: that is so much more accurate than other half! Love it! :thumbup:

I say other half as we're not married......will get around to it one day when we decided where and how. Don't want the traditional wedding but can't decide so keep putting it on the back burner. Concentrating on renovating our house and the boys instead.

Had a chat with my mum this aft. She brought up the subject of babies. I've not really spoken to her about having another as I was afraid she'd think I was crazy! It's upset me and been the main cause of my doubts about ttc #3, I've kinda mentioned it in subtle jokey ways to gauge my parents reaction and just felt they wouldn't be very supportive of the idea. Felt I'd be on my own a bit. So anyway, long story short she was quite the opposite. She seems to understand my reasons for wanting a bigger family and chatted about how I'd feel if I had a another boy or girl. (I wouldn't know what to do with a girl :haha: but don't mind either way). So I feel sooooooooo much better. Much more positive. Much happier. Like a weight of indecisiveness has been lifted. And it's bloody typical OH is currently in another country!!:dohh:

Anyway, sorry I've bleathered on again! 

Waiting2c, Hope your cycles become clearer and regular. Mine have been rubbish, don't really know what to expect but they've always been that way. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Baby brain- really good your mum is on board . I totally get it as I feel the same and did the same with my mum. While ago and luckily, like yours she's up for it and isn't making me feel bad about it !

Cd33 for me today ! It's weird as I haven't had a long cycle like this in a long long time ! Just goes to show how a life change really can alter your cycle answer I ovulated 4 days later than usual.

Just waiting and waiting ! Need my period so I can get back in the game !!


----------



## Gypsy99

bkp16 welcome and good luck.

Babybrain so cool that your mum understands. i haven't spoken to my mum about it as i'm pretty sure she wouldn't be keen. My sister is great to talk to about it though.

Fushia i hope she arrives for you soon so you have a fresh cycle.

Waiting2C that's really frustrating too. I'm finding BD creates wanting more BD sometimes. but everyday can get boring LOL although I still enjoy it any time.

LOL that occupational hazard I seriously thought it was something like that not something logical like other half :blush:

AFM - Doctor today and she did more smears and pap test just to make sure everything is OK. Felt around in there and it effing hurt. She has to refer me to a specialist to check out about any other underlying endo since my op so I'll be guaranteed to wait a while for that unfortunately. Public system takes a while here. I should have jumped onto getting health insurance.


----------



## waiting2c

Yes I hear you Gypsy, our public system takes forever! I hope you can get some answers quickly or not need them because you got a bfp in the meantime!


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks waiting. I'm not sure how much longer I can keep going through this disappointment. I was on the verge of panic attack the other day because of other things going on as well. Sorry I've made this thread all about me lately!! 

There are a few more people testing soon right? How are we going?


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> Have to ask what does OH mean? All I can think of is Occupational Hazard.

:haha: thats awesome! they should be occupational hazards!


hope everyone is doing well!

i'm exhausted, i had the kids on my own last night without DH as he was away for a practice he needed to do (he races cars for a hobby) and tonight i'm on my own again as he is at work on a 24 hour shift :coffee: works has been really busy lately though so its been keeping my mind off things, i'm booked in to meet with my gyno again at the end of July where he will look at my chart that i will start next cycle, and prescribe clomid. So if by some magic it works first cycle i will hopefully have a baby by April 2018:wacko: i took my first opk yesterday, negative obviously but i think i'll take one from CD 10 onwards just incase. DH doesnt want me taking them but i'd like to just to see if i can get a positive again, he says he rather just have fun for now until i start meds and then he has to try lol


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hope everyone is ok ? I've had awful cramping all day on one side and this evening really watery cm . :shrug: I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## Bloblo

Af started yesterday evening. Was super light yesterday and through the night, but crazy heavy today (not to mention most painful period ive ever had). I guess this is normal after mc, but i am really not happy :growlmad:


----------



## Gypsy99

:-( sorry bloblo. Painful periods are so debilitating. Hope times goes quickly. 

Heaven so much baby dust your way :dust: 

Nordic. How's that pain and CM going now? 

Shit it's cold. I don't want to get out of bed. Apparently we are getting a big amount of cold air from the Arctic the next couple days. It's not winter quite yet! !


----------



## fuschia

Sorry bloblo that it's so painful :( 

Spotting tonight for me ! So looks like she's here- not enough to call it yet but morning I should think.

13day love for second time so that's good ! Just a weird cycle with ovulating late but I'm going to take Angus cactus this cycle and have more acupuncture plus the placement finishes next week so won't be so stressed .

Onwards and upwards eh ladies


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Bloblo and Fuschia :hug:

I feel really yucky tonight. CD12 today and Ovulation time nausea is here! My OPK today is still light but getting darker. See how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Fuschia and Bloblo :-( Af sucks!

Good luck baby brain! Hope you get that eggie!

I should be expecting AF in about 3-5 days. I am looking forward to her getting here as then I feel like I am out of this waiting pattern and can count down towards something again!


----------



## bkp16

Sorry bloblo! &#9785;

At this point I'm not sure where I'm at in regards to O. I need to use the OPKs better. I had my first period May 1st after going off depo, so DH and I DBD around the 13-16. Now I'm just waiting around for AF so I can figure out my cycle length. 

Sore boobs and fatigue happening currently. 

BabyBrain, do you always have a light lh line in your OPKs?


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! Sorry for those of you that have the :witch: :hugs:

Oh no a cold snap is all you need right now ! Get wrapped up warm xx 

Still have right side cramping , very sore and feel wet ( sorry tmi :blush: ) so keep going to bathroom expecting af to have appeared ! But it's just watery or lotion cm. Today I had a complete emotional meltdown , sobbing , tears , snot , coughing , seriously unattractive , daytime tv style dramatic woe is me my life is over type crying !!! :haha::haha::dohh::dohh:

Then salty junk food craving! 

My hormones are way out of control !! :wacko:


----------



## babymumma6

AF arrived for me yesterday too. Wish it was better news for us all. I'm very sorry girls!.. good luck this cycle


----------



## Gypsy99

Hey ladies.

Sorry Fushia. Af is such a bitch. 

Nordic I love junk food. we have movie night tonight! The kids watch a movie in the lounge and we chill out watching something in the bedroom. Looking forward to it.

bkp - good luck this cycle. Hopefully a BFP or AF doesn't keep you waiting too long.

AFM - I'm still a bit down I think and I'm starting to not care how this cycle goes. I'll still try to get Dh onto it with it's fertile days, but I'm just not caring to much. i can't afford to have a breakdown at the end of this cycle with exams coming up. I'll still be here though. i enjoy talking to you ladies.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Bkp16, they do normally get darker for me, started a bit earlier this month as lp seemed very short last month. I didnt use opks and wondered if Id ovulated a bit earlier. So pale line since cd8 starting to get darker by cd12. Still to test today so will see. 
Ive noticed that I get nausea the few days around ovulation. My first full cycle off the pill it lasted for nearly 2weeks!

Nordic, where are you in your cycle? Ive lost track! A very emotional day for you then! Hope theres less snot today.....unless its a positive pregnancy sign!!!

Sorry babymumma6 :hugs:

Gypsy, Im hoping a more relaxed aproach works for you this month. I know its tough x having something to focus on will hopefully help. :hugs:


Thanks waiting2c, its rubbish waiting isnt it? Sorry this month didnt happen. Fingers crossed for next cycle! 

Rickschic, how are you getting on?

Hi to anyone Ive missed, hope all ok!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ok my opk is as dark as the control! I have a sore back too. :sex: :haha:


----------



## bkp16

Yaayy Babybrain! I hope this cycle is the one! 

My OPKs had nothing but the control line, then a super faint second line on CD12, then an almost positive line on CD13 in the morning. Then I forgot to test again later in the day, dangit! The next day it was back to nothing.

Hi gypsy- hope you are able to find some peace this cycle! Sending you positive, relaxing vibes. 

Nordic- how are you feeling today?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Bpk16 yeap I reckon mine should be faint tomorrow, oncec the surge has passed it quickly dissapears. Some people have positives for a few days, so far my dark lines go the next day.
When are you testing? X


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Ok my opk is as dark as the control! I have a sore back too. :sex: :haha:




bkp16 said:


> Yaayy Babybrain! I hope this cycle is the one!
> 
> My OPKs had nothing but the control line, then a super faint second line on CD12, then an almost positive line on CD13 in the morning. Then I forgot to test again later in the day, dangit! The next day it was back to nothing.
> 
> Hi gypsy- hope you are able to find some peace this cycle! Sending you positive, relaxing vibes.
> 
> Nordic- how are you feeling today?



Baby ,woohoo get bonking :haha: I'm unfortunately snotty a lot as I have fibromyalgia and immunity issues ! My body is a pain in the butt ,!!!

Bkp today I'm totally pooped I have no energy at all :sleep::sleep:


----------



## nordicpixie83

bkp16 said:


> Yaayy Babybrain! I hope this cycle is the one!
> 
> My OPKs had nothing but the control line, then a super faint second line on CD12, then an almost positive line on CD13 in the morning. Then I forgot to test again later in the day, dangit! The next day it was back to nothing.
> 
> Hi gypsy- hope you are able to find some peace this cycle! Sending you positive, relaxing vibes.
> 
> Nordic- how are you feeling today?

I get two days on mine ! One day will be almost as dark as control line , the next day it will be darker , then the day after back to nothing at all x


----------



## bkp16

I tested on cd11-15, usually around 6pm as that's when I get home from work. No line on cd11, very faint on cd12, then cd13 I tested earlier (11:30am) ad had a nearly positive opk. Then cd14-15 nothing!

Nordic- ugh I'm sorry! But maybe that's a good sign? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## babymumma6

Ohhh good luck babybrain!!! Have my &#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310; for you. Trying to have a relaxed approach this cycle... hopefully it works out &#128532;


----------



## nordicpixie83

bkp16 said:


> I tested on cd11-15, usually around 6pm as that's when I get home from work. No line on cd11, very faint on cd12, then cd13 I tested earlier (11:30am) ad had a nearly positive opk. Then cd14-15 nothing!
> 
> Nordic- ugh I'm sorry! But maybe that's a good sign? Where are you at in your cycle?

I am 7 or 8 dpo . :shrug: OPK was positive for two days .:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all, hope you are all ok x

I don't really know what to think today. My OH has been making the odd negative comment recently about ttc. Like when af came last cycle he was "maybe someone is trying to tell us something". Then last night I was talking about the length of my lp the past few cycles, how it's been too short and maybe that's causing a problem. He said something like oh well maybe for the best and that our two boys maybe don't get all the attention they should....I'm not too clear on exact words as I was a bit surprised. He's always been the one wanting more children. Perhaps the reality has hit him, I dunno.

Just as my doubts had faded, I was more relaxed as I know I have my mums support and now this! 

I do wonder if he's just trying not to make a big deal out of ttc? :wacko:

Well I guess I need to see this tww out, if we get a BFP that's that decision made! If it's a bfn then we need to have a chat.

Life is never simple :shrug:


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi all, hope you are all ok x
> 
> I don't really know what to think today. My OH has been making the odd negative comment recently about ttc. Like when af came last cycle he was "maybe someone is trying to tell us something". Then last night I was talking about the length of my lp the past few cycles, how it's been too short and maybe that's causing a problem. He said something like oh well maybe for the best and that our two boys maybe don't get all the attention they should....I'm not too clear on exact words as I was a bit surprised. He's always been the one wanting more children. Perhaps the reality has hit him, I dunno.
> 
> Just as my doubts had faded, I was more relaxed as I know I have my mums support and now this!
> 
> I do wonder if he's just trying not to make a big deal out of ttc? :wacko:
> 
> Well I guess I need to see this tww out, if we get a BFP that's that decision made! If it's a bfn then we need to have a chat.
> 
> Life is never simple :shrug:

Oh no poor you , men are so confusing :shrug:

I stupidly POAS this morning , BFN :cry: 

I am NOT testing until next weekend now xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Nordic x :hugs: for you, it's still early days xx


----------



## babymumma6

Babybrain I get the "I'm happy with whatever happens" I find it alittle disheartening.


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thanks Nordic x :hugs: for you, it's still early days xx

Omg I'm like a woman possessed , went and bought a FRER , was bfn too!!! I need to stop I'm obsessed, I'm either peeing on a PT , then if it's a bfn , next pee I'll use an OPK !!! What is wrong with me ?? All I've done is cry as well . Oh and eat . I'm feeling really peed off and very low mood :cry:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey Nordic, I totally understand. I would like to do as some others here do and not test until af is late but I can never hold off. I do think it's the less emotional roller coaster way to go athough I still find myself POAS at 9dpo! I really hope this is your BFP coming and it's causing you to be so emotional and peed off! Xx


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hey Nordic, I totally understand. I would like to do as some others here do and not test until af is late but I can never hold off. I do think it's the less emotional roller coaster way to go athough I still find myself POAS at 9dpo! I really hope this is your BFP coming and it's causing you to be so emotional and peed off! Xx

Hey baby how are you ? Whereabouts in Scotland are you ? We're from borders and just moved to Ireland a few months ago. I want to go home :cry: I'm feeling so emotional and fed up. Sorry for the moan . 

So today I have moderate amounts of EW pink bloody stuff . Very painful cramping in whole of pelvis into back and legs . Sharp left side twinges . We DTD last night and I was so sensitive it was all over in seconds when hubby went down there :blush: :haha: . TBH I think it was because AF is due . I think this spotting is going to progress into :witch:


----------



## heaveneats

i hope everyone is doing well!! I've been so absent lately :( i ended up geting a very bad ear infection which cause my ear drum to rupture so i've been just one the couch for days, thank God it was a long weekend i needed the recovery time. 

How is everyone? i see some of you are testing soon :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hello all! Sorry I been a bit MIA this past week, had nothing to update and was super super busy with work!

Hope its not AF Nordic, have you done any testing?

How are you heaven?

Where are you at Babybrain, you have Ovulated aye?

Gypsy - how are you holding up?

Hey Babymumma - where are you up to cycle wise?

How is everyone doing outside of cycles and af, etc? Its getting colder here as we head into winter, I imagine you have been rugged up Gypsy! Nice sunny day today though!

AF started yesterday for me, which explains to me why I burst into tears on a poor friend who told me she was pregnant yesterday. Normally I can hide it! 

I am excited to finally be in the start of a new cycle, at least this 2 weeks is spent gearing up and planning instead of the last two which was spent being depressive and moping!


----------



## bkp16

How are you doing, BabyBrain? 

My symptom watching is at an all time high lol. 
Today I'm pretty sure I'm 8dpo. Feeling bloated, nipples are sore and sticking out, coffee hasn't tasted as good to me yesterday and today. 

Could just be AF getting ready to rear her ugly head!

It's been really nice out lately so I'm able to stay a bit more busy and keep my mind occupied. 

When are you testing next, Nordic?

Hi Waiting2c! AF is so annoying, I hope this is the cycle for you!


----------



## heaveneats

Well my opk went positive but dh isn't home till tomorrow morning guess it will have to be then! We bd on Sunday night so I dunno. Also not sure if this means I'm actually going to ov but my body is trying to
 



Attached Files:







20170523_194659.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Waiting2cb for checking on me. I have end of semester exams and assessments at the moment so I am taking a step back from TTC. I'm here, but last cycle was a bit of an eye opener at how much it had taken over my mind. So taking it very easy at the moment. 

I've been spotting almost every day since Af though which has been annoying. 

Sorry that you had AF start on you :-(. 

Good that you have a positive Heaven. I'd Bd a couple more times if possible.

BKP - good luck!

I'll drop in every now and then to check on people, but can't let TTC take over at the moment. If I fell pregnant it would be right in between both kids birthdays too, which I kind of don't want.


----------



## babymumma6

waiting2c said:


> Hello all! Sorry I been a bit MIA this past week, had nothing to update and was super super busy with work!
> 
> Hope its not AF Nordic, have you done any testing?
> 
> How are you heaven?
> 
> Where are you at Babybrain, you have Ovulated aye?
> 
> Gypsy - how are you holding up?
> 
> Hey Babymumma - where are you up to cycle wise?
> 
> How is everyone doing outside of cycles and af, etc? Its getting colder here as we head into winter, I imagine you have been rugged up Gypsy! Nice sunny day today though!
> 
> AF started yesterday for me, which explains to me why I burst into tears on a poor friend who told me she was pregnant yesterday. Normally I can hide it!
> 
> I am excited to finally be in the start of a new cycle, at least this 2 weeks is spent gearing up and planning instead of the last two which was spent being depressive and moping!

Hey, I'm up to cd7 at the moment and waiting for cd19 for ovulation. Always waiting waiting. I'm feeling alot more relaxed this cycle though. 
How is everyone else going?
With all this terrible news in the world.. I feel sorry for our kids.


----------



## heaveneats

gypsy 99- we did BD a few more times, the morning when DH got home and that afternoon, we were going for 3 times last night but we both were exhausted. Tonight we will for the next few nights. I haven't gotten OV pain like i usually do though so i'm not confident :(


----------



## waiting2c

You are close to me then babymumma - I am CD4 today waiting on CD17ish for Ovulation!

I agree, It makes me sad for the future seeing all these awful things that people do.


----------



## babymumma6

Oh yeh we are close! 

Have you or anyone else experienced having brown spotting after your period before? I'm still spotting.. this never happens to me. Does it mean I had a strong ovulation? Can't seen to really find anything on Google &#128547;


----------



## Gypsy99

I've been spotting non stop since Af this cycle and it's frustrating. Keeps ruining my knickers! Have had to rely on panty liners this time. 

I'm at the start of fertileness as well, which is quite annoying as I'm bleeding on and off again. Still about 4 days until Ovulation though and I'm not drowning myself in it this time. I'm actually not too phased this cycle if I'm successful or not. Sounds crazy, but was too much stress last time. 

Glad you got some Bd in Heaven!! :dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

I really really want a wine tonight. Dh is going to the movies and I want a wine.


----------



## waiting2c

Go on, have one Gypsy! I am having one tonight!


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy - I don't get it. Why does it happen? I'm the same as you. It's just annoying now. I'm not ready for my fertile time like you tho. Yeh I'm pretty relaxed this time around. I'm over it the constant thinking. It's draining!


----------



## babymumma6

Defiantly have a wine! Or 3....


----------



## Gypsy99

LOL I couldn't as the kids were in bed and had none in the house.

Babymumma. i have absolutely no idea why it happens, but it's just frustrating!! 

I have the nieces over tonight so 4 kids in the house and making hme made pizza


----------



## Feronia

I saw the faaaaaintest most faint line appear within 5 minutes on the Wondfo today, but my wife thinks I'm imagining things! I swear it's there! Off to buy more dollar store tests today and maybe a FRER.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oooh exciting Feronia! Have you tested again? Hope its darker xx


----------



## Feronia

It's darker! We're so excited! Due Feb. 8 with number 3. :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats fantastic news, so happy for you both! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## babymumma6

Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congratulations!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Feronia! So happy for you!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats feronia x


----------



## heaveneats

congrats feronia!! wonderful news

i'm not sure when i ovulated this month since i got positive OPKs from cd 15-19, i think it may have been cd 17 as thats when i got all EWCM but who knows, which make me 5DPO i think i'm just going to wait for AF though and not be concerned about it. Next cycle my gyno wants me to chart (which i always hate doing) but then he will prescribe clomid so thats something to look forward to!


----------



## babymumma6

So looks like I'm about to ovulate. I wasn't even checking anything. Wasn't supposed to start OPKS till Friday and normally I ovulate between cd18 - 22. Im day cd13.. I just randomly checked cervix and it was open... &#129300;&#129316;


----------



## heaveneats

:dust:


babymumma6 said:


> So looks like I'm about to ovulate. I wasn't even checking anything. Wasn't supposed to start OPKS till Friday and normally I ovulate between cd18 - 22. Im day cd13.. I just randomly checked cervix and it was open... &#129300;&#129316;


----------



## Gypsy99

More :dust: to everyone. I'm 3DPO today. Don't let my brain overload this TWW!!!

Congrats Feronia too!


----------



## heaveneats

my body is trying to ov again :coffee: which is okay i don't mind if it gives it one more go lol. I think this is on its way to positive? hopefully before saturday because DH is leaving for a trip
 



Attached Files:







20170531_141326.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heaveneats

Update tonights opk...i really do wonder if they can used as hpts because i really should be 7/8dpo today if my previous positive opks were right and got this.. and it's actually positive, even near Af I've never gotten a positive just a tiny line
 



Attached Files:







20170531_210248.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babymumma6

Opk can pick up pregnancy. I'd suggest doing a test?


----------



## heaveneats

babymumma6 said:


> Opk can pick up pregnancy. I'd suggest doing a test?

i did a wondfo cheapie this am and it was neg, not sure if i should pick up a first response or not, with the wondfo i only got a faint line with my last pregnancy at 11DPO i would only be 8dpo today


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies, sorry Ive been so quiet recently. I was feeling a bit low, stressed and didnt feel too much like talking. Ive been popping by though.

So I have good news, I have a veeeery faint positive today.....infact I have 4 as I keep checking!! 12 dpo today, cd26. 

I started spotting on tues, 10dpo and I just figured it was af coming early again, test was bfn. 11dpo still some spotting & bfn. Decided to test this morning as spotting nearly gone, only slight colour on wiping. And there it was, faint but there!

Im feeling very cautious about it, not told a soul! OH knows I tested on tues and it was bfn but hasnt asked anything since. I'm thinking of waiting for test to darken a bit then will tell him somehow. Make it nice as all being well this little one will complete our family (Im 37 this year!!).

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh babybrain congratulations - I am so happy for you! Look forward to seeing some dark progression tests!


----------



## heaveneats

congrats baby brain :)


----------



## Angelica

Hi all
Im
Joining here
Ttc#3, have 2 girls- aged nearly 9 and 4


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome Angelica


----------



## Katy78

Congrats BabyBrain80! :happydance:


----------



## babymumma6

Congratulations babybrain!!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations! !!!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations babybrain!!! So happy for you!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you everyone. Still can't believe it! I told my OH tonight, made a little card, he read it and was like "seriously? Shit the bed!" LOL 

I'm still being cautious, early days.

Welcome Angelica, wishing you good luck & lots of :dust:

How are you getting on Heaven? Have you done any more tests? Any better idea what's happening? Good luck xx


----------



## heaveneats

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thank you everyone. Still can't believe it! I told my OH tonight, made a little card, he read it and was like "seriously? Shit the bed!" LOL
> 
> I'm still being cautious, early days.
> 
> Welcome Angelica, wishing you good luck & lots of :dust:
> 
> How are you getting on Heaven? Have you done any more tests? Any better idea what's happening? Good luck xx

Doing okay, I'm not going to test until after tuesday, I'm 9dpo today and my opk from tonight is still the exact same dark line so I dunno. I know with Dr my opk picked up hug but I can't remember if the line got darker when I was that early or if it stayed the same until later. Anyways no use stressing I'm going to just relax. 

This is my opk from tonight. Dark line :( I don't have pcos so I don't know why my body is just somewhat "stuck"
 



Attached Files:







20170602_223547.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gypsy99

LOL shit the bed!

Heaven I'm sorry that your body is being a twat. 

AFM - was talking to DH today how I'm just bloated and horrible all the time. I get about a weeks worth of normalcy. I received a letter for another specialist appointment, which will hopefully help me with trying to get this HSG scan and sort out if there are any blockages or other issues happening. 5dpo today. it's going pretty fast.


----------



## babymumma6

heaveneats said:


> BabyBrain80 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. Still can't believe it! I told my OH tonight, made a little card, he read it and was like "seriously? Shit the bed!" LOL
> 
> I'm still being cautious, early days.
> 
> Welcome Angelica, wishing you good luck & lots of :dust:
> 
> How are you getting on Heaven? Have you done any more tests? Any better idea what's happening? Good luck xx
> 
> Doing okay, I'm not going to test until after tuesday, I'm 9dpo today and my opk from tonight is still the exact same dark line so I dunno. I know with Dr my opk picked up hug but I can't remember if the line got darker when I was that early or if it stayed the same until later. Anyways no use stressing I'm going to just relax.
> 
> This is my opk from tonight. Dark line :( I don't have pcos so I don't know why my body is just somewhat "stuck"Click to expand...

I can't wait to hear how it turns out for you. It seems very promising!


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> LOL shit the bed!
> 
> Heaven I'm sorry that your body is being a twat.
> 
> AFM - was talking to DH today how I'm just bloated and horrible all the time. I get about a weeks worth of normalcy. I received a letter for another specialist appointment, which will hopefully help me with trying to get this HSG scan and sort out if there are any blockages or other issues happening. 5dpo today. it's going pretty fast.

I've heard that HSG are good, often women get pregnant


----------



## heaveneats

Babymumma6 I'm hoping it will turn out good but who knows :( I don't have a good feeling about it


----------



## babymumma6

I have absolutely everything crossed for you heaven x


----------



## heaveneats

I figured out they are faulty tests! :( I used store bought and it's very clearly neg. I emailed the Amazon seller and they informed me they will be sending me new ones as the batch number I have them had been reported as faulty :( on to next cycle!


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh how annoying!! At least the seller will replace it for you.

I'm having a mental block day today. One of those I'm sick of life days. DH is so damn lazy it does my head in. He's having issues with his job but refuses to find something else. His boss has asked him not to work is meager 10ish hours a week until his wage is sorted. Guess we rely on my wage yet again :-(. 

Thinking about quitting study - I hate that although I do my best we are never getting anywhere. I don't like living here. I want to move but we can't. DH just disappears all day in his office while I'm cleaning and taking care of the kids. I'm just having a very over it day. I'm going to watch some shit TV and say fuck everyone for the rest of the day.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh that's terrible Heaven! At least you can move on to next cycle now but that whole thing was just rubbish!!

My lines don't look like they are getting any darker, now on 15dpo, cd29. (Still just using the ic's, may go and buy some better ones) But I've read lots of things either way so just have to wait & see. There's nothing you can do is there? No amount of tests can make it sticky, so just going to wait and cross my fingers! Not had any spotting etc for a couple of days so that's good at least.


----------



## babymumma6

Omg heaven how annoying! I'd be so furious!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hi Ladies, do you mind if i join in? 

We're TTC #3 once my implant is out in a couple weeks (can't come quick enough). 

I find TTC so lonely, would be lovely getting to know you all. Just reading through all the pages on this thread :)


----------



## Gypsy99

BabyBrain80 said:


> Oh that's terrible Heaven! At least you can move on to next cycle now but that whole thing was just rubbish!!
> 
> My lines don't look like they are getting any darker, now on 15dpo, cd29. (Still just using the ic's, may go and buy some better ones) But I've read lots of things either way so just have to wait & see. There's nothing you can do is there? No amount of tests can make it sticky, so just going to wait and cross my fingers! Not had any spotting etc for a couple of days so that's good at least.

Tonnes of sticky vibes!!

You could try for a dating scan in a few weeks?


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome Brandon's girl


----------



## brandonsgirl

Gypsy99 said:


> Oh how annoying!! At least the seller will replace it for you.
> 
> I'm having a mental block day today. One of those I'm sick of life days. DH is so damn lazy it does my head in. He's having issues with his job but refuses to find something else. His boss has asked him not to work is meager 10ish hours a week until his wage is sorted. Guess we rely on my wage yet again :-(.
> 
> Thinking about quitting study - I hate that although I do my best we are never getting anywhere. I don't like living here. I want to move but we can't. DH just disappears all day in his office while I'm cleaning and taking care of the kids. I'm just having a very over it day. I'm going to watch some shit TV and say fuck everyone for the rest of the day.

I hope your day gets better huni! :flower:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Brandonsgirl, it's a lovely wee group here, you will not be lonely here x hope your journey isn't too long :dust:

Thanks Gypsy, I honestly don't know when I can get a scan, usually it's 12 weeks. After my mc I got a couple of extra scans with ds2, one at 6 weeks and since I was so nervous she offered me another at 9weeks. Don't normally see midwife until 8 weeks either.....will see how we go. 
Hope your day got better too, and tomorrow is better still xxx


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy i hope today's a better day for you!! I hate those day when you feel the whole world is against you.

Babybrain.. hope it all works out for the best. Thinking of you xx

Welcome brandonsgirl &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome Brandon's girl :) it is lovely in here!

Hope all is well babybrain - these early weeks are so nerve wracking!! How are today's tests looking?

Gypsy - hope your day today is better!! Where do you want to move to (if moving were an option?)


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks guys. Yesterday was pretty shit. This morning was worse. Dragged DH and the kids out and we fed the eels and other animals at the park. Seemed to brighten everyone up thankfully.

We'd go as far as timaru but really I just want a yard. 

Weird and TMI I coughed and some creamy cm came out. I've been feeling nothing not like last cycle. Other than standard cramps etc.


----------



## waiting2c

Can understand the need for a yard! We have a tiny back section to our place that we pay a fortune for! 

I hope this is your month, when is AF due?

I think I am due to ovulate sometime in the next few days, test today showed a line but still way lighter than the control. Will take another one shortly as am a bit crampy. Will jump DH tonight to get things going lol then keep an eye on tests over next few days. Might try for a few days in a row, will be a shock to both our systems!!


----------



## babymumma6

I just got a positive opk.. the test line is waaaaaay darker than the control line!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay! Go babymumma!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks everyone :) Feeling very welcome :blush: 

Does anyone else find themselves watching baby shows on tv when they're TTC? I feel like I'm jumping ahead a little, but one born every minute keeps drawing me back. 

Hopefully work will keep me occupied today :) 

Have a good day everyone! 

xx


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl said:


> Thanks everyone :) Feeling very welcome :blush:
> 
> Does anyone else find themselves watching baby shows on tv when they're TTC? I feel like I'm jumping ahead a little, but one born every minute keeps drawing me back.
> 
> Hopefully work will keep me occupied today :)
> 
> Have a good day everyone!
> 
> xx

i do definitely! i also have been looking at the little newborn clothes:haha:

DH and i had an argument last night, he doesnt want me charting and and doing opk anymore, he really doesnt even want to ttc anymore :( i'm so upset. He more or less just wants to see what happens... i don't think he truly understands that it will be hard to get pregnant for us right now even with trying and taking medication. I"m not oging to take lcomid and NOT time my days thats a waste:nope:


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm so sorry to hear that heaveneats! I have to admit, i'm so worried that if it takes around 6 months or so and we still haven't gotten pregnant, that OH will change his mind. I've said this to him though and he's reassured me that he won't, no matter how long it takes. 

Perhaps he just feels anxious about it all? Or perhaps he feels the intimacy of baby making has gone with all the charting etc? 

Fingers crossed for you that he comes around! :hug:


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that heaveneats! I have to admit, i'm so worried that if it takes around 6 months or so and we still haven't gotten pregnant, that OH will change his mind. I've said this to him though and he's reassured me that he won't, no matter how long it takes.
> 
> Perhaps he just feels anxious about it all? Or perhaps he feels the intimacy of baby making has gone with all the charting etc?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that he comes around! :hug:

i'm not sure what he is thinking to be honest....i just hope that he changes his mood


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Heaven, fingers crossed he's just in a wee mood and it passes. I kept all my opk testing etc to myself, thought it would put less pressure on him, he obviously knew I was keeping an eye on things but probably not to what extent. He also said a few weeks ago that maybe it was for the best we hadn't gotten pregnant, I felt he got negative about it. I think its something they go through as it must affect them when it doesn't happen.....male pride n all that! I hope he gets behind you 110%!!!

I told my mum about an hour ago. We had been away on our nursery trip today and when we got home I told her she might want to sit down I have news....she near had a heart attack, I quickly said it was good news lol. Anyway her response was "are you sure you want another?"
Yeah great, thanks mum....*sigh* 

Waiting2c, I have No hcg tests left :dohh: but I had ordered more last week before I got a positive. So should be here soon. I'm not sure if I should go try a proper branded one anyway, just not had the chance. I peed on an opk anyway to satisfy the need! It was very dark, not sure how much that means but it helped :haha:

Gypsy, The only symptom I can think of this cycle was my boobs seemed a bit heavier than normal. Other than that (and sneezing??) nothing. Got my fingers crossed, must be due to test soonish yeah?


----------



## babymumma6

Ohhh heaven my hubby did the same to me the other night and I just said that he can't just do that. It's a mind thing, you can't switch off. 

Does anyone get really bad ovulation pain?


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm probably not testing unless af is overdue. She's due on the 12the or Monday. I'm 8dpo today my Temps being weird this cycle though.


----------



## brandonsgirl

babymumma6 said:


> Ohhh heaven my hubby did the same to me the other night and I just said that he can't just do that. It's a mind thing, you can't switch off.
> 
> Does anyone get really bad ovulation pain?

Me!! All the time. The past few days have been awful. I know i'm not actually ovulating as have the implant but it causes so much pain. I've always been sensitive to feeling it though. Its horrible isn't it?!


----------



## babymumma6

brandonsgirl said:


> babymumma6 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh heaven my hubby did the same to me the other night and I just said that he can't just do that. It's a mind thing, you can't switch off.
> 
> Does anyone get really bad ovulation pain?
> 
> Me!! All the time. The past few days have been awful. I know i'm not actually ovulating as have the implant but it causes so much pain. I've always been sensitive to feeling it though. Its horrible isn't it?!Click to expand...

I actually had so much pain last night it woke me and I needed Panadol. It's horrible. I hope it's not a bad thing. Atleast I know I've def ovulated. It's cold at the moment so my temps are crazy..


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thats what i was thinking this time around. When the pain was so bad, i just thought 'at least next cycle when I'm off BC, it will mean i'm ovulating.' 

I've always been able to feel it though, apparently many ladies can't.


----------



## waiting2c

I have started to feel things, but I am not sure what they mean. I have had cramps for past two days, quite strong at times. Does this mean trying to ovulate or already have? I thought it meant was, but my OPKs dont stack up to this so now I am all confused!

Dug them all out of the trash and my CD13 OPK is darker than 14, 15 and now 16, althought 16 is a smigeon darker than 15. So hard to figure out, wish I had something like a timer that dinged when it was time to go lol!

How is everyone?

BabyBrain - hope you are feeling good, might be a good thing to have no tests to drive yourself mental with! 

Gypsy - hope the mood in your house is better this week!

Heaven - Have yuo managed to figure out if you have ovulated or are about to?

Brandonsgirl - How are you holding up with the waiting? I am not the best at waiting for things lol. So impatient!

How is everyone else? Where are you all at cycle wise? Do we have any impending testers for me to live vicariously through?


----------



## brandonsgirl

waiting2c said:


> I have started to feel things, but I am not sure what they mean. I have had cramps for past two days, quite strong at times. Does this mean trying to ovulate or already have? I thought it meant was, but my OPKs dont stack up to this so now I am all confused!
> 
> Dug them all out of the trash and my CD13 OPK is darker than 14, 15 and now 16, althought 16 is a smigeon darker than 15. So hard to figure out, wish I had something like a timer that dinged when it was time to go lol!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> BabyBrain - hope you are feeling good, might be a good thing to have no tests to drive yourself mental with!
> 
> Gypsy - hope the mood in your house is better this week!
> 
> Heaven - Have yuo managed to figure out if you have ovulated or are about to?
> 
> Brandonsgirl - How are you holding up with the waiting? I am not the best at waiting for things lol. So impatient!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where are you all at cycle wise? Do we have any impending testers for me to live vicariously through?


The waiting is haaaaaaaaaaaaaaard! I keep trying to occupy myself but go back to thinking about 2 weeks time. 
Hubby has the next two weeks off work, so will just try and occupy myself with doing things with him when I'm not working to keep my mind off it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Gypsy99

Waiting2C it's too hard to tell. I get cramps almost all cycle. It's pretty hard work. I had major cramps before a #2 today and could barely move. It was great. 

Brandons girl. the TWW is ridiculously hard!! I have been trying incredibly hard not to think about it at all, but I can't not.

I'm starting to feel pretty out already. i start getting AF style cramps about 5 days or so before. Different to all the other BS cramps I get through my cycle. Other than my temp being weirdly down, and my CM being vastly creamy I don't have any other differences. Waiting impatiently for Monday to get out of the way to start all over yet again.


----------



## BabyBrain80

This whole baby business is waiting waiting waiting! Very hard to have the patience lol

waiting2c I bought a couple of tests yesterday, 2pack of clear blue & 2pack of tesco own brand (that's all they had). Thought if I had a dud or it wasn't clear I'd need some supplies lol Anyway, used 1 clear blue and it was much stronger. So my mind is settled for a few days at least! You think all will be ok once you get that positive, but it's the start of more worries lol.

As for ovulating symptoms,... The only thing I noticed was nausea just before it must have happened also a bit of back ache. It's amazing though how in tune you get with your body. Hope you figure it out Waiting2c, it's so difficult, keep on BD'ing if you can xx

I hope no one minds me hanging about to see how you are all getting on, I don't want to upset anyone xxx


----------



## heaveneats

Af got me :( back to cd1 :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

So sorry to hear that Heaveneats :( Fingers crossed for this time!


----------



## fuschia

Sorry heaveneats :( I hope af is kind to you and best of luck for the next cycle !!

This group has become very popular - I have been here in the shadows for a Little while when I have been busy with teaching placement . 

I totally missed last cycle as I ovulated a few days later than usual and miss judged it so that was annoying but I think I am ovulating today or maybe yesterday so hope to be in tww shortly !!

Gypsy - our obv feeling down with it all at the mo and I'm sorry :( I hope your not out !! Have you had any more thoughts about if you are going to continue with your teacher training ? I know you were having a wobble with it xx

Fingers crossed !


----------



## ricschick

Af got me too! &#128532;


----------



## fuschia

Ah ricschick- sorry ! 

Hope you are doing ok xxxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey girlies I'm back !! :kiss:


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry Ricschick and Heaven, that sucks :-(

Hi to everyone! Have a busy day ahead today with work so checking a bit earlier than normal. 

Babybrain - so glad to hear your test was way darker, it always helps put the mind at ease doesnt it!

I have no idea from tests if I have ovulated, am about to ovulate or what, yesterday mornings test was super light, afternoon was heaps darker but evening was light again. My app had my ovulating yesterday, we DTD on Monday Tues and Wed so thats the best shot i have had in ages I figure (those were CD 14, 15 and 16) I figure there is no way with my cycle length it would have been before CD14, and if its after now we can BD some more lol.

Other than TTC how is everyone doing? Has your placement finished Fuschia?


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry to everyone that has had AF show up. Major hugs for you all.

Waiting2c it all sounds a bit confusing. Sorry that your body is messing around today. 

Glad your test is a bit darker Babybrain!! 

How are you going Nordic? 

AFM - Onto a whole full on day of study. I am hammering into washing as well as we can actually see some sun today at a whole 9 degrees LOL. I am very much sure that Af will be on time this month. Waiting for her to arrive. Cramping, #2's being a dick, nipples and boobs normal sensitiveness.


----------



## babymumma6

That sucks so much girls. I'm so sorry! It's such a long wait. I've watched a few videos on YouTube how you get pregnant. It's very interesting how the female body works and how hard it actually is to get pregnant.

Babybrain have you got a blood test yet?


----------



## Gypsy99

I've watched the Great Sperm Race, and I think it's brilliant! So informative. 

Does anyone else get breast pain way before AF? I've been getting shooting pains up the sides of my (.)(.) and it'a really uncomfortable.


----------



## waiting2c

Ive watched the great sperm race too, its funny cos now thats what I imagine in my head just afterwards lol, all those little guys trying so hard to get there!

I don't often get breast pain before AF, do you normally?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Gypsy99 said:


> I've watched the Great Sperm Race, and I think it's brilliant! So informative.
> 
> Does anyone else get breast pain way before AF? I've been getting shooting pains up the sides of my (.)(.) and it'a really uncomfortable.

I do. Usually when i sit up in bed first thing in the morning and when i take my bra off in the evening. Its usually around O time and then up till AF time. Oh the female body, eh! 

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## babymumma6

Oh I need to find the sperm race. I haven't seen that one.

Gypsy - I had that last cycle. It was like a whole week and a half before AF arrived. It was so uncomfortable


----------



## ricschick

Gypsy I'm no expert but your chart looks good huh? Could of been a implantation dip on there? I hope this is your month xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

I'm good thanks gypsy !!! 

After a suspected chemical (that was a hellish experience!) I'm back and just peed on an OPK I'm good to go !! Although romance is not on the cards as we're waiting on puppies arriving (my bitch is currently day 61 , milk in , plug gone , temp dropped !!!) so unless we sneak off for a quick bonk later we might miss this cycle !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3109.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## heaveneats

nice positive OPK nordic pixie!!

i dont usually get pain at all now used to when i was younger


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks everyone. I thought the breast pain was pretty normal, just really annoying!!!! 

Ricschick my Temps back down this morning and gull on AF cramps last night. Starting to ramp up again too. 

Good luck Nordic! ! That's a definite positive opk .

Lol waiting!! I admit I've done that too. Hope you are going OK.

AF M - it's getting really cold and i woke up heaps last night from cold air going down my back. Could explain the lower Temps. Debating going to work today. I'd rather be studying. So effing tired. 2 days until another cycle and another failure.


----------



## heaveneats

Gypsy99 said:


> Thanks everyone. I thought the breast pain was pretty normal, just really annoying!!!!
> 
> Ricschick my Temps back down this morning and gull on AF cramps last night. Starting to ramp up again too.
> 
> Good luck Nordic! ! That's a definite positive opk .
> 
> Lol waiting!! I admit I've done that too. Hope you are going OK.
> 
> AF M - it's getting really cold and i woke up heaps last night from cold air going down my back. Could explain the lower Temps. Debating going to work today. I'd rather be studying. So effing tired. 2 days until another cycle and another failure.

dont think that way:hugs:


----------



## MeganMc

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! I thought I'd start a thread for ladies who are TTC, doesn't matter if it's baby #1 or #5 anyone is welcome! I was in an amazing little TTC chat group when I was trying for my son, and I met some amazing ladies there and we still talk everyday and are super close even now that my son is almost 8 months! I would absolutely love to have that again this time around! :happydance:
> 
> A little about me: I have an almost 2.5yr old daughter and my almost 8 month old son. We were planning on waiting until beginning of next year for try for our next baby, but I had a chemical pregnancy in December and it kind of made us talk more and we decided to move up our TTC date! As of right now, we are talking about TTC starting March most likely. I'm tracking my ovulation currently to get a better idea of my cycles (I'm still breastfeeding my 8mo). I'm super excited, and a little nervous to be doing this all over again lol. :blush:
> 
> 
> Testers!&#9825;
> *March:*
> *8th:*
> ricschick
> 
> *9th:*
> Katy78
> 
> *13th:*
> rachybaby85
> 
> *17th:*
> Gypsy99

Hello! This is my first time here! I just recently got off of the pill and had my discharge bleed right away for 7 days, typical period length for me. My periods were regular before the pill and cycle was usually 28 days. On cd11-cd13 I had EWCM but was away from my husband because he was out of town. We bd on cd14. Later that day I felt a twinge on the right side ovary area that lasted for about one minute. Then on cd15 I had very light spotting. This is our first try...do you think we could have timed it right on this one?? Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks hun. Unfortunately optimism gives me too much pain. If I'm realistic it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## nordicpixie83

Gypsy99 said:


> Thanks hun. Unfortunately optimism gives me too much pain. If I'm realistic it doesn't hurt as much.

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Oh and we did manage to sneak in a quick :sex: :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

good for you Nordic! 

Gypsy - i'm sorry it's been a rough go for you :( i hope next cycle bring you some good news!

AFM i'm CD 3 i've been temping like my gyno wanted me to do so we can see how he wants to go about next cycle


----------



## Gypsy99

And AF got me yesterday one day early. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## waiting2c

Gah, that sucks Gypsy! Had my fingers secretly crossed for a good outcome for you!

How was your weekend otherwise?

I am good, no idea if/when i ovulated, therefore no idea what dpo I am. I gave up on OPKs when I ran out on Sat morning. Will just have to wait it out and see what happens.

What did everyone get up to over the weekend? We had a relatively quiet one, I brought a printer.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mind if I join ladies? :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks. And yes Kiwiberry jump in!!

I got rather intoxicated on Saturday watching the crusaders. Lol it wasn't meant to happen but fun. 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gypsy99 said:


> Thanks. And yes Kiwiberry jump in!!
> 
> I got rather intoxicated on Saturday watching the crusaders. Lol it wasn't meant to happen but fun.
> 
> How is everyone else going?

Oh nice &#128526;&#127863;&#127864;&#129347;

Doing great here, almost 2WW for me.


----------



## waiting2c

Lol gypsy - I think it's allowed! Are you a rugby fan? We had the game on in the background.

Welcome kiwiberry! Yay for nearly being in the tww!!


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy ! Sorry to hear AF got you :( your time has gotta be soon !

I'm in 1st week of tww . Don't think timing was fantastic though - we are really struggling lately to have the energy and enthusiasm for lots of bding ! Not 100% on ovulation day either really as I feel it might be a little later but time will tell !

Hope all are well x


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck Kiwiberry and fushia. 

Waiting, I used to be, I'm not as into it anymore. We had 5 kids under 7 here too and 8 adults. Was a good catch up.

I am really over trying so hard. Last month was much more relaxing. I'm obviously still keen and want a baby, but the only thing I'm doing it temping and opks. I barely even feel like BD anymore and i used to be crazy horny all the time.


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy that's so frusterating. It's so hard to get your head around the fact why didn't it work????
I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for this cycle.
I'm onto 7dpo now. Still got a week. Is it strange that I feel like I'm already out? Hope is slowly going....


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oooh hello Kiwiberry :) 

Sorry for all the ladies that's got AF visiting. Sending :dust: your way for your next cycle.

I'm eagerly waiting for the implant to be removed. It's getting closer now. I'm hoping my period (from the implant) will happen anytime between now and getting the implant out so that i know that cycle has completed and that i'm starting on a fresh cycle once its out if that makes sense? It did in my head :haha: 

I've ordered some conceive plus lube (has anyone tried this?) and some clear blue ovulation tests to use as and when i have a positive cheapie opk.. here's hoping i don't have to wait too long! 

I've been trying to keep myself busy with work at the moment, but seems like all my clients are either pregnant or know someone thats pregnant or just want to talk about babies?! lol. It's EVERYWHERE!!!!! 
Or maybe i just have it on the brain :haha: :blush:


----------



## heaveneats

welcome kiwiberry

hope everyone is good!

brandonsgirl how exciting for you! i Hope AF comes soon after so you can start trying :)

i'm really finding it hard to get back into this temping thing :( also my bbt thermometer has no backlight and does not save last temp so i usually end up struggling with my phone to see the number then input it blahh


----------



## Kiwiberry

waiting2c, thanks hun! :)

fuschia, I've been that way too recently. Really feeling the guilt here...... :(. :dust: hope you caught it this month hun. Even just around ovulation is still good. I've been going through something similar because my kids go to bed late Some nights and then wake up and want to sleep with us before we have any time to ourselves. 

Gypsy99, I'm sorry you've been feeling so down lately hun. I know the feeling I've been feeling depressed and guilty myself. Here's to hoping we all get our bfp soon :hugs:. 

babymumma6, you're not out till AF arrives :hugs:. When I got pregnant with both of my girls I was almost certain I would get my period even after my bfp. FX this is your month!!! 

brandonsgirl, how exciting being able to officially start TTC soon :happydance:. It's a cruel trick of the Universe I think. Whenever you want something really bad it has its way of popping up everywhere :haha:. 

heaveneats, I have a BB thermometer but I always forget to use it. I'm sorry yours isn't working properly anymore. Does temping help you track ovulation and if you're pregnant is that why ladies do it? I've just been using the ovulation sticks and tracking everything with fertility friend. 


AFM, didn't get to BD last night, really sad about that. My toddler had a rough time going to bed and woke up earlier than usual to come and sleep with us.

:dust::dust:


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry said:


> waiting2c, thanks hun! :)
> 
> heaveneats, I have a BB thermometer but I always forget to use it. I'm sorry yours isn't working properly anymore. Does temping help you track ovulation and if you're pregnant is that why ladies do it? I've just been using the ovulation sticks and tracking everything with fertility friend.


BBT tracking is supposed to help you basically almost guarantee you ovulated, so when your temp dips then rises immediately after, it means your body ovulated(fertility friend will give you something called 'crosshairs; meaning it detected that you ov'ed) i'm doing it right now because my gyno wants to see if i actually am ovulating as i've been getting positive OPK but that doesnt always means you ovulate at least with checking your temp every morning right before you get out of bed or move to much, will tell you for sure. If your pregnant your temps usually will rise and stay higher, if your not they often will drop and AF will come. I hate doing it though i find it hard to remember and its hard for those of us who get up throughout the night:coffee:


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> waiting2c, thanks hun! :)
> 
> heaveneats, I have a BB thermometer but I always forget to use it. I'm sorry yours isn't working properly anymore. Does temping help you track ovulation and if you're pregnant is that why ladies do it? I've just been using the ovulation sticks and tracking everything with fertility friend.
> 
> 
> BBT tracking is supposed to help you basically almost guarantee you ovulated, so when your temp dips then rises immediately after, it means your body ovulated(fertility friend will give you something called 'crosshairs; meaning it detected that you ov'ed) i'm doing it right now because my gyno wants to see if i actually am ovulating as i've been getting positive OPK but that doesnt always means you ovulate at least with checking your temp every morning right before you get out of bed or move to much, will tell you for sure. If your pregnant your temps usually will rise and stay higher, if your not they often will drop and AF will come. I hate doing it though i find it hard to remember and its hard for those of us who get up throughout the night:coffee:Click to expand...

Thanks hun that's actually really informative. If I don't catch it this month I'm probably going to start using a thermometer next month and see if I can keep up with it. I know it probably takes a few cycles to get accurate data but knowing my history I probably have a while to wait till I'm pregnant again.


----------



## fuschia

Brandons girl - I had used conceive plus . I also have used pressed which I still use . I conceived both of my babies with pressed but I think conceived plus is effectively the same thing and some people swear by it - others by preseed lol

Heaveneats- I have a bbt thermometer which doesn't have a back light but when you turn it on it does flash up the last temp taken for about 2 seconds which I'm thankful for as I prob wouldn't get to record half my temps if not as I'm not really with it when taking temp !

It's in though how routine temping has become ! I do it without thinking now .

Afm- 6dpo- not symptom spotting at all and not particularly hopefully . I have 5 cheapie tests though so not sure when I will crack and decide to start on those !


----------



## Heather.1987

Hi! Im ttc #3. First cycle 7dpo. I did test and bfn of course but did get an evap line several hours later. Testing in the morning!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi! Im ttc #3. First cycle 7dpo. I did test and bfn of course but did get an evap line several hours later. Testing in the morning!

Welcome Mama and gl testing again :dust:.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey ladies!!! 

1 week today before we can start TTC.. not that thats stopped up practicing :blush: :haha: . 

I'm going to be temping but think i will set an alarm for 3am to do it. LO still wakes in the night and then i'm usually up going to the toilet before going back to bed and getting up at 5:30ish. 
I'm going to set a silent alarm on my fitbit to wake up and temp as i know i will usually of had at least 3 hours straight sleep by then. That's my plan anyways :haha:, knowing my luck i will end up sleeping right through it lol. 

Fingers crossed for you AFM! Let us know when you do start testing! 

How's everyone else doing? Any one testing at the moment? 

x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Can you DTD the day after ovulation and still have a chance? We did manage to DTD last night.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm I'm not sure about that. I want to say no, as you've already ovulated but I could be wrong. Maybe one of the other ladies can offer some better advice :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yesterday was the day I ovulated, I was just curious. Thanks hun!


----------



## brandonsgirl

You're welcome. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Hubs and I were looking at pushchairs online last night. Just vaguely to get an idea of the kinda thing we would want to get. It's so nice having him so excited about it all this time around. Can't wait to start TTC.


----------



## Gypsy99

They do say there's a small chance for day after ovulation. I do try and do it then too just in case. 

Good luck ladies. I'm now at the end of AF. Our isn't for another 11 days. Still in casual moDE though. We have family arriving home from Australia next month too so know that will be a write off!


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry said:


> Can you DTD the day after ovulation and still have a chance? We did manage to DTD last night.

yup! the egg can survive 24 hours so even once its released it can hang around


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! I think you are still in with a chance kiwi as the other posters have said, it can stick around for up to 24 hours.

Hope everyone else is doing okay :-

yay for only 1 more week to wait Brandonsgirl! That is very exciting!

I am feeling frustrated this month, I went into it so hopeful as was first month would have a solid chance, yet here I am feeling like I didnt yet again. Am CD24 today, AF due next Thurs according to app, and feel no different to any normal month. No symptoms other than cramps but I have those every month. I have zero idea if I ovulated or when that was, never got a positive OPK, ran out at CD18 taking one a day and never had a dark positive. Found a random one in drawer yesterday and took it and there was a line, half as dark as control, so not positive but still there. Figure I cant have not ovulated by now as never had a cycle longer than 35 days and that would make it in the 50s.

Gah, I know there are those of you that have been trying longer than me and havent had success yet so forgive me for my next comment. I just so thought it would have happened by now when I was WTT last year. 

Maybe its just not meant to be?


----------



## Gypsy99

Waiting. That's how i'm feeling now. I definitely didn't think it would take as long as it has. I'm very very over it. I will be sooo happy if we actually do end up getting those two lines on a pregnancy test, but I feel like it's just not meant to be at the moment. I think I was holding onto it with DH too, and he has just been fucking me off so much lately - I'm thinking why are we doing this again. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## babymumma6

I'm with you gypsy.. I'm very over it. I honestly didn't think it would take this long and really it hasn't been that long really. 
I'm waiting for af Monday...


----------



## Kiwiberry

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone! I think you are still in with a chance kiwi as the other posters have said, it can stick around for up to 24 hours.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :-
> 
> yay for only 1 more week to wait Brandonsgirl! That is very exciting!
> 
> I am feeling frustrated this month, I went into it so hopeful as was first month would have a solid chance, yet here I am feeling like I didnt yet again. Am CD24 today, AF due next Thurs according to app, and feel no different to any normal month. No symptoms other than cramps but I have those every month. I have zero idea if I ovulated or when that was, never got a positive OPK, ran out at CD18 taking one a day and never had a dark positive. Found a random one in drawer yesterday and took it and there was a line, half as dark as control, so not positive but still there. Figure I cant have not ovulated by now as never had a cycle longer than 35 days and that would make it in the 50s.
> 
> Gah, I know there are those of you that have been trying longer than me and havent had success yet so forgive me for my next comment. I just so thought it would have happened by now when I was WTT last year.
> 
> Maybe its just not meant to be?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it feels that way hun but it will happen. I know how you feel though sweetie and I'm so sorry you have to go through this. 

I've been telling myself that some people are meant to have babies at just the right time. It's cruel it really is but maybe there's a reason for all of this. Your baby is going to be so special it takes a little extra time. The world needs to prepare.

The same goes for all of you lovely ladies who are struggling.


----------



## brandonsgirl

It will happen waiting2c :) Sorry your feeling a bit in limbo at the moment. 
Maybe get some more opks and keep testing?


----------



## Heather.1987

I haven't tested since thursday. Im expecting period early next week so well see.


----------



## babymumma6

Lots of brown spotting for me. So looks like I'm out now!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Only a few days until the implant is out for me:) 

I've started brown spotting with the odd red blood too, so hopefully thats my period starting. I really want to have my period from the implant before its removed so i know i've finished one whole cycle on the implant and then once its out, it will be a brand new cycle. Things seem to be looking good so far.

So sorry about the lovely ladies that aren't feeling hopeful this time around. I absolutely believe that everything happens for a reason. And although it never feels like it at the time, there's a reason that this past month hasn't been your month. Perhaps next month is supposed to be the month for you! Please don't loose hope. I know its so hard not too and once AF rears her ugly head, its very difficult to not feel hopeless. 
I'm glad i've found this group, We are all here to help each other in the difficult times :)


----------



## babymumma6

Has anyone done acupuncture before and had success? I've booked into a Chinese medicine guy who does acupuncture. I'm alittle nervous...


----------



## fuschia

I have done acupuncture !

Ttc second time round we tried for 14 months then I braved acupuncture - I saw a lady who had trained as a fertility specialist (amongst other things ). I became pregnant second cycle having acupuncture - amazing !

This time around I have had accupunture for the last 3 cycles and I not pregnant yet but one of those cycles I totally messed up the timing of bd so doesn't really count . I'm going to continue having acupuncture and hopefully will fall pregnant soon !

Don't think this month is my lucky one though as bfn at 13dpo - af due tomorrow x


----------



## babymumma6

fuschia said:


> I have done acupuncture !
> 
> Ttc second time round we tried for 14 months then I braved acupuncture - I saw a lady who had trained as a fertility specialist (amongst other things ). I became pregnant second cycle having acupuncture - amazing !
> 
> This time around I have had accupunture for the last 3 cycles and I not pregnant yet but one of those cycles I totally messed up the timing of bd so doesn't really count . I'm going to continue having acupuncture and hopefully will fall pregnant soon !
> 
> Don't think this month is my lucky one though as bfn at 13dpo - af due tomorrow x


Oh wow! That certainly give me alot of hope. I've heard it's amazing with stress relief and blood flow. How many times did you have to have it? I really hope it works for the both of us!!


----------



## heaveneats

well my temps are really screwed up because i've had a fever so i'm discarding this mornings as FF thinks i already OV'ed which i havent. was in the hospital last night, foudn out i have Pneumonia, so i'm out for this month :( i think i'm too weak to do anything except sit on the couch and try to breath without coughing up a lung, its so humid outside too that its not helping. It would be my luck to get pneumonia in June :(


----------



## fuschia

Babymumma - I think I might have had a total of 3 or 4 sessions . I generally made sure that I had it pre ov but I know I had a session after ov. One cycle I had it twice ( before and after ) .

It is very good and not scary like I though lol . Sometimes the needles are uncomfortable going in but most aren't and then it's absolutely painless anyway ! I fell asleep last time !

Heaven eats - I'm sorry your having a rubbish time at the mo :( sounds horrid !

Afm- waiting for af now - bfn today on internet cheapie . Slight raise in temp but nothing mad - come on af let's get on with the next cycle and maybe get pregnant this time !!!! Af due tomorrow x


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats: :hugs: so sorry you're&#8203; not feeling well, I hope it passes soon and you can start next cycle feeling refreshed. 

fuschia, sorry you're out this month hun, lots of :dust: for next cycle. 

AFM: 5 DPO, waiting till at least 9 or 10 DPO to test.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies!

Sorry you are sick Heaven, it always sucks having to miss a cycle!

Fuschia - sorry about the bfn, I am in a similar boat :-(

Kiwi - Best of luck - will be looking forward to your testing days!

Babymumma - sorry this wasnt your cycle either.

Gypsy - how are you doing? 

Brandonsgirl - cant be long now till that implant comes out?

Sorry if I have missed anyone! Hope you are all okay regardless!

Afm - Bfn today at maybe 12dpo, maybe less. Have had a lot of cramping and feeling off but its not anything, I need to stop thinking it might be. I need to figure out how to chill out on it all, I am getting so worked up and obsessing but I just dont know how to let go and not try and control it all. Any Suggestions?


----------



## babymumma6

Heaven - I'm so sorry you aren't well. I know a few people with it and in hospital at the moment but it's very cold here at the moment. Hope you get better real fast!

Fuschia - I was thinking the same. Pre ovulation for both of us. I was thinking of getting the hubby to do it as well. A few people have mentioned they have fallen asleep during the sessions lol I just want to be able to relax so I hope I can. Thanks for your information.

Kiwi - Yes I look forward to your testing days also!

Waitingtc - I'm exactly the same. My last 2 pregnancies I've gotten pregnant cause I was either going away that cycle or had too much on to notice I was pregnant. It's been I don't think about it that I've actually gotten pregnant. Hence the acupuncture. I want my body to relax for this cycle. So much stress in my family at the moment I swear that's why I can't get pregnant. I've also booked a weekend away for me and the hubby. Something for us to look forward to and try to forget and just enjoy. It's incredibly hard to think about it 24/7..


----------



## Gypsy99

Really quick message sorry. I'm doing OK. CD10 and awaiting Ovulation. Taking it in strides this cycle again. My temps are all over the place, as I keep waking up cold all the time!! 

Hope that everyone is doing OK.


----------



## brandonsgirl

.


----------



## brandonsgirl

waiting2c said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry you are sick Heaven, it always sucks having to miss a cycle!
> 
> Fuschia - sorry about the bfn, I am in a similar boat :-(
> 
> Kiwi - Best of luck - will be looking forward to your testing days!
> 
> Babymumma - sorry this wasnt your cycle either.
> 
> Gypsy - how are you doing?
> 
> Brandonsgirl - cant be long now till that implant comes out?
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone! Hope you are all okay regardless!
> 
> Afm - Bfn today at maybe 12dpo, maybe less. Have had a lot of cramping and feeling off but its not anything, I need to stop thinking it might be. I need to figure out how to chill out on it all, I am getting so worked up and obsessing but I just dont know how to let go and not try and control it all. Any Suggestions?

Tomorrow morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Cd 1 for me !!

Mixed emotions as always ... doesn't take me long to get re motivated though. Can't waste time feeling down about something I can't change ... bring on the next cycle .

Silver lining is that af has been bang on time for a 13 day lp the last few months so that's nice . Also , a feb due date ( wouldn't have cared but...) would have joined me and my daughter so a busy birthday month already !

Gonna keep getting healthier and try harder with timing this month.

Isn't all this bding difficult when you have busy lives ?!


----------



## Heather.1987

Cramping and bfn. Af due today.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ladies that temp, I have a question? 

If you vaginally temp, do you still temp during your period ? 

Sorry for the random tmi question lol.


----------



## Buffyx

Mind if I jump in?
This is my first cycle TTC #3. Im on CD8.
My littlest one is 9 months old, and my cycles have been a bit whacky since I had him, so not 100% sure when O will be exactly. Not bothering with O tests etc at this stage though.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Buffy! Welcome!


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey Buffy! Welcome!

Thank you! Excited to be here again after thinking we were done at 2 :flower:


----------



## Gypsy99

Welcome Buffy and good luck!

Heather how has today gone?

Brandons girl - I don't do it vaginally, but I think I would skip my period if I did.

So sorry Fushia. Hope that you are feeling OK about it all. Another cycle ahead. Fingers crossed.

AFM - Sorry I have been a bit absent lately. I have been a bit over everything and then was quite sick last week. Next week we have a girls night which I am really looking forward to, but it is in the TWW. Which is annoying. I'll be drinking though as I haven't had a relaxing / full on night away from DH and the kids for over a year. 

CD11 today. Awaiting O on Monday next week. At least I get extra BD during this time!! LOL


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Welcome Buffy and good luck!
> 
> Heather how has today gone?
> 
> Brandons girl - I don't do it vaginally, but I think I would skip my period if I did.
> 
> So sorry Fushia. Hope that you are feeling OK about it all. Another cycle ahead. Fingers crossed.
> 
> AFM - Sorry I have been a bit absent lately. I have been a bit over everything and then was quite sick last week. Next week we have a girls night which I am really looking forward to, but it is in the TWW. Which is annoying. I'll be drinking though as I haven't had a relaxing / full on night away from DH and the kids for over a year.
> 
> CD11 today. Awaiting O on Monday next week. At least I get extra BD during this time!! LOL

Thank you! :flower:

A girls night sounds fun. I drank in my two week wait with my son without actually knowing I was in the TWW eek! But everything was fine :)

Im actually having a girls night tonight - dinner & movies. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Buffyx said:


> Mind if I jump in?
> This is my first cycle TTC #3. Im on CD8.
> My littlest one is 9 months old, and my cycles have been a bit whacky since I had him, so not 100% sure when O will be exactly. Not bothering with O tests etc at this stage though.

Welcome Buffy. Good luck with your TTC journey. 



Gypsy99 said:


> Brandons girl - I don't do it vaginally, but I think I would skip my period if I did.

Thanks for your advice. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Buffyx

brandonsgirl said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I jump in?
> This is my first cycle TTC #3. Im on CD8.
> My littlest one is 9 months old, and my cycles have been a bit whacky since I had him, so not 100% sure when O will be exactly. Not bothering with O tests etc at this stage though.
> 
> Welcome Buffy. Good luck with your TTC journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsy99 said:
> 
> 
> Brandons girl - I don't do it vaginally, but I think I would skip my period if I did.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your advice. &#9786;&#65039;Click to expand...



Thank you! Good luck to you too! :flower:


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! Have I missed anything ? Hope you're all ok ?

Hey to the newbies !!!

So ...... I should be on CD2 , but AF is late ?!? Don't want to test yet . Had awful cramping cd28 and very slight pink on wiping was sure AF was coming but that was two days ago . 

I'm having cold feet about another baby , we're moving to a new more expensive house and need two salaries !! Is it normal ?!?


----------



## brandonsgirl

nordicpixie83 said:


> Hey ladies ! Have I missed anything ? Hope you're all ok ?
> 
> Hey to the newbies !!!
> 
> So ...... I should be on CD2 , but AF is late ?!? Don't want to test yet . Had awful cramping cd28 and very slight pink on wiping was sure AF was coming but that was two days ago .
> 
> I'm having cold feet about another baby , we're moving to a new more expensive house and need two salaries !! Is it normal ?!?


It's normal Hun, I wouldn't worry too much. Have you spoken to your OH about your fears? 

Implantation bleeding maybe? Are you going to test? X


----------



## heaveneats

grr cd 15 last cycle i had a positive opk and now here i am with a neg one ugh :( dh leaves tomorrow till sunday, i feel bummed


----------



## Gypsy99

How annoying!!!! Our bodies are such dicks. 

I've apparently ovulated CD9 according to FF. Wtf


----------



## Buffyx

nordicpixie83 said:


> Hey ladies ! Have I missed anything ? Hope you're all ok ?
> 
> Hey to the newbies !!!
> 
> So ...... I should be on CD2 , but AF is late ?!? Don't want to test yet . Had awful cramping cd28 and very slight pink on wiping was sure AF was coming but that was two days ago .
> 
> I'm having cold feet about another baby , we're moving to a new more expensive house and need two salaries !! Is it normal ?!?

Could be implantation bleeding. I have severe cramping early in pregnancy with my two.

As for the cold feet - id say its totally normal! Even though my two were planned & wanted, i felt anxiety when that positive actually showed up on the test!


----------



## nordicpixie83

:cloud9:

Girls I'm literally shaking , shock , fear , happiness ...... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3539.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Buffyx

nordicpixie83 said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> Girls I'm literally shaking , shock , fear , happiness ...... :cloud9:

Congratulations! That's wonderful news!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats, :hugs: maybe there's a good chance you are on the beginning of the week and you will ovulate a little later? 

Gypsy99, wow how strange :(.

nordicpixie83, congratulations sweetie what amazing news!!! :wohoo:

AFM, 7 DPO and still testing.


----------



## waiting2c

wow congrats nordic! That is awesome!!!

I love it when we get a BFP in here, renews my hope!

afm - pretty sure today or tomorrow will become CD1


----------



## Katy78

Huge congrats nordic!

And good luck to the rest of you! :dust:


----------



## fuschia

Huge congrats Nordic :)

Cd3 for me ! The challenge for this cycle is that I I'm away cd 17,18 and 19 on a hen do ! I ovulate cd 18-19 so that sucks ! Although being away ( going to Amsterdam , so flying a short distance ) might alter ovulation day . Or even better maybe I will ovulate a tad earlier with acupuncture again. Annoying !


----------



## brandonsgirl

Nordic, congratulations that's amazing news!!!!! 

Fuchsia, I'm CD4. Fingers crossed your ovulation times itself before so you can get some BD'ing in &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Brandon'sgirl! Cd4!!! Yay!


----------



## Buffyx

Im CD9 today with honestly no idea when I will ovulate! Before kids I was always around CD14, so hopefully it is the same now.

We usually BD every couple of days anyway, so it would be pretty hard to miss it, assuming I even ovulate!


----------



## babymumma6

Wow!! Massive CONGRATS Nordic! That's such wonderful news!!! &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;

I'm currently Cd4... start of a long cycle &#128528;&#128528;


----------



## BabyBrain80

Nordic!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!
I was just reading about your spotting and it sounded so much like me, I felt so positive for you and as I kept reading down there was your :bfp: . Awesome :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

LADIES THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH :hugs:


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Nordic!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!
> I was just reading about your spotting and it sounded so much like me, I felt so positive for you and as I kept reading down there was your :bfp: . Awesome :)

Baby I'm slowly starting to come to terms with it now !!! How are you feeling ?xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

nordicpixie83 said:


> Baby I'm slowly starting to come to terms with it now !!! How are you feeling ?xx

I'm doing good thank you, still can't quite believe it! Keep lurking around here crossing my fingers for all the lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## heaveneats

yay nordic excellent!!!!

well my opk is pretty dark and DH left this morning :( no bd last night either since both kids were sick


----------



## fuschia

Argh heaveneats - that's so frustrating for you :( 

X


----------



## waiting2c

Oh heaven - I feel that pain, missing a cycle is so hard!! When is DH back?


----------



## heaveneats

he will not be home till sunday :( its okay i'm going on clomid next cycle so then the fun will begin


----------



## Gypsy99

:-(. but good luck next cycle. 

We are off to the movies tonight with my daughter. Looking forward to it. My son is going to Nanas. DH has seemed a bit more frisky than usual, but I think he's trying to have BD to take his mindoff a other things. 2-3 more sleeps until ovulation. Will start opks tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2c

Enjoy the movies Gypsy! I haven't been in so long! And its the weekend which makes it much easier to get down to it lol!


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Heaveneats :( My husband sometimes is away for work too, and he works 2 night shifts a week, so sometimes that makes it hard as well, particularly when Im working during the day and the kids also dont nap at the same time!

Have fun at the movies Gypsy. I saw Rough Night two nights ago & loved it!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Gypsy- what are you going to see? Fingers crossed for positive opks soon &#9786;&#65039;

Heaveneats- good luck for Clomid next cycle &#9786;&#65039; What exactly is it? I've heard of it before but not what it does or how it's used. 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - I'm waiting to come off the implant induced period. It seems to be taking forrreever lol. I've been temping, taking pre conception pregnacare and will be using opks once off. Still trying to get the hang of fertility friend :haha: 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Buffyx

AF seems absolutely neverending when wanting to TTC! 

Im on CD10. I dont temp or use OPKs etc, so Im just going ahead and assuming I will O around CD14? I fell pregnant with my DD 4 days before O, so I think this is the start of my FW now.

Fingers crossed!

We took the kids to the zoo today. I have school all day tomorrow. We have an assessment which Im supposed to be studying for right now. Kids are in bed & DH is at work. I wish I could just go to bed :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with your assessment buffy!

Hope you had a good night at the movies gypsy!

Hey babybrain - was nice to see a post from you - hope you are keeping well


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Good luck with your assessment buffy!
> 
> Hope you had a good night at the movies gypsy!
> 
> Hey babybrain - was nice to see a post from you - hope you are keeping well

Thank you! I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Buffyx said:


> AF seems absolutely neverending when wanting to TTC!
> 
> Im on CD10. I dont temp or use OPKs etc, so Im just going ahead and assuming I will O around CD14? I fell pregnant with my DD 4 days before O, so I think this is the start of my FW now.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> We took the kids to the zoo today. I have school all day tomorrow. We have an assessment which Im supposed to be studying for right now. Kids are in bed & DH is at work. I wish I could just go to bed :haha:

Doesn't it just!!! My periods on the implant lasted ages so I'm hoping now it's been removed it's not going to last as long. 
Ooh I love the zoo, hope you all had a good time! 
Hope everything goes well with your assessment.


----------



## Buffyx

brandonsgirl said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> AF seems absolutely neverending when wanting to TTC!
> 
> Im on CD10. I dont temp or use OPKs etc, so Im just going ahead and assuming I will O around CD14? I fell pregnant with my DD 4 days before O, so I think this is the start of my FW now.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> We took the kids to the zoo today. I have school all day tomorrow. We have an assessment which Im supposed to be studying for right now. Kids are in bed & DH is at work. I wish I could just go to bed :haha:
> 
> Doesn't it just!!! My periods on the implant lasted ages so I'm hoping now it's been removed it's not going to last as long.
> Ooh I love the zoo, hope you all had a good time!
> Hope everything goes well with your assessment.Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:

Oh no. How long did they usually last? I actually had the depo shot about 7 months ago, and I basically bled for the entire 3 months. So I didn't get another shot, and I just went back on the pill. It was awful bleeding for so long!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

They varied. Some lasted about 3-4 weeks. I went to the doctor to see if there was anything that I could do about it but she said basically there wasn't. She prescribed me the pill to take as well as having the implant in to perhaps regulate them and possibly lighten them but it wouldn't prevent the longevity of them. 

Then hubby said he wanted to try for another baby so I didn't end up taking the pill with it. I'm so glad to be BC free, I hated being on it. 

I had the implant removed a day or two after I started my period so I'm hoping with it being out my system it won't take too long to stop this time around.


----------



## Buffyx

I hate BC too. If we are lucky enough to have a third, I will be having another csection & getting my tubes tied so that I never have to worry about BC again!!


----------



## waiting2c

Happy weekend to you all! I have just finished going around cleaning my whole house. Feel better now thats tidy!

How is everyone? Remind me where are you all cycle wise? I know Gypsy is about to Ov, Brandonsgirl is a week or so off ov, heaven has unfortunately missed... is anyone in the tww?

I am waiting waiting for AF, was due Thursday and hasnt come yet, guessing I am having a super long cycle which is annoying as i just want to get on with a new month! (tests are bfn so its not anything else)


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, tons of :dust: this week hun!!!

Buffyx, I hate BC too most of all depo. I don't know what I am going to do when we are done. I'm not getting cut open, no BC, and hubby hates condoms. 

waiting2c, sorry AF is coming :hugs: good luck next cycle sweets :dust:. 


AFM: 9 dpo with a 10 day lp. AF is due tomorrow and only have a maybe faint test. Waiting for the :witch: to arrive or a nice surprise.


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh good luck Kiwi! I hope its a nice surprise and not AF!!!


----------



## heaveneats

Hi ladies! Well I guess I'm out this cycle as I know these are for sure positive :( I was hoping I may get lucky and have this happen Sunday but I guess not.

DH was going to come home this afternoon so we could sneak something in quick but my test was neg at 12:30 then at 5 I got these ugh:cry: would have been perfect timing at lunch!
 



Attached Files:







20170623_223751.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats, awww so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry - I wouldnt be getting my tubes tied if i wasnt already going to be having a csection, so i dont blame you. Are your cycles regular? You could avoid FW, or use pull out method?

Waiting2c - i am CD11 today! Thinking O should be CD14.


----------



## Gypsy99

Buffyx said:


> I hate BC too. If we are lucky enough to have a third, I will be having another csection & getting my tubes tied so that I never have to worry about BC again!!


I'll be doing this too. The doctors have noted it. With the pain I get from periods and the massive mood issues from birth control they said it would be fine.

DH has had an unexpected invite for drinks tonight. I like it when it's just me and the kids at home sometimes. 

Hoping to get some BD in again tomorrow, but my cm is being weird this cycle. Almost like thrush.


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I hate BC too. If we are lucky enough to have a third, I will be having another csection & getting my tubes tied so that I never have to worry about BC again!!
> 
> 
> I'll be doing this too. The doctors have noted it. With the pain I get from periods and the massive mood issues from birth control they said it would be fine.
> 
> DH has had an unexpected invite for drinks tonight. I like it when it's just me and the kids at home sometimes.
> 
> Hoping to get some BD in again tomorrow, but my cm is being weird this cycle. Almost like thrush.Click to expand...

My DH is on night shift at work tonight. My littlest goes to bed at 6pm, but DD & I sit and snuggle on the couch and watch a show while she has a bottle before bed. It's so nice :)

Hmmm thats weird about your CM! Mine isnt doing much of anything.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> Kiwiberry - I wouldnt be getting my tubes tied if i wasnt already going to be having a csection, so i dont blame you. Are your cycles regular? You could avoid FW, or use pull out method?
> 
> Waiting2c - i am CD11 today! Thinking O should be CD14.

My cycles are 31 and 32 days sometimes a 28 day cycle once in awhile. Pull out method is probably what we will have to do.

I have an OB appointment on Monday, unrelated and I'm going to talk about any BC options I might be willing to b do in the future. I was thinking of the implant, anyone have any advice about it? I really don't like pull out method either.... kinda ruins the mood for me but if it's my only option it's what ill do.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I had the nexplanon implant, kiwi. Honestly it was the worse thing I ever did. 

I'm not 100% sure that it is related to the implant but after going on it, I developed very bad anxiety and have struggled with it ever since. My husband found an article a while back that linked BC hormones to anxiety and depression. 

It's been 3 days since I've had it removed and have had 5 panic attacks since last night. My husband is convinced that its down to the hormones leaving my body and the change in hormone levels. 

After baby number 4 DH has said he will have the snip so I don't have to worry about BC any more. I'm not 100% sure how I feel about that at the moment, but I know that the hormones in my body with the implant was just far too much for me to able to handle. The pill wasn't AS bad but still affected me in similar ways with mood swings. 

Could you continue with FF and track when O is and just be careful around that time?


----------



## Buffyx

I will never have more than 3 children. We originally had only planned on 2. For financial reasons, we will have to stop at 3. If I wasnt having a csection, DH would for sure have a vasectomy.


----------



## Gypsy99

Brandonsgirl - most birthcontrol doesn't agree with me and I've heard nothing but bad things about the nexpalon implant. It sounds horrible. I went as far as the butt injection one and it was horrible. Bleeding on and off, pain, had what felt like irritable bowel syndrome. Even if we aren't successful for another year I don't think I could ever ever go back on birth control. 

Buffy - I only wanted 2 as well, but as time passed it was something I really wanted to add another to the family. The finances will definitely be stretched though.

Kiwiberry - the pull out method isn't always reliable either. I feel your pain with BC though. Wish they would bring out a reliable mans source of BC. 

Buffy that's actually quite nice to have the break. I get tired quite easily from all the things I'm doing every day so when DH is in bed until late he stays up late and gets grumpy with me because I always fall asleep early. Sometimes I really benefit from just going to bed at 8pm straight after the kids go to bed and it helps so much with feeling fresher for the next day. Can't do that really anymore. He wakes me up, or complains. 

So sorry Heaven that the timing didn't work for you. :-(. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing OK today. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today. Feeling a little sick, have had headaches on and off everyday through this cycle too, which has been quite frustrating. Hoping DH will get out of his hungover state for some BD tonight.


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, that's so horrible hun, I am so sorry you had to go through that :hugs:. 

Gypsy99, I actually went and looked up male BC after reading your post. Apparently there is a male birth-control that is being tested right now and should be released by the end of the year, that injects a hormone free gel into the penis' to prevent sperm from passing through. OH said he would get a vasectomy, but i dont want him doing that. 


AFM: I'm having some lower back pressure and brown mucusy discharge. I think AF must be here :cry:.


----------



## babymumma6

I've had the mirena for over 3 years and it was amazing for me. I didn't get an AF at all. I have however got some anxiety after it went in and now it's out. I did have postnatal after my last. I had an appointment with my Chinese doc and got acupuncture and cupping done and it was great. Seeing him again while I'm ovulating.. &#129310;&#129310;


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Brandonsgirl - most birthcontrol doesn't agree with me and I've heard nothing but bad things about the nexpalon implant. It sounds horrible. I went as far as the butt injection one and it was horrible. Bleeding on and off, pain, had what felt like irritable bowel syndrome. Even if we aren't successful for another year I don't think I could ever ever go back on birth control.
> 
> Buffy - I only wanted 2 as well, but as time passed it was something I really wanted to add another to the family. The finances will definitely be stretched though.
> 
> Kiwiberry - the pull out method isn't always reliable either. I feel your pain with BC though. Wish they would bring out a reliable mans source of BC.
> 
> Buffy that's actually quite nice to have the break. I get tired quite easily from all the things I'm doing every day so when DH is in bed until late he stays up late and gets grumpy with me because I always fall asleep early. Sometimes I really benefit from just going to bed at 8pm straight after the kids go to bed and it helps so much with feeling fresher for the next day. Can't do that really anymore. He wakes me up, or complains.
> 
> So sorry Heaven that the timing didn't work for you. :-(. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK today. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today. Feeling a little sick, have had headaches on and off everyday through this cycle too, which has been quite frustrating. Hoping DH will get out of his hungover state for some BD tonight.

I think I must be gearing up for O as well. Ive had a headache for two days now, and some cramping. Im on CD12 today.

It's my DHs birthday tomorrow, so we had my parents watch the kids today, and hubby & I had such a fun day together. It was much needed. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :flower:

So sorry Kiwiberry that AF has arrived :(


----------



## heaveneats

Sorry kiwiberry:( 

I'm feel so bummed right now, I went to a bachelorette party yesterday and we went to the spa for the day, I'm always self conscious of my body and most of the day I wore a bathing suit coverall. As we were leaving to go home a lady walked up to me and asked when I was due because I looked so beautiful, all the girls were standing there too, I was so horrified and sad I tried to hold back tears and told her no I wasn't just still carrying the weight of my other 2 kids. I got in my car and cried the whole way home.


Ugh


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh heaveneats I'm so so sorry. I have to admit, I'm always worried people will think I'm pregnant when I'm not because I bloat quite a lot and have a lot of loose skin on my belly. I'm a size 8-10 on top and 10-12 around hips but I was a 6-8 before pregnancy and got huge when pregnant. As a result, I now carry a lot of loose skin in my belly area. It's something that I'm super conscious of and worry when wearing tighter clothing. 
It must have been awful for you to deal with but you should be proud of you for not letting her see your emotions. Try to see past that part if you can and remember that the only reason she even came up to you is because she thought you looked beautiful :flower: 
And you're not alone with your body image worries, not at all :hugs: 

Thanks ladies, it's been awful. I've had many more panic attacks since my last post but thankfully I think they're coming to an end now. I think my body is finally getting back to its natural state. I'm still bleeding but it's much more like my natural period now rather then my implant periods. I'm hoping that means that I will stop soon. Getting bloody fed up of bleeding. Excuse the pun :haha: Going on 8 days now. 

Kiwi - so sorry to hear AF is on her way. But you're it out until you have red flow! 
I'm curious, why wouldn't you want OH to get a vasectomy? Hubby has said he will after baby number 4 but I don't want him too. I'm not sure why but just feel it's a huge sacrifice that I'm worried will change him. 

Buffy & Gypsy - sending lots of baby dust your way for O :dust: :dust: 

Babymumma- what's cupping Hun? I'm sure it's not what I'm thinking :haha: and slightly nervous to google HAHA! :blush:


----------



## Buffyx

heaveneats said:


> Sorry kiwiberry:(
> 
> I'm feel so bummed right now, I went to a bachelorette party yesterday and we went to the spa for the day, I'm always self conscious of my body and most of the day I wore a bathing suit coverall. As we were leaving to go home a lady walked up to me and asked when I was due because I looked so beautiful, all the girls were standing there too, I was so horrified and sad I tried to hold back tears and told her no I wasn't just still carrying the weight of my other 2 kids. I got in my car and cried the whole way home.
> 
> 
> Ugh

Oh gosh! Im sorry this happened to you.


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh I'm so sorry heaven, that is so horrible. People just don't think before speaking sometimes! 

Good luck to those of you nearing ovulation!! Get busy lol!!

I'm still waiting on af, officially longest cycle since I started using an app to track - about 18 months. Just want it to hurry up!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm sorry heaven! That sounds horrible. 

Waiting I'm trying!!! We did last night but damn I'm in pain today. Really long day at work too. Hoping to get another one in tonight. I usually ovulate day 16, but with my slightly shorter cycle last month it might be slightly off. Will see what tonight brings.


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats, :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry that happened to you. I agree with Brandonsgirl, she came up to you because you looked beautiful. Keep your head up Mama, you gave birth to two beautiful babies and the weight can change for you, just don't lose hope :hugs:. 

brandonsgirl, :hugs: I hope it stops asap, that's awful hun.

Gypsy99, lots of :dust: for you Mama!!!


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Gosh I'm so sorry heaven, that is so horrible. People just don't think before speaking sometimes!
> 
> Good luck to those of you nearing ovulation!! Get busy lol!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af, officially longest cycle since I started using an app to track - about 18 months. Just want it to hurry up!!

Haha we have BD CD6, CD7, CD10 & CD12. I'm on CD13 today and we will BD because it's DH's birthday :haha: Hoping for the best! I got pregnant SO easily in the past, that I feel like this time it will take me longer.


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, oh and forgot to answer you. It's because he's younger then me, only 26 and if anything should ever happen to me, I want him to be able to move on if he met anyone. Plus, i don't like the idea of him being messed with. 

By the way ladies, apparently male BC that's hormone free might come out by the end of the year in the US. It's a "safe" gel that gets put in the penis to prevent sperm from passing through. The sperm get reabsorbed by the body.


----------



## babymumma6

Brandan - cupping is The suction and negative pressure provided by cupping can loosen muscles, encourage blood flow, and sedate the nervous system (which makes it an excellent treatment for high blood pressure). Cupping is used to relieve back and neck pains, stiff muscles, anxiety, fatigue, migraines, rheumatism, and even cellulite.

I'm hoping it will help me with my anxiety.. Google it! It's very interesting.. along with acupuncture.

Heaven I'm so so sorry that happened to you. I don't know why someone would even do that not especially when they don't know them. Id prob would have punched her lol


----------



## Gypsy99

I'd love to do cupping. Sounds painful, but relaxing LOL.

Yay for a male BC!!! I am so happy right now!

Good luck Buffy.

Today has been weird. Pains and cramps and spotting. I also have developed a little bit of thrush and it's not smelling to great down there. TMI sorry. I grabbed some probiotics to take for this month and we are going to try and BD again tonight.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed for you Gypsy. Thrush is never nice, i hope it clears up for you asap. The things us ladies have to go through when TTC eh! 

Does cupping leave that ring on your skin like suction? I'm sure I've seen these bruises on athletes before and read about it but couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy it wasn't the most comfortable thing ever but it was really relaxing.. such a strange feeling. I'm hoping it works!

Brandon yup that's it. I think the more bruised you get the more tension you've held in your body. Mine aren't that bad lucky but still bruised..

Good luck Gypsy!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ahh i know what it is now. Does it not hurt? Do you notice the benefits babymumma?


----------



## heaveneats

thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)

I bet you're going to get great results and you're going to look amazing :happydance:. All the hard work you're going to put in to losing weight is going to be worth it you'll feel great :hugs:.

I'm sorry you have a thyroid problem that must make things so difficult for you.


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)
> 
> I bet you're going to get great results and you're going to look amazing :happydance:. All the hard work you're going to put in to losing weight is going to be worth it you'll feel great :hugs:.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a thyroid problem that must make things so difficult for you.Click to expand...

yes it's definitely been challenging weight wise and TTC wise but i'm gunna kick butt lol i used to be very thin and fit even after my first baby but after my 2nd i ended up getting some problem during pregnancy that the doctor believes made other organs start to have problems so losing his baby weight has been horrendous, plus i love food:shrug: and coffee:coffee: well mostly tea i have drank it for years as my nanny and grandpa were from the UK so anytime we had any family gatherings or if i set foot in their house they always greeted me with it :)


----------



## Buffyx

heaveneats said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)
> 
> I bet you're going to get great results and you're going to look amazing :happydance:. All the hard work you're going to put in to losing weight is going to be worth it you'll feel great :hugs:.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a thyroid problem that must make things so difficult for you.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it's definitely been challenging weight wise and TTC wise but i'm gunna kick butt lol i used to be very thin and fit even after my first baby but after my 2nd i ended up getting some problem during pregnancy that the doctor believes made other organs start to have problems so losing his baby weight has been horrendous, plus i love food:shrug: and coffee:coffee: well mostly tea i have drank it for years as my nanny and grandpa were from the UK so anytime we had any family gatherings or if i set foot in their house they always greeted me with it :)Click to expand...

I put on 30kg+ with baby #1 and lost it all except 5kg when I fell pregnant with #2. I put on even more weight while pregnant with him - 40kg+ 

He is 9 months old and I am finally back to the weight I was when I fell pregnant with #1. I have had to work really hard. I only eat 1200 calories a day & I exercise everyday. But having said that, I was fit and healthy before having kids, and DH and I both love fitness, so it isnt a chore or a hassle for me. Its just part of my daily routine :flower:

I LOVE tea. I drink so much! I have never had a cup of coffee. It tastes so bad. I do love the smell of it though.


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)
> 
> I bet you're going to get great results and you're going to look amazing :happydance:. All the hard work you're going to put in to losing weight is going to be worth it you'll feel great :hugs:.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a thyroid problem that must make things so difficult for you.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it's definitely been challenging weight wise and TTC wise but i'm gunna kick butt lol i used to be very thin and fit even after my first baby but after my 2nd i ended up getting some problem during pregnancy that the doctor believes made other organs start to have problems so losing his baby weight has been horrendous, plus i love food:shrug: and coffee:coffee: well mostly tea i have drank it for years as my nanny and grandpa were from the UK so anytime we had any family gatherings or if i set foot in their house they always greeted me with it :)Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:

I love coffee too! I can't fiunction without it most days. I've never really got in to tea with the exception of chai.

With this next baby I think I'm going to go on daily walks and really watch what I eat. I had gestational diabetes with my 2nd baby and my 1st was born too early to find out if I had it with her. I followed the diet and monitored my sugars like they wanted me to but I still gained weight. My baby was OK though. One of my lungs is really bad because I was born premature and it collapsed on me so I have never been able to really over exert myself. Now that i've lost over 75 pounds I am really paranoid about gaining the weight back. I look better now than I did when I was a teenager and I want to keep that. Although no matter how thin i get ill always have my battle scars.

As for my GD it could have been my weight but I'm not so sure because diabetes runs in my family on my mother's side. I'm intrested to see if I get GD the next time I get pregnant.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind words :) i'm currently trying very hard to eat healthy and stay active as well i'm seeing a naturopath so i'm hoping i get good results now that i'm on thyroid medication :)
> 
> I bet you're going to get great results and you're going to look amazing :happydance:. All the hard work you're going to put in to losing weight is going to be worth it you'll feel great :hugs:.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a thyroid problem that must make things so difficult for you.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it's definitely been challenging weight wise and TTC wise but i'm gunna kick butt lol i used to be very thin and fit even after my first baby but after my 2nd i ended up getting some problem during pregnancy that the doctor believes made other organs start to have problems so losing his baby weight has been horrendous, plus i love food:shrug: and coffee:coffee: well mostly tea i have drank it for years as my nanny and grandpa were from the UK so anytime we had any family gatherings or if i set foot in their house they always greeted me with it :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I love coffee too! I can't fiunction without it most days. I've never really got in to tea with the exception of chai.
> 
> With this next baby I think I'm going to go on daily walks and really watch what I eat. I had gestational diabetes with my 2nd baby and my 1st was born too early to find out if I had it with her. I followed the diet and monitored my sugars like they wanted me to but I still gained weight. My baby was OK though. One of my lungs is really bad because I was born premature and it collapsed on me so I have never been able to really over exert myself. Now that i've lost over 75 pounds I am really paranoid about gaining the weight back. I look better now than I did when I was a teenager and I want to keep that. Although no matter how thin i get ill always have my battle scars.
> 
> As for my GD it could have been my weight but I'm not so sure because diabetes runs in my family on my mother's side. I'm intrested to see if I get GD the next time I get pregnant.Click to expand...

I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:

I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:
> 
> I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(

Probably not, it's probably genetic. I just hope next time that I don't have GD because that means I will have to work even harder to keep the weight off. Chances are I will though, especially if it's a genetic thing.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:
> 
> I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(
> 
> Probably not, it's probably genetic. I just hope next time that I don't have GD because that means I will have to work even harder to keep the weight off. Chances are I will though, especially if it's a genetic thing.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed you dont get it again. I wonder if its one of those things that if you have it during one pregnancy that youre more likely to get it again?

I had very high blood pressure during my first pregnancy that I was worried about getting pregnant and having it again. But my BP was perfectly fine. But I did get obstetric cholestasis late during my second pregnancy. Apparently chances of having that again are higher too once youve had it during one pregnancy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:
> 
> I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(
> 
> Probably not, it's probably genetic. I just hope next time that I don't have GD because that means I will have to work even harder to keep the weight off. Chances are I will though, especially if it's a genetic thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont get it again. I wonder if its one of those things that if you have it during one pregnancy that youre more likely to get it again?
> 
> I had very high blood pressure during my first pregnancy that I was worried about getting pregnant and having it again. But my BP was perfectly fine. But I did get obstetric cholestasis late during my second pregnancy. Apparently chances of having that again are higher too once youve had it during one pregnancy.Click to expand...

I actually think I remember hearing that. I probably will have it since I've had it before. I think they might even test earlier.


----------



## heaveneats

Buffyx said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:
> 
> I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(
> 
> Probably not, it's probably genetic. I just hope next time that I don't have GD because that means I will have to work even harder to keep the weight off. Chances are I will though, especially if it's a genetic thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont get it again. I wonder if its one of those things that if you have it during one pregnancy that youre more likely to get it again?
> 
> I had very high blood pressure during my first pregnancy that I was worried about getting pregnant and having it again. But my BP was perfectly fine. But I did get obstetric cholestasis late during my second pregnancy. Apparently chances of having that again are higher too once youve had it during one pregnancy.Click to expand...

Oh no I had that with baby number 2 :( I didn't realize I could get it again


----------



## Buffyx

heaveneats said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I dont think GD has much to do with what you eat, or else Id have had it both times :haha:
> 
> I honestly ate what I wanted and didnt care. I put on sooooo much weight. I can easily say that Ill watch it next time, but I know how crappy I feel when Im pregnant, so Ill probably just eat crappy again :(
> 
> Probably not, it's probably genetic. I just hope next time that I don't have GD because that means I will have to work even harder to keep the weight off. Chances are I will though, especially if it's a genetic thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont get it again. I wonder if its one of those things that if you have it during one pregnancy that youre more likely to get it again?
> 
> I had very high blood pressure during my first pregnancy that I was worried about getting pregnant and having it again. But my BP was perfectly fine. But I did get obstetric cholestasis late during my second pregnancy. Apparently chances of having that again are higher too once youve had it during one pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I had that with baby number 2 :( I didn't realize I could get it againClick to expand...

Yep :( never been so itchy in all my life!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

:( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> :( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
> I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.

I couldnt sleep at night because I was so itchy. The bottoms of my feet were the worst, and i couldnt even reach them to scratch!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> :( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
> I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.
> 
> I couldnt sleep at night because I was so itchy. The bottoms of my feet were the worst, and i couldnt even reach them to scratch!!Click to expand...

That is so horrible :(. I am so sorry you had to go through that and you might again. Is there nothing they can do to help the itching??? That is just torture.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> :( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
> I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.
> 
> I couldnt sleep at night because I was so itchy. The bottoms of my feet were the worst, and i couldnt even reach them to scratch!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is so horrible :(. I am so sorry you had to go through that and you might again. Is there nothing they can do to help the itching??? That is just torture.Click to expand...

They did give me a medication to take before bed, but I didnt feel like it did anything!

Where are you all from? :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

North Carolina, USA here :)


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm from Christchurch, NZ, and it's freaking freezing here. 

Sorry that you ladies had to go through all the GD, and high blood pressure etc. 

I think the worst I had was a kidney infection with my daughter. i was awake a couple of nights going to the toilet every 30 mins to an hour. Thought it was a normal sign of pregnancy as i was about 26 weeks, but then took my temp one afternoon after feeling completely horrible and it was really high. Developed an on and off fever and ended up with monitoring and IV antibiotics and fluids for 3 nights at the hospital! Felt like such D##k for missing it as it could have been really dangerous for her development and could have caused miscarriage :-(.
I also had food poisoning with my son, but it wasn't as bad as that. About 2 days of spewing and peeing on the floor because my bladder was so weak from the spewing hahaha.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my goodness Gypsy!! Both of those things sound horrible!! 

I have been to Christchurch about 6 years ago in Summer :) We hired a van and drove around the South Island for two weeks (not enough time!!) Freaking loved that place. Im from Melbourne, Aus :flower: It is also cold here at the moment. I think it reached about 13 degrees today.

I have been to the USA, but not to North Carolina.


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh - I never had anything like you guys with my pregnancies! Although I can relate to something said but in the present, seem to be having some form of allergic reaction at the moment and am covered in rash, nights are the worst due to itchy soles of my feet!!


----------



## waiting2c

Oh yes and am from Auckland nz


----------



## babymumma6

I'm from Melbourne Australia also! Buffy... where abouts in melbs?


----------



## Buffyx

babymumma6 said:


> I'm from Melbourne Australia also! Buffy... where abouts in melbs?

I live on the Mornington Peninsula :) How about you?


----------



## babymumma6

Buffyx said:


> babymumma6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Melbourne Australia also! Buffy... where abouts in melbs?
> 
> I live on the Mornington Peninsula :) How about you?Click to expand...

I'm from the yarra valley! Yup not far away from me at all. Love Mornington!


----------



## heaveneats

Buffyx said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> :( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
> I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.
> 
> I couldnt sleep at night because I was so itchy. The bottoms of my feet were the worst, and i couldnt even reach them to scratch!!Click to expand...

yes i remember scraping my feet on my carpet stairs, had to take epsom bath every night before bed or i could not sleep it was awful, luckily mine started at 37 weeks so i didnt have much more time to go, i was also very jaundiced when they finally gave me the c section


----------



## heaveneats

i'm from Ottawa Ontario Canada :)


----------



## Buffyx

babymumma6 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymumma6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Melbourne Australia also! Buffy... where abouts in melbs?
> 
> I live on the Mornington Peninsula :) How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from the yarra valley! Yup not far away from me at all. Love Mornington!Click to expand...

I actually go to school in Mitcham..so I come down that way-ish regularly. 

I live a little further down the Peninsula than Mornington.


----------



## Buffyx

heaveneats said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> :( so sorry you ladies have to go through that. So it makes you itchy???
> I would take a horrid GD diet over itching any day.
> 
> I couldnt sleep at night because I was so itchy. The bottoms of my feet were the worst, and i couldnt even reach them to scratch!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes i remember scraping my feet on my carpet stairs, had to take epsom bath every night before bed or i could not sleep it was awful, luckily mine started at 37 weeks so i didnt have much more time to go, i was also very jaundiced when they finally gave me the c sectionClick to expand...

Thankfully I also got it late in pregnancy, so I didnt have long to go either. I cant imagine having to go through that for months!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all, on a computer so easier to type a better message.

Hope you ovulating guys got all your BD in, guessing by now you are in the TWW?

Gypsy - hope you got rid of your thrush, thats always a pain!

Its nice being part of a thread with some more people from this side of the world in it, means there are new posts not just when I wake up but in between too!

How are you doing kiwi? Wont be too long now till you can get your BD going again 

AFM, I am STILL waiting on AF, i am getting sadder and sadder each day, I feel like I am not meant to get a third, since trying everything seems to be conspiring against me. I am now guessing I either ovulated way way way way later than I should have (like 1-2 weeks later), or didn't ovulate at all. CD 37 today and no sign at all of anything changing. I just want to get AF (how often do we wish that!) so I can get on with a new cycle and get back to planning etc.


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey all, on a computer so easier to type a better message.
> 
> Hope you ovulating guys got all your BD in, guessing by now you are in the TWW?
> 
> Gypsy - hope you got rid of your thrush, thats always a pain!
> 
> Its nice being part of a thread with some more people from this side of the world in it, means there are new posts not just when I wake up but in between too!
> 
> How are you doing kiwi? Wont be too long now till you can get your BD going again
> 
> AFM, I am STILL waiting on AF, i am getting sadder and sadder each day, I feel like I am not meant to get a third, since trying everything seems to be conspiring against me. I am now guessing I either ovulated way way way way later than I should have (like 1-2 weeks later), or didn't ovulate at all. CD 37 today and no sign at all of anything changing. I just want to get AF (how often do we wish that!) so I can get on with a new cycle and get back to planning etc.

Yes! I agree. I like getting to see new posts at different times of the day :)

Im sorry youre feeling so down. Im worried about #3 as well, since #1 and #2 happened so easily. We are going to probably put a time limit on how long we TTC for this time, as we are blessed with our two babies, and we dont want it to end up consuming us. 

I am now 1DPO (I think. Hard to know first cycle off BCP.) I managed to get BD in CD6, CD7, CD10, CD12 & CD14. I wanted to cover all bases in case I get O day wrong. We will also continue to regularly BD through the TWW just in case I O late :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

Good plan Buffy! I should have done that too but thought I was okay and been so busy with work been too tired! 

Hope you managed to get that eggy!


----------



## Buffyx

Thank you! 
What do you do for work?


----------



## waiting2c

Self employed doing accounts for various businesses. Is good as can fit it around the kids etc. How about you?


----------



## Buffyx

Yes, that is great!

Im a dental assistant. Since having kids, I only work part time-ish. My husband works shift work, so I do temp work around his shifts so that we dont need to put the kids in child care. 

I am studying Remedial Massage as well, so hopefully I can have a job that works around the kids even better by the time theyre school age.


----------



## waiting2c

oh that all sounds very good, its nice to work around the kids aye!


----------



## Buffyx

Child care is just too expensive..particularly when you have more than 1! I wouldn't have gone back to work yet if I hadnt been able to work around it.


----------



## waiting2c

It is expensive. My daughter goes 3 short days a week so that we can both work, my son hasn't been going anywhere but starts school on Monday next week so that frees me up a bit more. If we do have another she will be old enough to qualify for some free childcare (we get 20 hrs free at age 3).


----------



## Buffyx

It is about $105 per child per day here. We do get a rebate from the government which I believe is 50%. So it is about $50 per child per day..but that is half of my wage for 1 day with 2 of them in there.

Its crazy!

Honestly im happy they dont have to go in to care. I love being able to spend time at home with them. Sometimes I feel bad, mainly for the older one. I feel she may benefit from going in to care? Im not sure.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies im a little freaked out. AF only lasted 4 days with 1 heavy say and it's always been at least 7 days long, super heavy. What could be wrong here?? I'm 29 (30 this year) and have never ever had an AF like this.


----------



## Buffyx

Hmmm weird! I was always a regular 28 day girl myself, with AF lasting 6-7 days. The only time that has changed is since having kids. I really am not sure!

Are you under stress, recently started exercising more? Changed your diet?


----------



## Gypsy99

I love in Melbourne for 9 years! In epping. Was a beautiful city. My ex was abusive so we came home quickly when my youngest was 6 weeks old. Miss that place though. 

Kiwi are you taking and vitamins or supplaments? Sometimes that can have an effect.

Buffy I remember childcare there being so expensive! We get 20 hours free after your child turns 3 years which is so helpful (just repeated myself lol).

Waiting have you tried kindy? My son gets 30 hours free, although is home during school holidays, but my daughter is too so it doesn't really matter. 

I'm relief teacher at preschools, full time study, and think I may have a night shift job coming up 1-5 nights a week only 3 hours a night. Which works perfectly with placement. They offer a year contract casual so I'm pretty happy I got the interview today! Maybe starting next week.

Think I'm either 1 or 2 Dpo. My chart is messy this month. And I think my thrush is gone.


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> I love in Melbourne for 9 years! In epping. Was a beautiful city. My ex was abusive so we came home quickly when my youngest was 6 weeks old. Miss that place though.
> 
> Kiwi are you taking and vitamins or supplaments? Sometimes that can have an effect.
> 
> Buffy I remember childcare there being so expensive! We get 20 hours free after your child turns 3 years which is so helpful (just repeated myself lol).
> 
> Waiting have you tried kindy? My son gets 30 hours free, although is home during school holidays, but my daughter is too so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I'm relief teacher at preschools, full time study, and think I may have a night shift job coming up 1-5 nights a week only 3 hours a night. Which works perfectly with placement. They offer a year contract casual so I'm pretty happy I got the interview today! Maybe starting next week.
> 
> Think I'm either 1 or 2 Dpo. My chart is messy this month. And I think my thrush is gone.

Sorry to hear about your ex! Thats scary. Im not very familiar with Epping. I think that is about an hour or so away from me? 

Free child care sounds amazing! And helpful.

Good luck with your upcoming job opportunity. I hope it works out for you :flower:

I think Im 1dpo today, but because its my first cycle off BCP, im really just guessing. I dont temp or use OPKs or anything. We did BD today just in case I ovulate late or anything like that.

I am extremely gassy today. I did a quick google, and it seems that is a very common symptom for 1dpo. Fingers are tightly crossed :haha:


----------



## fuschia

Buffy- fingers are crossed for you ! Good luck :)

Gypsy - sounds like you are taking loads on work wise ! How Do you fit it all in ?! Fingers crossed for you too :). We were once in sync but my cycles have been taking so long lately !

Cd 9 here for me ! Feel like my cycles take forever !

I'm on schedule to ovulate when I'm on a hen weekend so that's not ideal as hubby won't be coming obviously ! So I'm hoping we will still get a shot ... it's only cd 18 I won't see him at all ( which is usually ov day annoyingly ) so we will try to bd before and after and still have a chance - fingers crossed !


----------



## Buffyx

fuschia said:


> Buffy- fingers are crossed for you ! Good luck :)
> 
> Gypsy - sounds like you are taking loads on work wise ! How Do you fit it all in ?! Fingers crossed for you too :). We were once in sync but my cycles have been taking so long lately !
> 
> Cd 9 here for me ! Feel like my cycles take forever !
> 
> I'm on schedule to ovulate when I'm on a hen weekend so that's not ideal as hubby won't be coming obviously ! So I'm hoping we will still get a shot ... it's only cd 18 I won't see him at all ( which is usually ov day annoyingly ) so we will try to bd before and after and still have a chance - fingers crossed !

Hey Fuschia! Thank you for the luck! :flower:

When TTC our first, DH was scheduled to be away for work for 4 days during my FW, including ovulation. Our only chance was 4 days before O, and I got pregnant! You still have a chance for sure :) How long have you been TTC #3?


----------



## fuschia

Been trying 4 months now , this is our 5th month, although one of those cycles was a write off as I ovulated unusually late and didn't realise so we didn't time it right at all !

I'm also going to be drinking potentially on ovulation day - I can't not as it's my best friends hen do! I doubt that's advised lol .

X


----------



## Buffyx

fuschia said:


> Been trying 4 months now , this is our 5th month, although one of those cycles was a write off as I ovulated unusually late and didn't realise so we didn't time it right at all !
> 
> I'm also going to be drinking potentially on ovulation day - I can't not as it's my best friends hen do! I doubt that's advised lol .
> 
> X

I was drinking during my TWW with #2 without realising. I feel like its totally fine :flower:


----------



## fuschia

It might even help ! Haha


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy99 said:


> I love in Melbourne for 9 years! In epping. Was a beautiful city. My ex was abusive so we came home quickly when my youngest was 6 weeks old. Miss that place though.
> 
> Kiwi are you taking and vitamins or supplaments? Sometimes that can have an effect.
> 
> Buffy I remember childcare there being so expensive! We get 20 hours free after your child turns 3 years which is so helpful (just repeated myself lol).
> 
> Waiting have you tried kindy? My son gets 30 hours free, although is home during school holidays, but my daughter is too so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I'm relief teacher at preschools, full time study, and think I may have a night shift job coming up 1-5 nights a week only 3 hours a night. Which works perfectly with placement. They offer a year contract casual so I'm pretty happy I got the interview today! Maybe starting next week.
> 
> Think I'm either 1 or 2 Dpo. My chart is messy this month. And I think my thrush is gone.

Oh that's awful about your ex. Well done for leaving.. melbs is a beautiful place. Epping isn't far from me..


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey Ladies, 

You all seem like your rather close to each other. Im in linconshire UK. 

How is everyone getting on? 

Is anyone knowledgeable about cm? This TTC stuff is so new to me.


----------



## fuschia

Brandonsgirl- I'm in Kent , UK so not so far from you !

What do you want to know about cm ?


----------



## Buffyx

I know nothing much about CM. I actually havent noticed any this cycle & I know you are supposed to get EWCM at O time. I had what I thought were O cramps, but no change in CM. Sooo..did I even ovulate? Who knows! :haha:

It's currently 4am here. My little one woke up and had pooped & wee'd through his pyjamas & sleep sack. Then after I dealt with that mess, I was giving him a bottle & he vomited all over him, my feet & the floor :(


----------



## Gypsy99

Buffy I quite often don't get EWCM. I use a fertility friendly lube sometimes though. Through my many cycles it seems I o between CD15-CD17 so I know when to use it. Good luck. 

Babymumma I might even know you without realizing! 

Fushia I'm drinking this weekend and definitely need it. But have learnt not to put my life on hold as TTC is taking so long. I'm sure it won't harm anything.

I only work 20-30 hours a fortnight as study is full time as withthe kids it's too hard to do more. So sounds like lots but it's not really! 

DH is having a really rough time with work and really pushing me away. Everytime I try and talk to him he meets me with verbal aggression, negativity and blame. He just glares at me. He won't touch me either and is also being really rude to the kids. I'm hoping he eases off soon, because I can't help him like this. I had to tell him to stop and go away at dinner last night as he said I was starting an argument and I wasn't.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gypsy99, so sorry hun :(


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Buffy I quite often don't get EWCM. I use a fertility friendly lube sometimes though. Through my many cycles it seems I o between CD15-CD17 so I know when to use it. Good luck.
> 
> Babymumma I might even know you without realizing!
> 
> Fushia I'm drinking this weekend and definitely need it. But have learnt not to put my life on hold as TTC is taking so long. I'm sure it won't harm anything.
> 
> I only work 20-30 hours a fortnight as study is full time as withthe kids it's too hard to do more. So sounds like lots but it's not really!
> 
> DH is having a really rough time with work and really pushing me away. Everytime I try and talk to him he meets me with verbal aggression, negativity and blame. He just glares at me. He won't touch me either and is also being really rude to the kids. I'm hoping he eases off soon, because I can't help him like this. I had to tell him to stop and go away at dinner last night as he said I was starting an argument and I wasn't.

Oh no :( Im sorry! That doesnt sound like much fun at all. Maybe you two can have some alone time and have someone watch the kids? Sometimes when DH and I start getting a bit stressed & start arguing more, we go out for dinner or something alone.

We will continue to BD frequently throughout this "TWW" just in case O is still coming...:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, good luck hun!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks! :)


----------



## Buffyx

Only 2dpo today, but I'm so tired. I go to the gym every morning and run 5km on the treadmill before work or before DH goes to work. I struggled to get up this morning, and struggled through my run.

DH went off to work, and the kids and I have just been having a lazy day at home. The little guy is napping, and DD & I are watching the Wiggles.

I just searched previous threads to find my symptoms when I fell pregnant with my daughter. I didnt report anything until 6dpo.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so bad at symptom spotting. All my symptoms felt exactly like my AF symptoms. I usually don't get a lot of early pregnancy symptoms either until around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

Me too. Im theeeee worst. I knew I was pregnant all 3 times..so we will see what I feel this time.


----------



## brandonsgirl

fuschia said:


> Brandonsgirl- I'm in Kent , UK so not so far from you !
> 
> What do you want to know about cm ?

I posted this in the TTC section yday so will just copy and paste .... 

I had the implant removed on the morning of the 21st June. 
I came on my period 2 days before it was removed and came off that period about 2 days ago. 

TMI.....

Today I have had quite a bit of slippery discharge when wiping after going to the toilet. Its really stretchy and tinged a brown colour. DH and I DTD last night quite roughly and that usually makes me have a bit of brown discharge the day after, so i'm assuming thats why its a brownish colour. Could this be EWCM? Surely it wouldn't be that soon after coming off my implant induced period? 
I took a photo so i can refer back to it but its certainly stretched over an inch, i was say possibly two inches. 
Is this a good sign that I'm gearing to ovulate soon? 

I was curious after and checked my cervix (for the first time) so not entirely sure i did it right, although how wrong can you go? 
It was very high and soft feeling and felt quite far back. 

Any advice ladies? 

xx


I took an opk first thing this morning and it was negative and have been feeling dry today but stumped with what I experienced yday.

You're not far from me at all then :)


----------



## heaveneats

how is every doing? 5dpo for me today i know FF says i'm only 4dpo but i know i Ov'ed on the saturday. Not holding my breath for this cycle as hubby was away for most critical times lol.

i'm also trying for a new position at work, i've applied for it and interviewed for it, so far i am the only internal applicant and 3 other external ones. I would be happy to stay in the position i am but would love to grow within the company too so either way its a win. SO far i havent heard anything but i think keeping my mind on that has kept it off of TTC which has been great!

hope you all are well


----------



## Buffyx

heaveneats said:


> how is every doing? 5dpo for me today i know FF says i'm only 4dpo but i know i Ov'ed on the saturday. Not holding my breath for this cycle as hubby was away for most critical times lol.
> 
> i'm also trying for a new position at work, i've applied for it and interviewed for it, so far i am the only internal applicant and 3 other external ones. I would be happy to stay in the position i am but would love to grow within the company too so either way its a win. SO far i havent heard anything but i think keeping my mind on that has kept it off of TTC which has been great!
> 
> hope you all are well

Good luck anyway! You still might be OK. Like I have mentioned before, when I fell pregnant with #1 my DH was away for work for 4 days. We had to BD 4 days before O only before he left, and I still got pregnant. Dont count yourself out :)

Im about 3dpo today. Not 100% certain though.

Good luck with the job! 
I have an assessment at school on Saturday, so that has kept my mind busy. It is on a topic that isnt my best.


----------



## Buffyx

I just struggled through my cardio+weights class at the gym this morning. My stomach is feeling a bit off.

But, DS has had some runny poops the past couple of days, so maybe we both have a bug?


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, sorry hun, I have no experience with CM. I never got into the habit of checking mine. 

heaveneats, good luck with the new position!! Your passion will land it for sure :happydance:. Good luck this cycle too :dust:. There is still always a chance. 

Buffyx, hope you two feel better soon :hugs:. 

AFM: just waiting on ovulation :(.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all! Happy Friday!

Sorry brandonsgirl, I am still clueless to CM myself! 

Buffy, hope the TWW doesnt drag too much for yoU!

Kiwi - how long till Ovulation now?

Gyspy - you def sound very busy! Hope your TWW goes well! Will you test or wait and see what chart etc does?

Heaven - Hope all is going well with you x

Babymumma - hey! Hope you are doing well! Where are you at cycle wise?

babybrain - hope all is going well with you, not sure if you still read along or not!

Hope I havent missed anyone! If I did, sorry and I hope you are doing great too!

AFM, still waiting on AF, now a week late. CD 39 today, going to easily hit 40, longest cycle I think I have ever had, no idea why or how to get AF to hurry up and show.


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey all! Happy Friday!
> 
> Sorry brandonsgirl, I am still clueless to CM myself!
> 
> Buffy, hope the TWW doesnt drag too much for yoU!
> 
> Kiwi - how long till Ovulation now?
> 
> Gyspy - you def sound very busy! Hope your TWW goes well! Will you test or wait and see what chart etc does?
> 
> Heaven - Hope all is going well with you x
> 
> Babymumma - hey! Hope you are doing well! Where are you at cycle wise?
> 
> babybrain - hope all is going well with you, not sure if you still read along or not!
> 
> Hope I havent missed anyone! If I did, sorry and I hope you are doing great too!
> 
> AFM, still waiting on AF, now a week late. CD 39 today, going to easily hit 40, longest cycle I think I have ever had, no idea why or how to get AF to hurry up and show.

Oh my goodness! That is so frustrating. I hope AF shows soon so you can move on!


----------



## Gypsy99

Yarggh the I should be happy, but I'm destroyed day you find out your sister in law is pregnant. 
Damn it I hate that I feel that way.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Gypsy99 said:


> I've watched the Great Sperm Race, and I think it's brilliant! So informative.
> 
> Does anyone else get breast pain way before AF? I've been getting shooting pains up the sides of my (.)(.) and it'a really uncomfortable.




Gypsy99 said:


> Yarggh the I should be happy, but I'm destroyed day you find out your sister in law is pregnant.
> Damn it I hate that I feel that way.

I'm sorry to hear that Gyspy :(


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Yarggh the I should be happy, but I'm destroyed day you find out your sister in law is pregnant.
> Damn it I hate that I feel that way.

Aww im sorry. 
I had a loss the very first time I got pregnant. My cousins wife was pregnant at the time, and I felt awful, but I was so bitter about it. I always asked my husband "why does she get to be pregnant & not me?" So i know what you are feeling. I really hope it happens for you soon x


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join you! I've been ttc #3 since about March but due to a boob monster of a baby, I just finally got my cycle back and don't really know what it's going to do for sure. I temp and did opk's so I'm pretty sure I O'd on Monday, making it 4dpo today. Looks like a lot of you are also right around this same time frame. I read back aways (obviously not the whole thread though!) I had so many comments I wanted to say but of course now I can't remember any! 

gypsy-I'm so sorry, I felt the same way when ttc#1, a cousin unexpectedly got pregnant, so frustrating when you feel like it's everyone but you that it happens for :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Oh and Brandonsgirl-I'm a cm checker ;) what are you wondering about, I may not know for sure, but I'd be happy to share my personal knowledge!


----------



## Buffyx

twinkie2 said:


> Hi ladies!! Mind if I join you! I've been ttc #3 since about March but due to a boob monster of a baby, I just finally got my cycle back and don't really know what it's going to do for sure. I temp and did opk's so I'm pretty sure I O'd on Monday, making it 4dpo today. Looks like a lot of you are also right around this same time frame. I read back aways (obviously not the whole thread though!) I had so many comments I wanted to say but of course now I can't remember any!
> 
> gypsy-I'm so sorry, I felt the same way when ttc#1, a cousin unexpectedly got pregnant, so frustrating when you feel like it's everyone but you that it happens for :hugs:

Hey twinkie! Of course you can join us :flower:

I am 4dpo today. This is my first cycle TTC #3 off BCP so I am not 100% certain about ovulation.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## twinkie2

Thank you Buffy!! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks Twinkle and welcome. 

I think I'm also around 4-5 dpo. When is everyone testing this cycle?


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Thanks Twinkle and welcome.
> 
> I think I'm also around 4-5 dpo. When is everyone testing this cycle?

Im 4dpo today. I ordered a pack of 50 ICs, so I will most likely start testing early. I am an addict :haha: It will give me something to do to keep me busy and stop me from going crazy.
If I get a line on an IC, I have a couple of FRERs to take. 

When will you test?


----------



## twinkie2

I'm also a poas addict and would normally start at 7dpo, but I used up all my IC while I was waiting for my cycle to return from breastfeeding (was hoping I'd have that pregnancy with no af while bf, but alas that was not to be!) I'm going to try to hold out to 10dpo (I'll be amazed if I can do it) I've only got dollar store tests right now


----------



## Buffyx

twinkie2 said:


> I'm also a poas addict and would normally start at 7dpo, but I used up all my IC while I was waiting for my cycle to return from breastfeeding (was hoping I'd have that pregnancy with no af while bf, but alas that was not to be!) I'm going to try to hold out to 10dpo (I'll be amazed if I can do it) I've only got dollar store tests right now

Im not even going to pretend that im waiting til 10dpo. Ill probably use all 50 tests before then :haha:

I have never had a BFP before 14dpo, but it doesnt stop me from testing! Lol.


----------



## Gypsy99

twinkie2 said:


> Oh and Brandonsgirl-I'm a cm checker ;) what are you wondering about, I may not know for sure, but I'd be happy to share my personal knowledge!

Ohh I'd love to do comparisons! haha. I was an avid CM checker for ages, and I don't really get EW CM that much around O time, so have tried natural remedies i.e. grapefruit juice, green tea, evening primrose oil and have been using first response lubricant too. I always want to take pictures I should start a daily CM diary haha.

Good luck everyone in the TWW. 

I am on a plan again next cycle. I've tried the relaxed approach, the healthy approach, the not caring approach, but I was saying to DH this morning I wish that I didn't find out about our sister in law. I have been find it really hard to try and relax about, and now it's ignited the flame again!! So a phone call to the hospital on Monday to see if they can tell me how far away my appointment is for my endo. I'm having a blowout tonight, but no more drinking again for a few months, getting Vitamin C, fish oil, probiotics, keeping up with the evening primrose oil, B6 to help with luteul phase length, and getting some preseed lube. I've downloaded an app for meditation, which I plan to do daily for even 10 minutes, and will start with the yoga again. 

Also raspberry leaf tea, green tea, grapefruit juice, and daily smoothies again (I stopped as DH hates bananas and fruit etc is damn expensive at the moment - winter sucks!). 

Have no tests at the moment so will only buy one if AF is a couple of days late. She is due on the 10th of July.

Sorry for the overload!


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Brandonsgirl-I'm a cm checker ;) what are you wondering about, I may not know for sure, but I'd be happy to share my personal knowledge!
> 
> Ohh I'd love to do comparisons! haha. I was an avid CM checker for ages, and I don't really get EW CM that much around O time, so have tried natural remedies i.e. grapefruit juice, green tea, evening primrose oil and have been using first response lubricant too. I always want to take pictures I should start a daily CM diary haha.
> 
> Good luck everyone in the TWW.
> 
> I am on a plan again next cycle. I've tried the relaxed approach, the healthy approach, the not caring approach, but I was saying to DH this morning I wish that I didn't find out about our sister in law. I have been find it really hard to try and relax about, and now it's ignited the flame again!! So a phone call to the hospital on Monday to see if they can tell me how far away my appointment is for my endo. I'm having a blowout tonight, but no more drinking again for a few months, getting Vitamin C, fish oil, probiotics, keeping up with the evening primrose oil, B6 to help with luteul phase length, and getting some preseed lube. I've downloaded an app for meditation, which I plan to do daily for even 10 minutes, and will start with the yoga again.
> 
> Also raspberry leaf tea, green tea, grapefruit juice, and daily smoothies again (I stopped as DH hates bananas and fruit etc is damn expensive at the moment - winter sucks!).
> 
> Have no tests at the moment so will only buy one if AF is a couple of days late. She is due on the 10th of July.
> 
> Sorry for the overload!Click to expand...

It's so crazy that you are having so much trouble TTC #3. Did you conceive #1 and #2 easily?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Welcome twinkle2 :wave: 

I think I'm just struggling on differentiating which CM is which. Have you come across any good diagrams or anything ? I looked on Pinterest but didn't find too much. 

So excited to see everyone testing in a week or so. I would just be happy to get a positive opk at the moment :haha: 

I've looked back at my chart coming off bcp when we started TTC with DD, and it looks like I o'vd on CD18. I'm currently on CD13 with this cycle. 

I also wrote notes about how I was feeling and it looks like I started getting a little bit of ovulation pain around CD12 with DD. This matched how I was feeling on CD12 with this cycle, so I'm hoping my cycle is going in the right direction. 

I took an opk yday at 6pm and it started to get a bit darker then the previous days & then took another one this morning with FMU which seemed to be darker then last nights. I would upload a photo but it's saying file too large :huh:
I will take another IC later around 6pm (currently trying to make sure I don't pee too much and end up with diluted wee ) 

I think I will start testing with my clear blue OPK tomorrow morning leading up to CD18. Fingers crossed :baby:


----------



## Kiwiberry

So this is a weird cycle.... AF was 1 day sooner and 2 days shorter with a spotting light bleed on and off after the first heavy day. I've never had an AF like that, it's always heavy. Well a couple days later and now I'm ovulating??? I decided to take a test because I was having some AF like twinges.

What is going on here??? I seriously feel like AF is otw..... again???

My hormone levels were just tested at my OBGYN for a different issue and everything was fine. About a week ago during my weird AF.

From my previous cycles I ovulate late and have a short lp. with 31 day cycles. I last ovulated only 17 days ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_01072017_111602.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

This really sucks :(. Now I'm going to have to take opks every day of every cycle...... for who knows how long.


----------



## Buffyx

Weird! Did you also take a pregnancy test?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> Weird! Did you also take a pregnancy test?

No not since the faint line I got on CD1. I think I had a CP cuz I had a lot of faint lines even on AF. I did buy some tests, going to take them soon.


----------



## Buffyx

I would!

AFM I am 5dpo and felt VERY wet down there. I just went and checked my CM and there is LOADS of lotion-like CM. I dont remember having this on other pregnant cycles? But after a quick google, I see other people have had it and ended up with a BFP. Plus, I am so bloated too. I am hopeful :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Took an FRER with a tiny bit of pee (which shouldn't matter at this point right?);it's a :bfn: Now what? :(


----------



## Buffyx

I suppose all you can do is wait, although it SUCKS :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> I would!
> 
> AFM I am 5dpo and felt VERY wet down there. I just went and checked my CM and there is LOADS of lotion-like CM. I dont remember having this on other pregnant cycles? But after a quick google, I see other people have had it and ended up with a BFP. Plus, I am so bloated too. I am hopeful :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkie2

Brandonsgirl-it takes some time to get used to it, from all the reading I had done everyone's can be different in texture and color sometimes. Biggest things to really be concerned about it that "fertile" cm will be very stretchy, so if you put in 2 fingers do a little sweep and when you pull your fingers apart if you can get a good strecth apart before it breaks, then you have ewcm. If it it's stretchy but is slippery when you rub your fingers together, then it's watery cm, also a fertile cm. If it's lotion looking or tacky feeling then it's not fertile cm. It takes to figure it out. Don't stress, know the key stuff to look for (stretchy and slippery). 

Kiwi-even though it was a little pee, any chance it wasn't concentrated enough. Ovulating that soon just doesn't seem possible even if that was an AF.

Gypsy-have you ever tried guaifenesin? Its the ingredient in mucines that allows to you to cough all the crap out when you are sick. I haven't had to use it since having kids and I seem to have plenty ewcm now, but I used it to help with my first. Not sure where you are located but you can buy a bottle of it at walmart. Don't buy mucinex because if you buy the wrong kind it can have the opposite effect and dry up your fluids.


----------



## Gypsy99

Kiwiberry how annoying!!!! Unfortunately all you can do is wait now. 

Buffy good luck! Glad you really feeling so optimistic! 

Twinkle - I've tried guifenessen before. . It did help a little. Nice forgot about it though so thank you for the reminder.

It took 2 cycles with my daughter and my son was a welcomed surprise. I am with a new partner now. He had had his sperm teSted and has come back clear and all my hormone levels etc show I'm ovulating and not deficient in anything. Only thing I can think of is my endo getting in the way. It's only mild as well which really sucks.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all, sorry that things are so weird kiwi, our bodies seem to like playing tricks on us!!

Looking forward to seeing some testing going on in the next few weeks!

Cd1 here today, finally!!! Bittersweet but at least it's a new start now!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm so nauseous today :(. It can't be ms if I got a bfn last night. I'm so confused ladies :cry:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I'm going crazy, I see something in this test. Taken with smu, couldn't with fmu because I had to locate my FRER that I had left. Another bit of info, I can't hold longer then 2 hours because I have a frequent urination issue since giving birth to my 2nd. 

Top original, bottom enhanced.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_02072017_085853.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_02072017_085842.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm sorry ladies I haven't been able to catch-up I've just been going so crazy.


----------



## Buffyx

I feel like I can see something Kiwi! Test again tomorrow! See if it gets darker!!


----------



## twinkie2

I'm seeing it in both pics too Kiwi!! I hope this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have to pee like 10 to 15 times a day and twice before bed with this affect the tests?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies!!!
twinkie2, I remember you hun!!! I followed you a couple years ago then lost track.


----------



## Buffyx

It possibly would affect the tests if you are quite early on! Only time will tell. Take another one tomorrow :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I went and looked up a Due Date Calculator the one on Lilypie. It let me add cycle length and lp, says I would only be 4w1d. If this is accurate that could-be why I got my "period" because hcg couldn't build fast enough. I have a 31 day cycle with a 10 day lp and last AF was May 27th.


----------



## twinkie2

Yes I remember you too Kiwi! Our kiddos are super close in age! DD1 is 2 years 4 months now and DD2 is just about to turn 9 months :)

And yes, that much peeing definitely would affect tests this early on I'd say as HCG would be so low and if you urinate that often there just wouldn't be a lot built up yet.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! I will take another test tonight if I can hold and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wendylm

Af was due yesterday, took frer test early this am and after 3 minutes didn't notice a line so sat it down and went to make coffeee. 15 minutes later I noticed a fain pink spot at the tip where positive line should have appeared. So, yes&#128556; , I took it apart to get a better look and take a pic to tweak. I have short 26 day cycles ovulating around day 11. The scary thing is, I just noticed some brown/red discharge when I went to the bathroom! Am I just so desperate for my bfp that I'm reaching and need to assume af is aririving a day late and that was just an evap line in the test?


----------



## BabyBrain80

I can see something Kiwi, got my fingers crossed for you. Sounds a very comfusing time xx

Wendylm I see that too. Can you test again with a long hold or tomorrow am? I had red andbrown streaks on wiping a day or so before bfp, though af was coming early. Good luck!

Waiting2c, yeap Im still stalking you all ;) Im doing ok thank you, exhausted but fine. Got my booking appointment on Friday, its taking ages!

:dust:


----------



## Buffyx

I see that Wendy, however you shouldnt take a test apart. FRERS are known for their indent lines. Also, it was taken outside of the time limit.

I really hope this is your BFP, but at the same time, I wouldnt rely too heavily on that one youve already taken. Can you take another? :)


----------



## Gypsy99

It's 8am and the kids aren't up. I'm tired and cbfed today. 7DPO. Constant cramps since ovulation with bloathe and frequent uruination. 

Kiwiberry I see something on the first test!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Target brand, 3 hour hold.
I need to buy more FRER, will test with one in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_02072017_161441.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wendylm, I do see something! Gl sweets :dust:.

Gypsy99, fingers crossed so heavily for you :dust:.

twinkie2, it's eerie how close in age they are!:haha: What cycle day are you on now hun?


----------



## twinkie2

2nd cycle now


----------



## Buffyx

I have had more of that lotion-like CM today. Some cramping & loose stools. 6dpo today. 

Fingers crossed & baby dust for everyone!

Babybrain - we dont get our booking appointment until after the NT scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, loose stools was one of my first symptoms for both my girls. I have had it foir a couple days noiw too. 

:dust: :dust:

To all of us!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck girls!! All sounds and looks promising!!

I am suffering a bad AF, crampy, heavy, yucky. And because so late its now right bang smack in the most busiest time I have had for ages, end of month, end of financial years, audits etc! The only break I am getting is the constant go to the bathroom to fix myself up as going through things in about an hour (sorry TMI), hopefully it slows a little tomorrow.


----------



## Kiwiberry

waiting2c, :hugs: :hugs: That's horrid hun, sounds liked my AF. Hope it eases up for you soon.

That reminds me of how I get AF every year during Christmas :cry::haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> waiting2c, :hugs: :hugs: That's horrid hun, sounds liked my AF. Hope it eases up for you soon.
> 
> That reminds me of how I get AF every year during Christmas :cry::haha:

Omg i always get mine on my birthday!! I also bled for 8 days on our honeymoon! Argh.

Waiting2c - Im sorry its such a crappy AF :hugs:

I just had an ulcer (canker sore?) pop up randomly on the inside of my top lip. Hoping it is a sign :haha:


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm sorry Waiting :-(. AF is such a twat. Doesn't give a shit about us really. 
Hopefully she eases off tomorrow for you. 

Kiwiberry that's shit!! I got mine on Boxing day last time and it was fucking shit. 

Buffy how are you feeling? 

AFM - Very much over these cramps. They could be positive, but I've had this before with no luck. This TWW seems to be going a little quicker than usual thankfully. Fingers crossed she stays away.


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> I'm sorry Waiting :-(. AF is such a twat. Doesn't give a shit about us really.
> Hopefully she eases off tomorrow for you.
> 
> Kiwiberry that's shit!! I got mine on Boxing day last time and it was fucking shit.
> 
> Buffy how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Very much over these cramps. They could be positive, but I've had this before with no luck. This TWW seems to be going a little quicker than usual thankfully. Fingers crossed she stays away.

Honestly I am feeling like this could be a BFP cycle. I am bloated, hungry, tired, slightly crampy, my nipples seem larger, i have lotiony cm & now TWO mouth ulcers!? 

I get scared to say I am feeling positive in case I am COMPLETELY wrong..but I am hopeful.

I am jealous of your cramps! I remember having cramps when I have been pregnant before, and the little cramps im getting are nothing compared to those. I hope it means something positive for you!


----------



## fuschia

Buffy - hope you are right - if so, you are super in tune with your body !!

Gypsy - glad it's going a little faster this time - it tends to drag doesn't it !

Afm - well I can't believe it . I've been ovulating cd 18-22 for months . So yesterday on cd 13 I felt. Definite pain around right ovary but just thought nothing of it as so early for me .

I havent been been doing opks every day as it's so eArly . Did one this am - super duper positive !!of course it's morning and we have our son at home but as hubby was starting work at 11am we put son down for a nap which went surprisingly well and got a quick bd in .

Now honestly .... what do you ladies think ? Are we in with a chance still even after I felt such a strong twinge last night which could have been ovulation ?

My temp rise slightly this morning but not by loads .

It's exciting to be ovulating earlier but annoying that I didn't realize that was the plan !!


----------



## Buffyx

fuschia said:


> Buffy - hope you are right - if so, you are super in tune with your body !!
> 
> Gypsy - glad it's going a little faster this time - it tends to drag doesn't it !
> 
> Afm - well I can't believe it . I've been ovulating cd 18-22 for months . So yesterday on cd 13 I felt. Definite pain around right ovary but just thought nothing of it as so early for me .
> 
> I havent been been doing opks every day as it's so eArly . Did one this am - super duper positive !!of course it's morning and we have our son at home but as hubby was starting work at 11am we put son down for a nap which went surprisingly well and got a quick bd in .
> 
> Now honestly .... what do you ladies think ? Are we in with a chance still even after I felt such a strong twinge last night which could have been ovulation ?
> 
> My temp rise slightly this morning but not by loads .
> 
> It's exciting to be ovulating earlier but annoying that I didn't realize that was the plan !!

I dont know anything about OPKs and such..but this is exactly why we BD all month long haha. Wouldnt want to miss it! 

Hopefully you are in with a shot! :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey everyone :flower: 

Sorry I've been quiet recently, I've been super busy with work and family. 
I've written this reply 4 or 5 times in between clients but then haven't been able to finish it lol :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing well? 

Fuchsia- I'm sure I've read that opks predict ovulation which usually then happens 24-48 hours after the positive opk. So I'm sure you still have a chance. Fingers crossed for you :dust: 

Buffy- I'm hoping this is your bfp cycle! All symptoms are looking good so far :baby: 

Gypsy- I'm glad the TWW is going by a bit quicker then normal. Hoping the cramps will subside too! They're not nice are they! :nope: 

Kiwi - have you tested again? Fingers are tightly crossed!!! 

Waiting2c- urgh AF sucks doesn't it?! I hope it eases for you soon. 

AFM- well yesterday and today I've tested with my clear blue opk and got a flashing smiley face :happydance: so Excited! I'm currently on CD15 and expect to Ov around CD18. I'm so so so hoping that it works out :baby:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, Gypsy99, sounds promising fo r you both, FX for you lovely ladies. 

brandonsgirl, tons of :baby: :dust: your way hun. 

AFM: took two FRER today, fmu and smu. The second pic is for comparison. I think this could be it for me ladies :shock:.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_03072017_091440.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8









IMG_03072017_091457.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my goodness! I see something Kiwi. Hopefully they keep getting darker..

Brandonsgirl - yay for O! :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, thanks hun! I hope so too.


----------



## twinkie2

No question about that line Kiwi!! Sending you some super sticky dust!


----------



## Gypsy99

So much sticky dust your way! !!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I've woken up super bloated and crampy. Had a pretty horrible nights sleep. Only 5 more dpo until AF is due.


----------



## waiting2c

Looking great Kiwi, I can see those! Hope it is it for you! 

Gypsy/Buffy - I also hope this is both of your month, in fact I hope this cycle is the cycle for all of us!

fuschia - hopefully you have got there in time! I am not that sure on OPKs yet, this will be my second cycle using them, the first was a disaster lol!!

Go get busy Brandonsgirl!!

AF seems to be easing a little for me thank goodness. Just about to launch into busy day number two this week!


----------



## Buffyx

I know it sounds silly, but I run 5km every morning, and this morning during my run, I was SO hot. So much hotter than usual. Im hoping it means something :haha: And it isnt like its a hot day either. 

7dpo. Not too much to report. Will test tomorrow, but fully expecting a BFN as I have had 3 pregnancies, and never had a BFP before 13dpo lol.


----------



## Gypsy99

Buffy our Temps are more elevated in this time
I struggle to do exercise like running now because of these constant cramps. I'm trying to get motivated to do yoga, but hate exercising with people around and DH is home everyday. So I'm trying to go for 20 min walks by myself instead. 

THANKS waiting! I hope so too.

Kiwi - I've developed a small ulcer on my bottom lip today haha. I wonder if it is related. I'm getting really sick of these cramps.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gypsy99, 5 more days until that :bfp:! :happydance: :dust:. Omg what if the ulcers is you and Buffyx shared symptoms! :shock:

Buffyx, you never know hun :dust:. Might get a squinter.

waiting2c, glad the :witch: is getting better hun :hugs:.


----------



## Buffyx

I have another ulcer! Thats 3 now! 7dpo.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> I have another ulcer! Thats 3 now! 7dpo.

Omg it's triplets :haha:.


----------



## Buffyx

Omg my husband would DIE. This is a fear of mine..having more than 1 baby at a time!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx said:


> Omg my husband would DIE. This is a fear of mine..having more than 1 baby at a time!

How crazy would it be if it was??? Lol I always wondered how in the heck anyone could manage 2+ babies at the same time. One baby on each boob at all times :haha:.


----------



## Gypsy99

I was relieving in a nursery today with children under 2 years. There were 7 children and three aND we still struggled LOL!!

3 ulcers!! They are uncomfortable too

Not many more sleeps to go until testing . I've got a job interview tonight too. Hopefully time goes quickly.


----------



## Buffyx

I sometimes think that twins would have been easier than my two that are 12m apart. At least twins are on roughly the same schedules!


----------



## Gypsy99

I had crazy af pain tonight for about 30mins to an hour. I took an OPK thinking maybe ovulation was repeating itself. It was negative of course. Fingers crossed it means something!


----------



## Buffyx

I always relate early cramping to being pregnant. That has always been my experience. Hope it is the same for you!!


----------



## heaveneats

Ladies... need your help! I'm at the cottage for the week and I wanted to have some drinks so I took the only pregnancy test I had and a line came up I think!! But I'm so unsure and there are no pharmacies near me :( I've got a grocery store with no pregnancy tesgtest and a dollar store but u don't think they have any :(
 



Attached Files:







20170704_115936.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9









20170704_115906.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## brandonsgirl

I see something heaveneats!!! Good luck! Hope you can test again asap!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

This isn't quite positive, is it ladies?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8775.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BabyBrain80

Omg Heaven! I can see it! What dpo are u? There is definitly a faint line and I see it better in second pic with no distractions! Can you drive to another town? Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Bandonsgirl its not far off... xx


----------



## Buffyx

Heaven - I definitely see a line!! I hope this is the start of your BFP!!


----------



## heaveneats

BabyBrain80 said:


> Omg Heaven! I can see it! What dpo are u? There is definitly a faint line and I see it better in second pic with no distractions! Can you drive to another town? Xx

I'm going to try and look in town right now, the nearest town is a 2 hours drive :shrug:


----------



## heaveneats

Got a dollar store one
 



Attached Files:







20170704_144241.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yay!!!! Check out that line!! Awesome :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

Frer!
 



Attached Files:







20170704_153320.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## twinkie2

No doubt about those heaveneats!


----------



## Buffyx

Congratulations!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congrats Heaven!! Definitely lines on those tests! So exciting. Heaps of stickyvibes for you.


----------



## Gypsy99

i know that what I've got could be an implantation dip, but I had to wake up at 5.30 this morning (2 hours earlier than I would usually get up), and my temp was below cover line. I'm getting the similar symptoms to a couple of cycles ago with the bloating, and cramps, but I am trying to stay optimistic although the doubt creeps in pretty easily. 

I've grabbed an acupuncture voucher and I've asked in another thread. Does anyone know the best time to get acupuncture? I've heard good things about it with blood flow etc for helping the egg implant. I'm hoping it will help as I haven't ever had it done before.


----------



## heaveneats

Thank you everyone!!! I hope it sticks it's crazy how dark the frer line was for 10dpo and I've had no symptoms to speak of other than some annoying cramping at 7dpo also no idea how bding days before ov would get the job done


----------



## waiting2c

OMG congrats Heaven that is like the best news, especially as you thought you had missed out this month! so over the moon for you!

I have heard acupuncture can help Gypsy but I am not sure re timing etc. Would be interested to know!


----------



## Katy78

BFP! Awesome, congrats heaveneats!
:happydance:


----------



## brandonsgirl

So pleased for you heaveneats that's brilliant!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

YAY, I got my STATIC smiley today! And positive opks!!! Eek I'm so excited.
Temp went up this morning a bit. Hoping it goes right up tomorrow to confirm ovulation :) what do you think of those lines on the IC opk ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8781.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gypsy99, still have my fingers crossed for you hun. Sorry I don't know anything about acupuncture.

heaveneats, congrats sweetie!!!!! :wohoo:.

brandonsgirl, so much :baby: :dust: your way hun!!!

AFM: What do you think ladies?? I feel like it's darker. Bottom test was tonight with onlky 1 hour hold. 

Some background info of my situation. I might have increased progesterone levels caused from the progesterone shots I had to take during my last pregnancy. It can cause my body to naturally produce more progesterone. This in turn can cause heavier spotting / bleeding and prevent hcg from attaching properly to test strips. This is all a theory of what might be going on with me, but it fits my situation.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_05072017_015943.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babymumma6

CONGRATS HEAVEN!!! wonderful news!!! How exciting!!

Gypsy I've tried acupuncture this cycle.. I hope it helps! Got it while on my period and today which is around ovulation ð¤ð¤


----------



## Buffyx

BFN for me on an IC at 9dpo today.

Also I have strained a muscle in my back when I woke up this morning, and have had to call in sick for work :(


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry Buffy :hugs: Hopefully just too early. Take the day and relax. Just do it!!

Good luck Babymumma. I hope the acupuncture helps. I need to call my one today, but I'm semi thinking of waiting until AF arrives to book it in.

Thanks Kiwi. looking on my Pc I think the top test looks positive, but i'm struggling to see the lines on the bottom one. What's your DPO now?

Brandonsgirl - Get busy!!!

Congrats again Heaven!! 

AFM - my temp has gone back up to 36.4 which I'm happy with at the moment, but i'm really starting to get horrible cramps, I've also got a canker sore, one sore boob (normal around this time i get a hormonal lump), and I've developed a cold . AF is due on Monday so 4 more sleeps. Fingers crossed she stays away. if I do get her, I can already tell it's going to be a nasty one :-(.


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry, I can't see on my phone but I think I see a more visible line on the bottom one?

Gypsy congrats on the temp spike!!

I told dh I feel sick and suggested maybe I was pregnant. I haven't told him yet as I wanted him to think we found out together. Anyways he said okay well maybe while we were out and about that we could grab a test :) so he will know tonight as long as my line shows up!


----------



## Gypsy99

Haha that's so cute! I don't know how I'd tell my DH. I always wanted to buy a onesie and put the twat inside it. Cooking bacon and eggs for breaky in bed or something. But I doubt i'd be able to hold it in in reality!!


----------



## Buffyx

So fun Heaven! I cant believe you havent told him yet.

Im terrible. Ive just blurted it out to my husband every time :haha:


----------



## Gypsy99

Bahaha i just realised I wrote twat! 

I was like that with my ex husband Buffy. I blurted it out with my daughter because I was in complete shock! 

I hate being this late in the TWW. it's that point where everything is a sign..... or is it? So annoying. With my track record my body likes to mess with my completely. 

Just keep saying only a few more days until AF or testing. Please stay away this time. I've waited long enough :-(.


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Bahaha i just realised I wrote twat!
> 
> I was like that with my ex husband Buffy. I blurted it out with my daughter because I was in complete shock!
> 
> I hate being this late in the TWW. it's that point where everything is a sign..... or is it? So annoying. With my track record my body likes to mess with my completely.
> 
> Just keep saying only a few more days until AF or testing. Please stay away this time. I've waited long enough :-(.

Urghhh yeh. Im now getting NO signs. I thought I had heaps at the start of the TWW..but now nothing. I have my fingers crossed for you (and me :haha:)

Hahahah yeah I noticed you wrote 'twat!'


----------



## twinkie2

Ugh, ff just changed by ov to CD 23, it had been at CD22, wtf!! So I'm 8dpo now I guess. BFN today anyways :(

Buffy-I'm getting 0 signs too, but I've had 2 dreams I'm pregnant, hopefully that means something!

Hope you get a good line tonight for him heaven!


----------



## fuschia

Wow it's so exciting that there's been a few bfps in here lately :)

Congrats heaven :)

Gypsy I found it so funny you wrote 'put the twat in the onesie' I thought you were referring to your other half !! I don't know if twat is used in the same way in other countries but I honestly thought you meant you would buy an adult onesie to make him be like a baby and I thought well that's different! ' haha.

With both my pregnancies , I just blurted it out . Especially the 2nd- it just flew out my mouth before I even wanted it to ! I was so much in shock and happiness . This time I plan to tell in a fun way - maybe a treasure hunt !

I'm a bit happier now after my initial worry about missing ovulation as I THINK I prob oved cd 15 and we started with bding on cd 14 so that would be better . I'm not 100% though and it is weird for me to ov this early but maybe accupunture has had an affect !

After bding 4 times in 3 days ... I don't think I can do it anymore !


----------



## Buffyx

twinkie2 said:


> Ugh, ff just changed by ov to CD 23, it had been at CD22, wtf!! So I'm 8dpo now I guess. BFN today anyways :(
> 
> Buffy-I'm getting 0 signs too, but I've had 2 dreams I'm pregnant, hopefully that means something!
> 
> Hope you get a good line tonight for him heaven!

I am SO tired today after saying i have had zero symptoms haha. Like..SO tired. Even after a nap. We will see if it means anything..

Also my nipples seem larger.
Who knows!


----------



## twinkie2

fx'd buffy!! I've been tired too, but only at night just falling asleep quickly and deeply, but today's test was another stark white bfn.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed for all you TWW ladies. 

I had very positive opks yday and a static smiley. Today they don't seem as dark, bit of ovulation pain but temp dip from 36.43 to 36.30 this morning. Does this mean I didn't actually ovulate then as the tests aren't as positive any more?? If anything I would say the line isn't as dark as control therefore, negative... ? 

I'm panicking that it means I won't ov, been doing lots of bd. 
Have attached screen shot of chart.. any idea? :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0028.PNG
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinkie2

brandonsgirl said:


> Fingers crossed for all you TWW ladies.
> 
> I had very positive opks yday and a static smiley. Today they don't seem as dark, bit of ovulation pain but temp dip from 36.43 to 36.30 this morning. Does this mean I didn't actually ovulate then as the tests aren't as positive any more?? If anything I would say the line isn't as dark as control therefore, negative... ?
> 
> I'm panicking that it means I won't ov, been doing lots of bd.
> Have attached screen shot of chart.. any idea? :cry:

Your opks will usually go negative (less positive) at the time you actually O as your LH surge will be slightly before ovulation happens :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Phew thank you twinkle you're a star. Was starting to feel a little worried. Deffos more ov pain today then yday so fingers crossed it's some point today/tonight. 
I'm so new to all this temping and POAS (although it's fun :haha:) 

Thanks Hun :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

Brandonsgirl as soon as you got the positive then within 24-48 hours you'll ovulate:)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks heaveneats.. I was starting to worry a bit then. They were very positive last night getting much darker through out the day and then this morning lighter, and getting lighter through out the day. Ov pains today.. hopefully ov tomorrow then? 

I wish we could all just get a text or an email around ov time letting us know it's happening and again around AF. 
Would be much easier ... 'your period is on it way...' or 'good news, your bundle of joy will be delivered in 9 months'. :haha: :baby: 
I'm sure in the future it will be like that pmsl! 

Also gypsy, the twat comment was brilliant!


----------



## Gypsy99

Haha glad I got a laugh!! 

Agree with the girls re O. Looking at your chart I'd say you would today or tomorrow. Only the temp rise will confirm it.

Talking of temp rises, I've gone up slightly again today! Still cramping up a storm though. 11dpo!


----------



## Gypsy99

Far out. This cold has ramped up, feel like complete rubbish, and had a bleeding nose this morning. My Af style cramps are really strong at the moment too :-(. Not usually this strong before she arrives. I have 2.5 more days to wait until she is due. i just want to sleep it away.


----------



## heaveneats

Are you girls okay if I stick around a bit I would like to watch as you all get your bfp, I took my last first response today i think I can now breathe that it's all real


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm all good with that. All the sticky vibes for you heaven.:happydance:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Of course heaveneats. :flower: :baby: 

So my temp only went back to 36.40, the same as the day that I got my positive opk. Not a significant rise :( 

Opks are negative today and still getting a bit of ov pain. All this stuff is so confusing!!! I have to wait to see 3 days of increased temps right? If they're not significant increases, does that mean it's a weak egg? I googled :blush: even though I knew I shouldn't lol.


----------



## Gypsy99

You can get fall back rises.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh blimey what's that? Here's my chart for today. I did take it half an hour earlier hen usual tho as I woke up beforehand.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8847.PNG
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinkie2

It is also possible to get a surge and not ovulate. Are your cycles pretty regular brandonsgirl? If they are then you did likely ovulate and just need to wait the couple days to see your temp rise. I got a +OPK on CD 13, but kept taking them because my temps didn't really have me convinced and I ended up ovulating on CD23.

Curious if any of you ladies are bf'ing right now, or have while ttc before? Curious if you temped. I'm struggling because DD2 still wakes quite a bit so I'm really unsure of my temps as I can't take it at the same time. Basically, if dd wakes up, I temp as long as I've had 3+ hours of sleep, so it's never at the same time. I use this method from KellyMom. 10/11 dpo, not really having any symptoms still. Super negative bfn yesterday so I don't even want to test today as I'm starting to feel down about it, not feeling very confident in the cycle. I've had bfp by now with all my other pregnancies.


----------



## twinkie2

Well I decided to just do one so I could put it out of my mind for the day and I feel like I'm seeing something. Any good tweakers here??
 



Attached Files:







20170707_081227_opt.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## twinkie2

Zoomed in invert I did on phone
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_07-07-08.40.05.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ohh no don't say that Twinkie :( 
TBH, I don't know if I'm regular. This is the first cycle off BC and before that I was breastfeeding my DD so they were a bit strange. Plus I didn't really take much note of them. 
I do remember always getting period roughly 2 weeks after my ovulation pains, even on the implant. 

Like you, DD still wakes in the night to come into our room so I decided to set a silent alarm for 3am each morning to temp. Some mornings I wake up earlier to pee and decide to temp and then others I sleep through it or go to bed later and don't have enough sleep where I need to temp much later. 
Here's this cycles temps: 

20.06.17 @ 2:36 36.51
21.06.17 @ 2:25 36.52
22.06.17 @ 2:56 36.64
23.06.17 @ 3:01 36.47
24.06.17 @ 3:05 36.54
25.06.17 @ 9:15 36.84
25.06.17 @ 3:01 36.24
26.06.17 @ 2:22 36.35
27.06.17 @ 05:09 36.58
29.06.17 @ 3:02 36.27
30.06.17 @ 2:10 36.33
1.07.17 @ 3:10 36.29
2.06.17 @ 3:01 36.38
3.07.17 @ 2:50 36.24
4.07.17 @ 2:34 36.31
5.07.17 @ 3:10 36.43 
6.07.17 @ 3:00 36.30
7.07.17 @ 2:27 36.43 

I'm thinking that because I went to bed around 11:30pm with rather painful ov pains and then temped at 2:25am, that the progesterone (if I ov between that time) wouldn't have built up. Argh idk, guess tomorrow temp might offer some insight.

Opk is one I've just taken, clearly negative.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8851.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brandonsgirl

Also think I see something in that inverted one..


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy When I got my BFP I thought I had a cold or hay fever, I was really stuffed up...but it could have been the pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## star70425

Pregnancy and ovulation strips are discounted if interested:

20% Off Easy Home 50 Ovulation Test Strips And 20 Pregnancy Test Strips with code GZDG7VSP

search for on Amazon


----------



## Buffyx

11dpo today. BFN on an IC.
Losing hope. I keep going from being 100% convinced im pregnant, to 100% convinced that im not.

I have been pregnant 3 times and never had a BFP at 11dpo..so just trying to keep that in my mind as well.

I have school all day today so that should keep me busy at least :p


----------



## Gypsy99

I've semi been doing that too. Reality is I feel like ass today. Too many cramps today. Highly doubt it.


----------



## Buffyx

I did a wee this afternoon. I wiped, and there was orange (not pink, not red, not brown) CM on the paper. I was like what the hell? So i put my fingers up to check, and nothing was there. Any ideas??


----------



## Gypsy99

Oh could be something!! You're the same DPO as me right? 

I'm a bit worried about tomorrow and seeing what my Temps will do. Considering my cramping today I'd say I'm out.


----------



## Buffyx

Ive started cramping a bit since the cm. Ive just gone and checked again..and nothing?! So weird.

Im 11dpo today :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, Wish I could help hun but i dont temp :(. 

twinkie2, I think I see something very very faint, I'm not used to reading or taking that brand, sorry hun. 

Buffyx, go sweetie!!! F2f for you. 

Gypsy99, gl hun, still hoping for you :hugs:. 

AFM: will update in next post since it's a lot Mamas.


----------



## Gypsy99

Are you temping Buffy? 

Thanks Kiwi. I'm pretty buggered today. If af isn't here Monday I'll test Tuesday.


----------



## Buffyx

Hope everything is ok Kiwi?!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok so here is the story. On the 25th, I started what I thought was AF. I had been early testing and saw faint lines. I naturally assumed I had a chemical. Well AT was the weirdest AF ever. It started out with a heavy day, which is normal for me. Then I had a light day, and the 3 days following were spotting. This was not normal for me (I have 7 days of heavy periods). Well on CD7, 2 days after AF ended I had some mild cramps. So I took an opk, it was positive. A little weird for me considering I normally ovulate late and have a 31 day cycle with a 10 day luteal phase. Anyway, it is now 7 days of positive opks. I have been getting faint lines still on all my hpt. I have done some research and apparently the progesterone shots I had for 18 weeks (once a week) can cause me to have issues getting positive hpt in my next pregnancy. The progesterone can prevent hcg from latching to test strips. I am not sure if it's residue from the shots that woul d cause this or they could inhibit my body to produce more progesterone each pregnancy after that. Either way, it's the only explanation I have as someone who is not a medical professional. 

For awhile I thought I was going crazy, but now I'm not so sure. 

Tell me someone sees this?!!? It happened today, I noticed it yesterday but hubby and my friend Theresa can really see it today. If i was 5w1d with baby #3 is this possible or do I have a tomber or something?? I pushed on it, Definitely not fat and I'm 2lbs lighter now then I was when the pic on the left was taken. I am 133lbs, 5ft 3in tall. I also uploaded my most recent tests.
 



Attached Files:







344.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_07072017_222212.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiwiberry

Please don't think I'm crazy, I think that enough about myself already :cry:. 

I called my OBGYN, They are contacting me this weekend to discuss a plan. I am pushing for an ultrasound.


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> Are you temping Buffy?
> 
> Thanks Kiwi. I'm pretty buggered today. If af isn't here Monday I'll test Tuesday.

No I have gotten pregnant so easily previously that I havent needed to bother with temping yet.

Also my littles are still young & up during the night, so im really not sure how useful it would be.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwiberry said:


> Please don't think I'm crazy, I think that enough about myself already :cry:.
> 
> I called my OBGYN, They are contacting me this weekend to discuss a plan. I am pushing for an ultrasound.

Its hard to tell. The two pics are not from the same angle? 

Ultrasound sounds like the only way you will know. I hope you get some answers. How very frustrating!


----------



## Buffyx

You guys..
I think i have a shadow on an IC. Like..there is something there, but I actually have no idea where the line is even meant to be on an IC, and i dont think it has any colour?

I cant get a decent photo bc its 7pm and the lighting is crappy.

Do you think a FRER would pick it up if it were actually a positive?


----------



## Buffyx

The more i stare at it, the more i feel like im pretty sure im making it up hahah


----------



## brandonsgirl

Do you have a photo buffy?


----------



## Buffyx

No the lighting is bad because its dark here. I can barely even see it in person anyway. I doubt itd show up on a pic even in daylight..


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed for you sweetie! When will you be testing again?


----------



## twinkie2

Fx buffy!!

Kiwi I think bloods or an ultrasound is needed. Definitely don't think you are crazy, I'm sorry things are so confusing right now :hugs:

Here is todays dollar store test, definitely a little progression from yesterday's. Still 3 days to af date, won't feel decent about this till I get past that
 



Attached Files:







20170708_080137.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Buffyx

Hope it gets darker Twinkie!

Yeah i will test again in the morning Kiwi.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ty lovelies for all the support. I have already been in contact with my OBGYN, just waiting on them to call me this weekend. 

twinkie2, I really see a faint line now!!!!!! :dust:

AFM: My bump is getting bigger :shock:. I swear to you lovelies, after losing almost 80lbs, I have a Flatish tummy normally. I only struggle with stretched skin. This "bump" is hard with the exception of a tiny layer of stretched skin (from my babies I'm assuming). My original pic was only taken like a month ago and I'm 2lbs lighter. 

The 2nd pic is my tests from this morning. I am having a lot of symptoms now.
 



Attached Files:







353.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_08072017_102847.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## heaveneats

Buffy post a pic when you can :)


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwi those ov tests are looking pretty positive for after ovulation!! Good sign


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> Kiwi those ov tests are looking pretty positive for after ovulation!! Good sign

I don't think yoou read my full story hun.

I'm getting so upset at all the ovulation comments. I am not ovulating. Please try to understand my situation befoore making half hearted responses. I am in a very sensitive spot right now.


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi those ov tests are looking pretty positive for after ovulation!! Good sign
> 
> I don't think yoou read my full story hun.
> 
> I'm getting so upset at all the ovulation comments. I am not ovulating. Please try to understand my situation befoore making half hearted responses.Click to expand...

I was not trying to be half hearted, sorry you feel that way. I was trying to to suggest those tests can pick up the pregnancy hormone. I did read through your story so I know that they are not indicating ovulation. Please ignore my comment then.


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi those ov tests are looking pretty positive for after ovulation!! Good sign
> 
> I don't think yoou read my full story hun.
> 
> I'm getting so upset at all the ovulation comments. I am not ovulating. Please try to understand my situation befoore making half hearted responses.Click to expand...
> 
> I was not trying to be half hearted, sorry you feel that way. I was trying to to suggest those tests can pick up the pregnancy hormone. I did read through your story so I know that they are not indicating ovulation. Please ignore my comment then.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hun, I misunderstood you. I have been getting a lot of those comments. It's been getting to me.


----------



## heaveneats

I get it kiwiberry repetitive comments can be hard because you think people are not reading your comments I just wanted you to know that wasn't the case. I'm trying to read and keep up with everyones comments as much as I can.


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> I get it kiwiberry repetitive comments can be hard because you think people are not reading your comments I just wanted you to know that wasn't the case. I'm trying to read and keep up with everyones comments as much as I can.

Ty sweets for being understanding of my predicament:hugs:.


----------



## Gypsy99

Kiwi so frustrating all of it. I hope you can get that ultrasound!!!

Buffy good luck!!!! 

Saw someone else with a positive preg test but can't go back to see who it was sorry!

AFM - the witch has arrived. I had to jump out of bed because I wasn't wearing anything. Apparently I have 28 day cycles now :-/. Onto this vitamin and no alcohol routine - again. Dry July! Apart from the 1st of July lol.


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Gypsy :hugs: I hope it's quick & painless!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gypsy99 said:


> Kiwi so frustrating all of it. I hope you can get that ultrasound!!!
> 
> Buffy good luck!!!!
> 
> Saw someone else with a positive preg test but can't go back to see who it was sorry!
> 
> AFM - the witch has arrived. I had to jump out of bed because I wasn't wearing anything. Apparently I have 28 day cycles now :-/. Onto this vitamin and no alcohol routine - again. Dry July! Apart from the 1st of July lol.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Ps think the ic yesterday was an evap. Nothing today! 12dpo.


----------



## Teddy214

Any thoughts on my chart? I think it is Triphasic with an implantation dip, but i am 11dpo today and AF is expected tomorrow and I have brown spotting. No cramps or any other symptoms except sore nipples (only nipples it's wierd!) Am I out? I thought implantation bleeding was earlier, but i never spot before a period either.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, it could be hun, but it could also just be one of those things that happen since you are only 12dpo. Holding out hope for you :hugs:.

Teddy214, Idk about the temps hun but as for spotting, I had brown spotting with both of my girls until at least 10w. Also, implantation can happen early but it can also happen around the time AF is supposed to show. Good luck Mama!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I seriously see a line now. No squint needed irl. Also.... my bump is getting bigger by the hour it feels. Still no call from my OBGYN.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_08072017_194909.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 18









355.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gypsy99

Wow Kiwiberry!! Still all very confusing for you though.


----------



## Buffyx

I do see something faint. I hope you get some answers soon.

AFM I feel those tell-tale AF cramps & back pain. Feeling bummed..but its only cycle 1. There is always next month!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! I am not expecting them to call on a Sunday, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.

Buffyx, I hope they are pregnancy cramps fooling you :hugs:.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hello! I am currently 8dpo. All signs looking good so far :)

I have a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old :)


----------



## Buffyx

xCookieDoughx said:


> Hello! I am currently 8dpo. All signs looking good so far :)
> 
> I have a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old :)

Hey! I remember seeing you around when I was pregnant with my almost 2 year old DD. I now have a 10 month old DS as well :flower:

Good luck! I hope this cycle is your BFP! Im 12dpo and have a few symptoms that seem promising, but getting BFNs on ICs.


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Buffyx said:


> xCookieDoughx said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I am currently 8dpo. All signs looking good so far :)
> 
> I have a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old :)
> 
> Hey! I remember seeing you around when I was pregnant with my almost 2 year old DD. I now have a 10 month old DS as well :flower:
> 
> Good luck! I hope this cycle is your BFP! Im 12dpo and have a few symptoms that seem promising, but getting BFNs on ICs.Click to expand...

Hi I remember you too! Oh wow that's amazing! Let's hope we are pregnant the same time again! :) :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA, havent even been able to read for a couple of days so forgive me if I forget anything in my replies

Kiwi - I really really hope you can get some answers soon, it is very strange and I can see a faint something on that last test you loaded. I hope they do a scan so you can see what is going on in there (and of course i hope it shows a wee baby!)

Gypsy - so sorry you got AF, I was really rooting for you this cycle (not that I am not normally but really really wanted this one to be it for you!)

Buffy - hope you get something on those tests tomorrow!

Brandonsgirl - apologies I cant remember the exact context of your last post and cant go back without losing my message, you have ovulated now aye? I hope it all goes well and this gets you your bfp!

Twinkie - those tests are awesome, saw it on your indent and then so so obvious on the next one, look forward to seeing more progression! Congratulations!

Cookie - welcome! hope this is your month too!

Anyone/everyone else, hope you have had a good weekend!!

AFM, AF is gone, Ovulation a good week plus away which for once I am so super thankful for, My boy ended up in hospital again on Friday and its been a long stressful weekend, plus this coming week is my busiest week of appointments for work and now I have to juggle that with being at the hospital and seeing my daughter. My poor hubby gets the short straw and the hospital bed for now. I will have a turn sleeping up there later in the week if he is still in, not sure how long this stay will be but so long as he is out by next weekend I am still okay for this cycle.


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA, havent even been able to read for a couple of days so forgive me if I forget anything in my replies
> 
> Kiwi - I really really hope you can get some answers soon, it is very strange and I can see a faint something on that last test you loaded. I hope they do a scan so you can see what is going on in there (and of course i hope it shows a wee baby!)
> 
> Gypsy - so sorry you got AF, I was really rooting for you this cycle (not that I am not normally but really really wanted this one to be it for you!)
> 
> Buffy - hope you get something on those tests tomorrow!
> 
> Brandonsgirl - apologies I cant remember the exact context of your last post and cant go back without losing my message, you have ovulated now aye? I hope it all goes well and this gets you your bfp!
> 
> Twinkie - those tests are awesome, saw it on your indent and then so so obvious on the next one, look forward to seeing more progression! Congratulations!
> 
> Cookie - welcome! hope this is your month too!
> 
> Anyone/everyone else, hope you have had a good weekend!!
> 
> AFM, AF is gone, Ovulation a good week plus away which for once I am so super thankful for, My boy ended up in hospital again on Friday and its been a long stressful weekend, plus this coming week is my busiest week of appointments for work and now I have to juggle that with being at the hospital and seeing my daughter. My poor hubby gets the short straw and the hospital bed for now. I will have a turn sleeping up there later in the week if he is still in, not sure how long this stay will be but so long as he is out by next weekend I am still okay for this cycle.


Oh no! I hope your little one is on the mend soon :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

xCookieDoughx said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDoughx said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I am currently 8dpo. All signs looking good so far :)
> 
> I have a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old :)
> 
> Hey! I remember seeing you around when I was pregnant with my almost 2 year old DD. I now have a 10 month old DS as well :flower:
> 
> Good luck! I hope this cycle is your BFP! Im 12dpo and have a few symptoms that seem promising, but getting BFNs on ICs.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I remember you too! Oh wow that's amazing! Let's hope we are pregnant the same time again! :) :hugs:Click to expand...

What kind of symptoms are you having?

I feel more tired than usual, nipples look larger, and I have very painful mouth ulcers (canker sores.)


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Buffyx said:


> What kind of symptoms are you having?
> 
> I feel more tired than usual, nipples look larger, and I have very painful mouth ulcers (canker sores.)

I'm tired, increased CM, constipation, headaches, cervical position looking promising. Nipples look darker (still bf youngest though so can't rely on boobs! Lol!) weird twinges in lower abdomen, increased appitite and also my BBT is increasing daily x

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey cookiedough, promising symptoms.. I think I have pretty much all the same symptoms at the moment but only 3dpo. Also I noticed that your in Lincoln...that's not far from me at all. 

Gypsy - I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived. I hope it's over quickly for you. 

Kiwi- that's looking good! Hopefully you will get a call first thing Monday morning. I deffo think you should push for an ultrasound or bloodwork. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Buffy- don't feel bummed. I was convinced Af was on her way with my DD, even asked the doc why I had achey cramps like AF was on its way. She said it was normal. So don't count your self out yet. As for the test... perhaps you has weaker urine this time and it wasn't enough to show up? 

Waiting- I so sorry to hear about your DS being in hospital... is everything ok? Glad AF is gone... fingers crossed this is your cycle!!!

AFM - well I finally got my crosshairs !!!!! :happydance: now currently 3dpo. 
Currently trying not to get my hopes up.. it's only our first cycle TTC since the implant BUTTTTTT with my daughter, we caught first cycle coming off the pill. I know the chances of it happening again are probably quite slim, but I can't help my mind going there. With my daughter, I got a positive on an IC at 10DPO. So will be testing probably next week. Eek!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

brandonsgirl said:


> Hey cookiedough, promising symptoms.. I think I have pretty much all the same symptoms at the moment but only 3dpo. Also I noticed that your in Lincoln...that's not far from me at all.

Hi :) yeah I'm thinking they're all going in the right direction but don't want to get my hopes up yet as I have like 6 days left until possible AF date. I've never had a regular period in my life, but I do know when I ovulated (1st July). I have been feeling a little sick today after eating, also bloated and my stomach is a bit sore :(

Took a hpt which was stark white! But at 8dpo I wasn't expecting anything to be honest, think I just needed to take one! Haha!


----------



## brandonsgirl

POAS is fun, even though we know it will be negative, I think sometimes we just need to take one. 

I've had a constant dull ache in my lower tummy all day long. Could be completely nothing but feeling a bit bleh all day. Just took an hour and a half nap :blush: and still feel shattered.


----------



## Buffyx

Brandsonsgirl - woohoo! 3dpo. Fingers crossed for your BFP. I got pregnant super easily with all of my babies, so I did have my hopes slightly up coming in to my first cycle too. 

I just got my AF a day early. On to the next cycle for me..:flower:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Buffyx said:


> Brandsonsgirl - woohoo! 3dpo. Fingers crossed for your BFP. I got pregnant super easily with all of my babies, so I did have my hopes slightly up coming in to my first cycle too.
> 
> I just got my AF a day early. On to the next cycle for me..:flower:

Oh no sorry AF arrived Buffyx, fingers crossed and baby dust for next cycle :) I'll probably see you there!


----------



## mlm115

Hi ladies! I just saw ttc #3 and thought I'd check out the thread. I'm currently on cycle 2 of ttc. I have 2 daughters, and have also had two miscarriages. Hoping for a positive outcome!


----------



## brandonsgirl

mlm115 said:


> Hi ladies! I just saw ttc #3 and thought I'd check out the thread. I'm currently on cycle 2 of ttc. I have 2 daughters, and have also had two miscarriages. Hoping for a positive outcome!

Welcome huni :flower: 
I'm really sorry to hear about your losses, but congratulations on your beautiful girls. 

Good luck to you in your TTC journey.


----------



## mlm115

Thank you!!


----------



## twinkie2

Here is the progression from Friday to today!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-07-09-13-38-50.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kiwiberry

twinkie2 said:


> Here is the progression from Friday to today!

Congratulations sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!

Buffyx, sorry AF came hun :hugs:. Tons of :dust: for next cycle. 

brandonsgirl, I have all of my fingers & toes crossed for you BG :dust:. 

mlm115, welcome to the group hun, and I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs:.

AFM: Here is an update on my growing "bump" and my most recent tests. Still waiting on a call from my OBGYN. Can you see it ladies? Both bump and tests? It's a brand new pack of babydust wondfo. I can't believe I even have to doubt it :( just because of my tests.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_09072017_144907.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_09072017_150456.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 9









381.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg ladies it's there!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_09072017_211738.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## heaveneats

Kiwiberry said:


> Omg ladies it's there!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ha!!!!! I told you those damn opks can pick up pregnancy!!! :kiss: yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

heaveneats said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies it's there!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ha!!!!! I told you those damn opks can pick up pregnancy!!! :kiss: yay!! Congrats!!Click to expand...

You were so right too!! I just knew something was up with this many +opk.

Outside of the progesterone thing, what else could cause such late lines?


----------



## mlm115

Wow, congrats on those bfps ladies! So exciting!


----------



## Gypsy99

Yay Kiwiberry! !!!!! Congratulations!! Dating scan needed definitely for all your confusion!!

So many ladies leaving our group! Hope everything sticks for everyone. 

Found out my SIL has miscarried today :-(. Pretty sad for her. This is such a rough road for us all.

Buffy sorry AF turned up too. We are both CD2 now?


----------



## babymumma6

Hey girls,
So sorry i haven't been around. So much going on!!
Congrats kiwi!! That's def a positive that's so exciting!!!!
I've myself had 4 days of +opk... is that even normal?? The acupuncture has def changed my body. It's pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay congrats Kiwi, that is awesome!

Great progression too Twinkie!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ty so much ladies :cloud9:.

Gypsy99, yeah I'm calling them first thing in the morning. For now I'm going based on when I had my last real AF. I'm so sorry about your sisters loss :hugs:. Totally crazy that you and Buffy are on the same CD. 

babymumma6, Maybe a day or two, but 4 days is a little strange. Maybe it's a good sign for this cycle :dust:.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Kiwi! 
My hcg lines took ages to darken and I tried the opks as I was curious....got a line on them too. I was convinced it wasnt real until my hcg line got darker, which it did eventually!!

Hope you get a scan really soon and best wishes :)


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwi - finally! Congrats :)

Gypsy - im CD1 (630pm though..so almost CD2) Im so sorry about your SIL :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Kiwi, no doubt on that line!!! Bout time it showed for you!! I've read that some women just don't produce a lot of extra hcg til 5-6 weeks sometimes, so maybe that's all that was going on with you?? I really hope they get something set for you when you talk to them today!

Welcome to the new ladies, lots of :dust:


----------



## mlm115

I didn't do opks this time so I really don't know exactly where I'm at. I'm either 2dpo or 4dpo based on my ov symptoms. Kinda wish I did opks so I knew for sure!


----------



## brandonsgirl

So many positive tests recently congratulations ladies!!!!

I'm currently 4DPO.. hoping my temps stay up and that i get some tell tale signs soon. So far i've been feeling so nauseas but that could be down to anything.


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck bg! I felt super nauseated one night at bedtime at like 5/6 dpo I think and I thought there was no way it meant anything bfp related, but maybe it did, fx!


----------



## Kiwiberry

mlm115, brandonsgirl, Good luck ladies, kinda strange you are both around 4dpo lol.

:dust::dust:

BabyBrain80, ty hun! Me too :(.

twinkie2, I'm starting to think it could be that too, because I didntf get a :bfp: till I was 5w+ with my girls, but this is the first time I've tested like this so idk. It really is strange though.


----------



## Kiwiberry

How weird is this ladies, I lost another 3lbs since I weighed myself 2 days ago.....


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Kiwi, hope you ok, just saw your other thread and how nasty people got.


----------



## brandonsgirl

What happened kiwi? Hope you're ok? 

Ok ladies, I'm worrying myself here. 
Yday at 4dpo I experienced AF type cramps (dull versions though) and stabbing pains in my lower tummy, so thought there may be a chance of implantation even tho it's early. Then last night DH and I DTD and I orgasmed :blush: now I'm worried that any potential implantation will be affected by the orgasm and not result in pregnancy. 
Tell me I'm over thinking this ladies? 
With DD I got a positive pregnancy test at 10DPO so think I'm implant sooner rather then later ? 
Help?!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

brandonsgirl said:


> What happened kiwi? Hope you're ok?
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm worrying myself here.
> Yday at 4dpo I experienced AF type cramps (dull versions though) and stabbing pains in my lower tummy, so thought there may be a chance of implantation even tho it's early. Then last night DH and I DTD and I orgasmed :blush: now I'm worried that any potential implantation will be affected by the orgasm and not result in pregnancy.
> Tell me I'm over thinking this ladies?
> With DD I got a positive pregnancy test at 10DPO so think I'm implant sooner rather then later ?
> Help?!

Bless you Hun, your orgasm won't have stopped baby implanting at all :) enjoy yourself!!! Lol! 

Here's a pic of my test this morning, what does everyone think? There's definitely a line but I'm 8-10dpo, does it look about right? 

Thanks!!!
 



Attached Files:







1499753017639.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babymumma6

xCookieDoughx said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> What happened kiwi? Hope you're ok?
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm worrying myself here.
> Yday at 4dpo I experienced AF type cramps (dull versions though) and stabbing pains in my lower tummy, so thought there may be a chance of implantation even tho it's early. Then last night DH and I DTD and I orgasmed :blush: now I'm worried that any potential implantation will be affected by the orgasm and not result in pregnancy.
> Tell me I'm over thinking this ladies?
> With DD I got a positive pregnancy test at 10DPO so think I'm implant sooner rather then later ?
> Help?!
> 
> Bless you Hun, your orgasm won't have stopped baby implanting at all :) enjoy yourself!!! Lol!
> 
> Here's a pic of my test this morning, what does everyone think? There's definitely a line but I'm 8-10dpo, does it look about right?
> 
> Thanks!!!Click to expand...

I def see a line!! Congrats! Very exciting


----------



## ricschick

Congrats cookie. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Omg there's a lot of bfps going on in here lately it's so exciting !!

I'm 7dpo . My friend told me she is pregnant- so happy for her as I know she was trying a while but obv the stupid jealousy kicks in doesn't it !

I took an early test this am ... as usual I start to think I am seeing shadows . Anyone pick anything up ? Obv super early .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0965.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## heaveneats

fuschia said:


> Omg there's a lot of bfps going on in here lately it's so exciting !!
> 
> I'm 7dpo . My friend told me she is pregnant- so happy for her as I know she was trying a while but obv the stupid jealousy kicks in doesn't it !
> 
> I took an early test this am ... as usual I start to think I am seeing shadows . Anyone pick anything up ? Obv super early .

i see something! i just can't tell if it has color, it is very early i would not have gotten a line on my ic at 8DPO i only got a small squinter at 10dpo


----------



## fuschia

Thank you for looking :) I know - crazy early and tbh I only really tested after hearing from my friend - our children are born a week apart and we always said it would be lovely to do it together again !


----------



## heaveneats

fuschia said:


> Thank you for looking :) I know - crazy early and tbh I only really tested after hearing from my friend - our children are born a week apart and we always said it would be lovely to do it together again !

i completely understand :) i hope you see progress in the days to come :) if you really wanted to know you could buy a first response:thumbup: i think they might work at 8dpo but i would suggest saving the money and waiting :flower:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed for you fuchsia, 

Ugh, I'm really not feeling positive about it this month. I felt like there was a chance yday and now i'm feeling pretty symptomless besides extreme fatigue and irritability. 

Looking back at my chart when pregnant with DD, at 5dpo i was noting down that i was feeling light cramps in lower abdomen and stabbing pains. But i don't have any of that this time around at 5DPO. Also i don't really feel as bloated as the last couple of days. 

This TWW is messing with my head :(


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you fuchsia,
> 
> Ugh, I'm really not feeling positive about it this month. I felt like there was a chance yday and now i'm feeling pretty symptomless besides extreme fatigue and irritability.
> 
> Looking back at my chart when pregnant with DD, at 5dpo i was noting down that i was feeling light cramps in lower abdomen and stabbing pains. But i don't have any of that this time around at 5DPO. Also i don't really feel as bloated as the last couple of days.
> 
> This TWW is messing with my head :(

honestly every pregnancy is different i find some ladies say they get tonnes of symptoms and others get none do not count yourself out!! 5dpo is very early :) i honestly still have no symptoms which makes me worry- except every once in a while i get the stretching sensation but thats it


----------



## fuschia

Wel I got excited as I uploaded pic of test on to 'countdown to pregnancy' and got a few people clicking positive . So I did a frer .

Any comments ladies ? I appreciate there's nothing obvious ! But you know how it is !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0974.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mlm115

I wouldn't worry about dtd Brandonsgirl. Fingers crossed for you! I'm feeling like this isn't my month either though. I guess time will tell for sure though!

Congrats cookie!!


----------



## twinkie2

congrats cookie!

Hard to tell fushia, hopefully it turns out to be the start of your bfp!


----------



## Gypsy99

I think I see something fushia!!!

Brandon's girl sorry you are feeling down
I seriously hate the TWW it's evil. My husband keeps saying the female body is flawed. ie why are we getting punished for not being pregnant.

I'm on CD4 today. AF is slowly easing off. Still getting epic cramps yesterday which sucked. My daughter had a sleepover last night. Poor thing has taken on my sensitivity traits. Was I teaRd because they were being mean to her, which turNed out to be something ridiculous!!


----------



## fuschia

Oh the tww is awful isn't it ! Im amazed when people I know just seem to ttc so easily and stress free and then they can be 5 weeks pregnant before they think to test !

Gypsy thanks so much for looking - do you think you are something on my frer ? I'm nuts for testing so early and getting myself into this lol . It's my friends fault ! She sent me a pic of her clear blue '1-2'!

I'm glad your feeling a little better now from AF x


----------



## ricschick

Fuschia I think I see something!! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Thank you so much ricschick - I'm at it again. You may not remember when you said he same a few months back when I was getting excited about an Asda test I took early lol . Although I don't take those any more as then are awful for Evaps!

How are you ricschick ? Xx


----------



## EllieTTC

Hey everyone! Trying for my first baby and it's my first cycle! I would love some buddies for this stressful and exciting time! Hoping the best for everyone on this forum <3


----------



## EllieTTC

Hey everyone! Trying for my first baby and it's my first cycle! I would love some buddies for this stressful and exciting time! Hoping the best for everyone on this forum <3


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha fuschia I'm trying my best not to test yet lol but may cave in!!! I'm good thank you! I'm on my 1st proper cycle after my mmc so keeping everything crossed but I didn't ov til cd31 this cycle!!! So it's been a long one! If I'm not I may take something to try and ov sooner. Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats cookie! I see something for sure.

Im currently nearing the end of CD3 and its finally slowing down. It was BAD this month. Not sure if it has to do with it being first month off the pill? It was crazy heavy, and i even leaked during the night last night, which hasnt happened to me in a long long time. Will be glad when its over!!

Welcome to everyone new :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

I hope this is your cycle ricschick!!

Buffy, sorry to hear you've been having a rough AF.. hope it slows down for you asap and the next week or so hurries up for ovulation :)


----------



## ricschick

I now have a testing thread in the gallery xx


----------



## fuschia

On my way Rickschick!


----------



## mlm115

Brandonsgirl, do you think you will test early?


----------



## brandonsgirl

mlm115 said:


> Brandonsgirl, do you think you will test early?

I caved and tested. I saw the faintest of all lines but think it might have been an evap as did another one two hours later and it seems to be negative. :(


----------



## mlm115

Wow! Maybe it's the start of a bfp! Hope so!

I'm going to try to hold off testing til 10dpo which is on Sunday. Poas is so addictive though &#128556;


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Brandonsgirl, do you think you will test early?
> 
> I caved and tested. I saw the faintest of all lines but think it might have been an evap as did another one two hours later and it seems to be negative. :(Click to expand...

post a picture :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

This is after about a 3 hour hold. The one I took after that which was negative was about a 2 hour hold. 
I'm getting some AF/ovulation type cramps tonight though :( surely it's too early for AF?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8907.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## fuschia

Brandonsgirl- if that's an evap - it's a nasty one ! Can't deny it's there !!

Was the next test the same type of test ?


----------



## waiting2c

Wow yeah I see that one too, look forward to next test!

Sorry not posting much, struggling to keep up with work, home and being at hospital.

Fuschia - I saw faint lines on yours, are you testing again?


----------



## brandonsgirl

fuschia said:


> Brandonsgirl- if that's an evap - it's a nasty one ! Can't deny it's there !!
> 
> Was the next test the same type of test ?

Yeah they were the same batch of IC. 
I have quite strong AF type pains this evening.. thinking I'm out :(


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl i definitely see it!! how many dpo?


----------



## brandonsgirl

heaveneats said:


> brandonsgirl i definitely see it!! how many dpo?

6DPO. Such strong period pains tonight :(


----------



## ricschick

Brandon I totally see that!


----------



## Buffyx

I can see it brandonsgirl. Hopefully the start of something..:)


----------



## brandonsgirl

I've been getting negative on them since that and period pain still. Took temp at regular time and got my third consecutive low temp. Can anyone look at my chart and tell me what they think? FF isn't showing today in a yellow square (indicating TWW) so I'm thinking the three low temps isn't good? Help?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8908.PNG
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Gypsy99

Awesome brandonsgirl!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think my FF was asleep lol as noticed the ticker was still reading 6DPO. Now it's woken up, I have my yellow square still which is good. But do you think I should be worried about the pains I was getting. They were so painful!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm not sure. If the pain had you hunched over not able to move then it could be a worry. The worst my endo was when I'd wake up from sleeping in giant waves of pain, and couldn't stand without falling over. I went to the hospy for it once. 

Or it could just be your body being an ass. If it's not normal to you and prolonged I'd see a doctor.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm only CD5 and so exhausted!! I had to have a coffee. I've done so well without it, but I otherwise I'd be in bed now LOL.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I can get very bad period pain but this is my first natural cycle in a long time. They didn't double me over but they were very sore. It almost felt as if my uterus was expanding with it. I know it wasn't but that's an example of the pressure I was feeling. 

In the past, I've likened my period pain to worse then labour. My DD was such a breeze labouring her but the pains I get around AF time has been worse! 

They're not too bad now, just a dull backache. Think I will have to see how it goes.


----------



## ricschick

Maybe baby is snuggling in and that's what the pain was. Fx.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm really hoping so. Got horrid lowerback ache this morning. Going to pick up some Superdrug early testing pregnancy tests (heard good things about them) later and some FRER for around 10DPO


----------



## ricschick

Yep me too I've got 2 waiting for me to use! Just going to wait til the weekend to use those. Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

I've got lots of creamy/watery cm today at 7dpo and still feeling some dull period pain in lower abdomen


----------



## ricschick

It's all sounding like positive signs!!!


----------



## fuschia

Brandonsgirl - I just picked up some of the auperdrug early testers - not cheap are they ! Annoys me how the market makes so much money out of ladies just desperate to know ! 

Good luck - when will you do one ? Xx


----------



## heaveneats

brandonsgirl sounds like good signs!! my only symptom was i got some dull period pains around 6/7DPO it was most likely implantation although i have never felt it before with my last two kids


----------



## brandonsgirl

I tested this afternoon huni. I posted this on another thread so copied it here too. What do you think? Evaps are mean.. I think it's another evap. 

I went and got a early pregnancy test from Superdrug today (their own brand). Took it after about 4 hour hold (man did I need to go!!) lol. 

Anyways, looks like another Evap. I thought I saw a hint of a line but the casing made it so shadowy it was hard to tell..... so I took it apart (yes I know ladies, it invalidates it. But I'm pretty sure it's an evap anyways) 

What do you all think. I'm sure there isn't any colour, but why do I keep getting evaps? This is a different brand to the IC I got them on last time. First photo is within 3 mins and the second one is within 10 mins.
Also added the photo with it in the case around 2-3 mins.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8925.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8928.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8920.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ricschick

I see it!!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

This is after 20 mins which I know makes it invalid being out the time slot of reading results. I ran it under water and it hasn't disappeared.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0030.JPG
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## fuschia

TBH brandonsgirl- I think the reason you 'keep getting evaps' is cos they aren't Evaps and are just super eart bfps .... I think the issue with testing so early is that it's so hard to get a definitive answer as anything you see / get of test is super faint this early ( speaking from experience )how many dpo are you today ? 8? Xx


----------



## mlm115

I think it's going to be a stronger bfp soon brandonsgirl. I agree, it's just super early but too much of a coincidence to keep getting evaps. 

Afm- I got a super light evap today too. I know it's for sure an evap because the line is already gone when I checked it again. Ughhh I have no self control, I was trying to wait to test!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0530.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## heaveneats

mlm115 said:


> I think it's going to be a stronger bfp soon brandonsgirl. I agree, it's just super early but too much of a coincidence to keep getting evaps.
> 
> Afm- I got a super light evap today too. I know it's for sure an evap because the line is already gone when I checked it again. Ughhh I have no self control, I was trying to wait to test!

I 100% see that are you sure its an evap??? is that the curved Frer? maybe try a straight handle one

brandonsgirl i see that line! i say thats def an early bfp, hold off until tomorrow and i bet you will be able to see it better


----------



## mlm115

heaveneats said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's going to be a stronger bfp soon brandonsgirl. I agree, it's just super early but too much of a coincidence to keep getting evaps.
> 
> Afm- I got a super light evap today too. I know it's for sure an evap because the line is already gone when I checked it again. Ughhh I have no self control, I was trying to wait to test!
> 
> I 100% see that are you sure its an evap??? is that the curved Frer? maybe try a straight handle one
> 
> brandonsgirl i see that line! i say thats def an early bfp, hold off until tomorrow and i bet you will be able to see it betterClick to expand...


Is there a difference in straight handle tests?? Looks like I'll be heading to the store later lol


----------



## heaveneats

mlm115 said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's going to be a stronger bfp soon brandonsgirl. I agree, it's just super early but too much of a coincidence to keep getting evaps.
> 
> Afm- I got a super light evap today too. I know it's for sure an evap because the line is already gone when I checked it again. Ughhh I have no self control, I was trying to wait to test!
> 
> I 100% see that are you sure its an evap??? is that the curved Frer? maybe try a straight handle one
> 
> brandonsgirl i see that line! i say thats def an early bfp, hold off until tomorrow and i bet you will be able to see it betterClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a difference in straight handle tests?? Looks like I'll be heading to the store later lolClick to expand...

the curved apparently are more prone to evaps but also for some ladies detect pregnancy very early, i'd say try the straight handle


----------



## fuschia

I think the curves handle ones are more known for evaps but the straight handle ones like this are better ?!?

I believe that the straight handle ones are the only ones we can get in uk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0989.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks ladies. Do evaps disappear after a while then? 

I just got back from the school run, about 2 1/2 hours after taking the test and checked to see if it was still there (or all in my head :haha: ). 

Here's the photo. Without editing and with. Obi I know it's invalid being out the result time frame but here it is anyways. 

Interesting about the FRERs, I didn't know that. I just received my straight handled ones this afternoon from amazon (I searched this WHOLE town and NO shop had FRER! Wtf!! )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8935.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8936.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brandonsgirl

fuschia said:


> TBH brandonsgirl- I think the reason you 'keep getting evaps' is cos they aren't Evaps and are just super eart bfps .... I think the issue with testing so early is that it's so hard to get a definitive answer as anything you see / get of test is super faint this early ( speaking from experience )how many dpo are you today ? 8? Xx

I'm 7dpo today huni. Got really bad cramping last night which I thought may have been implanting but not sure


----------



## fuschia

I mean 7dpo is super early ! 

What's your plan ? Test tomorrow ? Tonight ? I


----------



## brandonsgirl

I know, it's crazy early. I got a positive with DD at 10DPO on an IC. 

I usually get up a couple of times a night to pee so I'm trying to hold my pee until 7:30 this evening which will make it 5 hour hold, which I hope will be enough and test again. Then obv I will test in the morning coz I'm a POAS addict :rofl:


----------



## fuschia

Haha - I'm planning on testing tonight around 7pm ( in 1.5 hours ) and I haven't drunk anything for ages . I'm just so hoping I can see something .

Can't tell you how many times I've opened up pics and examined them ... do you think you can see anything in the frer I posted in the pic ?? X


----------



## brandonsgirl

I just zoomed in on my iPad and I'm sure I see a faint line. Can't wait to see your next test! I haven't drank anything since before last test either. Fingers crossed and :dust: to us both and the other ladies :)


----------



## fuschia

Yeah I wish you all the luck !!

lol I'm usually totally all over rather water drinking !! Soon as I've done this test... no matter what I'm guzzling water !'

Thank you for looking xx&#128156;


----------



## brandonsgirl

I know. I'm sooooooo thirsty lol. Just had dinner with the kids and could have really done with a drink, but telling myself it will all be worth it if it helps with results.


----------



## heaveneats

i still see the line brandons girl!

on IC's i always get a line on or after 10DPO never before. I actually have some IC preg tests left over and i was curious to see what my line would look like now lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

heaveneats said:


> i still see the line brandons girl!
> 
> on IC's i always get a line on or after 10DPO never before. I actually have some IC preg tests left over and i was curious to see what my line would look like now lol

Thanks. I think IC can be really good for POAS addictions but so confusing with faint line/evap lines. Probably my own fault for testing so dam early :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ladies I hope this is allowed to be posted here. Just noticed a pack of two FRER for £7.77 on amazon prime! 

First Response - Early Result Pregnancy Test - Pack of 2 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001DULL..._Ec7zzbXA52C21


----------



## fuschia

I've done a superdrug ... omg I know what you mean about it being hard to work it out with shadows/ reflections ! It's really tricky to see ... might bust mine open shortly .

Have a look for me this is the same test one pic really quick and another 5 mins or so after .

It seems there was a line there more as it was drying. Once it's dried I couldn't see as easily . Right now there is something there I think ( about 20mins after test) but I think it's grey !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1007.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brandonsgirl

I see it. Not sure about the colour tho. The window makes it so hard doesn't it! 

I will be testing shortly. Currently have a sleeping 3 year old on me lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Well looks like it was an evap. I thought i MAY have seen a faint line on this before 3 mins but don't think so any more. It looks pretty negative to me. :( these evaps are getting me down. I'm not going to test any more till 10DPO (Sunday). Good luck everyone.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8942.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ricschick

Brandon can you post the original! I see a line on that and all your tests! 

Fuschia I see all your lines!!!!!!


----------



## fuschia

Lol thanks ricsschick - can rely on you :)

Do you mind looking At my frer from tonight in my testing threead ? Just not sure about it . Over 30 hours later I'm disappointed not to see anything ! I'd expect it to have got darker a little of anything there right ? Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

This is the original to the one I posted.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8938.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies :cry:. This is so messed up. So I went to the ER cuz I was tired of waiting. I still had trouble finding an Obgyn that was willing to work with me. Anyway, I convinced them to do an ultrasound. Well.. i have sad news. I had an ovarian cyst (wasn't painful like the other 3 I had in my life) and they said it can produce hcg and cause false pregnancy symptoms and false positive tests?????!!!!!!!?????? Since when??? It cant even be detected by blood and i would have never known if I didn't force them to do an ultrasound. 

I am so sad :cry::cry::cry:. Thanks for supporting me through this ladies.

The good news is..... if there is any..... They said my egg was about to burst. Also, now I won't be confused on ovulation. It lines up with my normal cycle today. I am assuming the opk were caused by the cyst too.

I'll respond to everyone's posts when I'm feeling better :cry:.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry to hear that Kiwi. Hope you are feeling ok &#128577;


----------



## twinkie2

I'm so sorry Kiwi :hugs: but it's good to know that the next egg is near ready!!! that's so crazy that can create hcg, I knew those lines on your test were real, I guess that explains it. I'm sure this is still a big disappointment though, thinking of you dear!


----------



## waiting2c

Gah, sorry ladies, I havent read much of previous posts, am feeling upset.

(I did see yours kiwi, really sorry to hear that)

my boy has gotten a chest bug now and we will be in hospital for another week so now unless someone sits with him for a bit of sunday and I can manage to get some alone time with DH it will be ANOTHER cycle wasted. so will mean out of this year, 2 x tries with no success and 4 x hospital ruining my life.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh kiwi that's awful news I'm so sorry. 

Waiting, I hope your lil boy is ok?! I hope you get some alone time with DH at some point! 

Hope everyone has a better day today. I'm resisting testing Till Sunday!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry waiting2c, sorry Kiwi xxx

Im not doing too well ladies, Ive had a brown discharge on wiping on and off since Sunday then last night it turned red. I had terrible pains last night and some this morning. I have a scan at the epu tomorrow morning. I can only think the worst and Im devistated. Im so scared.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh gosh babybrain - I hope everything is ok in there! Please let us know. Some bleeding can be normal so I am going to have everything crossed for you that that's what it is for you.


----------



## ricschick

Kiwi I am sorry what a shock that must have been. Xx

Waiting I hope your boy is ok!!! I hope you can slip off for an hour on Sunday! Maybe arrange for your parents to visit or something and make an excuse that you need to pop home and shower. Xx

Oh babybrain I hope and pray all us fine, I was told that bleeding is very common xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Babybtain, I hope everything is ok?! I had bleeding with my DD in the beginning and was told it was completely normal. Turned out it was because we had sex and it irritated my cervix. Could this be the same for you? I hope all is ok.


----------



## Gypsy99

:hugs: I'm sorry Brandonsgirl

Kiwi that is so frustrating!!! You poor thing going through all that. i seriously think our bodies are such assholes. The amount of shit we have to put up with in order to get pregnant. Hopes up and down, no wonder we get stressed about it all. :hugs:

Babybrain let us know how the scan goes. I really hope that it is nothing. More :hugs:

AFM - CD6 I had a hammering headache for most of the day today. Really sucked. Waiting. More conversations about maybe deferring study again. Playing with the idea of going into work full time next year so that I can get some money behind us. I think if we aren't pregnant by the end of the year it will really influence me taking a year off, or at least going part time.


----------



## Buffyx

Babybrain - Im so sorry. Hope everything is OK. Sending you positive vibes.

Brandonsgirl - evaps are the worst! I keep promising myself that im not testing early next cycle. You are very early, so still plenty of time for that bfp.

Waiting - i hope your boy is OK!!

Kiwi - gah! How horrible for you. Hope youre OK and that next cycle is your bfp :)

Gypsy - im on cd5 and looks like thankfully my AF has finished! Hope your head is feeling better.


----------



## babymumma6

Oh babybrain.. how awful! I was the same with both my babies. I had bleeding for a few days. Try not to worry and stress yourself too much xx


----------



## heaveneats

kiwi i am so sorry hun, that is so awful you feel so elevated then let down so hard i'm so sorry :( take the time you need

babybrain i am so sorry you are going through that, its so scary i've been there, i'm glad you are getting an ultrasound to know whats going on, it may be nothing


----------



## ricschick

Babybrain been thinking about you hope the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok. Xx 

I think I may have gotten a faint line on a Superdrug but I'm worried it's an evap! It's on my thread in the gallery xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ricschick- I thought I had an evap on a SD test yday. I took another one today and again got an evap which started to show within 1-2 mins. It was a bit fainter then yday as it was only a two hour hold. Anyways I got so annoyed with it, I used my last SD test with my little girls wee from the potty. I wanted to test to see if anything gave it an evap. It took a little while for the test to start working and I actually had to dip it twice so I'm not sure if that had an effect on it, but there was no evap line. 
I was actually more annoyed as I wanted to prove my point that it was an evap lol. 

I double checked it after the school run and it was a very obv bfn (obviously lol) but you could still see an evap on the one I did. I'm sure it's an evap as i don't think I see colour. 

Not sure I will be using SD any more tho. Will pop over and see your test :)


----------



## fuschia

Ooh insteresting Brandon's girl !

That just confuses the situation further though doesn't it ?! Why did it not give an evAp to your lg wee ? Could it be that we hold it the the urine for too long ? Does that make evaps? I shouldn't think so . 

I'm def going to be writing to superdrug and getting a refund if these turn out to be evaps . I was super excited yesterday when I saw a pink line within the time limit . But when it dried - it didn't look as pink but I'm not sure of anything any more !

Babybrain- thinking of you and hope everything is ok xxx

Kiwi- you too... what a thing to happen :( xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah it confused me which is why I got annoyed at it. I almost wanted an evap to show so that it would happen to all tests. When it didn't show an evap, it didn't answer any questions. 

I read the instructions and it said to hold in the urine for at least 5 sec. So I don't think we are holding it in too long. 

Now, mine showed within 1-2 mins, I was convinced it was an evap because I wasn't sure it had colour. Like you said, as it dried it doesn't seem to have as much colour. But I was thinking, when we look back at hours old opks, I find they loose their colour when dried out and look always greyish when faint. Idk probably grasping at straws here lol.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Mine is the top one. I noticed the bubble on the bottom one after around 10 mins so wasn't there just after the result time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8961.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fuschia

Brandonsgirl - I'm living this with you lol! I literally watched the test as it changed and I was so excited because I saw a line ( like on the pic I showed you ) literally within about a minute like you ! The line has stayed there but became less obvious . I have it opened up now and it's def there but not obviously pink . Crazy ! You doing another Sunday ? Or you used them all now ? Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

I've used all my SD now as concluded they would all give evaps and therefore I should prove it with my last test with LGs urine but I'm more confused than ever now. Not sure if I should pop back out and get some SD ones for Sunday (who am I kidding, of course I will) :haha:

I do have some more FRER and a Cb digi but I don't think the digi is as sensitive. I have a bunch of IC still though which is what I got my positive on with DD. Might try with SD and IC on Sunday and see what happens there. 

Do you have any SD left? They're bloody expensive aren't they? I'm sure I saw on their website they were 2 for £10 but they were 2 for £15 when I went to pick them up. Just ordered FRER for £7.77 *insert eye roll*.


----------



## fuschia

I literally have 1 SD left which I am trying to hold off as I don't want to waste it ! I figure if I see progression on Sunday, then it's workth gettinf another test and if not its prob just all rubbish !

Are you 100% there's no evap on the 'control potty pee' test ? There's def a more obv line on top one but wasn't sure if there is a little something there ?

lol who knew we would be analysing the pg test from potty pee ! All part of the tww fun I guess !

Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lmao I know right! And no I don't think so. Uploading it has taken away some of the clarity but irl it doesn't look like another line at all. Here's the edited version.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8962.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fuschia

Yeah ok there's a clear difference !

Where abouts are you from ? Must be uk ? I'm in Kent x


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm in Lincolnshire. My little boy is actually called Kent, it's his daddys middle name and old family last name on daddy's side. :p


----------



## brandonsgirl

Right I've just done another experiment... give me a mo and I will type it all out :p


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ok so.. I just went to the toilet and though how about i re dip the tests. I read somewhere that if you re wet the rests with water, it should clear the evap lines. I read some where else that it doesn't always work but was going to toss the tests anyways so thought hey, why not dip into another sample which was about the same concentrate as before. So i dipped BOTH tests into MY sample. 

Here's a photo of my test before dipping (1st photo) 
Then a photo of my test AFTER dipping before it had even finished going through the whole test (2nd photo) 

Now the potty pee took forever to cross through the test and didn't show any additional line. It was the same as before. 

I know this probably has no bearing but figured it would do it anyways go see what it did.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8972.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8971.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fuschia

So you re dipped both tests ?

And on your test it made the line darker ?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah on my test it emphasised it.


----------



## fuschia

You are quite the scientist aren't you !

Interesting that it did that though ...


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lmao I think it's the fact I'm so over these evaps that I want answers. Who knows but I think I will get another pack just to use along side the internet ones Sunday. Oh dear my bank balance haha! :rofl:


----------



## fuschia

What if you dipped the potty test in your sample ?


----------



## brandonsgirl

I did. It didn't do anything. But took ages for the sample to run through the test compared to mine.


----------



## Gypsy99

Wow you've been getting creative! It really does show emphasis though. It is possible to get positives this early though. Hopefully a more reliable brand will help define the answers. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl, nice :haha:. Lots of :dust: that's an early bfp. Or are you convinced its an evap?

1DPO for me ladies, if my ovaries operate on EST :haha:.


----------



## ricschick

Brandon I'm loving all the experiments!! I too got another faint line on a sd test but not as dark as yesterday tho! And now I've run out and won't be able to get another til Monday! &#128561; Let's hope for all of us that they turn super positive! I no cupcake loves them and she's never gotten an evap in them so fx! Anyone no how sensitive they actually are?

Oh good luck kiwi!!! Welcome to the tww! X


----------



## Buffyx

Wow brandonsgirl.. you ARE quite the scientist haha.

Im on CD6. AF finished yesterday. Its funny how quick this past 6 days have gone compared to 6 days during the 2ww!! :haha:


----------



## fuschia

Superdrug are 10miu . I've seen lots of reports online that 
A) they are more sensitive than frer
B( they are super prone to nasty evaps !

So could be either .

I'm not feeling too positive now and thought about testing this morning with my second SD but didn't as feeling a bit deflated about it all ! I don't think I'm pregnant :(

Always find this part of cycle the most depressing - more than when AF comes ! Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Haha thanks ladies, could you tell i was bored! :haha: 

Idk what I'm thinking about them lol. I'm leaning more towards evap as I'm not really feeling pregnant. With both DS and DD i felt constant motion sickness and I'm not really feeling that at the moment. Just very emotional and tired lol. 

I picked up another 2 packs this morning (which i kinda hate myself for as if they're evaps, thats £30 I've wasted :( ) But we shall see. I will test again tomorrow with it at 10DPO but not feeling very optimistic. 

Fingers crossed all you lovely ladies get your BFP asap! TTC is just a mind fuck isn't it! (excuse my language :p )


----------



## Buffyx

fuschia said:


> Superdrug are 10miu . I've seen lots of reports online that
> A) they are more sensitive than frer
> B( they are super prone to nasty evaps !
> 
> So could be either .
> 
> I'm not feeling too positive now and thought about testing this morning with my second SD but didn't as feeling a bit deflated about it all ! I don't think I'm pregnant :(
> 
> Always find this part of cycle the most depressing - more than when AF comes ! Xx

I actually agree!! From 10dpo onwards I find worse than actually getting AF. Sucks. I hope youre wrong, and you get that BFP.


----------



## ricschick

I agree too! I'm in the dougt I'm pregnant stage too! It definitely a mind f**k &#128521;


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ive been getting a lot of creamy cm though which is the same as when i was preggo with DD. Isn't cm supposed to dry up after o? TMI- I seem to be getting wetter :blush:


----------



## fuschia

I really don't know anything about cm and what it should/shouldn't be like !


Brandonsgirl - i def think you should contact superdrug and ask for a refund if they are not bfp !

I know what you mean about money ... I've spent £24 on tests now this cycle ! I only had 1 internet cheapie in the house and I naively think that will stop me from obsessing with testing but all it does is make me spend more as I can't get internet cheapies quickly ( my Amazon prime ran out and haven't renewed it ).


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i might do, just not sure how i would go about it. 

Working today so trying to make sure i don't pee between clients as i will test tonight. Not expecting anything though. 

Hows everyone doing today? 

Fuchsia.. i love amazon prime lol.


----------



## fuschia

What do you do ? I'm going to guess beauty therapist ?

I'm ok - I got myself pretty down this morning ! I feel I'm better off keeping away from the tests right now ! 

Just checked your temps brandonsgirl and its looking quite good with a rise today !! My chart is odd this month ... my temp has been strangely constant for the last few days which is in usual and it's not continued to rise like I have come to expect on other cycles . So this is another reason my hopes are not high !


----------



## brandonsgirl

I had some watery creamy cm this morning that looked like it might be tinged slightly brown so wouldn't be surprised if my temp dropped tomorrow and i end up starting my period.. but it wasn't that obvious and has been nothing since so who knows. 

I think because its my first cycle coming off the implant, i just have no idea what to expect or when to expect AF. 

Haha good guess! I'm mainly a nail tech but do other bits too. Had a very pregnant lady in this morning :( was bitter sweet. She's lovely and I've been doing her nails since before she became pregnant but now she's almost at her due date and i'm super broody. Lol. 

Don't let it get you down huni. I actually thought my temperature was going to be really low this morning. My skin felt cool to touch and was preparing myself for a very low temp. Couldn't believe it when i saw it was much higher. Then instantly started telling myself that it was a warm night and thats why :haha: 
Did you fall pregnant those other cycles when your temp continues to rise though?


----------



## fuschia

No - I'm talking about just normal cycles I tend to get a higher temp by this point . Temp seems unusually stable at the moment ! I tend to temp more throughout the morning as well and it does go higher quite quickly before I get out of bed but the first temp is always within 0.05 of the previous day ... bit odd !
Need Tuesday to come quick so if I'm not pregnant I can get on with being all positive again for next cycle ! Although I will be prob in Italy when I ovulate next so that will have its difficulties as the 4 of us will be sharing a room! X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Not good news ladies. Had scan, she found the sac but measured for more like 6weeks and Im supposed to be 10weeks tmw. Couldnt make anything out in the sac clearly. So she thinks nature will catch up with me soon and I am misscarrying. 
Ive to go back on24th for another scan. If it confirms the sac is still the same then Id need some intervention to complete the mc. It could grow but we all seriously doubt it, Im quite sure about my dates so its too far off. Hopefully everything passes naturally before then.
Im so devistated.

Anyway, sorry to bring down the tone of the thread. Im not sure if I will be back ttc but will keep an eye out for the bfps! You are a lovely bunch of ladies and I feel we have been through a lot together. Thanks for the support and keep supporting each other. You are all awesome and deserve your bfp very soon! Much love, Jen xxx


----------



## fuschia

Babybrain - this has made me well up . I'm so so sorry :( such a difficult thing to go through . We are all here for you xx


----------



## mlm115

Babybrain, I'm so so sorry to hear that &#128577; I know how devastated you must feel. Take care of yourself lady, and snuggle those little ones you have at home.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm so sorry babybrain:( I wish I knew what to say.


----------



## Kiwiberry

BabyBrain80, I am so sorry sweetie :cry:. This is so heartbreaking. I hope you take extra care of yourself and we are all here for you :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm so so sorry Jen. I went through the same thing in April so I'm here if you need to talk/vent. Xxxxx


----------



## Buffyx

Im so sorry babybrain :hugs:

Brandonsgirl - i was really wet and had super creamy cm last cycle, which was unusual for me. I defnitely got my hopes up. It meant nothing for me :( Fingers are crossed for you still!!


----------



## babymumma6

I'm incredibly sorry babybrain.. I have no words xxx


----------



## Gypsy99

:hugs: sooo many of these :hugs: that's horrible. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## twinkie2

I am so sorry babybrain, I wish I could say more :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

So sorry babybrain I don't know what to say :( we are all here for you xo


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg ladies...... I'm only CD20 and they said 2 nights ago my egg was about to pop and now I'm spotting?????? Please help me please....... I'm freaking out. This has never happened before.


----------



## Gypsy99

Kiwi I spot nearly every time I ovulate. Sone times the follicle pops and has some blood that follows through. It can also be cyst related. I've been told not to worry although I hate it too. Apparently a sign of a strong ovulation.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Morning ladies, I feel bad posting this with everything that's been going on but I got my BFP this morning :) 

My heart goes out to the ladies that have suffered a loss recently, I hope this post doesn't upset you all. I wanted to share as you ladies have been such a part of my support recently. :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

I am so sorry baby brain, very very sad to read your update! Take care of yourself!

Congrats Brandongirl, that's fantastic!! 

Afm no alone time with dh over weekend so this month is going to be bust


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies, I have loved being here with you xx

Brandonsgirl, a massive congratulations to you, I wish you all the best in your pregnancy xxx

It can be a bit hard announcing a pregnancy with so many losses and people ttc for so long. But thats what I like about this place, everyone hurts for each other but are also so happy for each other too. We all share the struggles. A bfp brings joy and hope to everyone!!! (Does that sound cheesy?! Lol)


----------



## babymumma6

brandonsgirl said:


> Morning ladies, I feel bad posting this with everything that's been going on but I got my BFP this morning :)
> 
> My heart goes out to the ladies that have suffered a loss recently, I hope this post doesn't upset you all. I wanted to share as you ladies have been such a part of my support recently.
> 
> Wonderful news!!!
> Congratulations


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thank you ladies. I felt awful and debated even posting it here but you ladies have been so kind and welcoming to me that I felt it was only right that I came and told you all. 

I'm so worried/anxious/nervous/excited/happy/and every other emotion possible lol.


----------



## fuschia

Congrats brandonsgirl - looks like the SD were picking up super early for you :) not for me though I believe it was an evap so they are off my list now ! Won't be buying again :(

Really great news though and wish you best of luck !


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats brandonsgirl!! You sure get early positives on your tests!! Well done :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks ladies. The SD test looked more pink today but when it dried out it looked quite thin. If it wasn't for the FRER and digi I would probably question it still. 
I've heard the CB digi aren't as sensitive as FRER so I wasn't expecting it to show anything and was so anxious about using it. 

I will test again in the morning with my last FRER to double check progression. It still hasn't fully sunk in I don't think. Lol. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## fuschia

That's great - I did my second SD and it had another evap but I know it's not positive now as it wasn't a more noticeable line !

I'm feeling a bit gutted and 
A) still hoping I might get a bfp this cycle just later than I have before !
B) just want af to come so we can try again !


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Brandonsgirl!!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats brandonsgirl! Super exciting news!

Afm, bfn this morning (10dpo). I'm not particularly hopeful that I could get a later bfp, as I feel like af is coming soon. I feel like your option B fushia- I want af to come now so I can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I don't bleed ever unless it's AF. So my body just decides to spot now?


----------



## mlm115

Maybe it's something to do with your cyst kiwi? Can you call the dr?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tried calling yesterday and today they are closed till tomorrow. My old OBGYN was open Saturdays, but this place must not be as busy. 

At this point I think it could go either way so I went ahead and marked the spotting on my fertility friend calendar. 

Do you ladies want a bit of info? I didn't even know this but apparently you can get 50% of your daily dose of folic acid in one cup of Mini Wheats.


----------



## Gypsy99

Good to know. Although I don't know what mini wheats are!! I've been having sultana bran each morning lately been good for the #2's haha.

Brandonsgirl don't feel bad! Huge congrats. This is a support base through good and bad news.

Kiwi I hope your spotting settles. I'm hoping I don't get it this cycle I feel although they say it shouldn't get in the way, that how the he'll does any sperm get in there with that going on.

*IT'S GAME OF THRONES NIGHT TONIGHT! !!* :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

Oh congratulations Brandon!!! So happy for you!!! 

Spotting could be due to ovulation kiwi. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg did I miss someone's bfp??? *goes to read*


----------



## Kiwiberry

brandonsgirl said:


> Morning ladies, I feel bad posting this with everything that's been going on but I got my BFP this morning :)
> 
> My heart goes out to the ladies that have suffered a loss recently, I hope this post doesn't upset you all. I wanted to share as you ladies have been such a part of my support recently. :flower:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy99 said:


> Good to know. Although I don't know what mini wheats are!! I've been having sultana bran each morning lately been good for the #2's haha.
> 
> Brandonsgirl don't feel bad! Huge congrats. This is a support base through good and bad news.
> 
> Kiwi I hope your spotting settles. I'm hoping I don't get it this cycle I feel although they say it shouldn't get in the way, that how the he'll does any sperm get in there with that going on.
> 
> *IT'S GAME OF THRONES NIGHT TONIGHT! !!* :happydance:

Soooooo damn excited too


----------



## Mrs. Heuneman

Good luck!! I'm in the same boat!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks kiwi :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

I think im one of the only people in the universe that isnt a fan of game of thrones?! Ive watched it but i had to force myself! I havent watched the latest season though (season 4?) I gave up.

Im CD8. FW starts tomorrow and DH left for work this morning & wont be home til Friday (when I ovulate.) Im taking the kids tomorrow to the town he is staying in. We are staying for 2 nights and will be able to see him both nights when he is done with work stuff.

Hopefully the kids sleep OK so we can at least get some BD in. Eek.


----------



## ricschick

I've never watch game of thrones either!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## babymumma6

Haha yeh I think you are Buffy! It's pretty much the best show I've ever seen about from suits lol


----------



## Buffyx

Another show I dont like! Haha. My husband watches that one without me. I couldn't get in to Suits !!


----------



## ricschick

What's suits about? X


----------



## heaveneats

buffy i hope you get some BD time in!


omg i love suits and game of thrones!!

ricschick suits is about lawyers and their fanciness and struggles lol i don't really know how else to describe it


----------



## mlm115

Ok ladies, I'm a liar. I tested again today to use up my last one- bfp!! Faint, but definitely there!


----------



## heaveneats

mlm115 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm a liar. I tested again today to use up my last one- bfp!! Faint, but definitely there!

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats mlm115!! Pic please &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## mlm115

Thanks! Can you even see the line? Ha. It looks even lighter in the pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0581.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mlm115

Here ya go
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0584.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kiwiberry

mlm115, I sure can see it!!!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## heaveneats

:happydance:


mlm115 said:


> Here ya go


----------



## ricschick

Definitely see that!!!! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Congrats mim! ! 

My stomach feels weird. Bloated and numb. Don't understand. 6days until OVULATION time. I'm going to start attacking DH from tonight I think haha!


----------



## twinkie2

Definitely see it mlm, congrats!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies! I'll prob test again in a day or two to confirm since it's so light.


----------



## MissMymmy

Hey ladies hope I can join :flower:
Waiting for my next cycle and hopefully conceive next month aha positive thinking! I've got a 5 year old little man who turns 6 in August and I'm using a donor to conceive who wants to coparent which is lovely. Also starting my 3rd year of uni in September x


----------



## ricschick

Welcome miss!! Good luck xx


----------



## babymumma6

Congrats mlm!! Wonderful news!

Afm - I'm 9 dpo at the moment and have no idea what my cycle is doing this month. The acupuncture has changed it. I'm interested to see when or if I get my period if it's the same 13 days after ovulation. Hoping the acupuncture has shortened it alittle..


----------



## Kiwiberry

mlm115, so excited for you hun!!! :happydance:

babymumma6, good luck hun :dust:
If you do get AF, I'm interested to hear if the acupuncture worked. 

MissMymmy, welcome to the group Mama!! :happydance:

AFM: I will be 4dpo tomorrow, still spotting but I have an apt with my new OBGYN next Monday.


----------



## brandonsgirl

mlm115 said:


> Here ya go


Congratulations huni!! How exciting!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Do you lovey ladies mind if I stick around for a little while ? I don't want to upset anyone :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Of course hun :). I'm so happy for all the :bfp:!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Been some great BFPs going on in here of late! Congrats to all.

I have never watched GOT either, but am a massive suits fan!

Question - I am bloated, crampy and have sore boobs today, havent been able to take an OPK as stayed at the hospital last night and forgot to pack them, wasnt close to positive on Sunday (last time I was at home). We are most likely discharged tomorrow - do you think DTD tomorrow will still give me a chance or would it be too late by then? I am clinging to some form of hope. I will be home later on tonight and can take an OPK then, could have missed surge though.


----------



## Gypsy99

You could be. i spoke to someone yesterday and she said that she was sure that she had gotten pregnant with all three of her boys after she ovulated! Plus your egg has 24-48 hours for sperm to catch it. Good luck. 

Brandonsgirl no worries about hanging around. 

Babymumma i hope that the acupuncture worked too. i am looking at getting it next week now. I don't have any time with work and then am at Uni all week next week apart from Friday. So Friday it a perfect day to get it done as should be about 4-5 DPO. I'm looking forward to it! 

Kiwi good luck too.


----------



## ricschick

Of course Brandon!! 

Anyone no what I can take to make me ovulate sooner this cycle if af comes? 
I'm 12dpo not much to see on my tests I'm hoping I'm not out but not feeling confident. &#128530; Woke feeling sick this morning still a lot of cm and a bit of cramping last night. X


----------



## Gypsy99

I don't know but i heard that B6 is good for helping to balance cycles. Whether or not that is true or not i'm not sure. I'm giving it a go at the moment anyway!


----------



## Buffyx

Mlm congrats!!!

Im CD9 and im due to O on CD13. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## MissMymmy

Congratulations girls! 
I'm hoping AF shows today as I've arranged to meet with my donor on what will be CD 12 if AF behaves and shows up when she's meant too. It'll be a right pain in the ass if she doesn't &#128553;


----------



## waiting2c

Ok guys - attached is opk. Not positive - but close - is it on way to positive or on way back to negative? Not sure how it works
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4455.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ricschick

It's hard to say it could go either way xx


----------



## babymumma6

Thanks girls. I'll be sure to let you know how I go. The acupuncture has def changed my cycle. I've ovulated later this month. It's very interesting process and something has made me feel alot better anxiety wise.. made a massive difference and I highly recommended and I've only had 3 sessions.


----------



## ricschick

:witch: got me!:cry:


----------



## mlm115

ricschick said:


> :witch: got me!:cry:

Ughhhhh, sorry ricschick! &#128577;


----------



## heaveneats

we ricschick i'm sorry :(


----------



## heaveneats

ricschick said:


> Of course Brandon!!
> 
> Anyone no what I can take to make me ovulate sooner this cycle if af comes?
> I'm 12dpo not much to see on my tests I'm hoping I'm not out but not feeling confident. &#128530; Woke feeling sick this morning still a lot of cm and a bit of cramping last night. X

soy isoflavones! read up on them :)


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry ricschick :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Thank you! 
I have heaveneats I've ordered some lol. Xx


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry ricschick 

How is everyone doing? I know I haven't been as good at posting lately but hopefully today my life resumes some form of normal!!

Opinions - top opk last nights, this mornings on bottom - I think it might be a bit darker?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4457.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kiwiberry

ricschick, I hope so too hun :hugs:. With my first baby, I didn't get my :bfp: till 18DPO and the day before my test was questionable. I hope there's a little baby in there hun and your tests get darker!!:dust:

waiting2c, it does look slightly darker to me hun. You should test again tonight, see what you get.


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, appears to be negative this afternoon, or at least a lot lighter so surge is done, cramping harder today so am going to call today ov day. My son got out this morning so when DH gets home from work and the kids are in bed we will be able to DTD! I am excited to have the chance back!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Great news waiting!! Get dirty!! 

AFM in bed with a shit headache. I have so much study to do already, but feel so shit. Will try do it on Friday night.


----------



## Kiwiberry

waiting2c, good luck and have fun BDing :dust: 

Gypsy99, :hugs: hope you feel better soon and get it all done in time hun.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck waiting!!!! X 

Kiwi af came. But thank you anyway xx 

Gypsy hope your feeling better xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks ladies. Feel more functional, but still a bad headache.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies the bleeding is like a light AF now :(, well light for me because normally AF is super heavy. Calling my OBGYN in the morning. I am only CD25 and this started CD20.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Waiting - i'm glad your LO is out of hospital huni, fingers crossed for you this cycle. 

ricschick - sorry to hear AF came. I wish you all the best next cycle. 

Gypsy - headaches are the worst when trying to concentrate on studying. I hope it eases soon! Make sure to keep hydrated. :) 

Kiwi - hope you get to see your obgyn soon 

Buffy & Heaveneats - hows it going?


----------



## Buffyx

brandonsgirl said:


> Waiting - i'm glad your LO is out of hospital huni, fingers crossed for you this cycle.
> 
> ricschick - sorry to hear AF came. I wish you all the best next cycle.
> 
> Gypsy - headaches are the worst when trying to concentrate on studying. I hope it eases soon! Make sure to keep hydrated. :)
> 
> Kiwi - hope you get to see your obgyn soon
> 
> Buffy & Heaveneats - hows it going?

My hubby is away for work this week. He left on Monday and is home Friday night. I took the kids on a little getaway so that we could see him at night time. I stayed Tuesday night & it's Wednesday night now. We stay again tonight and come home tomorrow. I am due to ovulate on Friday, so we got in some BD last night, and will tonight. Theyre our only two chances though. We will miss tomorrow and possibly Friday because he will be home late-ish.

Not feeling confident this month, but anything could happen I suppose!


----------



## ricschick

Just jump him Friday night! Lol. Quick one lol. Xx

Kiwi maybe the cyst has popped! Is that a possibility? X


----------



## Buffyx

:haha:

I have just had a quick look at my app. I messed up. Im due to O on Saturday!! So that actually means I am in with more of a chance than I thought :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yay, that's awesome Buffy!! 

Gypsy - how is your headache doing? I hope you are feeling much better today.

Kiwi - hope you can get some answers soon!

Fuschia - sorry af got you, hopefully this cycle is the one!!

Babybrain - thinking of you, hope you are ok!

Babymumma - where are things at for you?

Brandon's - how are you feeling?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yay for some extra time buffy. 

I'm feeling ok. Nauseas and tired and to top it off I've now got a horrid coldsore for the first time since being a kid :( bleh feel really run down and bleh. I know it's my body taking all my energy and nutrients for baby but hardly a good look when you work in the beauty industry lol.


----------



## babymumma6

Wonderful news Buffy!

I'm going good. Currently on 11dpo. No testing for me. I hold out till I'm late. I find the negative preg test too hard to take... I'm due for my period Sunday or Monday. Just not sure if the acupuncture has changed things. I've got a session tomorrow.. see How we go :)


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm like you babymumma I can't handle the negative pregnancy tests. I stare at them forever and hope something will come up then it doesn't :-(.


----------



## mlm115

I wish I could hold off on tests. I swear I have zero self control. Then I go sneaking off to buy/take the tests so dh doesn't think I'm crazy. Which I clearly am. Hehe.


----------



## babymumma6

Hahaha it messes with my head too much.. I take my hat off to those that can do it... and move on


----------



## ricschick

Great news buffy! 

I find testing early that the time goes by a bit quicker. Lol. X


----------



## Gypsy99

Hi ladies. I'm feeling good about this ovulation today. I think I've done everything I can possibly do to make it a good one. I have to keep up with the water daily, as it has made a complete difference with my CM. I think I may have two wines on Saturday and that's it. 

On another note, damn I'm gassy today! Had a small headache for most of the day too unfortunately. 

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Buffyx

ricschick said:


> Great news buffy!
> 
> I find testing early that the time goes by a bit quicker. Lol. X

I agree!! I feel by peeing on ICs it makes it go quicker!!

I just spent 7 hours in the car alone with my kids today. I am well and truly exhausted.


----------



## mlm115

I'm over here obsessing over line progression today. I wish getting pregnant/early pregnancy weren't so darn stressful!


----------



## Buffyx

mlm115 said:


> I'm over here obsessing over line progression today. I wish getting pregnant/early pregnancy weren't so darn stressful!

The worry never seems to end! We worry about becoming pregnant. We worry about first tri and miscarrying. We worry about feeling our babies move. We worry about whether theyll arrive safely in our arms. Then we worry their entire livesssss!! Haha.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hehe, I am way too impatient for that chance of a line to not test early "haha:. 

The bleeding is spotting again, could have even stopped by now. My new OBGYN gave me a call back but I'm just going to wait till Monday since it's already going to be Friday. 

So I'm not 100% sure when exactly my egg was released. I think I am 6/7 dpo. I feel like I'm seeing things, I don't trust myself anymore (for real). Do you ladies see anything? My cyst is gone now since it sploded, so I'm not being affected by that anymore.
 



Attached Files:







20170720_230249.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here is a pic with arrows of where my brain might be playing trickss on me.
 



Attached Files:







youdoodle-2017-07-20T23-51-43Z.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ricschick

Kiwi I see what your talking about but be careful as lately a lot of people have mistaken the indentlineas a bfp. I was getting it too. Hopefully yours will get nice and pink!!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Kiwi I see what your talking about but be careful as lately a lot of people have mistaken the indentlineas a bfp. I was getting it too. Hopefully yours will get nice and pink!!! Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Agree. I alwaysssss have indents on FRERs now. 

Fingers crossed for you though :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

ricschick, ty sweetie :hugs:. I was worried about that too. Don't worry, I won't believe anything for myself unless it's a nice dark line.

I will share when I think I see something, but after my previous experiences, I won't believe it unless it's a nice solid line.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you ladies see it? What I see seems to have gotten slightly easier to see.
 



Attached Files:







20170721_111723.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ricschick

I see something good luck xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm not sure Kiwi but I just want to send you a ton of good luck!!! X


----------



## mlm115

I'm not sure either Kiwi, but fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## babymumma6

Hey girls! 
So I've got some good news. I finally got my BFP.. I'm incredibly over the moon and I suggest that if you want to do acupuncture and haven't... do it! It has worked amazingly for me!!! Thanks so much for all your support girls. I won't be going anywhere though. I love keeping up with all you girls.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww massive congrats babymumma!!!


----------



## mlm115

babymumma6 said:


> Hey girls!
> So I've got some good news. I finally got my BFP.. I'm incredibly over the moon and I suggest that if you want to do acupuncture and haven't... do it! It has worked amazingly for me!!! Thanks so much for all your support girls. I won't be going anywhere though. I love keeping up with all you girls.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

babymumma6 said:


> Hey girls!
> So I've got some good news. I finally got my BFP.. I'm incredibly over the moon and I suggest that if you want to do acupuncture and haven't... do it! It has worked amazingly for me!!! Thanks so much for all your support girls. I won't be going anywhere though. I love keeping up with all you girls.

Amazing news, congratulations Mama!!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations babymumma!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Ah congrats babymumma! Xxx


----------



## babymumma6

Thank you so much everyone! Funny how all the symptoms were no different to my AF... so annoying and frusterating..


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yay babymumma thats amazing news! Sending lots of baby dust :dust: to you all!


----------



## Kiwiberry

babymumma6 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! Funny how all the symptoms were no different to my AF... so annoying and frusterating..

I feel ya there lol, that's how it was with both of my girls. 

AFM: Waiting on wondfo to get here, says out for delivery. I am already expecting a :bfn:. I felt more pregnant with my cyst :haha:. Currently I am 8/9 DPO.


----------



## Gypsy99

Awesome news babybrain! !! I'm trying to get acupuncture this week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

After that recent :bfp: news I might think about acupuncture as well :).

AFM: Update time ladies with wondfos! Taken in the evening with only a tinkle of dark urine (I know I should really hydrate more). I am 8/9 DPO.

I swear I see faint lines but like I said, I might have line eyes or something.
 



Attached Files:







20170722_155035.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twinkie2

I'm not sure Kiwi, but fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## babymumma6

It was so worth it. I had it done with a Chinese medicine doc.. he also did cupping and gave me herbs. I HIGHLY suggests it.. give it ago


----------



## Buffyx

Woohoo babymumma!! Congrats!!

AFM - 1dpo today. Gosh it comes around quickly. But then the 2ww draaaags on forever!

I ovulated CD13. We BD CD5, CD7, CD9, CD10, CD12 & CD14. Fingers are tightly crossed!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies have you ever seen an opk like this?? The test line is darker than the control line. I also see faint lines again, but I'm not holding my breath that anyone else will. 

The 2nd photo is enhanced & needed to be resized in order to upload.
 



Attached Files:







20170722_190457.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_22072017_191846.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babymumma6

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies have you ever seen an opk like this?? The test line is darker than the control line. I also see faint lines again, but I'm not holding my breath that anyone else will.
> 
> The 2nd photo is enhanced & needed to be resized in order to upload.

I got those lines this çycle and it worked out for me!! I took it as being a strong ovulation!! Best of luck kiwi xx


----------



## babymumma6

I just saw your actually due for your period. Hmmm that's alittle confusing hun


----------



## ricschick

I see a line on the bottom test!! Good luck x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies. I don't knoow what is going on but it's probably just my body being weird again. AT due in 2 days but I could be a day off.

Still getting the weird opk where test line is super dark and almost solid. Not sure what could cause that but doesn't surprise me it would happen to me.


----------



## Gypsy99

Fingers crossed for you kiwi.

I think I O'd yesterday. Was exhausted and felt quite sick at times. I've got strong left hand cramps today and temp is slightly up. Hopefully DH wI'll let us have one last DTD tonight.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Something catching my eye in the second pic, bottom test. Got my fingers crossed for you Kiwi.
No idea what's going on with your OPK's I'm afraid. It's been a bit of a confusing time for you and you must be so stressed out. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I've got a scan tomorrow......was hoping I didn't need to go as she said if I got a negative test today I could cancel it. But I'm still getting positive hcg tests, although I think they are getting a bit lighter. Crapping myself that there might still be some pregnancy tissue left. My bleeding has more or less stopped now. Really want this over.

Had a chat with OH last night, he doesn't want me to go through any of this again but would love another child. So I know he's on board if we ttc again but there is no pressure if I can't go there. Will get tomorrow over with and see how we go. 

Gypsy, good luck and hope you catch that wee egg! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks you two :hugs:.

Gypsy99, :dust: hope you DH is up for BDing tonight!! 

BabyBrain80, :hugs::hugs: you need some major hugs too hun. You have been through so much recently.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm afraid to tell anyone on here because I don't want anyone to think I'm bullshitting them. I am 100% honest. Anyway.....

Ladies....... I'm leaking colostrum out of one of my nipples..... I stopped breastfeeding almost 5 months ago now (she stopped between 6 and 7 months old). Could it still be residue? It's very sticky and clear, looks just like colostrum and happens randomly. 

Also I'm getting bloated like I did with my cyst. I really hope this isn't another cyst :(.


----------



## Buffyx

Kiwi - I only expressed with my DD who is almost 2, and I BF for less than a week with 10 month old DS. I had a leaking right nipple last cycle, and I wasn't pregnant. I also looked 20 weeks pregnant because my bloating was so severe. I hope this is it for you, but I wouldn't obsess over those symptoms too much.

2dpo for me today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm pointing out something strange going on. It's not milk, it's clear and very sticky. Also it's like 3x as much as I could squeeze out a couple months ago. I haven't squeezed at all, I just woke up with it leaking (sleep on my side) and I thought it was normal until I felt it. It's happened a few times today. I have an OBGYN apt tomorrow. I get bloating with AF but it's noit the same type of bloating that I had with my cyst or what I'm experiencing now (which could be a cyst). I usually only get bloated when my flow starts with cramping. 

I've already been tested for thyroid and hormone issues earlier this month. It's not that.

Anyone see what I see or is it line eyes again? One more day till AF comes. This really sucks having a 10 day luteal phase.

Btw: I will have them draw blood tomorrow and test for everything they are capable of. Maybe having updated results will give me a better idea of what's wrong with me.
 



Attached Files:







20170723_202020.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kiwiberry

Buffyx, :dust::dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Better pic with more light, wouldn't show this if I didn't think it looked pink to me.

Edit: feeling a little dull aching and having some sticky CM. I really hope the :witch: gets here soon. Since I can't rely on opk I am going to definitely have to start temping.
 



Attached Files:







20170723_213042.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babymumma6

Babybrain I'm so sorry your going through all of that. Absolutely horrible!

I hope you get some answers soon kiwi. There is nothing worse than being at a standstill and not kñiwing what's going on with your body.


----------



## waiting2c

My thoughts are with you babybrain xxxx hope you are doing as okay as you can be. If you ever need to vent or an ear to listen welcome to pm me


----------



## Buffyx

BabyBrain80 said:


> I've got a scan tomorrow......was hoping I didn't need to go as she said if I got a negative test today I could cancel it. But I'm still getting positive hcg tests, although I think they are getting a bit lighter. Crapping myself that there might still be some pregnancy tissue left. My bleeding has more or less stopped now. Really want this over.
> 
> Had a chat with OH last night, he doesn't want me to go through any of this again but would love another child. So I know he's on board if we ttc again but there is no pressure if I can't go there. Will get tomorrow over with and see how we go.
> 
> Gypsy, good luck and hope you catch that wee egg! Xx

Thinking of you & hoping things can go as smoothly as possible!


----------



## mlm115

Sorry to hear you have to go back in babybrain. I totally understand being upset and wanting to just be done with the physical part of the process. Thinking of you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you lovelies are all doing ok.

AFM: I am about to head out to my OBGYN appointment. Good news! I am officially 124 lbs (8.8 stone)!!! :happydance: That makes 86 lbs (6.1 stone) in total weight loss!!


----------



## ricschick

Babybrain so sorry your going through this I hope the scan can give you some reassuring answers xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel like I'm not wanted in this thread and that some ladies are being passive aggressive. That's ok tho, not everyone has to like me but I at least expected to be treated fairly and not like I'm ignorant or obsessing. Something is really wrong with my body right now and that's the last thing I need. I guess expecting to be understood and not like I'm crazy is too much to ask. Yes I'm emotional, it's been building and I do nothing but go out of my way to make sure I show everyone's post the attention and understanding it deserves. Not sure if anyone had noticed, but I respond to everyone who posts here, even if I don't know what to say. Being ignored or treated like I'm ignorant is the opposite of what I was hoping for when posting here about my issue. I thought ladies who have already had kids would be a little more open minded and helpful, but from how I'm feeling right now, I must have been wrong. Don't worry I won't bother you all with my problems anymore.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Kiwi, I really have no idea what's going on with you just now, it sounds so confusing and horrible. How did your appointment go? Can they shed any light on it? I really hope they get to the bottom of it and you can start to feel happier and also get that BFP! 
Our bodies can be complicated things and getting answers can sometimes take a wee while. Please don't be upset when I say that I think all the testing might be stressing you out more....I understand why you're doing it though, I've been a bit like that myself this past week hoping for a bfn! 
At least you're seeing doctors yeah, let them run the tests, try not to google (Yeap it's baaaaad! Lol). One wee step at a time. I really feel for you, I'm just sorry none of us have any answers to this. :hugs:

Afm, my scan showed a slight thickening, she thinks there's a wee 7mm clot in my uterus but isn't worried about it, it should hopefully pass as I still have some spotting anyway. I've to do another test in 2 weeks and fingers crossed ( toes crossed.......everything crossed!!) For a bfn! Then I can move on.....

Thanks everyone for the support, I'm glad I could come here xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Kiwi - I am sorry you feel that way, I sincerely hope you do get the answers as to what is going on with you. 

I can't speak for others but to be honest for me I didn't post on each thing you made for a couple of reasons, 1, I didn't know what I could add and it seemed patronizing to keep posting so sorry hope you figure it out soon. 2, a bit worried to have an opinion as (as you said) this whole thing has been a very emotional time for you and sometimes that came across when you replied to comments. 

That said I have been following you in this thread and in your other one with a genuine interest in the outcome. Not once have I ever thought you are crazy.

Did you have your appointment and how did it go?


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Kiwi-I'm so sorry, I've been quietly lurking and following you ladies, but I know I don't comment much now. I'm really confused by what's going on with your body and all I can say is I've been wondering and watching for your updates each day! I want you to get answers and most of all I want it to be your bfp! I hate that you feel that you aren't supported, especially in such a confusing time. :( I was actually hoping you'd have an update from your obgyn appt. I also noticed your comment about your weight loss (way to go by the way, that is amazing) and as I read it, I couldn't help but wonder if that was affecting things right now for you. I am definitely not a dr and don't know much beyond stories I've read from others, but sometimes significant weight loss can affect fertility (in that time frame, not long term). again, not a dr and not saying this has anything to do with whats going on, but maybe should be discussed with your dr. I assume you are eating healthy and exercising for your weight loss? (gosh I hope that doesn't sound condescending, as I am completely sincere!)


----------



## ricschick

Kiwi I was posting as you put up your post about going to your appointment so didn't see it til now. I don't really no why you feel this way as I've always tried to give opinion or comment and as have a lot of other ladies but not alway do I no what to say and sometimes you don't take negative feedback well or differences of opinion. I was also just about to comment how well your doing on your weight loss! But your last post has taken the attention away from that. I hope your appointment went well. Xx


----------



## Buffyx

To be honest Kiwi, the last time I commented on something you posted, you got kinda snippy, so I have chosen to back off for a little while.

I am sorry that youre going through a tough & frustrating time. You are not the only person in here who is trying to get pregnant, and we are all emotional & vulnerable. You need to maybe also keep that in mind with YOUR comments to others. I have not once seen a comment from another person in here that warrants the reply that you sometimes give them :flower:

I truly hope that you get some answers soon & figure out what's going on. Well done on your weight loss. I have lost 67lbs (31kg) and am now the fittest and lightest I have ever been.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies !

I'm generally always here but not always posting but I try to keep up !

Kiwi- it's tricky when Posting pics of hpts that's are confusing .y last cycle 100% of people on my thread in the testing forum said they saw something and it turned out to be negative . It really got my hopes up so I don't like it comment on tests that I'm not sure on. I can't see anything obvious on your tests but if I look for a long time I maybe can but then that's the problem sometimes ! I really hope you get a bfp soon- we all know how frustrating the wait can be and things have been worse for you lately with your cyst and the confusion surrounding it. 

How did your doctors appointment go ?


How's everyone else doing ?

Gypsy I'm happy to hear you ovulated - did you get another bd in ?

Afm - my best friend has just found out she is pregnant ! I bought the test with her and had to help her because she thought it was negative despite being an obvious line but she wasn't convinced as it was lighter than the control - amateur ! Lol 

I'm so happy for her - is her first but as I am trying at the moment it's frustrating it hasn't worked yet as we would love to be pregnant together . I am pulling out the stops the cycle and eating so healthy, excercising daily , and bought a new tube of pre seed !! Fingers crossed !


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. Still remember me? I've been stalking this thread hoping to see you all get your BFPs. 
I got my BFP in May but unfortunately I had a difficult decision to make because my baby boy had a chromosomal anomaly. So I'm not pregnant anymore. Very very sad but that's how it is. I'm just happy I have two wonderful boys at home who will help me heal.
We decided not to ttc anymore but I'm still hoping my OH can be persuaded to take a chance and try again.

BabyBrain, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hoping you get your rainbow soon. 

Kiwi, I've seen you on a lot of threads and you have the same problems with people everywhere. Maybe you are a bit too sensitive? I think that most girls here are very understanding and are here for each other when in need. But that doesn't include everybody commenting on every single post, especially when there's nothing new to say. So please be understanding in return and relax a bit. We all have our problems, not just you. 
You probably won't like what I wrote but I mean well. Just think about it, okay?


----------



## heaveneats

Katy78 said:


> Hi girls. Still remember me? I've been stalking this thread hoping to see you all get your BFPs.
> I got my BFP in May but unfortunately I had a difficult decision to make because my baby boy had a chromosomal anomaly. So I'm not pregnant anymore. Very very sad but that's how it is. I'm just happy I have two wonderful boys at home who will help me heal.
> We decided not to ttc anymore but I'm still hoping my OH can be persuaded to take a chance and try again.

i'm so sorry Katy that must have been so hard! i hope you can try again soon and have your rainbow baby:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Katy Im so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh Katy that would have been a very tough decision for you to have to make. I am very sorry!


----------



## fuschia

Katy - that's so tough. I'm sorry you had to go through that. I hope hubbby will decide to ttc again when the time is right xxxxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey ladies just checking in with you all. I've been following the posts and have been keeping updated with you all. 

I'm sorry to hear about the sad posts :( tough decisions have been made and I only hope that the future gets better for you. 

Kiwi - I hope your doing ok? 

Buffy - yay for ovulation. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry to hear that Katy :hugs:

Im 4dpo and have NO symptoms. I did get reddy/pinkish blood mixed in with cm after the bathroom earlier today..but nothing since then (about 4 hours now.) 4dpo too early for implantation bleeding? I dont seem to have any other symptoms like cramping etc though?

ETA: Have just had quite bad diarrhoea. If I wasnt only 4dpo, Id be getting excited about these symptoms!


----------



## ricschick

Oh Katy I can't imagine how hard that must have been im so sorry! I hope dh changes his mind once he and you have heeled some. Xxxx

Good luck buffy!!


----------



## babymumma6

I'm soooooo sorry Katy... xxxx


----------



## fuschia

My best friend get a bfp on Saturday. She flew to Italy on Sunday because she is getting married there in 9 days . She started bleeding yesterday and today she says it's bright red with tiny clots . She should be 4 weeks and 4 days . So it sounds like she's lost it . Do any of you ladies know if there is still a chance she could still be pregnant ?

What would you do to check ? She's stuck with family and can't get a pregnancy test . She asked me to take digital out 7 days from now as before she went it said 1-2 . Do you think it will say 'not pregnant' 9 days after she started bleeding if she's lost it ?

I'm a bit worried as that's the day before her wedding - what a thing to see ! We all know how awful it is to see those words .

I'm trying to be supportive to her ... any advice appreciated !


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh jeez, that's such a shame she's going through this right now, so awful x

I can't really offer any advice. With all I read recently it is so very very common to have bleeding and it can go either way. I don't know how quickly the hcg levels drop. Hopefully someone else has an idea.

I so hope it stops for her and everything works out ok.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks baby brain! 

I know it's sucks. she went to start her wedding holiday on such a High and now she's feeling so down.

I am the only person who knows other than her fiancé . Thanks for replying though ! X


----------



## Buffyx

Yes. I think it would say 'not pregnant.' 
Im not 100% sure, but I think so.

That is awful :(


----------



## heaveneats

fuschia, i'm sorry your friend is having to go through that :( i think once you start passing tissue (clots) your levels most likely will start going down - i know for my miscarriage that is what happened, at day 2 of bleeding i had no lines on tests anymore. I really do hope that is not the outcome for her and you are being a wonderful friend being there for her. Hugs to you


----------



## fuschia

Thank you ladies for your replies .

It sounds like level decrease quite rapidly then so she will prob get a negative then. ( unless by some miracle it ok but I think she just knows it's now ) . Her fiancé keeps googling things though and is holding out hope that this is one of those rare occasions where this type of bleeding doesn't mean she's lost it but his early on I think he's clutching at straws !

Thanks though ladies ! 

Hope your all doing ok... I'm just trudging on with my opks, temping and drinking lots of water . I've just read about seed cycling too . So I'm trying to eat seeds in accordance with that .

Flax seed and pumpkin seed every day prior to ov, then sesame seeds and sunflower seeds after ov.

Anyone heard of this ? These particular seeds are meant to support the hormones required at each stage so figured I'd give it a go !


----------



## ricschick

Ah your poor friend how awful! I hope she gets a miracle but like you said doesn't sound good. I think the test will most likely say not pregnant. When are they home again?x


----------



## ricschick

Ah your poor friend how awful! I hope she gets a miracle but like you said doesn't sound good. I think the test will most likely say not pregnant. When are they home again?x


----------



## fuschia

I'm going out for the wedding a week today . So I will take a digital test out to her . It's going to be horrible seeing those words even though she will be expecting them !
Hopefully she can really enjoy her wedding and won't let it get her down too much that it's ruined .

Life's not always kind is it!

How are you doing ricschick ? X


----------



## Buffyx

I had a miscarriage on my honeymoon. 
Honestly, it was AWFUL. I cried and cried for a day and got it all out of my system. I still went on to enjoy the rest of my honeymoon..because, well, you only get one! So hopefully your friend can have the same attitude for her wedding.

I feel terrible for her.


----------



## waiting2c

That is very sad fuschia, I hope your friend is ok, what a horrible thing to go through at what is meant to be a happy happy time. I don't know much about these things but agree it doesn't sound too positive.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks for asking fuschia! Yeah I'm fine just plodding along waiting to ov! I took soy isoflavones this cycle so I'm hoping that I might ovulate sooner!! Fx!!!


----------



## heaveneats

ricschick said:


> Thanks for asking fuschia! Yeah I'm fine just plodding along waiting to ov! I took soy isoflavones this cycle so I'm hoping that I might ovulate sooner!! Fx!!!

I hope they work for you:) what days did you take them?


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm sorry, but I've been so busy this week! 

Hope you are doing OK kiwi and that things have been made clearer by your OBYN. It must be all so confusing! 

Fushia - I'm sorry that happened to your friend, so horrible :-(.

Babybrain - I don't really know what to say to make it feel better. Fingers crossed your body goes back to normal soon.

Ricschick - hopefully the soy helps and good luck!

Buffy I think I'm about the same as you again. I either O'd on CD15 or CD17. I didn't have any OPK's to use this cycle so kind of annoying. 

That's as far as I can go back sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM - this week has been pretty busy. I've been at uni daily, and now my son is sick today. So many colds and coughs going around. 

I'm feeling good about ovulation this cycle as I have seen a lot of CM, and no spotting like usual. Doing acupuncture tomorrow afternoon. 

I also received a whole lot of Woldfo HPT tests from Ebay. I'm trying to not be tempted to use them too early!! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Buffyx

Gypsy99 said:


> I'm sorry, but I've been so busy this week!
> 
> Hope you are doing OK kiwi and that things have been made clearer by your OBYN. It must be all so confusing!
> 
> Fushia - I'm sorry that happened to your friend, so horrible :-(.
> 
> Babybrain - I don't really know what to say to make it feel better. Fingers crossed your body goes back to normal soon.
> 
> Ricschick - hopefully the soy helps and good luck!
> 
> Buffy I think I'm about the same as you again. I either O'd on CD15 or CD17. I didn't have any OPK's to use this cycle so kind of annoying.
> 
> That's as far as I can go back sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> AFM - this week has been pretty busy. I've been at uni daily, and now my son is sick today. So many colds and coughs going around.
> 
> I'm feeling good about ovulation this cycle as I have seen a lot of CM, and no spotting like usual. Doing acupuncture tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I also received a whole lot of Woldfo HPT tests from Ebay. I'm trying to not be tempted to use them too early!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Yay! So fun having a cycle twin buddy :flower:


----------



## ricschick

heaveneats said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking fuschia! Yeah I'm fine just plodding along waiting to ov! I took soy isoflavones this cycle so I'm hoping that I might ovulate sooner!! Fx!!!
> 
> I hope they work for you:) what days did you take them?Click to expand...

I took them days 2-6 I took 80mg then 120mg and finished on 160mg. Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies, been super busy so haven't been on here as much but just wanted to stop in say hi and hope you all doing well. Will read and post better over the weekend xx


----------



## Buffyx

Hey waiting2c. Hope all is well :flower:

I have had another bout of diarrhoea this evening (5dpo) which makes me think I have a stomach issue more than it is a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## ricschick

Oh hope your not getting sick buffy 
Hopefully it's the changing hormones which are making you have a dodgy belly! Xx


----------



## twinkie2

Hope you aren't sick Buffy and don't want to get your hopes up, but I had similar symptoms with this bfp and baby #2! I know for sure this one started very early, around the same time frame as you because I didn't put it down as a symptom because it seemed too early. Could be a total fluke, but who knows! FX!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ooh fingers crossed Buffy!

Thanks Gypsy xx don't go all POAS crazy with all those tests now! Lol

I went shopping today for school clothes for ds1.....omfg, hate it!! Thankfully we were quite successful but I did take the buggy for ds2 (just to tie him down in) and their kindles. Jeez do kids moan! Just shirts to get, supermarkets do nice cheap ones. And a visit to the local school shop to get nursery polo shirts for ds2.... Can't believe he starts nursery next month! (I work there so I can see what he gets up to lol)

3 weeks of holidays left so if the sun would come back that would be nice! Scotland in summer is wet and unpredictable and has one hot day a week at best lol

Anyhoo, hope everyone is ok xx

Oh I forgot to ask, any updates from your friend Fuschia?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all! Proper message as promised!

So - trying to remember back through everyones posts to get a where things are at...

Gypsy and Buffy are in TWW? Are you guys going to test early or just wait it out? When is AF due?

Fuschia and Ricschick - you are waiting to Ovulate? Hope the soy helps you out Ricschick, I dont know much about things and how that helps but any help is good in these circumstances!!

Brandons, Heaveneats - how are you guys doing?

Babymumma - I am so sorry, I cant recall where you are at cycle wise, hope you are well!!

Babybrain - how are you doing, I hope you guys get some sunshine back! Its the middle of winter here so its cold, and today is wet and miserable too.

Kiwi - not sure if you still read or not, but hope you are going to get some answers soon.

AFM, not sure what DPO I am, ended up with two sets of dark opks, a few days apart, have a testing thread in preg tests, am stupidly testing every day now. Have a feeling this month worked (worried I am setting myself up for a big fall). Feeling nauseous today, gagged at someones lunch smell yesterday, this was the first sign with my daughter days before a positive test. Trying to tell myself not to get ahead of things but its so hard when its so wanted!!

Hope you are all keeping well!


----------



## Buffyx

Eek! Honestly, with the blood streaked cm and the two evenings of diarrhoea, id normally be getting my hopes up for a BFP..but it started at 4dpo, which I know is too early.

I had diarrhoea at around 13dpo with my DD, which is what actually made me test. And I had it at 6dpo with my DS. It is something out of the ordinary for me, so fingers are tightly crossed!!


----------



## Buffyx

Also! Last night i could NOT stay awake. Asleep about 2mins in to our tv show at about 8pm. Usually go to a 6am class at the gym on a Friday but couldnt get up when my alarm went off. Ended up sleeping in til 715am and getting to the gym at 8am. Reeeeally hoping it all means something!

And my diarrhoea is only in the evenings. Weird!


----------



## Angelica

Hi! Posting here to see if i get any replies &#9785;&#65039;

Period came again!!

I am 38 next month and trying to get pregnant .
I already have 2 children who are 8 and 4.

With my first 2, I got pregnant after 2/3 months of trying. I know I am older now so it will take longer but I am already feeling down after trying for 3 months without a result now. 

I am doing all the right things; taking folic acid, reduced caffeine and use Opk sticks to predict ovulation so intercourse is timed well. 
I have also noticed that mt period cramps & back ache has been worse since Ttc!!

Is there anything else I can do to increase chances of getting pregnant? 
Should I be seeing my GP just yet?

My husband said we are too old now & it just may not happen &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Gypsy99

So confusing Buffy!!! Sleep is such an ass hole at the moment. 

Waiting keep the positivity going!!

Babybrain. I hopefully won't test. I need to hold off another 10 days. I'm with you when shopping with the kids. My son runs all over the show, gets in people's way, yells constantly and demand everything he sees. I used to go shopping after the went to bed. It's so much easier!

I had my acupuncture today. It was good and relaxing. I do have slight bruisy pain in some areas though. He told me my spleen was weak, which is a cause of heavy periods apparently :-(. He advised ginger tea in the morning. It's quite expensive though and I can only do it once a month maybe.


----------



## Gypsy99

Angelic wait a few more cycles then go to the docs. Good luck on your journey. We all know how hard it is to get that BFP in this thread and here for support.


----------



## Buffyx

Angelica said:


> Hi! Posting here to see if i get any replies &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> Period came again!!
> 
> I am 38 next month and trying to get pregnant .
> I already have 2 children who are 8 and 4.
> 
> With my first 2, I got pregnant after 2/3 months of trying. I know I am older now so it will take longer but I am already feeling down after trying for 3 months without a result now.
> 
> I am doing all the right things; taking folic acid, reduced caffeine and use Opk sticks to predict ovulation so intercourse is timed well.
> I have also noticed that mt period cramps & back ache has been worse since Ttc!!
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to increase chances of getting pregnant?
> Should I be seeing my GP just yet?
> 
> My husband said we are too old now & it just may not happen &#9785;&#65039;

Id say it sounds like you are doing all the right things. Just wait it out a few more months like Gypsy said. I doubt they'd say anything just yet to help you out. I believe they tell us to see a Doctor at 6 months if you haven't had any success. Good luck!!


----------



## babymumma6

Gypsy99 said:


> So confusing Buffy!!! Sleep is such an ass hole at the moment.
> 
> Waiting keep the positivity going!!
> 
> Babybrain. I hopefully won't test. I need to hold off another 10 days. I'm with you when shopping with the kids. My son runs all over the show, gets in people's way, yells constantly and demand everything he sees. I used to go shopping after the went to bed. It's so much easier!
> 
> I had my acupuncture today. It was good and relaxing. I do have slight bruisy pain in some areas though. He told me my spleen was weak, which is a cause of heavy periods apparently :-(. He advised ginger tea in the morning. It's quite expensive though and I can only do it once a month maybe.

Great news about the acupuncture! I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's not cheap unfortunately. I went to a Chinese doc who also gave me herbs. I was paying around $120 a visit but that included acupuncture, cupping and herbs for an hour's treatment. Even though I'm pregnant I'm still seeing him. I hope it works for you too xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Angelica welome :)

Ive noticed the same as you. I conceived Ds1 at 30years old 1st full cycle off pill. Second pregnancy at nearly 33 yrs straight off pill but ended in mc. Ds2 was 1 full cycle off pil a couple of months later.

This time Im 37 and it took 5 cycles! Which is really a normal time to wait....I just got frustrated and worried because it didnt feel normal for me! Lol

Unfortunantly we had a mc at 10weeks so Im just recovering from that.

The ladies here are very supportive and have tried various suppliments and treatments to help so there may be some suggestions for you in the older posts. Dont stress and good luck xx


----------



## fuschia

Angelica- it is so frustrating I know ! No need to worry yet . 6 months of active trying might be a good time to go and maybe get some checks done ? We have actively tried for 4 cycles and missed two cycles in a 6 month period . The wait sucks ! I got pregnant with dd first try, and my son took 16 months !

Does anyone know if light brown spotting/discharge in follicular phase is a problem ? Had it for a few cycles now that I've noticed and usually at ovulation too ... it's not constant at all just on and off and no need for a pad or anything . Just when I wipe ! I have had no spotting in Luteal phase though !


----------



## Gypsy99

Fushia I have had spotting throughout my cycle. This cycle and the last are the first where I haven't had so much / if any. I kind of thought old blood for a while. Like your Cervix is opening up and maybe you body didn't clean out all of your period. 

I'm not 100% though sorry.


----------



## fuschia

Yeah thanks gypsy . I'm not feeling too worried about it really . It's just something I wondered about , my instinct tells me that it's prob old blood just taking a while to get out ! It's not a lot or any other colour than light brown !

Look at your nice big rise gypsy !That's great :)

I'm waiting to ovulate now . Opks started getting darker yesterday so fingers crossed it's soon xx


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm a little sick yet again and coughing like a maniac. Could be why I got the temp rise.


----------



## fuschia

How much do you think that cm is reliable ? Had literally one bit of ewcm that I noticed yesterday , then today I've actually got really thick creamy , almost clumpy ( sorry tmi!) cm . I had a positive opk this morning .

Does this mean I ovulated already ? I just don't feel like I have!


----------



## Gypsy99

For me it's not crazy reliable. I've noticed changes with fluid intake now.
You could have a mild case of thrush which changes the consistency, or some of your DH's mixed with yours. From what youve described that's not fertile CM in my mind. 

I notice mine as a slippery / clear consistency near O. 

From looking at your chart and positive OPK I would think you're oing soon though. I don't think you have yet. I might be wrong though!! Can you feel your CP?


----------



## fuschia

I've never felt for cp! So I wouldn't know if it is high/low! Perhaps I should start !

We are sucking yet again this cycle.. dh couldn't finish yesterday so we skipped but then got blazing positive opk this am .i only did it in morning so I'm not sure if it went positive before .

We just managed to bd but again hubby couldn't finish on top so I went on top . Felt odd but I couldn't see any issue but after I realised I had a ribbon from my lingerie in me as well ! lol that's prob not overly helpful for ttc ! 

I can't wait to one day be done with ttc forever !
Nice crosshairs gypsy! Xx


----------



## Gypsy99

I don't check it as much now, but noting OPK's I have checked a couple of times. 

If you are interested, i found this informative. 

Warning it is graphic of our insides so might gross you out. 

https://beautifulcervix.com/welcome/ 

Thanks re the crosshairs too. I'm a little confused on my proper ovulation date as I usually O on day 16 and I have had a fall back rise before so it kind of looks like that. I'm due AF next weekend so only time will tell.


----------



## Buffyx

I have no idea what im checking for when i look for CP. But i have noticed my cm isnt very consistent, so i try not to pay too much attention to it.


----------



## waiting2c

I wanted to start learning cp but it always feels the same to me so far (so chances are I am not looking/feeling the right thing!!

How is everyone doing? Gypsy your chart is looking good!

Buffy - how is the TWW going?

Fuschia - hopefully you have managed to get enough BD in to make yourself a baby!!

Ricschick - how are you doing?

Babybrain - hope all going well with you!

Babymumma, heaveneats and brandons, hope you are all keeping well in these early weeks, any morning sickness?

AFM, my confidence is wavering, I have had some faint positives on cheap tests but nothing that seems to be progressing, so they are either evaps, or I am still too early. Time will tell but I would have thought they would be getting more obvious by now. AF due either Wednesday or Sunday (depending when ovulation actually was)


----------



## Buffyx

Waiting2c - i am 8dpo today and literally feel NOTHING. I had the bloody cm and the diarrhoea at 4 & 5dpo and then have had nothing since.

Not sure what to think really!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## waiting2c

Anywhere from 7-10 dpo I think Buffy.

Did you have any symptoms early previous times?


----------



## fuschia

Waiting - I hope you get a nice strong bfp - at that dpo it could go either way ! Quite possible that you are too early ... fingers crossed !

Buffy- fingers crossed for you too ! I hope your bfp is around the corner !

Afm - temp not risen today so think ov is imminent still . Will take another opk today and see if still positive . Try and get another bd in too ! My body has obv changed becuze this is the second cycle that I got a positive opk on cd14 , so seem to be ovulating a bit earlier which is cool !

Gypsy thanks for the info ! I think I need to start getting into knowing about cp! Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Fuschia - thank you :flower:

Waiting2c - i had diarrhoea with DS at 6dpo, so i suppose i did? With DD just bad break out of pimples, and diarrhoea at around 13dpo.

I *think* i got a few waves of nausea today. But definitely could also just be making it up in my head :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks waiting2c x Im not too bad, ups n downs. Started some christmas crafting so its taken my mind off things a bit. 
Im still waiting for that bfn! It slowly getting there but very frustrating and quite sad seeing that line. But it is getting quite faint now, will check again next week.

Also waiting ....my tests with ds2 and last one started off very faint for ages! Good luck! Xx

Fingers crossed for everyone. :dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

Babybrain that's so hard. I feel bad saying this but I hope the bfn comes soon so you can move forward. 

Buffy good sign. You must not be far off testing?

Fushia I think you'd be ovulating today or tomorrow. BD if you can!

AFM - up all night coughing. Third night in a row. Such BS. I've set myself up in the lounge to try sleep as DH isn't getting any sleep. I hate that catch every damn sickness. I've got to go to work tomorrow FFS wish someone else did some work around here so there was less pressure on me. :-(


----------



## ricschick

Thanks for asking waiting!! Yeah I'm fine just hoping to ov soon but not had any fertile cm yet so will see. I hope you get your bfp soon!! 

Babybrain I no how frustrating it is to still see a bfp when there's not a reason for it&#9785;&#65039; I hope it's bfn soon. X

Fuschia hope you managed to get another bed in! 

Good luck to everyone else in the tww!! X


----------



## Buffyx

I hope you feel better soon Gypsy.

Its actually our wedding anniversary on Tuesday. Ill be 10dpo, so ill test then. It would be a nice gift to get a BFP!! 

I would be surprised to see one though at 10dpo, since I have never had one that early.


----------



## heaveneats

Hi girls hope you all are well xx getting excited to see some bfps!


----------



## waiting2c

Bfn for me today :( I should never have let myself get my hopes so high!!

Good luck everyone else!!!!

Hope you ovulate soon ricschick ans that you get your bfn soon baby brain!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry waiting :-(. How many dpo are you?

That would be so nice Buffy. So much baby dust for you. It's only one more sleep!!

I don't know how I'm going to handle a full day of work today :-(. I'm knackered. Must have been up at least every hour coughing.


----------



## fuschia

Gypsy that sounds horrid :( it's awful when your sick and especially when you can't get any sleep!

Waiting - sorry about the bfn :( 

Buffy - that would be amazing ! What a lovely surprise if so :) 

Babybrain - I'm sorry :( I hope you are not waiting much longer .

Afm - maybe ov could be today or tomorrow like gypsy said . Still no ewcm though ! Been drinking grapefruit juice too !!

Managed another bd tonight . We are only managing it with me on top though ... do you think my chances are limited like that?


----------



## ricschick

Sorry waiting xx

Fuschia no I think it's fine , the speed in which the sperm comes out is so fast it's gets to where it's needed. Xx


----------



## waiting2c

I don't think it limits your chances fuschia!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies . I know loads of people get pregnant that way but I can't help worry . When you try for a while - you don't like the idea that your not doing everything to help your chances !

How are you ricschick ? When do you think you will ovulate ? 

Waiting - what dpo are you ? Will you be testing more ? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

I conceived by dd that way (hopefully not tmi!!)

Not sure on dpo could be 8 or could be 11


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies ! % thought I'd swing by and see how you all are doing ?! :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks everyone! Fingers crossed. I only have one FRER though. Ill be annoyed if I waste it haha :haha:

I really hope you feel better soon Gypsy. There is nothing worse than trying to sleep when you can't stop coughing!

Fuschia - definitely wont limit your chances. I go on top 95% of the time and have 2 babies :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I have a shadow of a line on an IC at 9dpo. Really though, im not thinking anything of it..because it is literally barely there. Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Buffy, that's exciting! Hope that line is darker tomorrow for your anniversary x

Nordic, hello!! :hugs: hope you're keeping well and resting! Xx

Waiting, there's still time for that BFP, keep positive!! x

Gypsy , I hope you feel better x

Hope everyone else is ok today :)

Thanks for your support, it's very strange wanting a bfn. And then there's the thought of starting again with OPK's.......
Im not feeling too good today, I was supposed to be going for my 12 week scan today. Infact now 10.45am. 
I was looking forward to telling the world my good news, and putting some clever announcement on Facebook! Now....I dunno, just feel crap. Sorry don't want to bring you guys down. Thanks for letting me talk about it. I guess I will feel better once I've got that bfn and then get going again. Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Im sorry babybrain :hugs: I wish i could say something to make it better.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh babybrain that is tough. I am so sorry you have gone through this. Thinking of you xx


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with next test Buffy!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks, I know theres nothing to say, Id be the same :) Im just grateful I can write it down here. A hug means a lot xxx 

And seeing some bfps on here will make me feel better!! No pressure ladies :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Er picture please buffy!!! 

Babybrain I no how you feel! The waiting is just horrible but it does pass! I'm on my 2nd cycle after my mmc now. I hope you get your bfn soon. How long has it been now? X

Fuschia I really don't no when il ov I've had cramps and twinges ever since af so I'm hoping my ovaries are doing something! I've not had fertile cm yet tho I don't think so not expecting it anytime soon. &#128580;


----------



## fuschia

Babybrain- sorry :( that's really tough xx we are ok here to listen x

Ricschick - I haven't had any fertile cm this cycle ! Which is frustrating because I've been drinking grapefruit juice . I luckily have been using pre seed though so I hope I'm still in with a chance . I hope ov is soon for you xx

I think ov may have been yesterday for me judging by my temp and positive opks . Yesterday's opk was positive in am and then not so positive in pm but still strong line . Hoping to bd a last time tonight and then we are going to Italy for my friend's wedding so temping will become a litre in reliable ! I bought her a digital test today for her to do tomorrow as requested . Not looking forward to her doing it and seeing a bfn :( x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fuschia, I was going to ask about your friend, Ive been thinking about her. Has she continued bleeding? I really hope she can enjoy her wedding. Must be hard for you too not being there for her x 

Ricschic, thank u x I started with brown spotting on the 9th, passed the sac etc on 16th so just over 2 weeks since that. Using ics so they are quite sensitive and the line is quite light.....it was darker than control at first, so getting there. 

Thanks for understanding ladies xxx


----------



## fuschia

Thank you baby brain for thinking of her !

She did continue bleeding . She believes that's it's gone . Her fiancé keeps googling though and giving her (false ?!?!) hope so I'm very nervous about this tomorrow as she is going to be gutted if/when it shows she's not pregnant ! I think she is being very realistic but obv still has a little hope that it's not the case !

So many friends and family are coming to join her special day so I hope she will be picked up by that and can move on xx


----------



## Buffyx

ricschick said:


> Er picture please buffy!!!
> 
> Babybrain I no how you feel! The waiting is just horrible but it does pass! I'm on my 2nd cycle after my mmc now. I hope you get your bfn soon. How long has it been now? X
> 
> Fuschia I really don't no when il ov I've had cramps and twinges ever since af so I'm hoping my ovaries are doing something! I've not had fertile cm yet tho I don't think so not expecting it anytime soon. &#128580;

I tried getting a picture about 3443 times but it doesnt show up in my crappy camera! Like i said..barely there!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh shame, we like a good old squinter! :haha:
I never could get my pics to load up on here, I feel old as technology seems to be leaving me behind :haha:
Hoping you get a good line in next couple of days xx


----------



## Buffyx

Definitely an evap yesterday. I have nothing on my test today. 10dpo.

Im on my way to see my husband (he is away for work again this week) for our anniversary :) Dropping the kids at in laws for the night.


----------



## waiting2c

Really sorry to hear that Buffy, could still be too early though!

It sucks aye, I am just waiting on AF now so can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Gypsy99

Fushia that is horrible regarding your friend. I hope you can manage one more BD again tonight. Your chart looks good 

Waiting are you sure she is on her way?

Sorry there wasn't another line Buffy. It could be wee consistency? You still have a couple of more days before AF arrives.

Ricschick I hope you are doing Ok.

I don't like this part of my cycle. Too close to AF and not knowing what's going on. I might wimp out and start testing on Friday LOL. 7DPO or 9DPO today so that will make me either 10 or 12DPO. 

Only thing I've got is slightly sore boobs at the moment.


----------



## fuschia

Sorry buffy :( !

Gypsy - your chart is looking awesome ! 

We tried a final bd but we were both so tired - it didn't work out . Hopefully it was too late anyhow . My temp is similat yesterday so I do think it has risen but hopefully will get higher . Off to Italy this morning though so temping will be un reliable I guess but I'll still do it. Hope my son enjoys being on the plane rather than freaks out ! Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

It's ok :) i don't feel pregnant, so i didnt have my hopes up anyway. Just thought it would be a nice surprise on our anniversary!!

I have a concert on Friday night and am staying in town with a friend so we can have a few drinks afterwards, then I have a hens/bachelorette party on Saturday night, and then a 5km race on Sunday..so i wont be super affected if im not pregnant this month :flower: 

Due for AF on Saturday.


----------



## Gypsy99

Bugger Fushia! I'd say if you temped tomorrow that it would have picked up ovulation!! Good luck though It should be your TWW now  Have fun in Italy, I know it will be rough with your friend, but I think having a wedding to celebrate will hopefully help her take her mind off it.

Buffy, I wish you lots of luck still for that BFP. At least you can enjoy yourself this weekend if AF arrives. 

I wimped out and tested tonight. BFN of course. Silly me. I knew having cheapo tests in the house would be a stupid idea and I have 20 of them! I looked after my friends baby today and the cluck factor came in hard. Damn I'm good with babies LOL. 

I've got my hormonal breast lump starting up and have had AF cramps this evening, so feeling out already. I actually don't get it. This is weird as to why it is all taking so long and not working.


----------



## ricschick

Ah sorry buffy but I hope you have a lovely evening &#128521;
Fuschia hope you have a nice time in Italy! Keep us posted on how your friend gets on I hope she's ok! 
Gypsy your still early so there's still hope!! Xxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Fuschia, I was going to ask about your friend, Ive been thinking about her. Has she continued bleeding? I really hope she can enjoy her wedding. Must be hard for you too not being there for her x
> 
> Ricschic, thank u x I started with brown spotting on the 9th, passed the sac etc on 16th so just over 2 weeks since that. Using ics so they are quite sensitive and the line is quite light.....it was darker than control at first, so getting there.
> 
> Thanks for understanding ladies xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you're doing ok ? I'm resting resting resting , and getting very podgy sat still doing faff all :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Gypsy99

I think is going to be our last cycle. I'm struggling with life at the moment and it has progressively been getting worse. I'm working my ass off and am complete underappreciated. Coming home to shit all being done all the time, DH thinking he's the hero when all he's done is taken the kids to bed, after I've read to them, showered them and gotten them dressed. I'm sick of doing crazy hours and getting home to him having done shit all most days. I have barely even been able to study. I think it's break time until he sorts his shit out. I don't really know if I can hold on much longer TBH. He bitches and moans so much about money etc, but is doing shithe all to remedy it. I'm honestly so so so tired.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh gosh Gypsy. That doesnt sound good. Im sorry. It sounds like it might not be the best idea to be pregnant/bring a baby in to the environment until you are happier. Big hugs.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no gypsy sorry things arnt great at the moment, have you spoken to him about this? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh gypsy that sounds very hard on you. I hope you guys can talk it out


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh dear Gypsy, that sucks. I really hope you can sort things out xxx :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good news, kinda....I took another test today and it is almost negative, like a totally faint squinter! Im feeling a lot better as I wondered if the line was ever going to fade but all of a sudden its going. The last couple of days Ive not been coping too well but things are looking better today. Another couple of days hopefully.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks guys. I unfortunately have been hanging onto hope that things will change, but I struggle with even being near him sometimes. I need alone time badly. I'm definitely not going to be trying until I see some changes in him.


----------



## ricschick

Babybrain oh I'm glad it's nearly negative! It's a relief isn't it. Xx

Gypsy I hope things will change and he sorts himself out. Xx 

Afm I'm waiting to ovulate but got my first bit of ewcm yesterday! I just hope dh around when it matters!!


----------



## Buffyx

Im glad babybrain. These things arent fun to have drag on for longer than necessary :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy Sounds like you need a break, can you take any time off work? What about college, are there any holidays coming up from there? I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, I hope you can make him understand the changes that need to happen. A little support and help around the house goes a long way but sounds like some bigger changes need to be made. He has to see you are a team, a partnership. Stay strong and we are always here for you, ttc or not. X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Ricschick!

Thanks guys xx


----------



## heaveneats

gypsy - i'm sorry hubby isn't much help, i get it! mine can be like that too but it definitely helped us to sit down and discuss what each of us needs in order to make the relationship work, we have set chores for one another - if he is home during the day he tidies as much as he can but has the kids usually so i understand that is hard, usually at night he relaxes and i do some mild cleaning then we sit down together for a tv show. I hope you can find your common ground, and i hope TTC isn't stressful going forward in whichever you choose.

Babybrain i'm sorry you had to go through what you are going through, i totally get the relief seeing the line disappear, like you are in the clear again and can breathe. I have my ultrasound today and i'm so unbelievably nervous they will tell me something is wrong.


hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Katy78

I still haven't tested to make sure if hcg was out of my system. It's only been 11 days and I just stopped bleeding (hopefully).
I'll stick around till I'm absolutely sure we're not ttc anymore. In any case,we're supposed to wait at least three months as I was already in the second trimester. I'm hoping to see some BFPs here before then.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks again ladies and I wish you all well in your journeys. I'll probably hover around for a bit to see how everyone is going. 

I've taken the day today although we really need the money. It's annoying because I'm still around him all day anyway so no time to myself. I've just told him I'm really stressed about absolutely everything in my life. There's shit all he can do about it really.


----------



## waiting2c

Gypsy - Please do stick around, hopefully a break for a couple of months will help and then you can get back to things if that is what you decide you want. Would love to keep in touch as there arent so many NZers on here!

BabyBrain - i am glad things are finally going negative for you, such a long hard wait for you. I hope your headspace is better now that is happening.

Katy - I hope you are doing okay!

Fuschia - Hope your friends wedding has been lovely, how did she get on?

Buffy - How was your anniversary? 

Heaven - Lovely to hear from you, how are you feeling?

Rics - glad you are finally getting some fertile cm, go get busy this weekend!!

AFM, still no AF, another faint line yesterday but I more believe that I brought dud tests that give a faint line every time. No progression on it so I am facing facts and not testing again unless another week passes with no AF. I think I ovulated Sunday at the latest (so nearly two weeks ago now). Have been crampy and bloated all week.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey ladies, just stopping by to say hi :wave: 

Sorry to hear some of you are having a hard time :( i hope everything picks up for you asap! 

Who's ovulating or in their tww? 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## ricschick

Hi Brandon how's pregnancy treating you?? I'm still waiting to ov! Fx for this weekend. X

Fuschia hope your friends wedding was great and she had good news. ?? Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Love your profile pic Ricschick! Fx for this weekend for you then!

Hope you're doing ok Katy :hugs: I'm just checking my hcg as the hospital told me to test again 2 weeks after my second scan to make sure I was back to negative (obviously I've tested like 6 times in that time lol) if not I had to phone them. They was a small 7mm clot left behind which she didn't think was an issue. So on Sunday it will be 3 weeks since I miscarried. 

I feel like now I can think about what we are going to do. We have been talking about getting married, been engaged since 2011 but babies and house renovations have taken over. I'm 37 and not getting any younger! So I'm trying to figure out how it's all going to work and do we ttc again? My head is crazy!


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - I have just had a quick catch up !

My friend's wedding was amazing . They certainly do weddings properly in Italy ! There was fireworks, fire dancers and so much food it was actually un real !

She did the test. I brought the night before the wedding and it was 'not pregnant ' but by that point, she knew it would be . She had the wedding to distract her and appeared to be coping well but of course she is gutted . What made it worse, was that the day before the test, one of our old school friends texted us both to say that had their 12 week scan the day before ! So she had to be happy for her but I totally understood how she was feeling bless her .

Gypsy - tough times for you at the moment :( I hope your hubby realises he needs to pull his socks up and support /appreciate you more xxx

Ricschick- I hope ovulation is soon!

Babybrain- it sounds like you are in a positive place right now - looking thE future . That's great! It would be lovely to get married !

Waiting - so you think you got a bad batch of tests ? ThAts frustrating! Could you try a different one to check ?

Afm- 5dpo, I feel like there's no way I could be pregnant this cycle because I have been feeing so stressed being maid of honour at my best friend's wedding but you never know ! We also ideally should have bd a little more and longer to cover all bases but didn't work out , so will try to do that next cycle xx


----------



## Buffyx

Waiting2 - my anniversary was wonderful, thank you! We went to a Thai restaurant, had lots of food & drinks, and ice cream for dessert. DH got me a huge bunch of flowers & a nice card. 

AFM - i am on CD27 which is 13dpo. I got a BFN on an IC yesterday so I ended up drinking last night at the concert with my friend. I am due for AF today or tomorrow.


----------



## fuschia

Buffy - that sounds perfect way to celebrate your anniversary !

Hopefully you had a fantastic time at the concert with your friend too. I hope you get a surprise bfp still xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Thank you! We probably would have liked to do something more, but it was hard with him being away for work. At least we had a kid free night away. I slept like a log haha :haha:

I did another test this morning on an IC and it was negative. I would say im out. I have a hens/bachelorette party tonight, so i might have a drink or two..although i really dont feel like it much after last night! Lol.

I sure missed my kids while i was away last night.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad your anniversary went well Buffy, enjoy the party tonight!!

Sorry about your friend fuschia :( hopefully you caught your eg whilst away!! 

Still no AF yet, guessing I've had another long cycle :( if nothing come Monday will get a different test just to make sure


----------



## ricschick

Fuschia sorry it wasn't better news for your friend but glad you both had a great time! Fx for you tho!! 

Buffy glad you had a lovely evening! 

Fx waiting! I hope you get a bfp! 

Still no positive opk here I'm crampy tho so fx it will be soon!


----------



## fuschia

Had a dream that I got a bfp last night - it was so real ! I even came on here and spoke to you guys about it ! ( in my dream)

Sucked though because when I woke up, I really thought it was real for a mo !

I'm going home for 9dpo then on 10dpo I am going to Disneyland Paris . Not sure if I should test on 9dpo .... or try and hold out on which case AF should arrive before the day we are back from Disney hmm


----------



## Katy78

fuschia, First time ever I got a BFP, I had a dream about it the night before. Hoping that's the case for you this time!


----------



## Buffyx

Fuschia hopefully that means something for you!

AFM - I had a great time at my friends hens party last night. My face was hurting from laughing so much! Very fun night. Then this morning I had my 5km race. I came 6th :)

I thought I was due for AF either yesterday or today. I had a 27 day cycle last cycle, and I am currently on day 28.

I had a breakout a few days ago and some cramping so am wondering if I have ovulated later this time and will have a longer cycle. I'm thinking I might need to get some OPKs!! BFN on IC.


----------



## ricschick

Oh fx fuschia!! Funny me and dh had a dream last week on the same night that I was pregnant lol. X


----------



## fuschia

Buffy - wow you really do work hard and play hard ! That's really good going coming 6th ! Sounds like opks may be necessary. I know in my last few cycles I have ovulated day 18, 22 then 15 for the past 2 cycles- opks are vital for me !

Ricschick - let's hope that it is a sign for you .

I keep trying to feel for anything and there nothing . Usually I am symptom Spotting by now and convincing myself I am pregnant but this time not aware of anything - may be because I am distracted as we are in Italy still . 

It's so hot here it's unreal. Around 40degrees! It's too hot to do anything like sight seeing so we are just trying to stay by pool: in air conditioned room !


----------



## Buffyx

It's cold here today. I was up for my spin class at 530 this morning & it was only a few degrees. Brrr!

I got AF last night CD28 so I suppose im still on track. We BD every other day throughout my entire cycle so we shouldnt be missing O. This will be the longest it has taken me to get pregnant. On to cycle 3. Maybe i will order some OPKs.


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry you got AF Buffy :-( On to the next cycle huh.

Fuschia - that sounds super hot! Enjoy your time there! I hope your dream meant tomsething and that you get a holiday BFP!

Gyspy - how are you doing?

Rics - how are things going? Have you ovulated yet?

AFM - different brand of test today complete BFN, I know by now I can not be pregnant I just wish AF would show up so I can get on with life, this and last cycle have been so so so so so so long comparative to any other cycle since I started using the app to track it. Dont know why. 

Have been feeling really ugh, meh and gross with life and myself of late. Met up with a PT today and am going to start trying to get some regular exercise and eat better. Need to lose weight and feel attractive again! May as well get on with what I can for now!


----------



## Buffyx

Hopefully you get AF or a BFP soon so you can move on either way waiting2c.

Sorry you are feeling so down on yourself. Im focusing on keeping fit and healthy so that I have goals and other things to keep my mind occupied while TTC.


----------



## ricschick

Buffy sorry af came let's hope 3rd time lucky !! 

Waiting sorry it was a bfn any idea when you ovulated? X

Afm negative opk but slightly darker and blood tinged ewcm?? Anyone had this before?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey i need to join if i may girls! I am cd1 today of cycle #2 ttc baby #4, i have 3 lovely little boys who arw my world and would love just one more baby before my baby making days are over as i am 39 on Wednesday, eeek!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Issac! Would you like a girl this time? Sorry I bet your asked that all the time lol. We had 3 girls then a boy. Good luck xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

ricschick said:


> Welcome Issac! Would you like a girl this time? Sorry I bet your asked that all the time lol. We had 3 girls then a boy. Good luck xx

Haha yes i have been asked that lots but i am used to it as i'm sure you was when you had just your girls. For me its about the actual experience of pregnancy and childbirth and obviously the new life created than the sex of the child. I would like a girl yes of course but a boy would be great too. My life would still he complete in everyway with 4 boys as it would he wuth 3 boys and 1 girl and in a way it would be easier to have another boy as we have all the stuff! That said it has beem used 3 times now so all a bit old haha. 4 would be the limit though defo! What's your reason for another?? You have 5 right?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome IsaacRalph :) best of luck ttc :dust:

Ricschick, could the blood tinge maybe be from dtd? I occasionally have a little bit.

Sorry Buffy about af, sounds like you've been busy having fun though :)

Waiting, sorry about bfn, I hope your cycle ends soon if it's not going to be a BFP. I know it's hard to stay positive about things sometimes. Don't be hard on yourself. Maybe the exercise will be a good thing, it's supposed to be good for your mood and it gives you something to focus on. Me I hate exercise.....I'm still distracting myself looking at wedding venues or painting these bloody elf doors!!

Been at the beach today with my parents, the boys and the dogs. Beach in Scotland isn't always that warm lol but had a good but very windy walk. It was fun.

Nothing going on as far as ttc, still not sure what I'm doing. I will wait for my cycle to return and after af I will get the OPK's ready. OH was still keen to try again if I want to and all the support is there now from grandparents....guess I'm a bit scared.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x

Oh Fuschia.....I'm just a wee bit jealous of your heat and sunshine lol, enjoy! X


----------



## ricschick

Babybrain could of been we dtd the day before tho? Had a little more pink spotting tonight but we did dtd earlier so that might be why. 
It's lovely you have the support you need, I no it's scary I'm scared and worried too but you just have to do what makes you happy. Xx

Issac no particular reason for having another we just would like to have one more to finish off our family, I was unsure at first then we decided to try and then we had a mmc in April and now I REALLY want another! I love pregnancy and birth and babies so we thought why not! X


----------



## fuschia

Waiting I hope you have come to the end of the cycle by now.

Buffy - I am trying hard at the moment to exercise . I have been doing g park runs . Not sure where you are but there are loads of these in the uk run by volunteers . They are 5K and hundreds of people go . It's really nice and it records your tome online so you try to get a pb each time . You sounds like you at way ahead of me though ! I come in the last 50 or so when I do my run... out of 400! 

Ricschick and Isaac - I would love a large family &#10084;&#65039;. I don't think I will be allowed to go over 3 though... but never say never !

Did an internet cheapie test today ! As time went on I thought I could maybe see a line but it's not obviously pink . The pic isn't great as I was stuck in the bathroom with my kids banging on the door and hubby was there .

Appreciate your eyes and views . I'm 9dpo xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ricschick

Fuschia something is definitely catching my eye!!! 

Dh and I have the house to ourselves for the next 2 nights so please hope and pray for me to ovulate!! Lol. Slight brown ewcm this morning backache and crampy!! Opk was neg this morning but off out now to get some more!! Fx


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed ricschick ! I hope you ovulate xxx

I have done three tests today and I swear there is something on all . Here is another pic of a later test . I feel like the line got easier for me to see every time I did a test .

Opinions please ? ( counting on you ricschick !)

I went to the shop to get frer but they only had can dogo so I bought one and did it straight away but said not pregnant. Starting to think I'm making this up in my head :( obv I know it could be too early for digi but as it says up to 4 days before af I just tried my luck .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1329.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1328.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Katy78

Fuschia, I'm not sure but I think I see something. All my crossables are crossed for you. 
Welcome IsaacRalph. Good luck! 
AFM, test was almost negative yesterday so that's great,bleeding practically stopped, check-up next week. OH surprised me today by saying he might be ready to try again this autumn if we think of a plan to improve our finances so we could buy an apartment/house of our own in a couple of years. It's not a definite yes to ttc but I'm a bit more hopeful.


----------



## fuschia

Katy that sounds super positive :) 

I do believe I am at the start of my bfp as I got a line on the frer . It's super faint though . But def there .

My plan is to try frer again in 2 days , save my second digi till Saturday and fill in the gaps with internet cheapies .

It's a bit different because we are heading to Disneyland Paris tomorrow so will be sharing a room with hubby and the kids but hopefully I'll be able to blag some poas time ! Mine and hubby's wedding anniversary is Saturday. I really hope I get to give him a positive digi as a nice surprise x


----------



## Buffyx

Welcome Isaacralph :flower:

Ricschick - fingers crossed you O while you are having some nice alone time!

Fuschia - something is catching my eye. Good luck! It would be a nice anniversary present for you. We also have parkrun here too. Ive never done it. The weather is so awful here right now that I usually just run on the treadmill at the gym. I actually had surgery on my knee a few years back, and my rehab went horribly, and now my pain is almost worse than before the surgery! Now that I have done that 5km race over the weekend, ive decided to take a bit of a break from running, and focus on building muscle. I joined an online 12 week body transformation program called Lean & Strong. It started yesterday. Lots of weights. And the best thing is that I can increase my calorie intake to 1500 a day :haha:

Babybrain - it is very scary thinking about trying again after a miscarriage. I totally understand :hugs:

Katy - glad your tests are almost negative, and that your bleeding has stopped.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Fuschia i really so see a line especially the one in the right of the 2 together!! Looks too dark to be evap. Hope it gets darker for you. Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. Cd2 here all quiet. X good luck ricschick


----------



## ricschick

Fuschia omg I totally see it and I'm calling it BFP!!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## fuschia

Your fab ricschick :)

Thanks Isaacralph. This is a great thread with lots of wonderful ladies at various places in their journeys . There have been some real highs ... and lows too but we all support each other best we can ! I hope the first part of your cycle doesn't drag ! Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

ricschick said:


> Fuschia something is definitely catching my eye!!!
> 
> Dh and I have the house to ourselves for the next 2 nights so please hope and pray for me to ovulate!! Lol. Slight brown ewcm this morning backache and crampy!! Opk was neg this morning but off out now to get some more!! Fx

Sounds heavenly how did you manage 2 nights to yourselves? Enjoy


----------



## IsaacRalph

fuschia said:


> Your fab ricschick :)
> 
> Thanks Isaacralph. This is a great thread with lots of wonderful ladies at various places in their journeys . There have been some real highs ... and lows too but we all support each other best we can ! I hope the first part of your cycle doesn't drag ! Xx

Ah yeah you girls seem really nice! I have made friends with some really nice girls in here. Some from the very start off ttc going through all the heartache and excitement, fertility treatments, miscarriages and births etc!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fuschia something is definitly catching my eye!!!! I have everything crossed for you!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

I am definitely seeing that Fuschia! So excited for you! I think you will be calling BFP in the next day!!

Welcome IsaacRalph, lovely to have a new lady join our ranks!!

Glad to hear things are sounding more positive for trying again Katy! Thats great!

Good luck Rics, hope you ovulate whilst you have house to yourself! Sounds lovely!

Buffy - how is your week going?

AFM, still no AF, so tired of this, it seems since I made the call to TTC life has stopped it from working out every step of the way. Tomorrow will be day 40 which equals last month, anything past that is a new long for me, at this rate I get 9 chances a year, not 12. Trying not to be too upset about it, but it is hard. Going from these dates I am at least 21 days from actually being able to try and will go through so so so so so so so so many OPKs as will have to test from CD14 through to the end, I am not even convinced I am ovulating at all now.

Anyway enough of that, show us some more tests Fuschia! I love looking!


----------



## fuschia

Ah man waiting - it's the waiting that is so frustrating . I really feel for you but best thing is to try to be positive ! Have you got a huge packet of ovulation tests ?

I have 1 frer and 1 digi packed in my bag for Disney . Going to do another ic in the am and hope it satisfies me with a little progression ! Then I plan to do the frer at 11dpo so 2 more sleeps !


----------



## Buffyx

Oh waiting2c im sorry. Those are very long cycles! I can understand your frustration.

My week has been going OK. DH has been on night shift & the kids are both teething which has been hard. Why do they always get teeth at the same time?!

Im going to an open day at a university tomorrow to see if I like the look of the course they are offering.

Im on CD4. Still have AF. Usually lasts 5 days.


----------



## ricschick

Waiting sorry I no how frustrating it is! But just try to remember it will happen in the end try to stay positive xx

Fuschia you are so pregnant! And Disneyland too you lucky thing!! I think the digi will be positive by Saturday! &#128512;

Opk was dark this morning so hopefully anytime now!! Fx it's so Annoying wish I was regular!


----------



## waiting2c

CD1 people!!! As sad as it is to be back here I am at least on the road again and not stalled waiting!!!


----------



## fuschia

Ah sorry waiting but also undetstand the relief ! Whole new chance started :)

Thanks ricschick - I do plan to save the digi till sat but I will be doing tests in the mean time obv ! Got 1 frer left for tomorrow (11dpo) then 3internet cheapies .

Exciting to be on our way to Disneyland Paris! Bit anxious though about how crazy busy it will be but we will have an amazing time regardless ! Xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Ladies, can I re-join. Took a few months out and my son was poorly but now back on the road (so to speak)
I'm currently cd9 and have bought the clearblue advanced monitor as it helps with me obsession with peeing on sticks ha ha. My last cycle was 40 days! Hoping that was just because of stress with being in hospital with my little man.
I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing our journey!! x


----------



## ricschick

Welcome back rachy!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Thanks Ricschick, how are you? 
Havent been back through and read all posts, looks like i've missed ALOT!


----------



## Gypsy99

Hey ladies. I'm still floating, taking this time off but was so set in routine with taking Temps and not doing it at the moment. I've had quite a short weird period. 

Hello to everyone anyway. Good luck to you all.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fuschia, have a great time! And mind and post those test pics, I need something to look at! :haha:

Waiting, I'm glad af has arrived, it's rubbish but at least you have the start of a new cycle. I hope this one is the one!

Rachy, welcome back, sorry to hear your wee boy has been ill, hope he's ok now x

Gypsy, how are things going? Hope you're ok x

Buffy, hope the kids teething isn't so bad today. What course are you thinking of doing?

Ricschick, get busy!! Hope you catch that egg! :dust:

Who have I missed? Sorry! Hope everyone is ok x

Afm, well nothing much to say other than OH is being an arse! Think he's sulking and I'm sure it's either cos he thinks I'm peed off with him or he's feeling neglected. Yes I'm a bit peed off.....entertaining 2 kids through the summer holidays 24/7, not getting a holiday or even a night away. And then obviously I'm still struggling a bit after the mc. So yes you're fecking neglected cos I'm sad, fed up and confused :growlmad: 
It's so pathetic and I'm not even getting into it with him. 

And breathe! Sorry had to get that off my chest, thanks for listening even though I gave you no choice :haha:


----------



## Katy78

Welcome back rachy! 
fuschia, you're so pregnant! Can't wait to see your positive digi. 
Waiting, sorry about AF showing up. 
I think I'm already ovulating. I can feel it, I'm bloated and achey. Can't do anything about it of course. I tried an OPK and it was quite dark. Not positive though. Anyway, I'll be expecting AF about two weeks from now.


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Rachy :flower:

Babybrain - I have been a dental assistant for 11 years. I do some temp work at different dentists since having the kids. The course im looking at is a degree in Oral Health Therapy.

Im actually currently studying Remedial Massage, but I will finish up if I enrol in the degree.


----------



## fuschia

Hi again Rachy ! Welcome back . It must have been a tough time . I hope you son is much better ? X
X

Gypsy - hope your doing ok . Wonder what the short period was about ?! Our bodies can be a little odd sometimes !

Babybrain - oh I hear you . The summer holidays can be so intense ! On the flip side ... my hubby is doing my head in as we have been around each other for nearly 2 weeks now... need a break from him! Sometimes ( most of the time ) it feels like he's an additional sibling , the way he and my 5 year old bicker ! I bet your doing An amazing job :) xx

Katy- thank you ! I'm sorry this cycle is a write off for you :( xx

Buffy - that sounds great ! I started a primary teaching degree last September ... I've been slacking a bit since the end of June and after my hols I really need to knuckle down as I have an exam and lots of assignments due in sept - Nov ! I hope you like the look of the course. X

Afm- all set to do my frer this morning . Feeling nervous about it ! It's 3.54am ( keep waking up stupid times ) hubby doesn't know and we are all sharing a room. And to make things a tad trickier ... the toilet is separate from the bathroom . So o need to go ninja style this morning to pull this off . Will let you ladies know of course ! Xx


----------



## fuschia

And here is my frer .

I hope I don't annoy/ upset anyone by uploading this . 

As babybrain asked and you are all so supportive I wanted to show . It's progressed nicely from 9dpo which I am pleased about . Obv still nervous times !

X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1356.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## waiting2c

It looks so awesome fuschia, I am so super happy for you! 

Gypsy - Nice to see you are still around! Hope you are doing okay!

Babybrain - I hope your OH stops being an arse, I dont think they get how hard work it is having the kids 24/7, mine had to do a stint of it a year or so again and boy did he moan about how tired he was and how much like hard work it was, I asked him to make mention of this to all men so they might for once get it! Hope you feel better soon!

Katy - hopefully ovulating now is a good sign of your cycles returning to normal quickly, that will make things easier when you are able to try again.

Hey Rachy - I didnt know you before, I dont think, but welcome back! 

Buffy - its all a bit boring normal life in this part of cycle isnt it!

Rics - have you confirmed ovulation now?

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM, it was quite nice to not worry about life today, forget my cycle and just live, my app has my fertile period as the 26th to 31st August so I have a wee wait before jumping in again. Going to get some work outs underway and have been eating much healthier this week.


----------



## rachybaby85

Ah Fushia congratulations!

Gypsy, how are you? Hope you're keeping well?

Babybrain, sorry your OH is being an arse, they really dont have any concept of 24/7 childcare do they?! It's not only physically exhausting but mentally too! Also sorry to hear about your mc, hope you're getting time to recover too!

Katy, Hi! Hope you're ok x

Buffy, how long is the degree?

waiting2c- hi! I was still lurking when you first joined I think. Looks like we're set to ovulate around the same time too!!

Hopefully I haven't forgotten anyone!
AFM not much going on just waiting to ovulate, my little boy is on the mend thank you, unfortunately he had bacterial meningitis, so gave us quite a scare! Hospital team were amazing and thankfully we were able to have antibiotics at home via his iv. (would have been a 40 mile round trip daily otherwise)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fuschia!! Woooohoooooo! There it is! BFP!!! It's beautiful :hugs:
I'm so happy for you guys xxx
Made me laugh you being awake so early and having to go ninja style! When I took a test with ds1 we were in Australia visiting his sister. I got up a bit late and was hanging about in the living room with them trying to get OH's attention to do this test (totally bursting for a pee). Eventually he clicked. The toilet was separate too and was off the laundry room. So there was me POAS while he was in the laundry room pretending to look at magazine or something....didn't look odd at all! :haha: rushed to our room to look at it while avoiding our 18mth old nephew. It was funny and terrifying :haha: 

Rachy, that's a scary time, must have been hard for you all but glad he's on the mend xx

Buffy, that sounds like a great course, I hope you like it and it works for you xx

Hope everyone has a good day, catch up with you all later. And thanks again for listening. :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Rachy the degree is 3 years. There is a rural placement towards the end of the course which puts me off a little bit.

Fuschia woohoo!! Great line :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Buffy what is a rural placement?


----------



## ricschick

Fuschia congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you!! I hope you will stick around!! Xxxx

Rachy oh how awful and scary for you all! I'm so glad all us ok now! X

Buffy great course well done you!! 

Gypsy hope your ok! Have you now decided to take a break from ttc? 

Babybrain hope your doing ok! 

Not totally confirmed ovulation as the tests I have are a bit weird they don't have to be as dark as the control line!! There cassanovum ones and as long as there's a dark line they class that as a positive so I'm a bit confused actually so I'm going to go to the pound shop today and get normal ones! I was tender yesterday which is normally a sign for me and felt sick and back was sore so idk. I hope so we have dtd every day so far although I did have to talk my dh into it last night lol!!


----------



## Katy78

fuschia, no squinting needed to see this line. Congrats!


----------



## Buffyx

rachybaby85 said:


> Buffy what is a rural placement?

It means we would have to relocate the country for a period of time so that I can do training. My husband is only able to work in our state, so he cant up & move that easily. And i dont want to go on my own. And my DD would be starting school that year!

AF is gone. BD has begun! CD6 today.
I ordrered some cheap OPKs. I dont get any EWCM that i have noticed the past 2 cycles, so id like to make sure im actually ovulating!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations fushia! !!! So awesome.

Good luck this cycle Buffy. 

Rach yep I'm taking at least this month off DH and I have some sorting to do. We both still want it, but life outside of TTC is getting a bit messy.


----------



## rachybaby85

Gosh Buffy that sounds like it would be difficult, I certainly wouldn't be able to go on my own. 
Gypsy I hope things aren't too bad outside of ttc, good that your both focussing on sorting it though x


----------



## fuschia

Thanks everyone !

Rics chick - what did your cheapie ov tests say ? Think you have ovulated ?

Rachy baby - what a horrid thing to go through :( scary times ! So so pleased he's on the mend .

Baby brain - that story made me laugh ! Hope you are doing ok xx

Buffy - that is a big decision to make ! Seems like quite a commitment to make re the placement . But I guess that often , students relocate for studies don't they . Good luck for this cycle . Good plan re the opks . I'm sure you will be ovulating but it doesn't hurt to know exactly when 

Gypsy - I hope things get better for you and you can work through everything ok xx

Afm - did my digi this morning and got 1-2. 24 hours eary as was planning to wait until tomorrow for our anniversary but couldn't wait ! Never mind ! Very excited and happy but of course nervous xx


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's really fantastic fuschia I'm so pleased ! What did dh say? I think I've ovulated had all the signs and my ic opk was lighter today so let's hope! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Well I caught him just as he was waking up ! And he was. Bit confused !

He was sYing ' what ? Really ?' 
Then we had high five !

It took 16 months to get pregnant the second time so he really wasn't expecting it . TBH I don't think it's quite sunk in yet for either xx

Great to hear you think you have ovulated ! Crossing my fingers and sending baby dust !!


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone...hoping I can join. DH and I will be resuming TTC soon (I hope). Just getting over a MC and waiting for my body to return to normal. I've stocked up on OPKs and bought a BBT...last time we got 'lucky' and I didn't use any of that stuff...so we'll see what my cycle is like when it returns.

Congrats to those with BFPs (best feeling ever) and good luck to those waiting! You all seem so lovely and I'm excited to share this journey with you.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Alligator, yes its a lovely group. Im very sorry for your loss, Im in the same boat as you and had a lot of support from the lovely ladies here:flower:


----------



## ricschick

Welcome alligator! Xx


----------



## Megan91

So I'm not really sure if I'm in the right place but we are ttc #3, and even now I'm still a bit clueless. 
#1 pure surprise
#2 ntnp
#ttc
But I've never really thought about it as the other two I kind of just was in that frame of mind where if it happened then it happened. But this time I really want it! So...
I had last pill July 14th
(I'm guessing) a withdrawal bleed on July 26th (6days)
But since July 15th we have Dtd quite a bit and I didn't know if I'm supposed to count from stopping the pill or from the bleed? 
Took a test today and it was a bfn. Anyone have any idea on when I should be testing or what. Bit clueless here, thanks :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Megan :)

You maybe need to wait another week. If the bleed was the start of your cycle, you start that first day as cycle day 1, which means you could only be a couple of days past ovulation right now. I dont start testing until 9 days after ovulation roughly.

I use an app on my phone that keeps me right and track my fertile days. Its a bit off as my periods arent regular. I use ovulation test strips too (cheap in amazon) to make it more accurate.

You may need to wait until you get a proper period too.

Ladies here are much better at this than me and we can keep you right! Good luck x


----------



## Alligator

I agree with the poster above, I would calculate the 'bleed' as a period and count from there. When I came off the pill over a year ago my cycles picked right back up, nearly to the day, as when I was on the pill. Apparently I am very regular, and I didn't have any withdrawal bleeding, and I can't remember if it was heavier/lighter (I have fairly light periods but I think they did get a touch heavier off the pill, but nothing terrible...I would still classify them as lighter overall). I'm not so great at this as my first pregnancy (just recovering from that MC sadly) was a NTNP. We just stopped using condoms, had a lot of BD and bam, pregnant. I know we were lucky.


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome Megan and Alligator!

Sorry to hear about your MC Alligator, wishing you all the luck in the world when you can try again. I hope its as simple second time around.

I agree with BabyBrain Megan, Count the bleed as period and count from there. I too use an app, its not always right but at least it keeps everything in one place for me, helps me to go back and see how a cycle went.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Yay for confirmed ov Rics, really hope this is your month!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome Alligator and Megan. 
Megan, I agree with the girls. Count the bleeding as the beginning of the cycle. And don't be alarmed if it's a weird cycle. It still might take some time for it to get to normal after the pills.


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Alligator & Megan :flower:

CD7 for me. It comes around soooo quickly! 

Fuschia - great news about your test and telling your hubby :)


----------



## Megan91

Thanks girls, I'll do that and just wait a couple more weeks. I have used the "my days" app for a few years now and when I wasn't on the pill it had my af spot on so who knows. I know it's still early days but I'm one of those that comes off bc and gets so excited that I symptom spot straight away, but thank you. It's nice to have found somewhere so supportive. :happydance:


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Alligator and Megan!
Sorry to hear about your MC Alligator, I mc my first pregnancy but thankfully have gone on to have 2 further pregnancies. So hope your cycles return back to normal again soon!
Megan I agree with the other girls too, defo look at an app for your phone, it helps to keep a track. I also am using the clearblue fertility monitor to track my ovulation as I'm a bit OCD with these things ha ha!!


----------



## Buffyx

Yes, I am the same as Rachy. My first pregnancy was a miscarriage, but then I went on to have 2 healthy pregnancies & babies :) Good luck with everything returning to normal. It will happen!

I dont temp or anything, but I use an app called Clue to track my cycles. I have also ordered some OPKs which I have never used before. They havent arrived yet, and my FW is supposedly starting today. I think I may use them next cycle if I dont fall pregnant this cycle.

Mine are 27-28 days long, so my app has just been assuming that I ovulate around CD13/14. We BD every 2 days, sometimes a couple in a row. We shouldn't be missing O day anyway.

I am also sick at the moment with a cold. Does anyone know if that lessens your chance of falling pregnant? Lowered immune system? Im not sure. I dont get sick often at all!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for your reassuring words ladies! It's comforting to know other women have gone on to have rainbow babies after loss. Good luck to you both as you TTC!! Xo


----------



## rachybaby85

Ladies, does anybody know anything about mid-cycle bleeding? I've had fresh bleeding today but haven't even ov'd yet, confused!!


----------



## Megan91

Thanks ladies, 
If I go by that bleed then I'm only on cd21. 
Don't know if I'm just symptom spotting but the past few days I keep getting what feels like acid in my throat and a weird twinge in the lower part of my pubic bone. My cervix is also really high (I can barely touch it) and..TMI...white lotion that is really wet/watery. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Alligator

Megan91 said:


> Thanks ladies,
> If I go by that bleed then I'm only on cd21.
> Don't know if I'm just symptom spotting but the past few days I keep getting what feels like acid in my throat and a weird twinge in the lower part of my pubic bone. My cervix is also really high (I can barely touch it) and..TMI...white lotion that is really wet/watery. Does this mean anything?

When I was pregnant one of my first 'symptoms' (I started noticing probably CD23 or so) was wet/lotion'y textured CM. The wet/watery usually happens for me mid-cycle (ewcm) and as my pregnancy went further along the discharge was dryer. Sadly I miscarried, but that was my first symptom. Everyone is totally different though. The twinge...not sure. I felt some cramping about 5 days before my missed period which NEVER happens for me (I tracked my periods for months, including symptoms, and I always had cramps either at ovulation or 1-2 days before AF). I knew something was up.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Its gone very quiet....is everyone just waiting for something to happen? Ovulation/in the 2ww? Me, Im just waiting for af to return. 

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## Buffyx

Haha i was thinking the same thing!! CD10 for me here today. Im thinking ill O on CD 13 or 14. Nice to hear from you babybrain :flower:


----------



## rachybaby85

CD 16 here, no sign of ov yet, I did have some bleeding a few days ago so not sure whats going on.

Just waiting.


----------



## ricschick

Yep I'm in the 2ww at the mo quite crampy yesterday so fx I've started a testing thread if anyone is interested &#128512; Xx


----------



## Megan91

I'm currently on cd 23. Last couple days I've had lots of wet creamy cm. almost like thin moisturiser! I'm more tired than normal but that's all so far.


----------



## Katy78

Not much new here.
I just had a check-up. Uterus got back to normal, I'm already post ovulation which I knew already. I was asked about birth control and I said we weren't 100% sure we need it. Gyn told me to wait 3 or 4 cycles before trying again but no worries if I get pregnant sooner than that. Hoping OH changes his mind since he's not 100% against ttc again.


----------



## heaveneats

ricschick, i'm following your testing thread i hope all turns out great!

katy - i hope dh comes around for you he may just need some time, i hope that whatever happens makes you both happy xo

rach- hope OV is around the corner!

hope alll is good with you ladies, i keep checking in xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! I was also thinking it had gone very quiet! Lovely to hear from you all!

Rics - have checked into your thread so I can line spot! I hope that it is the last time for you!

Babybrain - I hope AF shows up soon for you! 

Rachy - hopefully you ovulate soon, are you getting lots of BD in?

Megan - All sounds promising, are you going to test again at some point soon?

Buffy - Not long to go till ovulation for you, hope this is the month!

Katy - Glad to hear things have gone back to normal, hope your DH comes around to it again!

Heaven - lovely to hear from you, how are you feeling?

Gypsy - how are things with you?

Hope I haven't missed anyone! If I have I apologise!

AFM, CD9 today, only just stopped spotting yesterday, was a weird AF, thought it was gone CD5 like normal and then had a few massive clots and it started up again. Hopefully things are sorting themselves out to get back to normal (well my normal anyway). Not sure when to start OPKs, maybe in a few days, dont want to miss anything but dont want to waste them either!


----------



## heaveneats

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone! I was also thinking it had gone very quiet! Lovely to hear from you all!
> 
> Rics - have checked into your thread so I can line spot! I hope that it is the last time for you!
> 
> Babybrain - I hope AF shows up soon for you!
> 
> Rachy - hopefully you ovulate soon, are you getting lots of BD in?
> 
> Megan - All sounds promising, are you going to test again at some point soon?
> 
> Buffy - Not long to go till ovulation for you, hope this is the month!
> 
> Katy - Glad to hear things have gone back to normal, hope your DH comes around to it again!
> 
> Heaven - lovely to hear from you, how are you feeling?
> 
> Gypsy - how are things with you?
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone! If I have I apologise!
> 
> AFM, CD9 today, only just stopped spotting yesterday, was a weird AF, thought it was gone CD5 like normal and then had a few massive clots and it started up again. Hopefully things are sorting themselves out to get back to normal (well my normal anyway). Not sure when to start OPKs, maybe in a few days, dont want to miss anything but dont want to waste them either!

feeling good :) just very very tired all the time. I may start a journal soon i just never know if i can keep it up to date lol. glad AF is starting to dissipate for you!


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone! I was also thinking it had gone very quiet! Lovely to hear from you all!
> 
> Rics - have checked into your thread so I can line spot! I hope that it is the last time for you!
> 
> Babybrain - I hope AF shows up soon for you!
> 
> Rachy - hopefully you ovulate soon, are you getting lots of BD in?
> 
> Megan - All sounds promising, are you going to test again at some point soon?
> 
> Buffy - Not long to go till ovulation for you, hope this is the month!
> 
> Katy - Glad to hear things have gone back to normal, hope your DH comes around to it again!
> 
> Heaven - lovely to hear from you, how are you feeling?
> 
> Gypsy - how are things with you?
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone! If I have I apologise!
> 
> AFM, CD9 today, only just stopped spotting yesterday, was a weird AF, thought it was gone CD5 like normal and then had a few massive clots and it started up again. Hopefully things are sorting themselves out to get back to normal (well my normal anyway). Not sure when to start OPKs, maybe in a few days, dont want to miss anything but dont want to waste them either!

Thank you! CD12. Have been getting our BD in where possible - CD5, 6, 9 + 11 so far. Hopefully it's 3rd time lucky!

How annoying for you. I hate it when our cycles do things out of the ordinary.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm still floating guys. Good luck to all in the TWW. I'm starting study placement next week for 6 weeks. I haven't temped at all so no idea what's going on. Very tired today though.


----------



## Megan91

Currently on cd 24, took another test today and it was a huge BFN &#128532;


----------



## Buffyx

Megan91 said:


> Currently on cd 24, took another test today and it was a huge BFN &#128532;

Are your cycles normally 28 days? You still have time for a BFP :flower:


----------



## rachybaby85

Morning Ladies, how we all doing? 

Got my first 'high' reading on the cbfm today, cd18 so fingers crossed ov is just round the corner!


----------



## Buffyx

Thats great Rachy! CD13 for me, so either Im ovulating today or tomorrow. I am pretty sure Ive had some O pains today!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Rach & Buffy, hope you catch that egg, keep busy ;)

Still time Megan, fingers crossed :)


----------



## rachybaby85

We maybe in the tww wait together then Buffy. When you planning on testing?


----------



## Buffyx

Ill be due AF around September 1st. I always *try* to wait, but usually end up testing at like 8dpo :haha: I have a bunch of ICs.

Well today is supposedly my O day. We will be likely to miss today as Im at school all day, and then when I get home, we are going out to a friends for dinner & to watch the football. We did manage the past 3 days though, so fingers crossed!!

Good luck Rachy!! When will you test?


----------



## Gypsy99

Good luck Buffy! 

DH and I had a massive argument this afternoon. Took a good hour and a half. I unleashed a lot though. I don't think we will be back to TTC anytime soon though. I need to contemplate taking the pill again. I also have to get another operation for my endo. Awaiting confirmation date which can take a few months. Hopefully not waiting too long.


----------



## Katy78

Good luck rach and Buffyx!
Any new BFPs in the making? Megan, ricschick, anyone else? 
Gypsy, I had endo too. I had no symptoms then and I have no ideas if it's back now. I've been pregnant or breastfeeding most of the time anyway so hoping it's not back. I hope things get better between the two of you. Fights are bad but they can resolve things that need to be discussed. 
AFM, AF showed up this morning, like I thought it would, as I felt O and my LP is a bit on the short side. Now we're supposed to wait at least one more cycle before ttc again. I wish we'd be starting already. But we still haven't discussed things further anyway.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy, did the argument help? Did it help him understand at all? I hope so, I know it sometimes helps as once it's out you can work from there. Hope your op comes soon then too. Thinking of you x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Katy, glad af is there and your cycles are returning. I'm still waiting. Peed on a few OPK's just to see what's happening, they have varied. I thought I was getting near a positive then it got a bit paler. I'm not looking to ttc this month anyway but just wondering what's going on. I've had huge amounts of cm. last night it looked like ewcm like I've never had before!! It was unbelievable! 

Like you guys we haven't had any discussions for a while. I'm too scared to commit to ttc and I'm sure OH is just letting me decide. I know he'd love more but no pressure and when I MC he said he understands after going through what we did. So we've not spoken about it since. After my first mc I knew I wanted to get pregnant ASAP and we conceived ds2 the following month. This time It's harder, it affected me more. But I'm not making a decision yet, just waiting to get this cycle back :)


----------



## Megan91

Well I'm out..af turned up this morning :cry:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no, so sorry Megan xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Megan. 

BabyBrain, I understand your wish to know where you stand even though you're not ttc yet. I also understand your reluctance to ttc right away. I'm not there myself but my OH is. That's why I'm letting him be, like your OH is doing at the moment. In your case, I'm sure you'll get past it. I just hope my OH does too, as he had second thoughts about ttc in the first place.


----------



## Gypsy99

So sorry Megan.

Good luck for this cycle.

Babybrain i think it did help a lot. We both got a lot of concerns off our minds. Unfortunately we both are useless at getting overwhelmed by the argument and repeating ourselves over and over and over and over and over LOL. Frustrating as shit!! How are you going at the moment?


----------



## Gypsy99

Katy I hope you don't get it back.. The doctor suggested from the pains i'm getting at the moment i may have my left ovary stuck to the side of my uterus. Not enjoyable. I hated the recovery from the last operation.


----------



## ricschick

So Megan. Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Megan :hugs:


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry to hear that Megan.

Gypsy- that sounds really painful! 

afm, I got my peak on the cbfm this morning, woohoo!! However trying to squeeze in bd'ing with two little ones is hard work, so fingers crossed for tonight ha ha x


----------



## eppgirl

Hello!! Currently NTNP baby #4! 
Hubby is kind of up in the air about another baby at the moment, but after an early miscarriage and two CP we've decided at least to not prevent.
We have three boys, LJ who will be four in October, and Will & Connor who are 2, will be 3 in May.


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome eppgirl!!!

Sorry to hear about af Megan :(

In a way I'm glad you and doh had a row gypsy as that does sometimes help get things sorted, sorry you still not in a ttc place again yet though.

Yay rachy for peak! Hope you managed to get bd in with the kids!!

Monday morning for me, just eating breakfast then off to work, nothing going on here, took an opk this morn and was super faint, cd 12 so guess I have a bit to wait yet.


----------



## Buffyx

Hey there eppgirl! :flower:

Im *about* 2dpo today.

We also have 2 young ones. One 23 month old & one 11 month old. We have to BD as soon as they go down at night because the youngest is waking up 34433 times a night at the moment.


----------



## eppgirl

I'm thinking I'm roughly 2-3 dpo, I haven't tracked my periods at all and I have no clue when my period was I used to track it but got lazy. If I am that means we definitely BD'd at peak time. And then some after.
Finding time to DTD is almost impossible with my three! Boys are definitely rambunctious, and all over the place. Hoping for a girl whenever I finally fall pregnant. FX!


----------



## rachybaby85

Fingers crossed then Buffy and Eppgirl, I'm thinking of testing around the 1st as i'd be due af around 3rd/4th Sept. 

I'm off to New York at the weekend so that'll keep my mind off the tww hopefully!! 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Buffyx

Exciting Rachy! I loved New York :flower:

I am due AF on the 1st, so no doubt ill be testing before then haha. I received my OPKs in the mail today..unfortunately a little too late! I'll use them next cycle. I have never used them before.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck eppgirl.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome eppgirl and good luck :dust: sorry about your losses xx

Gypsy, I'm ok thanks. Feeling a bit better now we are getting back into a routine and life is busy. Back to school for ds1, ds2 started nursery and I'm back to work (in the nursery) so it's crazy again. OH is off work for a couple of weeks, so he's been out laying slabs, making steps....manly stuff :haha: But it's keeping him out from under my feet. 
Our arguments don't really help things that much either, we aren't very good at it lol. Communication is the key though eh? Hope you're ok xx

Waiting, I hope you get a positive opk very soon and this cycle is a better/shorter.

Good luck to those in tww, looking forward to some tests to squint over! And BFPs!

Afm, no af yet. Spoke to OH a bit last night, I reckon we will ttc again but it's up to me and there's no pressure from him. So :coffee:


----------



## Buffyx

I'm only about 3dpo and we BDd more than any previous month, but i already feel out :( 

I wish id have received my opks earlier.

What are your thoughts babybrain? Are you just playing it by ear and seeing how you feel?


----------



## waiting2c

I am looking forward to seeing some tests! (please post some in here ladies if you do them, I love a good line spot!)

Babybrain - its nice that you have no pressure about ttc  Sounds all very busy now you are all back to it!

Buffy - dont feel out yet, you are hardly even in the TWW!! Keep positive!

Rachy - so jealous of you going to new york, definitely want to try and go there one day, its just so super expensive to go anywhere from here.

Does sound like a girl would be a nice addition eppgirl! You must definitely be busy all the time! 

No change to todays OPK, just keep on keeping on and i am sure it will happen at some point.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls sorry not been on here at all just come back from a lovely camping hols so been away for 2 weeks. I will catch up properly when I have caught up with the mountains of washing etc but i had my positive opk day before yesterday and BD'd for the last 4 nights so hoping we covered all bases this month! Think I am 1 dpo so the tww begins. Looking forward to sharing the tww with you girls and good luck to you all! X


----------



## ricschick

Hi to the newbies!:kiss:

Hope everyone is ok! Good luck in the 2ww! I'm in the 3ww it seems as I'm not sure this cycle on ovulation so I'm either 12dpo or 5dpo! So here's today's test if anyone would like to look I also have a testing thread in the gallery


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Everybody!

How we all doing? 

Ricschick i'm following your testing thread, fingers crossed.

Buffy, dont feel out yet, it's so early. You never know!

I'm around 2dpo from the first peak on my machine so just waiting.


----------



## eppgirl

AF came today so apparently I'm really confused on my cycle, off to next month. &#128532;


----------



## fuschia

Good luck to those of you in tww .

Buffy - sometimes I used to feel that way early in the tww - as I just started to think it's not happening . But I even felt that way the cycle that I did get a bfp ... this could be your lucky month especially as you have been so 'busy' ;).

Gypsy - hope your doing ok and things with hubby seem better now ? X

Rachy- I'd love to go to NY one day - have an amazing time !!

Babybrain- it's always nice to get a bit of routine back ! Glad your feeling a little better :)

Eppgirl- you have found a great bunch of ladies here to wait out ttc! I know it's annoying when AF arrives but at least your set to try a brand new cycle now :

ricschick - been following your testing thread and wasn't sure if I could see something faint on most recent but hoping something comes up strong for you soon cx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Af has arrived!!! I had a tiny streak of pink yesterday and I wondered if it was coming. Today its here but very light. So the waiting is over! 

I ordered more ic's and opk's on Sunday.......just in case :haha: so it looks like we are going to ttc again! Crapping myself :haha:

So CD1, here we go!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo babybrain! I am so happy for you!


----------



## waiting2c

sorry to hear AF got you eppgirl, new cycle now - hopefully things are easier to work out this time around!

Lovely to hear from you Fuschia - how are you keeping?


----------



## heaveneats

eppgirl said:


> AF came today so apparently I'm really confused on my cycle, off to next month. &#128532;

sorry eppgirl, i hope this cycle is the one for you :)




BabyBrain80 said:


> Af has arrived!!! I had a tiny streak of pink yesterday and I wondered if it was coming. Today its here but very light. So the waiting is over!
> 
> I ordered more ic's and opk's on Sunday.......just in case :haha: so it looks like we are going to ttc again! Crapping myself :haha:
> 
> So CD1, here we go!

 yay!! i'm happy for you to TTC again how wonderful :) hope those OPK get here soon!

hope all you ladies are keeping well!:flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Exciting stuff baby brain good luck!! Sorry about af eppgirl.
2dpo for me today and can feel myself getting hotter with the progesterone rising. Apart from that all quiet on the western front. Went to get my progesterone pesseries today just incase I get a bfp as had recurrent losses. I took these with my last pregnancy! 
Still checking into the gallery to see your tests rics good luck!!
Hi fuschia is it sinking in now??


----------



## Alligator

BabyBrain - yay for AF's return. That is the worst, waiting. I'm playing that game now. Hoping I don't have too much longer. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry eppgirl :hugs:

Yay babybrain. Baby dust to you!!

Hoping it's not too much longer for you Alligator.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks for asking ladies .

Not sinking in completely ! It's that first scan that always makes it so real and I'm hoping to have a private early scan in a few weeks . Starting to feel a little nauseous and don't have much of an appetite really .

Babybrain - glad AF arrived for you - what a relief ! I wish you every luck xxx

Looking forward to hearing about testing / bfps ! Xx


----------



## Katy78

Sorry appgirl.
But yay BabyBrain. It's weird that we're happy about AF showing up...
Good luck to both this cycle!


----------



## ricschick

Great news babybrain so glad things have returned to "normal " good luck this cycle!! 

Sorry appgirl good luck to you!! 

7dpo I think and had really bad backache yesterday and generally felt rough so hoping that was a good sign!


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry to hear AF came appgirl.

Yey babybrain, good luck!

Ricschick, fingers crossed. 

I'm currently 4dpo and nothing to report, off on my trip tomorrow and back Tues (with jet lag no doubt) so hoping my mind will be elsewhere for a while.


----------



## Buffyx

5dpo over here with absolutely nothing out of the ordinary to report. I have my usual bloating and creamy cm..so im feeling even more out.

And honestly, my kids have been completely awful with teething & colds that I often feel like i would lose my mind f i were also pregnant right now.


----------



## eppgirl

Now I'm dealing with hubby possibly not letting us continue TTC he seemed really relieved that AF showed up. &#128557;


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no eppgirl - I hope that isnt the case!


----------



## eppgirl

I hope not as well!! &#128557;
I'm having a hard time sleeping tonight, so I've been thinking of future baby names, im stuck on if it's a girl, what do y'all think of Hazel Estelle? It would be after my husbands nana and my grandma. Idk if he'd go for it, but I think it's pretty. Or if by some miracle I ended up with twins and they were girls I decided on melody Estelle and harmony dennette after my grandma and my mom.
I have no idea what I'd call a fourth boy.


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Eppgirl! I hope that isn't the case either.

I love Hazel :flower: A friend of ours has a baby girl with that name. I think we would use Willow for a girl. We can't really agree on anything else. DH likes Ryder for a boy. I like Arlo, Leo or Hugo.


----------



## Katy78

eppgirl, I hope your DH doesn't change his mind.
I've been afraid mine would when we were TTC our third. Now I'm hoping he changes his mind about not TTC. I still haven't brought it up though.


----------



## waiting2c

I love the name Hazel - my little girl is hazel :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Love the name hazel estelle sounds mystical! I love trixie, Tilly, tallulah for a girl and tobias for a boy..next baby has to have my late father's initials T.J!! He died suddenly last year when my 3rd ds was only 3 weeks old but i had already registered him henry. 4dpo today and still nothing much to report had lots and lots of creamy cm yesterday like lots had to change undies 3 times. Does anyone else get nausea on bfn months as part of normal pms symptoms? I do, so had a tiny bit yesterday also but know not to read anything into that! I have a dream of surprising my husband on the 1st of September with a wrapped up bfp hpt as we are going away for his 40th bday. Obviously just dreaming right!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Rics done a test today?? Looked promising yesterday!!


----------



## Buffyx

Since TTC this time, I have noticed increased CM from around 4dpo-7dpo and then I go completely dry until AF. I got excited the first cycle trying because I had heard increased CM was a sign of pregnancy :( Not for me! I get nauseous the day before AF. It's not severe or anything though.

Hopefully your dream means something! It is Father's Day on September 3rd. It would be a nice gift to be able to tell my DH I was pregnant, but sadly, this cycle is feeling a lot like the previous 2!


----------



## ricschick

I love the name hazel too!!! 
Issac yep it's in gallery x
A lot cm was always a symptom for me until last month when I had it and then af came so not sure anymore??


----------



## eppgirl

Ladies I have a question, I know some clots are normal during AF but when is it considered to large?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Not sure about the clots question eppgirl but when I had ds 3 I literally passed a clot as big and round as a tennis ball, I didn't rest as advised! How big are yours?? I would say as long as you aren't soaking pads within half hour I think it is you are ok. Obviously clots occur as you have some strong heavy blood loss but as I said before keep a check on how often you have to change pads.


----------



## Alligator

Hmm, when I had my MC and took misoprostol (sadly still needed a d&c as I didn't pass everything) I passed quarter sized clots up to clots the size of my palm. I was bleeding heavily but told if I filled a pad in less than an hour for 2 hours in a row to head into the hospital. So long as that isn't happening and the clots are moderately sized (I think if it's palm size, definitely go in, but quarter sized is probably ok?). The palm sized clots scared the crap out of me and I KNEW what to expect having taken the drug and been explained what would happen.


----------



## waiting2c

Hope all is well eppgirl!

Guys I am so excited! I have just had the most positive OPK I have ever had in 4 months of using them, I have never ever seen one this dark! We will BD tonight, I will keep testing to ensure they lighten off and I can say I am in TWW but feels more real this time around as have never been sure previous cycles.
 



Attached Files:







Pos opk.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ricschick

Good luck waiting!!! 

Epp not too sure about the clots I don't really get any, but if it's unusual for you then maybe have a chat with your gp. X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Lovely lines waiting go catch that eggy!! 5dpo today and i am trying so hard not to symptom spot but and a big BUT I had the hugest sharp stabbing pain right in the middle of uterus today it set me back 30 secs or so and I have been so so bloated. Damn these pms symptoms being so similar to early pregnancy ones! Not testing until 10dpo god give me strength,haha.


----------



## Buffyx

I hope that means something Isaac! 

Im now 8dpo and am just having all of my usual symptoms that I get every cycle :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

Buffyx said:


> I hope that means something Isaac!
> 
> Im now 8dpo and am just having all of my usual symptoms that I get every cycle :(

It's so frustrating though isn't it!! Last month I had period cramps and lower back pain from 3dpo all the way until period and this month not had a single niggle apart from today's sharp pain and bloating. Mine seem to change every month but I guess some months you produce more or less progesterone altering symptoms etc! This next 5 days need to hurry the hell up and then I will find out and if no bfp plan to get very drunk for my hubbys 40th.


----------



## Gypsy99

Awesome news waiting! !!! Good luck.

I may be back in next cycle. DH really has turned a new corner and is helping out, cooking, cleaning the house and taking care of the kids. Plus has a new part time job. I had my first week at placement and not stressful really thankfully.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats great Gypsy!! Fantastic news xx


----------



## fuschia

Amazing update gypsy ! Really good to hear :) xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Yay awesome news gypsy! So happy for you!!

We dtd last night so I am really hoping we caught that egg!!

You guys in the tww are so restrained not testing!!


----------



## ricschick

Great news gypsy xx


----------



## waiting2c

ok so todays OPK is dark again - what does that mean? Its a bit lighter than yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







2708.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyBrain80

I often get a dark line 2 days running (as dark as control), it tends to be a bit lighter 3rd day then fades right down. Gets me confused as to when I ovulate exactly since I dont temp or anything.

Looking at yours again it looks lighter than the control today. So yesterday was your peak and now its reducing. And you ovulate after the peak.....is it 12-36 hours?

I get nauseous around day of ovulation but havent noticed anything else. I tend to assume I ovulate the day after the positive. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks heaps!!!

Hopefully have got it this month! Least I am closer to being sure I ovulated this month!


----------



## Buffyx

Thats great Gypsy!

Im 8dpo. Usually I test around this time, but honestly, I know it sounds dramatic, but I'm starting to feel like we won't be able to have a third baby since this is the longest it has taken me to fall pregnant. This is month 3, and I feel the same as the past 2 months, so I haven't even been tempted to test.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Buffy, I totally understand. People always say its normal to take at least 6 months to conceive but when you fell pregnant 1st go (or there abouts) with your first babies, then you just cant help but feel it wont happen. I was totally the same this year. First 3 pregnancies straight away. This time it took 4 cycles. I put it down to life just being a bit more stressful, me being older (I was 30 when I conceived ds1, im now 37). 
Dont give up hope just yet ok :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Definitely don't give up hope yet buffy. It will happen! It took us 6 months for my son and yet my daughter was a one hit wonder. Many things can vary it!! I understand how you feel, and always feel free to vent your frustrations to us :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks girls. I suppose life is a little more stressful than before, with the two little ones at home. I got pregnant first go with my miscarriage, then 2nd time with DD + DS. So yeh, it just feels like forever since it hasn't happened already. I am 30. We are probably only going to TTC for 6 months, so hopefully it happens soon :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

OPK light again today, will keep taking one a day for another three or four days to make sure stays that way but think I'm in the tww now!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Woohoo Waiting!! Exciting! Fingers crossed this is your cycle :dust: xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

When we conceived in May, we dtd the night before 2 days of positive opks. That was enough so it seems! I totally thought we were out that month too due to lack of action around ovulation. The friday the opk was getting darker but still a bit low when we dtd. The sat was a definite positive, the sunday was still just as dark as control. Then the monday was a definite negative, quite pale. We never had sex the rest of that week.

Good luck Waiting xx


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck waiting2c!!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck waiting xx


----------



## heaveneats

buffy - i totally get you, with my DD she was a surprise - no trying first time we had a drunk oops and bam pregnant. With my son it was 4 months TTC and i thought it would never happen! this one i can't remember i think it was 4 again after being told with thyroid issues i would most likely not conceive naturally and Bd'ing only one time 3 days before my positive OPK (DH was leaving for a week) and bam preggo - what i've learned is there is absolutely no way to know for sure, it happens when it happens, dont ever give up!

waiting- great news on the OPK what a great dark line:) your body definitely had some ov'ing going on :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls anyone tested yet I am 7dpo today and i am starting to get poas fever but tryimg so hard to hold out. Last month done my head in testing with ic's And getting crappy indents lines. I can't put myself through that again the not knowing whether it's a bfp is torture. Still hardly any symptoms to note. Bit of bloating, constipation and the odd twinge and that's it!! Roll on Thursday when I will be 10dpo and more sure of what's going to happen this cycle. Rics how are your cramps?


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks Heaven!
Maybe 4 months is the magic number & I'll fall pregnant next month? :p

Im about 10/11dpo today. Feeling absolutely nothing.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Buffyx said:


> Thanks Heaven!
> Maybe 4 months is the magic number & I'll fall pregnant next month? :p
> 
> Im about 10/11dpo today. Feeling absolutely nothing.

Will you be testimg soon buffy?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Isaac I find it hard not to test early too, POAS addict! My last BFP was at 12dpo, I think I saw something extremely faint at 11dpo but thought I was imagining it, like a shaddow. I do try and hold off sometimes as I hear so many things about indents, evaps and chemicals. I sometimes wonder if it's better just to throw out the tests, keep 1 and make sure my period is definitely late before testing. Is it any better for our sanity? Lol. I guess the negative tests don't upset me, I still keep thinking there's still time. So once af hits then I feel a bit sad but also it's cd1 so here we go again!

Anyhoo, I'm blabbering on! Good luck with the testing ladies. Try and stay sane! Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Yep I actually keep meaning to test as I have lots of ICs, but I keep forgetting each morning. Since theyre ICs, i dont think there is much point if it isnt with a bit of a hold, so haven't bothered later in the day or anything.

The past 2 cycles I tested from like 7/8dpo. But honestly like I said earlier, im losing hope and dont even really feel the urge to POAS like the past couple of cycles.


----------



## heaveneats

Buffyx said:


> Thanks Heaven!
> Maybe 4 months is the magic number & I'll fall pregnant next month? :p
> 
> Im about 10/11dpo today. Feeling absolutely nothing.

maybe it is :haha:

keep us updated!


----------



## eppgirl

I honestly don't know what's going on, "af" lasted 3 days, was very light and then on the last day I had one large clot and that was the only amount of blood there was. I had a little spotting of brown and pink on Sunday. Day 1 of AF I was bed ridden, the cramps were so bad with a heating pad. Didn't have cramps the rest of the time, until Sunday I had pains I wouldn't even call them cramps so I went to the hospital, they did a pregnancy test (was negative of course) and said I was having a heavy period. I called them stupid and that they didn't even pay attention I said I wasn't bleeding so how the bleep is it a heavy period when I'm not even bleeding and when I did bleed there wasn't barely anything to it? Ugh :/


----------



## Megan91

Hi ladies, 
Hope your all doing okay and on your way to catching those precious eggs!! :D
I've been a bit under the weather so I'm only just catching up on all your comments. I'm currently on CD 12 (not tracking ovulation) but when I have wiped today there has been pinky tinged cm? What does this mean?


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, I'm back from NYC! 

I'll have a proper read through and catch up later but how are we all? 

I'm now 9dpo but don't think I'll test till after AF as I can't deal with the blank tests. No signs I don't think as I've been so busy walking around to notice. Although I've had horrendous heartburn one night and sore boobs but again putting that down to all the walking around New York x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Eppgirl can I just check, is this your first af since your mc? I'm sorry I get muddled up sometimes! Sorry you're having a rough time, it's tough and emotional.

I'm having some weird sort of af, my first since my mc. Not what I expected at all. First day it started off very light but kinda normal, light spotting. And just never progressed.
Day 2 there was nothing first thing, then I got a small bleed but never came to much , the afternoon was pink mucous and by bed time it was all gone. 
Day 3 woke to no bleeding, a little arrived on pad an hour or so later, then nothing rest of day except lots of weird wet mucous.
Day 4, 5 were the same. Today nothing but mucous.

Seems nothing is "normal" after a mc. Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

BabyBrain80 said:


> Eppgirl can I just check, is this your first af since your mc? I'm sorry I get muddled up sometimes! Sorry you're having a rough time, it's tough and emotional.
> 
> I'm having some weird sort of af, my first since my mc. Not what I expected at all. First day it started off very light but kinda normal, light spotting. And just never progressed.
> Day 2 there was nothing first thing, then I got a small bleed but never came to much , the afternoon was pink mucous and by bed time it was all gone.
> Day 3 woke to no bleeding, a little arrived on pad an hour or so later, then nothing rest of day except lots of weird wet mucous.
> Day 4, 5 were the same. Today nothing but mucous.
> 
> Seems nothing is "normal" after a mc. Xx

Did you have d&c at all hun as I had very light weird bleed with my at??


----------



## eppgirl

Yes, it lasted three days very light bleed, then ended with a large blood clot and then two days after ending a little pink tinge mucous and a little brown tinge mucous, and then nothing.

This is not how my periods are at all, they are normally medium to heavy flow and Last for five days, and if they stop and start again it won't be just a little spotting, it would be heavy flow bright red blood. I'm confused and wondering if it could be implantation bleeding but then the clot throws me off. &#128534;


----------



## BabyBrain80

Isaac, no it was all passed naturally thankfully. It's been 6 weeks and 3 days since then and it took a wee while for hcg to drop. X

Eppgirl, I had nothing at all yesterday and I've now got a bit of pink this afternoon on wiping. I guess anything can happen, nothing is normal and it takes a wee while for things to get back on track. Looks like we are having similar except I didn't get cramps. I think all you can do for now is try to relax and unfortunately wait and see. I know it's tough and confusing. I'm ready with my OPK's so will try them in a couple of days. :hugs:


----------



## rachybaby85

So I caved and used a test this evening but I'm so silly as my wee was so dilute, not surprisingly it was a bfn.


----------



## IsaacRalph

rachybaby85 said:


> So I caved and used a test this evening but I'm so silly as my wee was so dilute, not surprisingly it was a bfn.

I did too and I got a bfn at 9dpo!! Sucks even though it is unlikely to happen but grrr I feel your pain. Have no symptoms at all and feeling so out of the game this cycle.


----------



## rachybaby85

No symptoms here either. Silly first response had 3 tests in their pack so I just had to do one! Duh!
When are you next testing?


----------



## waiting2c

Hopefully its just too early still for you both!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Im about 11dpo today I believe. Ill try to remember to test tomorrow morning. Not feeling it at all though.

Good luck girls. Youre still early!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Bfn 10dpo on internet cheapies today also and damn those 3 in a packet first response that's why I had to use one yesterday! Damn Bfn's Grrrr! Good luck buffy x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry ladies.....still time for the bfp's! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Buffyx

Im 13dpo today and due today or tomorrow for AF. The tell tale AF cramps have begun. Definitely out.


----------



## Katy78

FX'ed for all testing these days! It's not over till AF starts.


----------



## Megan91

Hope all you ladies thy are resting this week get the positives the you're after!!!

I don't know what's going on with my body but I had pinky red blood when wiping on cd 11&13 and today on cd 14 my cervix is completely open but (tmi) my cm is thick and creamy. But it also has some red/brown blood mixed in...I'm really confused. Does anyone know what this means? :shrug:


----------



## rachybaby85

Cd12 here and really crampy too, I'm usually a 13day luteal phase and my machine said I peaked on cd20, so should be here tomorrow really. Boo


----------



## IsaacRalph

I tested yesterday at 11 dpo and bfn and I feel so quiet all I have atm is a few spots to tell me AF is on her way I am usually way more crampy by now. Why change symptoms every month? Makes it very difficult to tell if pregnant or not I am literally clueless despite 6 pregnancies already.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I know Issac, the symptoms drive you crazy! With ds1 I had no symptoms, even thought af had started as I had some light spotting bang on cd28/29, it didn't come to much and a couple of days later I noticed my boobs were bigger and nipples were dark. 
This year I've had every symptom under the sun! Lol and it was all bfn. But my BFP this year there it was the boobs again, they looked different.
So boob watch will commence soon! (o)(o) :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Blaaaaaaah im 14dpo today - CD28 and due yesterday or today, but nothingggg. I took a FRER and is blatantly negative. I cant wait for AF to start so I can go on to next cycle and use my OPKs!!

I have had cramps since yesterday. I wish it would just start.


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry Buffy - I hope it's just one that shows later.


----------



## Gypsy99

Hey ladies how is everyone going? Ive been ridiculously sick this week. Flu/ cold, ear infection, and conjunctivitis. Missed a week of placement.

Due AF tomorrow or tuse day so I think we are back in again for the coming months. I'm so close to finishing course now it's a hard choice still.


----------



## Buffyx

Im on CD29 and no idea where AF is :(

It's Father's Day here today & we are having both of our families over for brunch. Looking forward to a nice day!
I hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## ricschick

Buffy have you tested yet? Xx

Good luck girls!! Xx


----------



## eppgirl

So far so good with keeping DH interested in continueing to try!! :happydance:

Have been BD-ing roughly every day and on a couple of days we've dtd twice, FX in a couple weeks for a BFP!! 

Good luck to everyone else and congrats to those that have already gotten theirs!


----------



## Buffyx

Yep tested yesterday with a FRER on CD28 (14dpo) and not even a squinter of a line! So i dont know whats going on. Im hoping i just ovulated a few days late or something and that nothing too crazy is going on. I had AF cramps yesterday and the day before though.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good going eppgirl! You must be exhausted :winkwink:

We have dtd 3 nights in a row! And only because we felt like it. Not been like that since the first months of our relationship lol Im so going to end up with thrush :roll:

CD12 today and opk was completely negative yesterday. Total squinter of a line. Usually Im starting to see a bit of a progression by now....but we aren't in normal territory yet. :shrug:

Buffy still got my fingers crossed for that bfp but also that you're not having a weird cycle. Enjoy your day x

Gypsy!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hope you get a dark OPK soon Babybrain! Such a pain how long its taking for things to get back to normal for you!

So excited for you Gypsy! Hope you feeling better now too!

Buffy, still hoping you get your BFP!

How is everyone else going??


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, so I'm CD34 today, due AF today really but no show yet. Bfn this morning using the pregnancy tests that come with cbfm, so just waiting on the witch to show. 
How are we all?


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks girls, but AF showed last night! Only a day late, so not bad. Excited to use my OPKs this cycle.


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry rachy and Buffy :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

I also got bfn with frer 13 dpo just waiting for af now!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry for af and bfn girls! Best of luck for this cycle xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry ladies, good luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Katy78

Sorry ladies!


----------



## Katy78

If I was super fertile, I'd be in tww. We used the withdrawal method two times around O. But I know that's just not possible, at least for me... It would be like winning the Jackpot... A girl can dream though...


----------



## BabyBrain80

My OPK's are just not getting darker, barely a visible line. CD13. :cry:
Looking back at my last recorded cycle in May, I think I ovulated on cd14, little chance of that this time.

Sorry just feeling a bit down today.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: babybrain - Sorry that things are not the same at the moment. Give it time though, that OPK will get dark at some point and you will get the chance. Hopefully you are not still in the game again next month to see if you are back to ovulating at cd14! 

I totally get how frustrating and heartbreaking it is, when you want something so much and your body seems to fail you on it!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you waiting :hugs: 
Im just a bit emotional today, back to opks and getting nothing....I should be 17weeks & 1 day today. I know it doesnt help thinking that way :cry:


----------



## Alligator

Oh baby brain I'm so sorry :( I should be 16w today. I know just how you feel and it's so unfair. 

I'm hoping you get your positive OPK tomorrow or the next day and that this is your cycle! 

Hang in there.. it's all we can do. Hugs.


----------



## rachybaby85

So cd35/36 right now and no AF, last test I did was cd33 with clearblue fertility machine ones and was a bfn. 
Weird as the machine also said I had my peak on cd20/21 so I'm a bit confused. I know I should do a frer but I'm too scared to see that bfn now x


----------



## Alligator

So frustrating rachy. Sounds like you ovulated a bit late and, maybe you've implanted a bit later too... you may have been too early on cd33... when is AF due/expected? 

I feel you on seeing a negative. But given another day or two you may just get your positive! Fx!!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Ah thanks Alligator, so I should have been due AF on cd34 x


----------



## Alligator

You're not out til AF shows and she's a couple days late! I would test again tomorrow. I'm sorry this is frustrating for you!


----------



## rachybaby85

Thank you Hun. I'm currently working nights so might just wait till Wed which will be cd37 if she doesn't show before then. How are you doing?


----------



## Alligator

I am doing okay! I am anxious as I got a positive test at 9dpo this morning but it's the first cycle after the MC, so I'm nervous and anxious and worried. Going to take a test tomorrow and wait a few days before I declare it my BFP! I'm having some symptoms (breast pain mostly) that I had with my previous pregnancy. We'll see!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Ah fingers crossed for you!! When will you test again? X


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry ladies - needed a wee vent and didnt really have anywhere else to go, havent told my friends we are TTC again at the moment.

Sitting here feeling meh, feel so bloated I have had to push my pants band underneath my tummy and let it all hang out, have been crampy up the wazoo, nauseous, etc, all things that used to only be pregnancy symptoms for me, yet have become my normal cycle pms symptoms only since TTC no 3. Every month I convince myself I am pregnant based on how I am feeling only to be let down when it turns out I am not. Feeling fat, blah and disappointed with life today. We decided to try for a 3rd in January this year and now its september and still not pregnant, my DH is going to pull the pin soon as he will be 40 next year and doesnt want to be an old dad. I just so thought it would have happened by now.

Stupidest part of this all is the reason I feel blah and awful is cos I just read that Kate and William are having their third, I had my first before theirs, and my second before theirs, was pregnant both times they announced, and now here I am not pregnant and they are. So stupid as I say but I guess I can add emotional irrationality to my current state of being.


----------



## rachybaby85

She got me &#128542;


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry Rachy :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

waiting2c said:


> Stupidest part of this all is the reason I feel blah and awful is cos I just read that Kate and William are having their third, I had my first before theirs, and my second before theirs, was pregnant both times they announced, and now here I am not pregnant and they are. So stupid as I say but I guess I can add emotional irrationality to my current state of being.

You know, I was thinking the same thing. I had my first and second before they did and it would be the same now too. But no such luck for me.
I would be 21 weeks tomorrow.

I'm sorry AF showed rachy.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry rachy!! 

Alligator that's exciting any pics?? 

Waiting sorry your feeling down what cycle day are you on now? I really hope you get your bfp soon!!! Xxx

Cd50 for me and still waiting for either af or a bfp. Fed up.


----------



## Alligator

rics I have pics on my journal! VVVVVFL...trying not to get excited!

I'm sorry waiting. This is so frustrating. When I heard the news about Kate and William the petty part of me was like 'oh sure they get another baby!'...which is terrible, but having just lost our first baby I'm clearly still recovering from that pain and loss.

Sorry about AF, rachy.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry for af Rach :hugs:

Waiting, I kinda felt the same about the royal baby. There's pregnant women and new born babies everywhere. And each one is like a kick in the guts :hugs: xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

As expected CD 1 today! Need some bfps this month girls xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Aw sorry Issac xx

Ricschick, were your cycles pretty regular before your mmc? I'd be fed up by now too, sorry for this long cycle. Hope you get a BFP at the end of it!!

I've just done an opk and there is a nice visible line! Thank feck! It's not positive but it's there. I'm really sorry for getting all wound up about it last few days. I know you guys understand and thanks x


----------



## ricschick

Sorry Isaac. Xx

Babybrain there were much more regular before my mmc around 32/34 days then they went all irregular again! 

But cd51 today and I got my bfp!! Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ricschick I read your testing thread after I posted here but didn't want to steal your thunder and edit my post lol!

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: I'm so happy:happydance:


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry AF got you Isaac.

And huge congrats ricschick!


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's ok I was expecting it for many days!! Congratulations again ricschick xx


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome awesome news rics!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Omg ricschick!! Woohoo!! Congrats!!

Sorry for everyone who is feeling down at the moment :hugs: 

CD5 for me + AF still hanging around.
I had my DDs 2nd birthday yesterday, so I have been busy. DS is 1 next week, so now on to planning that. 

Will start using my OPKs on CD10.


----------



## rachybaby85

Congratulations Ricschick!!!! 

Hope you're all well ladies? 
Issac I think we may be around the same cycle again this month, I ov'd around cd20 last cycle though. 

I'm cd3 today so nothing going on here, think this cycle we're just going to try and bd more often and I'll continue to track using my cbfm


----------



## Katy78

Something weird is going on with my body. I'm only on CD 20 and I got my period today??? There's not much blood yet but it's more than spotting. That's a first for me...
I just hope this is a one time thing.
I'll have to have a talk with my OH about ttc again sooner than I thought. There's no time to waste...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Katy78 said:


> Something weird is going on with my body. I'm only on CD 20 and I got my period today??? There's not much blood yet but it's more than spotting. That's a first for me...
> I just hope this is a one time thing.
> I'll have to have a talk with my OH about ttc again sooner than I thought. There's no time to waste...

Could it be implantation bleeding hun?? Sometimes some women get a bit more than just spotting!


----------



## IsaacRalph

rachybaby85 said:


> Congratulations Ricschick!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all well ladies?
> Issac I think we may be around the same cycle again this month, I ov'd around cd20 last cycle though.
> 
> I'm cd3 today so nothing going on here, think this cycle we're just going to try and bd more often and I'll continue to track using my cbfm[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah we are cycle buddies hun I am on CD 2 today but usually ovulate CD 14/15 hopefully you will sooner this month too. I hated it when my cycles were long! This month we will defo bd more and then maybe try the day after ovulation too as I think we give up too soon! We are enjoying it this time around though as before it was really stressy when trying for #2. The fact that we have the 3 boys makes me feel what will be will be and If it doesn't then that's fine also !


----------



## Katy78

IsaacRalph said:


> Could it be implantation bleeding hun?? Sometimes some women get a bit more than just spotting!

I don't think so but it would be awesome :winkwink:.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I had early spotting on last 2 bfp's, and bang on af date with ds1. thought it was a period starting.....obviously not! Lol. Fingers crossed Katy, you never know! X


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies - how are we all doing in here?

Do you think you have ovulated yet BabyBrain - or still just getting darker on the OPKs?

Good luck to those starting a new cycle, I know we say it every month but I really do hope this month is it for all of you!

Gypsy - how are you doing, you must be nearly ready to start the TTC madness again?

Hope its not your body messing you around Katy - it sucks when you are trying to get a handle on things and your body decides to go another way. I hope it is implantation!

AFM, 13dpo today. Havent taken a test since FMU 11dpo which was BFN. Purposely dont have any in the house. Keep telling myself I will get some when I go out and then talk myself out of it whilst I am out. Boob ache has settled down now which makes me thing progesterone is dropping now ready for AF to start. I am trying to get to a zen state where it doesnt hurt so much but think that will take another day or so, this was the first month I was super sure our timing was right. The first time I have seen a positive OPK despite taking heaps. It just sucks that even with the best timing in the world it can still not happen. Feels flawed somehow. I am torn between wanting to temp next cycle and wanting to step back. 

I have an internal battle going on and I honestly hope I dont offend anyone with what I say next. Some days I am happy to just have the two, even though part of me wants another baby I am in a good place work and finance wise, first time in years. However I have a severely disabled son and we have been told not to expect him to live a long life, no idea how long, could be till teens or 20s, I dont know. Have some major surgery coming up for him next year. The idea that I could lose him makes me want another one more as I dont want my daughter to end up an only child. Then it isnt happening and I wonder if its the universe telling me that I shouldnt as it will make hospital stays and things much harder.


----------



## Alligator

waiting2c - I am so sorry about your son. I can't imagine the anguish to hear/know that. Best wishes for you in the near future as you navigate his surgery and all that comes with that. It must be so challenging for you and I can totally understand your mindset...I think it's normal stuff to think, and some people just don't acknowledge or discuss.


----------



## Buffyx

waiting2c said:


> Hey Ladies - how are we all doing in here?
> 
> Do you think you have ovulated yet BabyBrain - or still just getting darker on the OPKs?
> 
> Good luck to those starting a new cycle, I know we say it every month but I really do hope this month is it for all of you!
> 
> Gypsy - how are you doing, you must be nearly ready to start the TTC madness again?
> 
> Hope its not your body messing you around Katy - it sucks when you are trying to get a handle on things and your body decides to go another way. I hope it is implantation!
> 
> AFM, 13dpo today. Havent taken a test since FMU 11dpo which was BFN. Purposely dont have any in the house. Keep telling myself I will get some when I go out and then talk myself out of it whilst I am out. Boob ache has settled down now which makes me thing progesterone is dropping now ready for AF to start. I am trying to get to a zen state where it doesnt hurt so much but think that will take another day or so, this was the first month I was super sure our timing was right. The first time I have seen a positive OPK despite taking heaps. It just sucks that even with the best timing in the world it can still not happen. Feels flawed somehow. I am torn between wanting to temp next cycle and wanting to step back.
> 
> I have an internal battle going on and I honestly hope I dont offend anyone with what I say next. Some days I am happy to just have the two, even though part of me wants another baby I am in a good place work and finance wise, first time in years. However I have a severely disabled son and we have been told not to expect him to live a long life, no idea how long, could be till teens or 20s, I dont know. Have some major surgery coming up for him next year. The idea that I could lose him makes me want another one more as I dont want my daughter to end up an only child. Then it isnt happening and I wonder if its the universe telling me that I shouldnt as it will make hospital stays and things much harder.

Oh waiting2c that must be so so difficult for you :hugs: Maybe just go with the flow, and if it happens, then it will be a welcome blessing, but if not, you are happy with your career & finances, and will be able to do all of the hospital stays easily with your son.

I am not in the same situation with my children, as I am lucky to have 2 healthy babies - but I also have the battle with myself. I would love another little one to add to our family, but at the same time, I am so happy with the two that I have, that if it didnt happen, then I would still be OK with my family being complete. 

I have gotten down to my lightest & fittest I have ever been in my adult life. I am loving going to the gym every day. My kids are happy playing and entertaining themselves, that I often wonder if having a third would be silly? 

We are just going with it and if it happens, then I suppose we are meant to have another.


----------



## eppgirl

3 dpo today and I feel crampy and kind of bloated like AF is on her way.
Idk if these are pains due to the stomach bug I have or what.
I just feel so weird I have major heartburn mood swings and these cramps I'm only 3dpo surely this is way to early for symptoms considering implantation prob hasn't happened yet.


----------



## eppgirl

Just seen my ticker and feel silly &#128514;


----------



## Katy78

waiting, your thoughts are normal, even if you didn't have a disabled son. :hugs:

I wish I was feeling okay with having just two but I'm really not in that place at the moment. I guess I'm coping with my loss by wishing for one more baby. That's bad, especially since my OH doesn't want to ttc again. I'm feeling better now but if and when the decision not to ttc again is final, I'll be depressed all over again. I feel like I'm artificially feeling fine right now. Consoling myself that this baby was not meant to be but that there's another one in my future. I have two healthy children and that should be enough. It is, will be, once I'm really healed after my loss.


----------



## waiting2c

Katy - does your dh know how you feel about it?


----------



## Katy78

We haven't discussed it. But I think he has an idea. We're keeping the baby car seat for now and I'm not on birth control yet (even though I probably should be due to endometriosis). We also haven't got around to buying any condoms, we're still only using withdrawal method. He said the other day that he might consider ttc again if we found a way to improve our finances.
So he's not completely against it.


----------



## waiting2c

That's good. Definitely helps if you can both be on the same page!


----------



## faith2015

&#128587;&#127996; hey ladies! Mind if I join?


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry to hear about your son waiting2c! I cant imagine the idea of outliving a child that is just heartbreaking, but I do understand your thought process and how brave you are.
plus I do see a shadow line on your recent test!! keeping everything crossed for you!!


ive just received a dating scan appointment through! for Tuesday! I think I will only be about 4.5 weeks then so hopefully they will see a sac atleast but im feeling quite nervous about it!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome faith!


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry waiting, that's really tough. I totally agree with all of the messages above, you are so brave :hugs: you know we are all here for you whenever you need a chat/cheer up or vent xxx

Welcome to the gang Faith good luck :)

Lol eppgirl! Good luck, hope those cramps turn into your BFP! 

Rics, very exciting, good luck at scan xx

So I have had 2 days of darkening OPK's, today's looks positive on cd17.
We dtd cd9/10/11/14 and last night BUT OH withdrew!!! Wtf?!? 
I wish I had told him about my opk being so near positive :dohh: but I did say things are looking better now. I just don't say too much to put pressure on him or make it about making a baby.
So I don't think he realised as it's not unusual for him to withdraw (thinks he's doing me a favour so I'm not so messy LOL) and to avoid thrush if we dtd too much. 

Arrrghhhh timing was the worst! I'm going to have to tell him it's positive today.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks so much for all your support ladies - means a lot!!

Baby brain - that would be so frustrating for you!! Hope you get in some good bd today!!! 

I "may" have a vfl on a test today, trying not to get excited. Really wish I had a frer right about now!


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome faith!!


----------



## Katy78

I really hope this is it waiting!


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Faith! Welcome! :flower:

Good luck Babybrain. I try to avoid the "fertile window" talk as well :haha:

Waiting2c i hope you get that BFP. Fingers crossed!

Ricschick, good luck at your scan. That is very early, so dont be disheartened if you dont see a lot.


----------



## faith2015

&#55357;&#56876; my DD is Turing 8 at the end of the month. My DS will be 2 in December. We are ttc #3. I just got my IUD removed a week or so go, and I have been experiencing EWCM for 3 days and have positive OPK for 3 mornings now. We have been BD'ing daily. 

A little background, it took me awhile with my DS to O, it finally took 9 months of fertility medicine and shots to O and conceive. So all this information on ovulating and TTC on my own is so exciting and new! 

Any advice on when I should O?


----------



## BabyBrain80

My opk was dark for 3 days but was only truly positive on the 3rd day. So if it's the wee strips then make sure which day was either the same shade as the control or darker. I count O day as day after that positive.
If all 3 were defo positive I think you count o as the day after the first positive. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong! :)

My opk was lighter today and I'm sure it was positive yesterday. We bd'd again last night so fingers crossed.

Good luck Faith x


----------



## rachybaby85

Welcome Faith and good luck!

Waiting I'm sorry you hear about your son must be tough sometimes. Fingers crossed for that bfp! When are you testing again?

Ricschick good luck for your scan, it's good they're giving you an early one.

Afm, not much going on here, cd6 today and AF still hanging around! bleugh! Hubby is away alot these next two weeks so fingers crossed I stay around the same cd with ovulation. It was cd21 last month, otherwise we may miss the boat.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi everyone! How are we all? It's been quite quiet.

Good luck for tomorrow Rics! X

Gypsy have you started ttc yet? 

Who is getting close to testing? 

Waiting how are things?

I'm poss 2dpo but since I don't temp I don't know for sure when or even if it actually happened! Still keeping an eye on OPK's though incase there is another surge. I'm feeling quite positive at the moment even though I don't think we did enough timing wise. Time will tell lol


----------



## faith2015

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi everyone! How are we all? It's been quite quiet.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Rics! X
> 
> Gypsy have you started ttc yet?
> 
> Who is getting close to testing?
> 
> Waiting how are things?
> 
> I'm poss 2dpo but since I don't temp I don't know for sure when or even if it actually happened! Still keeping an eye on OPK's though incase there is another surge. I'm feeling quite positive at the moment even though I don't think we did enough timing wise. Time will tell lol

I think I am 4DPO, but just like you I do not temp. so I could be wrong. My OPK was DARK for 3 days in a row. The first dark surge was at 9pm at night on Tuesday, we BD Wednesday at 3pm, BD Thursday, BD Friday and BD Saturday. Now I am sick :cry::coffee: so I skipped BD last night. 

I feel really good this month but I must keep my expectations really low because this is out of the norm for me to O along with no help from fertility drugs and just getting my IUD removed a week in a half ago.

DUST to you all!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Awwww Faith, hope you feel better soon xx hope you caught that egg too!

Did you get much BDing in before your first positive? The fertile window runs for a good few days before you ovulate too so I try to dtd every 2nd day in fertile period up to the positive opk and then as you did post ovulation if I can.
I've fallen pregnant by only managing to bd the day before ovulation twice (the day of positive opk) so fingers crossed for both of this time!!

Sorry if I'm telling you things you already know! Xx


----------



## faith2015

BabyBrain80 said:


> Awwww Faith, hope you feel better soon xx hope you caught that egg too!
> 
> Did you get much BDing in before your first positive? The fertile window runs for a good few days before you ovulate too so I try to dtd every 2nd day in fertile period up to the positive opk and then as you did post ovulation if I can.
> I've fallen pregnant by only managing to bd the day before ovulation twice (the day of positive opk) so fingers crossed for both of this time!!
> 
> Sorry if I'm telling you things you already know! Xx

It's okay!! But no we didn't! We BD as soon as I noticed EWCM, then I got the positive! The first OPK (Day of EWCM) had dark lines but the second day I tested with OPK the test line was darker than the control line. 

Here is where I don't understand using OPK and EWCM.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sounds like good timing then with the ewcm and day before the positive. Plus the other days. 

Oh its a nightmare! And hard not to get too obsessed. I figure you need the sperm in there to meet the egg, so keep adding a fresh supply if we can and its there for ovulation. The opk just gives me an idea, I dont want to rely on it too much. 

Thats my plan but it doesnt always work out that well in reality lol x


----------



## waiting2c

Hey babybrain! Yay for ovulation!! I really hope this is it for you!

Faith - hopefully you got your egg too this cycle. 

It's good as we always have someone in the tww with how our cycles are, I am rooting for you both!!

I'm okay, cd2 today, yesterday was a low day for me, first thing in morn got ah, followed by my son going to hospital, which meant I had to cancel the date night I had planned for me and dh. We are trying to make more time for us and each month we both have to plan a date night, mine was a surprise pub quiz, doesn't sound datey but we used to love them pre kids. I've stayed the night at hospital so haven't slept well. Have to throw myself into life today to keep busy, lots of work to do which thankfully is portable. 

Hope everyone else is doing good, feels like don't hear from everyone as much these days. Hope you are all just busy!


----------



## Alligator

I'm so sorry, waiting. I hope your son is okay. Hugs


----------



## amotherslove

if it doesnt work this month imma cry. 

we get results from fertility bloodwork and his semen analysis on the 20th tho


----------



## Buffyx

Just quickly checking in. Have been busy here with both kids birthdays in the past week.

Im on CD10. I meant to use an OPK this morning but forgot!


----------



## babyonthemind

Hi everyone! I'm looking for a group to join ;) We're TTC#3! Currently 1-2 DPO I think ... I was thinking of waiting a couple of months before TTC but DH asked me this month when I was ovulating so I figured, ah why not just go for it? If we don't conceive this month, I'll be using OPKs next month to narrow days down a bit better!


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome babyonthemind!! Love the username! 

Good luck to you this month! Look forward to hearing how it all goes!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck babyonthemind!
You seem familiar, I think I've seen you around.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi babyonthemind!
How is everybody? Seems really quiet this month?

Waiting, how are you feeling now? How is your son doing?

Nothing going on here for me cd9 today, just waiting abd trying to focus on eating well but between having 2 little people and working nights, I just want to eat rubbish!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome babyonthemind :) good luck.

I'm probably 4dpo and I'm starving!! Just wanting to eat junk. If I switch to fruit it would be a good sign I'm pregnant lol.

Hope everyone is ok. 

Waiting, how is you son doing? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey guys, thanks so much for thinking of me!

I am doing ok, dev is doing better today than the past few days, he has turned the corner I think. Should hopefully be able to wean off oxygen tomorrow and maybe home late in the weekend. Have taken hazel to my mums for a few days, just to allow me to get some work done - but sad though as now I'm home alone. Feels so quiet! Hopefully only 3 more days and everyone will be here again!!

Hope you are all doing well. Excited to know if this is your month babybrain!! Not long till ovulation time now rachy!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats good news, hope they are both home very soon x

Ive had backache this evening, dont normally go crazy symptom spotting but cant help myself this month lol


----------



## rachybaby85

Thats great news waiting, it's weird being in a house alone now though isn't it.

Think it may be a while for me till ovulation as it was cd20 last month, on cd10 now. 

Seems to be dragging this month, we're off on holiday next month and i'm due af whilst we're there, so fingers crossed I ovulate a little earlier so can know either way before we go. especially as this month it lasted 6 days, bleugh!


----------



## Katy78

I still haven't discussed TTC with my OH.
Right now I'm thinking we should wait anyway because my body is really messing with me. First period post ab. was normal, only stronger but this one came at least a week early and it's still here on CD 8. It's fresh blood for half a day and then nothing in the afternoon/evening... No idea what's going on. I even peed on a test to make sure I wasn't pregnant but it was negative.


----------



## rachybaby85

babybrain what cd are you?

Katy- might be worth waiting to see if your cycles settle down or just go for it and head in the ntnp for a few months? My cycles are long and like that with the bleeding normally but have tended to be around the same length but thats why I use the cbfm as I honestly have no clue half the time!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Quick hello girls as for some reason I haven't been getting updates boo hoo!


----------



## babyonthemind

Katy78 said:


> Welcome and good luck babyonthemind!
> You seem familiar, I think I've seen you around.


Hi! I've been on this forum for years, so it's very much possible! I see that our kids are born on the same years (2013 and 2015) :) Those would have been the years I would have posted most. 

Today at work, my secretary asked if I'm pregnant! I almost burst out laughing. I mean, it's the classic embarrassing scenario. I told her I am not. I mean, I'm probably not, and if I am I'm only 4 dpo or so, so I definitely wouldn't have a bump! LOL, I don't know what she was thinking, poor girl seemed more mortified than me. I think she'll be avoiding me for days :haha: I told her I get pretty bloated when I'm going to get my period, which is true. But, damn! I never thought OTHER people actually noticed that as much as I do!!!


----------



## faith2015

Oh no babyonthemind!!! She definitely inserted her foot in her mouth :) 

I think I am about 7DPO....

I rushed to the bathroom and got sick (Never experienced this), could it be?! Could I be getting sick? For the heck of it, I tested, BFN :( but still way to early. 
Brushed my teeth - so gross this morning, gagging...
Came to work, coffee is really heavy on my belly, horrible headache!

rawrrrrrr maybe its just a BAD morning!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all!

Rach I'm cd 24 now, around 6dpo. When I had a sore back I was cd22 4dpo. I turned off my ticker as it was waaaaay out! Lol 
Last night I had a few light tummy cramps. Felt a bit yucky too. POAS today, dunno why, but it was obviously bfn :haha:


----------



## babyonthemind

faith2015 said:


> Oh no babyonthemind!!! She definitely inserted her foot in her mouth :)
> 
> I think I am about 7DPO....
> 
> I rushed to the bathroom and got sick (Never experienced this), could it be?! Could I be getting sick? For the heck of it, I tested, BFN :( but still way to early.
> Brushed my teeth - so gross this morning, gagging...
> Came to work, coffee is really heavy on my belly, horrible headache!
> 
> rawrrrrrr maybe its just a BAD morning!


She totally avoided me at work today! :haha: It's was quite funny actually.

The nausea sounds promising! Sorry you're not feeling too good though. 
I don't symptom spot at all because early pregnancy for me feels exactly like when I'm going to get my period. EXACTLY.THE.SAME. So there's no point in reading into symptoms for me. I only get morning sickness around 8 weeks. They do say that every pregnancy is different though, so you never know! 

I'm really getting into the idea of being pregnant! :) I spent like 30 min googling information about birthing homes in my area today at work, lol.


----------



## eppgirl

So 10 dpo test was negative this morning, checked it this afternoon (as I always do) and the line appeared.
Put water on the test to see if it was an Evap and it stayed. Not sure what to think but definitely gonna test again. All pre af feelings I had have went away but I do have ewcm. Which is weird cause I typically only have that at ov. Any insights?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3162.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 19









IMG_3150.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## IsaacRalph

Looks a bit narrow eppgirl I would test again! Fx'd for you I hope it's the start of something x


----------



## faith2015

I am 9DPO, but I think AF is showing up. Spotting a little bit &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Buffyx

Hopefully it turns in to your BFP eppgirl.

Sorry Faith. I hope she doesnt show!!

AFM - been busy with my little ones party over the weekend. I have been taking OPKs this cycle (for the first time ever) and I finally got a positive this afternoon on CD16! So Im guessing O day is tomorrow CD17.


----------



## rachybaby85

Fingers crossed its just a bit of implantation bleeding faith.

Eppgirl have you tested again?!


----------



## eppgirl

So I got these at 11/12 dpo line showed up immediately. Af is due tomorrow hubby doesn't want to buy anymore tests so probably just gonna have to make a doctors appt based off of these.

Top test was taken first without about 6 hours in between
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3196.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Alligator

I see a faint line on that bottom test. Good luck!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Seeing lines eppgirl good luck!! Good luck to you also buffy I got my positive opk on cd13 today too. Countdown buddies xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hope its not af faith!

Eppgirl - can see something on the bottom one - so will you go to the drs now for bloods?

Buffy and Issac - go get that BD done, exciting you are so close cycle wise! Hopefully you both get your BFP this time around!

Babybrain - how are you doing? Is the TWW dragging?

Rachy - remind me of where you are at cyclewise?

Alligator - I think you are in similar spot to me, waiting to gear up for Ovulation?

Gypsy - are you still around?

AFM - cycle day 9 today, still about a week till my typical ovulation date, just getting work and stuff done. Dev got out of hospital just before the weekend and is back at school this week so my life has gotten a bit more structured and easier again thank goodness! Still tired, need to have a few early nights I think!

Work is busy busy so will keep me occupied till the timing comes around, will probably start OPKs in 4 days or so.

Have a lovely day ladies (or night, depending on where you are in the world!)


----------



## ricschick

Looks positive eppgirl!!


----------



## Alligator

Hi waiting! I think so.. cd11. BUT I got a temp dip this am... like, .1 degree. This is only my second cycle temping (last one was after a MC) but last cycle I had a temp dip on the day FF estimated O. The only time my temp went below 97.2 (usually 97.2-97.35). So... did I miss my surge in OPKs? Did I O already? Only time will tell, I did have some cramping today but it's hard to say if it's all in my head or just unrelated twinges!


----------



## eppgirl

:bfp: !!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3228.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Yay eppgirl!!!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Woohoo eppgirl!! Congrats!!

Waiting2c - im glad your little one is out of hospital. Hoping everything properly settles down for you all.

Isaac - yay! Countdown buddies! I wont be testing until AF is due though since I have ovulated late. September 29th is when Im due!


----------



## waiting2c

Massive congrats Eppgirl!

I haven't temped for a long time so am out of touch on how it works Alligator but I would think you would have seen the surge in OPKs as well as a slight temp dip. See what the next few days do temp wise (and be sure to BD just in case!!!)


----------



## Alligator

I'm so torn waiting! My temps will tell the tale the next couple of days. But given that I only have one cycle to compare it to it's hard not to wonder - I have read many women get dips on O day! 

Also, and I think this is what makes me really wonder, is with my pregnancy I O'd early. Probably around CD11-12. Baby measured 4 days ahead of what I was calculating based on LMP. I have 28 day (the odd 29 day one) cycles so O was always estimated around cd14-16. Given I was 4 days ahead (unfortunately I wasn't tracking with OPKs or temps that cycle, I was giving us one more month just seeing what happens)... I assume O was around cd11. So, maybe that's usual for me? Or maybe not? Ahh who knows!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats eppgirl!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations Eppgirl!! Great line!!! Xx

Waiting,glad things are better for you now xx

Afm, well cd28 and 10dpo and looks like af is here :cry: 
Tested like 3 times times yesterday as it was OH birthday but all clear bfn.

So I'm feeling pretty fed up. I don't think I can carry on with this ttc business. I know people have gone for longer but I just can't handle the emotional roller coaster. We started ttc in February and with past pregnancies happening easily this has been a bit difficult. With the mc in July, the terrifying week of uncertainty then the sad and stressful weeks that followed.....I just don't know if I can do it anymore. This year has been a blur, I've not concentrated on my work or my two beautiful boys. I need to be more focused on them.

Anyway, this may just be the cd1 disappointment, we shall see xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Congratulations eppgirl!!
Oh babybrain I'm sorry you're feeling pants, maybe take a bit of time to concentrate on the boys and see where you are then?

Afm I'm currently cd15 and nothing much going on. Think I've got just under a week till I ovulate but we'll see. 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry BabyBrain. I also had a MC in July (which stretched into August as I had to have a d&C) and it is truly a nightmare and takes such a huge toll. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I can't imagine how frustrating the wait/wonder is and knowing it's had a negative effect on your other interests and hobbies and family. I know for me I was a shell of myself the end of July/August. I just existed from day to day as best I could. September got a bit easier as I was finally feeling better and more myself, and waiting for my period to return. Now that it has and I'm on CD12 I'm hoping this is our month, but I know I'll be very let down if it's not. The MC was our first pregnancy and it's really truly awful that that loss is my only pregnancy experience. So unfair. Hugs to you.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Alligator xxxx I so hope this is your month and everything works out for you xxx


----------



## Alligator

Thank you BabyBrain - I know we will get our rainbow babies soon <3


----------



## waiting2c

Babybrain :hugs: 

Sorry in a rush and don't have time to type much more but dont want to read and run. I hope its just CD1 disappointment. Give yourself a few days and reassess.


----------



## Katy78

Hugs BabyBrain and Alligator.
I lost my baby boy in July too and it's been hell the whole time since we had the NT scan and got bad results. Feeling better now too but really hoping for another baby.
Yesterday would be my due date with the baby I lost in January. Yesterday was also perfect for discussing ttc with my OH as we went shopping without the kids but I chickened out.
I'm about to ovulate and feeling it strongly and it's hard for me not to take advantage of it.

BabyBrain, I'm sure it's just CD1 speaking. You'll feel better soon and get back in the game. And maybe this will be your lucky cycle.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hugs to you all, babybrain, alligator and katy. I too had a mc, before my lg. I fell with her a month after and I found it really hard to feel excited throughout my pregnancy as I then felt that I wasn't thinking enough about the baby I had lost. 
We are sometimes our own worst enemy and don't give ourselves a break to just be. We've got to look after ourselves too. It's ok to feel hurt, angry, upset or even just be ok. 
We are all here for one another and that's fab! We will experience this ride together, highs and lows! 
Fingers crossed for the next month! 
Were is everybody upto cycle wise?

Afm I got a peak on my monitor this morning which I was not expecting at all as my usual cycle has been 34 days or more for near enough a year now. I'm pretty confused as to why it's just changed?! On the plus side we have been bd'ing every couple of days since last week, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for the hugs and kind words ladies - I'm so sorry you've all gone through losses but it is comforting to know that I'm not alone and other women have been there and gone on to have healthy babies.

I am CD13 and just waiting to O!! Soooo boring and slow. I am so impatient. I am taking OPKs (getting a bit darker) and will take my first one of today soon. Temps are still down but somewhat steady so hoping I'll O in the next couple of days. We have been BD all week just in case so I kind of hope it's soon as DH and I are tired LOL. 

Rachy - that's great that you got your peak and have gotten the BD in. Fx you caught the egg!


----------



## rachybaby85

Ha ha Alligator I know that feeling. Think I'll be glad to be in the tww to have a rest &#128514;
Only problem is I started a vlcd yesterday thinking I had at least a week till I ov'd. Don't know what to do? Shall I keep at it or do you think it'll impact the implantation (if we were lucky to catch the egg) I have about 14lbs to lose to get me back to what I was before having my son &#128556;


----------



## Alligator

What's vlcd, Rachy? Sorry I am not up to date on all the lingo!!

Just took an OPK and it is nearly positive...soooo close. So I am thinking I will O likely tomorrow or Thursday as this is similar to how my OPKs were last month. Will take another tonight when I'm home! Or maybe this afternoon again at work as I have no patience ha.


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry it's a very low calorie diet, 600kcals a day. 
Sounds promising Alligator!!!


----------



## Alligator

Ahh I see...that is VERY low holy moly!! I do hope it works for you but make sure you're monitoring and getting enough nutrients!


----------



## Buffyx

Youre crazy Rachy!! You can eat 1200 calories a day and lose plenty of weight. Im not sure you can get anywhere near enough nutrients eating 600 calories. What is an example of your meal plan?! Im very interested. I have lost 32kg since having DS a year ago. I eat between 1200 + 1500 calories and go to the gym every day. 

I am about 3dpo today since I o'd CD17. I have a weird pinching sensation in my c section scar. I have NEVER had this before, so i hope it means something!! I know its early.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well ladies I think I am maybe 1 dpo today as I think I ovulated yesterday on cd15 I think we covered all bases bd'd twice CD 13, CD 14 and CD 15 and probably again today if we feel like it!! I got an almost positive on an ic opk on CD 13 and a defo smiley face on the morning of cd14 and I felt ov pain CD 14 and 15. Fx'd I will test around 12 dpo as I have to start taking progesterone supps if I am straight away.


----------



## rachybaby85

ah fingers crossed issac, my plan is a shake diet so there's enough nutrients in each one thankfully. Only doing it for the next couple of days and then back to calorie counting.
Buffy that's great weight loss, well done!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks rachy baby and good luck with the weight loss!! Good luck buffy fx'd your tww ends in a lovely bfp.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck, rachy! Just take care of yourself and make sure you're getting enough nutrients. I calorie count as well....mostly out of habit now as in 2010 I lost about 40-50lbs, and that's what worked for me so I've kept it up (off and on but mostly on as when I stop I put on a bit of weight).


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck ladies! I have high hopes for all of you that this will be it!

Did you confirm ovulation yet alligator?

I should start OPKs today I think, CD12, last month I ovulated on CD 18 so there is still time I think. My app says two days till fertile window. I was going to temp this cycle but then hospital and my forgetfulness got in the way lol. Maybe next one if this one doesn't work.


----------



## Alligator

Fx, waiting! I am on the tail end of my surge I think and expecting O today...I hope I get my temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck to everyone waiting on O, and in the 2ww :)

I am cramping quite a lot today. Gosh I am probably starting to overthink things since we are on to month 4 now and I just want it to happen so badly already.


----------



## rachybaby85

Oh fingers crossed Aligator, go get that egg!!!

Buffy-when are you testing? what are you, 4dpo today? 

Waiting-I found temping really difficult as I'm sooo forgetful! Fingers crossed you wont even need to next month.

Afm:- I think I'm either 2dpo or 1dpo not 100%, just ordered some ic so I can start testing a bit earlier as we're off on holiday on the 6th so would be nice to know, unless AF gets me before of course.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Rachy! Not a huge temp rise this AM so we'll see what tomorrow brings. I suspect O happened yesterday because of O pain but maybe today, who knows!


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies! So I was on this thread a few of months ago but we took a little break! Back again now though! Good luck to us all &#128516;


----------



## Buffyx

Rachy - because I didnt ovulate until CD17, i will just wait til AF is due to test. 

Im 4dpo only today!


----------



## waiting2c

Its getting to that exciting part of the month again - where everyone is in the TWW and we could start getting BFP's!! I really really hope we all do!

My ICs arrived today so I am all set for a cheaper POS time this month - I know I cant halt that addiction so I may as well do it for cheap! Might pee on one tomorrow - just to see what it looks like given I know I am 100% not pregnant and sometimes they show a shadow or a hint, this way I will know if that is there always or not lol (sounds good in my head anyway, reality is I want to pee on something already lol!)

Did an OPK today and it is heading darker, I think I will be on track for CD 16-18 for Ovulation. Will do them daily now to ensure see it darken up. Will have to start jumping DH from now on too lol.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Welcome back baby d looks like you are at ov time too, so many of us in the tww good luck!!
Buffy you can also calculate your days past ovulation still and test early if you so wish. I wouldn't recommend anything earlier than 10-12 for your own sanity.
Waiting- hope those opk get dark for you real soon. I always test twice a day. This month I had a faint line on CD 13 am and then by pm it was full on positive!! Happy bding!
Afm 2-3 dpo and all quiet on the western front. Still have a high sex drive despite all of the bding last few days that's a little unusual at this time of the month and feel very thirsty but I am recovering from a cold so might be that. I have quite a bit of distraction next few weeks so hoping not to analysing every little niggle.


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck to you Baby D and welcome back :)


----------



## becsboo

Following and gl x


----------



## rachybaby85

Welcome back baby D, is your tracker correct? If so I think well all be testing near each other &#128513;


----------



## baby D

I stopped tracking for a couple of months so not sure how accurate it is but I guess time will tell &#128516;


----------



## babyonthemind

Hi everyone! I tested at 6dpo last sunday, and got a BFN. Then tested again friday night and got a BFP! So I'm pregnant again! Seems a little hard to believe and scary. I can't believe it happened so quickly. I really didn't think the first try would be it!!! I'm due June 2nd, and DH will be working around the clock that month, so it's actually not so great ... but I'm trying now to think about that too much ....


----------



## Buffyx

Wonderful babyonthemind!! Congratulations :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Congratulations babyonthemind!!! Thats great news x


----------



## Katy78

Congrats babyonthemind!


----------



## Buffyx

AF is here 4 days early.
On to cycle 5..sigh.


----------



## faith2015

Congratulations babyonthmind!


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry buffy :(


----------



## becsboo

on no sorry to here this


----------



## baby D

Sorry to hear that &#128546;


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about AF buffy x


----------



## babyonthemind

Sorry about AF buffy :(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no buffy, that sucks!

Im still waiting to ovulate, tests have gone lighter without going positive so am back in a holding pattern, not sure if should BD tonight or wait to see what tomorrows test says. Feeling a bit let down by my body again as should be ov day tomorrow :-(


----------



## Katy78

Sorry buffyx!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry buffy. Xx


----------



## becsboo

waiting2c said:


> Oh no buffy, that sucks!
> 
> Im still waiting to ovulate, tests have gone lighter without going positive so am back in a holding pattern, not sure if should BD tonight or wait to see what tomorrows test says. Feeling a bit let down by my body again as should be ov day tomorrow :-(

Me as well exactly the same sucks Hun


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry buffy!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Buffy xx

Waiting, hope your OPK's are getting darker. Sometimes mine will go lighter and I just assume it's more to do with how long I held my pee or if I drank more or different time of day. Once they get dark it's more steady but in the run up it's a bit crazy. Good luck xx


----------



## rachybaby85

So ladies I caved and tested today 9dpo, what do you think......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2035.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 21









IMG_2033.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 20


----------



## becsboo

i see it :)


----------



## baby D

I see a line!!!


----------



## ricschick

I see a line!!!!


----------



## rachybaby85

I'm glad its not just me then! It's much clearer in real life too. Can't believe it!


----------



## baby D

Can't wait to see the line get darker!

I'm off work today! Feeling fluey! Managed to get to do the baby dance last night! My tracking is off as we stopped for a coioke of months so I don't know when il ovulate! Frustrating!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Congratulations rachy and babyonthemind!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm currently CD 19, 5DPO with no real idea when AF is due to arrive because of my irregular cycle.
Although considering a positive OPK on the 24, I'm assuming I O'd on the 25.
I want so badly to give my loving, soon-to-be-Husband a child of his own.
He is an amazing StepDad to our girls and loves them with his whole heart (and they him). It would be so wonderful to be able to do this journey together as a family!
I'm going nuts! I'm not really having any symptoms.. I know it's too early for that.. I just want to be able to test. I know it's too early. I will definitely cave before 14DPO.. just think I should at least make it to 10DPO(Wednesday of next week)


----------



## Alligator

Rachy it's faint but I see it! I hope it darkens up for you. Congrats!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I see a line Rachy!!!! Fantastic!

SS I'm the same with irregular periods, I plan to test at 9/10dpo. I've had faint positives around this time before before but also had them appear after 12dpo. I'm a POAS addict tho, so waiting to 9or10dpo is hard :haha: Anyway just want to wish you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo yay rachy!!!

Positive opk this morn, not sure my chances are any good though as no bd for 4 nights as hubby been sick. Will dtd tonight and I guess hope for the best!


----------



## becsboo

Positive opk for me today x


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks everyone. Just finished AF last night. 

Oh Rachy how exciting! Have you tested again?


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey buffy, yep tested again yesterday and today, cant help it!! The line is getting darker, I cant quite believe it yet till AF doesnt show. Fingers crossed for a sticky one.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## waiting2c

So happy for you rachy!!

I am not doing great today, positive ppl I've waited for for weeks yesterday and my dh chose to watch sport till midnight - knowing that I wanted to try make a baby. When I got upset said I'm still not feeling well anyway and stormed off. I didn't sleep at all last night, feel upset that something that means the world to me is less important than a sports game. I sent him a big email on how I feel and he either hasn't read it or doesn't care to respond. Part of me wonders if this is a turning point for our marriage. I hope I can get past it at some point.


----------



## Alligator

Oh waiting. Im so sorry. That sounds frustrating and I would also be upset if a sports match took precedence over starting our family (also - he couldnt take a short break? Not like it would take that long, thats up to him anyway!). Hugs to you. I hope you can take time to sort through things and come out stronger and happier. And I hope your DH comes around and sees how important this is to you.


----------



## rachybaby85

Oh waiting, Im sorry. Have you asked if hes seen the email? Sending big hugs x x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh waiting :hugs: that sucks! So sorry. Men are idiots.....must be something in the air today as I have some issues too. I hope you guys get it sorted out, I really dont get what gets into their minds. Hope you're ok xxx

I'm cd13 and my opk was still low today but not that it matters anyway as OH came home from work this aft in an extreamly bad mood. Ended up in a huge argument infront of the kids. It was just awful. So when we should be dtd we are not talking. So pissed off. 

I've had my doubts about continuing ttc as you know. But all this shit makes it worse. 

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear that babybrain - mean are jerks sometimes. They really dont get it at all.

He read the email and basically replied saying that he thinks I am putting too much pressure on things for it to ever happen and he still didn't feel great and was shitty that I got upset over it. He has missed my point completely. I have long cycles, based on my average cycle length I get 9.5 shots at this per year, and he just wiped one out. Now its 5-6 weeks to get back to here. 

I need for us to make up tonight now, I cant deal with being out of sorts, I need to sleep tonight, its end of month accounts time for me, today, tomorrow and wednesday are mental work days and I am getting little done for feeling so meh about it all.


----------



## becsboo

waiting2c if you dtd tonight you still might be in with a chance :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeah guys don't get it at all. I hope you guys are ok tonight and fingers crossed for you. So frustrating. Hope you get all your work done too. Xxx

Got a positive opk today. Still not talking and he slept on the couch.....wonder if his back hurts?! :haha: 

Hope everyone else is getting on better!

Still waiting to hear from Gypsy again? X


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

BabyBrain80 said:


> Yeah guys don't get it at all. I hope you guys are ok tonight and fingers crossed for you. So frustrating. Hope you get all your work done too. Xxx
> 
> Got a positive opk today. Still not talking and he slept on the couch.....wonder if his back hurts?! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting on better!
> 
> Still waiting to hear from Gypsy again? X


Hope all is well by tonight! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

becsboo said:


> waiting2c if you dtd tonight you still might be in with a chance :)

I second that!


----------



## waiting2c

I thought that too but he was still "too sick". Seems it's the only thing he too sick for

He won't be getting any for a few weeeks now as I know my chance is gone and I can't even think about it without crying. Now a 5-6 week wait to get here again. 

Might have to take a wee break from in here, will see how I go. Hope it works out for you babybrain


----------



## becsboo

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Nah no chance here. Not spoken 1 word tonight so no BD. 
We dtd on friday night, got a strong positive opk today Monday.......I wonder if theres any chance.....unlikely. Im just so mad that we've wasted another chance.

I cried last night. I should be 21weeks pregnant. Over half way there........instead Im going crazy. I cant go on like this.

So sorry Waiting :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

BabyBrain - I should be 19 weeks today :( I should be finding out the gender, not waiting for my period to arrive (hopefully not) and being mad at my body. It's so unfair. My d&c was 2 months ago today so today is a rough anniversary.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Alligator, I really hope af doesnt show for you. It really is unfair :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Me too - hugs. I'm sorry you're going through this. I truly know your pain. I miss my February 2018 baby.


----------



## Katy78

Hi all.
Just checking in. I'm sorry if I don't comment much but I'm a regular stalker.
Third AF since the AB is due, I had some light spotting yesterday evening, nothing since. Weird. We used the withdrawal method during O but it would be a miracle if I actually got pregnant from that.
I can start TTC now but my OH said no way after I casually mentioned it the other day. I shouldn't waste time putting off the discussion but I'm afraid my dreams will end.


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry to hear you're having a tough time with your oh's ladies, they really can be rubbish sometimes. I dont think they actually realise how much of your mind is taken up with ttc thoughts on a daily basis! Fingers crossed it gets resolved soon.

Alligator and babybrain I'm sorry you're feeling so sad, sending big hugs.

Afm:- not much to report, tests are progressing nicely, not due AF till tomorrow so really hoping for a sticky one. We go away for 2 weeks on Friday, so hoping to be able to relax and not stress about it too much.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So sorry for everything happening to bring you ladies down. Yes, men do 
Not know what we go through. It's hard. 

I've tried hard not to put the pressure on him. Tried handling it all myself. that's not going so well. As you all know how stressful it is.
This might be the last cycle of trying if we want to have baby before our August wedding next summer.
That's a ton of pressure!
With my possible false positive OPK on the 24th, and the possibility I was actuallly O'ing over the last few days even though nothing coming up on my OPK's...I've been so stressed I'm not even sleeping.
I hadn't once said.. "We need to do this now. It's important". I just would initiate and if too tired or not feeling it, I'd give up and pout silently.
Last night he was in the shower and I peeked in and said jokingly, "I need something tonight".. lol. He was all,"No way." (Jokingly) He's just so wiped lately and last night he was also trying to write his Coach Letter to our oldest Daughters hockey team. So he was stressed about that as well.
We really have not been DTD nearly enough. I could go almost everyday but he can go a week or more in between sometimes. Argh!
I said "Listen buddy, I'm challenging you to make a baby with me..if we're gonna do this it really is now". It's a joke bc before he joked all I had to do was challenge him and he's not let me down. Lol
He does want a baby of his own but I truly believe he doesn't have a clue how small the window is.
He joked about there not being time for that now..that it as hockey season..both watching and coaching.
I played into it and said if we make a baby during hockey season baby doesn't come during hockey season, football season.. or wedding time. 
Lol.
Anyhow.. he stepped up to said challange and we danced!!! &#128522;
So that was 3 times since Friday.. oh my goodness... my fingers are &#129310;
I'm really hoping something happens this month. 
Sorry for my rant.. I just didn't think I was going to get so stressed out. 
You ladies are all so great!
For those who are already out this month I wish you the most for this next month.
For all still waiting.. fingers crossed.
As always... baby dust to all!


----------



## becsboo

1dpo at last :)


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

becsboo said:


> 1dpo at last :)

:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay becsboo!! Fingers crossed!! Also for you ssmumma- I'm glad your oh stepped up!!

Mine wanted it the night after my previous posts and I was going to deny but I still had had some stretchy ewcm that day so thought maybe there was still a chance? Running out of opks really hasn't helped. It's helped my frame of mind to believe (even for pretend) that I still have a shot this month. No ewcm since yesterday morning so am I just being silly??


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

waiting2c said:


> Yay becsboo!! Fingers crossed!! Also for you ssmumma- I'm glad your oh stepped up!!
> 
> Mine wanted it the night after my previous posts and I was going to deny but I still had had some stretchy ewcm that day so thought maybe there was still a chance? Running out of opks really hasn't helped. It's helped my frame of mind to believe (even for pretend) that I still have a shot this month. No ewcm since yesterday morning so am I just being silly??

Thanks! I am too. I was ready to silent scream. Haha
Like I said though, trying not to put too much pressure on. However it's either going to happen or it's not. Higher powers working here.

As for you. I'm glad you got one more in! Maybe it was the right time.
Extra baby dust!! I really hope that's it for you' it's not over yet :)

I'm officially out of OPK's. Wondering if I should grab more so I keep testing but I really think if I didn't O on the 25, that I did over the last couple days even if I didn't see a +OPK.. 

Would you suggest to keep testing just in case or throw in the towel and hope for the best.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Glad you guys got another bd in and fingers crossed!

OH and I had another row last night after 2 days of not talking. he ranted a lot, I don't really argue, not one to like conflict. Anyhoo, things may not be quite resolved but he did apologise and realises he was in the wrong at the weekend and shouting In front of our boys. So that's good. We will work the other stuff out. I was gutted to miss my fertile days and I text him about it today. He came home and first thing he said was sorry about missing it......obviously he didn't know. 

I had some right sided pain last night so told him still a chance today if we are quick. So stuck TV on for boys and had a very quick bd up stairs :haha:

So we bd on cd 11 and cd 16
Clear and ewcm for most of the days between.
Cd14 opk was equal to test strip. Bit of nausea.
Cd15 opk was darker than test strip. Some lower tummy cramps and a bit of r side pain. Bit of nausea.
Cd16 opk lighter

Sooooooooo, any chance?! :haha:
Bit of a disaster really!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

BabyBrain80 said:


> Glad you guys got another bd in and fingers crossed!
> 
> OH and I had another row last night after 2 days of not talking. he ranted a lot, I don't really argue, not one to like conflict. Anyhoo, things may not be quite resolved but he did apologise and realises he was in the wrong at the weekend and shouting In front of our boys. So that's good. We will work the other stuff out. I was gutted to miss my fertile days and I text him about it today. He came home and first thing he said was sorry about missing it......obviously he didn't know.
> 
> I had some right sided pain last night so told him still a chance today if we are quick. So stuck TV on for boys and had a very quick bd up stairs :haha:
> 
> So we bd on cd 11 and cd 16
> Clear and ewcm for most of the days between.
> Cd14 opk was equal to test strip. Bit of nausea.
> Cd15 opk was darker than test strip. Some lower tummy cramps and a bit of r side pain. Bit of nausea.
> Cd16 opk lighter
> 
> Sooooooooo, any chance?! :haha:
> Bit of a disaster really!

Oh good luck!!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> BabyBrain80 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you guys got another bd in and fingers crossed!
> 
> OH and I had another row last night after 2 days of not talking. he ranted a lot, I don't really argue, not one to like conflict. Anyhoo, things may not be quite resolved but he did apologise and realises he was in the wrong at the weekend and shouting In front of our boys. So that's good. We will work the other stuff out. I was gutted to miss my fertile days and I text him about it today. He came home and first thing he said was sorry about missing it......obviously he didn't know.
> 
> I had some right sided pain last night so told him still a chance today if we are quick. So stuck TV on for boys and had a very quick bd up stairs :haha:
> 
> So we bd on cd 11 and cd 16
> Clear and ewcm for most of the days between.
> Cd14 opk was equal to test strip. Bit of nausea.
> Cd15 opk was darker than test strip. Some lower tummy cramps and a bit of r side pain. Bit of nausea.
> Cd16 opk lighter
> 
> Sooooooooo, any chance?! :haha:
> Bit of a disaster really!
> 
> Oh good luck to you!!Click to expand...


----------



## waiting2c

I reckon you have a chance babybrain, hopefully egg popped out CD16 and was still there


----------



## baby D

Waiting if you still had ewcm then you must have still been in with a shot! Ive got my fingers crossed for you! 

Ive no idea where I am in my cycle but managed a few BD so hoping we catch the egg!


----------



## becsboo

still a good chance babybrain


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey guys, whats happening? Im a bit lost now with where you all are in your cycles. Anyone near testing? Hope you are all doing ok.

Things here are still not going totally smoothly. Sometimes think Id be better off on my own. Im sure it will be better again soon....

Anyway probably around 4dpo and nothing to report. Xx


----------



## becsboo

im 4 dpo :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh cool! When are you testing?! Are you a poas addict or do you prefer to wait?

Id love to try and wait till wednesday! :haha:


----------



## becsboo

BabyBrain80 said:


> Oh cool! When are you testing?! Are you a poas addict or do you prefer to wait?
> 
> Id love to try and wait till wednesday! :haha:

i have started testing :blush: pics are in my ttc journal link in sig but i will test everyday now till af but i have a short lp only 9 days x


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck becsboo

Sorry things not great babybrain. Thinking of you x


----------



## ricschick

Babybrain I still feel you have a good chance sperm can live up to 5 days! Fx!! 

Good luck girls!! Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry youre having such a rough time at the moment, Babybrain :hugs:

Im CD14 and still waiting on ovulation.


----------



## Alligator

Buffy when do you usually O? I Od on CD15 last time and omg it felt like it took forever to get there! I hope you dont have much longer to wait. Xx


----------



## Buffyx

I have a few issues going on I think. My luteal phase is super short. Last cycle was 7 days :( I ovulated CD17 & got AF on CD24. Ive been feeling really bummed about it all. I started taking B complex this cycle, but my OPK was completely negative today. Im thinking about getting my progesterone levels checked.


----------



## faith2015

Good morning ladies! I am asking for help to read my chart. This is my first month taking temps. I have been using a normal thermometer until this morning ( i realized that I should of been using a BBT one ) geez newbie alert haha


----------



## BabyBrain80

Very quiet in here! Hope everyone is ok.

9dpo I think for me and bfn so far. But not surprising and not expecting a positive.


----------



## Buffyx

I think I am 1dpo today.

I have just been to see my Doctor this morning and will be getting a blood test to check if I am ovulating properly. I am CD18 today and will need to get it taken on CD24.


----------



## faith2015

10dpo for me this morning. I feel AF coming! I do not think I O'd this month.


----------



## baby D

So according to my chart, Ive still not ovulated but I think I have  been feeling more cm plus tell tale cramps. Pre ovulation temps are usually around 35.8 for me with 36 upwards for post ovulation. Ive had 36 for two days with a 36.2 today. Im hoping I have already ovulated as then I think our bd timings were ok! I hope!!


----------



## Mumof_2

Hi ladies :) 
little bit of an introduction - 

me and hubby are finally ready to jump on the ttc wagon for #3 ! we have a daughter (5) and son (3) and thought we were done baby making... but baby fever has gotten the better of us both lately and we've talked a lot and decided we are ready to have another! 

not sure where I'm at in my cycle if I'm honest as I really haven't been paying much attention to it... so once I've gotten my next period all systems are go! 

I conceived my daughter after 9 months, my son after 2 months! So here's to hoping it doesn't take too long. I'm super impatient too haha... 

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon!


----------



## cherrished

Morning ladies, 

Just wanted to pop on and say hello we are currently trying for our 3rd baba wishing you all the best :) xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Mumof_2 & cherrished, good luck :dust:

Cd27 and 12/13dpo......and Im spotting red and a few very faint twinges. Looks like the start of AF.
Im gutted even though I knew it was not going to be this month. Stupid argument!!! Im a bit mad at OH for being an arse at the wrong time!

Feeling a bit sad too as its the wave of light tonight for pregnancy & infant loss rememberance day...so if you can light a candle at 7pm your time for babies we have lost. This year Im lighting a candle for 2 babies :(


----------



## Alligator

Im so sorry BabyBrain... my DH and I are planning to light a candle as well. Prayers to you.


----------



## baby D

Im sorry babybrain xxx


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi everyone! It's been a few years since I've been on here but I'm back and working on baby #3! I'm already 3dpo on our first cycle trying....and taking things very chill this time. No charting, temping. For now anyway lol. I haven't really had difficulty getting pregnant so fingers crossed this time happens as quickly as it did with the last two!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies and Welcome Holly x

Af is in full force! Thats 2 extreamly heavy periods since my mc, and quite painful. Much heavier than before. 

Im tired of this rollercoaster. My first pregnancies came so easily and this one has become such a struggle physically and emotionally. 

Anyway, where are we all at? Anyone testing soon?

Waiting2c how are you getting on? X

Alligator...any news from your doc? X


----------



## Alligator

BabyBrain the two periods I've had since the MC were the same. Much more painful than I am used to and heavier...although, the first one was really only heavy for one day, the second about two days, then lighter. I hope you have some relief soon and I hope this next cycle is good for both of us!

My doctor is sending me for blood work but due to the weekend and inability to get away from work for appointments, I'm not going in til Wednesday. Then I'll have to see my doctor to get results, maybe on Friday! I feel better just knowing I'll be tested, so that's something. I feel much calmer and in control this cycle (as of now) and more relaxed. I hope that bodes well.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone, sorry to have been MIA for a bit. This cycle took quite a toll on me emotionally - I kept trying to kid myself I had a chance but at the same time a part of me knew I didn't. No AF as yet but I havent quite got a handle on how long my LP is, last month was 15 days, which would mean today for a Monday no chance OV, and tomorrow for a Tuesday ov (which we did actually DTD on), I caved and tested this morning, bfn. Been a bit of a week, had some family drama which we are working through. Hoping for AF to arrive so at least have a countdown to ov again!

Sorry to hear about heavy painful AFs Alligator and BabyBrain, I hope things settle back to normal again for you both soon. Glad you are getting some bloods done Alligator, should hopefully give you some answers as to why you keep getting faint lines even now.

I am so with you Babybrain - my first took 6 months, second was a slip up and now this one nearly a year of trying and either it doesnt happen or life gets in the way of even trying. Two of my good friends have been pregnant (one just had a baby yesterday) and I had my first before either of them and now one will have 3 and the other has 4. 

On a more upbeat note welcome to all the new ladies! I hope all of your stays in this thread are short! (and becuase you get your BFPs, incase that sounds weird!)


----------



## Alligator

Sorry to hear youve been having a tough go, waiting. I hope you get some answers soon so you can close the chapter and move forward. Sorry youve had some drama as well, that makes it so tough when things are chaotic around you. Hugs.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome new ladies!

I'm sorry about the BFNs and AF showing up uninvited.

I have some news. OH and I had a talk about continuing ttc and he said no. I was devastated, I cried a lot but I let him be. Then last night he initiated a BD session. I couldn't believe it. He said that that doesn't mean we're actively ttc again but it gives me a chance this month, at least. I really hope I ovulate in the next couple of days. I'm using OPKs and getting negatives for now.


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry youre having a tough time waiting :hugs:

Hey Cherrished, i remember you when I was TTC previously :) Good luck!

Im 6dpo today. Last cycle I got AF when I was 7dpo, so we will see what happens this time. I am getting a blood test tomorrow morning to check my progesterone levels to see whether I am ovulating properly. I will get the results on Friday.


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Katy - that&#8217;s a start!!!

Hope your af stays away Buffy and that bloods give some info on what&#8217;s going on!!

Cd1 here


----------



## Alligator

Sorry to hear that waiting...fx for this cycle, you can start fresh.


----------



## cherrished

Buffyx said:


> Sorry youre having a tough time waiting :hugs:
> 
> Hey Cherrished, i remember you when I was TTC previously :) Good luck!
> 
> Im 6dpo today. Last cycle I got AF when I was 7dpo, so we will see what happens this time. I am getting a blood test tomorrow morning to check my progesterone levels to see whether I am ovulating properly. I will get the results on Friday.

Hey hun yes I remember, wow seems such a long time ago now lol now we are both trying for baby no 3 :) good luck hun xx


----------



## baby D

Im spotting so think Im out &#128546;


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Baby D

AFM I got my progesterone 21 levels back. They are only a 6.2 (20 for UK/AUS girls.) My Doctor said I did not ovulate (GP - not a specialist) and everything I have found and read says that I have ovulated, although the numbers are still very low.

So frustrated and confused. 
Im on CD26 today. Having AF cramps for 3 days now. Beginning to think Im stressing and delaying AF.


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry waiting and baby D.

I ovulated on CD 17 which makes it 4 days after BD. Highly unlikely I got pregnant. 1 dpo today, AF is due on 31 Oct.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls sorry I have been absent had a bit of a break from here! I will catch up properly when I get a moment. I think I am 1dpo today not sure think I ovulated yesterday not as hung up about it as I have been so we shall see! Have we had any bfps??


----------



## Mumof_2

hi guys. Hubby and I agreed we would start ttc after my next cycle as I hadn't been keeping track... unfortunately I MC on 19th Oct. Didn't know I was even pregnant... first MC. around 6 - 7 weeks according to the hospital. Wasn't sure whether to post in here but as I had posted a week or so ago about wanting to start ttc #3 I thought I'd update you all. I've been advised to give ourselves some time before ttc again. Probably going to leave it until after Christmas to let my body heal. Good luck to all those ladies testing soon, hope you get your bfp! xxx


----------



## Buffyx

In a strange turn of events, I got my BFP last night at 9dpo. My progesterone is low, so I am not having high hopes for it sticking, but my Doctor thought I hadn't even ovulated, so it was a big surprise seeing a positive pregnancy test!!


----------



## Alligator

Oh buffy! Good luck!!


----------



## becsboo

Buffyx said:


> In a strange turn of events, I got my BFP last night at 9dpo. My progesterone is low, so I am not having high hopes for it sticking, but my Doctor thought I hadn't even ovulated, so it was a big surprise seeing a positive pregnancy test!!

congrats hun fingers crossed for a sticky :flower:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Mumof_2 I'm so sorry :hugs: Of course this is the right place to post, we are all here for each other and I've had amazing support this year from the lovely group of ladies here. So if there is anything at all you need to talk about/vent or whatever....we are all here xxx

Buffy! Good luck!! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Katy78

Buffyx, congrats and good luck!

Mumof_2, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow buffy finders crossed for you!! Can you talk to someone about taking progesterone?


----------



## ricschick

Buffy congratulations!! Wishing you a sticky bean!!!! Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

It was Saturday night when I got my BFP. It is finally Monday and I am headed to my Doctor soon. She isnt a specialist though, so unlikely to prescribe progesterone.

Thankfully though, I have been having perfect progression on my FRERs so far, so fingers crossed.


----------



## MissGii

Hi all newbie here, mind if I join in? I'm TTC no 3 currently have 2 girls so hoping for a boy. I came off the pill in July and didn't get Af till start of oct so currently on day 15 of my cycle, according to my period tracker app i possibly ovulated yesterday but I don't know I only got a little egg white cm and I'm moody as lol did the bd late Friday night/ early sat and hoping to do it tonight ( couldn't do it sat or Sunday night because life haha) fingers crossed I didn't waste this month and baby dust to all! Also congrats buffy best of luck to you &#128522;


----------



## waiting2c

Wow Buffy that is awesome news to read!! Congrats and hope everything goes well today!!

Very sorry for your loss Mum of 2. 

How is everyone else doing??where is everyone&#8217;s cycles at?


----------



## Katy78

Welcome MissGii. Good luck to you too!

I'm currently on 3 dpo, feeling incredibly bloated today, no idea why. Maybe it has something to do with clomid I took this cycle. I'm not trying to symptom spot, it's way too early for that and actually getting pregnant is not very likely for me. We'll see...


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome MissGii and good luck :dust:

Great news Buffy, got my fingers crossed it sticky and keeps progressing well! X

Afm Im cd9 and things with my OH aren't great again....
I am thinking that we really arent in a good place just now and I should take a break from ttc. My problem is the need to be pregnant again since our mc. But with all the stress going on and well, to be honest I dont know how much more I can take...its just not the right time.


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry to hear BabyBrain. It's so hard after MC, I know just how you feel, wanting to be pregnant again.

I know this isn't for everyone but have you thought of counselling for you and OH? DH and I have had struggles in the past and counselling was relationship-saving for us.


----------



## heaveneats

congrats buffy :)


----------



## Alligator

Oh - I am 5dpo today. Felt stabby/sharp lower pelvic pains yesterday and again this AM. Not sure if it's gas issues or just general muscle twitches but it feels similar to O pain but not quite. It's also not quite AF cramps either, much more intermittent, and sharp, rather than achy.


----------



## becsboo

Alligator said:


> Oh - I am 5dpo today. Felt stabby/sharp lower pelvic pains yesterday and again this AM. Not sure if it's gas issues or just general muscle twitches but it feels similar to O pain but not quite. It's also not quite AF cramps either, much more intermittent, and sharp, rather than achy.

dont want to get your hopes up but they do sound like implantation cramps


----------



## Alligator

Becs! Thank you for sharing your experience. When I was pregnant before I thought I felt implantation cramps but they were much more similar to AF cramps. I was like 6 days before AF was due on the couch and felt the telltale cramps and I was like 'that doesn't make sense I'm always regular' and that's when I just knew I was pregnant (POAS 3 days later and got a positive). Felt different this time, more similar to O pains but lower down and a little bit more inside (if that makes sense? not quite the same spot).


----------



## becsboo

my implantation cramps have been in different places each pregnancy :thumbup: good luck


----------



## Alligator

Thank you becs...crossing my fingers so hard!


----------



## faith2015

CD9 here! I missed a temp one day but taking OPK daily until I get a + or AF shows up!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck faith - hope it's soon for you!


----------



## waiting2c

Ooh exciting Alligator!! FX it means something great is on the way!

I feel our thread needs some more BFP's, we have all been going through a bit of a slump this past couple of months. TTC is hard. 

How did you get on Buffy?

Babybrain :hugs: TTC is hard enough without relationship issues to work through too! What day do you typically ovulate? Time for things to get worked through first?

Good luck to all in the TWW, may this be the last one you have to do!

AFM, CD 7 today, must order some more OPKs, typically ovulate between CD16 and 20 so a little bit longer to wait. Been trying to get our BD on track so that things happen between fertile periods too so my OH doesnt think thats all I care about now lol!


----------



## Alligator

Waiting thats what I did this month! Made sure to initiate bd outside fertile window. Honestly it made a difference. DH was happier. Didnt feel so used. I felt we were in a rhythm when the fertile period came so it wasnt as hard to get motivated to get going. Plus I ended up oing a little earlier than expected, so its always good to keep going when youre not fertile just in case! 

Hoping for good things this cycle! I feel really good about it.


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator - fingers crossed! 
I didn't think I was pregnant at all this cycle. 3 days before AF was due, I got cramps. They kept getting worse, so the day before I was due, I tested and got a BFP.

My tests have progressed and now the test line is as dark as the control line! So happy! Feeling nauseous and hungry, so good signs too so far!!


----------



## Alligator

Oh Buffy great news! Im so happy for you.


----------



## waiting2c

That is fantastic Buffy! I am so pleased for you!

Great that you are feeling so good about this cycle Alligator, I really truly hope it is it for you!


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks ladies!

Alligator - glad you are feeling positive. Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, sorry i've been mia, we went away for 2 weeks to Turkey. It was lovely but feeling nauseous in the heat wasnt much fun.

I haven't had chance to read back trough and catch up yet but congrats Buffy! Alli how are you getting on?

Hows everybody else doing?

I'm currently 7w1d and feeling pants, so exhausted! It's half term so keeping two little people entertained when i just want to hibernate. Got my first appt with GP next week and thinking whether to book in an early scan. We did with my previous pregnancies after having the miscarriage as 12 weeks seems so far away!!!


----------



## Alligator

Hi Rachy! So glad you had a good trip but I can only imagine the heat made nausea worse. Fx you feel better soon!

I am doing good - 7dpo and trying to resist the urge to test. Felt some AF like cramps this morning. Pretty intense for about 10-15 minutes then they dialed down a bit to a dull ache for maybe 30-40 mins. Now it's not so much pain or discomfort but just an awareness of that area...like it feels warm inside, if that makes any sense?


----------



## eppgirl

Soooo.....this just happened!!!
Very cautious and nervous, but according to this Im 5 weeks today. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







37012439-A830-4DAF-9027-AA37559C3129.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Eppgirl thats so exciting congratulations!!! I got a faint positive today (and yesterday, farmer today!) too also. Fx for us both!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats both!


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats eppgirl & alligator!! Woohoo!


----------



## rachybaby85

woohoo! Congrats to you both! x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations eppgirl!!! Fantastic news :hugs:

Ali, so pleased your like is getting a bit darker! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

Afm....I'm maybe 1dpo. We bd yesterday morning then I did an opk a couple of hours later and it was positive. So I'm hoping we caught it. Might go again tonight for good measure :haha: again I don't feel we've done quite enough. Started off ok, cd10/11 then missed 3 vital days. We shall see.

I had a hold of a wee 13 day old baby this morning and I started crying. I've not known the mum long but she's a midwife and we have talked loads recently. She was so understanding as having been through lots herself. Plus 2 very close friends were there too, great support. But it's left me in a bit of an emotional mess today. 

Anyone else in the tww or testing soon? X


----------



## Alligator

Hugs babybrain. Sounds like you might have done just enough to catch it! Don't count yourself out. I've heard countless stories of having sex once or twice during the fertile period and becoming pregnant. It just takes once!


----------



## Alligator

This morning's tests...

12dpo and getting darker. I think this is my rainbow <3
 



Attached Files:







preg test 2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4









preg test 3.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 8









preg test 4.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyBrain80

Awesome Alli!!!! I can't wait to watch that line get darker....keep us updated! Xxxxx

And thanks, yeah it didn't take much trying with ds1, my first mc or ds2! This year seems harder. I guess it's to do a bit with age or stress and with the emotion it worse. X


----------



## Mumof_2

Congrats alligator & eppgirl! 

It's been 11 days since my mc, bleeding stopped by day 6.. just have very occasional browny stuff when i wipe (sorry tmi!) Me & hubby have decided to not prevent until my next AF but not go all out on trying.. however I'm obviously hoping it will happen straight away. only bd once (friday ) since mc.. not entirely sure when ill ovulate, BUT i did have crampy pains which mimiced ov pains late friday early saturday (mc cramps had stopped by day 4, but i guess it could all be down to that) 

Fingers crossed for any of you waiting to test!


----------



## Alligator

So sorry about your mc mumof2...hugs. I had that same brown stuff after my d&c...I never really even properly bled afterwards bar the 2-3 hours right after, I had gross brown stuff for a week and a half or so.


----------



## Mumof_2

Thanks alligator. It was all a bit confusing as i wasnt aware i was pregnant, only got confirmed during mc! We had only just decided to start trying for #3.. perhaps thats why i feel ready to try again so soon.. I'm so impatient lol


----------



## Alligator

I totally understand! After my loss it felt really healing for me to think of being pregnant again. I am so impatient I just wanted to fast forward time, but I think my body needed to heal. And I needed to do some emotional healing. I was a total wreck the month after my loss. It took almost 3 months and Ive just found out we are pregnant again!


----------



## Mumof_2

Glad to see there is light at the end of the tunnel! I find it super helpful reading other peoples positive stories after mc's


----------



## Alligator

Mumof2, I felt the same and still do. Youll get your rainbow! Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Mumof2 so sorry, hope you're doing ok. Its tough :hugs:

And I noticed in your sig you have an Austin......so do I :) same age too! We named him after the city Austin, Texas. We had been there at the circuit of the americas the previous year to see the motoGP. We had family in Houston at the time. So it stuck in my mind. 

And funnily enough if ds1 had been a girl, Lily was top of the list after my gran! As it is hes called Cameron x


----------



## Mumof_2

Doing alright thanks babybrain! I think it helps that i hadnt gotten used to being pregnant as i didnt know.. so it was all just a bit of a whirl wind. Glad to be the other side now though and focusing on ttc. 

Haha how mad is that! Ive not met anyone with an Austin yet!


----------



## waiting2c

wow congrats girls!! Super exciting!!

Glad to see we are having a better run of BFPs too! Makes me feel like this month might be lucky!

Fingers are crossed for you babybrain! Hopefully you got it!

I am still waiting to ovulate. took an opk just before and line is super faint so its still a few days away. App says 3 days till fertile window. hate having such long cycles (is CD14 today) will be CD17-20 for ovulation probably closer to 20.


----------



## MissGii

Thanks for the welcome ladies, so I'm on day 25 now and I have no idea what's going on lol. So Sunday morning I woke up with some brown spotting that stopped
Very quick then mon, tues, wed I had lots of cramps and felt off so I caved and tested wed was BFN then I got one decent streak of pinkish red then nothing cramps stopped and all. So today I checked my cp then I started bleeding like pinkish red I put a liner on and it's not enough to make it to the liner but is a little when I wipe?? Yep no idea I'll keep waiting lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

MissGii, got my fingers crossed for you. Always a waiting game!! :dust:


How are you getting on waiting2c? Opk turned positive yet? Hope your family are doing ok xx

Ali, how are you?

Mumof_2, how is your bleeding etc?

Everyone else? Anyone testing? :dust:

Afm think I'm 5dpo, had a few light cramps, nothing much else to report. :)


----------



## eppgirl

Ive got my first doctors appointment this afternoon at 1:30 its 9:20 here and Im so impatient!! Lol


----------



## Alligator

I also go to the doctors today! 11:30 and its only 7:50! Also impatient.

Im very anxious and nervous.. its really stressing me out and I know thats not healthy. Going to talk to my doctor about it. Otherwise I feel food. Very tired!


----------



## eppgirl

Same here, morning sickness has also started but its only from like 8 oclock at night til roughly 8 am.


----------



## Alligator

Oh no! Sorry youre not feeling well. Im a bit behind you so it may be coming for me. I hope not but Ill embrace whatever comes. It wont make me feel much relief as I was so ill last pregnancy that ended in loss, so Ill try to take everything as it comes!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck at the Drs girls, let us know how you go!!

I&#8217;m good thanks babybrain, opk is on its way to positive not quite there yet but either today or tomorrow will be. Been Dtd every second day lately so am going to keep that up till it goes light again. Hoping that&#8217;s enough


----------



## Alligator

Doctor took two pee tests. One negative and one faintly positive.. I feel like I knew that would happen! Shes sending me for blood work. I showed her my test from this morning and she said oh yes thats clearly positive I think youre pregnant but lets do blood work to confirm. I have to go for bloods and she will call when they get results.

My tests at home are so clearly positive, and Im only 4w2d, and it was a middle of the day pee and not very concentrated, so Im hoping its just that combined with crap tests they use. But it did make me quite anxious... I just wanted to hear yay youre pregnant from my doctor, and that didnt happen. Now I have to wait for blood work a couple days (cant get in til Monday or Tuesday) and then wait for results (probably Wednesday at the earliest).


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Ali, sorry that happened like that. It is still early and like you say mid day pee etc. But it does nothing to set your mind at ease. Try not to worry, just wish you were getting results sooner. Got a good feeling though :hugs:

Good luck eppgirl, let us know how you get on xx

Waiting, sounds like you are doing well....keep it up....so to speak :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks babybrain. I showed my doctor this mornings fmu FRER (test line is as dark as the control) and she said wow yes clearly positive, if I only saw that I would say youre pregnant so thats reassuring, but Im sure its standard for them to confirm either via pee or blood. Maybe my mid day pee doesnt like their cheap tests. I was hoping for reassurance but I just have to wait.


----------



## Mumof_2

Hi baby brain. Bleeding has been gone for about a week now.. browny blood few and far between too.. so physically doing well. Did a test as it was advised by the hospital to ensure i was no longer pregnant before trying again & that came back negative so trying to decide whether to wait for my next period or start trying now...! Wondering how they will date it etc if i dont wait.. i suppose a scan soon fixes that. We have done the bd a few times this week without prevention.. so i suppose it already may happen this month! Not sure when ill ovulate. Everythings so unpredictable after this happens isn't it!


----------



## babyonthemind

Hi everyone! I haven't been here in a couple of months, so I've missed a bit! Congrats to those of you who are pregnant! Mumof_2, sounds like I'm jumping in just as something bad has happened, I couldn't figure it all out from the previous posts since I had missed so many. I'm sorry about your previous MC :(

I'm nearly 10 weeks, and I can (still) hardly believe it. I feel really different about this pregnancy. I've been pretty scared, and asking myself what on earth have I done, etc, etc. But, for the last week or so, I think I'm getting better. I had a scan at 8 weeks, and when I saw that little bean in there I got so excited :cloud9: But it's hard not to worry about how I'm going to manage a career, 3 kids and a hubby that works a lot...


----------



## BabyBrain80

Babyonthemind Im with you 100% on that! Ive had so many mind changes this year its unbelievable! I do want another child but Im so scared about everything. Think back to your first and how dramatically your life changed. Baba 2 probably didnt have that much impact so Im hoping 3 fits in just as easily lol. We've been there done that twice so should be ok :haha:

Mumof_2, unless you were told to wait then theres no issue. They will work the dates out! If your body is ready it will do its thing! After my first mc in 2013 I left it and had 1 full cycle. Luckily we got pregnant. This year I left it again but I was a bit further along so its taken a bit longer to get there. My cycles are bang on 28 days now which they have never been before lol i was always irregular. 
Glad your test was negative, its a weird one, mine took ages to become a bfn and I was so relieved and upset at the same time. Im sorry you had a mc but Im glad it happened so early for you and you didn't go through too much. Its still bad but I hope you know what I mean. Anyway good luck, you're supposed to be extra fertile for a while! X


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies, can I join in here? I've not used these forums since our daughter was born, shes 5 now! DS is 9 now, i'll have to get around to sorting my signature. Since she was born we thought our family was complete until very recently we both had a sudden and unexpected change of heart. I do wish we'd have felt this way a couple of years ago so the age gap wasn't going to be big but here we are! We have decided if it doesn't happen within 2018 then we'll stop trying and enjoy the two we have. We have so many different thoughts about a third and with reading back a bit im so glad to see many of yous do too, its normal afterall :haha:

So I currently have the mirena and all going well i'll have it removed on monday! Baby dust to all you ladies and congratulations to the recent :bfp::baby:


----------



## Mumof_2

Thanks babyonthemind & buffy.

Babybrain - 
Did a test today and got the faintest of faint positives.... wondering if its hormone left over or the start of a new pregnancy?! However the most i could be is 7 days.. surely no test would give a positive for that? Beginning to wish id waited until after af showed so i knew where i was at!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww or waiting to O soon!! Look forward to seeing some more BFPs in here soon :)

So sorry to hear of your loss Mumof2 :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

Doctors appointment went well, theyve given me a edd of July 1st which is what I already assumed. Since my mc was just last month, they took some blood work and scheduled me for an ultrasound on the 28th. I feel like I wont be able to relax at all until I see baby.


----------



## Alligator

I feel the same eppgirl!!!


----------



## faith2015

xarlenex said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in here? I've not used these forums since our daughter was born, shes 5 now! DS is 9 now, i'll have to get around to sorting my signature. Since she was born we thought our family was complete until very recently we both had a sudden and unexpected change of heart. I do wish we'd have felt this way a couple of years ago so the age gap wasn't going to be big but here we are! We have decided if it doesn't happen within 2018 then we'll stop trying and enjoy the two we have. We have so many different thoughts about a third and with reading back a bit im so glad to see many of yous do too, its normal afterall :haha:
> 
> So I currently have the mirena and all going well i'll have it removed on monday! Baby dust to all you ladies and congratulations to the recent :bfp::baby:

Welcome! I had mine removed three months ago! Baby dust tonyou!!


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome!! Good luck for removal! Do you have to wait after that for a cycle to know where things are at or does it kickstart an af?

How is everyone doing? How you holding up babybrain- when are you testing?

I am hoping I am in the tww now, will keep taking opks to be sure as never actually saw a positive one, it was almost positive two days ago and then couldn&#8217;t take one for a day and when took next one it was faint again.


----------



## xarlenex

That's it out :happydance: but we do have a holiday booked for the end of June so it wouldn't be the worst idea to wait until I've had a full proper cycle because on the off chance I fell pregnant right away I'd be a good 32-34 weeks when we went. I don't mind traveling while pregnant but would rather be less than 30 weeks. It took 8 months with our daughter though so I'm expecting a wait anyway! Any of yous ladies have a home birth before? I did with DD and I'm getting really antsy at the idea I won't be able to with a third, turns out I had strep b, so I know chances are higher I'd have it again.


----------



## Mumof_2

xarlenex said:


> That's it out :happydance: but we do have a holiday booked for the end of June so it wouldn't be the worst idea to wait until I've had a full proper cycle because on the off chance I fell pregnant right away I'd be a good 32-34 weeks when we went. I don't mind traveling while pregnant but would rather be less than 30 weeks. It took 8 months with our daughter though so I'm expecting a wait anyway! Any of yous ladies have a home birth before? I did with DD and I'm getting really antsy at the idea I won't be able to with a third, turns out I had strep b, so I know chances are higher I'd have it again.

I _almost_ had an unintentional home birth with my son.... arrived at the hospital at 1.55am and had him at 2.01am! whoops :haha:

It does make me wonder if I should plan to have a home birth this time (whenever my time comes! :wacko: ) At least then you know what you're doing and don't have to worry about getting to the hospital haha. Perhaps when the time comes express your concerns to the midwife and see what options you have


----------



## BabyBrain80

I also nearly had a home birth with ds2, it all happened so fast!! But got an ambulance ride to hospital which is only 10 mins from home, got my bum on a bed and a few pushes he was out!! 

Also a group b strep carrier, so since I never got antibiotics during labour wee bubs had to get them and we had to stay in for 3 days. His results showed that he did test positive too.....I was in bits.....but luckily he had his antibiotics just after birth. I dread to think how things could have worked out otherwise.

Anyway, since they don't routinely test here I will be demanding it and abtibiotics.

Anyhoo, 9dpo here and I tested.....bfn of course! Xx


----------



## xarlenex

Close calls! Both my labours have been pretty long, DS was 48 hours and 20 mins start to finish, contractions never regulated at all as he was back to back. DD was around 24 hours. Babybrain80, after you've had it once in pregnancy they do then test there after here so shouldn't be an issue. It's ridiculous it's not routinely tested for. Zoe was born the Monday and it was the Friday before my midwife received my results (I'd been in hospital on the Sunday morning because I had a UTI, turns out they'd tested me for it then) and called me up asking if he was breathing properly etc. Then came to the house and told me I'd had strep b! Thankfully she hadn't contracted it because the outcome wouldn't have been good! Fingers crossed for you this cycle xx AF arrived today so CD1 for me, not a long wait at all from getting the coil out on Monday.


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome how quickly you got AF Xarlenex! Means you now have a brand new cycle to get trying in!

Babybrain - sorry about the BFN but you are super early still!

How is everyone else doing?

I am somewhere in the TWW, my guess 5po today. Not really sure as never saw the positive OPK but def felt cramps and bloat around Saturday which was when I was unable to take an OPK, Fridays was getting darker but not quite positive and Sundays was negative again. We kept at the every second day thing through to Monday night and now im taking a break lol! Have had a lot of cramping, and felt like my body was lead yesterday I was so tired, most likely too early for anything yet but always symptom spot lol!


----------



## Alligator

I'm the worst for symptom spotting so I totally get it!

I'm good - pregnancy is confirmed but I've found out my thyroid is acting up so my doctor wants to see me and get me on meds.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats good you have af xarlenex, hope you get a good cycle and a bfp at the end of it xx

Fingers crossed Waiting X Ive had cramps since I think I ovulated and every day since! You did great keeping up with the bding. I so hope this is your month xx

Afm.....10dpo. So, I had to order more ics since i only had 2 left fo this month and Ive used them already :haha: I had been trying to hold off till Friday( 12dpo) but well...:blush:

Anyway they came today so I did one this aft on a 3 hour hold and I thought I could see a very light shaddow but there was also a small scuff on the test so I wasnt sure. So dipped another one. Well, the control on this one was lighter than the first and I think theres a vvvvvvvvvvfaint line/shaddow. I'm currently holding onto my pee for as long as I can this evening and Im gonna try again. (So far Im at 2 and a half hours lol) Will let you know! I think its my eyes though so dont get too excited :haha:
Still getting a crampy tum.

OH being an arse again.....feeling defeated. Can't do anything right. Anyway, lets not get into all that again :wacko:


----------



## MissGii

I'm 3-4 days late now, bfn yesterday. I'll wait it out for a fees days now best of luck to everyone


----------



## waiting2c

Oh that&#8217;s not good about tyroid Ali, what do you do for that? Yay for confirmation from dr though !!

Oooh I am so excited babybrain, I hope that your next one shows something !!

I am tempted to test as feel off today - probs way too early but having intense stabbing cramps on left side today and feel sick (exact same thing as when prep with Dd!


----------



## Alligator

Babybrain keep us posted! Fx! Sorry oh is upsetting you - I hope things get better! 

Waiting - I have to be put on synthetic hormones to help regulate my thyroid.. its quite important in pregnancy apparently as thyroid problems can cause miscarriage, fetal abnormalities, birth defects... all sorts of really awful things. I take synthetic hormones to lower my levels and Ill be having blood tests every 4w all pregnancy long to monitor my levels.


----------



## waiting2c

Great that it has been picked up and you can get straight onto meds, I bet the next test shows a big improvement! Still would have been worrying for you!

Done another test yet babybrain?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies, no update for me, but just to avoid confusion I've had to go back to using my old account (that I forgot I had before making a new one!) as my mumof_2 account has been deactivated and admin won't reactivate :dohh:


----------



## BabyBrain80

So Ive tested 3 times today :haha: this one is clearest on a 2 hour hold and I've just done it!

Can you see it? Line looks a wee bit pink in real life. 11dpo xx Also my 9 year anniversary of first date with OH....although hes still an arse!!
 



Attached Files:







20171109_134446.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it babybrain! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm excited and terrified!! Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cannot wait to see your progression over the next few days :happydance:


----------



## Alligator

I see it clearly I don't even have to make the pic larger!!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, sorry I've been mia for a few weeks. I see a few congratulations are in order :)

I've been laying low as I've felt so rotten, I'm now 9w2d and beginning to feel a little better. We had a scan when I was 8w and saw bubs little heartbeat and she also measured me a few days ahead but we'll see. Got my first midwife appt tomorrow.

We've had to tell a few people as I'm struggling to hide it this time round, I'm huge already! so much bloat I think.


----------



## Alligator

Aw rachy, sorry you've not been feeling well! <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry you've not been feeling well rachy! Glad you're starting to feel better. Lovely that you got to see babys heartbeat :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yay baby brain !! How exciting!!!! Now I hope I can join you and be bump buddies!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I hope so Waiting xxxxxx are you still crampy? Its one thing Ive noticed this time, had cramps since ovulation or just before. Got everything crossed xx :dust:

Did another test this evening.....obviously! A wee bit clearer.

Sorry you're feeling rouch Rachy xx


----------



## waiting2c

I have just seen pic on the computer and its even more clear on here than it was on my phone, I am so so so so so happy for you! 

Yes I am still crampy, I really hope its a sign of something happening in there. Tested today (obviously lol) and was a bfn, but realistically was always going to be as am only approx 6dpo. Have family around this weekend so will try to hold off testing again till Sunday when they are gone, or Monday morning. 

Sorry you have been feeling so sick Rachy, hopefully passes soon for you!

Have you had any nausea ali?
Are you still around Buffy? How are you getting on.

Hey mrsmummy2, weird that your other account got deactivated!!


----------



## xarlenex

Congratulations Baby brain :happydance:


----------



## BabyBrain80

This is todays test...12dpo...cd27 (I think)
It's a bit pinker in real life.
 



Attached Files:







20171110_132132.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsmummy2

I know waiting2c! Very odd.. but ah well i seem to be catching up where i left off from my other account slowly!

Eek babybrain!! Noticed your signature & then saw your bfp :happydance: congrats!!


----------



## Alligator

Love the progression babybrain!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats BabyBrain, yay!


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome line babybrain!!!


----------



## MissGii

Another BFN for me, still no af


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Miss Gii, got my fingers crossed for you xx

Thank you everyone xxx :hugs:

Hope you guys dont mind but here is todays test..didnt quite wait for it to clear lol
 



Attached Files:







20171111_142917.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Looking awesome! Great line.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fab line! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Looking absolutely awesome!!!! What dpo did you start seeing something again?

I managed to sneak a test in this morn and feel lol i &#8220;might&#8221; see something, definitely wouldn&#8217;t photo though. Will try again tonight to see.


----------



## Alligator

Oh good luck waiting!!! Hope it darkens for you!


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I am not sure it&#8217;s anyrhing yet. Will see later on


----------



## BabyBrain80

Waiting I felt like I could see something on Wednesday evening at 10dpo, just a bit of a shaddow catching my eye. My last couple of cycles have been bang on 28days which is so unlike me!

The pics I have posted have been 11, 12 and today is 13dpo. This line is developing much quicker than last time.

I so hope this is the start of a beautiful line for you! :dust:

Also fmu wasnt that good, line was more obvious with second or third on only 2 or 3 hour holds and no fluids. Good luck xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Bfn today, really expected to see another line too, I know it&#8217;s still earlish but starting to feel out :(


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry waiting that is so frustrating. Could still be too early - dont count yourself out yet.


----------



## BabyBrain80

How many dpo do you think you are Waiting? Did you try 2nd more concentrated urine instead?
I know how you feel but try and stay positive :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

waiting2c - Try to stay positive. FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

I think 10dpo today and bfn this morning - I was so positive 2 days ago and now just feel a bit crushed


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope you do get your bfp this month & its just too early at the mo x


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies! Just having acread to catch up! Im 11 DPO right now snd no sign of af other than lots of cramping. 

Keep staring st my chart  what do you ladies think of it? Hoping that dip is implantation!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Still trying to get to grips with this charting malarkey so can't comment there :haha: but I have my FX'd for your :bfp:


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck BabyD!

I am not very good with charting but fingers are crossed for you that it was implantation!


----------



## MissGii

Well I'm 8-9 days late now and still bfn and no af


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry youre feeling down waiting. I hope your BFP is only days away! Hugs.


----------



## MissGii

Anyone had bleeding gums as a early symptom? I had a bfn yesterday but my gums have been bleeding the last 2-3 days which never happens Iv also experienced some foods tasting odd.


----------



## waiting2c

I have heard that can be a sign!!

Still bfn for me with 3 days till AF. Just really waiting for it now. I&#8217;ll be ok with it


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls, I'm back in the game. I took clomid again, hoping that OH would change his mind. Well, we never agreed on trying again but he hasn't been pulling out. We dtd the day before yesterday and yesterday and OPK was positive today. So O is tomorrow and I'll be testing end of November/beginning of December.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck Katy! :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Fx Katy!! <3


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Katy, thats great!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone???

Not even sure who is still checking in here!! Hope you prego ones are all doing well!

Is there anyone still ttc? I am, not sure what cd I am and am ok with it this month, will be trying again next month but decided to chill out for xmas. We dtd a few times, never saw a positive opk before I decided to stop taking them, theoretically am due for af on xmas day. Let&#8217;s see :)


----------



## Alligator

Good luck waiting!

Im doing good - pretty sick but hanging in there!


----------



## Katy78

Hi! :wave:.
I'm also still TTC. Well, I'm TTC and my OH is NTNP. He says that if it's meant to be, it's meant to be. He knows when I'm ovulating and still doesn't use protection so I'm happy with that.
I'm in my TWW and AF is due around Christmas or a couple of days later. OPKs were weird for me this cycle too. An early (almost) positive that was pretty much the same for three days and then back to negative. We'll see. We're covered anyway.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey I always keep an eye to see if this thread pops back up! Wondered how things were going?

Not going well for me Im affraid. To keep it short, Ive had 2 early scans, 1 at 7wks3days and 1 at 8wks2 days and baby isnt growing very well. There was still a heartbeat last week but it was slower than it should be and baby measuring more like 6weeks. The week between scans it hardly grew.
I've also got a large haematoma which they weren't too worried about. I hadnt been bleeding from this though. BUT I started bleeding on Saturday afternoon.....it could be from the haematoma or it could be the start of a mc. I think its the latter since bubs isnt growing.
Its been a very hard 2 weeks and all at the worst possible time.
I have another scan tomorrow morning to see whats going on.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh babybrain, I am so sorry you are going through this. I have been thinking of you over the past few weeks wondering how it was all going as hadn&#8217;t seen you post. I hope it isn&#8217;t and somehow things all work out ok.


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry you're going through this BabyBrain. I know it doesn't look good but hang in there. Miracles can happen. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst. Thinking of you.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Well ladies, not good news. Baby had no heart beat today and had hardly grown since last week. :(
Im just waiting and hoping to mc naturally and have a scan booked for 4th Jan, if its not happened I will need to try the medical route.
Cant believe its happened again. Devistated. 
We are not planning on ttc again, this was it for us. Too much stress and worry this year. Xxx


----------



## Alligator

As I said in the July thread, I am so gutted for you babybrain. It's so very unfair. ugh. I wish I could reach through the computer and hug you.


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry BabyBrain!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - does anyone ever still come in here? 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## faith2015

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies - does anyone ever still come in here?
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Sometimes I pop in! Very slow train here. Two chemicals in a row. Decided to take a month off of fertility meds and we are seeing a specialist on the first. I am on CD6 ! What about you? How are you doing?


----------



## Katy78

I'm still here. nothing exciting going on. On 9 dpo, waiting for AF or BFP ( preferably a BFP of course).


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear about your chemicals faith, hope you get a sticky bfp very soon!!

Good luck Katy!! Hope you get the bfp!!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks!

How are you doing?


----------



## MissGii

Hi ladies Thought id pop back in, so I got a positive opk this morning. ( I think ) iv been out all day and just got home decided to do another OPK ( different brand ) and no line what so ever? Im just going to focus on the positive one &#128522; I also had a ewcm so bd tonight yay
 



Attached Files:







4EBE0070-B8D9-4BAA-8DFD-D85756E128CE.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck MissGii x

So sorry to hear about your chemicals Faith :hugs:

Hope you get that bfp Katy x

How are you keeping waiting? Hope all well xx

Afm, well Im all over the place. Really been struggling to get over my mc. I was quite sure I didn't want to try again as having 2 mc in a row has been very hard and the fear it will happen again is huge! But the longing, broodiness is unbearable. 
In the past we've wanted to carry on ttc and have become pregnant which does help a bit. This time Im being reminded constantly that there will be no #3. It hurts. I had planned and can picture them being there in so many situations. I know I may regret not trying but I have given it a good go. Maybe there is something wrong?

I really want another child. Im just so scared. Im kinda hoping this feeling of longing passes. I spoke to oh on saturday and he was amazing. I really thought ttc was off the table but he very supportive even though hes scared for me too. It felt good to talk about how I am feeling.

So basically I dont know what will happen. For now I am waiting on my first af, my mc was just over a month ago. We have a little holiday booked for July, a cabin in Yorkshire near the coast, something to look forward to. So Im thinking of waiting till nearer then before deciding, see what these hormones do. Part of me wants to get ttc NOW!!! Part of me thinks best to wait a bit. Part of me says never again! 

Anyway, nice to see you guys xx


----------



## MissGii

BabyBrain80 said:


> Good luck MissGii x
> 
> So sorry to hear about your chemicals Faith :hugs:
> 
> Hope you get that bfp Katy x
> 
> How are you keeping waiting? Hope all well xx
> 
> Afm, well Im all over the place. Really been struggling to get over my mc. I was quite sure I didn't want to try again as having 2 mc in a row has been very hard and the fear it will happen again is huge! But the longing, broodiness is unbearable.
> In the past we've wanted to carry on ttc and have become pregnant which does help a bit. This time Im being reminded constantly that there will be no #3. It hurts. I had planned and can picture them being there in so many situations. I know I may regret not trying but I have given it a good go. Maybe there is something wrong?
> 
> I really want another child. Im just so scared. Im kinda hoping this feeling of longing passes. I spoke to oh on saturday and he was amazing. I really thought ttc was off the table but he very supportive even though hes scared for me too. It felt good to talk about how I am feeling.
> 
> So basically I dont know what will happen. For now I am waiting on my first af, my mc was just over a month ago. We have a little holiday booked for July, a cabin in Yorkshire near the coast, something to look forward to. So Im thinking of waiting till nearer then before deciding, see what these hormones do. Part of me wants to get ttc NOW!!! Part of me thinks best to wait a bit. Part of me says never again!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see you guys xx

Sorry to hear about your mcs, wishing you all the best for a healthy pregnancy in the future should you try again. Good luck &#128522;


----------



## Alligator

Hugs, babybrain <3 it's tough to know what the right call is...but if you find yourself wavering and wondering...give yourself space to do just that. Time has a way of making things a little clearer, sometimes.


----------



## waiting2c

Lovely to hear from you babybrain, I am glad ttc isnt off the table as I think a hard and fast no right now would make the feelings you are having too hard to bear.

I think your plan of giving yourself some time is a good one, take a couple of months for hormones to sort themselves out, try to enjoy not worrying about where in the month you are at, and then see how you feel about it. Time definitely helps to heal and give perspective on things.

Understand if you don't want to but if you do, would be lovely to hear from you every now and then still too!!


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Hello ladies :D 
I'm new to this part of the forum but not to the website! this site has helped me through two successful pregnancies :D Any whoooo my fiancé and I have decided to try for baby #3 :D This pregnancy is likely to be different due to the fact with my last daughter I had developed gestational diabetes and unfortunately after giving birth it turned in to type 2. We have been not trying not preventing for the last 10 months and nothing has happened thus far , so this is our first month using ovulation tests :D I usually have a 31 day cycle so I will be curious to see when I ovulate this month. I am on Cycle day 16 and for two days in a row now I have gotten a "high" smiley face on the ClearBlue advance ovulation test. Anyone else on cycle day 16 ? I would love to have a TTC buddy ! Sorry for being long winded I kinda suck at these introduction things :3 I am looking forward to getting to know you guys! Lots of baby dust <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome and good luck NinjaKitty! Hope your stay in ttc is a short one and you get your BFP soon :) x

Thanks ladies and thanks Waiting, I will stick around x

Wish this knot in my stomach would ease but think it's the sensible thing to wait a few months. At the moment I just want to get straight onto ttc but I know that my mind is all hormone crazy and I might feel differently in the morning!! Grief and hormones are a tough combo! X


----------



## NDH

Hi I'd love to join. I'm "trying but not trying" (somewhere between actually trying and NTNP in my books lol) for our 4th. I'm on CD10 today and likely will be ovulating in the next day or two.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck NDH, hope you catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey so af arrived this morning, feel good and bad. I actually took an ic on wednesday to see if everything was back to normal but a line came up quickly, not as dark as control but not faint either. I was quite bummed that it wasnt all quite over yet but part of me hoped it was a new pregnancy even though I didnt believe that!

Anyway af is here so things are looking better and here we are again at CD1. No idea what Im doing yet so will wait and see.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad af has returned babybrain, at least that means things are returning to normal and you can choose whatever you want to do from there!!


----------



## Gypsy99

Hey ladies! i haven't been on here for a long long time as i needed to really take a step back and hope that DH would sort himself out. Although he's still not 100% we are back on the saddle again so to speak. We never fully stopped trying, but just weren't going as crazy as usual.

Anyway i'm back to temping - which isn't working well as it's been so hot here. I'll probably test in about a week.

I had another laparoscopy in November, and my last AF was horrible, so hoping that she settles again. 

How is everyone doing? Will be great to start following everyone again


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Gypsy!! So lovely to hear from you!!

Man it is so hot here isnt it! Baking today!

Hope that your AF settles down now and that you have some TTC luck!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy!!!! Im so happy to hear from you! Ive missed you and wondered how you were doing. 

Ive been through a bit of shit but coming out of it now I hope. Thinking of ttc again but scared after 2 losses in a row. CD3 so still time to decide.

Glad to see you xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ok forget what I said before....things are still crap.

I peed on another ic hoping to see that it had gone bfn now that I've had a heavy bleed. Well Nope, damn thing still there! 

Apparently some people do still get a faint line after 1 or even 2 periods following a mc. My body was a bit slow last time, but not as bad, but then I guess things were a bit further on this time too. I had a scan a few weeks ago and she was happy everything had gone. So I guess I just wait and try not to POAS for at least a week! I'm right peed off, I was starting to feel happier and thinking it would be good to ttc again, felt a bit positive. *sigh*


----------



## mwah_xx

Hello *pokes head in* can I come and join? I have two DS (2012 and 2015) and have finally convinced DH that a third baby would be a good idea so we&#8217;re just starting out on our third baby journey.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hello and welcome :)


----------



## mwah_xx

BabyBrain80 said:


> Ok forget what I said before....things are still crap.
> 
> I peed on another ic hoping to see that it had gone bfn now that I've had a heavy bleed. Well Nope, damn thing still there!
> 
> Apparently some people do still get a faint line after 1 or even 2 periods following a mc. My body was a bit slow last time, but not as bad, but then I guess things were a bit further on this time too. I had a scan a few weeks ago and she was happy everything had gone. So I guess I just wait and try not to POAS for at least a week! I'm right peed off, I was starting to feel happier and thinking it would be good to ttc again, felt a bit positive. *sigh*

Oh thats crap - Im so sorry **hugs**


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks xx I'm freaking out a bit but will just try and stay calm and be patient for a while. See what happens. Nothing seems to be going right with my body these days.

Mwah, I hope your journey to #3 is a quick and easy one! :) xx


----------



## Prinny

Hi all, I would love to join this group if poss...Ive just come off my Mirena coil (jan 19th) after deciding with my OH we would like to try for Baby no3, i havent been on here in a few years (since having my DD in 2013) so its exciting to be apart of this all again &#128521;...xx


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck to all the new ladies here!

BabyBrain, I'm sorry you're still going through this. I hope you can move on soon.

Gypsy, I'm happy you're back to TTC. FX you get your BFP soon.

AFM, in CD 9 and just waiting to O. We still haven't BDed this cycle because our youngest has a cold and doesn't sleep well and wants me near him all the time. I hope we manage to BD tonight. Expecting O in a week or even sooner.


----------



## mrswichman

Hi everyone!! Was just wondering if i could join...OH and I just decided to TTC for what would be MY third and our first together.


----------



## waiting2c

Welcome and best of luck to the new ladies! I hope you all get your BFPs quickly!

Sorry to see last month wasnt your month katy, hopefully you got in some BD now!!

AFM, I haven't really made it public in here as yet but I think most of you know. I got my BFP in December and am 9 weeks now, hanging out for 12 weeks and a scan to make sure all is okay.


----------



## MissGii

Feeling really frustrated &#128549; I started spotting very light a couple nights ago just before I went to be so put a liner on and nothing in the morning or all day until I went to bed again a little bit more lighter spotting so repeated the same thing now nothing again all day and now its light spotting again. Im trying desperately to hold onto the hope its IB but I also feel like Im completely kidding myself. The same thing happened in a previous cycle I spotted right on ( possible ) implantation time and I was so convinced and it turned out to be nothing


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations again Waiting!!! This makes me sooooo happy :dance:

Thanks Katy and hope your son feels better and you gets some BDing on time! X

Welcome mrswichman and good luck :)

Got my fingers crossed MissGii, all this waiting and examining everything is so frustrating. :dust:


----------



## Alligator

So thrilled for you waiting!! And the wait for the scan is always so long, seems like ages. I hope it passes quickly for you and I'm sure all is well <3 hope you're feeling good!


----------



## mwah_xx

waiting2c said:


> Welcome and best of luck to the new ladies! I hope you all get your BFPs quickly!
> 
> Sorry to see last month wasnt your month katy, hopefully you got in some BD now!!
> 
> AFM, I haven't really made it public in here as yet but I think most of you know. I got my BFP in December and am 9 weeks now, hanging out for 12 weeks and a scan to make sure all is okay.

What lovely news - CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks everyone!! I am excited!!

Hope to hear of more bfps in here soon!!


----------



## Phantom

Hi everyone, I've hesitated posting in here because its been almost 2 years of disappointment every month and I don't want to make the disappointment harder. :cry: At first I was just secretly hoping for #3, then we were ntnp but now we have been really trying. Hoping to get that bfp soon. Last cycle I was 3 days late when aunt flo came and I cried so hard I made myself sick. Maybe it'll be easier if I have a place to talk.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Phantom :flower: 
I hope we can help you along your ttc journey, this thread has helped me through some rough times. So feel free to vent about anything at all....better out than in! Good luck :dust:

Afm, well had another positive test today and it's really getting me down. I just want to get that bfn so I can move on. I do think it's a bit lighter and it is still quite a light line....it's just still there :cry: I'm pretty sure there was a bit if retained tissue, I really hope it's passed now with my bleeding last weekend (mind I did get a few bits), so I'm very hopeful it's heading in the right direction.


----------



## mrswichman

Hello Ladies...sorry haven't posted...a lot going on. So with precious pregnancies...what were your oddest symptoms...making you think/know you were pregnant??


----------



## NDH

I never posted in here, but I found out I am pregnant this week. My 9th pregnancy (I have had 5 miscarriages) with almost every one of them I have had vivid dreams either of being pregnant or not being pregnant for a day or two before testing positive. A few times I've felt implantation too and just known, which is hard to describe. 
I also get a heavy/full feeling in my uterus with little punching pains. It's a subtle but to me distinct feeling from AF coming. This time I was also nauseous and had sore boob's in the days before my positive.


----------



## Katy78

mrswichman, my weirdest symptom is that I taste good according to my OH when he goes down on me (sorry for TMI).

Congrats NDH.

AFM, on 4 DPO. I was bloated so much yesterday it really hurt and my tummy looked like 5 months... It still hurts this morning but it's better. Maybe it has something to do with increased dose of clomid this month.
Patiently waiting.


----------



## MissGii

Iv started taking Vitex ( while waiting for my fertility clinic referral to go through ) any have and Vitex stories to share? Good or bad ? Thanks


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations Waiting!! I'm very happy for you. I hope everything goes smoothly from now.

I hope everyone is doing OK? I'm onto my final year of study. We are still trying for a baby after 2 years off birth control. My SIL is now 20 weeks along and she is expecting a little baby girl. A little gutting, but definitely happy for her. 

TMI has anyone had pain / during intercourse? hubby and I were doing the deed last night and he really hurt me, which he doesn't usually do. I think he hit me right in the cervix! Then said he did it because that's how babies get made LOL. 

I've been aching all day, but it could be ovulation pain.


----------



## MissEleonora

Hi guys Im New to this and I have nobody to talk to because I havent really got any friends but I was wondering is it too late for me or do I still have chance to be pregnant? my af is due tomorrow but at 10 dpo (2 days ago) I had a false positive (I think) because ever since that positive Ive been getting negatives :( I have very regular cycles (35) and I have so many symptoms I just feel pregnant its weird but my instinct is telling me I am. But the negatives are just making me feel so anxious and depressed considering I had a false positive the other day :( it was a sainsburys test so I heard theyre not reliable Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all,

MissEleonara.....what happened? Did you test again? X

Gypsy, sometimes I feel a bit of pain and I think it's him hitting my cervix hard! Don't know if it's something that happens at certain times during the month? The pain doesn't last though....hope it eased quickly for you. X

Afm, well I did another hpt on Saturday and it was a bit of a squinter on a 10miu ic, so I'm hoping that the hcg goes very soon and I get a good proper af very very soon.

I was at the docs with ds2 last week and quite randomly he asked if I had trouble with my thyroid (I did have it tested 3 years ago actually but I forgot that lol). He examined my neck and it's a bit swollen but didn't seem to concerned. (It wasn't even my appointment so he didn't have my records open) (plus I haven't noticed a change in it!!) I have read since that your thyroid can enlarge during pregnancy, if I had realised there could have been a connection I would have mention my mc in December. So anyway, since reading about thyroid issues and miscarraige I think once I get this BFN business out if the way I will go back and see if I can get my thyroid checked again and anything else they think of. See about higher doses of folic acid or using aspirin. 2 mc back to back has got me paranoid! 
9 weeks since I lost Tiny :cry:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

Can I join?
TTC #3!
Hypothyroidism... My levels are nearly back to normal and my periods are getting much closer together (30 days) Was nearly 40 days at one point...

Not holding my breath just wanted to see how things went! 
Got some OPK so will see what they say starting end of week.
First month trying! AF finishes tomorrow and will start trying on Thursday

xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Buttercupbabi :) I wish you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. I took a break for a few months of TTC #3 but I'm back and ready to catch that egg! Not obsessing, not tracking ovulation, no temping, etc but seriously hoping it won't take forever! 
I'm due AF tomorrow... got bfn today so assuming AF will show tomorrow/over the next few days. 
My cycle used to be 32-33 days, but after having a MC in October last year they've gotten back to 28 days on the dot for the past 2/3 months, so I'm hoping I'll either get AF tomorrow, or a BFP within the next few days.

Looking forward to seeing lots of :bfp: on this thread!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hope you don't mind another person popping in! We are about to start our first month ttc. I have a baby (9 months) and am terrified of a small age gap, so any reassurance is appreciated for anyone with experience! There is 5 years between my first and second. It took us 1 try to conceive #1, but a total of 10 cycles (12 months) for a sticky #2. I'd like closer to a 2 year age gap with the next kid, but with how long it took last time I'm afraid of waiting. That said, i'll be avoiding next month as I don't want to risk a crimbo baby! 

Babybrain, are you still symptomatic? Sorry things aren't sorting themselves out faster. 

Gypsy, I get an uncomfortable kind of burning pain around when my period is due (likely hormones). Where are you in your cycle? If still kind of at the beginning your cervix may still be low, and if hubby is really going to town...ouch!


----------



## mrsmummy2

gigglebox - we don't have a huge gap, but I got pregnant when my daughter was 18 months old.. so a 2.5 year age gap. I honestly prefer it. We now have a 6 year old and 3year 7 month old and it's great. they play well together, have similar interests (even though they're girl and boy!) I'm more nervous for a large gap with #3 tbh. I worry baby would end up being left out as he/she got older etc.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi everyone!

Well this looks officially like CD1 for me. My ic's got down to a tiny squinter and I've had a bit of on/off pink/brown on wiping a few times over last 3 days and finally we have proper bleeding!! Happy to see it for once! Who knows what's going to happen this cycle but hopeful it's ok and I've got some OPK's on standby (probably need more though!)

How are you all doing and where are you at on your cycles?


----------



## Katy78

Great to hear BabyBrain! So will you be TTC this month? 

Sorry all, I've been stalking this thread and not commenting.
Welcome to all new girls I might have missed.

I'm on CD 7, just took my last Clomid pill today. I don't have any more so this month is my last real chance to get pregnant. I've never gotten pregnant without Clomid except my second son right after a miscarriage.


----------



## gigglebox

Bb, you said the ic's got down to a squinter--did you have a c/p?

I'm cd10. Really bummed as i was hoping for an early ov so as to aim for a November due date, but i've been sick going on 8 days now -.- no doubt it'll be pushed back. Oh well!

Good luck Katy! You can't get any more clomid perscribed?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Giggle box, it's just taken my body a veeeeery long time for my hcg levels to drop after my mc in dec. I had a bleed 6 weeks after it while still having light positives, and passed a couple of small lumps which I kinda figured could have been a bit of left over pregnancy tissue (even though my scan was clear). Anyway that was just over 4 weeks ago...well 32 days. The ic's are like 10miu and yesterday the line it was hardly visible, so defo come down thankfully. Now I've got a good normal bleed, so hoping things are back on track. :)

Hey Katy, I think so but I'm so scared to try again. Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh ok, makes sense. I'm sorry for your loss; hope things are back to normal and your healthy "sticky bean" is right around the corner!


----------



## Katy78

I was prescribed clomid before my first son and I didn't use it all as I got pregnant right away so I took it on my own before my second son. Now I got it from a friend. I can't get a prescribtion as we're not even officially TTC. My OH would flip out. Plus, you can't get clomid in my country, you can get a prescribtion though and buy it in a neighbouring country.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks for the replies regarding cervix. It was right around O time that it was hurting. 

I'm getting closer to O again, so hopefully it doesn't do that again! 

Babybrain I'm sorry about your MC. I didn't realise as I was gone off here for so long. Fingers crossed your body gets back to normal quickly.

Welcome to everyone else. 

AFM - day 5 of my cycle. Still can't believe how long this has all taken. I'm off to the doctors this week to talk about my last operation, and whether I can get more blood tests etc. I might harass her for some clomid as I'm getting rather sick of nothing happening.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Gypsy, hope you get on ok at docs.

Afm, af is over and cd8. Theres far too much waiting for things to happen in this ttc malarkey!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck babybrain! Waiting is the worst.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Alli, Cd15 now and had a positive opk yesterday, fingers crossed! Will no doubt start POAS in about a week, you know me! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I've been sick with mono! It's substantially delayed ov this month; i'm not even sure if it'll happen now. I thimk i'm cd23 with no signs of it happening any time soon...guess we'll see.

Bb I'm excited to see your tests :)


----------



## Alligator

LOL babybrain, I know that feeling well! Confessions of a POAS addict, for sure. Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies xx

Sorry you've been ill Giggle xx


----------



## Katy78

Good luck BabyBarain!

gigglebox, I hope you O soon.

I'm on 3 dpo, O was late this cycle. I don't know. It's been a weird cycle, not getting my hopes high.


----------



## peachybanana

ttc #1


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all, I'm also not holding out hope this cycle as I've been taking a lot of tylenol and I've read it can make your uterus inhospitable to eggs, should any even be fertilized. :shrug: we'll see.

Katy why do you think you o'd so late? Why has it been weird?


----------



## Katy78

I don't know why. I was on 50 mg clomid. O pain started early, on CD 12 but OPKs were negative. Pain came and went and I felt a pressure in my uterus that I usually feel just before AF. Then OPK was positive for two days without any specific symptoms (I'm usually in tune with my body but now I really can't tell...). Now I'm having the same pre-AF dull cramping/pressure. And it's only 3 dpo.


----------



## gigglebox

Very odd...have you used clomid before?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Peachybanana! Love your name!
Where are you in your cycle? How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Katy78

gigglebox said:


> Very odd...have you used clomid before?

Yes. I've been taking it for 5 months now I think and no success yet.. In the past I've gotten pregnant on clomid every time but I guess my age has caught up with me, I'll be 40 in 4 months. And had high fsh at 33 (not checked since then).

Welcome and good luck peachybanana.


----------



## gigglebox

How's everyone doing? After a week of ov pain I am finally 1dpo! Felt like forever! This is my longest cycle, but I am thankful I ovulated at all. I wasn't sure I would given my sickness. 

Anyone testing yet?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. Sadly i am back again after suffering a mc at 7 weeks on 17th march. We have decided we will try again. No clue when ill be testing yet as we havent decided 100% whether to start straight away or wait until first AF. Just thought id dip a toe back in here again


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no mrs, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs2: i hope whenever you're ready to try again it happens quickly.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yes I've tested giggle :blush: yesterday and today, I'm only 8dpo but I'm a bit of a POAS addict these days! Not sure if everything is totally back to normal or not but I really felt some symptoms of ovulation. So fingers crossed. If it doesn't happen this cycle I'm putting ttc on hold for probably 3 cycles to miss Jan & February due dates. 
So yes I will test again tomorrow ....will let you know :haha:

Glad you are now in your tww :)

mrs, how are you doing? Again I am so very sorry for your loss xxx
It's hard to know what to do isn't it? It's scary! I guess if your body isn't ready to ttc it won't happen. Hopefully you will know what feels right very soon. There is no right or wrong just what's in your heart xxx


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry for your loss mrsmummy2!
If there are no medical reasons against TTC right away, go ahead. They say that you are more fertile right after a miscarriage. It was so in my case. The only time I got pregnant off clomid and he's three now.

gigglebox, welcome to TWW and good luck!

BabyBrain80, I hope you get your BFP in a couple of days.

AFM, I'm 10 dpo and no specific symptoms. I plan to test in 3 days, on my eldest's birthday and Mother'Day in my country.


----------



## gigglebox

Bb you should share the pic even if it's negative, I like to squint :haha: I an also a certified card carrying POASA, know most commonly to start testing at 7dpo :haha: I'll be trying to hold out to 8dpo but no promises...and that's mostly because i am planning on waiting to tell hubby until the weekend and if i am pregnant, the less time i have to hold onto the secret the better!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Haha!! yeah I will post the next one then!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks ladies. I'm doing alright. Less crying each day and thankfully looking forward to what the future might hold. I am so hoping it will happen asap!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hello Everyone, 

Thought I would introduce myself. I have a 9 year old girl and a 7 year old boy from a previous relationship. I am attempting to have my 3rd child with my hubby (his first). I am just now getting off of Depo and I have read all kinds of fun stories about how long it may take to get pregnant so I might be here for awhile. Hope everyone is doing well and gets preggers super quick! :)


----------



## Katy78

Welcome Hoping4numbr3. I hope you get your nr 3 soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Hoping! Are you waiting for your cycles to return?

BB any new tests???

I'm 3dpo and alreading itching to pee on something!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Gigglebox. Yes I got my last shot 12/23/2017 so it literally would just be running out yesterday when I posted. I have until 04/02/2018 to get another shot according to the card the place gave me. Which I will not be doing. So now it is just sit and wait and hope that it doesn't take 10 months to 2 years to get preggo.


----------



## Katy78

No need to test. AF showed up. I think this is it for me. I ran out of clomid and it wasn't working for me anymore anyway. I won't stop hoping for a miracle but I will probably not get it. I have two already.


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry again Katy :hugs: is there anything else you can try? Xx

Welcome hoping, good luck and hope your cycle returns quickly x 

Giggle I love your honesty about poas, its like looking in the mirror :haha:
I thought I could see something on an ic this morning but it might just be left over hcg, even though they started to look bfn. So Im not sure, will see what tomorrow brings. Never got a pic as jumped straight into the shower.
Got backache and feeling a little bit achy in my tummy. Probably all in my head though!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hope--how long were you on it for? You never know, i've heard of it taling awhile but i've also heard of people having it return immediately. Fx!

Katy sooo sorry to read this :( i hope your miracle #3 is in your future. Do you have a fertility specialist? You don't want to try anything beyond clomid? Sorry if i'm being abrasive.

BB you need to post the squinters! They're the most fun to analyze! Oooh how exciting you may have something!


----------



## mwah_xx

Im back after the witch showed early last month. I am so not in tune its driving me nuts!

At least I have some digi opk to use this month and obsess over &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mwah_xx

Oh and I have decided if no joy this month Ill pop down to the dr next month - 35 and 4 cycles in Im sure theyll squeeze me in here thanks to my insurance!


----------



## gigglebox

Hope they'll see you however 4 months isn't that long...how long did it take for you before?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Giggle I was on it for 1.5 years. I spotted on March 9th, 10th and 11th and my Opks gave a positive yesterday from what I can tell on like 4 tests then went back to negative today. I am hoping that means I am already ovulating at least.. we will see. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Leanbh

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm on my 2nd cycle ttc #3. Have a teenage ds and a 1yo dd. Did an opk today for the 1st time ever, it was negative but only cd10 so that's ok. Trying to catch up on everyone's stories but in the mean time best of luck everyone. Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi leanbh, im also ttc #3 and also on cd10 (its my first cycle after a mc, so counting cd1 as first day of mc) had a slightly darker opk this morning... will see how tonights turns out. Good luck :dust:


----------



## mwah_xx

gigglebox said:


> Hope they'll see you however 4 months isn't that long...how long did it take for you before?

Its not, but its closer to the 6 months over 35 and Im based out in the Middle East where if you have insurance theyll see you and do some ovulation checks at least (as far as I know)

My first was first cycle and my second was the third.

Ill wait and see!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Lean! Good to see new members!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome to the newbies, good to see :) good luck and tons of :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Anyone tested?
I did...it's only 7dpo :haha: felt like I saw something vvf this morning but nothing on this afternoon's test. That's right, I've tested twice today :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh man! LOL maybe try again when a little closer Giggle! :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Leanbh

Mrsmummy so sorry for your loss, how are the opks coming along ? Mine yesterday was negative but a bit darker than the day before.
Oh gigglebox that's exciting! Any pics? Lol at you testing twice, any more tests today?
Afm just heading into my fw according to my app, going to continue dtd every 2nd day until I get my positive opk and the we'll dtd a few days in a row.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Leanbh said:


> Mrsmummy so sorry for your loss, how are the opks coming along ? Mine yesterday was negative but a bit darker than the day before.
> Oh gigglebox that's exciting! Any pics? Lol at you testing twice, any more tests today?
> Afm just heading into my fw according to my app, going to continue dtd every 2nd day until I get my positive opk and the we'll dtd a few days in a row.

Thankyou. Umm.. they aren't really getting any darker tbh! I have had a few dark-ish ones, but none are a definite positive.. then I had a random one with basically no line at all! They're rather confusing :haha: 

I had a private appointment with an OB yesterday which actually turned out really well. He gave me a scan and told me everything is perfect inside and no physical reason for the MC or another MC to happen which was such a relief. So now it's all systems go!!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs that is great news! How exciting!!!
Lean I will be testing later and will share pic then :)


----------



## Leanbh

Mrsmummy2 good to get a check up with your doc and even better that everything's Ok! I wasn't sure about buying opk s for that reason, I thought they might confuse me more than help!
Gigglebox, looking forward to it! X
I did an opk about an hour ago bug my dd was really cranky and I ended up putting her down for a nap and she took ages to settle so it was about an hour before I checked it so way outside the recommended 10 mins. Are opks like hpts in that you can't read them outside the time window? The test line was pretty dark, I think maybe positive, but not sure if it's accurate


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm so clueless when it comes to OPKs. All my instructions said was a negative result can be obtained up to the 10 minute window. All I can guess is the line wouldn't get darker even after the 10 minutes so I'd of thought it would be fine, but I'm not certain. I took one this morning with FMU (mine advises not to) but I was curious if that would come up really dark... but it was actually pretty light. Definitely lighter than last night... For now I may just stop using them until I get my first post-mc AF (If I do..) then go from there. Temping seems to be doing ok so may just stick with that. As of the next cycle we're just going to try and BD every other day to cover all bases. I try not to only dtd during the fertile window so DH doesn't get grumpy :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeah I think some of my OPK's changed colour a bit after the 10 mins so 
I would test again. Remember the afternoon is better, I usually tested at lunch time and occasionally later before 8pm. 

Good luck Giggle!!

Afm waiting on af kicking in properly, had pink on wiping for 3 days now. Cd 28/29/30, think it's getting heavier and starting then it stops again. So won't really know when to call it cd1! Haven't done a hpt today, they were still bfn yesterday so think I'm out.


----------



## gigglebox

8dpo, i would share my hpt pic but it's totally negative :( oh well. Still time and I will remain hopeful!

BB what dpo are you?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fingers crossed for you giggle :dust:

I reckon I would be 15dpo. Only going by OPK's & a few symptoms, I don't temp so couldn't be sure I even ovulated. I did continue to use OPK's longer just in case and to check what was going on. Still no proper af, it's like ewcm with bright red streaks.

Back in 2010 we went on holiday to Australia and I did a pregnancy test before we flew out there and it was bfn, it was a bit too early. Anyway we had only just started trying and I was sure it couldn't possibly happen first go! Lol. So bang on cd28 I get spotting and think it's my period but over a few days it doesn't come to much and 
I don't think about it for another few days. Then my nipples look weird and I'm like uh oh!! Took a test next morning, BFP! So I don't know if it would have been BFP on cd28 and this cycle reminds me of it.....except I don't think it will happen this time lol. Just want a good af and to see what we decide to do next.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Maybe its history repeating itself babybrain! Have you tested again since?


----------



## BabyBrain80

I tested this afternoon but as I did the test I remembered going for a pee later than I thought so it was just over a 2 hour hold. Bfn again! Maybe thinhs are just a bit screwed up after the mc x fingers crossed though lol x


----------



## mrsmummy2

:dust:

Hoping to hear bfp news from you really soon!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Ladies! Hope your day went well. So as you may recall from my introduction post that I am just coming off of Depo this month. Well I can tell you that it is kinda sucky! I was on it for 1.5 years and (tmi) my nipples are red and sore! I can feel a shooting pain of my left breast. They feel swollen. My uterus is cramping then not cramping. I know withdrawal symptoms from what I have read can mimic pregnancy symptoms so this is going to be loads of fun. I am really really hoping I do not have to wait long for my first period. I had brown spotting on 03/09 and 03/10 all day but it was super light and not sure that would count as a period. Pretty sure it was just withdrawal bleed. My cervix is up really high I can barely touch it and I noticed it is rolled back towards my behind. I think I ovulated on Sunday per an OPK but this is my first month using them so they are confusing ughhhh anyways just venting! :) xoxox all!


----------



## gigglebox

Can you share a pic of the opk? Maybe we can help figure it out :) 

BB hope this is just a repeat of last time and your bfp is on the way. If not hope af comes on just so you aren't stuck in limbo and can quickly get to ov again!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies x bfn this morning and so far no bleeding either. I dunno, just need to try and be patient....:haha:

Hoping, sorry you are having a difficult time x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh how frustrating babybrain! I really hope you get an answer either way soon!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not know how to add pics here...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2459799-opk-positive.html

That is where I put my OPK test from Sunday 03/23/2018. :)


----------



## gigglebox

9dpo, bfn Again :( 

Hope there's also a site called countdown to pregnancy when i need extra opinions on opk's or hpt's


----------



## gigglebox

Looking at your link i'd say yes :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I thought so too so I guess that is a good sign since I have read a lot of stories that people do not ovulate after depo for quite some time :) I think the two times I came off Depo in the past my period came right back the next month so it should be here 04/09 or I should be preggo (wishful thinking) lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yes looks positive to me too.
I tend to get a day that is same as control, the next is darker than control (sometimes for 2 days) then the next is a bit lighter. Like the surge going up then coming down. It will only tell you if you have an LH surge not that you actually ovulated. 

Good luck hoping x :dust:

Still time giggle! X :dust:

I've had on and off very light bleeding all day, like a very light period. Just not kicking into a proper af, hope it happens soon! Still don't know if I want to continue ttc, but it's just been a bit stressful lately and guess It's just fear.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I know but I am just going to hope I am ovulating anyways lol :) Gotta stay positive! Some people don't even seem to get the surge. Maybe if you stop "trying" it will just naturally happen for you? Sending you baby dust Baby Brain!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks hoping :hugs:

Saw your other thread there and you think you might start temping? I've never fancied it as it might make my obsession worse :haha: but mainly because my sleep is awful, I'm always waking either on my own, by one of the boys (C wakes really early to pee) or by the dog ( she has bile reflux so if she doesn't eat something at bed time she's up sick at like 4am! Got it under control at the mo though) So 
I figure all these interruptions won't give me good results.

But it is a bit frustrating not knowing for sure if I even ovulated this month. I had the symptoms but that's just the surge. I'm 38 this year and I fell pregnant very quickly with my first 3 pregnancies but since we started ttc again last year it wasn't as fast and obviously unsuccessful twice. So wondered about my egg quality. My friend is a hospital midwife and she has been talking about taking Ubiquinol, vit d, evening primrose oil.....might have been something else. Anyone had any experience with any of these? I'm scared my eggs just aren't up to the job anymore and that's what's caused the mc's.

Giggle have you tested again? Got my fingers crossed x

Leanbh any luck with those OPK's? Hope you caught that egg! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, don't think anyone else is ready to test again?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

HI Babybrain! I am going to try to temp but I wake up like 4 times a night to pee it&#8217;s rediculous :( been that way since I had my kids. This morning my temp went from the usual 97.2 I have been getting to 97.9 so I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s accurate but I&#8217;m really really not feeling good today... headache moving into migraine. Nausea feeling. Sore boobs still. I think I&#8217;m getting sick :( I am going to stay positive and say you do have mature eggs and plenty of them still! Good luck girly!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well this just happened ladies!!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2460093-got-my-sure-positive-opk.html


----------



## Leanbh

Gigglebox sorry to hear about the bfn, have you tested since? It's still quite early for you 
Babybrain, fingers crossed af arrives and you can make your own decision from there about ttc X
Hoping, I couldn't see that link, sorry.
I did try temping a few years ago but I'm reluctant to start it yet, I found it made me even more obsessed!
So after the opk that looked positive, but was read after the time window, i did another opk but it was lighter and then I had awful pains on my right hand side that night, had to take painkillers it was so bad. Since then my opk s have gotten lighter so thinking that may have been my surge. It's a bit earlier than expected if it was as it was cd12 and my last cycle was 29days. We didn't be that night as I was in too much pain but we did the night before and after, will continue bding the next few days just to be on the safe side. Not going to think of this being the tww just yet though....


----------



## gigglebox

I tested last night, it was so negative the test line was white! Holding onto hope but we'll see. My mc took 5 months and last baby took 5 months so not really feeling confident, this being our first month of properly trying...time will tell.

I have never tried to take supplements to ovulate. I only have used EPO once and that was to start labor with DS1. I had that and a pedicure...still don't know if either caused it but i did go into labor the next day haha. (Had a pedicure with DS2 and again went into labor the next day. That will be my go to next time haha).

Hoping sorry to read about your migraine, they are miserable!

BB not sure on the eggs but I think if they're duds they are extremely hard to fertilize is my understanding...? I am sorry foe your two recent losses but I do think it is a good sign things are still working as they should. Fx!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lean: Oh basically the link is showing a smiley face Digital blue Opk test :) Sorry to hear about the pain! I have a really bad headache that Tylenol isn't helping and cramping like I am going to have to use the restroom quick (TMI sorry). I made DH dtd with me just now despite all the pain. I seriously thought I was going to barf after... (also TMI sorry) lol

I used EPO to start labor one time too and I was still 4 days late lol. Good luck gigglebox!


----------



## gigglebox

Try a pedicure next time ;)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Got a super dark OPK! It was darker then the control line today so I used Clear Blue advanced OPK the one that gives you the flashing smiley or the normal smiley if you are in peak fertility and I got the PEAK fertility response. Hurray .. BD'D again this morning and will tomorrow. Guess I will be in the two week wait after that. I am not going to get my hopes up to much that I COULD get preggo this first cycle off of Depo because maybe my LH levels are just going up and down to try to make my body ovulate while trying to get normal but it is pretty cool still to see the surge. SORRY bout the run ons. Hope everyone is doing good today! Happy Easter! :)


----------



## mwah_xx

Hurray for peak Hopinh! I finally caved and bought the advanced opk this month, mine is flashing today though so its time to start the every other day. Im so tired though!

BabyBrain, thats so hard - I saw on another thread that AF is definite now, so big hugs to you. Its such a rollercoaster and I can totally understand the thought process for not wanting too.

Mrsmummy so sad to see you back here.

Fingers crossed we get some positives soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck mwah :) 

Yay for peak time hoping. Fx!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck ladies get busy :sex:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is fun to see that smile Mwah! Good luck to you :)


----------



## Leanbh

How's everyone doing these last few days? I've eating so much chocolate it's not even funny, I reckon the calcium might help with fertilisation, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!
I'm in the tww now, trying to keep my mind off it as much as I can


----------



## mrsmummy2

With you on the chocolate front leahbh :haha:

I'm waiting for my crosshairs on ff, but i think I'm 2dpo today. Had a good positive opk monday, blazing positive tuesday and its a bit lighter today. Temp is up and stayed up for 2 days so I'm confident that all is going the right way! April seems to be a really lucky month over in the april thread so hoping it will be mine too! Lots of christmas babies....!


----------



## Leanbh

So much for eating healthy, I'm a disaster!
That's great you got a good strong positive opk.
Oh would love a bit of that luck to come this way, dd was a December baby so would make it a very busy month but I don't care, really just want to give her a little brother or sister close in age!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ive always said i never wanted a december baby, but now im like i dont even care what month it is just let me be pregnant:haha:

It will definitely be a busy month for you then!! You can do joint birthday parties then though - That's always a plus :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Cd2 here :coffee: bummed but as I also wasn't super thrilled with the prospect of a Christmas baby...not TOO bummed :haha: 

I'm agree mrs, just give me a healthy baby and the date won't matter! 

Leah, I Had extremely healthy eating habits this new year...lost almost 30lbs...then easter candy happened :cry:


----------



## Leanbh

Sorry to hear af arrived gigglebox, best of luck for your next cycle xx
Also we'll done on the weight loss, I really need to get my ass in gear, I had put on weight before I had dd, didn't gain much during pregnancy but in the last 6-9 months I've ballooned, I really notice it in pics. It's not good for me in any way and def not helpful for ttc! 
I'm 8dpo if I go by the positive opk which I'm still not sure about, think I'll test 14th/15th cause even if I o'ed later like last cycle it should be enough dpo to show an accurate bfp/bfn.


----------



## Leanbh

That's if the witch doesn't catch me first!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg how can you wait that long???!!! I am impressed.

About the weight loss...hubby and i joined a weight loss competition and were determined to win money lol. It was a great motivator!


----------



## Leanbh

That's the plan for now gigglebox, not saying I'll stick to it!
Haha! Sounds like a great motivator, my oh is super fit, I wish a bit of his motivation would rub off on me!


----------



## Sammiep

Hi i am currently TTC no3 it is proving difficult :cry: 

Waiting for AF to bugger off to try all over again :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Sammiep :) sorry you're having difficulties. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Morning Ladies! 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

:)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies, 

Can I join?

Not actively trying but this month its technically my 1st Cycle where I have temped and OPK etc... and now 7dpo! Ive attached my FF chart? Its not been long.

How does temping work? Will it only go up if im ovulated??
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.png
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Sam how long have you been trying?

I don't temp but i believe you have to temp in the first half of the cycle too to see your baseline temps. When they go above that baseline that is what suggests you ovulated. When it dips back down to it you can expect af... that's my lay understanding in a nutshell!


----------



## atleastthree

Hi everyone, we're finally starting to TTC our 3rd child... Used to be excited about it but now getting anxious - what will it be like, how long will it take, will it be an easy or hard pregnancy - brr... How are you guys coping?


----------



## gigglebox

I'm having those feelings but I had the same feelings when ttc #2. Just reminding myself that we got through everything well with #2 (except the sleep issues!) and I will be so happy to have #3, too! I am so excited to see what the new dynamic with three kids will be, especially since we're trying to have the next one soon (there was a 5 year gap between 1&2; looking at a 2 year gap this time). I am extremely excited to have kids close in age that will (hopefully) play together. I know my oldest is a bit too okd to really have that, but he was happy being the only one for quite some time and now we will kind of get to experience both having an only child and a couple kids close in age (in theory). 

Sorry got on a rant!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well Ladies... Yesterday at 8dpo I decided to take a FRER (6 day early detection from missed period) test and I saw a positive line. Not an indent not an evap. It was PINK for about one minute and then it disappeared lol. I knew it was early to take the test and after trying to see if that meant anything online and assuming it doesn't... I bought another one just a few moments ago. Same thing. Pinkish line but disappeared after a min or two or turned white. Anywho I am assuming it is a BFN and while I am only at 9dpo or possibly only 8 dpo if I ovulated on Monday instead of SUNDAY when I got the Static smiley on Clearblue advanced OPK.. I ended up seeing **TMI SORRY** dark brown blood on the toilet paper a moment ago. Guess AF is here early. Hope you are all well! :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Another confusing thing is my cervix is way up high no where to be found lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping - possibly implantation?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have never had implantation spotting before.. or perhaps I never noticed? I know every pregnancy is different. I only cramped for like an hour and it is gone sooo Maybe? :) I will stay positive.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed! :dust:

I didnt get it with DD, but did with DS and my last pregnancy.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fingers crossed Hoping! I think I had implantation with ds1 and my last pregnancy.....I honestly can't remember about the others! Lol I'm having a blank. But yeah it actually happened with ds1 bang in cd28, I thought it was a period, it was reddy/pink and I spotted a couple of days. The last one was red streaks in cm, I think a couple of days before af due. Not sure about your frer but I don't trust any of them anymore! Lol

Good luck :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

That's basically the dye getting "tripped up" on the antibody (test) strip. It gets caught up on it then kind of moves over it. Doesn't mean you're out though...8 & 9 dpo is still early for that test. Also the "6 days sooner" assumes a 14 day lp.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks guys! I knew it was to early to take the test but did it anyways bahaha. We will see how it goes. Nothing happening so far.


----------



## gigglebox

Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

IT stopped last night Gigglebox but I got redish brown blood medium flow today so I am out! I am glad to see it though. 30 days after I got the withdrawal bleed from Depo. Some ladies do not see a period for many months after Depo even up to 1 year. So I am still excited :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Hope your body gets back into the swing of things quickly!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I am hoping so! I have been off Depo before and my period has always come right back. I just didn't know if since I was older now... it may not be the same :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well it is over. I guess? There wasn't enough to fill a tampon or even a light one this morning. I put on a pad... still just spotting brown and almost gone it seems. Maybe I am having withdrawal bleeding while my body re-adjusts. Not even cramping at all earlier or now. Guess we will see tomorrow. What are you guys up too? Anything exciting today?


----------



## Babybump87

Hey 

Can I join !? . Me and DH have decided to start trying for baby no 3 this month. Lucky for my my AF is already here for this month! 

Ive not had a chance to read through previous posts but will do !


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck babybump!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Babybump!!


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome Bump :) hope you have "beginners luck"! 

Hoping hmmm curious...will you test again just to be sure?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi GIGGLE! No need... after I sent that message it got heavier and today is to heavy to 2nd guess haha.  ON to CYCLE #2. I honestly know it can take on average up to 10 months to get pregnant after Depo but I will just stay positive and have fun trying each month until it occurs!


----------



## gigglebox

You know sometimes making the baby is the best part of the pregnancy ;P

Which btw I keep reading your screen name wrong, at a glance thought it was "humping4number3" hahahah :rofl: which is also true!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BAHAHA that made me laugh at my desk! I should have put that OMG.


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahhahaha you'd probably get dinged by a mod hahaha


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BAHAHA prob!


----------



## BabyBrain80

:rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well period is over so time for round #2 ;)!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck hoping :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck!!! Hope you (and the rest of us :p ) have better luck this go around!


----------



## Dustypink

Hi! Im a mom of 2 wonderful girls. Ttc #3. This would be my first cycle. Im 11 dpo. Hoping we get pregnant soon. Goodluck to everyone here this round. Baby dust &#10024;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck dusty!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome and good luck Dusty :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck Dusty 

This is our first cycle of TTC 3. We also have two girls ! Good luck x


----------



## Wriggley

Hi Ladys can I join? I currently have two boys ages 7 and 4. 

I have been on the implant for the last two years but it was causing me to
Spot all the time so I was also on the mini pill whilst my body worked out how to adapt to the implant. I stopped taking the mini pill around Oct/nov last year and I got my first period back on 14th feb. I had My implant taken out on 12th March and my second cycle started on the 17th March (30 day cycle).

I had my smear test done on 29th March and got my normal result through on Thursday just gone so we are ready to go! 

AV is due tomorrow but usually I get brownish discharge the day before which so far I havnt. Fingers crossed she shows up soon!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome to all the new ladies. Good luck!

I really should comment more here, not just read. I'm really hoping all of us here get our BFPs soon. It can be a difficult journey and it's better to have company.

I have no idea what's going on with my body at the moment. I'm on CD 23, I've been getting negative OPKs since CD 13 but I ran out of them a couple of days ago. I think I'm not going to O this cycle. I'm secretly hoping O was extremely early and I missed it but there's not much chance of that. I'm starting to give up on having another baby. And that makes me so sad...


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you all!!!

Afm it would appear i am ov'ing over an entire week early :shock: I'm cd13, looks like tomorrow may be 1dpo. I'm kind of in a state of shock, was really not expecting ovulation so soon! I am just really trying to get my head around that I'll be testing the same time I'm normally waiting for the tww to start! 

Mrs when is af due? Your chart looks good (i think...i'm not a chart pro)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Due tomorrow but being as i havent had af since mc im not 100% sure... but beinf as i confirmed O as 13 days ago im pretty sure it's accurate. With 2 temp drops yday and today im thinking im probs out, but ive had such bad nausea (and some sickness!) And felt tired, achey bbs & tmi - ammonia smelling urine:blush: i dont have an infection though!! I also had all these symptoms last bfp!?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mrs you didn't test yet? I would have!! Good luck girlie! 

Giggle yay for an early O! Baby dance time woot woot


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Wriggly! I hope she shows up soon for you so u can get started! 

Hey Katy78 good to hear from you. Sorry to hear that you haven't O'd yet! I hope it happens for you soon or maybe u just missed it?


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs yes did you test??? Sounds promising!!!

Katy my cycles are all over the place, average 33 days, last cycle was 43 days (although i was sick before o), this time it'll be 24 days! As long as your lp is consistent you should be ok. No reason to give up hope on #3! Maybe it did happen early or just hasn't happened yet. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh yeah i have tested multiple times, all bfn. I'm baffled. 
I tested again this morn as temp didnt take a dive but bfn. Checked back around 30 mins later and theres some sort of hint of a shadow that i think i see, but I'm saying bfn as its out of the time window, not definitely red and prob an evap! Should be a pretty strong line for 14dpo :shrug:
All i can think is *maybe* its a chemical because of all the symptoms and a shadow line at 7dpo and now. Maybe because its still mc cycle, my lining wasnt thick enough, so everything started to happen - hence symptoms - but couldn't implant. Maybe my temp will nose dive tomorrow.


----------



## Katy78

All is clear now. AF showed up today. I Oed early, on CD 12 and I missed it. I'm very happy I'm not wondering what's going on anymore but of course I would much rather be getting a BFP...
I was able to get some more Femara for this month so maybe this will be my month. I should O around our anniversary (14 years together) and if I get pregnant, my due date would be 1 year and 5 days after my last pregnancy DD...


----------



## Wriggley

AV was a no show today so no idea when she&#8217;s going to turn up. My opks have arrived tho!


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig did you test?

Katy that's bittersweet, but i hate being in limbo with af! Hopefully this will the THE cycle :hugs:

Mrs is it possible you ovulated later than you think and your bfp is just starting? What test did you use?


----------



## Wriggley

Yup! Todays and opk from same sample
 



Attached Files:







C5D57686-3203-40A0-92B8-A5A559716C0C.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

How many dpo are you? I'm seeing a second line on the hpt!!!


----------



## Wriggley

I don&#8217;t know because I didn&#8217;t use opks this month as they only arrived today, plus because I paid privately to have a smear test done we kind of avoided the fertile days (based on cm) so it&#8217;s highly unlikely I was but not impossible I&#8217;m just surprised I&#8217;m late but I have only had like two cycles since I got them back so maybe I&#8217;m not going to be regular to the day?


----------



## gigglebox

What does it look like in person? I'm ignoring the opk because i had a stark white test when i was pregnant with ds1, so I don't give them credit...but i swear i'm seeing double on the hpt. It's not in the same spot as the second line on the opk though


----------



## mrsmummy2

ff gave me an O day of 2nd April, which puts me 14dpo today (through temps, cm and +opk)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think I see something too wrig!


----------



## Wriggley

Thanks ladies who knows but I&#8217;m almost certain we missed the window this month just weird as no sign of av at all


----------



## Babybump87

Im also seeing a second faint , but noticeable line !


----------



## Babybump87

Ok so AF was 10-16 April and my period tracking app says Im fertile 16-22 April with ovulation on 21. Can this be right ?anyone else fertile this week ?

Im not using opks just noticing CM and using two period tracking apps the other one actually says Im fertile 18-25 with ovulation on 23 . Both have exactly the same info added but are predicting different windows .


----------



## Wriggley

Baby bump I&#8217;d say the one stating 23rd is more likely correct? I&#8217;d try using some opks to double check. 

Really don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on with my body usually on my last two days of my period I get leg cramps av was due today with no show but I&#8217;ve got leg cramps


----------



## gigglebox

Bb i have no idea but just make sure to get in :sex: just in case! Even with both aps predictions there really is no absolute way to know for sure; so bang it out to be covered :thumbup:

Wrig test again!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I'd also suggest testing again Wrig but maybe with not an internet cheapie one?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby bump- I'd test with OPKS as well and BBT if you aren't already doing that. I believe ovulation should occur 14 days before the next period? typically that is everyone is different of course.


----------



## Wriggley

Ive only got internet cheapies at the moment and pay day isnt til Friday (private smear and my dogs vet bills cost me a fortune this month ) still no sign of the witch


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Try the IC again and see if it gets darker?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

:) was doing a test to see if my countdown was working :)


----------



## Wriggley

Il do one in the morning if she still doesnt show &#128514;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies I am going to get some opks tomorrow and see if I can tell which app is going to be best to use as guidance too . 

Probably try and do the deed every other day unless I notice CM changing. 

Id use another test Wrig until you get paid ! x


----------



## Wriggley

Ewcm today but yesterday&#8217;s opk negitive but got cramps so hoping av shoes soon


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig I know "af" but what do the "av" letters stand for? Yay hope you test in the am and it's a bfp! This reminds me of another lady in a group I'm in who was like "bummer, bfn, look" and we were all like, um that's totally a line! Sure enough she was pregnant!


----------



## Wriggley

Giggle Im using my phone to reply and I think my phone is changing af to av for some reason :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh ok! I was wondering if it was lingo I hadn't seen. Soooooo....did you test?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WE are all waiting to know!!


----------



## Wriggley

I forgot! :dohh: :blush: my morning are so busy getting ready for work and getting the boys ready for school I didnt think! And I still havnt even been home yet. Still no sign of the witch tho


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are killing us BAHAH!


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh the anticipation!!!


----------



## Wriggley

Sorry ladies I still havnt got any news I was holding my pee tondo a test when I got home but on the way home my little boy got bitten by a dog and I had to take him to a and e and I literally had to Pee whilst I was there il do one tomorrow and let you guys know ASAP!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Wrig!


----------



## mrsmummy2

CD1 ladies! Finally out of limbo.


----------



## Wriggley

Bfn no idea what&#8217;s going on cycle day 34 now will do an opk after work


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

UGH sorry Wriggley!! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well I got my Flashing smiley on my new Clearblue Advanced OPK'S today. I assumed it meant I was back in an estrogen overdrive thanks to Depo withdrawal still but my other OPK strips that only pick up LH are showing up with a darker color line sooo I am getting close it seems!! Woot :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig so sorry to read about your son! That's awful! I hope he's ok. Sorry also about the negative, how perplexing...

Mrs better luck this cycle!

Hoping yay hope you have your positive soon!

Cd4 for me. Was going to test Sunday but I may just wait until Monday. Idk. I don't like hubby to know (i'd rather tell him when the time is right) and he's home on sundays so i'd have to sneak off...plus it'll only be 7 dpo. Ugh we'll see!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

CD 4 threw me off Giggle. You are 4 DPO? YAY! Good luck. BABYDUST to you! I thought it was kind of strange to be getting a darker OPK (Still negative but darker) on CD 9 or is that not odd? Maybe I will be a 28 day cycle this cycle? Guess we shall see. 

Mrs.Mummy I am sad that you got your period and are not pregnant but I am also glad you got your period so you are not stuck in limbo if that makes sense!


----------



## babyjan

May I join you ladies? 

Will be trying this cycle (cd4 today) with a more relaxed approach! As its my first month I will be using opks just to see whats happening etc :)

I have two boys 6 and 2 years old and I must say Im very very nervous but we both want another (OH more so) so we will just go with the flow x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

welcome babyjan!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyjan welcome :) i have two boys too! One is 6 the other is only about to turn 1 :shock: i feel crazy! I do want two close in age this time but I know I'll be in for a wild ride in the early days! 

Are you hoping for a girl this time?


----------



## Babybump87

babyjan said:


> May I join you ladies?
> 
> Will be trying this cycle (cd4 today) with a more relaxed approach! As its my first month I will be using opks just to see whats happening etc :)
> 
> I have two boys 6 and 2 years old and I must say Im very very nervous but we both want another (OH more so) so we will just go with the flow x

Hi babyjan !


Glad to see you post in here ! X


----------



## Dustypink

I had a chemical last cycle :nope: im on cd5. Hoping this rounf brings a sticky baby :dust:


----------



## babyjan

gigglebox said:


> Babyjan welcome :) i have two boys too! One is 6 the other is only about to turn 1 :shock: i feel crazy! I do want two close in age this time but I know I'll be in for a wild ride in the early days!
> 
> Are you hoping for a girl this time?

It would be lovely to have a girl, definitely! What about you? My boys are 4 years and 3 months apart. My youngest turned 2 two weeks ago so Im hoping for 3 year age gap if it all works out x


----------



## babyjan

Babybump87 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies?
> 
> Will be trying this cycle (cd4 today) with a more relaxed approach! As its my first month I will be using opks just to see whats happening etc :)
> 
> I have two boys 6 and 2 years old and I must say Im very very nervous but we both want another (OH more so) so we will just go with the flow x
> 
> Hi babyjan !
> 
> 
> Glad to see you post in here ! XClick to expand...


Heyyy! Nice to see you here too x


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly I'd be happy with either. I want the experience of raising a girl but I also love the idea of a pack of boys, plus my last and the next one will be sharing a room at first so might be easier to have the same gender. But I am also thrilled about doing "girly things" with a daughter...Hubby is hoping for a girl.


----------



## babyjan

gigglebox said:


> Honestly I'd be happy with either. I want the experience of raising a girl but I also love the idea of a pack of boys, plus my last and the next one will be sharing a room at first so might be easier to have the same gender. But I am also thrilled about doing "girly things" with a daughter...Hubby is hoping for a girl.

Yes pretty much this! I honestly wouldnt mind either. Happy and healthy baby is the main thing :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hoping for a sticky one for you Dustypink! So sorry about the CP :(


----------



## Babybump87

Dustypink said:


> I had a chemical last cycle :nope: im on cd5. Hoping this rounf brings a sticky baby :dust:

Hoping your next little bean sticks ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

I did my first opk test today and it was negative. Going to keep doing them for the next few days . 

Do you ladies find a certain time each day best ?


----------



## Wriggley

MISSING 

Menstrale cycle

Last seen: last month

Was due to return on Monday but didnt show and still no sign of her! 

Any info greatly appreciated ​

:haha::wacko::shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump I do the clear blue advanced with 2nd morning urine because after coffee it is more concentrated and IC's at like 11:30 am.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haha WRIG!!! I hope she comes soon for you if not pregnant.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks hoping thats helpful I will try another one today! 

Lol Wrig - when are you planning on testing again ?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Nice to see a few new faces since I was last here. Good luck everyone :dust:

Babybump, I think it's advised to test in the afternoon with OPK's. Some folks test twice a day so the don't miss the surge as it can be quite short for some. My OPK's are positive for a couple of days, so go by the first day. I usually test at lunch time after a hold of about 3hours. Good luck :dust:

Wriggly I hope you are out of limbo soon....preferably with a BFP!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Got my SOLID smiley today!!! :) CD12. boo yah my body is getting regular quickly. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks baby ! Im kinda new to using opks! I did another this afternoon but it was negative again but now Ive had a blob of jellyish discharge and cramps all day . Wondering if I have now missed the surge for the opks to pick up potential ovulation . Im on cycle day 13 today 

Woop woop Hoping !


----------



## BabyBrain80

Great news hoping! Get busy!!! :sex: good luck x

Babybump, I quite often dont get a positive till cd14/15 so keep testing just to see what your cycle is like. Wishing you lots of :dust: keep dtd. Im trying to keep it at every second day lol.

So afm, well I might be 1dpo. Maybe. If it happened. :shrug: But it still puts me around cd 26....which is totally mucked up after the long light period :growlmad: I dont know if af will just come on time or be delayed. Opks showed the surge and I had all the right cm, cramps, backache, headache, nausea. So we've bd anyway just in case. Only time will tell :coffee:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybrain that sounds promising! Sorry it is so late in the cycle but hopefully that is what it is and AF won't return ;) 

Hmm jellyish Discharge Babybump? Hope you are DTD just in case! Sometimes people have such short surges or low surges that OPK'S do not pick it up so you could still ovulate even if it doesn't detect. It also probably depends on which OPK u are using... Also like Babybrain said you are still early in the cycle so could happen anytime! Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Afm, I was only going to do every other day as well but I do not know what is wrong with me... I am raging with hormones right now that TMI are working in DH's favor. I have been doing it every day last 4 days lol. Can't get enough. Depo isn't suppressing my libido anymore I guess haha.


----------



## Bookdragon90

Hello this is my first post here and I was wondering if anybody could offer some help. So me and my partner have only recently just started TTC and I have been off birth control pills for 3 weeks now and I have used a digital OPK and tested today and it was positive so technically today is my first proper day of ovulating but I have been having period like symptoms for a couple of days and I have light bleeding so I don't know if I have started my period? I'm confused as to why it was a positive result if I've started menstruating. 

I know if you have enough of either hormones in your urine you will get a positive OPK result, I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Book - Is it the Clearblue advanced you are using and did you have a flashing smile or was it a solid smile?


----------



## Bookdragon90

Hello Hoping :D yeah it was the clear blue digital OPK, I tested around 2pm and it was solid so I was at peak fertility and I tested again about 8 hours later and it was flashing so I'm at high fertility now


----------



## Katy78

Hi and welcome Bookdragon90.
You are probably experiencing ovulation bleeding. It shouldn't affect your fertility. Get busy and good luck!


----------



## babyjan

Babybump87 said:


> I did my first opk test today and it was negative. Going to keep doing them for the next few days .
> 
> Do you ladies find a certain time each day best ?

They say between 10am to 8pm are good test and not your first morning urine.

I use to use opks a lot when trying for my second. Best times for me were second morning urine, midday and evening like 6ish. I use to do 3 test or so to not miss the surge.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Book. I am so confused. LOL sorry. Clearblue advanced opks locks the Solid Smiley face on the screen for 48 hours once you get a solid so you are unable to re-test. Mine is still locked on the smile from yesterday. I didn't attempt to stick another test strip in there and see what would happen though... but perhaps it is ovulation bleeding! Exciting :)


----------



## gigglebox

I wonder why lh is best tested in mid-day urine while hcg is best in morning urine...? Anyone know?

Afm 8dpo and negative frer -.- i know I'm early still but I have a feeling we didn't catch again.


----------



## Bookdragon90

Thanks Katy78, DTD and just going to see what happens! :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

gigglebox- I am not sure. The Clear blue instructions I have says most women do test in the morning but all the internet cheapie strips say test between 10am and 8pm. Sorry about the negative but yes 8dp is early. Keep testing!


----------



## Babybump87

We are dtd every other day upto now lol . I did another opk this afternoon and got a faint line ! Ovulation is today according to Flo . Im only using cheap ones too not sure how reliable they are. Hopefully one of the little buggers will get there either way ! 

I was wondering the same thing giggle !


----------



## Katy78

LH is higher in the morning so if testing with FMU, test could be falsely positive.
I usually test around 3.30 pm when I get home from work and I try not to pee for at least three hours before then (it can be very difficult to hold it for three hours...).

I'm still waiting to start using OPKs, I'm on CD 9. I hope I don't miss O this month.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I honestly think everyone is different when it comes to their surge. I can use IC's and CBAD (Clear blue advanced or Clearblue Easy digital) in the am with FMU and get negative but at 11:30 that puppy is smiling at me and the IC'S go up with it. 

AFM, I didn't sleep well at all last night. Had to move myself to the kid's room because I didn't want to keep tossing and turning in bed and wake DH who has to get up at 5:00 AM every morning. I think I fell asleep at 2:00 AM and woke at 4:30 to go pee. Took my temp then cuz I figured it would be the most sleep I would get and it was way below my coverline but the room was a lot colder then mine is. Took it again around 6:30 am even though I was awake tossing still since 5:00 AM when his alarm went off and it was still lower then yesterday but not as low as first temp. So I do not know.. maybe I didn't O and I need to keep testing to be sure or I will see if I can get sleep better tonight and see what the temp is and discard this one.


----------



## Gypsy99

Hello ladies

I know I just pop in here every now and then. I'm still here though!!

I've just had an extremely busy last few weeks with study, and finding it difficult to keep in touch with anyone! 

So I think last day of this cycle is today. I've just got my hormonal breast lump that likes to show up a few days before AF arrives so waiting for her arrival :-(.

Feel like giving it my all this cycle. So have started back on Macca, and morning smoothies. My sister in law in due in 2 months, and feeling a bit inadequate. 

Hope that everyone else is going OK.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Gypsy! Welcome back. Sorry to hear how you are feeling due to SIL's pregnancy. You will hopefully have your own pregnancy soon too. :) Ugh sorry about the breast Cyst. I know what that is like! They are painful.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi Gypsy! I was thinking about you the other day, good to see you :flower:


----------



## Wriggley

Just checking in ladies! Will catch up with the posts later once the boys are in bed as they are being rascals tonight ahaha

Still no sign of af and negative tests for me


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How annoying Wrigg! I hope you get some kind of answer soon.


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks ladies. 

Day 1 of AF today. Nice painful one too. Hey Wriggly. I hope your body has some answers soon.


----------



## Lovebeauty

Hi all , I would like to join you on journey Ttc #3. 

I have two boys 5 and 18 months and we have pulled ttc forward from end of year. 

X


----------



## babyjan

Hey lovebeauty and welcome! 

So my opks are acting so weird! I dont think Ive had a positive from the few times Ive tested since having my son 2 years ago. I night weaned few weeks back although we stopped day feeds at 19 months! 

I do get ovulation symtoms and yesterday was the closest I got to a positive then I retested in the afternoon and get even fainter line :/

Anyways I have no clue when Ill actually ovulate but Ill use a hpt around the 9th May x


----------



## Babybump87

Hi love beauty good luck with your TTC journey !


Babyjan I have no idea when I ovulated for the same reasons as you . My next AF is due around 5/8 May . I may test middle of next week because I am impatient like that lol !


----------



## Babybump87

Has anyone experienced watery discharge ? Ive never had it before but the last two days I literally feel like Ive wet myself ! Whats going on !!


----------



## gigglebox

Blah cd1 here, onto next month!

Bb I sometimes get it right before it turns ewcm and I ovulate.

Bjan I had that happen to me the month before last. It was a hair shy of positive, then even lighter later in the day. Ended up being positive the following day. Fx!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Love welcome! 

Giggle- UGH! Sorry about CD 1 again. Fingers X'd this is your cycle! 

AFM, I woke up this morning and felt a sudden wet feeling. I figured it was just discharge or remnants of fun from the night before (TMI ALWAYS WITH ME I know! Sorry) but it was light WATERY pink spotting! I am so confused. My period shouldn't be coming until May 7-10th I think. I am going to be mad if a period starts from this lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Ib!!!??????


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not know GIGGLE! More tmi.. I had one small mucus blob on toilet paper after I peed that was dark brown but didn't smear or move at all and that was it. Nothing now... so now we wait! I just thought it might be too early for implantation bleed?


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe you ovulated early? Also occasionally you can have spotting with strong ovulation so maybe that's it?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Could be giggle! I had positive OPKS since like Thursday 19th on the IC'S and then got a smiley on the digital ones on Sun but didn't do it on Sat with the digital so not sure that would have made a difference. I was crampy from ovulation though before thurs 19th. Since I haven't ovulated in awhile due to the depo maybe it was just that? I never seen bleeding from ovulation before even when I got off depo in the past so this will be an interesting month!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TMI =Just wiped off a little more pinkish brown watery spot (which was completely gone last night no more spots). Checked Cervix = up high/firm/closed. watery cm when removing my hand no blood on it. how odd!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry its not your month giggle onto next month ! 

Oooo Hoping , could it be implation bleeding?! . How strange! Fingers crossed ! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am really starting to think so. I guess we will find out in a week or so :) I have this right sided shoulder pain that I got when pregnant with my daughter that came out of the blue and my back is hurting. I am getting period cramps but they come and go. So strange! Bad headache today that wont go away even with tylenol... Nausea after eating. We will see how it goes!!


----------



## Wriggley

Hope I was going to say implantation bleeding too! Good luck! 

Right ladies I havnt really been keeping track because I assumed I had ovulated and was just waiting for my period to start. Well yesterday I was bored so I looked on my app and it said I was 1 day away from my fertile window which I thought was odd as I didnt know it would do that seeing as I didnt log a period so I thought Id do an opk and there was a faint line as it normally is so Ive done another one today and I think its darker. Ive attached the pics for you lovely lot to see what do you think ?
 



Attached Files:







84CF573D-2C01-49BA-BE15-2C4E8C81E9F4.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









0729B8AF-9F31-46BC-839A-CE88449722CA.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wrig- Did we already ask you if your cycles are usually normal? IF so and still no period... time to take another pregnancy test!


----------



## Wriggley

Before the implant my cycles were anything from 28-60 days!!! I didn&#8217;t have periods in the implant so I&#8217;m not sure ...?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh so you haven't had a period yet since implant removed? How does your Cervical Mucus seem? EWCM? I'd start Bding just in case again!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The OPK is still negative but it is getting stronger so it may get positive any day now.. keep bding! :)


----------



## Wriggley

Negative clear blue opk this morning.

I had my Implant out Monday 12th March and I came on Saturday 17th March exactly when I was due to and I&#8217;ve not had a period since


----------



## Katy78

OPK was positive (or nearly there) which means O is tomorrow or the next day. I can feel it, too. I'll be able to test on the same day as last year when I got my BFP with my little one that I lost at 14 weeks. Really hoping I get my rainbow this time.


----------



## Wriggley

Good luck Katy! 

Guess who finally showed her big ugly face today! FINALLY so officially CD1


----------



## babyjan

I think today I&#8217;m 1dpo! I already have some cheapies waiting &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Wriggley! Good luck next month!
You're a bit ahead of me babyjan. I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## babyjan

Katy78 said:


> I'm sorry Wriggley! Good luck next month!
> You're a bit ahead of me babyjan. I hope you get your BFP.

Yeah we in the tww together! Hope your get your bfp too!


----------



## Wriggley

It doesn&#8217;t matter I&#8217;m just happy she finally showed up as means my body is at least doing something! I really wanna get some of those clear blue digital ovulation tests but they so expensive!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OO Katy! Sorry for the loss but I hope this one will be a sticky BFP!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well my pink water spotting and Brownish blood spotting (not enough for a pad/tampon) lasted two days and it is gone today. Cervix is up high and super tightly shut. Hopefully it will stay that way and I will get a BFP this time next week!


----------



## Babybump87

I&#8217;ve been having bouts of feeling nauseous although this could also be a viral thing I&#8217;ve picked up off the girls !! Ohhh I hate this waiting ! 

Sorry about your AF Wrig but least you know something is happening now here&#8217;s to next month! 
Hope you get your BFP soon Hoping! 

Is anyone else going to test this / early next week ?! X


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like a lot of us are at the start of new cycles. Hope we start to see bfp's in here soon!

Hoping that sounds very promising!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You too Babybump!  I feel like I have a uti today. MY back is pissed and so are my hips. I went and bought a UTI test kit at a drug store today = NEG for UTI but man o man does needing to pee feel like extreme urgency today. I do not KNOW what is happening. I thought giggle might be right and it might be ovulation bleeding but I have been reading that typically happens before or during ovulation and with it having been pink fresh blood coming after I ovulated is odd? Maybe not. All with in due time I suppose.


----------



## Lovebeauty

Good luck Katy and baby jan!

Hoping4number3 I look forward to following your journey and seeing if you get your bfp &#128512; Im similar time to you for testing af due Thursday but still getting bfn x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not want to jinx this but I have a light light light pink line on a FRER this am. 8DPO. I do not want too get to excited yet as I have seen some very convincing indent lines that I thought were positive that were negative for others.


Last night I got Diarrhea really bad out of the blue and this morning I got the worst round ligament pain feeling that made me double over and now I am nauseous. FRER might be playing a cruel joke but we will see :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lovebeauty I am wishing you sticky baby dust!! :) If this truly becomes a positive test then I guess it isn't to crazy to implant at 4-5 dpo. Lovebeauty my period isn't technically due until 05/10 I believe...


----------



## gigglebox

Where is the pic of the test???!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I couldn't make it show up on the camera. I will try to tweak it later and post it. I had to run to work! :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not know if you can see anything. I tried to invert it. I will probably just try again 10dpo. It was easier in person to see lol


Wouldn't it just be great if we could do a finger prick blood test at home and find out easier? Lol.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Babybump87

I can only see one line on my phone no faint lines either, sorry ! Hope your feeling better though . Keep us posted if you do any more tests !

Wish we had Home blood tests be amazing ! AF isn&#8217;t de until 5/8 May .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

We still got time :) I know you cant see anything on here. I can't even when I blow it up on my computer... I will wait til it gets stronger or goes away completely!~


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I know we aren't supposed to but since I figured it was just a good evap I pulled the test apart. There is pink there in the line... so I wasn't crazy but I will see what tomorrow or 10 dpo brings. No worries if it is negative


----------



## babyjan

I think I&#8217;m 4dpo not entirely sure! No symtoms or anything so far, very much doubt I&#8217;ll get bfp and that&#8217;s fine.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Way early Babyjan and I do not recall having symptoms when I was pregnant with my two kids until I was the week of my missed period and the first sign was my boobs hurt really really bad that was it. :p We aren't out until AF shows. 

Well DH saw the pink line as well yesterday and told me I wasn't crazy that it is pink lol but this morning the line is about the same maybe lighter. So really good indent I am thinking. I am not going to test again unless I miss my period. I am thinking the pink spotting may just have been hormonal issues because my bbt chart is all over the place so I probably need to regulate for a few cycles before I am going to get a clear indication of anything.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not seeing it but still time! I think the true test was hubby seeing it too! I know you said no change but only been 24 hours...hope it gets darker!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lol giggle thanks :) I agree but maybe he is like me and we are just hopeful haha! Maybe we need an eye check up? lol I will continue to wait impatiently...


----------



## Babybump87

I&#8217;m possibly in the same position as you Hoping ?!. I&#8217;ve got a few tests that just show one line . 
I did a test this morning soon as I seen the one line I ditched it. Came home and checked it again and there&#8217;s a faint second line ?! I&#8217;ve got the one from yesterday morning out the bin (crazy yes lol ) that also shows one solid line and a faint second line . soon as I see the control line showing I binned them Maybe it&#8217;s just wishful thinking ? Or just evap ? Counting the days down until AF


----------



## Babybump87

Removed pic


----------



## Babybump87

Removed pic


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Pretty sure I see something on the middle one and DEF something on the last one  Better then what I got. Test again in 2 days should be darker!


----------



## Babybump87

Well I did the water trick thats meant to work on Evaps did a bit of googling today driving myself crazy . The middle one faded completely but the last test from this morning stayed the same! 

I cant wait two days lol Im soooo impatient ! Any luck with your tests ??!


----------



## babyjan

Those tests look like early bfp babybump!


----------



## Babybump87

babyjan said:


> Those tests look like early bfp babybump!

I hope so babyjan ! That would be amazing first cycle ! 

I did another test this morning using same brand and its a complete bfn nothing at all ! Even more confused now lol serves my right for testing so early ! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

I have no experience with those tests but i have gotten extremely convincing evaps on some tests before so i say don't trust them. Water test is a myth as well, sorry to say! Hope it turns around though!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks giggle! Ive read a lot of conflicting stories on that water test since I posted last night so Im not convinced on it either now . 

Starting to think its just a good evap anyway now just waiting for AF if when she arrives !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I got a really good pink line on an 88 cent test lol I am pretty sure it is an evap as well. I also tried the water thing and it is still there so I know it is frustrating Babybump. Guess we should just wait for AF and test like we are supposed to? HAHA!


----------



## Babybump87

Will be a bit annoyed now if /when AF comes this month after seeing that. 

I was 6 days late with DD1 didn&#8217;t realise at the time because we were NTNP. DD2 I took the test on the day AF was due . When did you get your BFP with your two children? 

One period tracker says period due tomorrow other says Monday so looking at your ticker we should both hopefully know something soon ! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

With my daughter (first baby) I was late already. My mom wanted to have wine and I told her I was going to get a pregnancy test just to make sure before we drink because I was late and she said "You are probably just stressed" and that puppy said "Pregnant" before I even got done peeing on it lol. With my son I believe it was also after period was due but I had just gotten off BC pills that month and that month only. Was going to get back on because my partner said we couldn't afford another baby but I was already pregnant.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I only ever used the digitals for those pregnancies.


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I got a really good pink line on an 88 cent test lol I am pretty sure it is an evap as well. I also tried the water thing and it is still there so I know it is frustrating Babybump. Guess we should just wait for AF and test like we are supposed to? HAHA!

Were thisw first signal/walmart tests? Because those are the ones that i was referring to that gave me very "good" evaps!!! So evil! I even got one at about 12 minutes (reading time is 10 minutes) ladt month! It looked like my first positive with my last pregnancy so i was really hopeful but nope! 

Hmmm babybuml if you've gotten a line on something you mever have before maybe it means something! Thay was my first tip off to my first pregnancy (on a frer). Fx!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh talk about mother&#8217;s instinct hoping ! That&#8217;s really dissapointing giggle ! That would cause so much heartbreak for some women ! I&#8217;ve always gone for first response or clear blue digital with my two DDs

Is anyone else testing again soon ? 
X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah giggle. It was a pretty fat pink line too but I didn't get my hopes up since I was reading it after the time it expired... Stupid evaps/dye runs and indents. 

Babybump I am not going to test again until I get closer to my period or period is late.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

To be completely honest... I am not sure I even ovulated this cycle. My temps are inconsistent. I had my temp go up for 3 days but that was around CD 10 which is way to soon and then the pink spotting 4 -5 days later. IF it was ovulation bleeding wouldn't my temps have gone up around the bleeding? I think my hormones are just messed up still. Oh well. Gotta be patient ;)


----------



## Babybump87

Its going to be a long 3 days for you Hoping . I hope its your month given youve had Evaps . Sorry Ive no ideas about temps as Ive never charted mine . 

I am going to test again if AF doesnt come on the day its due which I am confused when its due because one app said yesterday and another says Tuesday. 

Typical days in my average cycle is 25/26 days. My last AF was 10 until 14 April . Any ideas on AF arriving ? 

I think I am probably just getting confused / stressing by using two apps I should just stick to one .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I find the apps have a hard time figuring out when you should have AF if you aren't constantly regular each month... annoying. If you are thinking you are due by Tuesday a FRER should pick up a positive by now unless you have late implantation?


----------



## Babybump87

I am going to go and get a first response today . Cycle day 28. Hopefully that will show something now !! The waiting is driving me insane lol . 

How you havent tested again Hoping . You have strong willpower lol !


----------



## babyjan

I did a test yesterday only cause I couldn&#8217;t help myself lol! Got bfn! AF isn&#8217;t due till 14th I think


----------



## Babybump87

Never mind baby jan ! Youve still got loads of time left ! Keep us updated ! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes babyjan you still have plenty of time for that to change into a BFP! :) Just sick of seeing fake lines or stark white BFN Babybump. Plus I already spent so much buying more test sticks once I thought I saw that line on the FRER that I told myself I wouldn't do it again. I would just wait til period day lol. It is either going to happen today or by 05/10. Let me know how the FRER goes! I am excited for you!


----------



## Babybump87

I am sick of seeing nothing too Hoping ! starting to feel a bit frustrated / disappointed now. Hubby came back with a clear blue digital so I am going to do that in the morning if no AF Im sure you know they are not as sensitive as the first response so I will get one of those myself tomorrow depending how the day goes 

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Nothing happening here Babybump. Good luck!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hoping the BFN from the IC is just because it is cheap!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Cramping today! Waiting for AF!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Cramping today! Waiting for AF!


Oh no ! Your still not out until she arrives ! 

Im still waiting for AF . Waiting for OH to get in to take a test eeek ! X


----------



## Babybump87

OH came home with this first response test and I done it about half 4. Negative result ! Annoyed and confused! 

No sign of AF coming either ! 

Im thinking Im not pregnant now after using that first response test . Im on cycle day 29 surely if I was pregnant it would have gave me a positive result by now .

Strange though because if felt kinda sickly all day x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah no period here either yet but I am expecting it 05/10 so there is still time lol

I also had a negative FRER yesterday so I am pretty sure I am out too!


----------



## Babybump87

Any signs for you yet Hoping ? 

Were still not out until AF arrives . Im still waiting for her ! Disappointed about the first response was pretty sure that would at least show a faint line but nothing at all ! I must have ovulated really late this cycle?! Do you know when you possibly ovulated ? Are you testing again or just waiting now?

I just feel kinda queasy , few cramps and white creamy discharge if that even means anything . Driving myself and OH crazy !! How about you ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Babybump! I got my positive smiley from Clearblue Advanced digital opk ON Sun 04/23 and smiley on 04/24 Monday form Clearblue Easy digital. Then I had the pink spotting Friday 04/27 and Saturday 04/28 so either I ovulated that day when I bled or I didn't ovulate at all but my body tried. So no true clue to be honest because I temped all hours nothing stable and didn't sleep very well the week of ovulation :( ugh! LOL .. I am pretty sure I am out this cycle. Sorry to hear about the no AF show because waiting for AF after you know you are not pregnant is annoying. I hope you are right and you ovulated late and are implanting now! You never know!


----------



## gigglebox

Looking for forward to squinting at tests! Babybump are you sure they are neg? Any you need help analyzing? ;)

I am thankful I can feel ovulation. It can be extremely painful but at least I know when it happens. How frustrating to not know for sure! So sorry you two are playing the guessing game :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh I was in pain that whole week Giggle but yeah that all could be due to getting off Depo and getting back to "Normal" it will take time. I am not going to get to worked up about it yet until it has been like 6 months to a year then I will worry lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

*felt uncomfortable not really in pain lol


----------



## Babybump87

Its so annoying when you dont truly know whats going on . Hopefully you did ovulate and you will have some news soon!

Looks like Im out this month went the bathroom this afternoon and wiped pink discharge this has been one strange cycle for me ! 

Giggle I think myself and Hoping shot ourselves in the door by testing too early! Im also looking forward to seeing other peoples tests mine was definitely bfn! Thanks for the offer Giggle ! hopefully someone will get a BFP soon ! x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

NOOOOO babybump booo! :( I am expecting spotting tomorrow but we shall see right now just loads of discharge as well. I am thinking once I get my AF I am going to go ahead and get these progesterone sticks to confirm ovulation this time :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

But Babybump looks like we will be close in cycles again if my spotting starts tomorrow lol


----------



## Babybump87

Haha Hoping that would be cool to have nearly the same cycle ! 

Never mind we will see how this AF plans out ! Let us know how you get on Hoping ! You can always pm me too !

Where are you getting the ovulation sticks from ? X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Amazon! They are not ovulation sticks these are progesterone sticks. It basically is to confirm ovulation has occurred with out having to go to Doctor. Let me look up the brand. They are kinda pricey for only 7 sticks but it had good reviews.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

If you know for sure you ovulated u do not need them :) I just cant tell by temping and I do temping all wrong... and sleep terrible and pee often sooo I could use a little help.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh I dont know where to begin with temping and charting I downloaded fertility friend and it lasted 2 minutes lol 

I am not exactly sure when I ovulated this month probably way later than I thought. I did get a faint opk test on 23 whether that was right I am not sure . Crap at these things ha !


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh babybump bummer! Sorry af is knocking :(

Hmm hoping I'd never heard of progesterone tests! That is really interesting. Do they work similar to opk's?


----------



## babyjan

Well Im certain Ill be joining you guys onto new cycle! AF due in 4 days. I last tested around 8dpo and got bfn! If I was pregnant Id defo have some sort of symtoms now.

Im ok with starting a new cycle tbh x


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like we will all end up having cycles close together !


----------



## Babybump87

OK so now I am having the strangest cycle I can ever remember . 
Yesterday started off with the light pink discharge. (Was going to post a picture but not sure how to do it within a spoiler ) .

Expected today for AF to be in full swing heavy and dark like usual but nope its light red and very light / non existence flow! 



Whats going on arghhhh !


----------



## Wriggley

Does anyone use flo? The circled day is my high chance of getting pregnant day so should we bd on that day or the day before?
 



Attached Files:







4C8ADAA4-37DC-44D4-8EFA-135F25D47ACB.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Babyjan you are definitely still in! 8dpo is super early to expect a positive! 

Wrigg, bang it out both days to be sure :thumbup:


----------



## Babybump87

Ive been using Flo for the past 3 months Wrig . How accurate are you finding it ? I would try and do both days either side


----------



## Babybump87

Remove pic


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Could be implantation or a weird bleed since you are regulating after BC?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle- Yes they are just like OPKS but make sure you look into the MFB Progesterone sticks on Amazon they seem to have the best review.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Could be implantation or a weird bleed since you are regulating after BC?

Yeah the joys of coming off birth control !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am having period cramps that were pretty strong this am but now they are gone lol weird.. I think the witch is slowly on her way!


----------



## babyjan

I took another test and got BFN! Not even a hint of a line LOL


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babyjan- I think you still got time to implant :) 9-10 dpo is normally the average.


----------



## babyjan

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Babyjan- I think you still got time to implant :) 9-10 dpo is normally the average.

Oh I never knew this lol! Will just wait and see if AF arrived then x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hopefully it will not! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Bjan still time! I am following a woman who had a neg 10dpo and just got a line well enough to see either 11 or 12dpo. GL!

Afm had super strong painful ov pain today so officially in tww! Not sure if this is my new norm but i'm cd14; last cycle i ov'ed cd13. my average has been 17-21 days :shrug:


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like Im out AF started as it normal would have today ! CD1 then I guess ! 

BJan you still have time for a positive test ! 

Google luck Giggle


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BOO Babybump!! 

YAY for TWW Giggle! Hope this is your month. Fingers X'D!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Took a digital Frer today just because I was tired of squinting at lines and as expected it said "NO-" I love how it like yells at you lol. I am hoping AF will show up soon so I can continue to say regular and move to the next cycle yay!


----------



## Babybump87

Im going to try and not test too soon this time to avoid any disappointing test results ! 

Lol Hoping its a let down when you build up to taking the test and its like No! 

Are you showing any of your usual signs that AF is coming ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Just cramping off and on Babybump. Still having watery milky CM and high up cervix that is hard and closed.. :( Come on AF! lol


----------



## babyjan

Woke up this morning and soon as a I stood up I was greeted by AF!! Here a day earlier than expected! CD1 today x


----------



## Wriggley

Im still waiting for ovulation! Digi said no this morning but when I took the stick out the reader the lines are practically the same!
 



Attached Files:







9E094921-E3C4-4A3A-B603-CC536787D4CA.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for you Hoping ! 

Boooo Babyjan ! 

Those lines both look the same to me too Wrig


----------



## gigglebox

Weird wrig. Maybe bd just in case? That looks positive to me.

Bjan sorry af showed! On to a new cycle. 1 day pregnant! Think positive :hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

No denying this one! Third pic was literally just after I finished dipping! And other two within the time window! Weird how digi didnt give me a smile! I did the digi fmu as instructed on the packaging and IC AT 11 am (two hours later ):wacko:
 



Attached Files:







5F769181-86E5-4C4D-9C86-F9984E7CDBDC.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









5772E8AF-5C4E-4AEC-810E-5908997914B5.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3









F51BD2C6-CEB4-4AD4-9422-7B1E5C71213B.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wrig- From what I have been reading some of those internet LH strips show a positive LH at 25 MIU but Digital ones show at 40 MIU.


----------



## Wriggley

So is my IC right?


----------



## babyjan

That&#8217;s a strong positive wriggley!


----------



## Wriggley

Just got my static smiley on the digi!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YAY!! GO girl go... BD TIME!


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh go Wrig fingers crossed this is your month! 

Are you ladies currently taking any supplements ? X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Still waiting for AF here... I was only taking prenatals ...


----------



## gigglebox

Get some!!!

Hoping when are you due again? still bfns in hpts?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Due today and nothing! Been cramping for 3 days off and on now. I might have just got something on a FRER but that seems way late when I am 14 DPO so maybe just a good indent again... Hubby is getting me more right now cuz I peed with diluted urine today. Ehhh. I am suddenly having nausea today and my left boob seriously feels like it keeps getting "Let down" .. Sigh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

or was due yesterday .. I do not know. I am a 31 day cycle and today is day 31 since last month. I normally spot on the day before but no spotting.. squat. Cramping since 10TH.. It comes and goes.

Perhaps I have a cyst.. My left side was achey while at park with my daughter and Right side is achey now and it is pretty achey in the back too :( I will either test again tonight but I am drinking water so prob will have to wait til FMU


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no :( hope it's just a snuggling bean in there causing the cramping! Hope it's not a cyst. When I had one I was bleeding too so hope it's a good sign you're not :/ 

That's exciting about the test! Maybe you ov'ed a little later?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Giggle! I appreciate you being positive for me. I think I got two boxes of bad FRER'S there is a strong indent line on each one of these. The line shows up right away and stays. Cervix is still high. TEMP is 97.90 and I am cramping off and on. Digi of course is still showing "Not pregnant" and I am thinking I may become one of those depo horror stories I have read where I get one normal period.. had midcycle spotting and then don't get another period for 6 months to a year :( We have a co-worker at work who is 35 and dying from cancer. She trained me and I have known her for 5 years. We are all pretty close and it really took its toll on me on Monday and Tuesday when I heard she is now in hospice and bleeding internally with organ failure. Sooo I think some of that sadness pushed my period away but man I hope it comes and I can keep on regulating. Thanks for reading my vent girls. xoxo


----------



## gigglebox

Ph my god I am so sorry! That is absolutely terrible. No wonder your body is acting odd, that is a huge stressor! :hugs: hug hug hug to you


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thank you :) Hoping I will see AF soon. Not feeling confident though.


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping Im sorry to hear that! Hope you get answers soon lovely! 

I have a question (you would think Ive never been through this before but this is my first cycle trying since I had my son 5 years again) so yesterday I had two positive opks and a smily on the digi today Ive had two negative tests so am I right in thinking today is my O day? If so is it still worth us bding tonight? And does that also mean tomorrow is 1dpo?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh Hoping so sorry to read about your co worker and friend . Just so sad . Hope your ok and you get a answer soon 

Sorry Wrig I cant help with your post! I only started using opks last month!


----------



## Babybump87

Quick google search says once you have a positive opk DTD on that day and the following 3 days ! Cant hurt to try !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ty Babybump and Wrig! 

Wrig I am thinking that means the surge is over and hopefully you have ovulated but the only way to confirm that is by temping.


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping I&#8217;ve got a temp thingy but I havnt been doing it :blush:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well looks like I am going into 2 days late...


----------



## Babybump87

Oo Hoping have you tested with a different brand?


----------



## Wriggley

Officially 1dpo gosh this is the part I don&#8217;t like, playing the waiting game


----------



## gigglebox

Really? I'll take lp over fp any day. I hate waiting to ovulate not knowing when it's going to happen. At least with the two week wait there is an end in sight and you know exactly when to expect it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am done with tests for right now babybump because they are just messing with me lol. I was cramping this am again and in my back. Boobs are finally starting to get sore. Nausea this am and wont go away so maybe AF is gonna show for real!!! I had a gush so went to the bathroom at work and nada... just CM. My concern is if these lines are light pink they are way to light for 16 dpo. :(


----------



## Babybump87

I hate waiting to ovulate too Giggle wondering when its going to happen but then I also hate the TWW , wUying and getting bfn! Hopefully we will all get our little beans this cycle ! 

Oh I know how you feel Hoping . I was dissapointed AF arrived after those 2 tests and the pink discharge ! Hate how our bodies mess with our emotions ! 

Could you maybe have ovulated later than you think making those lines lighter.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not even know when I ovulated :( I got the pink spotting like 15 days ago... soo maybe that was a small period? I dunno
 



Attached Files:







testthisam.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 11









testtwo.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

When did you take the pics? I see an obvious line on the blie test but not sure if it's a evap :-k


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I just took another blue test and it came out darker ;) with darker urine. So I will take my last Frer either tonight when I get home or tomorrow morning... 

Are we allowed to put BFP's in here? Not saying I have one for sure yet just saying if I do.


----------



## gigglebox

YES, absolutely you better post it! You hust shouldn't create a new thread to post it/announce it in here--that can be done in the pregnancy test gallery. But you should definitely post here too!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

If I could get these dang FRER's to show more pink I'd be happier.


----------



## Wriggley

Not sure what&#8217;s going on tonight got leg aches which I usually get on the last day of
My period but today I&#8217;m 1dpo also have had some cramping


----------



## Babybump87

I defiantly see something on the blue test ! 

Oh wow Hoping ! You must post a BFP in here!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELL ladies... I am assuming these are evaps because I did another FRER tonight and it is still negative or light indent line looking soooo NO CLUE. I just wish something was happening. I am going into my 4th day late now tomorrow and tests should be dark by now :(


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe chemical? Which blue tests are those? Can you get a same-brand digi if they're ept?


----------



## Babybump87

Hey Wrig hope your leg aches are better! 

Evaps are the devil !! I never knew until I got one! Can you not go to your GP Hoping and explain the situation maybe get a blood test ? Ive recently found out my GP will do blood tests 4 days late for AF . Xx


----------



## gigglebox

Still waiting to see that test :coffee:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle they are negative. I took a blue cross one this morning from Clear blue and there is no cross/no evap. The reviews for that other test I took say people got a lot of false positives. 

Babybump I do not really have a primary doctor or ob/gyn. Haven't been to a regular doctor in like 10 years which I need to get one because I probably need a physical and regular blood work done lol. I was going to like a community place that takes walk ins for the Depo shot because that is the only place that doesn't make you come in for the appt then go to the pharmacy to have the shot filled then come back and get the shot by the doc. This place had the shot readily available. Since I was on the depo shot they would probably tell me that this is normal since it happens to a lot of girls so I am thinking hormone imbalance caused the mid cycle pink and brown spotting and now I just gotta wait for her to come back. 

Thanks so much for being positive for me though ladies! :) I hope we all get a BFP sometime soon but if you recall from my first post here I mentioned I thought I might be hanging out here for awhile lol...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Wrig might you be low in potassium? Eat an avocado if you can and if not eat a couple bananas and that should help.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your no closer to finding out whats going on Hoping ! Us mums never look after ourselves properly , too busy worrying about everyone else! 

Did you have any issues like this when you came off BC last time? The one Depo shot I got was a nightmare ended up with low iron and B12 cause I was having that much irregular bleeding . Never again ! 

I hope you find a drop in that might be able to help in some way.


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping sorry you havnt got any answers yet!

I&#8217;ve had sharp pains on and off in my Ovary area all day! I shouldn&#8217;t be too
Low on anything as I&#8217;m on prenatal vitamins


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig sometimes our bodies don't absorb nutrients from vitamins as easily as from natural sources. Worth a try!

Ugh depo i hated it. I bled for something like 130days straight when i got it. I only ever got one dose and dr's were completely perplexed how I evaded anemia!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh Giggle thats just awful . Makes you feel so drained and annoyed ! We had more or less the same problems with the Depo injection ! Mine was a one shot too ! In the end I needed Iron tablets and a B12 shot and tablets to stop the bleeding . Ended up back on the combined pill but cant take that anymore due to headaches so went on Cerezette and that was the devil too lol . Only lasted a month on it . Came off that in January and we decided to try for baby no3 

Id love a man to go through some of the issues we do! 

How long have you ladies been TTC for now ? Sorry Ive not read the whole thread xx


----------



## gigglebox

Bb I can't take bc either; it doesn't stop me from ovulating and i get breakthrough bleeding every month. I have a odd shaped uterus (partial septate) so can't be fit with an iud either. :shrug: 
This is officially month 4 of ttc. First baby was conceived the first month, second baby took 12 months total (with a m/c and 2 month break during that time).


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I never had any issues with the depo. I didn't have my period at all when on it. This was my 3rd time on it. Last two times I came off never had an issue getting period back or getting pregnant but hey I was like 20 then soooo 31 now. Things change.


----------



## babyjan

Oh gosh I got one shot of depo back in 2012 November. No periods for 9 months and then 18 months to conceive my second baby with two early loses between. Never again will I go on depo!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

This was only my first real cycle of TTC after Depo Babybump. Although guess I do not have a normal cycle yet so ... Not sure lol. 
Babybump = correct me if I am wrong but isn't Cerezette progestin only which is similar to Depo that way?


I just got some Vitex while on my break at work.. iffy on starting it though. I have read some mixed reviews and not wanting to complicate things further. I am now like 5 days late lol. This last pregnancy test I had taken clearly had a line but others do not so NO CLUE what is happening. BLUE DYE SUCKS! lol

Frer's always seem to have a line but way too faint to be real so I am annoyed with them too!


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed! I am soooo frustrated with frer recently! I always see the antibody strip. This month I am going to use one at 8dpo but for the rest of the days I have a small stash of walmart cheapies. 

Hope that's good you've not had issues with depo. Seems to be one of those you love it or hate it things. 

Have you tested again yet?

I have a rule against using blue dyes for early testing. I always see something!


----------



## Babybump87

I think I am going to get the copper coil after baby no3 and see how that goes! 

Seems the depo shot as more lasting effects for some women when its stopped . My friends been on it for years and had no issues guess we are just unlucky ! 

You are totally right Hoping ! My GP said its a lower dosage taken every day as opposed to one shot sorry but thats a lot of bull ! Another GP then says I should never have been prescribed it because of the issues with the Depo! Clueless lol 

Hoping you must be getting kinda frustrated now ! I would be taking a cheap test everyday Im so impatient ! 

Its coming upto my fertile days (3 days to go) got to get more OPKs tomorrow ! Should be fun trying to sneak them past MIL in our shopping trip ! We are not telling anyone we are TTC , want to avoid the questions and pressure !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No I mean it sucks that I do not know when it is coming back now but I have decided that I knew it could take up to 2 years to get pregnant after stopping Depo and that I just need to be patient. (Easier said then done) I will need to focus on something else and hopefully watch you guys get your BFPS!!! 

Giggle- I would agree on not testing early with the blue dyes but I am lateeeee lol but since the line isn't already dark I am pretty sure I am not pregnant. :)


----------



## Babybump87

Never know Hoping you might get your BFP quicker than you think ! Fingers crossed ! I deffo want to see BFPs getting posted on this thread soon !


----------



## Babybump87

If we manage to conceive this month babys due date is coming out as 14 February ! Valentines Day. 

DHs birthday is on the 16 Feb and DD1s is on 17 Feb ! How crazy would that month be . I dont think DD1 would take too kindly to having to share her birthday with a possible sibling !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO awesome due date :)


----------



## Babybump87

Hmmm I may be out this month already due to medical issues awaiting some blood work results !


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no! I hope everything is ok!

My brother and i are only 2 days apart on our bdays and it's never been an issue. My parents were really good at acknowledging them as two different occasions and as a kids i was happy NOT sharing a bday party. When we got older we always just compromised on a place to go to dinner and didn't care about sharing (when we were too okd for parties). He's now one of my best friends!


----------



## Babybump87

Apparently low iron / b12 issues again just as I posted about past issues with it! 

Oh Giggle thats amazing ! My sister and I are only 12 months apart and her birthday is the day after mine ! Every birthday we had joint parties ! It just never felt like my special day although my parents did try ! I dont really got on with her now either which is a shame ! 

Id just worry that I would go overdue any new baby would be born on DD1s birthday ! X


----------



## gigglebox

Haha just goes to show you mever know how kids are going to feel, even in similar situations! On that note your DD may be excited to share a bday!


----------



## Babybump87

Haha I know! Maybe I was just a diva child lol 

Hows things with you ladies ?! . Anyone testing soon ?

x


----------



## gigglebox

I've been testing, negative so far. 7dpo today.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck gigs! BFN on 7DPO is expected for the most part. 

I got some progesterone today and used it for the first time. Perhaps it will start my AF lol. 

Babybump maybe you should just make sure to take b12 supplements and Iron daily?


----------



## gigglebox

Bbump are supplements enough to fix it? I was once misdiagnosed with a severe b12 deficiency and had to give myself injections of it for a week before they realized what had happened -.- not fun! Hope yours isn't that bad!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo good luck Giggle !! Ouch those injections hurt too ! 

Still no sign of your AF then Hopeful ! 

Ive had my repeat bloods done, Im already taking a iron and b12 multivitamin daily. Doctor wants to make sure its up before any possible pregnancy. Have to wait and see . Whether she is just being mindful of the situation I dunno ! x


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah guess that makes sense since I think pregnancy can make things worse since babies are essentially parasites...! So did they diagnose you with anemia?

Tested again this morning, stark white bfn :( feeling bummed...but I've only gotten a positive on 8dpo once, other two preegnancies were 10 and 9dpo, and i think my suspected chemical was 9dpo. Probably won't be able to test again until monday...super busy weekend ahead!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah I suffered with anemia when pregnant with DD2 and they warned me about premature labour luckily she was born only 5 days before her due date. 

Wont know any more until next week ! 

Sorry about your BFN Giggle hopefully the busy weekend will take your mind off things


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yep still no AF here. Started myself on a small dose of progesterone since it is recommended after coming off depo. We shall see if it gets something going for me. Sorry to hear about the b12 and iron issues Babybump! Hopefully it corrects itself quickly. Giggle sorry to hear about BFN but there is still time!! Good for a busy weekend it will distract you hopefully lol


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hey Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I jump in on this round. This will be cycle #4 for us. It's a little hard for me to face reality that I have moved onto cycle #4 but apparently my little bean from cycle #3 was a sticky one. It hit me really hard for some reason as it seemed so clear that this was it. My tests were so dark at 12 dpo and 13 dpo but then I started bleeding, it was a wednesday. I went to the doctors and their test was negative. I waited till Monday and went to a new doctor because I was having pregnancy symptoms and my test was still really positive. Had another urine test done there which was also negative so she did a blood test with my results coming back <2mIU/mL and my doctor telling me I am not pregnant. I never got anything more then the 2 day bleed so the doctor told me to consider that my period, so my fertile time is coming up this weekend to early next week. Only concern I have is my body just doesn't feel back to normal. We shall see what happens!


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome jl and I am sooooo sorry to read about your loss. That is heartbreaking :( I hope your body bounces back quick and you get your "rainbow" soon!

Hoping hope your body gets to regulating soon, too! Hope the prog works for ya.


----------



## gigglebox

Think I jist gor a faint bfp!!!! Ahhhh now the nerves of telling hubby and hoping it sticks & is healthy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3912.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3911.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it Giggle!!! Hope it gets darker for you :) Congrats early!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome JL sorry to hear about the last cycle and loss :(! Was the bleeding a heavy bleed for those two days? I only ask because I had pink and brown spotting with only one dot of red blood for two days two weeks after a regular period.. wondering if I should consider that a "mini" period also and maybe I will get another on the 25th and 26th.. hmm dang you DEPO! LOL... Worked so well when on it but after it sucks! Day 3 of progesterone cream here.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow Giggle !! I see it too !! Congratulations !


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome JL sorry about your loss! Hope you get a sticky little bean soon .


----------



## motherofboys

Hi, can I join in? I was in a group when I first started TTC in Feb 2016 but gradually everyone got pregnant and I had a loss and sort of drifted away. I really feel like being in a group again right now so looking for anyone who will take me hahaha
I'm TTC number 5


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Motherofboys you certainly can join in! Sorry to hear about your loss! HUGS!


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. I can't wait to get to know you all and follow your journeys


----------



## gigglebox

Hi MOB! Are you hoping for a girl next time?


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Welcome JL sorry to hear about the last cycle and loss :(! Was the bleeding a heavy bleed for those two days? I only ask because I had pink and brown spotting with only one dot of red blood for two days two weeks after a regular period.. wondering if I should consider that a "mini" period also and maybe I will get another on the 25th and 26th.. hmm dang you DEPO! LOL... Worked so well when on it but after it sucks! Day 3 of progesterone cream here.

Mine was really like period bleeding that I had when I was on BC. I had the mirena for 8 years total. 5 years with one, had it removed and then another put in. Only had it removed in Feb so we could start TTC. Once it was removed my cycles were heavier then they were this past one. Part of me questions if somehow my blood test was wrong(I know highly unlikely). I told myself I would move forward but its hard. My temp was higher today but think its because I actually did it right this round.


----------



## Wriggley

Hi everyone 7dpo here and I&#8217;ve ran out on things to pee on :haha: more arriving today and tomorrow. 

Motherofboys welcome! And sorry to hear about your loss 

JL welcome! And sorry about your loss too

Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## motherofboys

gigglebox said:


> Hi MOB! Are you hoping for a girl next time?

If I could choose then I'd choose a girl, but at this point I just want a baby now.


----------



## gigglebox

Think this pregnancy isn't viable :( will update for sure tomorrow


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

oh no giggle! Did the line get lighter? Did u try another test when you got that FRER line? I am telling u I seriously think SOME FRER tests give you a good line just to make u buy more...grrr! I am hoping your line is getting darker and it is the real deal! 

Hey Wrig! How ya been doing? Lol on running out of things to pee on. I know what that is like. Spent way to much money this "Non-existent" cycle I am having.


----------



## jlmeans0422

I'm excited my LH test was almost positive so within the next day or 2 it should be positive. I'm still learning this charting stuff and every day my temperature has been rising so thinking that's a good sign. Really hoping I O this month but a little worried I won't without having a normal cycle.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## motherofboys

I'm the same with tests. I can't help but buy them before I even need them and then once I have them I need to pee on them. Last month my next door neighbours daughter served me in the co-op and now every time I go in she says "any luck?"


----------



## jlmeans0422

Im so excited ladies pretty sure my OPK test went positive this evening!!!

How is everything going for everyone else?
 



Attached Files:







20180520_183535 (2).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

MOB that is so embarrassing/personal! I hate when they make comments! One lady recently told me "good luck!" Like mind your own business!

Jl that test is SUPER positive! Get busy girl!

So my FRER this morning was the same as yesterday, if not a little lighter. I was super disheartened...but I took a walmart cheapie tonight and there is obviously progression on that so I'm not sure what's going on...? Last time my frer's did this i had an early mc...but last time my walmart cheapies progressed like this I had a healthy baby. So I guess I'm in hpt limbo right now!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Giggle- thanks I def plan to we have already been trying to bd every other day. We were supposed to last night but I was super tired and battling a headache. Still have my headache tonight but going to push through. Really beginning to think I am getting my headaches around the start of my period and O day!

After this last month my trust in FRER test have gone out the window. I refuse to use them anymore which really stinks but they are they only pink dye tests that I know of. I assume my pregnancy was CP but my doctor said there is a good chance that for some reason I just make the FRER pop positive. It is so very disheartening. So sorry you are going through this. I can't remember did you post if you have a doctors appointment set?


----------



## gigglebox

No I haven't called the dr yet. I'll wait until i'm comfortable with how dark the tests get!


----------



## motherofboys

That is definitely a positive opk. Yay! 

I know that even the same brands of test can have varying amounts of dye meaning they don't always show accurate progression, especially is there's not much time between tests. Fingers crossed they continue to get darker for you and it's just frer being awkward.


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome motherofboys ! 

I would definitely say thats a positive JL. 

Fingers crossed for you Giggle . I really do think these tests are very temperamental now ! Seems hit and miss with what each one will say ! Good luck hoping for all the best ! Xx 

Im still waiting for my blood results but me and OH have decided to carry on TTC this month anyway. Surely it can all be rectified shortly ! Im still waiting for my opks to arrive but should be in my fertile window now with ovulation around 23/24 !


----------



## Wriggley

8dpo and completely negative :nope:
 



Attached Files:







47CB172B-5C10-476E-A6B1-63253A04BD5F.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jlmeans0422

I am so confused this morning. I took my temp and its lower today then it was the last 2 days. When I typed into FF a message popped up saying "Your data no longer shows an ovulation pattern that we can confidently identify." Without today's temp in it shows me Oing today. My OPK was still positive this morning which is normal for me.I am having mild cramping which not sure if that is normal as I am still trying to pay attention and learn these things about my body. My cervix (dont know the lingo for that yet) is high but I have no clue how to tell if its open/close, soft/hard as it always feels the same. Around 2 days ago I had a nice clump of ewcm just once when going to the bathroom but since its just been like slimy (sorry for the TMI). Will my LH surge if I don't O? 

*top test yesterday evening, bottom test this morning with FMU


My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







inCollage_20180521_063437071 (2).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## motherofboys

I get bloating and cramps with ovulation if that's any help figuring out what's in the realms of normal?


----------



## gigglebox

Cervix position = cp (the lingo ;) )

I have never charted so not sure what to say or suggest :( but i get pain on the side I ovulate from as well as a sore crotch feeling and ewcm os most abundant the day before I O. Not sure if that's helpful !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle if you got a good one on a Walmart test also I am sure it is fine! Hugs! :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL it is possible to have a slight dip the day you ovulate and then it should go up 3 temps to confirm ovulation.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thanks everyone. This whole charting is new. Glad to hear a dip is normal. Really made me nervous when that message popped up. I don't know that I even noticed any O pain, not sure I ever paid attention so I will through the day and see if I notice anything.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wrig - It is still early!


----------



## AliJo

Mind if I join in? We're currently TTC #3. Really hoping this is our month! Feels like it is, so I'm hoping I'm right! AF should show in 3-5 days so, getting close to knowing. Really hoping she stays away. 

If not it is what it is. I know it will happen.. but of course since I am TTC watch it take awhile! Both the boys were before we were trying. DS2 was conceived one month before our official TTC date and DS1 was a happy surprise. We decided to stop using protection and just try to avoid fertile days. Didn't work! :haha: Was pregnant within 2 months.


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig remember i had a completely blank test 8dpo! Then 9dpo was barrrrely there. Was sure i was out! Definitely still time!

Hi ali! Good luck this month!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ALI! Welcome :) Good luck!


----------



## AliJo

Wriggley - I'm 8DPO as well. I may have tested..... BFN, but you know.. still early! I'm not out yet and neither are you! I think we all hope for that early implant, but implant can take up to 12 days if I remember right. 

Giggle & Hoping - Thank you!


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Ali! Good luck


----------



## motherofboys

Cramps have started. Due on around Wednesday but always cramp for a couple of days before hand so I know it's coming.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Booo :(


----------



## gigglebox

MOB i have gotten period cramps before bfp in all pregnancies except this one so I will remain hopeful for you!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I have been crampy all day on my left side. Would O pain cause cramps all day? I just did my afternoon OPK and still positive. Going to hopefully BD again tonight just to have our grounds covered. My cp is still high but still haven't had any ewcm (but 2 days ago) which is making me super nervous.
 



Attached Files:







20180521_165519 (2).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe try a sperm friendly lube like pre seed?
Regarding cramps for me it starts about 5 days before, very gradually gets worse then when I actually ovulate it's about 2-4 hours of intense cramping pain. It quickly diminishes after that. I think it's the follicle growing then the relief comes when the egg is finally released. 

So it's definitely possible to be cramping for a day!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Giggle- thats reallly good to hear. I am so nervous I won't O this month. Does anyone know with the LH test surge if you don't O? Trying to just take things as the come and if this is our cycle it will happen.

mother-hopefully this cycle is different for you and the cramps are a good sign this time.

Ali- welcome and Good Luck!!


----------



## Wriggley

Is this an evap?
 



Attached Files:







47F3515B-D0BB-46C9-846B-B00CE0A08DD8.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## motherofboys

You can have an lh surge and not o. Temp changes are the only way to confirm that you did actually o.

I can see something on that test but can't say if it's pink or not. Was it within the time frame? If yes then I would be cautiously optimistic, if not then assume it's an evap just to try to not get your hopes up for now.


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig!!!! Ahh did it come up within 10 minutes? If so probably not an evap!!!

When are you testing again?


----------



## Wriggley

gigglebox said:


> Wrig!!!! Ahh did it come up within 10 minutes? If so probably not an evap!!!
> 
> When are you testing again?

It did! But it dried lighter (outside the time frame :wacko:)


----------



## gigglebox

My cheapies dried lighter too! Frer is the only one that gets darker.

Ahhh test again!!! :dance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL unfortunately you can get an LH surge and not O. O can only be confirmed by temps and tests done by a doctor such as a blood test for progesterone levels or ultrasound.

I also had period cramps that came and went with both my kids when I was early on in pregnancy.

Giggle how are you? Any more tests for us to gawk at hehehe. 

I am on CD 42 here. lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oops sorry guys! I am late to this party lol I see Motherofboys already answered the question. 

Wrig: OO test again in a few days. I am not sure if I can see any color either could just be my comp though!

Giggle I found your test progression post and LOVE IT!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks! It's been a roller coaster. First I was confident i was pregnant, then with a blank test on 8dpo i was sure i was out...then the next day I got a positive. So I was happy again, but then the next day didn't look like any progression happened so I was back to being upset LOL. Finally in a good place in my mind now and my tests are looking good so I am happy!


----------



## Babybump87

Oooo Wrig I defiantly see that! Like Hoping I cannot make any colour out just yet but can for sure see a line ! Are you going to test again ?. 

Were out this month. Ive got a UTI and been advised no sex until it clears up and I am now in day 4 or my fertile window . We did DTD on my first two fertile days . Whether that will do I just dont know. This just wasnt meant to be our month anyway with medical issues !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry to hear Babybump but maybe best to get the levels up before you get pregnant as I imagine they will only get a lot lower once you do conceive.


----------



## jlmeans0422

So what should I be looking for with temping? I just started this month and a little (ok a lot)confused by what I should expect my temps to do to show a good sign things are going the right way! Does my chart look ok this month?


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## gigglebox

Jl I don't know much about charting but looks like you only just recently started charting...? I think the website need more temps to establish your baseline (average) pre-o temps, then once you go above that line for 3 days you have confirmed ovulation. Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## jlmeans0422

giggle- Thank you for the info....I did just start this cycle so we shall see.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm out the running for this month. Af turned up bang on time


----------



## Wriggley

So sorry mob everything crossed for you this next cycle!


----------



## Wriggley

I got this this morning! For some reason once its uploaded and on here the line isnt as pink but on my phone and in real life its definetly pink!
 



Attached Files:







F4E36694-ED36-4A22-BD16-0FC1B90239B2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wrig I see pink! Congrats :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL your chart is going in the direction it should if you did ovulate. As Giggle mentioned FF needs more temps though to establish the coverline and confirm ovulation. Keep charting each month and it will get easier to see also temp during AF as well if you can.


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig I am so thrilled for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your out MOB ! Fingers crossed next cycle. !

I seen pink Wrig even before I made the picture bigger !! Congratulations !! So exciting first BFP !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump = Giggle got the 1st BFP. Wrig's is 2nd! WHO else is gonna get one?! WOOT things are happening here!


----------



## Babybump87

So sorry of course yes your right Hoping!! Too much going on now lol !!

This thread has totally come to life over the last few weeks I love it !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh it isn't a problem I am just excited for them!


----------



## Babybump87

Hopefully get more BFPs soon ! I will try and keep up ha 

Hows things with you Hoping ?!


----------



## motherofboys

This thread seems pretty lucky! Hope we all catch the luck!
Congratulations, I definitely see a pink line!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am okay babybump but still no AF so now I just wait and be patient. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Who else is testing soon?

Hoping hope you're still bd'ing to cover yourself! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TWO DAYS of Dong Quai and I am spotting yay!!!! AF is hopefully here!

Giggle- You know I was girl lol!


----------



## AliJo

I tested today but it was a BFN. No hint of anything. Was an IC. AF was expected today, but may come as late as tomorrow. Holding out on a FRER because I have nothing going on that points towards being pregnant.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Ali. Hopefully she wont come and you will get that BFP.


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo Hoping hopefully this is your AF starting up! 

Sorry Ali , hope you have better luck when you next test. 

My next AF is due on or around 7 June . Wont be testing until then or at all!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

This is it Babybump it is already heavy flow! YAY!!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED :)

Hoping this is your cycle Babybump!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Never seen someone be so excited to get their period :haha: glad it returned so quickly! Onto a June BFP!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

LOL! You have no idea how long I thought it might take to get something started up in here again. So yep I am super excited!!! Wait til I get that BFP Giggle there will be fireworks in here!

Heck possibly fireworks upon first confirmed OVULATION haha


----------



## Wriggley

This mornings test :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







680FF2FC-A40F-4D38-9193-BD56ED3B705A.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babybump87

Lol !!! Yayyyyyy Hoping !! Im excited for you !! Heres hoping we get our BFPs next cycle that would be cool for us all to get our BFPs within a few weeks of each other! 
Wow Wrig !!!!! Thats a great looking positive ! A lot darker .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Awesome Wrig! You and Giggle get to move up to "Trimester 1" area of this site. I am excited for you guys! 

Yes Babybump lets hope I actually ovulate this month because I am pretty sure I had a cyst rupture last cycle and prob didn't ovulate which caused it to be delayed.

I am not sure the Depo will let me yet but I am gonna keep hoping! It is all I can do. YOU I hope do get to move forward this cycle as well!! BFP for everyone here!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I feel like I have been MIA....tried catching up on all the post YAY for the BFPs (hoping that means this is the lucky group!!!) And so excited AF finally came for you Hoping.

AFM I am 2 dpo according to FF and on my other app I am 3 dpo. I am going to test tomorrow just to show a negative after the CP as the last test I took was still positive. My temp really jumped this morning so not sure what to make of it as this is all new but I am assuming the temp going up is still a good sign. Here's to hoping.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks JL! I see your temp dropped today but do not get discouraged! It can go back up :)


----------



## jlmeans0422

I have no clue yet what my cover is but trying to stay happy as long as it's over 97...it was done about 20 min earlier today not sure if that matters or made a difference. If I don't get pg this month and I don't get a full period my doctor plans to bring me in for a u/s to see how my lining is. So we shall see what this month brings.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well hopefully you will get a full period or no period and be getting a BFP instead!


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig any new test today? :D


----------



## Wriggley

gigglebox said:


> Wrig any new test today? :D

Yesterdays and the day before a tests were the 6.5 miU/ml and this test today is a 15miU/ml so even thought its lighter Im guessing this is good!?!?
 



Attached Files:







C97866C5-FB00-47E0-9B68-BC1985499E8F.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wriggley

Again it&#8217;s much pinker and darker in person then on here


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes looks good!! Yay did you make a doc appt yet?


----------



## AliJo

It looks good Wrig! 

BFN again today. Will test again in the morning. Again.. no signs of either. Cervix is the only thing changing but I know it doesn't tell you much. High, somewhat softer, closed, and it's pretty wet and slippery. CM has gone from EWCM to dry to EWCM.. small amounts of EWCM that is. 12 DPO today.


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig that's definitely good! Yay!

Blah got my prenatal appt but it's not until very end of June :( 

Fx Ali!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That sucks Giggle! Make you wait awhile geesh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TMI- This AF is super heavy. DH was gone for 3 days and of course he came back while I am going through the mother of all periods lmao! At least I know it is a real one! Hopefully it will slow down some today and be almost gone by tomorrow which is my normal (4 days and done woot) lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh sounds terrible. I jist discovered "ultra" tampons last period and I'm in love! :haha: I'll have to bust them out for my first pp period. It was sooooo brutal last time!


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: waiting for wrig's new test lol


----------



## Wriggley

gigglebox said:


> :coffee: waiting for wrig's new test lol

Ive only got FRRR tests left and I cant find the sensitivity information and after a quick google search it appears first response wont give out that information!! So Im going to hold off til Monday before I test again.


----------



## AliJo

I'm CD1 /sigh this TTC thing is just.. ugh lol.. never had to before. I was just pregnant right away without really trying! Going to try to take that approach this cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh bummer :( so sorry, cd1 is the worst. But remember, you may be 1 day pregnant! 
How many cycles have you been trying? I remember with ds1 it took one cycle. With ds2, after 4 cycles i was stressed to the max and like OMG I'M INFERTILE! (Over dramatic much ?) haha rude awakening i guess! Took 5 cycles, then had a m/c, then a break followed by 5 more ttc cycles before i got my little man. He was worth the wait!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hey ladies hope your all having an amazing weekend. We are camping so service isn't great. I'm 4 dpo and already got the POAS need but I know it's way to early. I did test just to confirm that all the HCG from my CP was out of my system. Test was negative so I believe I am good. My temp this morning was a little wonky the first time I took it it was down in the 96, second time i took it it was pretty much the same as yesterday. I had a rough night and didn't sleep well, was up at 2 and 4 to pee, would that affect my temp at 6-630? I'm already start to symptom spot although I told myself I wouldn't...right now it's the need to pee and always thirsty ( could be the heat) and sense of smell seems a little heightened. Trying to take day by day but this TWW seems harder this time around.


----------



## gigglebox

Jl look up "early pregnancy factor". It's an interesting explanation on early symptoms, before a bfp (or bfn).


----------



## AliJo

I think the first month we started was.. December? My cycles were just coming back. Was wonky for a month I believe and has been pretty stable since. A little different than before. So 5-6 cycles. Been trying to swing girl.. which actually could be causing the delay in becoming pregnant. Also have still be breastfeeding some, but trying to completely wean him now. Went good one night and the next not so well. So, maybe that will increase my chances.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes I would imagine it will. Very jealous of your period break! I had such a long postpartum bleed then my period came back at about 3 months. I was ebf'ing in the beginning, but it was painful and then i got thrush which was REALLY painful. I got his latch corrected but even a good latch on sore nips suck, plus he was losing weight, then i was trying to pump in between but it turns out (and I didn't find out until MONTHS after i gave up) my pump was faulty and couldn't empty me. It was a fiasco...so not surprised my period came back so quick but i missed NOT having it for months!

Wow sorry that was a long tangent! Anyway hopefully it doesn't take too long now!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I can't do the breast feeding thing. I am jealous of moms who can do it and not hurt. I tried it with my daughter and she didn't latch well and I was worried she wasn't getting fed properly so I switched it up to pumping and then she wouldn't tolerate my milk. She had really bad acid reflux so had to put her on Similac sensitive formula after 3 months of milk from me. With my son I can't recall if I tried to breast feed him at first.. I think I did but then eventually went to pumping also. Maybe I will get to try again this time.. We will see how I feel.


----------



## Wriggley

Gigglebkx how far along are you now?


----------



## jlmeans0422

Giggle- thanks for the information I did check it out pretty interesting...and who knew!!

I feel the breastfeeding struggle. I tried with my first daughter and had no luck part of me wondered if it was because I was young (17) but I had a cousin who was same age when she had her daughter and had no issues. When I started BF my 2nd daughter, I felt like the hospital was no help. Every time the Lactation consultant came in my DD was already BF and instead of having me take her off and check everything she just said looks fine. I went home and about 3 days later I was so sore and bleeding. I tried pumping and that didn't work and I went and got the shields and that gave me a little comfort. When I moved I met with a Lactation consultant and she was amazing. I was barely making enough for my daughter and I actually had a doctor tell me that I was depriving my daughter and I needed to give her formula. Thankfully my consultant said he was wrong and that my little girl was doing just fine and I was making what she was eating. I am so jealous of the momma's who can feed their child and then like a hour later pump a 4 oz bottle and then an hour later feed their baby. That was something I could never do it was feed or pump there was no in between so I always had to make arrangements to have my DD with me so that I could feed her.

How far along is everyone in their cycle? I am officially 5 dpo today and just trying to take day by day its so hard. I read people just know they are pregnant before they get a BFP but I can't say I have that feeling.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL I am on CD 4 LOL .. I am spotting now so the period is almost done but still so glad I had one. Now I just hope I actually ovulate this cycle :)


----------



## motherofboys

CD 5 here. Spent yesterday at my brother in laws for a new with my pregnant niece being waited on and fussed over. I am happy for her, but it just makes me sadder for me at the same time.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping- Fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Mother- I know somewhat how you feel. Although mine isn't a family member. I work at a school with emotional needs children so I told them I am trying to get pregnant. Well I feel like since I came out 3-4 teachers have announced their pregnancy. I am super happy for them but the one wasn't even trying it just happened and I am on cycle 4...i know many woman have been trying way longer than me it's just hard.


----------



## Babybump87

I never breastfeed my two girls always felt insecure about trying it . This time around though I am really open to the idea , I really want to expierence it. Ive never had leaky breasts or milk after birth either . Would it even be possible to breastfeed a third child if not done before Im sure it would be lol . 

JL DD1 didnt have a clue I was pregnant didnt even realise my period was late lol working too much at the time . I knew I was pregnant with DD2 on the day my AF was due I just didnt have the same AF symptoms no brown spotting few days before etc . 

I am currently on CD 17 . Just come out of my fertile window I think . Not holding much hope out this month since we only DTD two with this stupid infection


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig I'm about 4 and a half weeks. 

Jl i know what you mean about breastfeeding. It is seriously difficult, especially adding pumping into the mix! My friend was one of those super milk producers. She fed her kid & pumped a ton extra for back up. He ended up having a dairy intolerance so eventually she had a bunch of milk she couldn't feed him and she gave it to me. So fortunately for me i did get to supplement him with bm even if it wasn't mine (and it was from a source i trusted). She had no problem at all replenishing her stock! 

Baby maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## AliJo

Babybump - Oh yes you definitely can even if you didn't with prior. As long as everything is fine. Even women who never had kids can breastfeed. There are people who adopt and breastfeed their adopted children. It's harder that way, but it is possible!

Breastfeeding my two boys were completely different both times. DS1 had a bad latch unknown to me. Most likely linked to his tongue tie that was never corrected as they felt he was doing fine. He was gaining and eating well but I had to use a shield and because of that it harmed my supply and we had to supplement. Took me forever to get him off the shield on directly attach to me. Then with DS2 omg was it amazing! Perfect latch that made me look back and realize that DS1 struggled with latch and I had to always help by holding myself a certain way. DS2 would just latch on and I wouldn't need to do anything. My milk supply was more than enough allowing me to stock up on bags. Only issue I had with him is he had would start to get stuffy sounding and had difficulties breathing while eating and it made feeding him difficult till about 4 months. There was a name for it but I would have to go back and look. 

CD2....... :coffee:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats gigglebox and Wriggley!
Hoping for more BFPs soon.
AFM, in the middle of another strange cycle. I'm on CD 15 and i'm either pre-O or 5 dpo. No idea. I guess time will tell.


----------



## AliJo

So, I'm pretty sure I'm always going to be working the weekends I ovulate. So far I pretty much always ovulate on the weekends and I'm ALWAYS WORKING. Which makes it almost impossible to DTD. I work 12 hour shifts, come home, then my husband goes to work in a hour. Going to have to come home, throw candy at our boys' feet, then have a quickie! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I attempted to feed my first two but it didn't go to plan and I gave up pretty quickly. My 3rd though it all just fell in to place and went really well, so it's definitely possible. 

We've been trying over 2 years, almost as long as we were trying for ds4 (2.5 years) and during that time I saw people fall pregnant, give birth and fall pregnant again. My niece was talking about losing weight after she has her baby and said "but if we want another one is there much point in trying to lose weight before we have the next one" and I could just see the very possible future of her giving birth and then falling pregnant again and me still being here.


----------



## Babybump87

Thats very encouraging to read ladies. Thank you gives me a lot of hope . I will look into it more once I am pregnant lol

Ali I would defiantly be having a quickie too haha ! 

mother is hard when youve had a long road TTC and everyone else seems to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat.


----------



## gigglebox

AliJo said:


> So, I'm pretty sure I'm always going to be working the weekends I ovulate. So far I pretty much always ovulate on the weekends and I'm ALWAYS WORKING. Which makes it almost impossible to DTD. I work 12 hour shifts, come home, then my husband goes to work in a hour. Going to have to come home, throw candy at our boys' feet, then have a quickie! :haha:

Omg :rofl: 
I do have a friend on here who conceived after having a quickie in their truck on her husband's lunch break :haha: when there's a will there's a way!


----------



## AliJo

I use to be able to have him come home on lunch break and we would have some time. We live in another town now so it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh bummer. Well candy and locking the door sounds like a good back up plan :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur ok .. were trying conceive baby number 4! After much debating wether we wanted another weve decided to go for it . Only I had one shot of depo in December and Im really regretting it . It run out end of feb 2018 but Ibe still not had a period I had random days of spotting then I had 4 days of what was constant light bleeding but dont think it was enough to be called a period as was only really there when I wiped and slightly stained the pad. So Im still waiting for periods and ovulation to start which is really stressing me out and Im worrying its going to take me forever to get pregnant! At least when ur having periods u no there is a chance Ive basically got no chance but Im stil hoping Ill fall lucky and get pregnant before the first period. I have 3 boys and would love a girl altho another boy would be just as lovely x


----------



## lilysmum2

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls hope ur ok .. were trying conceive baby number 4! After much debating wether we wanted another weve decided to go for it . Only I had one shot of depo in December and Im really regretting it . It run out end of feb 2017 but Ibe still not had a period I had random days of spotting then I had 4 days of what was constant light bleeding but dont think it was enough to be called a period as was only really there when I wiped and slightly stained the pad. So Im still waiting for periods and ovulation to start which is really stressing me out and Im worrying its going to take me forever to get pregnant! At least when ur having periods u no there is a chance Ive basically got no chance but Im stil hoping Ill fall lucky and get pregnant before the first period. I have 3 boys and would love a girl altho another boy would be just as lovely x

Just jumping in here and letting you know that it isnt impossible to get pregnant without a period. Our last baby I got pregnant and i didnt have a period for nearly 4 years!! Even the doctor said you cant be but I was :)


----------



## motherofboys

You ovulate before your first period comes back so it's completely possible. I also have a friend who didn't have a period between her babies. She had got the implant in after her first, came off that and fell straight away before her period returned. 

Alijo, plenty of bd leading up to o. Remember how wide your fertile window is, my 3rd baby I was convinced I couldn't be pregnant that month as the only time we had done the deed was 4 days before ovulation.


----------



## donnarobinson

lilysmum2 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur ok .. were trying conceive baby number 4! After much debating wether we wanted another weve decided to go for it . Only I had one shot of depo in December and Im really regretting it . It run out end of feb 2017 but Ibe still not had a period I had random days of spotting then I had 4 days of what was constant light bleeding but dont think it was enough to be called a period as was only really there when I wiped and slightly stained the pad. So Im still waiting for periods and ovulation to start which is really stressing me out and Im worrying its going to take me forever to get pregnant! At least when ur having periods u no there is a chance Ive basically got no chance but Im stil hoping Ill fall lucky and get pregnant before the first period. I have 3 boys and would love a girl altho another boy would be just as lovely x
> 
> Just jumping in here and letting you know that it isnt impossible to get pregnant without a period. Our last baby I got pregnant and i did have a period for nearly 4 years!! Even the doctor said you cant be but I was :)Click to expand...


Thank you hun. My head tells me its only been 3 months since it run out and give my body time but Im so impatient x


----------



## lilysmum2

donnarobinson said:


> lilysmum2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur ok .. were trying conceive baby number 4! After much debating wether we wanted another weve decided to go for it . Only I had one shot of depo in December and Im really regretting it . It run out end of feb 2017 but Ibe still not had a period I had random days of spotting then I had 4 days of what was constant light bleeding but dont think it was enough to be called a period as was only really there when I wiped and slightly stained the pad. So Im still waiting for periods and ovulation to start which is really stressing me out and Im worrying its going to take me forever to get pregnant! At least when ur having periods u no there is a chance Ive basically got no chance but Im stil hoping Ill fall lucky and get pregnant before the first period. I have 3 boys and would love a girl altho another boy would be just as lovely x
> 
> Just jumping in here and letting you know that it isnt impossible to get pregnant without a period. Our last baby I got pregnant and i did have a period for nearly 4 years!! Even the doctor said you cant be but I was :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you hun. My head tells me its only been 3 months since it run out and give my body time but Im so impatient xClick to expand...

 Your body needs time to adjust. The only thing I can suggest (maybe youre already doing it) is to use a digital ovulation kit. That way you can pick up if youre actually ovulating at any point. X


----------



## donnarobinson

lilysmum2 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilysmum2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur ok .. were trying conceive baby number 4! After much debating wether we wanted another weve decided to go for it . Only I had one shot of depo in December and Im really regretting it . It run out end of feb 2017 but Ibe still not had a period I had random days of spotting then I had 4 days of what was constant light bleeding but dont think it was enough to be called a period as was only really there when I wiped and slightly stained the pad. So Im still waiting for periods and ovulation to start which is really stressing me out and Im worrying its going to take me forever to get pregnant! At least when ur having periods u no there is a chance Ive basically got no chance but Im stil hoping Ill fall lucky and get pregnant before the first period. I have 3 boys and would love a girl altho another boy would be just as lovely x
> 
> Just jumping in here and letting you know that it isnt impossible to get pregnant without a period. Our last baby I got pregnant and i did have a period for nearly 4 years!! Even the doctor said you cant be but I was :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you hun. My head tells me its only been 3 months since it run out and give my body time but Im so impatient xClick to expand...
> 
> Your body needs time to adjust. The only thing I can suggest (maybe youre already doing it) is to use a digital ovulation kit. That way you can pick up if youre actually ovulating at any point. XClick to expand...

Ive been doing normal opks havent had a positive yet 
They got considerably darker over a few days at one point but then went back faint again. Ive ordered seven seas thing for a baby 
Just to get some vitamins in my body etc. I dont no why I even had the depo at the time I was convinced we were done . X


----------



## gigglebox

That's a bummer donna :( can your dr offer something to induce yoir first period in hopes of jumpstarting things?


----------



## donnarobinson

I asked him about provera today and he said they only normally prescribe it for people who are needing help getting pregnant x


----------



## Babybump87

Just found out my sister has miscarried her first baby . She would have been 10 weeks this week . 

Feel really sorry for her. Something she has wanted for many years.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh thats so sad. So sorry hun x


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no :( my thoughts go out to her, that is extremely tough :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH no!!! :( So sorry Babybump! 

Donna I sent you the info you requested :) Your post in here said 2017 and I was like wait.. no period for one year and they wont prescribe some provera.. but now it makes sense geez! I was gonna say lol


----------



## Wriggley

How awful I&#8217;m so sorry babybump


----------



## lilysmum2

So sorry hunni xx


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies. Shes already saying they are going to try again which is good and hopeful . Next time will be her time. 

Nothing much happening with me at the moment . AF is due in 9 days , so just waiting now lol .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YAY the TWW baby bump!! Much luck to you this cycle. I am on CD 6 haha

I just spent like 130 bucks on new high heels, bras/panties, and makeup.. It was needed but UGH now I am missing the money lol


----------



## donnarobinson

This was the darkest opks I had last month they got fainter again after that! So clearly didnt ovulate 

The second picture the darkest opk is from the 11th if this month but nowhere near a positive but its the darkest Ive have so far the bottom pic is the rest of this month and the lines have been really reLly faint ! 
So I had a 4 day light bleed from the 14-17th May 
I had a few random days of spotting before that .. and I had 4 days of spotting 20-24th April but that was literally a tiny amount this months was heavier but not heavy enough to call a period 
Now its just a waiting game x
 



Attached Files:







A8896763-74F4-411D-B562-80ED597492E1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









66911DEF-66C6-481F-8C0A-1AE2326B3711.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









A31AECE5-A373-47BC-9D34-206D8F853003.jpeg
File size: 128.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## soldiersmama

ive made a new post but found this after and seeing that's it has current posts id talk here as well, i had brown discharge this morning, which ive never had outside of the end of AF, i took a shower and put on a pad, couple hours ago, ntn at all on the pad or tissue so i hopped on here to find some answers. AF due in 7 days, actively trying w premama and preseed, constant breast tenderness for about two weeks, the discharge was today for a first and constant bearable cramps for over a week just about, i don't recall any of these symptoms with number 1 and 2, but they are 12 and 8 so ive been out the game for a long while, aside from the 7 week MC 06/2016, weve been trying ever since with only diagnosis of low progesterone. i pray these symptoms equal a BFP bc Lord knows weve been aiming for two years for a rainbow baby.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Soldiersmama! Could be implantation bleeding but I noticed you said you have low progesterone. I have read that hormonal imbalances can cause break through bleeding. Are you going to be on a progesterone cream or prescription after you ovulate?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna I do get positive opk's and I get positive digital opk's also but I still do not think I ovulated last cycle either even with the positive's because my temps didn't go up 3 like they were supposed to. It is super confusing so I am with you. Are you temping?


----------



## donnarobinson

No Im not temping I dont think it would work with me my kids sleep through but sometimes Im up to see to one of them if they need a wee or just got out of bed for something 
My boobs have been killing the last few days they only ever hurt when Im pregnant but Obv just a side affect of the depo. X


----------



## donnarobinson

I dont no why I randomly get lines like this they must be evap Ive had a few over the last few months and nothing has come of them x
 



Attached Files:







2703D90E-6BE5-4DE5-BF9F-202AD31E2CCB.jpeg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









1158A868-388F-4240-B4AE-C98D264F9F63.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## soldiersmama

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Welcome Soldiersmama! Could be implantation bleeding but I noticed you said you have low progesterone. I have read that hormonal imbalances can cause break through bleeding. Are you going to be on a progesterone cream or prescription after you ovulate?

hi!!! no, no treatment, they wont give me any bc DH needs to do a sperm analysis and hes uncomfortable so they wont treat me for it, but i found an OB that let me do the BC trick. take BC for three months and let my body "reset" itself. its actually how i got my first two, stopped BC in August and was pregnant Nov both times, so hoping it worked this time. Ive never had the discharge before a period ever so i was worried but very hopeful this time.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ooo okay good luck!!

Frustrating Donna. Have you tried a First response at all?


----------



## donnarobinson

No I havent they dont sell
Them by me I could
Order online but I dont really want to waste my money for it to be negative &#128514; Ill go and get a different brand in a bit x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ooo good luck Donna!


----------



## soldiersmama

good luck Donna!!!! i got my :bfp: a few mintues ago guys!!! I'm so excited, the bc trick worked apparently, along w Preseed, premama, zinc and prenatal mens for him and vitafol gummies for me.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats Soldier! Implantation bleeding then hehe woot!


----------



## donnarobinson

soldiersmama said:


> good luck Donna!!!! i got my :bfp: a few mintues ago guys!!! I'm so excited, the bc trick worked apparently, along w Preseed, premama, zinc and prenatal mens for him and vitafol gummies for me.

Congratulations x


----------



## soldiersmama

Thank you!!!


----------



## Babybump87

soldiersmama said:


> good luck Donna!!!! i got my :bfp: a few mintues ago guys!!! I'm so excited, the bc trick worked apparently, along w Preseed, premama, zinc and prenatal mens for him and vitafol gummies for me.

Congratulations !


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations !!


----------



## jlmeans0422

congratulations solider!!! 

Good luck Donna

I am 8 dpo and just the waiting game now for 1 thing or another to happen. A big part of me is concerned I didn't actually O this month but my temps seem to be telling me otherwise.


----------



## soldiersmama

thanks ladies!! 

jlmeans what did your temp say? any other strong symptoms?


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive tested this morning and its negative . I new I had no chance after this depo I dont no why I let myself get my hopes up. I wouldnt be to upset if my period would just so up so I could be back to a regular cycle x


----------



## gigglebox

Solid congratulations! So exciting 

Donna it will happen :hugs: i know the wait is frustrating though :( just remember when you have that baby, s/he will be perfect and worth the wait :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Donna! Hugs!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## jlmeans0422

soldiersmama said:


> thanks ladies!!
> 
> jlmeans what did your temp say? any other strong symptoms?

I just meant that my temps still seem to be pretty high. Although I am still not sure the ins and outs of testing that is what I am getting from reading other posts.

Donna- I might have missed it (or possibly confusing your situation with another) but do you know how many DPO you are?

AFM: Not much to update 9dpo, still getting BFN although the test from this morning I keep going back to thinking I see something faint. I have a weird sharp shooting pain going through just my 1 nipple which seems odd and that same side my whole boob is tender. Trying to be patient but its truly hard!

*Edit- I just changed how my chart calculates by (to the recommended feature) it changed my O day to a day earlier and pushed me to 10 DPO now...


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh jl any pics of this questionable test???


----------



## jlmeans0422

giggle- I have been tracking all my tests this cycle in the pregnancy test forum, under testing til AF or BFP!!! not sure how to post a link to it here.

Today though I am just feeling out of it. My temp seems to be going on the downside and today's test looks stark white so thinking I had some major eye line playing tricks with me. I'm debating if I want to keep testing this month or just wait out AF at this time, as she is due in only 3 days.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll go have a look later. Honestly that's personal preference. Like I appreciate negative tests because I like knowing to expect af. Other people don't like seeing a bfn so they just wait to see if af is a no show.


----------



## donnarobinson

So the doctor said if I havent had a proper period by the end of July he will give me provera to try and kick start it x so Im trying to relax till then x


----------



## gigglebox

Oh good! That is just around the corner. Hopefully you won't need it though!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Temp was the same today but I just feel out this round. AF should be here in like 2 days so at this point I won't be testing again till she's late


----------



## Babybump87

When did you last test JL ? 

Im now 5 days away from AF .


----------



## jlmeans0422

I tested yesterday morning, I was out all day sat and then we went away so I haven't been tempted but pretty sure I am in the beginning stages of starting AF


----------



## gigglebox

Babybump what dpo are you? You gonna test before her expected arrival? Feelingg any stmptoms?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no JL Hoping your AF doesnt arrive 

I am maybe 10/11 dpo, thats going of my AF trackers .But we only DTD twice during my window this month so not hopeful. 

Hoping for a more straight forward AF this month now .


----------



## jlmeans0422

I am having cramps off and on with spotting when I wipe, which is different for me she usually just shows face. Have a feeling I am on CD1 of cycle #5 now. 

Good luck babybump!


----------



## motherofboys

Hey all, sorry I haven't been around, just been kind of distracted. I have just had a positive opk though. I haven't been doing them, but found some old ones that just have until October left on their date so might as well use them up.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay DTD time for you momof!


----------



## Babybump87

I hate period trackers ... you enter exactly the same info but yet they give you different AF start dates. 

One says tomorrow one says Thursday . Do you ladies use a AF tracker If so which one ?


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like AF is here CD1 for me.


----------



## motherofboys

I went and checked again and I was wrong, it was October last year hahaha anyway I had tender boobs, bloating and cramping, ewcm and an open cervix, and today all the bloating, cramping and cm seems to have gone so I'm taking it as a positive still.

I just use fertility friend, but I don't use it properly, I just sort of mark when I start my period and when I think I O because I'm trying to be relaxed about it bit have a brain like a bucket with a hole in it so never remember how long it's been since each point in my cycle.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Boo sorry Babybump!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Babybump87 said:


> I hate period trackers ... you enter exactly the same info but yet they give you different AF start dates.
> 
> One says tomorrow one says Thursday . Do you ladies use a AF tracker If so which one ?

I have always used my days to track my period and it's always been spot on to maybe a day off.

Sorry about AF she's been awful horrible to us this month.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about af ladies :( we're due dor more bfp's in here so maybe this month!


----------



## jlmeans0422

hopefully it happens so for more of us!


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry for af girls hope there is more bfps soon! Im nearly out of opks and Im wondering if maybe I should give them a break for a little while with me not really having periods just the odd spotting I just drive myself mad but then I no tjere is a chance to catch that first egg after depo. So suppose there is that reason to do them. Were coming to to 4 weeks since my last 4 days light bleed so Im really hoping I will get some more bleeding at least that way things are moving in the right direction x


----------



## gigglebox

Donna how do you like the age gap of your boys? I'm looking at 20-21 months this time and freaking out slightly. The age gap between the first two was 5 years!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My kiddos are 20 months apart and I love it :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks hoping. My mom kind of made me feel guilty about it, as are some other people we've told who had the "already?!" Reaction. The irony is my mom had 3 under 3...granted I was the third oops baby but still. I think there's 19 months between 1 & 2 and 17 between 2 and 3. So her subtle judgement is annoying.


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh Giggle thats so annoying I hate other peoples comments . We are not telling anyone we are TTC . Cant be arsed with the are you trying for a boy etc . 

Although a boy would be nice for DH after having two girls but were just not bothered ! People can be so insensitive !

Dont feel guilty , your family at the end of the day Im sure she will be delighted once baby is here !


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Donna how do you like the age gap of your boys? I'm looking at 20-21 months this time and freaking out slightly. The age gap between the first two was 5 years!

I love it :) its hard work at times but I think thats the case no matter what age gap . They fight like mad &#128514; but they also play so nice and are like the best of friends .. if we hadnt of been done I would of defo had the same age gap intact Im kinda dreading the bigger gap. I like to get all the hard work out the way at once Ive never really had chance for life to get easier before the next baby comes but now its so much easier I get a few hours a day where its just my time as there in school nursery etc so to have to them start over will be hard I think but in the same time will have its perks of a bigger gap also x
Youll be fine x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I too am concerned about having a baby now when my kids are already 9 and 7. I do not want baby being left out so I may end up having a 4th close to the 3rd if I can capture a 3rd soonish lol We will see how I feel about that though. Ugh Giggle tell them to shut it up.


----------



## Wriggley

Babybump87 said:


> Urgh Giggle thats so annoying I hate other peoples comments . We are not telling anyone we are TTC . Cant be arsed with the are you trying for a boy etc .
> 
> Although a boy would be nice for DH after having two girls but were just not bothered ! People can be so insensitive !
> 
> Dont feel guilty , your family at the end of the day Im sure she will be delighted once baby is here !

Ive got two boys and I just know people are going to be like fingers crossed its a girl this time they did it with my second and Im just like I really dont mind what we have


----------



## donnarobinson

Wriggley said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh Giggle thats so annoying I hate other peoples comments . We are not telling anyone we are TTC . Cant be arsed with the are you trying for a boy etc .
> 
> Although a boy would be nice for DH after having two girls but were just not bothered ! People can be so insensitive !
> 
> Dont feel guilty , your family at the end of the day Im sure she will be delighted once baby is here !
> 
> Ive got two boys and I just know people are going to be like fingers crossed its a girl this time they did it with my second and Im just like I really dont mind what we haveClick to expand...

Yup when I was pregnant with my third all people said was aww hope its a girl and Ino they mean well but it did upset me I did really want a girl and I still do but I absolutely adore my boys and I would be happy with another boy .. people should think before they speak x


----------



## gigglebox

Yup I feel that too. I know they mean well but I feel bad for the baby, like if it's another boy he'll let people down! Personally I'd be fine with another boy...but yeah in our family no one has had a girl yet. Our 2 boys have 3 boy cousins and one more boy cousin on the way.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah I know what you mean . I feel like if we have a third girl people will be dissapointed . People will always find something insensitive to say ! 

Are you going to find out the sex this time Giggle ?! 

Whooo hoo AF is over ! Cycle day 5 for me ! Hoping this is our month for all our BFPs !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I should be past ovulation or on ovulation day today but I am not testing this month so not sure. Last month I didn't ovulate and had mid cycle bleeding that through off my whole cycle. So far so good with no mid cycle bleeding! :) It is okay if I do not get pregnant this cycle. I just want to see my period show up on time so I know things are starting to regulate.

I am going after a promotion at work to be Lead Trainer for all the new people and to help with current employee re-training as well so I am not sure if now would be a great time to get pregnant if that is really something I want but I also know I can't put this on the back burner since I really didn't want to have kids at the age I am already at. (Personal preference do not mean to offend) ..tricky!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyb hope you catch the egg this month! We are going to find out the sex but i think this time we'll do a big gender reveal party and everyone will find out together. 

Hoping you'll still have 9 months on the job before mat leave so I hope they'd be understanding should you get the position. Do you have a good chance or are lots of people applying?


----------



## Wriggley

Just checking in to see how you lovely ladies are doing. Hoping I wouldn&#8217;t worry about putting tcc on hold you would have been in the job for 9 months


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls .. Im getting so annoyed its nearly 4 months since my depo run out only one shot of it .. its been 4 weeks since my last 4 day bleed Im hoping something happens soon. Just want a regular period back. X


----------



## Babybump87

Thats a great idea Giggle . I know a lot of people who have done gender reveals. 

Hoping definitely go for the promotion! I agree with the other ladies comments !


----------



## Babybump87

Hope your feeling better now Wrig . 

Donna that must be so frustrating. Devil Depo strikes again aye ! I honestly didnt realise how much damage just one shot could do to your body for some ladies . Hope you get AF soon


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am not sure how many people are applying but I have been asked by HR if I am applying so I THINK i have a good shot :)


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am not sure how many people are applying but I have been asked by HR if I am applying so I THINK i have a good shot :)


Ooo this is a good sign !! Go for it !


----------



## Babybump87

Ovulation in 5 days according to Flo .( I am now only using this app to track AFs) 

Ive still not received the OPKs I ordered last week


----------



## gigglebox

Not long now! Did you check tracking on the opk's?


----------



## Babybump87

Ive not got anything showing on a opk yet this month. Im still getting to grips with them as silly as that may seem. Strangely though Ive had pain in my left ovary area this evening . Im on cycle day 7. 

Going to see if any of the local shops stock more opks tomorrow .


----------



## Babybump87

Weres everyone else upto in their cycles . 
Anyone ovulatating soon ?
Anyone testing soon ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am 2dpo I believe :) If my temp is higher again tomorrow I will have confirmed ovulation this month.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi all still nothing to report here .. Ive run out of ovulation tests I will get some more .. 
so its been 31 days since any sort of bleeding here.. I had 4 days of light bleeding I. April and May so Im hoping I get a period soon! Once its been 6 months since depo run out the dr said he will give me provera to try and bring my period back.. really hoping it doesnt get to that tho! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hugs Donna hopefully you will get it soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Who is testing next?

Dinna could thise bleeds be the new norm for your period? Are you tracking ovulation or waiting for a "real" period first?


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for you Hoping ! Keep us updated ! 

I was also wondering just like Giggle if those days were actual periods for you Donna ? 

Ive had a terrible ache in my left ovary area all afternoon / night . Also had very slight ECWM Im sure I dont produce enough of it lol Cycle day 9. 

Hows your pregnancy Giggle?


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Hoping ! Keep us updated !
> 
> I was also wondering just like Giggle if those days were actual periods for you Donna ?
> 
> Ive had a terrible ache in my left ovary area all afternoon / night . Also had very slight ECWM Im sure I dont produce enough of it lol Cycle day 9.
> 
> Hows your pregnancy Giggle?


Wel my periods have always been light and short 3/4 days and light but enough to need tampax etc 

Where these bleeds had no real pattern and the first was very very light and the second was heavier and constantly there when I wiped but it wasnt enough to need a 
Tampax
Its been 31 days since last bleed so Im hoping if it is my cycle sorting its self out then hopefully something will happen soon Ive been having awful period cramps tonight but I have before and then nothing comes of it 
I am using ovulation tests but I hvent had a positive yet Ive had really dark lines a few times but not positive then they go back faint I dont no if Im missing it or not Ive run out now but I will order some more x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

yes giggle how you feeling?! Thanks Baby Bump!! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## gigglebox

Baby are you doing opk's? Maybe close to o


----------



## Babybump87

Hopefully its your body getting back to normal Donna . Hope you see a proper AF soon ! 

Thanks Hoping ! 

Ive not had a positive OPK this month but pretty sure I am ovulating now or about to , maybe Ive missed the surge, I dont ? . Ive had period type cramps today and more EWCM . I could literally stretch it about 8cm before it broke.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah Babybump I would say you are good to go then! Time to DTD!

Well Ladies I believe I have ovulated this cycle finally! HURRAY! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Baby & hope y'all are sweet to ask :hugs: I'm ok, sickness is definitely setting in. It's not too bad, it comes and goes and mostly strikes after I eat basically anything. I'm in the stage where it's become difficult to figure out what I want to eat. Nothing sounds good but my stomach growllllls like crazy! And if I don't eat, like last night for example, I wake up feeling sick in the middle of the night. Can't win.

In other news I think my 1yo has become lactose intolerant. Does anyone have experience with that? He has been fine on milk since he turned one (a month ago) but this past week he's had diarrhea every day. He has no other symptoms of illness at all. I just bought lactaid milk and will see if that helps but looking for any experience if anyone has it! 

Anywho if I see no change in his stools and this persists despite diet change I'll be taking him to the pediatrician.


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping yay!!! What makes you believe you ov'ed? Are you taking opk's? 

Donna sre you certain they were negative? When i've had super dark but a touch lighter than the control opk's i've ov'ed the following day...

How bad is the period cramping? And you're sure you're not already pregnant?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Finally had a 3 day temp shift giggle! I didn't use opk's this cycle. I used opks the last two and was always getting a positive test but no temp shift. So I didn't bother this time. 

Sorry to hear about your son! I do not have experience with this or I just do not remember. I hope you sort it out soon! My son would blow up easily on his skin with a rash so we had to change the detergent to be free and clear and no real soaps except baby body wash for the longest but that is the only issue I had.


----------



## Babybump87

Glad your doing well Giggle apart from the sickness hopefully it will settle soon and you can eat what you want ! 

Are you sure your son had a lactose introlence and not a milk allergy Giggle? DD2 has Cows Milk Protien Allergy maybe look that up too. Doesnt one of your boys have it too Donna ? Maybe the full fat milk might be too much for his little stomach have you tried semi skimmed ? I know its not recommended at this age but my pead told me to put DD2 on it to see if that helped before she was official diagnosed. 

Definetly not pregnant already Giggle. Cramps are just niggly but mainly on my left side. 

Yayyy for ovulation Hoping !


----------



## gigglebox

We have literally just tried a diet change today. Since he's so far been fine with everything I thought initially that he was just fighting off a stomach bug. But he's otherwise totally fine so I'm thinking it's something dietary. We'll see what happens with the lactaid, if that doesn't work will try non dairy, and if he still has the poops then definitely just taking him to peds. 

Dod your dd2 always have the allergy? My confusion is ds2 was fine for almost a month before the diarrhea started, and before that he's happily eaten cheese and yogurt with no issue. Very odd...


----------



## Babybump87

That is odd Giggle . We are currently re introducing diary to DD2 . Currently upto hard cheese. 

Shes had issues more or less since she was born . Although they didnt diagnose her until she was one and we started to drop formula for cows milk . 

She currently gets these reactions if she consumes a dairy product we have not introduced or if she has too much dairy I.e too many yoghurts in one day 

Patch of Eczema flare up. Same spot every time 
Hives 
Rash
Runny nose 
Smelly / mucus / loose stools . 

It could just be hes had a really bad bug and his stomach is reacting badly to certain foods. I was told if DD2 had something with dairy in and she had a reaction to wait 6 weeks the try again . Maybe go diary free for six weeks and see if anything improves . 

My dietitian said children are more likely to have a cows milk allergy than a lactose intolerance . As the symptoms dont appear until your older. Not sure how true this is as he was useless lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah at this point i'm really thinking GI virus. Lactaid didn't help. It just came on super suddenly and diarrhea is literally his only symptom. I've read a milk allergy almost always has at least two symptoms, like the rash too or other things typically associated with allergies. Anyway we're continuing to watch him; he is eating and drinking fine and showing no signs of dehydration or pain, so that's all good. He's also cutting tooth #10 right now so i'm wondering if that has anything to do with it. MIL swears hubby had terrible diarrhea when he cut his molars (which is what ds is cutting now).

ANYWAY...
How is everyone doing tonight? Any big plans for father's day? I think we are having a family cook out. If FIL#1 comes we'll tell him about the pregnancy. I haven't yet and told hubs he needs to but he keeps putting it off -.-


----------



## AliJo

Giggle - I'm trying to come up with an affordable last minute father's day gift. The idea I had didn't pan out thanks to having some unexpected bills. We're heading out tomorrow to do some shopping and I think I'm going to try and swing into a hobby store and see if I can whip something up. I always like to do DIY ideas that the kids can help with in some form. 

DS2 has been getting diarrhea on and off.. and he has been cutting teeth back to back. Almost has them all!! Thank goodness. 



Sitting here at 6 DPO. Bah..


----------



## gigglebox

Ali what about a blank plate or coffee mug the kiddos can paint? Unless you're like me and thinking the last thing you need is another coffee mug...:haha: 

Your little man sounds like mine! He's 13 months, has his 8 front terth & a molar in and just cut a second molar (both on the bottom). I think he's about to bust a top molar through too but hard to say for sure...

Funny thing is early teethers also lose them early! My 6yo lost 2 already before he turned 6 and recently lost #3! 1&2 haven't come back yet so his smile is looking pretty hillbilly right now :rofl:


----------



## AliJo

Giggle - Really? Didn't know they may lose them earlier! My oldest had teeth even sooner. He actually had all his teeth by 18 months. Guess it will be something to look out for in the future! 

The molars are the worst! They take forever to cut sometimes and they're painful. I read that the extra saliva they produce and swallow can result in diarrhea. So that's why it is common. 


7 DPO.. not thinking this is our month. I've been really gassy today and yesterday. Today I'm having some cramping. My LP has been on the short end 10-12 days but mostly 10 since I started tracking. So I don't think that is helping my situation. So these can simply AF signs. 

Bonus.. my acne hasn't flared up near as bad as it usually does! Still have a few days, but thankful it hasn't yet.


----------



## donnarobinson

Any one see anthing x d
 



Attached Files:







595D0AE2-7405-482E-A51D-FD2E741F7D70.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









BDCC8936-5461-4DC0-87AD-0F603D36DBB5.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10









8CCA8F34-F517-4C72-97C7-C2B8FA219622.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Donna I do not see anything

Are these the same tests that looked like they had a line last time?


----------



## donnarobinson

They defo have lines must be not picking them up on a picture yes they are I think Ive done tons since thats been negative and then had these lines straight away with in the time limit but Ino tjere probally just dodgy tests again &#128514; Ill try again tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







13D4F31D-120D-44EB-ADC0-C3EDCD6725A9.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Donna I ABSOLUTELY see lines!!! Eeee!!!! Hope they get darker!

AliJo you never know! Actually your symptoms sound identical to mine before my bfp -- gas, bloat, and no pre-af acne. My cramps didn't start until later but they started before bfp with ds1. 

My kiddo had a solid poop today! It was evidently soft later but hey, progress!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Here are this mornings I dipped two in the same pee and both have faint lines ! X
 



Attached Files:







9EADFC1E-9A73-418C-821D-B838AB790077.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









01706A06-00B3-42F7-81E1-9C01A6EB6D84.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









74435C4A-263A-439B-B114-7C6ED1E83B12.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









7FC7BD2A-E005-4137-BDB3-617397825075.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## donnarobinson

So guess Im not pregnant tho all my tests have lines Ive got brown spotting sorry for tmi its only there when I went to check my cervical mucus! Sure it will start being there when I wipe tho Ive just another test and there is still a faint line . So maybe a chemical ? Or just dodgy tests I am gutted but i also do hope this is my period returning ! X

Edited so now its turned to red and its there when u wipe I really hope it is my period returning Im sad Im not pregnant but if my periods are getting back to normal thats ok with me least we can properly try then x


----------



## gigglebox

Fx it's af returning! Can you test one in hubby's pee to see if it's just crummy tests?


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Fx it's af returning! Can you test one in hubby's pee to see if it's just crummy tests?

I didnt think of that I did try one in water and there wasnt any line at all Ive brought a different brand less sensitive tho Im going to try one of those the spotting has practically gone again now it drives me mad lol I do hope its my period on its way tho I just want normal regular periods back then at least in Im in with a chance each month.


----------



## AliJo

I may have gotten a start of a BFP!! Not sure yet! Going to get more FRERs and if it is a positive I should see a more visible line in the next day or two. 

It's very faint and I can't seem to capture it on camera. I tested with an IC and it was stark white. Caved and dipped my last FRER hoping to see something so I can tell DH today. 

So I'm going to get more FRERs and hope I actually get a line worth telling DH about today. I'm definitely not calling it yet.. could be a faulty test.. but I'm really hopeful!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

FRER'S been driving me mad lately with looking like a line but not really being a line lol. Anyways I will be testing soon myself though I am only at either 6dpo or 7dpo today. Good Luck Ali! 

Donna- Sorry about the tests! Hope the period comes on for you fully if not pregnant!


----------



## donnarobinson

The spotting seems to hve stopped and I got this on a different brand less sensitive one dont no if I see something ?
 



Attached Files:







B4A9BD27-B073-4133-9A0E-E2467D0F4445.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8









9F8321DA-2EAA-4472-A7C1-445335B917F6.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I thought I see what looks like a shadow in the first one.. not sure? ?Good luck!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ill just test again tomoz to mKe sure .. I just wish I would come on properly . Surely its go to be soon &#128514; ! X


----------



## AliJo

Donna - I think I see a shadow on the first. Hopefully your test tomorrow gives answers! 


I almost have a 5 hour hold now.. don't think I can wait much longer. It probably won't be much different, but I can hope!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well HOPEFULLY it doesn't come on and this is it for you! BFP to you!!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

AliJo said:


> Donna - I think I see a shadow on the first. Hopefully your test tomorrow gives answers!
> 
> 
> I almost have a 5 hour hold now.. don't think I can wait much longer. It probably won't be much different, but I can hope!

Good luck hun hope this ur bfp x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Well HOPEFULLY it doesn't come on and this is it for you! BFP to you!!!!

Thanks hun x


----------



## AliJo

It's there!! It's darker!! EEP! I'm excited! I have two FRERs left. 

I'm going to tell DH. Even though it is super early with faint lines.. I know it's positive. Would explain my my acne hasn't flared yet!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YAY ALI!!! CONGRATS :) this forum is popping now lol


----------



## donnarobinson

AliJo said:


> It's there!! It's darker!! EEP! I'm excited! I have two FRERs left.
> 
> I'm going to tell DH. Even though it is super early with faint lines.. I know it's positive. Would explain my my acne hasn't flared yet!

Big congratulations! ! X


----------



## Babybump87

I Think I see something Donna ! fingers crossed !

Congratulations Ali !!! 

Pretty sure I am now post ovulation . The ECWM has all gone and returned to my normal discharge . Cant say when exactly I ovulated though or even if I did . Didnt pick up anything on the OPKs


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> I Think I see something Donna ! fingers crossed !
> 
> Congratulations Ali !!!
> 
> Pretty sure I am now post ovulation . The ECWM has all gone and returned to my normal discharge . Cant say when exactly I ovulated though or even if I did . Didnt pick up anything on the OPKs

I think opks are so hard mine got darker than right back light but obv dont no if Im ovulating .. the red blood is back when wiping x


----------



## RachelShea

Hello everyone! I am TTC for baby #1 and this is our first cycle trying. I may have gone a little overboard with excitement because I have been using Maybe Baby, temping AND OPK strips to try and narrow down O day. So far though, it has all just been really confusing. The only thing that seems to be doing what it should at this point is my BBT. I have a 27 day cycle and expected to O around CD 13 or 14, so was hoping for a positive OPK or ferning around CD 12 but so far the OPKs and Ferning have been all over the place and really inconsistent! Wishing I had more typical results!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

UGH! Hopefully it will come on full blown or go away and give you that BFP Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> UGH! Hopefully it will come on full blown or go away and give you that BFP Donna!

Thanks hun! Id be happy with a bfp obv but even just a normal period would be great &#128514; I havent had a period since last September ! X 

I got pregnant in October 2017 but unfortunately lost it I had the depo jab in December which run out feb! So thats where Im at . So just a period would be great! 
Its been almost 4 months since depo run out x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I would want one too at that point! I can't believe one shot has messed your cycle up that much!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yeah I would want one too at that point! I can't believe one shot has messed your cycle up that much!

Ino Im praying that once its fully gone my body will be back to normal and it wont affect my fertility I normally get pregnant quite easily ! So fingers crossed it wont take me long once there back x 
U read so many horror stories of how people cant get pregnant after it etc x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I been on Depo before and I had my two kids so you are gonna be okay :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I been on Depo before and I had my two kids so you are gonna be okay :)

Thanks hun! &#128158; x


----------



## gigglebox

I had one shot of depo, conceived my ds1 first try later the same year. Definitely reason to be positive!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> I had one shot of depo, conceived my ds1 first try later the same year. Definitely reason to be positive!

Oh thats great to no! I think Im just so impatient! Its hard enough trying each month when your actually ovulating and having periods without not knowing &#128514; 
Well Ive tested todau and they look negative Im sure Ive had a chemical those few tests I did defo had lines and were bold and pink on the one of them guess Ill never no. 
Im still spotting this morning its barely there but its soemthing hopefully it picks up x


----------



## donnarobinson

So I started bleeding on the school run! &#128553; but Ive never been so happy to actually see proper period like blood ! It wasnt loads when I got back but enough thay it was on my knickers Ive put a tampax in and Ill see what its like later I am really really hoping this is it &#128556; x


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh Donna sorry about the possible chemical. I hope your bodys moving in the right direction now if your bleeding if more heavier than usual.


----------



## Babybump87

OK so I thought my EWCM had all gone but woke this morning to find a blob of jellyish/slimy discharge in my panties . Looks kinda like the mucus plug (without brown/blood) when pregnant 

I am sure I had the same month before last too( when I was getting those dodgy evaps) and posted about it . Does anyone else get this ? Still nothing on the OPKs so Im giving up with that too annoying now lol .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna HURRAY on a hopefully "PROPER" period starting but sorry bout the tests. Maybe use different brand of tests this next cycle since those ones seem to be messing with you? 

Babybump= No Mucus blobs here but get to BD'ING. Sounds promising! 

AFM- I am 7dpo today and I feel like I am ovulating/period starting off and on .. How weird!


----------



## MamaBear2288

Hi all! Just wanna jump on board because we're TTC #3 after a loss the last cycle (at 6 weeks) Baby dust to everyone! <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry to hear about your loss Mamabear and welcome!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls well Im still bleeding its bright red like a period and Ive got bad period cramps its just not heavy . Ive only ever really had short periods 3 days normally maybe 4 and there never heavy but they are heavier than this is now I dont no whether to class it as a period on my app or not .. I classed the last spotting as a period on there and this has come 35 days after that did so its not horrendously out of range for a period .. my normal periods are normally every 28-29 days x Im hoping this is the start of things X I dont think Im
Going to test any more until I have a late period I really dont want to become obsessed . When we dont try we seem to get pregnant so easily ! X


----------



## MamaBear2288

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Mamabear and welcome!

Thank you!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Sonna sorry about the loss :( but yay for your cycles finally coming back! If that was a chemical tgen hopefully it means a super fertile cycle for you this month! 

Baby no globbies here either (other than post partum) so hopefully it's a good sign! 

Hoping woohoo I hope the cramping is an early pregnancy symptom! When are you testing?


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mama welcome to thw thread! Very sorry about your recent loss. Hope you "rainbow" is in the near future!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle- I am 7dpo today and I have tested since Sat. =Negative so far


----------



## AliJo

Sorry for your loss Mamabear.. I hope you catch this next little egg and it's your rainbow baby! 

I tested again with my SMU and a 5 hour hold. 12 hours since last FRER. Here it is!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looks really good ALI!!


----------



## MamaBear2288

Thank you Ali and Gigglebox! :dust: And congrats Ali! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Hmm not sure whats going on with me. Im just assuming I am now in the TWW since AF is due in 13 days . Thanks ladies . 

Welcome Mamabear . Sorry about your loss. Fingers crossed for your BFP soon . 
Thats great Ali .. how delighted must your DH have been seeing that BFP Fathers Day too !


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks girls well Im still bleeding its bright red like a period and Ive got bad period cramps its just not heavy . Ive only ever really had short periods 3 days normally maybe 4 and there never heavy but they are heavier than this is now I dont no whether to class it as a period on my app or not .. I classed the last spotting as a period on there and this has come 35 days after that did so its not horrendously out of range for a period .. my normal periods are normally every 28-29 days x Im hoping this is the start of things X I dont think Im
> Going to test any more until I have a late period I really dont want to become obsessed . When we dont try we seem to get pregnant so easily ! X

I always thought if you need to use a tampon then class it as a period?. Anyone else ? Seems like your body is going in the right direction !

I really dont want to become obsessed this month with testing but I know I just wont be able to help myself every morning ! Its such an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YES FOR sure lucky BFP day!


----------



## donnarobinson

AliJo said:


> Sorry for your loss Mamabear.. I hope you catch this next little egg and it's your rainbow baby!
> 
> I tested again with my SMU and a 5 hour hold. 12 hours since last FRER. Here it is!

Fab lines x


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls well Im still bleeding its bright red like a period and Ive got bad period cramps its just not heavy . Ive only ever really had short periods 3 days normally maybe 4 and there never heavy but they are heavier than this is now I dont no whether to class it as a period on my app or not .. I classed the last spotting as a period on there and this has come 35 days after that did so its not horrendously out of range for a period .. my normal periods are normally every 28-29 days x Im hoping this is the start of things X I dont think Im
> Going to test any more until I have a late period I really dont want to become obsessed . When we dont try we seem to get pregnant so easily ! X
> 
> I always thought if you need to use a tampon then class it as a period?. Anyone else ? Seems like your body is going in the right direction !
> 
> I really dont want to become obsessed this month with testing but I know I just wont be able to help myself every morning ! Its such an emotional rollercoaster!Click to expand...

Yeh hun think it must be a period even a light one Ive got bad period pains now Im assuming if it was just spotting I wouldnt have these its been there constant when I wipe and not be horrible but I can feel it if u no what I mean and its red like a period not brown like spotting normally is Ive ordered some ovulation tests so I can see if anthing happens this month x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am having the weirdest electrical current feeling running down my right side pubic area.. has anyone had that?! Two times today and once yesterday. HOW ODD! It almost feels like goosebump feeling but stronger. New symptoms every cycle I tell you!


----------



## gigglebox

Ali huge congrats and great line!

Hoping that's a new one to me!


----------



## donnarobinson

So woke up still bleeding heavier now and still got period pain .. even tho Im bleeding Ive sti managed to lose 4lb this week I lost over 3 stone after having my third baby then gained a stone back after the depo so Im working on getting that back of x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am having the weirdest electrical current feeling running down my right side pubic area.. has anyone had that?! Two times today and once yesterday. HOW ODD! It almost feels like goosebump feeling but stronger. New symptoms every cycle I tell you!

Whereabouts in your cycle are you? Its amazing how your body can throw in something new like that. Its like think youve figured things out? What about this?!


----------



## gigglebox

Donna wow that's good for one week! Plus you've probably got a little retained wayer weight from af so i bet it's lower soon. Yay!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Donna wow that's good for one week! Plus you've probably got a little retained wayer weight from af so i bet it's lower soon. Yay!

Thanks hun! I am pleased ! 
My opks should be here Thursday x 
X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My coffee tastes bad .. like sour? One thing you guys should know about me is I can not smell. Have never smelled a thing in my life except after having my first and I MEAN just had her in the hospital lol. That was the first and only time in my life. SO I do not know if the creamer went bad.. was there soap in my cup? UGH NOT MY COFFEE :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly- I am on 8DPO. :) My AF should be here 06/25. 

Hey Donna that is good!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Babybump87

Thats great Donna ! 

Ive not had that either Hoping . Some weird symptoms going on for some of us this month ! Ohhh could the Coffee be a sign I sure hope so !! 

Today my cervix is really high and soft but open not sure what it means. If it actually means anything at all lol .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Typically that is SHOW and you are ovulating Babybump but I thought you thought you already did? I would DTD again just in case. 

Yeah not sure Baby.. lots of signs and symptoms mimic pregnancy issues due to progesterone so it could be something or nothing. Lol!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Typically that is SHOW and you are ovulating Babybump but I thought you thought you already did? I would DTD again just in case.
> 
> Yeah not sure Baby.. lots of signs and symptoms mimic pregnancy issues due to progesterone so it could be something or nothing. Lol!

Yeah so did I Hoping but not getting anything on the OPKs so no idea


----------



## Wriggley

Sorry guys I have only just had a chance to pop over and read though to see how your all getting on. Suffering badly with sickness was admitted into hospital for iv fluids and anti sickness over the weekend it&#8217;s so far been a rough road :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Wriggley said:


> Sorry guys I have only just had a chance to pop over and read though to see how your all getting on. Suffering badly with sickness was admitted into hospital for iv fluids and anti sickness over the weekend its so far been a rough road :haha:

Oh no hope ur ok hun.. I suffer from horrendous sickness when pregnant and lose a lot of weight . I really feel for u x


----------



## gigglebox

Aww wrig so sorry!!! Hope they can give you something to help


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hey ladies...hope all is going well. Sorry i have been MIA. 

Ali congrats on your BFP and on fathers day how awesome is that.

Donna my first period after my IUD was super long and heavy and then my cycles after that were light and only like 4 days. I got a BFP in May and I was so excited but pretty sure it ended as a cp and i had a weird light like spotting like 2 day "period" and the doctor said if nothing else happened that month to count that as my period

Wrig hope you start feeling better quickly

Afm i am pretty sure I Oed CD14, I had ewcm on cd13 and my temp spiked on cd15 but today cd16 it was lower then day before. I woke up earlier then usual and went back to sleep so not sure if that effected it at all. I am hopeful I Oed when i think as we didnt BD last night and i left for the beach for the next 3 days with just my girls so timing may not be in my favor this cycle


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm jl i think waking at a different time can effect it. Ewcm has always been a reliable indicator for me so hope you had good timing!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Boo Wrig sorry to hear! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no hope your doing better Wrig !


----------



## Babybump87

AF is due in 11 days for me . 

Nothing new , apart for Ive had another blob of that discharge I posted about the other day. Argh I hate this waiting


----------



## Babybump87

removed


----------



## gigglebox

No idea...are you having any symptoms of vaginal infection? Itchy or foul smell?


----------



## Babybump87

Nothing at all Giggle !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No clue either! Especially 11 days til AF I would think that may be a little early for any kind of mucus plug type action but I guess u never know!?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

9 dpo and negative FRER just updating you all.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Ive not got a clue either so just gonna keep a check on it.

Sorry about the BFN Hoping . Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jlmeans0422

Giggle sorry i left out then i qoke earlier then usual i didnt temp at that time. I laid back down and went to sleep and got up at my normal time and i took my temp then but I am sure my temp was still effected as it says you need a solid 3-4 hours of sleep. I hinestly dont really think my temps are ever really right, i dont sleep well as it is and constantly waking up and tossing and turning.

I think I am 3dpo today not sure but just going to hold out on testing as long as i can


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls. So my period has stopped .. was 4 days on cycle day 5 this month no idea if Ill ovulate this month I hope I will x


----------



## Babybump87

JL when is your next AF due 

I am not sure what DPO I am either around 3/5 days maybe . 

Fingers crossed you O this month Donna.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes fingers crossed Donna! Gonna do Opks? 

WOOT good luck Baby and JL!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh Ill be doing opks :) x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I may have just got my BFP or the meanest indent line ever on a FRER! I can see it with out squinting or turning the test lol .. A co-worker saw it too and she wears glasses for upclose lol

oh and it was only a 45-60 minute hold of urine lol 

Will post a pic as soon as I can.. I am working!


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping, I am dying of anticipation!!!


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Hoping, I am dying of anticipation!!!


Oh my me too !!

Post the pic Hoping !!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WHY are these things so hard to get a pic of? I took it outside so of course that makes the pink look even more faded. Let me know if you can see anything I will keep trying to get it... I prob will try again tomorrow with more diluted water anyways since I pee'd then peed again but this is the first ever line I can see with out searching for it or turning the stick over and over again lol. I am 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 11









test2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AliJo

Hoping - Eep! I believe you if you see it. My very first test I couldn't get a picture of it either! I do think I see a shadow, though!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is tricky lol... Normally I can see "Indents/Evaps" if I turn and turn and turn and no one else can see them but this time someone else saw it too with out even having to look hard it is just light light pink so hard to catch. Maybe it will get stronger or it is a very convincing Evap.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow I can defiantly see something clear as day ! Looks pink to me too

If thats an evap then I just give up with tests.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Aww thanks Baby! I promise you it is here in person. I can actually hold the test away from my face and it is looking back at me lol.

Giggle did have a pretty convincing line once too though that ended up being an evap. I really hope mine isn't that.


----------



## donnarobinson

I see it ! Good luck hun defo think thats a bfp x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks I hope so but the more and more I look at it the more I talk myself down from it :( I need to go get another one.


----------



## AliJo

Hoping - With mine if I put a light through the back it left a shadow. So I knew there was dye in it. Also the same day I got a line like that I did a 5 hour hold, didn't drink that entire time to concentrate the urine and to allow me to have a longer hold, and my next test was a definite positive.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Ali. I can see a shadow when I put it to the light. I just took another on a 3 hour hold same line.. not darker though.

Light pink but faint but see it with out squinting. Different box of tests.. weird


----------



## AliJo

Well, hopefully it's the start of your journey with your little tie breaker!! Seeing as you have a boy and a girl! I'm hoping to tip the scales a bit with this one.. but I'm sure I'll be the only one holding down the female end. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping the convincig indents i've gotten dried blank. This is similar to my first bfp this time and with ds1 and both dried a tad darker/pinker! I am leaning toward early bfp if i had to guess! Fx tomorrow's is darker!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks!! I hope it is too but I feel sad not sure I see the same amount of line on the 2nd test so I do not believe it yet. You ladies are awesome though. TY for your support!

I guess I have had more water since the AM though so who knows lol!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Ali! I honestly do not care if I have a boy or girl. DH would like a boy he is terrified of having a girl for some reason so it prob will be a girl LMAO


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OMG I see it on the 2nd test with out squinting too. WHAT IS HAPPENING!?! lol :) I hope it gets darker also!


Donna I can't message you back until you delete some more of your e-mails. I hope you ovulate this month also! Def get some good IC opks. Not sure what you are using now but try Pregmate they worked real good for me. I have heard good things bout wondfo. I didn't use opks this month. I decided to chillax and even had wine this month (haven't had a drink since last year lol) and just fun lol

So either way this goes I had a good time whether preggo or not lol


----------



## AliJo

I'm telling ya.. dehydrate yourself and hold out longer :haha: 

I may be a bit eager for you to get your BFP! 


AFM - My line was as dark as the control today! If not slightly darker. 12 DPO today! No symptoms. Maybe a bit hungrier than normal. My extreme gas has passed (thank goodness!! I was a walking death trap I think :wacko: ) Kind of wondering if I will have really any symptoms or be like my last pregnancy. I wouldn't mind a bit of food aversion so I don't eat everything :haha:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Baby- af is due on 7/1 and thinking I am 3 - 4 dpo as of now.

Hoping- i saw it on your 2nd picture...cant wait to see your progression. Lets hope june is a lucky month for us all


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping when are you testing again??? Are you freaking out with excitement yet?!


----------



## AliJo

I think Hoping should test ASAP and post a picture because she is torturing us :haha: 

Sorry.. not trying to push you into being a POAS addict!


----------



## gigglebox

^Well if you won't I will!
Hoping, TEST!!!!!!!


----------



## AliJo

gigglebox said:


> ^Well if you won't I will!
> Hoping, TEST!!!!!!!

:haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

LOL I had too much water to test tonight I am peeing like every 30 mins to 1 hour and it is DILUTED!! lol I will test in the am but I am thinking we are supposed to wait 48 hours to test yes?


----------



## AliJo

I mean.. you caaaan... I tested 12 hours later and got a significantly darker line on a FRER


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

ALI you are preggo already girl ;) MY pee is wayyyy clear right now and hardly got a pink line on the last two tests! I am not ready to see a BFN again yet! lmao!

I am gonna be scared to take one in the am lol I am still feeling it was a fluke!


----------



## AliJo

Well you have a line similar to my early line at 8 DPO. 12 hours later I got a darker line. Which maybe not everyone does but I did at 9 DPO.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am glad you are all seeing it! It is 10:09 PM here though and I am gonna sleep and try to find away to build up dark urine since I pee like 3 times a night lol I will get back to you all in the am :)

Tonight I get to dream that there is a chance! :)


----------



## AliJo

Hoping, I really hope you get your BFP. We're here for you either way!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Okay so I waited for 4 hours before I couldn't wait anymore and had to pee. 1:30 AM to 5:30 AM and the line is there still pink but not darker then yesterday. I took a test and stuck it in water and I am going to give it 45 mins and see if it also gets a line showing up when drying but so far no line on that test. Held it exactly as long as I do with the regular. So not sure what is happening here... :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun! X


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping just fyi my 10 dpo test was the same if not lighter than 9dpo this time. Not sure why and i was sure it was a chemical. That was on frer; in the evening i took a first signal and it was definitely there! 11dpo amd with a new box of frer the line showed up a little better and got darker from there. Hope that helps


----------



## Babybump87

jlmeans0422 said:


> Baby- af is due on 7/1 and thinking I am 3 - 4 dpo as of now.
> 
> Hoping- i saw it on your 2nd picture...cant wait to see your progression. Lets hope june is a lucky month for us all

My AF is also due on 1 July . I couldnt pick anything up from OPks this month so my DPO is just an estimate from my AF tracker. Which says I am now 6 DPO but really not sure on that one. 

I am getting too impatient to test, purposely didnt buy any so I can at least get over the weekend . 

Good luck Hoping !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks everyone. I am happy to say that there is absolutely NO LINE on the water that I dipped over the amount of time allowed on purpose and there is a faint pink line that I can see an arms length away still 3 hours later.

I cried almost to something stupid on the radio this am. I do not cry easy. Boobs are starting to feel really weird stabbing type of pain down them. Nausea this am and crazy dreams at night. Also having weird dull aches down both butt cheeks.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby I started testing at like 5 dpo this time just for the heck of it lol


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping I&#8217;ve got everything crossed for you! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Wrig! Hopefully you are feeling better :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig no ticker yet?!

Hoping will you be testing at work again or trying to hold out?


----------



## jlmeans0422

Baby- i didnt opk test this month as i was trying to take the relaxed approach this cycle. I honestly regret not testing for my surge but i cant change that now. The last 3 cycles I O on CD14 so I have just nren going off that, as my temps are all over the place and always has been. I am 5dpo (assuming) today and already broke down to poas. I am crazy but i am so hopeful this cycle for some reason.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL good luck! You aren't crazy it is fun to see progression :)

Giggle- I will give it a rest until tonight or tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I just used the restroom and got 3 light brown spots on my TP when wiping so I might be out 3 days before AF due. :( We shall see if AF comes on or stays away.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope it's just implantation spotting! Super common! I spotted with ds1 not too long after bfp


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Can you see this one? I hope it is implantation spotting too but I never did with either of the other 2 or I didn't notice cause I wasn't exactly trying?
 



Attached Files:







test4.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping- thank you! And i feel like i see something on your test but i was never good at seeing faint lines


----------



## donnarobinson

I see it hun hoping its just implantation for you. X


----------



## gigglebox

Yup still seeing it
What dpo are you? I'm going to link you to my tests in a minute


----------



## gigglebox

Last post on this page is my 9dpo test, then 9dpo on wally cheapie next page (better at night) then my still quite faint frer at 10dpo https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2462825-testing-thread-starting-6dpo-2.html


----------



## AliJo

Hoping - I'm seeing that one super easily!! Fingers crossed it's just implantation bleeding!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am really not sure guys. I am cramping pretty good now. Had one bit of light reddish blood then back to brown spots... We will see if it stops but I think Af just showed up early. Dang!


----------



## Babybump87

jlmeans0422 said:


> Baby- i didnt opk test this month as i was trying to take the relaxed approach this cycle. I honestly regret not testing for my surge but i cant change that now. The last 3 cycles I O on CD14 so I have just nren going off that, as my temps are all over the place and always has been. I am 5dpo (assuming) today and already broke down to poas. I am crazy but i am so hopeful this cycle for some reason.

Yeah totally know what you mean! I keep going from hopeful to being less optimistic ! 

My cycles have been a bit irregular since stopping BC my longest cycle was 31 days and shortest 25. 

I may start testing from Monday .


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am really not sure guys. I am cramping pretty good now. Had one bit of light reddish blood then back to brown spots... We will see if it stops but I think Af just showed up early. Dang!

I still see something on the test too Hoping. Really hope AF is staying away for you and its implantation bleeding x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So far just spotting off an on since 11 am. So 4 hours now. Not even needing to put a pad on but I did just put a pad on just in case....

The way I been cramping you would think I was on a heavy day ughhh it is uncomfy!


----------



## AliJo

This has to be stressful for you Hoping.. I'm sorry! I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is just annoying but for me it is good either way. If my period is coming on its own this cycle that is an awesome thing and if it is implantation bleeding it is also awesome! lol


----------



## AliJo

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> It is just annoying but for me it is good either way. If my period is coming on its own this cycle that is an awesome thing and if it is implantation bleeding it is also awesome! lol

Glad you're being positive!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Bleeding is still super spotty hasn't picked up. Went ahead and took my test from yesterday out of the case making it invalid but totally was pink! Which made me smile even if it isn't a viable sticky one this time.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah either way I'm stilk saying positive and IF af starts (I don't think it will!) i'd be inclined to say "chemical". Just my personal thoughts...


----------



## Wriggley

Giggle - il put a ticket up once I have reached 12 weeks

Hoping - fingers crossed it&#8217;s implantation spotting


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

IT is definitely AF ladies super painful one might I add! I am super crampy and clotty. woooo haven't had one like this since my very last period 2 years ago before depo which was part of the reason I decided to get on depo in the first place lol. I am definitely confused about the FRER line but I am still not 100 % sure it was the real deal since it was so faintly pink. I dunno. Either way AF came on her own. I didn't have to use progesterone cream and dong quai to get her started this cycle and it was 28 day cycle so that means I am making progress on my own :) Thank you for all your kind words and rooting for me the last few days! You girls are great. Now show me some BFPS!!!!


----------



## AliJo

Hoping - I'm glad you have your answer. Great that your cycle came on it's own!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> IT is definitely AF ladies super painful one might I add! I am super crampy and clotty. woooo haven't had one like this since my very last period 2 years ago before depo which was part of the reason I decided to get on depo in the first place lol. I am definitely confused about the FRER line but I am still not 100 % sure it was the real deal since it was so faintly pink. I dunno. Either way AF came on her own. I didn't have to use progesterone cream and dong quai to get her started this cycle and it was 28 day cycle so that means I am making progress on my own :) Thank you for all your kind words and rooting for me the last few days! You girls are great. Now show me some BFPS!!!!

Sorry its not ur bfp maybe great that ur period has come on its own and a good length cycle .. heres to this cycle for you hun! If I dont ovulate this cycle Im thinking of trying vitex Ive heard good things Ill wait and see I suppose on cycle length etc. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I need help! I took a FRER cuz I am so nauseous still and bleeding dark red blood but it looked mucousy so I figured why not check and make sure the line is gone... But no its darker! What is happening! Am I miscarrying or having dark implantation bleeding


I am guessing I am miscarrying but the line is darker then yesterday.. so confusing!
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## donnarobinson

Do another test tomoz see how it goes .. some people do bleed and its fine Id go see a dr x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping - That test is definitely darker . I could see it without having to make it bigger and I am on my phone . Implantation bleeding can be like AF Ive read . Hope this is the case for you . 

Are you going to re test ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I just did. Blue dye test this time and another one. BOTH have a line! I hope it is implantation too.

and I didn't hold my urine...

Donna thank you I am trying to keep calm lol but docs won't be able to do anything about this. I will test again in the am and see if the line is gone or not. Digital's say No but of course they look for a higher concentration. The bleeding seems to have slowed down for now. Doc's can't do anything if I am having a chemical or MMC. It is up to God. 

Thanks ladies I am calming down a lil bit. I know this is out of my hands
 



Attached Files:







Test4.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Ha! I KNEW those were positive tests! 
Two possibilities...
1, it's an early miscarriage and the hcg has topped out, showing up in urine, and will start reducing soon. If this is the case the tests should start becoming lighter.
2, this is just early pregnancy bleeding and everything is fine. I forget what they call these things...subchronic bleeds or something? But they are generally harmless.

If i were in your shoes i'd get repeat beta draws done to make sure levels are going in the right direction. 

Fingers so tightly crossed for you!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Giggle! I knew you knew it too. :p I had never seen an "indent" that dark lol. The bleeding is slowing down. It was dark red never bright red well maybe one drop of bright red... in case this helps someone.

Honestly before TTC I warned my DH that getting off Depo I had read a lot of "horror" stories about people either taking 2 years to get pregnant or having a miscarriage when getting pregnant too soon after so I knew this was a possibility and honestly it is so exciting to see a line and while I would love for this one to work out I am secretly relieved to have gotten a line at all. I had concerns about DH's sperm even though he had said he had been tested and levels were fine like 5-6 years ago LOL. I am breathing now guys! Thanks again.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun yeh I ment maybe go to the drs for betas to be drawn well my period ended 3 days ago and Ive had nothing since then I went to the toilet just and I have brown spotting again have no idea whats going on last cycle I had a few days spotting and then the 4 day bleed this bleed came on cycle day 35 Im now on cycle day 7 so no idea whats going on Ill be glad when this depo is completely out my system x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

UGH Donna I am sorry the Depo messed you up so badly. I hope it all goes back to normal soon!


----------



## AliJo

Hoping - Ahh the anticipation continues!! I really hope for the best, but only time will tell! I really did think those tests were positive in the beginning. 

I think in your case I would "try" to wait a couple of days and test again bleeding or not.


----------



## donnarobinson

Do u no how opks arent suppose to be taken first wee is that just because u could miss the surge ..? My boobs are absolutely killing me so I did a pregnancy test and was negative and then my opk isnt positive but its darker than it has been I dont no if thats because its my first wee obv I no it doesnt mean anything just been darker but Im hoping maybe its on the way x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- i always tested with FMU and them again when I got home between 330 and 4. It worked for me when I did it I was able to catch my surge. Are you testing more than once a day?


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh Hoping your situation must be so frustrating for you . 

Im useless with OPKs Donna ! I make it seem like rocket science lol 

Ive had AF cramps all yesterday and today. I also feel kinda nauseous today like gagging. Seems like forever until I can test ! AF due in 7 days . 
Whats the earliest everyone has got BFPs ? I probably wont get anything this early knowing me ! x


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> Donna- i always tested with FMU and them again when I got home between 330 and 4. It worked for me when I did it I was able to catch my surge. Are you testing more than once a day?

Yeh hun Im testing twice a day so think Ill do that then I was testing around lunch time and then evening but I find it hard not drinking for the few hours before I test esp when its hot like it is now so fmu would be easier and then again later in the day x


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping, any update?

BB, per your question:
Ds1: 10dpo 
suspected chemical: 9 or 10dpo
M/c: 9dpo
Ds2: 8dpo
This pregnancy: 9dpo

I do suspect I MAY have gotten a positive at 7dpo with ds2 because my 8dpo line was faint but pretty obvious, but who knows.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Today's test...On semi darker urine but not really dark... it was light.
 



Attached Files:







Test0624.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Urgh Hoping your situation must be so frustrating for you .
> 
> Im useless with OPKs Donna ! I make it seem like rocket science lol
> 
> Ive had AF cramps all yesterday and today. I also feel kinda nauseous today like gagging. Seems like forever until I can test ! AF due in 7 days .
> Whats the earliest everyone has got BFPs ? I probably wont get anything this early knowing me ! x

I was 5 days late on my period when I found out with ds1 only because I didnt test before hand
I got a faint line the day before my period was due with ds2 and the same with ds3 not sure on dpo 13 maybe x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Today's test...On semi darker urine but not really dark... it was light.

I can still see it hows the bleeding x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The bleeding is barely there now but still red spots. This is a better photo I think. The other one was kinda dark. 12 DPO today
 



Attached Files:







test06242.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

This looks just like my fmu 11dpo test this time. Looks darker to me, does it look darker irl?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So I just barfed after drinking coffee...TMI I know. I squeezed out a tiny drop of urine to do this test below... I am assuming the HCG is still rising. I can not believe this. If this baby makes it I am gonna tell it one day what a lil booger it was in the beginning and how it scared me lol! Yesterday on also barely any urine this test said NO.
 



Attached Files:







Testyes.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww defo a good sign hun ! Fingers crossed baby sticks xxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Donna :) Haven't gotten myself too excited yet. Last night I cried soooo hopefully I will start to believe it soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww <3 hooe that little sticky bean continues sticking! Have you called the dr?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No I have to look one up and I do not think any are open til tomorrow. :)

Babybump I would test with a FRER Anyways you never know.. I started testing at 7 days before period myself lol. GOOD LUCK!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping, I am coming on here frequently to see if you had taken another test LOL


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lol GIGGLE! I have taken 12 tests. 6 different brands. 1 digital and they all say the same thing "Pregnant"!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well Ive woken up today again bleeding its driving me mad so I had 4 days bleeding then two days of spotting a day of then bleeding this morning Ino its just the depo coming out my system but its driving me mad x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Lol GIGGLE! I have taken 12 tests. 6 different brands. 1 digital and they all say the same thing "Pregnant"!

Theres no denying your pregnant now !! I really hope the bleeding stops and little bean grows fingers crossed !!


----------



## Babybump87

Ive got some ICs here so probably use one of those.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay more tests!

Donna how frustrating. When i got depo it was to stop my long periods, but instead i bled for something like 126 days straight. Most was just light or spotting, but still! Very frustrating when you are expecting to not have periods! I hope your body regulates soon and your bfp is right around the corner.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh Donna so sorry! My test this am is about the same .. Still faint. Was expecting darker so anyway doctor called me this am and told me to go to the hospital to be checked out. Their test is negative she said but I can see a faint line. I am cramping in my back today. They took blood and are gonna do an ultrasound to make sure not ectopic. I am not expecting much ...


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh hope your body sorts itself out soon Donna nothing more frustrating than bleeding on and off . Wow 126 days thats something else ! 

When are you having your scan Hoping? They thought DD2 was eptopic as they couldnt find the egg anywhere in my womb or tubes , luckily I was still very early and two weeks later she was in the right place ! Fingers crossed you have the same outcome ! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

Seems too early to determine location of bub via ultrasound...??? Hope the tests gives you some answers though


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not pregnant ladies. Hcg was a 2. Better luck next time!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh boo! But hopefully you're one of the lucky ladies who is über fertile following a miscarriage. :hugs: sorry for your loss but fx for this cycle!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Giggle! Hopefully next time it will stick good lol I may just need more time for the depo to go out of my system. Thanks for rooting for me guys. What a crazy couple of days!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Giggle! Hopefully next time it will stick good lol I may just need more time for the depo to go out of my system. Thanks for rooting for me guys. What a crazy couple of days!

Ahh sorry hun .. like you said its proballt the depo ..
Ive had no more spotting it was literally spotting this morning I have such terrible health anxiety and I alwaus think its soemthing bad going on even tho I no its just the depo x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Not pregnant ladies. Hcg was a 2. Better luck next time!!

Oh no sorry Hoping ! Fingers crossed for next month xx


----------



## gigglebox

Donna me too!!! I have been dealing with that so mich recently, doesn't help i had a cancer scare right before i got pregnant (everything is fine though). Now i have to keep reminding myself I'm pregnant and not experiencing symptoms that mean anything catastrophic is happening inside my body! 

But today is a good day ^_^ feeling better than i jave in over a week (save a little headache that's coming on). I want to do something nice for my hubby but not sure what :-k


----------



## Babybump87

Anxiety is such a horrible thing to expierence. Ive dealt with it on and off for around 5 years now since DD1 was born. Seems my hormones have a major part in it according to my GP I suffered post natal anxiety after the births of both my girls. Mainly due to stressing if something happened to them . Still have intrusive thoughts now and again mainly if I cant sleep at night. Slightly nervous / anxious as to how it would go after another pregnancy/labour . But my mum always says dont stop fear from getting in the way of something you want/dream. 

Aww Giggle thats so nice , how about a nice romantic meal just to two of you ? Im not romantic at all DH can be though lol x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I feel weird pain on the right side like I AM ovulating right now. How odd.. UGH this will be an interesting cycle. I have health anxiety as well which started not to long ago BUT maybe it happens to a lot of us once we have kids and start getting older?


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping that's probably exactly it, and seeing others close in age have health scares. But we are not them ;)

Ha no romance here either. I cleaned the kitchen before he got home and initiated sex after putting the kids to bed :rofl: but c'mon that's what men want ultimately anyway hahahhahaha


----------



## Babybump87

I defiantly think its after having kids alters your own mind set . After all your their whole world. I worry/ overthink things all the time ! 

Oooo Hoping thats interesting keep us updated !


----------



## Babybump87

I did my first test yesterday BFN. 

Not going to test now until at least Friday. Ive had AF type cramps for the last 3 days. Cervix is still high and kinda firm . Not sure if checking actually means anything ? Anyone know ? 

I so hate the week AF is due. I find it incredibly frustrating and long !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump87 said:


> I did my first test yesterday BFN.
> 
> Not going to test now until at least Friday. Ive had AF type cramps for the last 3 days. Cervix is still high and kinda firm . Not sure if checking actually means anything ? Anyone know ?
> 
> I so hate the week AF is due. I find it incredibly frustrating and long !

The cervix is supposed to drop low before AF and go higher when youre pregnant. I was convinced I was out in my last pregnancy as my cervix wasnt that high. It was a while after my BFP until it went higher. Apparently it can move throughout the day as well as throughout your cycle. I always get confused by my cervix :haha:
Hope the time passes quickly for you. Time definitely seems to slow down whilst TTC.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup I defo find anxiety goes up after having kids I have had health anxiety Im really scared of dying or anthing happening to my kids. I think it might stem from losing my parents so young my dad died when I was 6 and my mom when I was 21 and Ive lost both my grandparents on my moms side and I was really close to my nan. And like you said having kids makes us more worried x 
No more spotting here fingers crossed it stays away x


----------



## gigglebox

I am very sorry you are all dealing with anxiety, however it does make me feel a little less crazy that this appears to be common with moms!

BB I wouldn't put stock in your cervix. It's pretty good for predicting fertile days but not pregnancy. As was said, it can change well after a positive test.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah do not worry about the cervix. It moves to much during the day to know. I have come to realize this. I can tell you that before I got my positive this cycle I was super DRY CM wise and that is totally unusual for me. They say that happens before AF but I was always wet. Gross I know sorry guys. Anywho.. my FITBIT told me I had ovulated and was pregnant and even is telling me now about the loss.. Crazy! Yay Donna! Hope the bleeding stops and you ovulate. I am still having the slight ovulating pain feeling. So strange lol body doesn't know what to do.


Giggle= THAT IS exactly what they want haha! We like the romance they just want the sex.


----------



## gigglebox

Woooah what?! Fitbits can do all that??? How?!

Do you have any opk's just to make sure you're not ovulating early?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well Giggle they said it is inconclusive from everything I have seen but some people swore by it so I kept an eye on my charts from fitbit. You have to have one that can do the heart rate monitor. If I can figure out how to do a screen shot I can show you what I mean but it is similar to how the AVA bracelet works I imagine. SO basically my resting heart rate is normally 60 or 59 sometimes it gets to 55 but anyways this cycle it slowly climbed up every day from 59 to 69. It dropped down two days before I got my positive which I assume was implantation (the attempt) then went back up again and after I started bleeding it dropped from 68/69 to 65 (hcg of 2 at rhr of 65) and today it is back to 63 (totally negative test)

My previous cycles never had a climb up .. They would be choppy looking like wave. So since this one climbed up and up I tested and boom. So I expect if I am pregnant again it will go up and up and up and not fall until a little after my body is used to the pregnancy.

and no I do not have any OPKS right now :( but that is okay. We DTD very often so we should be fine getting pregnant again if meant to happen lol


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Ive come to realise cervix checking means nothing haha . Its here there and everywhere Ive noticed ! 

Thats interesting to know Hoping and how amazing is the Fitbit Ive not got one personally but read many stories of women finding out they are pregnant because they wear one !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes it is pretty cool Babybump!! 

So I took an ovulation test and I either ovulated already or am about to cuz the line is pretty dark but not there yet! WOOT WOOT I would say it may be picking up the HCG but my Frer was negative this am so should be gone pretty much


----------



## sarahann7

Hey ladies I am new here. below is a little bit about my current situation. I am hoping to make some new friends on this journey. So many of my friends and family members seem to be getting pregnant and it would be nice to have people to talk to that understand what i am going through. 

I am the proud mamma of two babes ages 11 and 9, but I am having trouble this time around. I never had any issues getting pregnant with my first two, so this go around has really got me feeling hopeless. I have been doing a lot of research and it appears as though i have a luteal phase of about 11 days. I know drs say a lp of 10 days is good but many fertility specialist say that a lp of 12-14 is ideal. I am currently on cycle day 9 and I started taking a 100mg of vitamin B6 on cycle day one of this cycle. I have heard many great things of b complex vitamins helping women to get the bfp they dream of. My question is do any ladies out there have the same issue or has anyone had bfp success after starting B vitamins for luteal phase defect. any advice or even support from other ttc'rs would be wonderful. Seeing all of my friends and family members getting pregnant really makes me feel down.
:dust:


----------



## jlmeans0422

I think i just got my BFP but nervous as I worry I am one of those weird ones who pops a positive frer test. I did an [email protected] this morning stark negative and the frer was taken on maybe a 2-2.5 hour hold. I just feel pregnant this round but trying to not get my hopes up


----------



## Babybump87

jlmeans0422 said:


> I think i just got my BFP but nervous as I worry I am one of those weird ones who pops a positive frer test. I did an [email protected] this morning stark negative and the frer was taken on maybe a 2-2.5 hour hold. I just feel pregnant this round but trying to not get my hopes up

Can you post a picture of your test?


----------



## Babybump87

sarahann7 said:


> Hey ladies I am new here. below is a little bit about my current situation. I am hoping to make some new friends on this journey. So many of my friends and family members seem to be getting pregnant and it would be nice to have people to talk to that understand what i am going through.
> 
> I am the proud mamma of two babes ages 11 and 9, but I am having trouble this time around. I never had any issues getting pregnant with my first two, so this go around has really got me feeling hopeless. I have been doing a lot of research and it appears as though i have a luteal phase of about 11 days. I know drs say a lp of 10 days is good but many fertility specialist say that a lp of 12-14 is ideal. I am currently on cycle day 9 and I started taking a 100mg of vitamin B6 on cycle day one of this cycle. I have heard many great things of b complex vitamins helping women to get the bfp they dream of. My question is do any ladies out there have the same issue or has anyone had bfp success after starting B vitamins for luteal phase defect. any advice or even support from other ttc'rs would be wonderful. Seeing all of my friends and family members getting pregnant really makes me feel down.
> :dust:

Hi , 

Welcome ! Good luck with your journey . Its hard when other people are pregnant before you.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Of course I just had to get on my laptop so I could resize the pictures. Its still very light but I can def see pink but I won't officially call it until a digital tells me I am pregnant and I probably have 3-5 days before I use them.
 



Attached Files:







20180626_163702.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I SEE IT!!! Early congrats!!! :)

Hope it is a sticky one JL! :)


You should be able to get a positive FRER GOLD digi soon to say YES!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping- can you see it in post above yours?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi I edited my post lol sorry! I think I was behind on the comments and it loaded right after I saw your test!


----------



## jlmeans0422

All good that is what i had assumed. I am hopeful but nervous. Cycle 3 I didnt get a positive til 12dpo and here I am 7 to 9 dpo and have a faint positive but I wont call it true till the digital tells me. Im going to take the first response digi on thursday. It says 5 days before and my period is due between the 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO a positive that early! GOOD :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I know I was surprised when it popped so early. I may have to sneak out tonight and buy another pack of frer to test with till I can us my digi


----------



## donnarobinson

I can see it ! Eekk :) x x


----------



## gigglebox

Jl congratulations! When i was previously doing research on tests i did come across some statistics that stated the later the implantation, the higher risk of m/c (talking 12dpo and beyond), and earlier ones have a better chance. Obviously that doesn't guarantee the outcome but i think it's certainly a good sign to get such an obvious line this early! Eee!!! I am excited for you ^_^


----------



## jlmeans0422

Omg thats awesome to hear!!! Thank you for that info giggle. My only fear is what if I have a small amount of HCG in my system always and able to make a frer positive when its not actually positive. Time will only tell I cant wait to take the digi. What would make this even better is if some of these other tests i bought come out positive to. In previous cycles i have gotten positive frer but others were all negative


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh dang! You must be one of those ladies that start off with 5 HCG in their system at all times.. If my FRER still had a line at 2 that was visible I can understand how it would show up nice at 5 .. I bet it will get darker though. GOOD LUCK hun!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thank you Hoping- i wish I would have tested last cycle with a frer to see what that would have said but never really got that pregnant feeling like i have now so didnt bother testing. I bought a walgreens brand test, pink dye I will try tomorrow and we shall see if that gives me anything


----------



## Babybump87

Woop congratulations JL !!


----------



## Babybump87

Ive just caved and done another test . BFN . 

Now spotting pinkish discharge . AF due in 4 days . I might test again on Friday if its not AF just because I have one more test left lol


----------



## jlmeans0422

So this morning with FMU i used a [email protected] and a walgreens brand of esrly response both BFN. I am really starting to feel like me and frer dont get along. I guess there is a chance its still to early for the other 2 test. I guess time will only tell


----------



## Babybump87

So many ladies have issues with frer tests . We all seen your BFP though ! 

You may be too early for those other tests . Im sure your digi will settle your mind ! X


----------



## motherofboys

Hey guys, sorry I've been absent. I wasn't pregnant this month and now my mum has booked us a holiday with them for May so I'll be taking a break from TTC. If I had booked it myself I would have taken the chance on having to change/cancel it, but as she's paying and having to book her and her husband off work etc I don't feel like I should. Though it does somewhat feel like the universe has it in for me with this 5th baby lark. 
I wish you all the best of luck TTC and hopefully I'll be back in the new year.


----------



## sarahann7

Hey ladies, I am new here. I am the proud mamma of two babes ages 11 and 9, but I am having trouble this time around. I never had any issues getting pregnant with my first two, so this go around has really got me feeling hopeless. I have been doing a lot of research and it appears as though i have a luteal phase of about 11 days. I know drs say a lp of 10 days is good but many fertility specialist say that a lp of 12-14 is ideal. I am currently on cycle day 9 and I started taking a 100mg of vitamin B6 on cycle day one of this cycle. I have heard many great things of b complex vitamins helping women to get the bfp they dream of. My question is do any ladies out there have the same issue or has anyone had bfp success after starting B vitamins for luteal phase defect. any advice or even support from other ttc'rs would be wonderful. Seeing all of my friends and family members getting pregnant really makes me feel down.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Motherofboys! A vaca sounds nice though. Maybe it will happen anyways if you just do the "Not trying not preventing"? 

Sorry to hear JL but it could just be to early to pick it up. Try again tomorrow!


Goodluck Sarahann!


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sorry Motherofboys! A vaca sounds nice though. Maybe it will happen anyways if you just do the "Not trying not preventing"?
> 
> Sorry to hear JL but it could just be to early to pick it up. Try again tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Goodluck Sarahann!

Thank you Hoping4numbr3!!! 9 years since dd was born and I was starting to lose faith. I just didn't and still don't know why my body has been having trouble. I have noticed some changes in the short 10 days that I have been on the b6. I started it last monday Cycle Day 1 AF arrived. Normally i bleed normally for a day or so followed by 5 or 6 days of spotting that comes and goes. This cycle while taking it, I've noticed that my :witch: stopped earlier with no spotting after day 5, and now on cycle day 10 my cervix is almost unreachable, soft, wet, and i think it is open. I have noticed way more discharge in the past two days also. Normally I have a 29-33 day cycle with ovulation on cycle day 20 or 21 with an 11 day luteal phase. Could the B vitamins be working this quickly, and could they move my O date up? Hopefully this is the beginning of a new path towards becoming pregant :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have heard it can help regulate your cycle naturally so hopefully it is working super quick for you! :)


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I have heard it can help regulate your cycle naturally so hopefully it is working super quick for you! :)

I am hoping so too! 9 years since my last birth and it is starting to take its toll on me. I am seeing all of my friends and family members getting pregnant recently and it has made me feel inadequate. I have found comfort on here though as many women have had success after many more years of unexplained infertility. I am willing to bet my progesterone levels and my luteal phase are playing a big part. So heres to the B complex leading to a miracle bfp. I am really hoping that i am close to O seeing as my cervix is pretty unreachable and soft. Maybe if I o earlier My body and the vitamins will have time to provide a healthy place for egg to implant.


----------



## gigglebox

Sarah how many cycles have you been ttc? I don't have experience with trying to correct my cycle but I do normally have an 11 day LP and conceived this time on our 4th cycle trying.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping- i am really hoping its just to early. 

Sarahann- good luck! My youngest is 9 as well but we only started trying 4 months ago


----------



## sarahann7

gigglebox said:


> Sarah how many cycles have you been ttc? I don't have experience with trying to correct my cycle but I do normally have an 11 day LP and conceived this time on our 4th cycle trying.

Gigglebox: I wouldn't say we have actively been trying, more like not preventing. Either way though, we have been having unprotected sex for 6.5 years. I had two healthy pregnancies unexpectly and quick when i was 19 and 20. I am now 31. I was extremely underweight for most of the past nine years since dd birth. At 5'8 I only weighed 115-120 max with serious effort to gain. I can now proudly say that i am a healthy 145 lbs. I am leaning towards it being a luteal phase or low progesterone issue. My cycles vary from 28-32 days, and i seem to be ovulating late. My bbt has always been on the low side even after ovulation. I do not notice spotting before AF, but I will spot on and off for sometimes a week af FLO has gone. I have only been on the b complex for a total of 10 days now and i will say i noticed change immediatly. My period started on Monday of last week and by friday i was done both bleeding and spotting so thats a good thing in my book. Also, I mentioned above that i am a late ovulator. Apparently my body thinks ovulation should occur on cycle day 19-21, but today I am at cycle day 10 and already my cervix is so high that i cant quite reach it and it appears to be soft wet and open. I wonder if I am going to Ovulate early this month. 
:dust:


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> Hoping- i am really hoping its just to early.
> 
> Sarahann- good luck! My youngest is 9 as well but we only started trying 4 months ago

jlmeans0422, Thanks hun. My dd is 9 going on 10 next month and she has been bugging for a baby sister or brother. although we havent been actively trying for the past nine years, I was not preventing it either. after nine years and many pregnant friends and family members later, I am praying for a miracle. I had my youngest when i was just 20. I am now 31 and about to marry the man of my dreams, and I would love to have a child with him, I just pray my body cooperates.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Sarahann- we sound like we are in very similar boats. Only thing is after my youngest DD I had an IUD placed in and had an IUD in for a total of 8 years, just had it removed in Feb. My DH and I just got married April 22, 2017 and I have always been on the fence about having another baby (he has 3 girls to his ex, and I have 2) but I just feel this will complete us. I havent told anyone but my mom and sister that we are trying in case it doesn't happen. I had to have a LEEP procedure done and she warned me it could case issues conceiving.
I had my first daughter at 17 (wasnt trying so no clue how quick it happened) my youngest I was 21, i came off birth control 4th of july weekend and my 1st cycle I was pregnant. Now I am 30 and on cycle #5 of trying and although I got a positive frer I am not calling it til a different brand pops positive or a digi says pregnant


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> Sarahann- we sound like we are in very similar boats. Only thing is after my youngest DD I had an IUD placed in and had an IUD in for a total of 8 years, just had it removed in Feb. My DH and I just got married April 22, 2017 and I have always been on the fence about having another baby (he has 3 girls to his ex, and I have 2) but I just feel this will complete us. I havent told anyone but my mom and sister that we are trying in case it doesn't happen. I had to have a LEEP procedure done and she warned me it could case issues conceiving.
> I had my first daughter at 17 (wasnt trying so no clue how quick it happened) my youngest I was 21, i came off birth control 4th of july weekend and my 1st cycle I was pregnant. Now I am 30 and on cycle #5 of trying and although I got a positive frer I am not calling it til a different brand pops positive or a digi says pregnant

jlmeans0422, wow we really do seem to be in a similar situation. I too had the Mirena Iud put in after the birth of dd. However, I had mine removed within a year of having it put in due to bad pain. when they attempted to take it out they could not locate it and had to use ultrasound. A part of me thinks the IUD has something to do with why i am now having issues. I think it messed up my cycles and hormone balance completely. since coming off it in 2010 I briefly used bc pill but for about 7 years now i have not taken any type of bc. I was reading on here some women got their :bfp: after 10+ years, so that gives me some hope.


----------



## jlmeans0422

sarahann7 said:


> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> Sarahann- we sound like we are in very similar boats. Only thing is after my youngest DD I had an IUD placed in and had an IUD in for a total of 8 years, just had it removed in Feb. My DH and I just got married April 22, 2017 and I have always been on the fence about having another baby (he has 3 girls to his ex, and I have 2) but I just feel this will complete us. I havent told anyone but my mom and sister that we are trying in case it doesn't happen. I had to have a LEEP procedure done and she warned me it could case issues conceiving.
> I had my first daughter at 17 (wasnt trying so no clue how quick it happened) my youngest I was 21, i came off birth control 4th of july weekend and my 1st cycle I was pregnant. Now I am 30 and on cycle #5 of trying and although I got a positive frer I am not calling it til a different brand pops positive or a digi says pregnant
> 
> jlmeans0422, wow we really do seem to be in a similar situation. I too had the Mirena Iud put in after the birth of dd. However, I had mine removed within a year of having it put in due to bad pain. when they attempted to take it out they could not locate it and had to use ultrasound. A part of me thinks the IUD has something to do with why i am now having issues. I think it messed up my cycles and hormone balance completely. since coming off it in 2010 I briefly used bc pill but for about 7 years now i have not taken any type of bc. I was reading on here some women got their :bfp: after 10+ years, so that gives me some hope.Click to expand...

The first IUD I had in was for the full 5 years but they to had issues at my doctors office finding it so they referred me out. Where they sent me the had better technology and was able to find the strings and able to remove it. I am pretty sure when I had my LEEP done they accidentally hit my strings and that made them shorter. I went on the pill after that just to give my body a change but for some reason every time I took my week of "AF" pill I would get a migraine so bad I would miss work for 2-3 days. The first time I thought it was just my normal migraine I get...after the 3rd month of the same thing I called my doctor and told her I wanted my IUD put back in. That one I had for about 3 years. My doctor keeps telling me not to stress about how long it is taking that it takes most normal couples 6-8 months to conceive and that I have to wait a year of trying before they will do anything to assist (not that I was looking for assistance but she was letting me know I guess). My DH and I decided we would only try til the end of 2019, if no baby by then, then I will get my tubes tied.


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> sarahann7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> Sarahann- we sound like we are in very similar boats. Only thing is after my youngest DD I had an IUD placed in and had an IUD in for a total of 8 years, just had it removed in Feb. My DH and I just got married April 22, 2017 and I have always been on the fence about having another baby (he has 3 girls to his ex, and I have 2) but I just feel this will complete us. I havent told anyone but my mom and sister that we are trying in case it doesn't happen. I had to have a LEEP procedure done and she warned me it could case issues conceiving.
> I had my first daughter at 17 (wasnt trying so no clue how quick it happened) my youngest I was 21, i came off birth control 4th of july weekend and my 1st cycle I was pregnant. Now I am 30 and on cycle #5 of trying and although I got a positive frer I am not calling it til a different brand pops positive or a digi says pregnant
> 
> jlmeans0422, wow we really do seem to be in a similar situation. I too had the Mirena Iud put in after the birth of dd. However, I had mine removed within a year of having it put in due to bad pain. when they attempted to take it out they could not locate it and had to use ultrasound. A part of me thinks the IUD has something to do with why i am now having issues. I think it messed up my cycles and hormone balance completely. since coming off it in 2010 I briefly used bc pill but for about 7 years now i have not taken any type of bc. I was reading on here some women got their :bfp: after 10+ years, so that gives me some hope.Click to expand...
> 
> The first IUD I had in was for the full 5 years but they to had issues at my doctors office finding it so they referred me out. Where they sent me the had better technology and was able to find the strings and able to remove it. I am pretty sure when I had my LEEP done they accidentally hit my strings and that made them shorter. I went on the pill after that just to give my body a change but for some reason every time I took my week of "AF" pill I would get a migraine so bad I would miss work for 2-3 days. The first time I thought it was just my normal migraine I get...after the 3rd month of the same thing I called my doctor and told her I wanted my IUD put back in. That one I had for about 3 years. My doctor keeps telling me not to stress about how long it is taking that it takes most normal couples 6-8 months to conceive and that I have to wait a year of trying before they will do anything to assist (not that I was looking for assistance but she was letting me know I guess). My DH and I decided we would only try til the end of 2019, if no baby by then, then I will get my tubes tied.Click to expand...

jlmeans0422, 
your story sounds so very similar to mine. After a year or two of no bfp and no bc i started to question myself and my body. I had and still have no clue why i had such an easy time with the first two, we werent even trying. I am almost certain that the b6 and b12 i am taking right now is working. today marks cycle day 10. this morning my cervix was almost unreachable and soft wet and felt open, and now I have been having some painful ovulation type pains on my left side. Could it be that the vitamins are working and i am getting ready to ovulate?!?!?! I usually dont ovulate until later in my cycle after the 19th day or so. If i am in fact ovulating earlier, wouldn't that make it more opitimal for conception and implantation? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Sarahann- I honestly have no clue as I have never used those before, or heard about using them to assist with your period. Would be very interesting to see. Do you OPK?


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> Sarahann- I honestly have no clue as I have never used those before, or heard about using them to assist with your period. Would be very interesting to see. Do you OPK?

jlmeans0422,

I have not used the cbfm yet. I have been pretty good at figuring out my o date by checking my cervix, cm, and o pains. I tried to do the bbt method, but I think the low progesterone causes me trouble trying to get an accurate reading as my temps stay low most of the time. I also have insomnia pretty badly so ive had issues being able to temp at the same time. I did use the dollar tree ovulation test during one cycle and it was positive the day i took it which only verified my feeling of when i ovulate. My cycle has always been pretty regular as far as length. It averages 29-32 days and i get it every single month so I think it has to be hormone related. I only heard about b6 recently after reading a group thread here that went on for 604 pages. I can't lie i read the whole thread, and it seemed like almost every woman on the thread with ttc trouble was able to get their bfp after starting the b vitamins for hormone imbalances. There were women on there that only have been trying for ages and with the help of the vitamins they conceived. I also read that if b vitamins do the trick and help a pregnancy stick that you should continue taking through the first trimester. It helps with morning sickness also. I read three or four posts where the women stopped taking the b complex after they got their :bfp: and lost the pregnancy soon after.


----------



## jlmeans0422

wow thats amazing...maybe I will pick up some b vitamin and just start taking to be on the safe side. I struggle with sleeping at night so I am never sure my temps are 100%. I always get up at 620 and test (i know odd time but it works). My issue is I know I am not getting a solid 3-4 hours of sleep before testing. This is the first cycle my temps have A. been this high consistently B. not been all over the place. This is the 1st chart I have had that actually looks promising.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok :) nothing to report here x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not know what is going on with me! Coffee still making me sick in the am. Sides of my arm pit area felt like it has been pulled and just acid reflux. Ovulating type pains and this OPK is darker today. Am I about to ovulate 5 days after my chemical completed? WEIRD! lol Normally after a period my LH strip is totally gone with just one line...


----------



## Babybump87

Hi Sara welcome !
Hoping you get your BFP soon ! Thanks really interesting information . I will also buy some B6 so thank you for letting us all know ! 

Only thing I have to report is Im still having pinkish discharge from this morning , not gone into full AF mode. Ive been cramping . But the most annoying thing Ive had the worst stuff nose every today ! This heatwave in the U.K. doesnt help. I dont suffer from hay fever either ! How you Donna ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hopefully it is implantation BABY!!! :)


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> wow thats amazing...maybe I will pick up some b vitamin and just start taking to be on the safe side. I struggle with sleeping at night so I am never sure my temps are 100%. I always get up at 620 and test (i know odd time but it works). My issue is I know I am not getting a solid 3-4 hours of sleep before testing. This is the first cycle my temps have A. been this high consistently B. not been all over the place. This is the 1st chart I have had that actually looks promising.

jlmeans0422,

wow your chart looks amazing. I just went to lunch for an hour and something told me to stop by the dollar tree to pick up an ovulation test due to having o pains this early in my cycle. I kid you not there are two lines. It is not positive but the second line is there already and its only cycle day 10! there is no way i will make it to cycle day 20 without ovulating!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahann7

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls hope ur all ok :) nothing to report here x

donnarobinson,

Nice to meet you :wohoo:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That is the same one I have SARA and pretty sure if my urine had been concentrated it would have been positive! How odd... Guess it is possible I ovulated right after a chemical pregnancy though.


I mean OVULATING soon* after a chemical


----------



## sarahann7

Babybump87 said:


> Hi Sara welcome !
> Hoping you get your BFP soon ! Thanks really interesting information . I will also buy some B6 so thank you for letting us all know !
> 
> Only thing I have to report is Im still having pinkish discharge from this morning , not gone into full AF mode. Ive been cramping . But the most annoying thing Ive had the worst stuff nose every today ! This heatwave in the U.K. doesnt help. I dont suffer from hay fever either ! How you Donna ?

babybump87,

Nice to meet you. Sending baby dust your way love!! I just learned about the b6 vitamins as the ugly witch was rearing her ugly face two weeks ago. I started taking 100mg b6 and 50mg b12 once a day since the first day of AF. Im now on cycle day 10 and i am already feeling ovulation symptoms. I normally don't ovulate until after cycle day 19. I think the vitamins are doing something so fingers crossed. I took an ovulation test a little while ago seeing as i have been having ovary pain this morning. the test isnt positive yet but it certainly has a very noticeable test line. I think the vitamins are bringing my ovulation forward which is an improvement in my eyes :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Our bodies do wonderful and annoying things . Im sick of second guessing mine ! Hope its implantation Hoping but honestly no idea ! I love having a place to talk since no one knows we are TTC 

Thats a good result Sara !


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> That is the same one I have SARA and pretty sure if my urine had been concentrated it would have been positive! How odd... Guess it is possible I ovulated right after a chemical pregnancy though.
> 
> 
> I mean OVULATING soon* after a chemical

hoping4numbr3,

oh wow i didn't even consider my urine dilution hmmm now i wonder if i should retest this evening after holding. The line isnt a positive for me, but having a noticeable line this early in my cycle is def a change from the months previous :happydance: Here is to hoping that we both get that :bfp: we have been waiting for :dust:


----------



## sarahann7

Babybump87 said:


> Our bodies do wonderful and annoying things . Im sick of second guessing mine ! Hope its implantation Hoping but honestly no idea ! I love having a place to talk since no one knows we are TTC
> 
> Thats a good result Sara ![/QUOTE
> 
> Babybump87 I will send lots of baby dust your way. Hoping the spotting you are experiencing is implantation!!! I too am glad that i found these forums. I dont talk about my ttc journey with many people. the only person that ive had heart to hearts with is my best friend and honestly i feel bad talking to her about my struggle because she just had a baby recently and i want her to enjoy her journey without feeling pitty for me :nope:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Sarah- thats awesome...im glad im not the only one who has that goes test feeling.

Donna- trying to patiently wait to use my digi but having a really hard time not using it. How are you.

Hoping- hopefully you are O already and are one of those ladies who get pregnant quickly after a loss. I had 1 cycle in between but pretty sure we were successful this round.

Baby- how many dpo are you? Im sure its in this thread and I missed it (sorry)


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> Sarah- thats awesome...im glad im not the only one who has that goes test feeling.
> 
> Donna- trying to patiently wait to use my digi but having a really hard time not using it. How are you.
> 
> Hoping- hopefully you are O already and are one of those ladies who get pregnant quickly after a loss. I had 1 cycle in between but pretty sure we were successful this round.
> 
> Baby- how many dpo are you? Im sure its in this thread and I missed it (sorry)

jlmeans0422,

I find myself needing to test. This past cycle I tested with an hpt when my AF was 2 days late. Of course I would get a terrible pink evap line on it. Im hoping that this cycle leads to a positive test for me!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Sara ! Thats nice your taking your friends feelings into consideration. Hopefully you will have something amazing to tell her soon ! 

Not sure JL anywhere from 9 or 11 DPO could be more or less I couldnt pick a positive OPK this month so thats just going off my AF app. I used a FRER on Monday which was BFN and a Cheapie this morning again BFN .


----------



## jlmeans0422

Babybump87 said:


> Thanks Sara ! Thats nice your taking your friends feelings into consideration. Hopefully you will have something amazing to tell her soon !
> 
> Not sure JL anywhere from 9 or 11 DPO could be more or less I couldnt pick a positive OPK this month so thats just going off my AF app. I used a FRER on Monday which was BFN and a Cheapie this morning again BFN .

Thats how I am this cycle. Decided to take a semi laid back approach and didnt use opk. So im between 8 and 10 dpo. Crossing all my fingers and toes my BFP is real. Hopefully yours comes soon!!


----------



## sarahann7

Babybump87 said:


> Thanks Sara ! Thats nice your taking your friends feelings into consideration. Hopefully you will have something amazing to tell her soon !
> 
> Not sure JL anywhere from 9 or 11 DPO could be more or less I couldnt pick a positive OPK this month so thats just going off my AF app. I used a FRER on Monday which was BFN and a Cheapie this morning again BFN .

babybump87,

yeah it's hard to not have people to open up to about the struggle. My AF app says my fertile period doesnt begin until the end of next week, but given the opk i just took, I am thinking i need to be doing the :sex: now! I told my partner that he needs to be ready after work haha. I can't believe that only 10 days on the vitamins have brought my cycle this much forward :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## donnarobinson

sarahann7 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur all ok :) nothing to report here x
> 
> donnarobinson,
> 
> Nice to meet you :wohoo:Click to expand...

Hi hun nice to meet you to x 
Im Donna 30 and I have 3 boys 
Cj 6 chad 4 and Cruz 2 
I had a depo shot in December then we decided we would have one more and depo run out 27th feb but Im waiting for my periods to return regularly.. Ive had two but there light .. and Im randomly spotting x 
So waiting to start ovulating again x


----------



## sarahann7

donnarobinson said:


> sarahann7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur all ok :) nothing to report here x
> 
> donnarobinson,
> 
> Nice to meet you :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun nice to meet you to x
> Im Donna 30 and I have 3 boys
> Cj 6 chad 4 and Cruz 2
> I had a depo shot in December then we decided we would have one more and depo run out 27th feb but Im waiting for my periods to return regularly.. Ive had two but there light .. and Im randomly spotting x
> So waiting to start ovulating again xClick to expand...

donnarobinson,

I pray you get your :bfp: soon!! I have two children ages 11 and 9.5. I am hoping for baby number 3 now that i am getting married and at an age where I feel i can appreciate pregnancy more. I started using b vitamins in an effort to help myself as i havent been to a fertility specialist. Before starting the vitamins my cycles were anywhere from 28 to 35 days with ovulation occuring later toward 19-21 cycle day. I also noticed my period would only last two days and i would spot off and on for up to a week after bleeding stopped. I started the b vitamins last monday when :witch: showed her face. I can already see a difference. My period only lasted two days last week but the spotting only lasted two days instead of 5 after, and i took that opk this afternoon and the line is def noticable so i think i am gearing up to o in the next few days meaning my ovulation moved forward about a week. I am praying really hard that this is the solution to my 6.5 years of no success! I think the IUD threw my progesterone and hormones off balance, and seeing as i had two children unexpectedly and quickly I didnt even think about the possibility of bc causing me future issues.


----------



## Babybump87

jlmeans0422 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sara ! Thats nice your taking your friends feelings into consideration. Hopefully you will have something amazing to tell her soon !
> 
> Not sure JL anywhere from 9 or 11 DPO could be more or less I couldnt pick a positive OPK this month so thats just going off my AF app. I used a FRER on Monday which was BFN and a Cheapie this morning again BFN .
> 
> Thats how I am this cycle. Decided to take a semi laid back approach and didnt use opk. So im between 8 and 10 dpo. Crossing all my fingers and toes my BFP is real. Hopefully yours comes soon!!Click to expand...

Oh we have a very similar cycle this month then ! My app says ovulation on 16 June but suppose give or take few days either side. 
Im glad your relaxed approach has worked ! Look forward to seeing your pregnant digi ! X


----------



## LOveChild101

Hi My Husband and i are not really trying to conceive but you might as well say we are because we definitely are not trying to prevent it. I am on day 28 of being late... I experienced brown and red spotting during day 12-15. My period usually starts brown but then the next day all Rex and is not as light as what I experienced. Thinking I could be pregnant but not sure. I have a daughter and experienced no symptoms with her and don't have any now. Pregnancy test was taken on day 15 but came back negative &#55357;&#56852;. My cycle is irregular by the way but has never been missed by more than a couple days except got when pregnant with my daughter. No stress, no medications taken, no birth control, no sudden weight loss nor gain, don't exercise, and diet has not changed. I am kinda hoping that i am pregnant.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Sarahann- So I to walmart to get more test of course and I also looked at the B6 and put it back just because it said about not taking when pregnant. With everything I have been through I didn't want to chance anything myself. I don't know if your bottle said that but may want to follow up with your doctor just in case.

Babybump- I am trying to hold as long as I can to get a good hold yet tonight and I am going to do another frer 1st and if I still see a good line, I am going to dip the digi in same sample. I know it may come back as a no but I made sure to buy a pack that had another digi in it for closer to period time.

*Edit- made it 2 hours....can they be wrong. I am feeling so very over joyed right now. Every digi I have done before always said no or not pregnant. Having a huge 4th celebration with all my dad's side of the family will be hard keeping my mouth shut
 



Attached Files:







20180627_175856.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations Jl! That looks pretty conclusive to me!!


----------



## gigglebox

Giiiiiirrrrl you're up the duff!


----------



## jlmeans0422

gigglebox said:


> Giiiiiirrrrl you're up the duff!

I cant even lie I had to google what that meant.. ..Haha


Can your lines progress super fast? Is it a bad sign if they do?


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Giiiiiirrrrl you're up the duff!
> 
> I cant even lie I had to google what that meant.. ..Haha
> 
> 
> Can your lines progress super fast? Is it a bad sign if they do?Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow Sara thats great ! 

Amazing JL congratulations ! 

Ive just done a cheap test got a BFN. Still having slight pinkish discharge when I wipe but not every time.


----------



## gigglebox

Jl nope not a bad sign at all! I had that with ds2. The thought of twins crossed my mind but nope! Just him :)


----------



## jlmeans0422

gigglebox said:


> Jl nope not a bad sign at all! I had that with ds2. The thought of twins crossed my mind but nope! Just him :)

I would be lying if I didnt tell you getting a BFP as early as I did the twins idea cross my mind. They do run in the family but we didnt think they would happen my generation. Maybe its a sign its a boy if your DS2 did it too haha. 

I am def a SMU to evening tester. My frer with FMU while the line was still there seems a tad lighter then yesterday but not stressing it and my temp went up again today! Now I wait forever to confirm with my doctor.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Keeping my fingers crossed for you JL! Looks good!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jl what dpo are you now?


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Jl what dpo are you now?

9 to 11 dpo
Temp still rising and another BFP on frer this morning, its pretty much same darkness as last evening. I am going to take the cb while my husband is here...praying it says pregnant and then I plan to sneak up on the beach with him and take a pic with our pregnant test. We arent going to tell family that way but just thought it would be a cute picture since i found out at the beach


----------



## jlmeans0422

Dont think i will test till AF comes i just did a CB digi and it says not pregnant...i have no clue what to think. I honestly just want to cry. These past few cycles have been so rough first a digi yes and then a digi not. I know they arent as sensitive as frer but i got my yes digi 2 days ago i just feel this should have been a yes


----------



## donnarobinson

Im sure its just not as sensitive hun and everything will be fine .. cycle day 13 here no positive on opk yet probally wont even get one but fingers crossed. My cervix is soft high and open and Ive had watery cm which Ino isnt egg white but its better than creamy so Im hoping something will happen Ive also got left pelvic pain.. x


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about your digi JL . Might just need a bit longer to pick up . 

Cycle day 25 for me . Had small amoint of brown discharge and cramps . Pretty sure AF is on way ..


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- I dont usually get my positive OPK until CD14, this month since not using test FF has me at CD16 based on my temps. Hoping you get your positive soon!! Sorry if I already asked but are you doing them once or twice a day?

I truly hope its just that because if its not I am going to have a nice heated conversation with first response.

Here is this morning test..looks like some progression just not sure its a good progression. I am going to lean towards what FF says and only being 10 dpo but I keep writing both to be on safe side
 



Attached Files:







20180629_070612.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









20180629_065651.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> Donna- I dont usually get my positive OPK until CD14, this month since not using test FF has me at CD16 based on my temps. Hoping you get your positive soon!! Sorry if I already asked but are you doing them once or twice a day?
> 
> I truly hope its just that because if its not I am going to have a nice heated conversation with first response.
> 
> Here is this morning test..looks like some progression just not sure its a good progression. I am going to lean towards what FF says and only being 10 dpo but I keep writing both to be on safe side

Yeh Im testing twice a day opks dont alwaus get darker and build up to a positive do they some peoples just jump to a dark dont they? Well I have always ovulated round about day 14 but obv with this depo coming out my system Im probally going to not ovulate or Ill ovulate later x


----------



## donnarobinson

These are my
Opks bottom two are today nothing to show from x
 



Attached Files:







7C75D244-316E-4527-ACDE-2D15A84E16F3.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

JL the lines look good to me and like they're progressing for sure.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL I am sure everything is fine! The FRER GOLD digi is just very sensitive I am finding. Possily picking up a YES at 10 HCG where as other digis would be higher!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I bought a bunch of walmart cheapies and the equate brand digi..if i can get a decent hold i will try and take a walmart tonight amd a digi tomorrow but im beyond scared haha


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It will be okay! :)


----------



## gigglebox

I am looking forward to your tests JL! Don't be scared! You're still super early and your tests look great for your dpo

Hoping how are you? Has the bleeding stopped? Do you think you ov'ed again already??


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thanks ladies...trying to wait 1 more hour if I can BUT not sure I can 3 hours isnt all that bad. Ill post soon


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No clue giggle! Yes the bleeding was 4 days maybe a spot on the 5th day but it is over with. As far as ovulating.. no clue I might have? The OPK is getting less dark now. It is possible I just had a surge... no clue.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Well here is walmart cheapie. I am afraid I dont see anything. I dont plan to test tomorrow but will test sunday morning more then likely....
 



Attached Files:







20180629_201447.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Oh JL i hope it's just because your hold wasn't long enough. Fx :hugs:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Someone said in another thread she thought the walmart tests take 10 mins...i checked after 3 as i thought thats what the box said. I have also increased my water intake because its hot and assuming i am pregnant. Although my sample didnt look diluted it could have been a little. I will test again sunday morning. My temp is still really high and looks promising there.


----------



## AliJo

jl - Really hoping you come up with a nice strong positive. Waiting a day is a good idea.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Its so hard waiting but im to the point getting strong positives on frer and the bfn on others is really taking a toll on me


----------



## donnarobinson

I see a very faint line on that test hun they will get darker you are still really early .. my lines were really faint on day of my missed periods with my boys it was only after they got darker x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jl that does sound really stressful and I imagine it feels like time has slowed down! I hope you start to get more conclusive positives on other tests soon to reassure you!


----------



## Babybump87

Im out AF arrived day early.

This and my last cycle were 25 days. Anyone else have a 25 day cycle?


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Im out AF arrived day early.
> 
> This and my last cycle were 25 days. Anyone else have a 25 day cycle?

Sorry hun fingers crossed for the next cycle . Sorry not advice on cycle length mine were alwaus 28 days before depo x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump87 said:


> Im out AF arrived day early.
> 
> This and my last cycle were 25 days. Anyone else have a 25 day cycle?

Sorry for AF :hugs:
Mine was 25 days last month. The most common one for me is 26 days but it can vary a bit either side of that.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Baby sorry AF and good luck next cycle.

AFM: my temp dropped from 98.8 to 98.4 this morning, got another not pregnant on a digi ( i know it could still be to early) i went from feeling so pregnant this cycle to seeing so many that i am expecting my period and believing I have enough HCG in my system to trigger a positive in frer. I may stepping away for a little, I shall update again probably ariund July 3rd. You ladies have been great and so supportive and I thank you all for that. Lots of baby dust to all


----------



## gigglebox

Jl :hugs:

Bb :hugs:

Hope you both have a restful weekend


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry JL! I had a faint line on the Walmart test better seen when pulled out of the case and did show up in 3 minutes but got super faint the next day after I lost mine :( I know it is upsetting but the way I see it is ATLEAST I am ovulating and got pregnant if even for a minute. SO I know you and I both can do it again! HUGS!! 

Donna- Sorry for the late response but yes it doesn't seem you are ovulating. If you are testing twice a day and the urine is concentrated it should be getting darker or maybe those are just bad tests? I can't believe one shot of depo has messed your system up so bad and I am sorry for that! 

AFM - Apparently I do not need to even do OPKS or Temps because my Fitbit will show if I ovulate and when and if I get pregnant. My resting heart rate is back down to 57 now and it will start going up as I ovulate and stay high again if pregnant... My temp is 98.48 which is super high this am but I didn't test until now at 10:00 AM and I WAS UP and moving lol so I know that doesn't count.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> So sorry JL! I had a faint line on the Walmart test better seen when pulled out of the case and did show up in 3 minutes but got super faint the next day after I lost mine :( I know it is upsetting but the way I see it is ATLEAST I am ovulating and got pregnant if even for a minute. SO I know you and I both can do it again! HUGS!!
> 
> Donna- Sorry for the late response but yes it doesn't seem you are ovulating. If you are testing twice a day and the urine is concentrated it should be getting darker or maybe those are just bad tests? I can't believe one shot of depo has messed your system up so bad and I am sorry for that!
> 
> AFM - Apparently I do not need to even do OPKS or Temps because my Fitbit will show if I ovulate and when and if I get pregnant. My resting heart rate is back down to 57 now and it will start going up as I ovulate and stay high again if pregnant... My temp is 98.48 which is super high this am but I didn't test until now at 10:00 AM and I WAS UP and moving lol so I know that doesn't count.

My tests do seem to be getting darker over these last few days .. so we will see Im only cycle day 14 and my one app puts me at ovulating tomorrow and the other in 4 days so maybe Im not out yet . X


----------



## donnarobinson

The bottom one is this afternoons the one above was this morning and the few before are over the last few days they look slightly darker in real life so hoping they carry on getting darker x
 



Attached Files:







045974AC-0F16-428B-832D-B1CD69E666CD.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Wel I just went to check my cervical mucus and its slimy but it mixed with brownish blood Im seriously getting fed up! If I could Nona date Id start ovulating I wouldnt mind ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks girls . Kinda dissapointed thought this might have been our month! Im going to go with a 25 day cycle this month now. My Flo app has been stuck on a 27 day cycle even though Ive been using it since February thought it would have adjusted . 

Donna totally agree on knowing a date for ovulation its getting on my nerves now too ! Your last test is definitely darker . I seen it straight away . 

Sorry about your test JL, a good time for you to take a break from testing and look forward to seeing your pregnant digi ! 

We all need to get Fitbits !


----------



## jellybeanxx

I noticed the pulse rate rising on my Fitbit after ovulation too Hopeful. Its also one of the things my Ava bracelet measures.
I didnt have this Fitbit with the heart rate thing in my last pregnancy so will be interesting to see what it does if and when I get pregnant again.
The first sign I had of AF coming this month was my pulse rate starting to drop about 3 days beforehand. It goes down well before my temp does.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mine started dropping right after I got the BFP and the bleeding occurred. 


Babybump sorry about AF :(!!! 

Donna- I hope I didn't upset you about the opks! I really want them to get dark for you. They are super light still.. maybe it is just a sucky opk Test! I do see that the one below is slightly darker but it is pretty light still or maybe they just look that way on my screen!? I hope you get a real dark one soon girly!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Mine started dropping right after I got the BFP and the bleeding occurred.
> 
> 
> Babybump sorry about AF :(!!!
> 
> Donna- I hope I didn't upset you about the opks! I really want them to get dark for you. They are super light still.. maybe it is just a sucky opk Test! I do see that the one below is slightly darker but it is pretty light still or maybe they just look that way on my screen!? I hope you get a real dark one soon girly!

Oh no course not hun they are still really light the bottom one looks a lot darker in real life though cant seem to capture it on my phone defo still negative tho I thought maybe it was getting on the way getting darker seen as theyve all been so light but probably not &#128514; I no everything will sort its self out soon its just waiting x


----------



## gigglebox

Donna cd14 can definitely still be early. My average o day was cd22 before this pregnancy (although oddly enough my last two pregnancies i ovulated early on cd14, that is early and unusual for me!)

Anyway it does look like it's progressively getting darker to me :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes CD14 is still early! Do not give up.. keep testing. Like Giggle I also ovulate a couple days after cd 14 sometimes!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) I no eventually Ill get back to normal its just horrible waiting I think its because Im using to having a smaller gap between kids but then I have enjoyed having Cruz my youngest growing into a toddler without having a newborn if that makes sense .. Id like to be pregnant by the end of the year it will be a year in December since I had the depo and I would like a summer baby this time mine are all winter January February and March so a summer baby would be nice getting pregnant around October / November would be good although Ino its not guaranteed &#128514;. X


----------



## donnarobinson

So Ive tested this morning and its a lot darker then all the lines Ive had before now Ino it defo is still negative and it could probally just lighten up again but its the darkest Ive got through out the whole time of using them so Im hoping even if I dont ovulate my body is at least trying to get ready .. the one before the bottom is last night it was fainter because I drunk a lot of water as its so hot here .. cd14 here x
The pics cant seem to pick up the colour in real life its not anywhere near positive but Im still pleased its getting darker xlol x
 



Attached Files:







F2552F56-6ED5-4A13-B7BB-D7997AED2380.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









BEFF49E4-2B52-4B2B-90FD-2F2188C91F1A.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jellybeanxx

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks girls :) I no eventually Ill get back to normal its just horrible waiting I think its because Im using to having a smaller gap between kids but then I have enjoyed having Cruz my youngest growing into a toddler without having a newborn if that makes sense .. Id like to be pregnant by the end of the year it will be a year in December since I had the depo and I would like a summer baby this time mine are all winter January February and March so a summer baby would be nice getting pregnant around October / November would be good although Ino its not guaranteed &#128514;. X

I know that feeling! Mine were born in October and January (January was an especially tough time to have a newborn for me!) so am really hoping for a spring/summer baby this time. Hopefully it works out that way!


----------



## jlmeans0422

So im calling myself out this month. Af hasnt arrived and dont expect her for 2 days but my temp took a huge drop this morning and my walmart cheapie looks like a bfn if anything probably an evap line. I think frer and I are meant to be used together as I dont think at point I was ever really pregnant. If it was a chemical wouldnt i have started bleeding by now? My husband and I will be going on vacation next month with his family during my peak time so we wont be trying then. I was already planning to take a 3 -4 month break starting aug because my 2 girls were born in may, his oldest june and youngest july so would be nice to get a little birthday break.


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> So im calling myself out this month. Af hasnt arrived and dont expect her for 2 days but my temp took a huge drop this morning and my walmart cheapie looks like a bfn if anything probably an evap line. I think frer and I are meant to be used together as I dont think at point I was ever really pregnant. If it was a chemical wouldnt i have started bleeding by now? My husband and I will be going on vacation next month with his family during my peak time so we wont be trying then. I was already planning to take a 3 -4 month break starting aug because my 2 girls were born in may, his oldest june and youngest july so would be nice to get a little birthday break.

Oh sorry hun I dont think your out till af arrives tho .. well i thought I was going to ovulate in the next few days but I now have red blood when I wipe I seriously am fed up with it all now I wish I never had the shot x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I still can't believe one shot is messing with your body so much. I AM SO sorry for that Donna! I'd be super pissed. I have read a lot of horror stories about Depo though,well honestly I guess there are horror stories about a lot of birth control even pills so I do not think I will be getting on birth control again unless absolutely necessary. I am sorry this is happening to you! 

JL - If it was chemical I hear it can take a few days for AF to start some girls even end up being late. Did you try a Frer again today to see if that line is still dark? I am finding FRER picks up a super low level of HCG and if you are only doubling every 48-72 hours and it will pick up a good line a little over 2 HCG then perhaps you are just doubling on the far end? Walmart test is 25 HCG I believe.


----------



## gigglebox

Donna so sorry about your body playing tricks on you. Is is a lot of blood or spotting? Sometimes spottingg can happen with ovulation. Fx. 

JL with a chemical your period can come basically any time. The time I suspect I had one af was on time but my period was weird, just not normal for me. Walmart cheapies have always been reliable for me AS LONG AS they are read before 10 minutes.


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Donna so sorry about your body playing tricks on you. Is is a lot of blood or spotting? Sometimes spottingg can happen with ovulation. Fx.
> 
> JL with a chemical your period can come basically any time. The time I suspect I had one af was on time but my period was weird, just not normal for me. Walmart cheapies have always been reliable for me AS LONG AS they are read before 10 minutes.

Its just spotting yeh I did read that altho Ive never had it before Ill keep doing the ovulation tests Aswell x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Here is my latest update ladies. I will be attaching this mornings test (walmart) and the frer I just took on a 3 hour hold. I had a chemical cycle 3 but 2 days after I got my first positive I started bleeding, but I am no expert when it comes to chemicals so no clue what to really expect

My line compared to my 10 dpo test are honestly the same i know in picture it looks a little lighter but its not. If AF comes I plan to use a frer after its over just to see if it's still positive would be nice to know if for some reason my body is able to convince frer I am pregnant when I am not.
 



Attached Files:







20180701_063631.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









20180701_102612.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5









20180701_102436.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

If i am being completely honest the lines remind me of my early miscarriage. They stayed about the same for days, only got slightly darker by 19dpo i think then i started bleesing and miscarried.
Now that said, at the same time there was a woman who had lines JUST like mine, slowly progressing, that turned into a healthy pregnancy.

Really hope it's a sticky babe :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Donna so sorry about your body playing tricks on you. Is is a lot of blood or spotting? Sometimes spottingg can happen with ovulation. Fx.
> 
> JL with a chemical your period can come basically any time. The time I suspect I had one af was on time but my period was weird, just not normal for me. Walmart cheapies have always been reliable for me AS LONG AS they are read before 10 minutes.

Its just spotting yeh I did read that altho Ive never had it before Ill keep doing the ovulation tests Aswell x


----------



## jlmeans0422

I at this point am just counting myself as "not pregnant" and waiting to see if AF shows her face. My cervix is super high almost unreachable (not that I am really going by that.) I only have 2 more days to wait and see what will happen.


----------



## TTCtwins2018

Hi guys! 
Im new here. I have 3 already and I really want twins ! 

Im trying cassava this cycle ... has anyone tried cassava and been successful ?


----------



## jellybeanxx

TTCtwins2018 said:


> Hi guys!
> Im new here. I have 3 already and I really want twins !
> 
> Im trying cassava this cycle ... has anyone tried cassava and been successful ?

I had to google that, not heard that one before! Is that to increase the chances of twins?


----------



## TTCtwins2018

Yes :) 
But it also promotes overall fertility. I ordered and they sent me a 90% off coupon if I leave a review so I did and they ended up shipping me a free bottle instead. Im excited lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> I at this point am just counting myself as "not pregnant" and waiting to see if AF shows her face. My cervix is super high almost unreachable (not that I am really going by that.) I only have 2 more days to wait and see what will happen.

Good luck hun!!! 
So girls Im going to see the drs when I can get in Im really thinking about going on the pill for a few cycles the combined pill that is to try and regulate my cycles and stop the spotting .. I have heard a lot of people do this after the depo. 
I will of course ask the dr his advice first .. I didnt really want to put any more hormones in my body but Im thinking whats a few months of the pill going to do .. realistically Im not in a big rush getting pregnant its more the fact Im not having periods etc so Im stressing my self out over it so Im thinking if Im taking the pill then Im not going to be stressing about periods ovulation etc then in a few months I can come off it and then go from there . It might not work or help but Ill still be no worse of and Id it does help then great ! I think I need soemthing to stop me obsessing so much .. I do think my body is clearing the depo tho hence all the spotting etc so Im going to speak to a dr and go from there .. I ideally want a summer baby any way so it wont hurt me to go on the pill for a few months and then start trying in a few months time .. I will let u all no what I decide tho and I will stay on here to keep up with ur journeys and I havent decided anthing yet but my head feels a bit clearer having some sort of plan I will see what the dr says x


----------



## Wriggley

jlmeans0422 said:


> I at this point am just counting myself as "not pregnant" and waiting to see if AF shows her face. My cervix is super high almost unreachable (not that I am really going by that.) I only have 2 more days to wait and see what will happen.

Where are you in your cycle? I got my positive frer tests on 10 and 11 DPO but I didnt take any cheapies or digitals until the day after I was due on for fear of it being negative I did loads of googling which suggested
Some of those tests dont detect levels under 100! So its totally possible its too early to be picked up yet


----------



## jlmeans0422

Wriggley said:


> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> I at this point am just counting myself as "not pregnant" and waiting to see if AF shows her face. My cervix is super high almost unreachable (not that I am really going by that.) I only have 2 more days to wait and see what will happen.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? I got my positive frer tests on 10 and 11 DPO but I didnt take any cheapies or digitals until the day after I was due on for fear of it being negative I did loads of googling which suggested
> Some of those tests dont detect levels under 100! So its totally possible its too early to be picked up yetClick to expand...

Im 12dpo
I have googled good bit and seen some people have hcg as low as like 23 (some lower) at 12dpo so i guess there is still a chance but I got my first positive at 7 dpo so not sure how to feel if my levels would still be low at this point. Im starting to get cramps not really bad like AF cramps but maybe...2 days and counting


----------



## Babybump87

Donna - my GP put me back on Microgynon after the Depo as the bleeding was horrendous. Only on it a few days and the bleeding stopped and cycles went back to normal. Then found out I couldnt take it so was prescribed Cerezette and problem started again only got through one pack of those . Hope the combined pill works the same for you if you decide to go for that . One shot of Depo messed me up too !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna my GP talked about putting me on the pill for a few cycles to try and regulate things after years of the depo and then the implant. I didnt do it in the end as she went for clomid. Hopefully it sorts your cycles out!


----------



## TTCtwins2018

jellybeanxx

Not sure if my last reply went through... yes it is. Its supposed to help overall fertility too :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck with whatever you choose Donna hugs!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Donna - my GP put me back on Microgynon after the Depo as the bleeding was horrendous. Only on it a few days and the bleeding stopped and cycles went back to normal. Then found out I couldnt take it so was prescribed Cerezette and problem started again only got through one pack of those . Hope the combined pill works the same for you if you decide to go for that . One shot of Depo messed me up too !

Thanks everyone for the advice ! Oh thats good hun yeh I wouldnt take the mini pill I bled on that to ..
Wel I woke up in the night and there was blood in the toilet and when I wiped .. 
and Im bleeding when I wipe now so Im assuming that it wasnt my period 2 weeks ago and that my body is just trying to sort its self out .. my opk has gone back fainter today so maybe my body was going to try ovulate but then Im bleeding again so it obv hasnt .. Fingers crossed my real period is on its way ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Here are my tests I started after my bleeding finished two weeks ago todau you can see how faint they started and altho they didnt get really dark they did start getting darker so Im presuming my body was increasing in lh so trying to get to ovulate and now Im bleeding its back faint x
 



Attached Files:







017E1ED5-EAAB-47C2-BFFC-8F805A911CE0.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahann7

Hello ladies! Sorry for being MIA the past few days. Things have been hectic at work so I haven't had much time to hop on and update. I hope things are going well for you ladies! I am now on cycle day 15, and this is my first cycle using the B Complex vitamins. As most of you may know from my posts last week, I felt like the b vitamins were effective immediatly as I noticed my AF stopped and had no spotting after. I also noted that opks showed surges last week which would have brought ovulation forward almost a week! As of today (cycle day 15) I am feeling great, however I am not sure if I ovulated as my temps are always questionable, and I didn't have painful O pains. Normally at ovulation I get bad ovary cramps. B6 maybe? My cervix is still really high my cm is now a milky white color and a watery/lotiony consistancy. I can only hope that the B6 is in fact working and it's correcting my cycle, or that I am on my way to the BFP that I am praying for!


----------



## sarahann7

Well ladies it appears as though the opks last week were almost there but not quite. I am almost 100% that this one which i just took within the last 30mins is a positive.I noticed some more ewcm this morning after a bm and I was having minor ovulation pains (not nearly as noticable as normal) could it be the vitamin b Complex? We have been :sex: at least every other day. Guess we shall continue on for the next few days. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think Ill be giving those B vitamins a go next cycle if this one doesnt work. Seems to have had a great effect on you Sarah!


----------



## sarahann7

jellybeanxx said:


> I think Ill be giving those B vitamins a go next cycle if this one doesnt work. Seems to have had a great effect on you Sarah!

jellybeanxx,

So nice to hear from you and i hope everything is going well for you doll. I really think the b vitamins are helping. The opk i took last week was clearly negative although the line was very visable. I noticed some minor o cramping this morning, and noticed even more ewcm after a bm, which prompted me to run out and buy another opk. The one i took at 1030 this morning turned blazing positive within 3 mins. I think I will O either this evening or sometime tomorrow, which means my O date has moved forward by 5 or 6 days. I guess the next step is the TWW which according to my opk this morning, should start in the next 24-36 hrs. I will note that the vitamins have deff given me more energy this month and I have had a more positive outlook. Here is to hoping that I either get my :bfp: or that :witch: holds off long enough to show a luteal phase of 12+ days
:dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck Sarah! Do you just take the vitamins through your whole cycle?


----------



## sarahann7

jellybeanxx said:


> Good luck Sarah! Do you just take the vitamins through your whole cycle?

Jellybeanxx,

I take it every morning starting cycle Day when when AF arrived.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Well my test are either big liars or I had another chemical. Im half tempted to take a frer when then is absolutely no chance of me being pregnant and see if it shows positives. I think if I know if I can make positive frer when no chance of being pregnant then I wont use and get so hurt by them. CD1 today, didnt originally think we had a shot in july but we might. We leave for family vacation on CD14 and FF has me O on CD15 so will def be trying to get so BD in before hand as I doubt there will be any chance while we are away.


----------



## jellybeanxx

So sorry to hear that jl :hugs:
Hope this cycle is it for you and you manage to figure out whats going on with those FRERs!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry JL . Hope this is your cycle wonder whats going on with these FRER lately ! Could cause major upset and trauma for some women if given false results


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> Well my test are either big liars or I had another chemical. Im half tempted to take a frer when then is absolutely no chance of me being pregnant and see if it shows positives. I think if I know if I can make positive frer when no chance of being pregnant then I wont use and get so hurt by them. CD1 today, didnt originally think we had a shot in july but we might. We leave for family vacation on CD14 and FF has me O on CD15 so will def be trying to get so BD in before hand as I doubt there will be any chance while we are away.

I would do a frer so u no I think youve had a chemical you had some really clear lines x

Im on day 4 of bleeding now and its constant and red but only when I wipe I really dont no whats going on it slightly stains a pad but not much x


----------



## gigglebox

Jl :hugs: 

Donna have you talked to an ob/gyn about everything yet? Do you plan to? As previously mentioned maybe if they know you want to ttc they can give you something to bring in af or to start ovulation


----------



## sarahann7

Jellybeanxx,

Hello! I was so excited to see that blazing positive opk yesterday. My so and I :sex: last night as soon as we could. I am now confused though as I decided to take another opk this morning exactly 24hrs from the positive one, thinking it would fade out and i could pinpoint my O date. Well today's OPK looks even darker wth?? Guess I will continue to :sex: tonight and tomorrow too lol.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

That is quite perplexing :-k maybe it means a strong ovulation! Fx!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Jl :hugs:
> 
> Donna have you talked to an ob/gyn about everything yet? Do you plan to? As previously mentioned maybe if they know you want to ttc they can give you something to bring in af or to start ovulation

Yeh I hAve he said he would give me provera to induce a period once it had been 6 months but I plan to go tomorrow to discus trying the pill for a few months I really want this random bleeding to stop x


----------



## sarahann7

gigglebox said:


> That is quite perplexing :-k maybe it means a strong ovulation! Fx!

Gigglebox,

I agree lol. This is my first month using opks, and this is my first month using the B Complex vitamins to help sort my cycle out and increase my progesterone. My typical cycle is anywhere from 28-32 days but I ovulate late so no sooner than cycle day 20 with a luteal phase of 11 days. I am currently at cycle day 16 since starting the vitamins on day one. I feel like its already making a difference as it seems my body is getting ready to ovulate earlier than usual. Hopefully my prayers are answered at the end of the tww. :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

sarahann7 said:


> Jellybeanxx,
> 
> Hello! I was so excited to see that blazing positive opk yesterday. My so and I :sex: last night as soon as we could. I am now confused though as I decided to take another opk this morning exactly 24hrs from the positive one, thinking it would fade out and i could pinpoint my O date. Well today's OPK looks even darker wth?? Guess I will continue to :sex: tonight and tomorrow too lol.

I think some peoples can stay positive for longer if they have have long surge. Id just keep BDing just in case!


----------



## sarahann7

jellybeanxx said:


> sarahann7 said:
> 
> 
> Jellybeanxx,
> 
> Hello! I was so excited to see that blazing positive opk yesterday. My so and I :sex: last night as soon as we could. I am now confused though as I decided to take another opk this morning exactly 24hrs from the positive one, thinking it would fade out and i could pinpoint my O date. Well today's OPK looks even darker wth?? Guess I will continue to :sex: tonight and tomorrow too lol.
> 
> I think some peoples can stay positive for longer if they have have long surge. Id just keep BDing just in case!Click to expand...

jellybeanxx,

I will take full advantage of the 4th of july break from work to focus on :sex: I am still happy with having blazing positive opks at cycle days 15 and 16, because I usually dont O until after cycle day 20. I think the vitamins are def helping :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

So Im on CD5 today. Hoping this is a 25 day cycle (May/June 25 days) but hell who knows lately ! Ovulation is potentially Tuesday for me !
When would you ladies start taking OPKs . I want to try do it properly (if there is a right way to pee on a stick lol) seeing how I didnt pick a thing up last month. Maybe I was too late / too early I dunno . 

Im glad you ladies are seeing some benefits from taking those vitamins ! 

Donna - Have you much luck with your GP. Hows everyone else ?


----------



## gigglebox

Bb, around 11am usually yielded pretty accurate results for me. 

I'm ok, getting increasingly symptomatic instead of getting relief from things -.- more tired, getting winded quickly on easy tasks, my face is breaking out and my hair is continuing to fall out. I've hears an old wives tail that girls steal your beauty so we'll see...however since my last two pregnancies were polar opposite and both were boys I don't believe any of the theories!

Who is testing next?


----------



## donnarobinson

I think Im just going to wait until my appointment next month with the gynoclogist that way it would of been 6 months since depo run out and hopefully they can help. Im just going to wait it out for now might try vitex while Im waiting x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Giggle ! 

Both pregnancies with my girls were different too. DD1 nothing DD2 everything felt so ill, so I thought she was a boy lol ! I dont believe old wives tales either! First few and last weeks are the hardest I think ! 

That sounds like a good idea Donna . Fingers crossed for you this month . 

I wont be testing now until 23 July ... seems ages away !


----------



## gigglebox

Yes bb! Exactly same. I think it just gets worse each pregnancy :haha: i am not as sick this time but am having a lot of other stuff going on, probably the worst being this hair loss!!! At least my obgyn was super unconcerned.

Donna that sounds good, they might be reluctant to intervene any earlier anyway.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I remember lots of people saying my second pregnancy was a girl because I was much sicker. Ended up being DS2. I agree the symptoms just get worse the second time around. It was such a difficult pregnancy. Im really hoping that if we manage a third, it wont be even worse than that! :wacko:

My OPKs have gone as dark as they ever do which isnt fully positive, maybe I drink too much water? Hoping for a temp rise in the next couple of days.


----------



## sarahann7

Jellybeanxx! 

Hope all is going well for you. I thought that I would stop by to give an update on my cycle on the B Complex. I am 99.9% certain that I ovulated sometime late last night into the early morning. I started feeling the ovulation pains around 10pm and they lasted into the early hours. That would make my ovulation cycle day 16 instead of 20, huge improvement. I woke up to a temp of 98F up from 97.7 the past two days. I will confirm ovulation if I continue to see an elevated temp over the next two days but Im willing to bet I did. Today I am noting a clear change in cm. It went from ewcm last night to a milky white lotions/water texture today. I am pretty bloated and have had upset bowels today accompanied by gas. I also feel hot if ya get what I mean. My skin just feels warmer than usual. Other than that I cant report much else just yet other than a steady improvement in mood and libido. Looks like I am entering into my tww now. I will be praying hard for the next 14 days. Ill update once I have more information


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thats fantastic Sarahann! Fx your temp continues to stay elevated and it leads to a BFP!


----------



## Ashnate

I was on BNB 6 years ago with my ex. I am back and have had 2 beautiful little ones with my now fiance. We are TTC #5 for him and #3 for me. We have been trying since January. I am currently 23 days late and my boobs are swollen, have that awful let down feeling, I have had almost nonexsistent spotting, nauseous in the morning, and fatigued. I hate to test because I have very irregular periods. I can go up to 100 days+. The difference is this time my boobs hutlrt so bad I can't let my children near them :/.


----------



## Ashnate

Ashnate said:


> I was on BNB 6 years ago with my ex. I am back and have had 2 beautiful little ones with my now fiance. We are TTC #5 for him and #3 for me. We have been trying since January. I am currently 23 days late and my boobs are swollen, have that awful let down feeling, I have had almost nonexsistent spotting, nauseous in the morning, and fatigued. I hate to test because I have very irregular periods. I can go up to 100 days+. The difference is this time my boobs hutlrt so bad I can't let my children near them :/.

Also I have been like a teenage boy. My fiancee says he is wore out lol. My face is broke out like something fierce. I want it to be so but I am scared for another heartbreak.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well there is only one way to know! Definitely test, at least you will know. Do you have pcos?


----------



## sarahann7

jellybeanxx said:


> Thats fantastic Sarahann! Fx your temp continues to stay elevated and it leads to a BFP!

I am 100% positive that I in fact ovulated on cycle day 16 seeing as i just took one more OPK to see if I was right and sure enough its clearly negative just two days after that blazing positive opk. looks like I have officially entered into my TWW :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babybump87

sarahann7 said:


> jellybeanxx said:
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic Sarahann! Fx your temp continues to stay elevated and it leads to a BFP!
> 
> I am 100% positive that I in fact ovulated on cycle day 16 seeing as i just took one more OPK to see if I was right and sure enough its clearly negative just two days after that blazing positive opk. looks like I have officially entered into my TWW :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck !


----------



## Babybump87

Ashnate said:


> Ashnate said:
> 
> 
> I was on BNB 6 years ago with my ex. I am back and have had 2 beautiful little ones with my now fiance. We are TTC #5 for him and #3 for me. We have been trying since January. I am currently 23 days late and my boobs are swollen, have that awful let down feeling, I have had almost nonexsistent spotting, nauseous in the morning, and fatigued. I hate to test because I have very irregular periods. I can go up to 100 days+. The difference is this time my boobs hutlrt so bad I can't let my children near them :/.
> 
> Also I have been like a teenage boy. My fiancee says he is wore out lol. My face is broke out like something fierce. I want it to be so but I am scared for another heartbreak.Click to expand...

Hi 
I would so have to test ! Good luck !


----------



## Babybump87

Woop AF is over ! And straight into my fertile window according to Flo . Does anyone else have their fertile window so soon after AF .


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump87 said:


> Woop AF is over ! And straight into my fertile window according to Flo . Does anyone else have their fertile window so soon after AF .

No but I wish I did! I hate the wait between AF and my fertile window. Its so dull!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies! Can I join in? I&#8217;m TTC my 3rd and OH&#8217;s 1st :) fresh off bc after over 3 years. Waiting to see if I&#8217;ll ov this cycle. I&#8217;m also a one tuber, so this journey makes me excited yet nervous!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls .. just checking in tiny bit of spotting today not much! Hopefully its ending .. 
hi to all the new girls x


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck mo2!

Donna do you think this was your actual cycle returning?


----------



## sarahann7

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls .. just checking in tiny bit of spotting today not much! Hopefully its ending ..
> hi to all the new girls x

Donnarobinson,

Hope all is going ok for you. I am officially 3dpo this morning and I got my crosshairs on the ff app for the first time. I think the b complex is doing wonders for me. Last night I went to the lol feeling wet to find that I had a ton of creamy white cm all over myself and panties sorry for tmi and this morning my temp is at 98.6 it was sitting at 97.7 for two days prior to O then jumped to 98F, 98.3F, and now 98.6. I cant believe any of this!! Normally I havent even ovulated yet and I always have low temps so anything above 98F is a miracle in itself :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck sa! I mysteriously ovulated early the cycle before and the cycle i got pregnant. I average day 22 but this time it was 14! Good luck hope it is a good sign for you!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Good luck mo2!
> 
> Donna do you think this was your actual cycle returning?

I dont know really I dont think so as it wasnt heavy! It finally seems to have stopped today after a whole 7 days of constant bleeding but only when I wiped and slightly stained a pad but at least my body is surely going in the rigjt direction as much as bleeding on off annoys me its got to be better than nothing at all! Ill continue using the opks and see what happens x


----------



## donnarobinson

sarahann7 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope ur all ok girls .. just checking in tiny bit of spotting today not much! Hopefully its ending ..
> hi to all the new girls x
> 
> Donnarobinson,
> 
> Hope all is going ok for you. I am officially 3dpo this morning and I got my crosshairs on the ff app for the first time. I think the b complex is doing wonders for me. Last night I went to the lol feeling wet to find that I had a ton of creamy white cm all over myself and panties sorry for tmi and this morning my temp is at 98.6 it was sitting at 97.7 for two days prior to O then jumped to 98F, 98.3F, and now 98.6. I cant believe any of this!! Normally I havent even ovulated yet and I always have low temps so anything above 98F is a miracle in itself :dust:Click to expand...

Thats fantastic hun. 
X


----------



## jlmeans0422

Sorry ive been MIA, i have been trying to emotionally wrap my head around my 2nd cp within months of each other. The best way for me was to pack up from vacation early and come home to my husband.i havent been temping this month as I just got tired of it. I will start back up probably tomorrow. I just ordered wondfos to test opk but plan to hold off with actually hcg testing till af is late as Im not sure i can do another back to back cp.

Hope all is well with you ladies. I have been trying to keep up but cant lie trying to catch up on a bunch of different threads i have myself a bit confused and overwhelmed haha


----------



## gigglebox

Jl if you're having repeat chemicals it might be worth bringing up to your dr...did you test with frer again? I think it was you who mentioned you were considering doing that to test the line...?

Donna will your next baby have a C name? Have you picked any out?


----------



## sarahann7

jlmeans0422 said:


> Sorry ive been MIA, i have been trying to emotionally wrap my head around my 2nd cp within months of each other. The best way for me was to pack up from vacation early and come home to my husband.i havent been temping this month as I just got tired of it. I will start back up probably tomorrow. I just ordered wondfos to test opk but plan to hold off with actually hcg testing till af is late as Im not sure i can do another back to back cp.
> 
> Hope all is well with you ladies. I have been trying to keep up but cant lie trying to catch up on a bunch of different threads i have myself a bit confused and overwhelmed haha

jlmeans0422,

I am so sorry that you're experiencing this :nope: I look forward to following your journey and i pray that you get your :bfp:I haven't seen ya on here in a few days so glad to see you back. I am now officially in the tww, and its nervewracking. This B Complex is so far doing wonderful things!! I confirmed ovulation with opk and temp raise. FF gave me my crosshairs this am putting me at 3dpo. In past cycles and in general i have always been a low temp gal, but since o its jumped from 97.7 to 98,98.3,98.6 today and I have so much creamy white cm covering me and my panties everytime i go to the loo. I don't remember the tww with my first two given that was 10 years ago. I can assure you that i never have this much cm though and typically its snotty after O. this is far from snotty its milky white and creamy tons of it lol


----------



## jlmeans0422

I tested this morning and although the second line is still there its light like my 7dpo test was. Walmart cheapie was stark white, not even a shadow of a line


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry JL! :( 

AFM - I debated on whether or not to buy a clear blue digi OPK test pack this time because it is 30 bucks and OH and I DTD like every day so is there really any need? Anyways I went ahead and caved. I bought it yesterday and peed on it last night on CD 14 and got a STATIC smile right away. LOL ..What a waste of 30 bucks lol

Guess I have 19 more sticks for next cycle if I need them though. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Jl if you're having repeat chemicals it might be worth bringing up to your dr...did you test with frer again? I think it was you who mentioned you were considering doing that to test the line...?
> 
> Donna will your next baby have a C name? Have you picked any out?

I dont really no .. maybe if it was a boy they would have the same intial but if it was a gir I think Id like something different&#128514; no names picked out yet x


----------



## donnarobinson

So Ive done a opk and it is by far the darkest one Ive had !! Not quite positive but it looks almost to me ? I hope its not back faint tomorrow &#128514; x
The pic isnt showing so good ! X
 



Attached Files:







10072BFE-6738-4308-A411-C9C26F46393E.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donnarobinson

..
 



Attached Files:







719E6AA3-3F4E-4845-ACDD-98FD2E9B0887.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YES GETTING there!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

As previously mentioned in my above post I took a clear blue advanced OPK last night for the first time this cycle at like 9:30 PM and it came straight up as STATIC smile. I thought maybe since it was late and recommended times are to take an opk from 11:00 AM to 8:00 PM I thought maybe it was because LH levels are higher at night so maybe the clear blue is wrong... so anyways backed it up with a test just now from Dollar tree and boo yah!!! Clear blue ain't wrong!
 



Attached Files:







testLH.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> As previously mentioned in my above post I took a clear blue advanced OPK last night for the first time this cycle at like 9:30 PM and it came straight up as STATIC smile. I thought maybe since it was late and recommended times are to take an opk from 11:00 AM to 8:00 PM I thought maybe it was because LH levels are higher at night so maybe the clear blue is wrong... so anyways backed it up with a test just now from Dollar tree and boo yah!!! Clear blue ain't wrong!

Yay!!! Thats fantastic &#128512; hope this is ur month hun x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks DONNA! I hope yours goes to positive as well!


----------



## gigglebox

Donna that is so close to positive! Fx it is tomorrow!!!

Woohooo hoping!

Bring on the tww!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I like to think this thread is now syncing ovulation. I got this LH test today :lol:
 



Attached Files:







08ACB798-BBE3-4C5F-BB44-4E1B6387C152.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Whoo hoo yes Jelly! I told ya we were gonna be on the same cycle this month lol


----------



## AliJo

Love to see more positives soon!! I dont post much but definitely lurking.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Whoo hoo yes Jelly! I told ya we were gonna be on the same cycle this month lol

:haha: yes you did! Hope well be celebrating BFPs together soon!


----------



## gigglebox

jellybeanxx said:


> I like to think this thread is now syncing ovulation. I got this LH test today :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow ! Thats amazing haw many of you are ovulating the same time ! 

Anyone used the ovulation sticks with a green butterfly on the front ? Ive had to order these for delivery today because my one step ovulation sticks have gone missing in the post from Amazon !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Nope Baby I haven't tried those. I only ordered from Amazon twice and it was the "Pregmate" Opks the first time and then clinical guard the 2nd and I didn't care for the clinical guard ones. The Pregmate ones worked well. 

I hope so too Jelly! I am on 2dpo today I believe.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think I am too Hoping, based on when I got the positive OPK anyway. Though if I went from when my temps started going up its 4DPO, guess Ill find out in a week! :shrug:

Babybump Im using a brand called Ovaview this month. I usually just get the really cheap, thin ones off eBay that come in a big clear bag (one step?) but spent a bit more this time (not much though) and these are slightly wider and come in a box. I think Ill stick with them as they dont fall apart in the same way the very thin strips can and are a bit easier to read.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My fitbit is shooting up again. Resting heart rate started at 58 and is now at 67 today. Boobs are sore already = confirmed ovulation. Do not even need to temp lol. My boobs didn't hurt at all the cycle I didn't ovulate so at least that is becoming a good indicator. 
How is everyone else and our pregnant ladies feeling today?


----------



## sarahann7

Good Morning ladies! 

I hope everyone enjoyed their 4th of July this year. Just thought I would give a quick update I am 6 DPO today, and I am feeling good so far. I haven't noticed too many symptoms aside from large copious amounts of white milky cm everytime I use the bathroom feeling wet. I have also noticed that my temps have remained elevated which is great because i typically have low temps, and major pms. I think maybe the B complex vitamins are helping with my progesterone aferall. Yesterday I was away all day so I didn't have much time to go over every little symptom I felt but what did stick out was a.) tightening across lower abdomen (not painful) and it felt like a warm sensation. didn't last more than a couple of mins followed by tender boobs but only in certain parts WEIRD?! I also noticed all day yesterday and again this am that my lower back is very sore like I pulled something although I know that I didnt. I attached my very first FF chart too see if any of you experienced charters could tell me how things are looking? :dust:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 68.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Temp wise looks good to me Sara! Good luck :)


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Temp wise looks good to me Sara! Good luck :)

Thanks Hoping4numbr3! I am new to the whole charting thing so this is my first cycle using FF. Normally Its hard for me to get a thermometer reading of anything above 97-97.5 so having 6 days of temps in the 98s is a miracle in itself.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think I just got my pos opk! If not its so so close! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







42B9C1CD-B70E-4652-9362-1D35A2044F0A.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yeah! Positive Mom. Get to DTD!! 

So interestingly enough for me, I am getting Married 07/23 and we are not having sex for two weeks prior which means that starts today. I am making him wait lol. Pretty sure I am 3dpo today hopefully and luckily enough since we wont be DTD for 2 weeks. Also, I am pretty sure my period is due the day before my wedding or day of.. yay right? Hope it doesn't come! LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping what bad timing! Hope af is a no show, thought if she is at least you can drink (if you're a drinker). Do you have any pics of your dress?

Mo2 that is DEFINITELY positive! Woohoo!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Im still here!!! Ive been trying to be evem more relaxed with this whole TTC so I spent theast week and half at the beach. At first i was checking in a lot with bnb but after my second cp i stopped checking in as much and tried to enjoy the time ay the beach with my daughter. After the 4th I decided to come home early. I just missed my husband and honestly after 2nd loss in a row i needed to be with him (sorry if this is all repeated). I came home and ordered wondfo tests just because I want to have an idea when I O but the game plan is to not start testing until after AF is due so the prego tests that come with it and left overs from this past cycle I plan to have my husband hide. I did test the other day and it was light like the test I took at 7 dpo so I am sure at this point the HCG is finally out of my system. Today is CD8 and I expect to O either CD14 or CD15, this month will be hit or miss for us, as we leave CD14 to head to the mountains with my husbands family. I am pretty excited to get away with him for the week just a tad bummed its falling on my fertile week and well the chance of getting any BD in maybe slim to none although I cant lie I will be definitely 1 to try haha and I am hoping that being away in a relaxed situations helps us Haha... a girl can dream right!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck JL! 

Giggle I do not have the dress pic on me at the moment and I am at work. I will have to take one for you guys later


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! I absolutely LOVE wedding dresses. I am one of those wedding show addicts! "My fair wedding (unveiled)" and "say yes to the dress" are my faves 

Jl hope your heart has healed a bit and your sticky baby is around the corner!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle what happened to your pregnancy ticker?!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls .. were of on holiday for the weekend on Friday I cant wait ! Still not a complete positive opk here but Im feeling quite relaxed really . X


----------



## Momof2onetube

donnarobinson said:


> Hope your all ok girls .. were of on holiday for the weekend on Friday I cant wait ! Still not a complete positive opk here but Im feeling quite relaxed really . X

I have a CJ born 02-13-2014 :haha: and Im almost positive I recognize you from way back if youve been on here for years! Enjoy your holidays :)


----------



## jlmeans0422

My heart has healed since coming home to my husband. Its nice having that extra support. We haven't been out to all my family yet to let them know that we are trying and of course the ones I was with at the beach had no idea we were trying so I couldn't just vent and cry on their shoulders. 

I am hopeful this month (I say that every month). My husband keeps playing that country song "Meant to Be" especially hitting on the one part...
If it's meant to be, it'll be, it'll be
Baby, just let it be
If it's meant to be, it'll be, it'll be
Baby, just let it be
So, won't you ride with me, ride with me?
See where this thing goes
If it's meant to be, it'll be, it'll be
Baby, if it's meant to be

I just need to hold onto faith that if its meant to be it will be!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jl :hugs: Im keeping everything crossed for you! 

Hoping I want to see that dress too! Hope AF stays away for your wedding and you have an extra guest! 

Mo2 thats a lovely positive OPK, exciting times!

3DPO here and counting down the days, hours and minutes until I can start testing even though itll almost certainly be too early :blush:


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok girls .. were of on holiday for the weekend on Friday I cant wait ! Still not a complete positive opk here but Im feeling quite relaxed really . X
> 
> I have a CJ born 02-13-2014 :haha: and Im almost positive I recognize you from way back if youve been on here for years! Enjoy your holidays :)Click to expand...

Oh wow ! Yes i have been on here a very very long time &#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

donnarobinson said:


> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok girls .. were of on holiday for the weekend on Friday I cant wait ! Still not a complete positive opk here but Im feeling quite relaxed really . X
> 
> I have a CJ born 02-13-2014 :haha: and Im almost positive I recognize you from way back if youve been on here for years! Enjoy your holidays :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow ! Yes i have been on here a very very long time &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...

Wish I could remember my old user name, I had to make a new account lol. But my DD was born 03-15-2012 :) I came running right back here, loved this forum for chatting and passing the time with women who just get it! x


----------



## gigglebox

Mo2 we must have crossed paths as our kids are extremely close in age and i was on here back then, too. Hmmmm...


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck JL I love that song too ! Too catchy ! 

Congrats on the wedding Hopeful ! How amazing would that be to find out your expecting on your wedding day fingers crossed ! . 

As for me I think I may be getting somewhere with my ovulation strips this month . Ive only had very faint lines and today its a lot more darker! Will post a pic for your opinions


----------



## Babybump87

Top one was yesterday and bottom one today at 12:00 noon.

I am going to take another one around 6:00pm. Today is my predicted ovulation day if I go by a 25 day cycle
 



Attached Files:







5AC85042-13F2-4751-8E3E-9CF55074BAD6.jpeg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Babybump yes getting darker! 

Oh I'd love to find out I am pregnant right before I get married but I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't worried I might start bleeding again like last time so maybe I just focus on the wedding this time and pack tampons just in case for AF and do not even test. I haven't decided yet. I just had a dream that I just woke up to where (TMI) I was sitting on the toilet and saw some spotting while I went and I was like "no I just had my period.. it is too early!!" and I looked up and there was spots of blood all over the tile in the bathroom.

CRAZY DREAM RIGHT?! I felt sad about the chemical for a weekend but I was also super excited that I could even get a positive pregnancy test after Depo that quickly so I didn't let it bother me that much but apparently my subconscious is a still a little sad and worried it will happen again.


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh was trying to upload another pic it seems a tad darker now it&#8217;s dried for longer ! Never mind lol 


Hoping it would be amazing ! Hopefully your wedding will take your mind off things and maybe you can test a bit later this time if you can hold off ! It must be a bitter sweet time really knowing you can get pregnant after the Depo quick but also suffering a loss quick too . Fingers cross your next bean will stick !


----------



## sarahann7

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well this morning. I am patiently waiting until it is safe to test as today marks 7dpo. I still feel relatively well aside from this backache! Have any of you ladies had backpain before a BFP? today is day 3 of it although its better today. Its across my lower back more localized to the left side which is the side i ovulated from. It kind of feels like a pulled muscle but I haven't done anything that would cause me to strain and I sleep in the same position every night so who knows. My temp dipped today from 99F to 98.6F, implantation maybe? Hopefully it remains elevated. Even with this mornings dip it's still nowhere close to my coverline.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes Sarah hopefully an implantation dip :) Good luck! 

This is gonna be a dumb question but do we count the day of ovulation as day 1 or the day after since it technically is "Days past ovulation" LOL. Am I answering my own question? So if I ovulated Friday I am 4 dpo today right?


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yes Sarah hopefully an implantation dip :) Good luck!
> 
> This is gonna be a dumb question but do we count the day of ovulation as day 1 or the day after since it technically is "Days past ovulation" LOL. Am I answering my own question? So if I ovulated Friday I am 4 dpo today right?

I always count the day after ovulation as 1 DPO


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thats what I do so okay I am 4dpo today. Lol ty!


----------



## sarahann7

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thats what I do so okay I am 4dpo today. Lol ty!

hoping4numbr3,

I am crossing my fingers for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thank you! You also :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Hi ladies, this is oh first month in ttc number 3&#129310;&#127995;. Looking forward to getting to know everyone &#128536; testing the 3rd August &#128584;


----------



## sarahann7

Xxenssial said:


> Hi ladies, this is oh first month in ttc number 3&#129310;&#127995;. Looking forward to getting to know everyone &#128536; testing the 3rd August &#128584;

xxenssial,

Welcome!! I look forward to seeing your tww journey :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELCOME Xxen good luck!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome Xxen, best of luck :dust:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hi ladies can I join in! We are ttc no 3. Im 32 with 2 boys, 2.5 and 14 months. I must be crazy to be ttc again! First cycle. Af is 4 days late but I had a bfn yesterday :( so I dont know whats up...


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome new ladies good luck to you both !

Crazy are you coming off any kind of BC?


----------



## Babybump87

Here&#8217;s my OPKs cycle day 12 today 
. Is this a positive or surely so close to it now ?! It looks just as dark as the controls line but not as full not sure if you can see it on the pic too 
Thanks
 



Attached Files:







171385DA-70BB-4877-B9FB-71358A8DFC53.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donnarobinson

Id say thats really close maybe test again later to see if its any darker .. I have no idea whats going on with my opks when I first was doing them I had barely a line some days a bit darker but not much now for the last 5/6 days Ive had darker lines not positive but a lot darker then they have been and they come up right Away but there just not getting positive I dont no if it means anthing my body maybe is trying to ovulate as I must surely have more of the hormone in my body to get a darker line x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Donna I am going to test again later too ! 

Ive seen your OPKs tests they looked like there were getting darker or at least darker than the first few you did . Have you posted any new ones ? Ive never peed on little sticks so much !


----------



## crazycatlady5

Babybump87 said:


> Welcome new ladies good luck to you both !
> 
> Crazy are you coming off any kind of BC?

The mini pill, buts its second month off and my period came on time last month. The mini pill doesnt set your cycles like the regular pill does. I was on it because I was breastfeeding.

Took another test this morning and still negative :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby you are getting super close! Test again in a couple hours and DTD anyways for the next few days if you can. 

Donna.. can you maybe try a 2nd set of opks to see what is going on if anything? Like a different brand? Like maybe Clearblue or order a different brand from Amazon so you can compare? Perhaps you just have crappy tests?

Welcome crazycat! Was it a typical period for you or just brown bleeding? Lighter then usual? How long were you on the mini pill? I know that the mini pill is progestin only like Depo provera but not as strong of a dose as Depo so it is possible the first AF you had was just withdrawal bleeding. Are you using any opks to make sure you are getting an LH surge?


----------



## Babybump87

.This mornings and tonight&#8217;s OPK tests. Are these classed as positives or should I expect them to go darker ?#confused
 



Attached Files:







E51B4431-E582-4F76-B725-721E6BA96F96.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jlmeans0422

Got my OPK tests in the mail today!!! Next bathroom trip Ill start testing. Today is CD10, I hope I O early this cycle just so we can get in some good BD before we leave on family vacation on sunday.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump that is positive.. they can get darker but you are good to go!


YAY JL! I hope you ovulate early and get a good sticky lil bean this cycle!


----------



## Babybump87

Woop thanks Hoping ! Something is going on . Ive had a dull ache in my left ovary area tonight and back ache since yesterday ! Usually dont have backache until AF . 

Good luck JL ! Let us know how your testing goes . Heres to all our sticky beans this month !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WOOT WOOT YES positives all around!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Yes hoping for all of us to have sticky beans this month..the july testing thread has hit it off with a bang so far so hopefully its good luck for all of us


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Baby you are getting super close! Test again in a couple hours and DTD anyways for the next few days if you can.
> 
> Donna.. can you maybe try a 2nd set of opks to see what is going on if anything? Like a different brand? Like maybe Clearblue or order a different brand from Amazon so you can compare? Perhaps you just have crappy tests?
> 
> Welcome crazycat! Was it a typical period for you or just brown bleeding? Lighter then usual? How long were you on the mini pill? I know that the mini pill is progestin only like Depo provera but not as strong of a dose as Depo so it is possible the first AF you had was just withdrawal bleeding. Are you using any opks to make sure you are getting an LH surge?

Im not too sure, Ive had two babies in the last few years so havent had a lot of periods so cant really compare whats normal. I got my period today though &#128532;


----------



## Babybump87

jlmeans0422 said:


> Yes hoping for all of us to have sticky beans this month..the july testing thread has hit it off with a bang so far so hopefully its good luck for all of us

Ive joined that thread too JL . Been lots of BFPs already !

Sorry to read your AF arrived Crazy.

Donna I was also going to suggest using another brand of OPKs and see what if anything they bring back !


----------



## Babybump87

My OPK this morning was lighter , does this mean Ive ovulated yesterday / today or just my surge has passed?


----------



## donnarobinson

Here are my opks from yesterday and today. They keep stating this colour for a while then get a bit darker then go lighter and back darker &#128514; I had ewcm last night .. were going away for the weekend so just going to enjoy it x
 



Attached Files:







40C1B06E-BB83-4FFC-A0CA-00D699F1E7CF.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo Donna your last one is a lot darker than the others ! EWCM is a good sign ! Enjoy your weekend away


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Enjoy your weekend away!

Sorry Crazycat!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls they do look slightly darker in real life to I can never seem to get them to show on here .. Im having a few cramps now I dont no if Im going to ovulate or start bleeding if I bleed I want a real period &#128514;&#128514; I cant wait for this weekend the kids are so excited x


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed its ovualtion cramps for you ! 

My second OPK today is lighter. Ive had terrible ache In my left ovary area all today .

When will I be 1DPO ? 
First positive OPK was Wednesday . Do I count ovulation as today and then 1DPO tomorrow ?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna I always find OPK test lines look lighter in photos! Hope you have a lovely weekend away.

Babybump I temp which takes a lot of the guess work out but ovulation usually occurs 12-36 hours after a positive OPK. So if I was just going on OPKs, I would take the day after as ovulation day and then the day after that as 1DPO. Id keep in mind that it could be out by a day or day either side though.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Jelly thats helpful! Its just to get a general idea really. Heading towards the worst part TWW lol! 

Is anyone testing soon ?!


----------



## jlmeans0422

So yesterdays LH test was stark white...this mornings and afternoons had faint lines...excited knowing its happening


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump theres a real feeling of time stretching out before you and slowing down at the start of the 2WW isnt there? Good luck! 

Jl its great when it starts getting darker, hopefully positive soon! 

I managed to resist testing stupidly early today at 7DPO. My RPR has started dropping though which isnt a great sign.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

HA jelly I been testing since 3/4 dpo cuz I had faint lines on the IC's. WHICH I am still getting lines on those so I am pretty sure those tests are just stupid since my FRER isn't picking anything up today at 6dpo. My resting heart rate has also dropped down to 63 today so not a good sign for me either. Resting heart rate started at 59 this cycle so not all the way back down but still :( AF gonna come early?>


Babybump - I 2nd what Jelly said. I am not great at temping everyday at the same time so I just went by my OPK plus boob pain. I know I ovulated because of the breast pain I have like a day or two after it occurs. Thursday I got the clear blue smiley at 9:30 PM and Friday at 2:30 PM my cheap OPK was still dark but sometimes is when the surge is ending and then Sat it was back to negative. I am assuming Friday after 2:30 PM I ovulated because I had pains from my right ovary. so sat was day 1dpo for me. OOPS so I am only 6dpo then HAHAHA! (I thought I was 7 DPO lol)


----------



## sarahann7

Hello Ladies,

So after yesterday I am feeling confused about everything and I am starting to doubt myself. I went and grabbed a dollar tree pink dye test yesterday after driving myself crazy over the test with the faint blue line. Well the pink dye test was a big old :bfn: Between that second test and the fact that my temp dipped to my coverline, I felt hopeless. This morning my temp jumped back up from the coverline of 97.8 to 98.6. Could I have had my implantation dip yesterday instead of the dip on 7 dpo. this whole charting thing can be confusing and disheartening. I am praying hard that either that blue test was actually a vvvf :bfp: and it barely picked any hcg up, or that the pink dye test was :bfn: because I misread my chart and tested too soon thinking 7 dpo was the implantation dip. I guess the only way to find out is to test again but now I am soooo afraid too. I don't want to be let down after everything this cycle has been looking positive for me. I attached my chart so you can take a look.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Sa the best thing to do is not symptom spot. It can be incredibly deceiving and heartbreaking. If charting is stressing you out i'd suggest opk's. Stress during ttc is no good. Charting is good for confirming ovulation happened but otherwise...idk. I've seen perfect pregnancy charts, i've seen good looking ones be bfn, and i've seen bad looking ones be bfp. 

Take my opnion with a grain of salt though. I have never charted but it just seems like a lot of effort for something that stresses you out! Not just you, i've seen many ladies express their frustration with it.

Anyway it's still early this cycle and you have plenty if time to still get that bfp!


----------



## Babybump87

For sure Jelly !! I hate this waiting in between seems such a snooze fest lol the few days before AF is due are the worst! Ive had no ovulation pain at all today so pretty sure yesterday was the day given the discomfort I had in that area. 

I am going on the assumption I am 1DPO today then ! My OPKs are all faint like they started off so I am stopping with those now . 

Hahaha Hoping all this baby making is confusing you would think it was easy!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I can't really do the temping myself since it can be messed up for so many reasons. For example: You tossed and turned, your thermometer was under your pillow or on the nightstand right next to you but now you can't find it, You had to pee a million times that night so you never got 3-4 hours straight in a row, You turned the a/c down, you turned the a/c up, you have a fever, you drank alcohol the night before, etc etc etc LOL So yeah it isn't for me. I only check my temp once in awhile but I could never go by that!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I go all out with charting and OPKs because Im so used to have irregular cycles. I find not being sure if Ive ovulated a lot more stressful. I quite enjoy all the charting, its like a weird little hobby :haha: 

Hoping thats such a pain with the FRER! Maybe your original ov dates were right and its just way to early?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh the charting thing for me is like wayyy over my head ! Id never get a right reading with my girls waking up or sleeping bad , Im a light sleeper. 

Sorry about the FRER Hoping ! Fingers crossed things change this month !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is all good we are at day 6 past ovulation... I didn't get one last time til 10 dpo I believe.. or was it 9? Hmmm can't remember but I know it was one of the two lol


Edit: I looked it up from my old TESTING thread which I said was 10 dpo but it actually was 9 for some reason I keep counting the day I actually ovulate. I started spotting on day 10...I hope I do not have luteal phase issues.


----------



## Babybump87

Ladies apparently we are not having sex at the right times according to scientists !

Scientists discover the best time and months to have sex if you're trying for a baby: 7.30am during March, April and May 

Taken from a article today . 


Youve still got plenty of time for a BFP Hoping. I really dont want to test early this month to avoid disappointment but know I wont be able to help myself !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump Id have no chance at that time of day! My kids are awake and the house is chaos :haha:

Hoping Ive been worrying about my LP too. I reckon your spotting mightve been related to your BFP though?
If it doesnt work out for me this cycle, Im going to look into ways of extending my LP. Its 10 days which I thought was within the range of normal but Ive seen a few people say their doctors think it should be longer.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

10 is "average" per Dr.google but yeah I think maybe 14 would be best. B6/Progesterone cream (natural) and VITEX I think are the things I heard of that help with that.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Doesn't look like ill get my early O, my lines are still suoer faint. I convinced DH to stay home tonight so we could BD but for some reason we have been butting heads like crazy today not sure either of us will be in the mood to do so. Sucks when you have that gut feeling youll be out of the running before you even get to the TWW. Heres to hoping we can make time for each other to make this happen even while away. We leave sunday and where we are headed has very little cell access let alone internet. Hoping when I come back wednesday I see a lot of BFP here.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping I think Ill look into the vitamin b stuff. Im worried Vitex will mess up my cycle. My body actually ovulating feels like too much of a delicate balance! 

Hope you have a nice time away jl!


----------



## Babybump87

I wouldnt have a chance either Jelly! Its all go here too at that time of the morning ! Crazy ! 

DD1 and OH are still in work /school next week and we are having some decorating done so hoping next week goes quick then week after few days out planned . 23rd seems so far away . 

Not gonna lie I think I will be so dissapointed if this is not our month. 

Oh no JL. Hope you and your DH are getting on better now . Hopefully the time away is what both of you need right now. Hope you have a lovely time .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I totally understand Jelly. I actually bought a bottle of Vitex 2 months ago and it still sits here unwrapped after I read like 1000 GOOD comments about it working and 2 negative reviews lol! I couldn't take the risk. 

I am 7dpo here. RHR was down to 64 and is now on its way back up to 66 :) I feel like my butt muscles are pulled and my boobs still hurt but not as bad as they did. I am still able to drink coffee but I experience Nausea. I feel like my shoulders are pulled randomly as well. I feel out this month and in at the same time. I am really pissy and cryin a little about stuff on TV so that makes me feel in since that is how I new last cycle I WAS pregnant (if even for just a second) because I do not get emotional easily. I have been super irritated and not wanting anyone around and then wanting to say sorry right away then mad again. IT IS CRAZY! SO this is hopefully the month or a MONSTER af is waiting for me lol. 

Baby I will be disappointed right there with you because each month seems to take forever when starting over AND especially the TWW!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im still going between feeling out and feeling like I have a chance. My usual pre AF back pain is bad but Im also getting a lot of pelvic pain which is unusual for me. Im also needing to wee a lot. My sense of smell has gone into overdrive but that tends to happen at this point for me anyway.
Its like the 2WW Hokey Cokey; in out in out, shake it all about :haha:
Testing again in the morning!
Fx that we all get those bfps very soon!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Im 5PO now :coffee: Ive had headaches daily since I ovd, every morning and evening, not sure whats up with that. Other than that, nothing to report but sore boobs :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Jelly and momof 2 and Babybump!!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to the lot of ya!!! :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Another BFN for me today. Only 9DPO though. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Jelly! When is AF due? Still early!! Some people do not get it until after a missed period but I am sure you know this! 

8dpo here and I am not sure I am gonna test this am. I do not feel it this month. Last month I had a good feeling but not this month. Plus I thought I had a UTI but UTI test says NO so must be a yeast infection so I am treating that now &#8230; (Ugh TMI sorry). I haven't had a yeast infection in years! Ugh


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- I think I may have a yeast infection coming on! Urgh :nope:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

**TMI ALERT**

Momof2: 

Ugh it sucks right?! Normally with a yeast infection for me I get super itchy down there but not this time. It was more of a burning when I was peeing but only slightly but then yesterday it became a burn whether peeing or not. Not really itchy but I did notice a lot lot lot of white creamy milky discharge the last couple days so since using a suppository last night for the yeast I am already feeling a lil better or maybe it is just in my head lol. SO I am assuming it is yeast.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> **TMI ALERT**
> 
> Momof2:
> 
> Ugh it sucks right?! Normally with a yeast infection for me I get super itchy down there but not this time. It was more of a burning when I was peeing but only slightly but then yesterday it became a burn whether peeing or not. Not really itchy but I did notice a lot lot lot of white creamy milky discharge the last couple days so since using a suppository last night for the yeast I am already feeling a lil better or maybe it is just in my head lol. SO I am assuming it is yeast.

Omg, Im the EXACT same! No itch but the burning for sure! Weird :wacko: I also havent had a yeast infection in years


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Me either momof2 and there is so much milky white discharge but it didn't itch or anything so I thought maybe it was just normal and from an increase of estrogen but now with the burning I am not sure.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Me either momof2 and there is so much milky white discharge but it didn't itch or anything so I thought maybe it was just normal and from an increase of estrogen but now with the burning I am not sure.

Right there with you, completely unsure. I havent treated it yet because I just dont know lol. I might see if I can sneak into my doc tomorrow, hes in another city and Ill be there in the morning anyways


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am treating it with a cream that is safe during pregnancy just in case. I figure what can it hurt you know? The only one I&#8217;d wanna know for sure before treatin is a uti due to antibiotics. SO that was why I bought the over the counter test kit so I knew if it was or not. 

Guys I am well aware that once you take a FRER apart it is invalid but check out this wicked indent from this test I just took. I am getting so pissed with FRER. So I swear I could see some pink just glancing at the test but I was pretty sure I was just seeing stuff so I was like well negative let me pull this apart and see what I see. The top test is today and bottom was from 6 dpo but seriously this is how they sell more sticks. This line would be visible through the test window... grrr....
 



Attached Files:







5FEF17D2-1FDC-4AA2-8738-68AFBA6CA892.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jellybeanxx

Theres definitely a pink line on that top one Hoping! Are you going to try on a different brand?
My AF is due Tuesday, not long to go. I figure Ill just keep testing until it shows (or hopefully I get a BFP instead).


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly I think the camera makes it look more pink. I think it is clear but I am not 100% sure. I am pretty sure it is a wicked indent!


No I wont use another test right now cuz it is way to early to be picked up. I got a positive at 9dpo last time so I will use another test tomorrow or wait til 10 dpo. I do not wanna see another indent like that and get excited just for the line to go away again :(


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thats a heck of an indent! I hope you get a good, clear positive on the next test. Will it be FRER again though?


----------



## Babybump87

I dont see any pink ... yet Hoping sorry to have to write that! , but wow what can I see about these FRER lately! Its making me not even want to buy them anymore !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Don't feel sorry Baby. I didn't see any to much pink myself in real life. It was a bad indent! Tomorrow will prob be a FRER if I take one Jelly but I'd back it up with another as well. I may just wait til 10 dpo.


----------



## Momof2onetube

7dpo tomorrow and wanting to POAS :haha: I won&#8217;t, but as the days go by the urge just gets stronger. Curse you TWW!


----------



## jellybeanxx

BFN on the FRER for me this morning, losing hope now. 10DPO and AF due tomorrow.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls had a lovely weekend away apart from my youngest cutting just unde this eye on the first day so had to sit in a&e hes fine tho.. 
nothing to report here .. 
Im so undecided on if I want another baby I do and I dont &#128553; this weekend away was so nice with the kids being able to enjoy it and Im not sure if I even want to go back to the newborn stage but then what if I regret not having another ahhh Im going to see how I feel when my periods return if it happens before then its obv ment to be x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Jelly. Maybe you will just implant late? Hopefully AF doesn't show up!! 

Donna - I understand the back and forth. I have had thoughts recently wondering if maybe two kids was supposed to be the plan for me and how will I deal starting all over again with a 3rd. My kids are 9 and 7 and the 7 year old will be 8 in OCT so do I really wanna do this from the beginning again. :p Usually when looking at how OH is with the kids I am like aww Yeah. He deserves a baby! lol


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry Jelly your not out till AF shows fingers crossed for you . 

I also know how you feel Donna ! We have slipped into a good routine with our girls and we have one each when out .
Not sure how I feel about being outnumbered and how the dynamic of our family will change I just know that my girls will love a new sibling and I think I would regret not having another baby! Although the 3 hour feeds I am not looking forward to especially getting ready for the school run ! We all got this though we can do it! Glad your little one is ok!


----------



## Babybump87

Today I think I am 4DPO . Ive had terrible back ache today , cramps and a lot of creamy discharge . Anyone else have this. 

So bored waiting already!


----------



## jellybeanxx

All the waiting involved in TTC is so boring isnt it BabyBump? Even the exciting days around ovulation and nearing testing are mostly dull apart from those few moments. Id forgotten how much of it was just about waiting! :coffee:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I would like to turn the waiting off and just go back to being surprised when I realize my period is a week late and oh my boobs have been killing me... like my first and 2nd pregnancy lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Bored and impatient here! :wave: thinking I&#8217;ll try a test at 10dpo and expect nothing lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fx the sore boobs are a good sign for your Hoping! I wish I could switch off from everything but with my irregular cycle history I think Id be even more stressed. I could never be one of those people who just find out theyre pregnant at like 12 weeks. How do they not notice the extreme exhaustion and sickness?! :haha:

Good luck with the test Mo2!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no no I NEVER found out that late lol and I would want to know sooner. :) I was usually just a week late or less.


----------



## scribbler

Hey everyone, 

Argh! I only just found this thread, new to the forum really. Long time lurker haha! 

been reading through so many of your stories and you&#8217;re all so supportive and amazing ladies. Baby dust to all waiting and congrats to those with bfps! XX


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hi scribbler :wave: 
Im having lots going on today, from cramping to sharp pains and twinges. If Im out this month then my body is super cruel! I picked up the two pack of FRERs today. Must. Hold. Out :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I say test at 9DPO lol but I test early so you know... bahaha

Hi Scribbler! Welcome. Are you trying for your third? Everyone is welcome but was just wondering :)


----------



## scribbler

Momof2onetube said:


> Hi scribbler :wave:
> Im having lots going on today, from cramping to sharp pains and twinges. If Im out this month then my body is super cruel! I picked up the two pack of FRERs today. Must. Hold. Out :haha:

Hey tube! Nice to see a familiar face haha... also a tattooed lady so you stand out to me :) I dont know how youre resisting... I cant believe Im struggling to get ahold of any frers! Also with you on the twinges and they just seem to be getting stronger! Are you holding out till your due?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Bahaha I was debating on 9dpo! Been doing some reading on implantation cramping and how long after BFPs have shown up :haha: my OH wants to know just as much as I do, it&#8217;s cute


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are stronger than I! lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

scribbler said:


> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Hi scribbler :wave:
> Im having lots going on today, from cramping to sharp pains and twinges. If Im out this month then my body is super cruel! I picked up the two pack of FRERs today. Must. Hold. Out :haha:
> 
> Hey tube! Nice to see a familiar face haha... also a tattooed lady so you stand out to me :) I dont know how youre resisting... I cant believe Im struggling to get ahold of any frers! Also with you on the twinges and they just seem to be getting stronger! Are you holding out till your due?Click to expand...

Yay for tattoos! I have a full sleeve for my kids and the one you can see in my photo was just finished a few weeks ago :) I dont know how Im resisting either. I feel the same as I did with my kiddos, so Im holding out hope that I got really lucky having just come off bc! I honestly think Ill cave at 9dpo :haha: thatll be Wednesday!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

With my son the very month I got off the pill I was pregnant so if you were on the pill I believe it lmao!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> With my son the very month I got off the pill I was pregnant so if you were on the pill I believe it lmao!!

Ya?! Ooh that gives me hope! Bring on the :bfp:!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yup really. I was on ortho tricyclen Lo. Got off it cuz I knew I was ready to get my 2nd kiddo and told my then bf that I was ready to get pregnant with our 2nd lol. We had sex like ONE or two times that month that was it and then he told me we couldn't afford it right now and I was like ohh okay I will get back on the pill.. well my period never came and my son is 7 now lol


----------



## scribbler

@hoping4numbr3 Oh shizwiz! I thought this was round 3, Im used to crafting forums more haha. Im actually on my first, 2 miscarriages so on my third pregnancy if that counts? Haha (bad haha) I may just follow because you ladies have some decent experience behind you if youre all on number 3! I did wonder how so many of you had so many bubbas hahaha maybe pregnancy brain? Fx 

@mum , thats awesome! Im a tattooist by trade so Im being careful to save space for future children haha


----------



## jellybeanxx

Another BFN this morning and AF is due today. Pretty sure shes on her way :witch: :cry:


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Jelly ! Fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Jelly sorry to hear that :( are you trying anything special to conceive this time? Was just reading your signature.

Scrib no need to leave ;) how long have you been ttc?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Scrib! Anyone is welcome here :) I was just wondering is all. No need to go anywhere else. You can stay here with us and get some popcorn lol. So sorry to hear about your losses! Hope you get a sticky bean real soon!! Yes fingers crossed for pregnancy brain lol! I also have a negative on FRER this morning. Some apps say my period is due 07/20 because my "period" or "chemical bleed" came 2 days early last month. I think my period should be do at 30 or 31 days like normal so that would be 07/22 to 07/23 (Wedding day lol)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Scrib- stay! And I have half an arm clear for final baby :haha:
Jelly- so sorry hun :hugs:
AFM- just woke up, had some wicked vivid dreams last night, slept 11 (broken) hours. Nearly tested at 3:30am :haha: must go for my morning pee before Im tempted to test at 8dpo


----------



## Babybump87

scribbler said:


> @hoping4numbr3 Oh shizwiz! I thought this was round 3, Im used to crafting forums more haha. Im actually on my first, 2 miscarriages so on my third pregnancy if that counts? Haha (bad haha) I may just follow because you ladies have some decent experience behind you if youre all on number 3! I did wonder how so many of you had so many bubbas hahaha maybe pregnancy brain? Fx
> 
> @mum , thats awesome! Im a tattooist by trade so Im being careful to save space for future children haha


Welcome ! Good luck !


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh sorry about your BFN Hoping! Hows the wedding peperations going ?! 

6 days until testing for me! If I can make it past the weekend without testing I will be happy !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Baby! Bring on that :bfp:!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls more spotting here for me .. cd31 I go by what I thought was a period last month but then I had more spotting in between so no idea whats happening x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

oh Donna I am so annoyed for you. I hope your body is able to get back to normal soon. :( 

Babybump- I am flying out to Vegas to get married at an outdoor wedding. Everything is done :) I just need to find a bra that is strapless for my dress. Gonna pack some tampons just in case lol. 

Jelly: Sorry bout the BFN :(


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- so sorry, that&#8217;s really frustrating! :hugs:
Hoping- let&#8217;s hope you don&#8217;t need those tampons :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Gigglebox not been trying anything this time as Ive been ovulating on my own which I wasnt with the other two. Im considering vitamin b for the next cycle though to lengthen my LP as its only 10 days. Im worried to mess with anything that might stop me ovulating! 

Sorry for the BFN for you as well Hoping. Fx its just too early! When are you off to Vegas? Excited for you!

Mo2 did you manage to resist testing? I never can!! 

Donna that spotting sounds frustrating. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Still no AF here. I put my cup in when I went to work and had a load of what looked like EWCM but no bleeding yet. Lots of cramps though.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly- I resisted! I&#8217;m sure tomorrow I won&#8217;t be able to though. Although the game plan is if I get :bfn: I&#8217;m saving my last FRER til 12dpo. My bestie had a dream that I got my BFP (she&#8217;s 25 weeks pregnant) soo I hope she&#8217;s psychic :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck Baby! Bring on that :bfp:!

Thank you !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks guys! I would like to get my AF right now though so it can be over before wedding lol


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> oh Donna I am so annoyed for you. I hope your body is able to get back to normal soon. :(
> 
> Babybump- I am flying out to Vegas to get married at an outdoor wedding. Everything is done :) I just need to find a bra that is strapless for my dress. Gonna pack some tampons just in case lol.
> 
> Jelly: Sorry bout the BFN :(

Sounds amazing !!


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls more spotting here for me .. cd31 I go by what I thought was a period last month but then I had more spotting in between so no idea whats happening x

Thats so frustrating Donna! Hope things settle down for you


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It should be pretty sweet. It is only costing me 399 for the wedding lol and I get to have my bachelorette party in Vegas too. My mom has paid for us to go to a "Male Review" show the night before My wedding. Which she took me to once before when I was 21 in Vegas. The girls get wild and start climbing on tables and stuff! LOL. It is funny. Never been married before so I am nervous but excited. I am getting some pains on my left side right now. So weird off and on dull aches. Maybe AF is starting up. I kinda wish she would just so I can be done with it before the big day! I am not going to test again until Saturday probably. I am done getting bummed out. Last month was so exciting seeing that line so now my mind just expects to see it again...


----------



## faithforbaby

Hi!! &#128075;&#127996;
I'd love to join you ladies! TTC #3 as well!! Overwhelmed at jumping back in, and not sure if I'm ready for all the hormones, but here I am! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Faith!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Welcome and good luck Faith :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

That seems Like such good fun Hoping ! I got married nearly 2 years ago and it was amazing would do it all over again with DH of course lol . 

Welcome Faith !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome Faith!

That sounds like loads of fun Hoping. Im sure youll have an amazing time and I cant wait to see all about it!

I just posted on the testing thread. Still no AF and its late evening here. I sent DH to get pregnancy tests after work just in case it was the ICs not showing anything (clutching at straws). He came back with blue dye tests :dohh:
Theres a faint grey line and Im sure its just the line you always get on those tests anyway but it did get my hopes up a little. Stupid tests.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You never know.. blue line tests aren't always wrong! GOOD LUCK :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have to share this! My 6 yo DD was heading to bed tonight, hugs my OH, hugs me and then pinches my belly and says youre pregnant, with my baby sister! :haha: shes been just recently asking for a baby sister, has no idea we are trying! I couldnt help but laugh, but inside Im like oh please be right little one! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Momof2onetube said:


> I have to share this! My 6 yo DD was heading to bed tonight, hugs my OH, hugs me and then pinches my belly and says youre pregnant, with my baby sister! :haha: shes been just recently asking for a baby sister, has no idea we are trying! I couldnt help but laugh, but inside Im like oh please be right little one! :)

Love this!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Aww Mo2, hope shes right!

Hopeful thanks! Same faint grey line this morning. Im a day late now, temps still up. Desperate for the FRER to arrive. Come on Amazon!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wanted to post here before I go to the pregnancy test section. I caved. Its a squinter and hard to capture but Im only 9dpo. I will retest in two days I think! Please be the start of my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







3597745D-F98E-466A-A6E6-5DBB60CF0282.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Omg sounds like your dd may be a bit clairvoyant!


----------



## Momof2onetube

gigglebox said:


> Omg sounds like your dd may be a bit clairvoyant!

Right? She said it with complete certainty too!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Momof2onetube said:


> I have to share this! My 6 yo DD was heading to bed tonight, hugs my OH, hugs me and then pinches my belly and says youre pregnant, with my baby sister! :haha: shes been just recently asking for a baby sister, has no idea we are trying! I couldnt help but laugh, but inside Im like oh please be right little one! :)

They do say kids have a 6th sense with this kind of thing! When I was pregnant with my 2nd DD my 1st DD told me that I smelt like I had a baby in my tummy and it smelt like flowers so her name would be Daisy. 

Needless to say........ She was right (and we did call her Daisy :haha:)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Rainbow- I just got chills! That is so awesome! Wow


----------



## jellybeanxx

Eek Mo2! Thats definitely a line!! Congrats!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thank you Jelly! I hope it gets darker next test! My OH can&#8217;t see it yet :haha: such a male! Fx&#8217;d for your FRER hun :D


----------



## Babybump87

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> I have to share this! My 6 yo DD was heading to bed tonight, hugs my OH, hugs me and then pinches my belly and says youre pregnant, with my baby sister! :haha: shes been just recently asking for a baby sister, has no idea we are trying! I couldnt help but laugh, but inside Im like oh please be right little one! :)
> 
> They do say kids have a 6th sense with this kind of thing! When I was pregnant with my 2nd DD my 1st DD told me that I smelt like I had a baby in my tummy and it smelt like flowers so her name would be Daisy.
> 
> Needless to say........ She was right (and we did call her Daisy :haha:)Click to expand...


Wow those posts are just amazing!! 

I can see a positive test Mom!! Congrats! Hope it gets darker for you !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- thank you! I hope so too :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can't see it Mom but that is just cuz my work computer sucks! If you see it I am sure it is there :) GOOD LUCK AND hope it gets darker. WOO Love the stories about the kids. I wish that were true for me cuz my daughter tells me I am pregnant every month lol. For her it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- it doesn&#8217;t help that the quality isn&#8217;t awesome uploaded on here :nope: but I swear it&#8217;s there! Just hoping it gets darker before I get too excited


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 I see it now! Sorry about before. That is the start of something there! YAY!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;ll probably test again tomorrow :haha: even if it&#8217;s a smidgen more obvious, I&#8217;ll be more inclined to get excited :D eek


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are strong. I would be testing tonight lol because I would convince myself it was an indent and I needed to prove it on another test LOL. CUZ I am crazy like that!


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats!!! I totally see it!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations I see it x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here is my dress guys. Do not mind my face lol it has barely any makeup and my hair will look way cuter on wedding day!

Also I played with the color so the dress would pop so my face looks shadowed out lol
 



Attached Files:







D4966BA4-2F76-4197-9A32-DF079DE54CE4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Momof2onetube

Beautiful Hoping!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thank you!!


----------



## Babybump87

Very beautiful Hoping ! 

I am so ready to pee on the stick but its sooooo early! 6 DPO *I think* .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Baby! I am ready to do this thing! LOL GOOD LUCK BABY!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping ! 

Ive got this overwhelming feeling Im just going to vomit can feel it in my throat ... sorry TMI!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Doesn't bother me! Sorry you feel that way but hopefully it is for a good reason!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh wow Hoping!! You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hi ladies. Some of you may have seen my post on another thread. Im bummed. I was having AF like cramps so I had a nap, with an approx 3 hour hold I took another FRER, but wiped and found bright red blood :cry:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no!! Sorry momof2! Are you still bleeding? You were only 9dpo right? Too early for Af no? 

Thank you Jelly!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m afraid to check :cry: my line is a bit darker now though, even after a short hold :wacko: I&#8217;m only 9dpo, I&#8217;d say too early for AF. Please oh please just be bean snuggling into the right place :cry:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Are you cramping badly? This is what happened to me last month. Except I made it one day with my positives before I started spotting. However! I had pretty strong cramps going on even though I was only spotting then the heavy bleeding started the next day. I am hoping so strongly that yours is only Implantation!!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Cramps were like AF was gonna show any minute, now they&#8217;re gone since I napped. Little bit of spotting on my pad atm. Sorry tmi


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No tmi for me. You can tell us anything! Okay so if it is just spotting that is good! Try to rest for the rest of the night if you can. Keep your feet up. Is it still red spots or has it changed to pink or dark brown blood yet?


----------



## Momof2onetube

It&#8217;s more pink than red now. I&#8217;m gonna assume it was bright red because I was laying down for a good two hours and it pooled up. I will try to rest and not drive myself insane and see what tomorrow brings. Thank you Hoping!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are good if it is pink! You are probably right it just built up is all. If the cramps stopped that is also a good sign! My cramps were off and on the whole day I was spotting. I am looking forward to seeing a dark pink line from u tomorrow!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I wasnt planning on calling my doctor til Monday, but I think if I pull a darker line tomorrow, Ill give him a call and go get bloods started. Need to rule out ectopic ASAP. Ok, positive thoughts, no more panicking here. Thanks so much Hoping for your help! :flower:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Nope no ectopics today! It is implantation ok? :)


Try to keep the negative thoughts away. I know it is tough but if you do have a lil bean in there it wont help to stress. So watch a comedy tonight and try not to walk around to much. Let that bean get a chance to get in that lining deep.

I will be looking forward to seeing your darker test tomorrow!


----------



## faithforbaby

Looks great, hoping!! 

Fingers crossed for you momof2!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How are you momof2?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hi Hoping. Not good hun, bleeding has picked up and still really crampy. Took a test at 2am and back to a squinter :cry: I&#8217;m just trying to figure out if I&#8217;m CD1 or 2 now or how that works


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry to hear that Mo2! :hugs: Ive had a similar thing. My faint lines didnt get darker and I started bleeding this morning. Im counting today as CD1 but am prepared for my cycle to be a bit off this month.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry Jelly :hugs: this is so unfair. I&#8217;m passing tiny clots now so I called my doctors office, waiting to hear from a nurse as to what I do now as I only had a 20 day cycle. I&#8217;m cursing being on bc so long :cry:


----------



## jellybeanxx

I hope they can give you some reassurance!


----------



## Babybump87

I hope so Hoping ! So ready for this now! 

Sorry to read your posts Mom . Hope your ok?! Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- I&#8217;m very emotional. OH is bummed also, but he&#8217;s holding me together atm. Just trying to look on the positive side that if I in fact am suffering a chemical, my tube is working


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 Ugh... I am so sorry. I experienced this last cycle. If you seen any of my posts you would have known it was a huge mess. 9dpo had my first positive line. 10 dpo started spotting and was cramping like a heavy bleed period even though I was only spotting. Started bleeding heavy on 11dpo for 8 hours only then it slowed down. Knowing I had my period I was like wow maybe I wasn't really seeing those lines after all..so I was like let me take another test and see if it is faulty and BOOM STRONGER BFP then 9dpo, took Digital FRER = NO (negative). 12 dpo still spotting so I took another test and still dark but same as 11dpo. Took a digital FRER and it said YES! Got excited thinking wow maybe I just had a weird implantation. Then day 13 dpo line went back to faint and I knew it was gone. Deep down I knew I had lost it. Was a gut feeling. It really stinks! I was happy because at least I got a line on a pregnancy test so soon after having Depo when many girls can't for up to 1 year or 2 after a shot but then I was really hoping this month would be my month since everyone says u are more fertile after a chemical but for me it looks like that might not be the case. I am here if you want to talk at all. You can always PM me!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thank you for sharing Hoping! Took me 9 months to conceive DD after Depo, about 4 of those months were so irregular. I think bc is to blame here, I just knew I was pregnant, my pm test yesterday was totally convincing. Just took another (silly, I know) but I&#8217;m still pulling a faint pos. But bleeding heavier than a normal AF so I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ve lost it :( sad times. I&#8217;m trying to keep in mind that maybe this is a blessing in disguise, my only tube works, just my lining sucks and couldn&#8217;t hold this month. Must stay positive through this


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- Im very emotional. OH is bummed also, but hes holding me together atm. Just trying to look on the positive side that if I in fact am suffering a chemical, my tube is working

Oh sorry Hun , thats really tough , glad you are OH are supporting each other. A bit of good news if I can even say that is your tube is working.


----------



## Babybump87

jellybeanxx said:


> Sorry to hear that Mo2! :hugs: Ive had a similar thing. My faint lines didnt get darker and I started bleeding this morning. Im counting today as CD1 but am prepared for my cycle to be a bit off this month.

Sorry to read this too Jelly . Tough times for some ladies which I hope will turn into better times next month x


----------



## jellybeanxx

I just tested again as well Mo2, Im getting the same faint lines. The darkest I had were this morning and this afternooons is back to very faint. 
I was going to post to ask how long it should take for tests to go negative again and if I should just stop torturing myself by testing.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is amazing that the tube is working! If it happened now it can happen again :) I know you will get that BFP! What type of pills were you on if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I was on Ovima 21, for 3 months consecutively and 1 week off :nope: so definitely could explain my lining being too thin
Sorry Jelly hun :hugs: I think I&#8217;m done testing now and moving on to next cycle but I&#8217;m expecting to be off as well :wacko: still waiting for a nurse to call me back


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wait. Jelly are you bleeding? Did I miss a post?


Momof2: I hadn't heard of that one. I was checking to see if it was progestin only pills cuz I know those ones for sure thin the lining of your cervix so an egg can't implant. Kinda wondering if that is what happened to me last month. Depo is progestin :( 

I am expecting my period by 07/22 or 07/23 I think I am done testing myself this cycle. Next cycle I am really really going to try to just wait until like day before period is due to test. 

So sorry ladies! Hopefully next cycle will be our cycle!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping I had faint positives again this morning (dipped a FRER and an IC) only to realise I was bleeding. Briefly hoped it might just be spotting but its full blown AF :cry: 
I think Ill join you in waiting to test next month. Im so heartbroken right now.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I just saw my doctor, who thinks I&#8217;m insane. But sending me for blood work anyways. Apparently yesterday&#8217;s pm test was false positive, and the even lighter ones were negative. He claims I am just having AF :cry:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im annoyed on your behalf Mo2! Its horrible when doctors treat people like that. 
Where I am (UK) doctors dont even confirm pregnancy as they say home tests are so reliable. 
Sorry that happened to you when youre already having a tough time :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

False positive? How? False positives are super rare. What a dummy.

Jelly I am so sorry! :( We will have to keep each other from testing early next cycle.


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> I just saw my doctor, who thinks Im insane. But sending me for blood work anyways. Apparently yesterdays pm test was false positive, and the even lighter ones were negative. He claims I am just having AF :cry:

Sorry , what a fool your GP ! So inconsiderate ! 

I didnt think you could get a false positive only Evaps


----------



## Babybump87

jellybeanxx said:


> Im annoyed on your behalf Mo2! Its horrible when doctors treat people like that.
> Where I am (UK) doctors dont even confirm pregnancy as they say home tests are so reliable.
> Sorry that happened to you when youre already having a tough time :hugs:

Yeah I went with DD2 and they just said no need to re test . Gave me a number to our local womens hospital and had to wait 8 weeks for an appointment


----------



## AliJo

I'm sorry for all the poor treatment everyone is getting from doctors. You would think they would at least try to be a bit more sensitive. Especially since I'm sure they're more than aware that many people have difficulties and how it can affect people! 

I keep cheering everyone on from the sidelines. I can't wait for you all to get that sticky bean!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh they were completely rude. I left feeling more upset than I was when I got there! Debated on just skipping out on the blood work if theyre so certain its just AF :cry: he went as far as offering me counselling, I was beyond offended


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Are you kidding me?! You need to change doctors!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

I agree with Hoping. I would get a different doc. There is NO excuse for lack of compassion. I'm so sorry &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## donnarobinson

IM so sorry girls x


----------



## donnarobinson

Bottom one is todays x
 



Attached Files:







4B3CD37E-7C4F-4BBF-8420-A7D624B74765.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Babybump87

Thats just awful mom! I would put a complaint in !! 

Your OPK for today is definitely darker Donna ! 

3 days until testing . Not feeling confident this month now . Not really sure why , just dont want to see any more BFNs!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Aww well sorry you aren't feeling confident but maybe it will surprise you! :) 

Donna your test is looking a bit darker yay! 

Momof2 and Jelly= How you guys holding up today?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

CD 1 here boo yah! Before my wedding thank the lord lol


I am having a 28 day cycle now.. Hurray!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- definitely getting darker! :) 
Hoping- Sorry you got AF but least it&#8217;ll be out of the way for your wedding! And yay for being regular :happydance:
AFM- I&#8217;m ok, my mom has been super supportive (I have a basement apartment in my parents house, so I keep her up to date). She&#8217;s bought me some of the dollar store tests for this cycle if needed :haha: love her. Hoping I&#8217;m regular this month as all of my apps are completely confused by a 20 day cycle now! Ugh. We will get there though. Positive thoughts


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Aww well sorry you aren't feeling confident but maybe it will surprise you! :)
> 
> Donna your test is looking a bit darker yay!
> 
> Momof2 and Jelly= How you guys holding up today?

Ive had a pretty emotional week this week so maybe thats why ! 

Sorry for AF arriving too ! But you can DTD on your wedding night extra fun lol ! 

Awww momof2 thats really great of your mum! Seems like you two are pretty close which is amazing x


----------



## donnarobinson

This opk was taken at 3pm its darker ! Ive had some faint lines on pregnancy tests but there probably evaps as always &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







F5BA6328-DAC6-453D-AA6A-CB3BBC0D7F81.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna are we looking for ovulation or hcg? Ovulation right? The line does look a bit darker! 

Baby sorry about the emotional week. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Babybump87

Thats darker Donna . I dont see anything on the pregnancy test though. Sorry. .

Thanks Hoping ! Things will settle down now hopefully ! I so wanna test !


----------



## donnarobinson

Im not sure if It will show but ive had a v faint line this morning on a different brand not a eBay cheapie xn
 



Attached Files:







09E9C90E-F3AF-444E-B783-DD124ADB95E2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11









1D4F7D9B-8D10-42A3-A064-50F3A0A94622.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









C429B4E2-B69D-4EE3-9470-BC5138B0ECA9.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

..
 



Attached Files:







47F0B430-E697-4873-97CB-6FF69CBFD030.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babybump87

Im not sure if my eyes are playing tricks but I can see a shadow on on the last one .


----------



## donnarobinson

I think our eyes look for lines Im not thinking anthing of it Ill just try again in a few days x


----------



## gigglebox

What dpo are you? I see it and don't lost it when i enlarge the pic...from my end looks like a nasty indent or possibly start of bfp. Fx!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> What dpo are you? I see it and don't lost it when i enlarge the pic...from my end looks like a nasty indent or possibly start of bfp. Fx!

I have no idea where I am In cycle I havent had a proper period or a solid positive opk ! 
I had spotting 4/5 days ago that lasted 2 days was only really light when I wiped x Ill test again in a day or to its probally nothing &#128514; I just want a proper period now so I can really start to try! 5 months since depo expired and Im hoping something happens soon x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hey ladies sorry i have been MIA but hubby and I took a nice vacation to the mountains with his family. It was so nice and relaxing. Not sure when I O as i forgot my opk tests at home, and pretty sure the cooler weather up there messed with my temps. FF hasnt given me crosshairs yet but said my suspected O day was monday. My opk test sunday morning before we left was definitely darker so i would imagine it to be close. I am counting today as 5 DPO, and really going to try and hold out till the 30th to test.


----------



## faithforbaby

I think I see it!


----------



## donnarobinson

My opk is almost positive its darker in real life ! X
 



Attached Files:







1CA71904-7CE3-41E8-A3F1-1156DCDCC895.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babybump87

Hi JL - Glad you all had a lovely break away . Good luck this cycle . 

Donna - I can see how dark it is - thats that mine went like before I started to fade again ! Get to it ! 

As for me - Ive had pain In my left ovary area all afternoon something I dont usually get until around O or my AF . Ive also had back pain on and off for the last week, so not sure what going on . AF is due on 26 ! I think I am 9dpo


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Hi JL - Glad you all had a lovely break away . Good luck this cycle .
> 
> Donna - I can see how dark it is - thats that mine went like before I started to fade again ! Get to it !
> 
> As for me - Ive had pain In my left ovary area all afternoon something I dont usually get until around O or my AF . Ive also had back pain on and off for the last week, so not sure what going on . AF is due on 26 ! I think I am 9dpo

Its by far the darkest Ive had ! I bet mine will fade and wont get a true positive .. I feel really wet down below tmi my cm is really watery my boobs are in agony! X


----------



## Babybump87

Maybe this is the most positive you will get Donna ! Good luck !


----------



## donnarobinson

Maybe !! Im so happy to be finally having a near positive Ill see what tomorrows are like x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna mine dont always go completely dark either but I do get a temp rise afterwards. Id treat it as positive until you know otherwise and get on it! 

Babybump hopefully those are good signs! Fx for you!

Jl sounds like a lovely trip! I hope you can hold onto that feeling of relaxation throughout your 2WW.

CD3 here and the cramps are a lot more painful than usual. Quite wanting this to be over now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Jelly !
Sorry your AF is bad this month. Hope it eases soon for you .


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly - same here hun :hugs: let&#8217;s hope we get our sticky beans this cycle!


----------



## Babybump87

Pretty sure Im out this month. Got AF type cramps and spotting. Same thing last month spotting 3 days before AF then AF came , although this month its started 4 days early . 

See how things go today I may still test tomorrow.

Edited just to add Im around 10dpo


----------



## jellybeanxx

Me too Mo2! How are you feeling today? Im still getting painful cramps, hoping they ease off soon. The bleeding is slowing down at least.

Babybump hope AF stays away! Good luck with the test!


----------



## donnarobinson

Baby bump hope af stays away! Good luck for these new cycles girls. Well my pregnancy tests are negative this morning Ill see what my ovulation tests show later ! Really hoping Im going to ovulate x


----------



## gigglebox

Donna looks really good, hope you finally get your positive! Looking back i've always got bfp's when we dtd o-1 and o day (except for my m/c, I believe that was o-3) so hop on that pogo! :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- Good luck! Hope AF stays away :dust:
Donna- hopefully you&#8217;re gearing up to ov :D
Jelly- cramps are beareable now, bleeding is finally like a normal AF :hugs: just curious to see how this cycle will play out now


----------



## donnarobinson

So my top two opks are todays and bottom one is todau I did do one earlier and it was fainter but this one Ive done at same tome as yday and its slightly darker and Ive got ewcm!!! So excited as this is the first cycle since depo that Ive had it Ive put a pic up so U girls can tell me if it is defo ewcm! Hope u dont mind for the tmi x
 



Attached Files:







A0C554B3-805E-4670-BEC6-830357EFFC82.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









7F2D43AA-4106-4482-A1E3-1193E7890907.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## faithforbaby

donnarobinson said:


> So my top two opks are todays and bottom one is todau I did do one earlier and it was fainter but this one Ive done at same tome as yday and its slightly darker and Ive got ewcm!!! So excited as this is the first cycle since depo that Ive had it Ive put a pic up so U girls can tell me if it is defo ewcm! Hope u dont mind for the tmi x

I'd say positive!


----------



## Babybump87

Donna those are great signs! I would also say your OPK is positive . Although I am only just starting out using them properly too ! I would DTD to be sure ! 

Ive had no more spotting if I could even call it that, just little bits when I wiped now and then. Still got AF type cramps but strangely enough Ive had what looks like ECWM but its got a pink/brown tinge to it .... Its going to be a weird cycle! 

The only test I have left is a ClearBlue digital, what are my chances of that picking up something in the morning (DPO 11 , AF Due Thursday )


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Donna those are great signs! I would also say your OPK is positive . Although I am only just starting out using them properly too ! I would DTD to be sure !
> 
> Ive had no more spotting if I could even call it that, just little bits when I wiped now and then. Still got AF type cramps but strangely enough Ive had what looks like ECWM but its got a pink/brown tinge to it .... Its going to be a weird cycle!
> 
> The only test I have left is a ClearBlue digital, what are my chances of that picking up something in the morning (DPO 11 , AF Due Thursday )

Thanks hun! I am beyond excited lol. Ino sometimes we gear up and then dont actually ovulate but to even get a positive opk is amazing ! I hope I do ovulate and I catch this first egg but just to ovulate at all is great.. Ive got cramps tonight to .. I hope this is ur month hun. Ive only ever test 1 day before af is due and my lines are always so faint then. Ino people do get earlier bfps tho .. Ive done another ovulation test Ill post x


----------



## donnarobinson

So excited lol!


----------



## donnarobinson

&#128556;&#128512;
 



Attached Files:







D611974D-9220-4A65-81B8-034729BB9598.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Momof2onetube

Get to it Donna! :dust:
Just wanted to share some exciting news with you ladies that&#8217;s giving me something to occupy my mind! OH and I picked out, and put on lay away, a wedding set for me :happydance: I can&#8217;t wait, still a ways to go til it&#8217;s paid off but something to look forward to. For now I&#8217;ll just stare at photos of them :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> Get to it Donna! :dust:
> Just wanted to share some exciting news with you ladies thats giving me something to occupy my mind! OH and I picked out, and put on lay away, a wedding set for me :happydance: I cant wait, still a ways to go til its paid off but something to look forward to. For now Ill just stare at photos of them :haha:

Oh how exciting hun! X


----------



## jellybeanxx

Momof2onetube said:


> Get to it Donna! :dust:
> Just wanted to share some exciting news with you ladies thats giving me something to occupy my mind! OH and I picked out, and put on lay away, a wedding set for me :happydance: I cant wait, still a ways to go til its paid off but something to look forward to. For now Ill just stare at photos of them :haha:

So exciting! :wedding:


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh its all exciting news tonight ! 

Lets hope we all see some BFPs ! Donna Im glad your finally going in the right direction with your OPKs , must have been frustrating for you !


----------



## jlmeans0422

I am 6dpo and have been experiencing extreme fatigue. Anyone else experience that? I went to bed friday night at 730 and slept till 900 sat morning and napped throughout the day. Saturday night i went to sleep at 11 and woke up at 900 again sunday morning and fighting to stay awake right now.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your feeling so tired JL ! Hopefully thats a good sign ! 

Ive still got pain in my left ovary area no more spotting . Going to do a clear blue digital this morning ! Wish me luck ! Not holding out for it to show anything . Have to get some FRER later too ! Ha Im obsessed it snow testing time !


----------



## Babybump87

So my ClearBlue with weeks indicator showed not pregnant . Anyone ever taken these apart ? I know your not meant to but Im curious ... 

AF is due Thursday. Feeling pretty disappointed .


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive taken them apart only when Ive been pregnant tho .. had 3 lines but I think they always do dont they ? Im not sure .. doesnt mean ur out hun there not very sensitive.. 
So my ovulation tests are lighter today I have drunk lots tho with it being hot !! But I hope I have ovulated x


----------



## Babybump87

Oh Im not sure Donna . Ive never actually taken one apart . Just read conflicting things online as usual lol.

Fingers crossed your now in the two week wait !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- fx&#8217;d for you :dust: 
Baby- it&#8217;s still early for a digi I would think hun. You&#8217;re not out yet! :hugs:
AFM- I have an appt with my gyno next Tuesday. Yay! AF is nearly gone now too. I think I&#8217;ll start opks on CD10


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump Ive almost certainly taken one apart at some point but cant remember what was there! Theyre definitely one of those tests that should be taken after AF is due though as theyre much less sensitive. 

Donna fx! Hopefully youre entering the 2WW now! 

Jl how are you feeling now?

Mo2 good luck with the appointment! Will you get those blood test results there?

AF is pretty much done here too. Im going away for the weekend (DH is away on a stag do so Im taking the kids to Scotland for a few days) then will start OPKs next week when Im back!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly- my blood work came back Friday (from Thursday) at 1.3, which I wasn&#8217;t surprised at all, so doctor just said not pregnant. They wouldn&#8217;t confirm chemical as I don&#8217;t think they believe in them. Hoping my gyno doesn&#8217;t treat me like I&#8217;m crazy!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Well it makes sense that it wouldve dropped back down by then. Id be wary of a doctor that doesnt believe in chemical pregnancies. Hope the gynaecologist is more sensible!


----------



## Babybump87

True ladies Ive only used digis when I was late for my AF with DD1 and on the day AF was due with DD2.

Ive had some more light pink discharge only when I wipe. Find this waiting so frustrating ! Im going to go and find some more tests tomorrow ! Thanks x 

Glad both your AFs are nearly over ! Mom the only person who is crazy is your GP!


----------



## Babybump87

No need for more tests AF is starting up now 2 days early . I ovulated around 12 days ago according to my positive OPK. Is this something to do with my luteal phase? Is 12 days short ? 

Oh I dunno just feeling pretty bummed. My AFs seem to be following the same pattern 24/25 days


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> No need for more tests AF is starting up now 2 days early . I ovulated around 12 days ago according to my positive OPK. Is this something to do with my luteal phase? Is 12 days short ?
> 
> Oh I dunno just feeling pretty bummed. My AFs seem to be following the same pattern 24/25 days

Sorry af has showed hun! From what Ive read 12 days is fine they say anything above 10 is ok 
14 is average but 12 is fine .. I dont really no though just going by what Ive seen online .. 
my eldest son isnt very well I think its the heat hes complaining of headache and hes got a bad cough so were off to the drs to be checked shortly it is so hot here x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- still really sleepy and getting this terrible heart burn type crap thats making me feel ungodly sick. 

I caved and tested with an Iproven this morning and was a BFN but something told me to use my frer. I had planned to wait til tomorrow but I followed my gut and dipped it. Its a faint BFP but being how my track record has been going I wont actually get to excited yet. Last month CD23 I got my BFP and everyday after til CD27 when it came up not and then AF arrived CD28 or 29. That was the only frer I had on hand and I probably wont get out to buy anymore til Thursday. I told myself because of the previous back to back CP i wasnt going to test early but failed there. Really hoping this little bean sticks this month.


----------



## faithforbaby

Good morning!! I hope you all have a great day no matter where you are in the journey! We got this! Hubs and I are holding on to faith for sure! I started using my OPKs this morning, obviously it was negative, but I want to actually check to see if there's progression for once rather than sporadically use them ! :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- sorry AF showed hun :hugs: but a 12-14 day LP is normal 

Donna- hope your boy feels better :hugs: 

Jl- fx&#8217;d this bean is sticky!! :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump sorry AF got you! Id be happy with a 12 day LP. 10-16 days is supposed to be in the range of normal.

Donna I hope your lad feels better soon!

Jl fx for you! Hope that line continues to darken and this one is a sticky bean!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Any of you ladies ever experienced back pain with ovulation? Got a sore mid/lower back today, it is more on my left side and kind of feels like its wrapping around my side to my abdomen a bit. It started of feeling kind of across my back but the last hour or so its really more on my left.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly- how are you hun? When are you starting opks? My apps are seriously so messed up from last cycle :cry: I&#8217;m still spotting but it&#8217;s nearly done. My one app has me set to ov tomorrow based on my last 20 day cycle :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies , I dont really know about LPs so just thought I would ask if its normal lol . 

JL - Hope your tests get darker ! 

Looks like I might ovulate twice next month , first and last week, If my AFs continue the way they have . Anyone else ?


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> No need for more tests AF is starting up now 2 days early . I ovulated around 12 days ago according to my positive OPK. Is this something to do with my luteal phase? Is 12 days short ?
> 
> Oh I dunno just feeling pretty bummed. My AFs seem to be following the same pattern 24/25 days
> 
> Sorry af has showed hun! From what Ive read 12 days is fine they say anything above 10 is ok
> 14 is average but 12 is fine .. I dont really no though just going by what Ive seen online ..
> my eldest son isnt very well I think its the heat hes complaining of headache and hes got a bad cough so were off to the drs to be checked shortly it is so hot here xClick to expand...

Hows your son ?


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> No need for more tests AF is starting up now 2 days early . I ovulated around 12 days ago according to my positive OPK. Is this something to do with my luteal phase? Is 12 days short ?
> 
> Oh I dunno just feeling pretty bummed. My AFs seem to be following the same pattern 24/25 days
> 
> Sorry af has showed hun! From what Ive read 12 days is fine they say anything above 10 is ok
> 14 is average but 12 is fine .. I dont really no though just going by what Ive seen online ..
> my eldest son isnt very well I think its the heat hes complaining of headache and hes got a bad cough so were off to the drs to be checked shortly it is so hot here xClick to expand...
> 
> Hows your son ?Click to expand...

 Hes ok thank you hun. Dr said his tonsils are swollen .. but he doesnt need antibiotics hes seemed ok today. Thank you for asking .. 
Im not convinced I ovulated with my opks not being fully the same colour but Im hopefully. & they were defo darker than they have been all these months so things are defo heading in the right direction . X


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna Ive had cycles where I havent seen my OPKs go fully dark but I still get a temp rise. Hope thats the case for you! 

Babybump do you mean youll have two cycles within the same month? Mine could go that way as well, if the this cycle doesnt work Ill probably be ovulating again by the end of August if things stay as regular as they have been. Not sure if thatll happen though! 

Mo2 I hope that spotting stops soon for you! Ill not start OPKs until were back from our weekend away so probably on Monday. Im still struggling mentally, Im feeling quite low to be honest. Physically I seem okay, bleeding has stopped now. How are you feeling?


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thanks ladies, I was able to sneak out and pick up more frer but I plan to try and hold out til Thursday to test again. I would like to get to walmart and get some of their cheapies. I am having a really hard time believing it this round and sadly I don't find myself as excited. Does that make me a horrible person?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Not at all jl! Its understandable that youll feel apprehensive and not necessarily excited. Its perfectly okay to feel like that.
Fx for Thursday!


----------



## Babybump87

Glad all is well with your son Donna ! 

Sorry yes Jelly two cycles within the one month! I should ovulate the first week of August and then again the last week ! God knows which day though ! 

Its going to be a busy August in our house hahaha !! 

Oh god definitely not JL after all you have been through lately too! Its hard to get excited . Fingers crossed for Thursday x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly - I&#8217;m doing ok, trying to stay positive. After all, if I get my sticky bean this cycle, I&#8217;ll have a Feb, March and then an April birthday for my kids :haha: that&#8217;d be kinda neat
Jl - that does not make you a horrible person at all hun :hugs: I think we all understand here! 
Baby - if my cycles stay short, I&#8217;ll be in the same boat too. Hmm :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

jellybeanxx said:


> Donna Ive had cycles where I havent seen my OPKs go fully dark but I still get a temp rise. Hope thats the case for you!
> 
> Babybump do you mean youll have two cycles within the same month? Mine could go that way as well, if the this cycle doesnt work Ill probably be ovulating again by the end of August if things stay as regular as they have been. Not sure if thatll happen though!
> 
> Mo2 I hope that spotting stops soon for you! Ill not start OPKs until were back from our weekend away so probably on Monday. Im still struggling mentally, Im feeling quite low to be honest. Physically I seem okay, bleeding has stopped now. How are you feeling?

Thats really good good to no hun thank you! I hope your feeling better soon hun a break away will do U good x x


----------



## Babybump87

We shall see how our cycles unfold then ladies . Im hoping for two shots lol, surely we have got to strike lucky with one of those cycles! 

AF is light usually it starts off really heavy for a day or two then settles down . Hope it doesnt come at me heavy tomrrow!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Finally home and able to get on my computer and share my test. This was this morning at 8 DPO. It is super light but I compared it to my test last cycle at 8 DPO and they look identical, not sure if I should be start to worry now or late.
 



Attached Files:







20180724_063458.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## faithforbaby

Positive is positive - I've got all good vibes going your way! Stay positive!


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? I'm trying for #2 but still breastfeeding dd (9.5 months old) and don't have my period back yet, so not really expecting anything for a while. I'd love to have a group to chat with though while I try!


----------



## faithforbaby

MissYogi said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? I'm trying for #2 but still breastfeeding dd (9.5 months old) and don't have my period back yet, so not really expecting anything for a while. I'd love to have a group to chat with though while I try!

Welcome!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome MissYogi! I read that increasing your calorie intake can help kick start ovulation when youre breastfeeding as it convinces your body it has enough energy for both. 

Jl thats a really good line for 8DPO. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean! 

Babybump hope youre doing okay today and AF hasnt become too heavy!

Donna Im not sure how relaxing my trip will be as its just me and the kids! A change of scenery will be good though.

Mo2 thatll be a good birthday pattern for your kids. I reckon its meant to be! I really want a spring or summer baby after my two being autumn and winter. The long dark nights were hard!


----------



## donnarobinson

I see the line jl! 
Ahh jellybean the change of scenery will defo be good . 
I would like a spring summer baby to .. all mine are winter ! I have January, February and March babies ! X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jl - definitely seeing the line hun! Fx&#8217;d it gets darker for you!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Jelly - AF is still lighter than usual ! Enjoy your trip away . things always seem different when your away ! 

I see your lines Jl good luck ! 

I have February and December babies so a spring / summer one would be amazing!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I was really hoping for a Oct/Nov baby. Most of our girls are summer babies and back to back. I felt like I needed something different. If this bean sticks we will have April, May x2, June and July (2 are mine from previous marriage and 2 are his from previous).


----------



## Momof2onetube

Miss- I missed your post, welcome! I never had AF while I bf&#8217;d eirher of my kiddies til they were fully weaned at a year old each. Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Donna what do you do for winter birthday parties? I only have spring babies and we've always had outdoor events to celebrate.

Jl that's a wonderful line for 8dpo! Fx this is the sticky one.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I see the line! Congrats!

I have November and April babies, wanted a summer baby or early fall. But dh will be away a lot so that makes timing hard. I think well just get what we get. Oh well. I just dread being pregnant third trimester in winter and dressing my boys in snowsuits while Im the size of a house... ugh... and we have snow till April here. Like -45 temps till March and April slightly better. I just dont want to deal with that when Im huge and uncomfortable...


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Donna what do you do for winter birthday parties? I only have spring babies and we've always had outdoor events to celebrate.
> 
> Jl that's a wonderful line for 8dpo! Fx this is the sticky one.

We have had a few parties at soft play centre and weve had a few little house tea partys .. or we just take them bowling etc .. there still only young really so it hasnt been to much of a problem yet thays part of the reason id love a summer baby tho so I could have a nice party outside for them x


----------



## jlmeans0422

I think I am driving myself crazy. I took a FRER again this morning at 10 dpo and my line is definitely darker today than it was 2 days ago. With same sample I dipped an Iproven test which was negative and also an equate digital which came up not pregnant. I ran to walmart and picked up some of their cheapie (first signal) and blue dye clearblue tests and used 2ndMU (3hr hold) but with both I think I just have line eye and that they maybe negative too.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jl- I just saw your photos in another thread. That FRER is definitely :bfp:! Maybe the others aren&#8217;t as sensitive :hugs:


----------



## jlmeans0422

That is my hope but the clearblue says 5 days before missed period and I am 4 days away. The clearblue, iproven and the digi all said like 50+% chance of accuracy (4 days out)so i guess it could be to soon still.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jl - I have everything crossed for you hun! But that FRER is definitely promising, especially for 10dpo :)


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thank you! I hate this TWW so much haha


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping because they frer is definitely getting darker it's a good sign! I saw something faint on the first signal as well...


----------



## jlmeans0422

Giggle- makes me happy to know im not completely loosing my mind as it feels like I am!


----------



## faithforbaby

&#129310;&#127996;Fingers crossed for you! I see it faintly on First Signal too!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Im so silly :haha: took an opk today, CD8 and it was stark white. Had a little laugh at myself. But poas is so addicting! Curious if Ill ov CD11 again or if itll be later and Ill actually have a longer cycle :shrug:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Ladies I am shaking like crazy. I caved and ran to the store again for the second time today and this time I bought the first response digital. I don't know how long my hold was but I decided I had to go and I was going to test. Low and behold yes with a +. I don't plan to tell my husband until I get the doctor results saying it's true and I'm not sending a doctor's appointment until Aunt Flo is officially late which she is scheduled to show Monday. Fingers crossed she stays away and this little baby is going to stick.


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations jl!!!!! Omg I don't know how you can hold the secret that long! Iongest i've gone was about 10 hours :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jl - huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Wow congratulations JL!

Oh my ! Good luck keeping the pregnancy a secret ! I wouldnt be able to!


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Im so silly :haha: took an opk today, CD8 and it was stark white. Had a little laugh at myself. But poas is so addicting! Curious if Ill ov CD11 again or if itll be later and Ill actually have a longer cycle :shrug:

Peeing on a OPK is sometimes just as nerve wrecking as a HPT . We all want to see those two little lines


----------



## jlmeans0422

Honestly didn't think I'd be able to keep the secret either. Since this is like the third time I would be telling him I was pregnant I don't want to get his hopes up anymore than I may be getting mine up


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JL CONGRATS!!!! :) Hope this one is super sticky!!! 

Jelly sorry you are still feeling down emotionally but I really hope this next cycle you are super fertile and get a sticky lil bean! 

Baby -Sorry you got your period but that is cool that you will ovulate twice this cycle! 

Momof2- Hoping you also are super fertile this cycle and catch that bean! 

Any ladies I missed sorry and hope you all get a sticky bean this cycle too! 

I am just back from getting married and I am exhausted. Was nice not thinking about trying to get pregnant for a few days.  I am on cycle day 7 tomorrow and will ovulate next weekend. Woot!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations jl! Keeping everything crossed for you!

And congratulations on the wedding Hoping. Wishing you and MrHoping a very happy future together! 

Ava moved my fertile window to start this morning, just as Im away from my husband for 4 days :dohh:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congrats Hoping! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping congratulations! How was the wedding? Any drama? I feel like no wedding is complete without a touch of drama :haha:

Jl i can definitely understand that. Hope you two will be appropriately celebrating soon!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Any idea whats going on with my chart? My temps are going up. Is it even possible to ovulate on CD6?! Not sure if its super early ovulation (maybe related to the chemical?) or this month will be anovulatory and this is the start of my chart going all over the place :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







F10D8893-4EAC-44FC-82D0-D4FFC064A52B.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> JL CONGRATS!!!! :) Hope this one is super sticky!!!
> 
> Jelly sorry you are still feeling down emotionally but I really hope this next cycle you are super fertile and get a sticky lil bean!
> 
> Baby -Sorry you got your period but that is cool that you will ovulate twice this cycle!
> 
> Momof2- Hoping you also are super fertile this cycle and catch that bean!
> 
> Any ladies I missed sorry and hope you all get a sticky bean this cycle too!
> 
> I am just back from getting married and I am exhausted. Was nice not thinking about trying to get pregnant for a few days.  I am on cycle day 7 tomorrow and will ovulate next weekend. Woot!

Congratulations on the wedding hun!!!! X


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Hoping congratulations! How was the wedding? Any drama? I feel like no wedding is complete without a touch of drama :haha:
> 
> Jl i can definitely understand that. Hope you two will be appropriately celebrating soon!


Was totally going to ask the same questions !

Congratulations, hope it was everything you wished it would be ! X


----------



## Babybump87

How often are you ladies DTD ? Sorry to ask just curious if we should DTD everyday or ever other day this cycle .


----------



## gigglebox

Jelly wish i could help but I don't know anything about charting...from my limited knowledge though looks like you haven't o'd yet...? Doesn't a cover line need to be established then temp goes above that to confirm o?

Bb I just always try to get sex in the day before ov (if i feel it coming on) and the day of ov. Everything else is bonus. O-1 and o day this pregnancy was the only sex we had in my fertile window. I conceived my two boys this way as well...the exception was the m/c, which was 0-3/4. Hth


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations jl!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No drama! :) It all went well. Thank you ladies! 

Baby I have sex like everyday or every other day and I still do not get pregnant (except the one time) lol. You can be doing everything right and still only have a 20% chance of pregnancy. So have sex when you feel like it but make sure like Giggle says you get it on before,during,and maybe one day after O if you can at least!


Jelly- Has anything changed temp wise around you? Maybe that is causing the early up swing? You can O early after a chemical though I have heard!


----------



## Babybump87

We DTD on O day last cycle plus the three days before O and some In between lol 

We may go for every other day this cycle and see what happens. 

When are you ladies supposed to be ovulating this month ? Its around 3 August for me I think

Ive not got a clue with charts Jelly hope you figure it out


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

4th or 5th for me!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump we DTD most days but wondering if we should drop to every other day as my husband isnt as young as he used to be :haha: he got tested years ago and his count was really high but morphology was only about 2% so high frequency should be better for us. Dont know how that count has survived over the last few years! 

Gigglebox FF usually gives the cover line at around 3DPO. My temps are following the usual pattern of how they rise after ovulation which is what was confusing me. Mine tend to creep up rather than spike straight away. I probably shouldve said that in my post!

Hoping weve been having a major heatwave but its been going on for a while. Its meant to get a bit cooler tomorrow so will see how effect that has, thanks!


----------



## MissYogi

I feel like this might be a ridiculous question but I still need to know. For those of you trying for second (or third or fourth or fifth) children, how the heckadoodle do you get an accurate chart? I used to temp but now I'm awake multiple times a night tending to dd, when would I ever take my temp? Is it just not an option until she's sleeping through the night?


----------



## jellybeanxx

MissYogi I use an Ava bracelet, its the only way my temps arent all over the place!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Just over here doing opks :coffee: seeing a tad progression from yesterday. Not quite sure that I&#8217;ll ov CD11 again (tomorrow), but I just barely caught my surge last cycle :shrug:


----------



## AliJo

Miss - I tried temping.. and although I could still spot some of the changes overall.. definitely wasn't accurate! I just gave up and used OPKs then just said whatever.. just going to go for it since my cycles were regular by then. I did use OPKs the cycle I got pregnant but only the day before I expected a positive and the day of. 

I was up several times a night between both my boys. Neither of them are very good sleepers. Now I'm going to add a newborn into the mix :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am also thinking we might need to dtd every other day but just cause I hear it helps :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok .. we normally dtd every other night .. so Ive had sore boobs for days and a banging headache.. IF I did ovulate last week Im 6/7 dpo Im not banking on it but Ill test next week. Ive not had any more spotting etc for 10 days which is good considering I spotted lots but I would either like a proper period or a bfp ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah we are going to go for every other day. Unless I pick up a positive on the OPK . 

Ooo good luck for your testing Donna ! 

Hoping today is the last day of my AF. 

I am just trying to figure out a outfit to wear to a family wedding I have no clue !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Donna! :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh annoyingly AF is still hanging around, not sure why as they are usually 4/5 days. 

And my fertile window is *supposed* to start today. Can I use OPKs whip AF is here, dont really know if it will give me accurate results . Urgh so annoyed lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry AF is being a pain Baby :hugs: not sure about the opks, I&#8217;d probably try one as soon as it&#8217;s gone. 
I think I missed my surge this cycle. Felt a whole whack of ov pains last night, gonna do an opk shortly and see what&#8217;s up :shrug: dtd anyways!


----------



## Babybump87

Never mind Mom it was only slight spotting seems to have stopped now! 

Hope you havent missed your surge good luck with your next test !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump glad the spotting has stopped now but I cant think of why it would interfere with an OPK so I wouldnt worry!

Mo2 hopefully thats you in the 2WW now then!

I just got back from my trip and got a nearly positive OPK. EWCM started this morning so hopefully catching my surge on the way up rather than the way down! No idea why my temps have already started climbing though :shrug:


----------



## Babybump87

Im sure I was somewhere might even have been on here that sometimes you can get a surge before AF so that got me thinking lol never mind anyway thanks! 

Ohh those are good signs Jelly! Fingers crossed for you ! Hope you had a good trip !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ooh I see what you mean babybump, I thought you meant the actually bleeding! Ive heard that about the ore AF surge as well.


----------



## Momof2onetube

So Im gonna say I havent missed my surge, just going to have a later ov date than last cycle. Im getting low on opks though :nope: hopefully its pos tomorrow! Not sure why all of the ov pains last night though. Hmm
 



Attached Files:







D02B85BA-764D-40E2-8F9D-FE7BA09335E4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 I read that ov pains can actually be the follicle maturing and growing rather than it actually releasing if that makes sense?

Im so confused today. My temp has continued rising (started going up CD6). Im CD12 today and FF has given me crosshairs and put me at 4DPO. OPK was pretty much positive this morning. Ava (which doesnt take OPKs into account) predicts Ill ovulate tomorrow.
So confused :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

Mo2 looks like its gearing up .. 
nothing to report here .. 8dpo if I ovulated my boobs and nipples having been killing for the last few days my nipples have been constantly hard to &#128514;&#128514; and Ive been having headaches .. I feel pregnant but Ino its probally just the depo &#128514;&#128514; its been 5 months since it expired I really dont no how it can still be in my system now ! Its driving me mad .. Ive got some tests coming probz be here Wednesday so Ill try them Im not holding my breath but hopefully Ill have at least a period if I did ovulate x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Today&#8217;s opk is darker, but still not pos. I think it might be safe to say that my chemical has regulated me, which I was hoping would be the case. As long as my LP doesn&#8217;t end up being 9 days still 
Jelly- that is really confusing hun, hopefully you get it sorted out!
Donna- those were all of my symptoms last cycle :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Anyone going to wait to test this cycle? I am thinking like the day before my period or two days before if I can make it!! lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m going to wait! I think :haha: that&#8217;s my plan anyways. The 14th I should be officially late


----------



## gigglebox

Just reporting we're expecting ds3!

Ohhh i look forward to your upcoming tests ladies! Mo2
I hope your positive opk is near!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Just reporting we're expecting ds3!
> 
> Ohhh i look forward to your upcoming tests ladies! Mo2
> I hope your positive opk is near!

Aww congratulations! Boys are amazing &#128153;&#128153; x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Gender test already GIGS?! wow! CONGRATS !!!!

Momof2 14th? That is one fast cycle you got but I think you mentioned that!

If my calculations are correct I will ovulate this Friday or Sat!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Giggle- congrats on team blue!! 
Hoping- last cycle was super short, so I&#8217;m a little unsure when to exactly expect AF :wacko: my LP was 9 days, hoping it&#8217;s longer but not holding my breath


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2- I hope it gets longer for you. Are you going to try the Vitamin B this time?


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Just reporting we're expecting ds3!
> 
> Ohhh i look forward to your upcoming tests ladies! Mo2
> I hope your positive opk is near!


Aww amazing congratulations ! Any names for him yet ?!


----------



## Babybump87

Oo those symptoms are sounding good Donna ! Good luck 

Hoping - I may also ovulate around Fri/Sat too, done my first OPK this afternoon CD7 and its faint already!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- I see my gyno tomorrow! Going to see what he suggests, to either lengthen my LP or help a bean stick. If I&#8217;m not gonna ov til Wednesday/Thursday then the 14th might be too early for me to test :wacko: coming off bc is so much fun, said no one ever


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yay we are all really close in the TWW fun!


----------



## Babybump87

Hope your appointment goes well Mom 

Urgh the joys of the TWW haha ! 

Ive also had some EWCM today. I had very little last cycle if I remember rightly .


----------



## Momof2onetube

TWW... yippee :rofl:


----------



## donnarobinson

Tested today negative . To early really tho &#128514; ! My nipples are killing me literally cant even touch them but my boobs have eased up. I feel pregnant but Ino its wishful thinking .. feeling deflated today! Like my cycle is never going to return to normal and Ill never get pregnant &#129328;! Sure I will but its horrible not knowing whats going on. On the plus side Ive had no random
Bleeding now for two weeks so Im
Hoping thays easing of ! Hopefully my next will be a real period if not a bfp! X


----------



## OdetteDC

Hi Ladies!

I have been ttc #2 for 4 months, I went to the Gynae in May and he said that I am not ovulating, we went on a course of Hormone pills in order for me to have AF....
(AF disappeared in March 2018) 

AF was 8 June 2018 - ended 11 June 2018
Then AF AGAIN 25 June 2018 - Ended 28 June 2018.

Went back , and still not ovulating, 
The gynae then advised that my tubes might be blocked, and that I should wait for my next AF so that I can schedule an HSG. 

Up until now , still no AF, and still not pregnant. 

:wacko::wacko::wacko:

can anyone advise if I should schedule my hsg even though I have not had AF ? 

I am 24 Years Old... 

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry bout the negative Donna but I like how you have stayed positive through all of this crap you are dealing with. I would be super frustrated as well! I hope since the bleeding has stopped for two weeks that this might be your cycle!! 

Odette: I am sorry I do not have much advise on HSG but definitely ask in the forum that way more ladies can see it and respond. Good luck!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- I really hope this is it for you! If I remember correctly you&#8217;re coming off depo? Took me about 4-5 months to regulate after Depo, it sucked, it&#8217;s not an easy one to come off of


----------



## gigglebox

Odette would blocked tubes cause annovulation? Have you been looked at for pcos?

Thanks Babyb, yes we have decided on Myles for the first name but no idea on a middle name lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Cute giggle! Congrats ;)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Giggle thats such a lovely name!

Mo2 how did your appointment go? 

My temp has been continuing to rise today (not stopped creeping up since CD6) but had a positive OPK yesterday so hopefully in the 2WW now. Just have to be good and not test until at least 10 days from now when AF is due :angelnot:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You got this Jelly!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I need you to be my accountability buddy Hoping :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I will help you!! I have to wait like 18 days to test lol At least only 10 for you! bahaha


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly- it&#8217;s in an hour and a half! I will update once I&#8217;m done :) 
Just got my pos opk! Gotta convince OH to dtd tonight or I&#8217;m likely out :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2- Tonight and tomorrow lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Alright, so my gyno was super nice! Said it could take 3-6 months to regulate but if I&#8217;m not pregnant with a sticky bean in 6 months, to go back for fertility treatment. He recommends that I start a prenatal vitamin now, so I&#8217;m gonna pick those up later and get started :) he said I&#8217;m more than welcome to call him when I get a pos hpt and he will send me for an early scan to rule out ectopic. So no need to deal with my fam doc!


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely name for your boy Giggle! 

Oh wow what a great doctor you had Mom compared to your GP anyway! Least you can bypass him now which can only be a good thing ! Hope your vitamins help! 

Ohh testing talk! Cant wait to see more tests lol ! Im testing on 15th August which is 3 days before AF .


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> Donna- I really hope this is it for you! If I remember correctly youre coming off depo? Took me about 4-5 months to regulate after Depo, it sucked, its not an easy one to come off of

Yeh hun I only had one shot of depo in December last year it expired February 27th! 
Ive had on off bleeding since but nothing I could call a proper period .. hoping things are sorting there self out now ! X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- I was the same when I stopped Depo to try for DD, the off and on bleeding :dohh: fx&#8217;d you&#8217;re sorted out now!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Momof2!!! Glad he took care of you.


----------



## Babybump87

So after my very faint OPK yesterday, the two I have took today are totally negative. 

I got my positive OPK on cycle day 12 last month so we shall see this month!


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:
 

> Donna- I was the same when I stopped Depo to try for DD, the off and on bleeding :dohh: fxd youre sorted out now!

Its glad to no its normal
And that you managed to conceive after it ! X I hope so I really do x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- what CD are you now? Is it possible you missed your surge and are in TWW? 
Donna- completely normal unfortunately. I never went back on Depo since DD, stuck to the pill! But since you only had one shot, it shouldnt take you as long as it did me to conceive. Fxd :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 sounds like a great appointment, its so reassuring when you know youve got a decent doctor backing you!


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- what CD are you now? Is it possible you missed your surge and are in TWW?
> Donna- completely normal unfortunately. I never went back on Depo since DD, stuck to the pill! But since you only had one shot, it shouldnt take you as long as it did me to conceive. Fxd :hugs:

I always said Id never have the depo .. I only did because we had an unxpected bfp last year which unfortunately ended in a loss .. we decided we wasnt having any more children so I had the depo the same day as the loss thinking we were done but then obv changed our minds .. so I hvemt had a proper period since September last year which was my last one before I had the bfp at the end of October and I had the loss in December so its been a long time since the real period ! Just want everything back to normal now !! X 
Ive tested again today still negative still early tho I didnt even get a hint of a line till my period was due with my second so either early or Im not pregnant x


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- what CD are you now? Is it possible you missed your surge and are in TWW?
> Donna- completely normal unfortunately. I never went back on Depo since DD, stuck to the pill! But since you only had one shot, it shouldnt take you as long as it did me to conceive. Fxd :hugs:

Id guess that I havent missed it yet Mom Im cycle day 9 today.

Hate the Depo ! Id never ever get it again ! I hope things settle down for you Donna! Good luck with your tests .


----------



## donnarobinson

Girls my internet cheapies just come and I did this but Im thinking a dye run ? Because my line is to close to the other I think ? X
 



Attached Files:







A1321B93-07E9-40BC-B55B-490B5D8F173A.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna that does look quite close to the control line but I dont think it looks like dye run? 
How long after you took the test did you take the photo?


----------



## donnarobinson

Like a minute or so within the time frame x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Has it stayed since then? It looks like a pretty convincing line!


----------



## donnarobinson

Barely there Ill try again later and in the morning with fmu x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby - I wouldn&#8217;t think you&#8217;ve missed it then hun, hopefully you get something today or tomorrow!
Donna - I definitely see a line there. Fx&#8217;d for you!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes it is pretty close to the control line. Try again! :) woot woot!


----------



## donnarobinson

I did another and there is the faintest line ever dno if it can be picked up tho Ill test again in the morning x 
It was such a clear pink line to this morning x
 



Attached Files:







7259EDAA-91EF-4471-9F14-8685A4AFFA6B.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9









7676814A-A9B2-4062-B51C-607DD9630A41.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bella12

Hello Ladies! Mind if I join? I'm trying for number 3. Last month we dtd once and then I went away for two weeks. I was 7 days away from ovulation. I have taken two tests both negative. So I'm certain I'm not pregnant. August will be our first official month of trying. 

I'm excited and nervous. Not sure my life can handle the extra chaos but I really want another one. Lol


----------



## Babybump87

Im starting to get some faint lines back on my OPKs !

Ohh Donna I see a line on your first test good luck for next test ! 

Welcome Bella ! Good luck . I am also nervous and excited we are on our 5th cycle now ! Extra chaos, extra fun although like you not sure how I will cope at first haha !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna- I do not see anything on the newer test booo Hate WHEN tests get you excited and then the next one is :(. Good luck girly!!! Hope you get a nice strong line soon! 

Bella- Welcome! I am not sure how I will feel about the chaos either and my kids are 9 and 7 so this is really starting over lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- good news! Hopefully you get your pos soon! :dust: 
Bella- welcome! Also nervous about 3 but if I&#8217;m gonna have 1 more, I&#8217;d like it to be soon lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome Bella! I worry about the chaos too but at the same time I want the chaos :haha: when I think of having 3 kids I tend to think of how lovely itll be when theyre older. I know its going to be really hard when theyre all small but itll be worth it.

Donna Im not sure if I can see a line on that second test? Hope the next one is clearer!


----------



## Bella12

Hoping4number3- Maybe the older children will be able to help you out with the baby &#55357;&#56842;. 

Momof2- I'd also like it to be soon. Not sure if both my tubes are working after my son. According to the doctors there was supposed to be a good chance I couldn't get pregnant at all. I was lucky and conceived my daughter after 3 months. 

Jellybean- I also look forward to the chaos when they are older but also when I'm older. My parents had 4 kids and now have 9 grandkids. They are surrounded by a loving family during retirement. I know it is silly to think that far ahead but I'd be nice to have that when I'm old. &#55357;&#56437;&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;

My children are 1 and 3. If I get pregnant right away by some miracle, they'd be 2 and 4. That's a whole lot of little people in one house. 

Fingers crossed you'll all see your positive soon.


----------



## Momof2onetube

It&#8217;s almost midnight here, so I&#8217;m almost 2dpo lol but who&#8217;s counting? :haha: sore boobs and headache, same as last cycle so I guess those are my I&#8217;ve ov&#8217;d symptoms. Countdown to pregnancy has my chances of conception as high :) here we go tww!


----------



## donnarobinson

So Ive tested again this morning and there negative its hard not to be disappointed.. technically I normally hve. 14 day lutual phase and wouldnt be due a period till Sunday if this was a normal cycle . My boobs are hurting again today and my nipples are just still so sore ! Im hoping If Im not pregnant which I doubt I am that my period will start next week to show I at least ovulated ! X


----------



## jellybeanxx

Bella I tend to think about having the house full of kids and grand kids in my older years too. Its a nice thought!

Donna sorry for the BFN. Very early days, hopefully youll get that second line soon!

Mo2 happy 2WW! I hope the time passes quickly and ends in 2 lines!

Ive just posted a separate thread but Ive no idea whats happening this month. I had a temp drop this morning after its been going up since CD6 and I had a positive OPK on CD12. No idea where I am in my cycle. I think the chemical messed my body up and this cycle is probably a write off :cry:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay 2 dpo momof2! GOOD luck!! :) 

Jelly- Sorry about the temp drop but maybe if you did already ovulate it could just be a small dip and go back up? 

Donna- Sorry about the negatives :( I hope you get your BFP this cycle but if not AF on time would be nice to at least show you ovulated! I totally get that!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck in your TWW Mom ! 

Sorry about you BFN Donna ! Hopefully it will come soon. 

My OPKs have only been showing a faint line up until this afternoons one . I think tomorrows may be positive !


----------



## Babybump87

Todays OPK
 



Attached Files:







1581EBD6-7A94-4956-A3EE-5AD47113A9C9.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Getting there Bbump!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay Baby, almost there! :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah was kinda wondering what was going on after the negatives but hey ho. Its nearly there !! 

I dont feel as excited this month as I did last few cycles , do you guys ever feel like that ?! . Maybe its just because we havent got anywhere yet. Obviously I will be over the moon when it does happen !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Weird question... anyone experience a sore uterus/cervix after dtd around ov? Every time I cough it feels like I have pulled muscles up in there! I&#8217;m only 2dpo so way too early to feel anything pregnancy related :wacko:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes babybump I get that. I am normally not impressed with anything or excited until after I ovulate lol!

Hmm Momof2 not sure I have felt that. Maybe he hit the cervix and irritated it? I know sex for me can be painful sometimes when the cervix moves down lower.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks Hoping! Extremely possible he was hitting my cervix. I don&#8217;t check CP at all, is it low after ov again? :dohh: feel like I should know this, but it&#8217;s been years lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 the only time I notice my cervix is the same every month is when its soft and high around ovulation. The rest of the month there doesnt seem much pattern with it. It just goes where it wants :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

So Im spotting pink this morning a tiny bit but its tjere boobs are killing Im really hoping this is going to be a proper period its been almost 3 weeks since any sort of spotting and that was only a tiny bit for a few days ! My 7 day bleeding was the beginning of July .. I was totally gutted to see the blood I really feel pregnant but I think we convince our self we are dont we &#128514; x fingers crossed this turns to a period x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

momof2 - I believe the cervix actually moves around all day is what I read.

Donna- I hope this is it for you as well! So frustrating! 

as for me- Got my positive smiley 30 mins ago (7:30 Am) Right on time. Looks like I will be a 28 day cycle again and I am already having cramping so may be ovulating soon. Hopefully DTD from last night was good enough. I made us skip Wednesday night to build up the spermies.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx&#8217;d Donna! Sorry you may be out, but let&#8217;s hope that&#8217;s your body sorted out :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls there isnt much there at all just pink slightly when I wipe. Hopefully will turn to more x


----------



## Babybump87

Arghhh these OPKs are driving me crazy this month. Barley any progression just faint lines then yesterday got the strong lines I showed your girls , now today totally negative no hint of any line ! 

Wondering if I have actually ovulated?! Im cycle day 11 today. I am having a serious amount of EWCM more than any other month! 

Will post a pic of my OPKs for this month so far later when get home lol see what you girls think !


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks girls there isnt much there at all just pink slightly when I wipe. Hopefully will turn to more x


Hoping this is your AF if no positive test !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- sorry your opks are being wishy washy! That&#8217;s annoying. I almost missed my surge by a few hours, again. I seem to get my pos at 11am the day of ov and then back to neg :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- sorry your opks are being wishy washy! Thats annoying. I almost missed my surge by a few hours, again. I seem to get my pos at 11am the day of ov and then back to neg :wacko:

Oh that was a close one lol ! Glad you caught it on time ! Im going to do another OPK later ... have to hold off on any bathroom trips until then


----------



## faithforbaby

I had my first apt with my RE today since my son was born to try for #3. I've been tying to pay close attention to my cycle and have had ewcm starting last night and today. He did a baseline ultrasound to see where I was. He said lining is great, he sees pre-ovulatory fluid and a 37mm follicle ready to go! That seems big? Anyone had this happen with success!? He told me to proceed with a baby making the rest the weekend! &#128578;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Whoo seems like a good one! Get going on DTD! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Whoo seems like a good one! Get going on DTD! :)

We certainly will! Now I'm just concerned it's too big, (dang google). Surely my doc would have told me if he thought it was too big to work, right?! Then my other thought was that there is probably little research because typically the only people who "know" what the follicle sizes they have are doing fertility and being followed by a specialist with IUIa etc. Perhaps women who ovulate naturally have bigger follicles and don't know &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;Lol


----------



## Bella12

Donna- I'm in the same boat as you. My period is 5 days late. I was spotting this AM. I just want my period to come so I can get in the game. Lol. My cycles have been irregular since I stopped BF my DD.

As for the rest of you, you seem to know so much more about this than I do with all this cervix talk. I'm just trying to figure out how my ovulation strips work. Lol

Hoping- that is very exciting. Fingers crossed this is your month.


----------



## Bella12

Faith- I know nothing about follicles but doc knows best. If he didn't mention anything, I'd say everything is looking good. :)


----------



## Babybump87

Faith - glad your appointment went well trust the doc not doc google thats for sure . One thing I have learned last few years is dont google anything . It only makes you stress / worry more .

Bella - I know absolutely nothing about checking my cervix and OPKs for that matter . I often post to get everyone elses opinions which is what I am going to do on my next post lol


----------



## Babybump87

Thoughts on my OPKs ? Sorry about the bad taping haha 
On the days I have done two OPKs the first one is morning the second is afternoon . Im sure I see a faint line on my afternoon OPK today .

Would you say Ive had my surge this month ?!
 



Attached Files:







335175A9-09FC-4B33-BA86-2A5D715B7AD3.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Momof2onetube

Faith- Im with Bella and Baby. Your doctor wouldve spoke up. Good luck :dust:
Bella- I have never been one to check my CP or even my CM tbh! I just use opks and feel ov pains. And I regulated pretty quick after fully weaning DD, I was pregnant with DS about 3 cycles later :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- I&#8217;m thinking you might&#8217;ve missed it on CD10 ..
ETA- you&#8217;ve mentioned you have shorter cycles, right?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I also agree if the DOC didn't seem concerned it is probably just fine! :) A super egg! Hahah. 

Thanks Bella I hope we all get that BFP soon!


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- Im thinking you mightve missed it on CD10 ..
> ETA- youve mentioned you have shorter cycles, right?

Damn , Yeah Ive probably caught the tail end of my surge now. Gonna take two more tomorrow and see . 

Cycles are around 24/25 days.

Would I be right in thinking I should count tomorrow as 1DPO? #confused (doesnt take much lol)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I think you probally missed it baby .. So my spotting has been very pale pink and really really watery and barely there all day just a tiny little bit .. no idea whats going on &#128514; x maybe it will pick up and turn to a period x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- that would make sense to me if you missed it cd10 with 24/25 day cycles! I would say you&#8217;re 1dpo today or tomorrow for sure


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> Faith - glad your appointment went well trust the doc not doc google thats for sure . One thing I have learned last few years is dont google anything . It only makes you stress / worry more .
> 
> Bella - I know absolutely nothing about checking my cervix and OPKs for that matter . I often post to get everyone elses opinions which is what I am going to do on my next post lol

I definitely have to do that! He seemed pretty confident. I've started with ewcm, and also he said lining was great! Crossing my fingers! He said to bd all weekend &#128079;&#127996;


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- that would make sense to me if you missed it cd10 with 24/25 day cycles! I would say youre 1dpo today or tomorrow for sure


Thanks , Ive put all my info into fertility friend anyway. The only thing I dont do is temp hmm might look into that for next cycle if no luck this cycle . That would also be a whole new ball game for me .


----------



## faithforbaby

Update: I forgot to mention that I took a digital opk yesterday am and pm. Both were flashing smileys, went ahead and took one this evening before bed (out of curiosity) and its solid meaning peak &#128563; Trying not to get my hopes up, but so hard!


----------



## Bella12

Faith that does sound promising!

I never thought I'd be so excited to see my period. Finally came...6 days late while I was driving the NYC. :wacko:I I'd been cramping for days that I didn't realize it had started. Bleed through everything like a teenager. At least it came. Now I can get back on track.:haha:.


----------



## donnarobinson

Faith its great u got ur solids smily .. Bella good luck with this cycle . 
So my spotting has turned redder this morning and there is a little more Im really hoping it turns to a proper period its looking good that I did actually ovulate tho cuz altho the bleeding is a few days early then my normal cycle would be after ovulation its still a great sign its come just hope this is it now not holding my breath but seems to be slowly getting there x 
Ive got the boys keeping me busy as well x


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like Im in the TWW! 
FF has today put me at 1DPO! 
11 days to AF now! Now saying its due 15 August .


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> Thoughts on my OPKs ? Sorry about the bad taping haha


----------



## Momof2onetube

Faith- yay for a smiley! :dust:
Bella- you poor thing! But glad you&#8217;re back in now! 
Donna- hoping this is AF for you hun :hugs: 
Baby- welcome to tww :)


----------



## Babybump87

Scratch my previous post ladies . My OPK just now is dark again like a almost positive ??!! Help ?!


----------



## Babybump87

CD 10 is the top one
CD11 middle two
CD12 today
 



Attached Files:







C7AF82C3-F05D-46AA-BF50-F7358566DC37.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Momof2onetube

Baby- I&#8217;m confused for you girl. What time is it where you are? Try another one later? It might be pos :wacko:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah Baby I was thinking you hadn't ovulated yet by what I was looking at from your previous opks. Do another one in a 3 hours if you can with concentrated urine. It should be darker. I think this is it for you. 

Bella- Yay for a period!!! I know all about being excited to have a real period lol Depo had a messed me up for 2 months after coming off it! I seem to be regulating now pretty well. 


Donna- If this isn't a real period (Which I SO HOPE IT IS! ROOTING FOR YOU) you really should push to get at least hormone levels checked. I have heard that pink spotting is a sign of a hormonal imbalance if not an ovulation bleed. Which depo can definitely cause that when your hormones are trying to regulate. Perhaps I am just impatient though. You know me.. I got that one cycle and I took matters into my own hands with Natural progesterone cream and Dong quai lol. So maybe I am not the best one to listen too lol. I am just so frustrated for you!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yeah Baby I was thinking you hadn't ovulated yet by what I was looking at from your previous opks. Do another one in a 3 hours if you can with concentrated urine. It should be darker. I think this is it for you.
> 
> Bella- Yay for a period!!! I know all about being excited to have a real period lol Depo had a messed me up for 2 months after coming off it! I seem to be regulating now pretty well.
> 
> 
> Donna- If this isn't a real period (Which I SO HOPE IT IS! ROOTING FOR YOU) you really should push to get at least hormone levels checked. I have heard that pink spotting is a sign of a hormonal imbalance if not an ovulation bleed. Which depo can definitely cause that when your hormones are trying to regulate. Perhaps I am just impatient though. You know me.. I got that one cycle and I took matters into my own hands with Natural progesterone cream and Dong quai lol. So maybe I am not the best one to listen too lol. I am just so frustrated for you!

I did ask my gp to check my hormone levels but he said there wasnt any point I will push for it again though .. he did say he could give me provera to induce a period if I didnt have one by time it had been 6 months which is soon! 
But even then that will just be a fake period really so I dont no lol
Its still the same there when I wipe but nothing much else . X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re going through this. My best friend and I were cursing Depo last night, we&#8217;ve both been on it and we bled more on it than anything :nope: I would push your doc again :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Baby- Im confused for you girl. What time is it where you are? Try another one later? It might be pos :wacko:


Me too ! Im in the UK. I will take another one after dinner and see ! What a carry on lol . 

Thanks Hoping Im thinking it may be today / tommorrow now given I got my positive OPK on cycle day 12 last cycle. Not idea really though . Good job I got more OPKs thats for sure ! 

I agree with Hoping too Donna . Ive heard/read about hormone imbalances causing spotting pre AF or instead of AF .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna I know provera isn&#8217;t ideal but a full on proper period may be just what you need to jump start everything. That or some girls do regular bc for 3 months to regulate. I mean you have way more patience then me. Your body is clearly trying to do something so that is great! Some girls don&#8217;t get any bleeding for awhile after depo! Did you have any trouble with a normal period before you started depo? Sorry if you already explained this. I forgot! I have the memory of a goldfish these days! 

BABY- You are expecting your period on 08/15? Maybe if you ovulate today it will be 08/18 like me? 

As for me.. I am still positive today for opk which means we didn&#8217;t miss it! DTd last night and this am and prob will again tonight. Sorry for tmi lol
 



Attached Files:







4E7776FE-747A-412A-8C9E-D84DCFBB1FCF.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping I think were on the same cycle AF is due 18th . I planned on testing from 15th 

Glad your still getting positive OPKs !


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Donna I know provera isnt ideal but a full on proper period may be just what you need to jump start everything. That or some girls do regular bc for 3 months to regulate. I mean you have way more patience then me. Your body is clearly trying to do something so that is great! Some girls dont get any bleeding for awhile after depo! Did you have any trouble with a normal period before you started depo? Sorry if you already explained this. I forgot! I have the memory of a goldfish these days!
> 
> BABY- You are expecting your period on 08/15? Maybe if you ovulate today it will be 08/18 like me?
> 
> As for me.. I am still positive today for opk which means we didnt miss it! DTd last night and this am and prob will again tonight. Sorry for tmi lol

My periods were always normal and regular before the depo! Never had any problems what so ever so Im hoping it will go all back to normal soon. Yeh Ive heard of women not having any bleeding at all for months so Id defo think my body is trying to clear things and ur right it might just need something to kick start them x


----------



## Babybump87

My friend is on the Depo . Shes never had any issues no bleeding / periods . She must be one of the lucky ones . 

Seems loads of women only have one shot and it still messes their bodies up for months later! I had one shot back in 2016. Never ever again . Hope your GP is more helpful this time if you go back .


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like today is the day for me ! 
My second OPK is darker ! 

Im going with today as my positive anyway lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay for the positive opk baby! 
So my bleeding has picked up! Never thought Id be so happy to say that! 
I had a pad on for bed and I got up and it lots of blood on sorry for tmi 
Ive got period pains and Ive got a pad on and sorry for tmi again but I can actually feel the bleeding now its not heavy but Ive never been heavy when having periods really any way and I normally wear tampax .. 
hoping this is my period it seems that way tho this is by far the heaviest bleeding Ive had since depo and it does come at a Time I thought so looking good that I ovulated or at least tried to ovulate with the opks I had ! X fingers crossed it lasts a few days now x


----------



## Babybump87

Wooop woop Donna ! Thats great news.


----------



## donnarobinson

Its defo a period I think as its picked up and there is much more ! Whoop x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay Donna! Good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Donna I know provera isnt ideal but a full on proper period may be just what you need to jump start everything. That or some girls do regular bc for 3 months to regulate. I mean you have way more patience then me. Your body is clearly trying to do something so that is great! Some girls dont get any bleeding for awhile after depo! Did you have any trouble with a normal period before you started depo? Sorry if you already explained this. I forgot! I have the memory of a goldfish these days!
> 
> BABY- You are expecting your period on 08/15? Maybe if you ovulate today it will be 08/18 like me?
> 
> As for me.. I am still positive today for opk which means we didnt miss it! DTd last night and this am and prob will again tonight. Sorry for tmi lol

Yay!! &#128048; keep at it!


----------



## gigglebox

Donna yay! Glad things seem to be coming along finally!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Im feeling like Im out :nope: I know Im not til AF shows and Im only 5dpo but my boobs have really settled down, last cycle they were sore the whole tww when I got my pos at 9dpo. Testing 10dpo if AF hasnt hit. I shouldnt early test, but itll only be a few days early (if I even have a 12-14 day LP this cycle)


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no sorry your not feeling hopeful for this month Mom. But you never can call these things until AF shows . Each pregnancy is different as we all know. Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## Babybump87

Ive got a super dark line on the OPK today ! Its just the same darkness as the control line. So CD 13 today is my positive OPK! Ive had a serious amount of EWCM.. its crazy. Got AF type pains today too ! Hope this is it for me !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Get that eggy Baby! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh YAY DONNA!! SO glad for you! 

Baby- Yay ovulation day!! 

I am 1dpo today woot but I will do an OPK in a bit to confirm. 

Momof2- Every pregnancy is different so you never know. Maybe the sore boobs will come back!


----------



## Momof2onetube

My right boob is holding tight in soreness :haha: 
How&#8217;d you make out with the opk Hoping?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Negative :) plus boobs are starting to get achey still so I am sure it occurred!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay :happydance: welcome to tww!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope u all catch the eggs this cycle girls !! I am so hoping I ovulate this cycle Ino things can still be messed up for a while even After a period but this is defo a good sign ! Will be doing opks again this month going to try and relax tho I always tend to fall pregnant easily when Im not trying &#128514;! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think you should be good after a period Donna! My first period after I induced one was my chemical cycle! Hopefully you will not get a chemical but u will catch that egg!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun my period is really heavy today which im so glad ! &#128512; never thought Id say that lol.. Im of to get school uniforms today for when they go back to school in September x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay!! :) Everyones kids seem to be going back in Sept but mine go back next Monday. Yay to school time traffic.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great news Donna!! :) I really hope you have a regular cycle and catch that eggy :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

Yayyy for a real AF ! Good luck with the uniform shop Donna ! Ive still got bits to get for DD1 . Finding her a winter coat is always a nightmare , she doesnt like padded or big puffy style coats ! 

My OPK for today is a lot lighter . Looks like CD13 was it for me then this month!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for ovulation BABY! Are most of us in the TWW again now? Donna I am SOOOO GLAD your AF is picking up!!


My sister had her baby today via C-SECTION 37 weeks and that lil chunker was 8 lbs 4 oz haha


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow good weight ! Hope Mum and baby are doing good ! Congratulations ! X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wow Hoping! Thats a great size for 37 weeks! Congrats auntie :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls ahh thats a lovely weight !! My boys were big &#128514; 
So my youngest had his own room and the other two shared weve switched them around now and let the eldest have his own room x


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yep Im in the tww. Af due on weds and no af symptoms yet... wondering if thats promising since I feel like with my past two pregnancies I had fewer symptoms when I was actually pregnant. Havent tested yet... debating about waiting till af due at this point or getting a test tonight...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Baby! Hope that didn't make anyone sad. I should have said Trigger warning. She is doing well. This was her 2nd kiddo. The first one was born at 29 weeks due to complications and was 2lbs when born so she was pretty worried the whole pregnancy. The 1st one is doing really well though too :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations Auntie Hoping!

I just got back from a few days away for a wedding. I need to catch up on everyones posts properly.
Ive had loads of cramps yesterday today. My charts are confusing so Im either 14DPO, 9DPO, 5DPO or havent ovulated at all.
As Im daft, I took one of those IC tests today. Theres a second line but its very faint so possibly just an evap or indent? Why oh why do I do this to myself?! I feel like AF is on the way but Im going to get a FRER for tomorrow in case she doesnt show.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly! I was wondering where you were. Sorry about the confusing charts! Hope you get some clarity soon!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck with testing Crazy! :dust:
Jelly, there you are! I&#8217;m sorry your chart is so confusing this cycle :wacko: hopefully it ends in a sticky bfp!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Baby! Hope that didn't make anyone sad. I should have said Trigger warning. She is doing well. This was her 2nd kiddo. The first one was born at 29 weeks due to complications and was 2lbs when born so she was pretty worried the whole pregnancy. The 1st one is doing really well though too :)

Not at all . Its always great to hear / read about births ! Glad her first little one is doing well too !


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome back Jelly ! Hope you had a nice break away ! 

Sorry about your charts . Hope you figure it out ! 

I am 1 DPO according to Fertility Friend!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome to the TWW Babybump! We have a little group in the TWW section also if you want to come in there too. It is labeled "Come and Wait with me".

Jelly- Hope AF is a no show!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls period seems to have stopped had bleeding this morning but its eased of now .. When do u all normally start opks? X


----------



## Momof2onetube

I seem to have shorter cycles, I would start at cd10 personally. Good luck Donna :dust: 
AFM- 8dpo and pulling faint lines on FRER, very hesitant though


----------



## jellybeanxx

Donna I usually start around CD12 as the earliest I tend to ovulate is CD14.


----------



## Babybump87

I also have shorter cycles I started testing bit early this month CD6/7 . Got a very strong positive CD13. 

Mom I hope those faint lines get darker soon !! Eek exciting ! 

Its mine and DHs second wedding anniversary near the end of the month . Would love something extra special to celebrate!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> I also have shorter cycles I started testing bit early this month CD6/7 . Got a very strong positive CD13.
> 
> Mom I hope those faint lines get darker soon !! Eek exciting !
> 
> Its mine and DHs second wedding anniversary near the end of the month . Would love something extra special to celebrate!

Ive just noticed our youngest are similar ages I love this age Cruz is so funny and sweet . Aww hope you get ur bfp for ur anniversary hun! x my oh proposed to me on our 10 year anniversary back in March! No idea when we will be getting married yet tho x


----------



## Babybump87

Oh yeah . My youngest was born 5 December so your Cruz is just few weeks older . Mine is a right little madam , she can talk exceptional well for her age so its funny the stuff she comes out with ! The other night it was  no mummy listen to me and tell me the truth I couldnt help but laugh! They are funny . 

Aww thats so lovely ! Hope you get married soon! I loved the wedding planning although stressful at times with family members. We celebrated our 15 year anniversary last month but only been married for 2 lol.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats on the engagement Donna!! :) 

Congrats on the anniversary Baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Mo2 any pics???

Bb omg how cute is your daughter?! I can't wait for the toddler speak. My first has a speech delay so it was different...my second (almost 15 months) is just starting to talk (he tries words but the only things he says consistently are "ducks" when he sees our ducks and "uh oh" when he drops stuff which I think is adorable!). Can't wait for the unfiltered conversations in public :rofl:


----------



## donnarobinson

My second was such a good talker ! we could literally have a convo with him by 18 months was so cute . Cruz is saying so much Aswell learning every day its so cute x


----------



## jellybeanxx

My youngest has just started putting together little sentences and its lovely. The newly talking stage is so fun.

I think my chart is starting to make sense and Im 7DPO today. Going to hold out until Monday to test!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Giggle- I have a thread in the preg test section &#8220;8dpo FRER&#8221;, updated with this mornings test. Nothing that&#8217;s convincing me yet, but I think it&#8217;ll be a pos digi that finally makes it click. Just hoping AF stays away as I&#8217;m only 9dpo today


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ooh that sounds exciting Mo2! Fx!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah she been talking really well since she was around 15 or so months . Advanced talking for her age according to my HV . Might have a little Einstein on our hands ... lol downside is shes far to adventurous for her own good! 

Ohhh Mom will have to pop over and look at your test ! 

Nothing much happening for me 3 DPO and strangely Ive had some very light EWCM .. which is a first at this stage in my cycle dunno whats up with that.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had the same thing at 3DPO Baby and I do not get EWCM so that was interesting to have lil bits of it!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I had the same thing at 3DPO Baby and I do not get EWCM so that was interesting to have lil bits of it!

Now that is interesting . 

Ive had so much of it this cycle! Hoping this is a good sign for us both then ! 

How many DPO are you now 4/5?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I am at 5dpo with Lightening Crotch going on and yesterday I had a shooting pain in the left ovary that caused me to stop walking. Yellow CM is happening and all the fun! I am not feeling "IN" though this month right now but I kinda feel that way every month ahah!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I had loads of ewcm around 3dpo I&#8217;m pretty sure, the stetchiest CM I&#8217;ve had in my life!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Hoping - Ive felt the same this and last cycle ! Dont know if I am putting too much pressure on myself and thinking why hasnt it happened yet ! DH is just like it will happen when it happens Im yeah whatever lol 

Even though we are all trying I bet we are surprised when it does actually happen . It will be a month (hopefully this month!) when we think we are totally out.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I already feel like I am out bahaha! We can only wait and symptom watch but it does get tiring to see AF show up each month and start over and I am technically only at 4 months of trying and this is the 4th month. I feel like I have been here ages already! Feel real bad for the LTTCers.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah totally get that feeling too Hoping . I feel really bad when I am having a moan etc when other couples have been trying for a lot longer. 

This is our 5th cycle but like you feels a lot longer !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Having been a LTTTCer in the past, I know the feelings of it taking ages set in quite early. Time slows down when TTC and its always hard when CD1 hits no matter how long youve been trying.
Hang on in there!


----------



## Wriggley

Hay ladies I&#8217;m still checking this thread daily to see if any new bfps good luck girls!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Wrigs! Hope you are good :)


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Wrigs! Hope you are good :)

Yeah Im alright my anxiety is a bit wobbly lately but is to be expected really.


----------



## Babybump87

Wriggley said:


> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Wrigs! Hope you are good :)
> 
> Yeah Im alright my anxiety is a bit wobbly lately but is to be expected really.Click to expand...

The joys of anxiety and hormones . This is something that worries me about pregnancy / post natal ! Hang in there its all worth it .


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies! I would love to join you guys. Im technically not yet ttc#3 because I just had a baby. Lol. But I am already thinking about it and would love to follow all of you! I am still nursing and will be for a while. With DS1 my period returned 11months pp so thats about 9 months from now. Once it returned nursing caused a lp defect until I weaned at 21months pp. I am thinking about pumping a freezer supply for DS2 and weaning maybe at the 12month mark. Just dont know if I can bring myself to wean him if he is still really into it. But I am not getting any younger and will be at a min 37 when my next is born. I really want to have three kids, but I am also already looking forward to that chapter where they are older so I can go back to work more as I am staying home with them and working part time from home which is exhausting to give 100% to both. Sorry for rambling....long story short, I hope you dont mind me hanging out, rooting for you etc while it may be a while until I actually try. I wont be on any birth control or using condoms, so I guess there is always a chance, just based on my previous experience nothing will stick until I quit nursing. 
Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome mom you can wait with us :)


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome 15! How are you liking the age gap between kiddos? Are you hoping fir a specific sex with the third baby?


----------



## Mom15

Thanks giggle! I had originally hoped for more of a 2 year gap. We started ttc #2 when DS1 was 14 months. Well then nursing prevented things. I temped and could see my temp starting to drop only one or two days post O. My shortest LP was 3 days! Then I weaned. Next cycle cp. Cycle after that bfp with heartbeat at 6 weeks but unfortunately didnt progress past 8 weeks. And I cant shake that feeling that my body needed a little more time after weaning to host a little bean. So after the doctor order break to make sure everything was back to normal we conceived on the first cycle trying. So thats how I ended up with the age gap of three years and 1 month. I think it will be easier sooner. DS1 was easier as a 2 year old, so that would have been easier in the beginning. He is just very head strong right now with some tantrums here and there. Sometimes dangerous as in trying run away in the grocery store etc. He can get so mad, he will hit, pull my hair or throw anything in sight. I think he is in that place where while talks well he has a hard time expressing his feelings or not even know why he is upset. So to answer your question, it is tough right now, but Im hoping when DS2 becomes mobile DS1 will be a bit easier again and hopefully even a bit helpful. 
What age gap do your boys have?

On the gender question, we did stop bding 2 days before O to sway girl. Lol. Well, guess that didnt work :) I am not disappointed by any means. And now I am thinking boys all the way. #3 will be our last. I think I dont want to hang on to this dream of having a girl that may never happen. So I am happy either way and as always healthy has been the most important which when it comes down to it is that way for everyone Im sure. Were you hoping for a girl?


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome mom15 - congratulations on your new baby ! 

I have a 2 year 10 month age gap between my girls which I love. DD1 is so helpful and DD2 sounds like your little man wants to run around the stores etc lol . I would have liked a similar age gap between DD2 and a new baby but we had a lot going on so wasnt the right time to try. We may end up with a 3 year 4 month age gap if we are lucky enough to have conceived this month.


----------



## gigglebox

15, yup they can definitely be challenging when they're at that age. My boys are almost exactly 5 years apart. We were hoping for a smaller age gap but i had an enormous life stressor in the midst of ttc and it ended up taking a year total for our "sticky" baby (which was a hard pill to swallow after ds1 took one month lol). The gap was fine. Ds1 is a little past the jealousy stage and was able to help put, not a ton but he'll fetch diapers or hand him his milk, etc. I am looking forward to the smaller age gap this time.

So I have always wanted a daughter, but after having two amazing boys I started thinking three boys could be fun. When ttc and all the way up until probably 10 weeks I was hoping for a third son. Then I changed my mind! I started really hoping for my daughter...nope! And now i'm struggling a little with probably never having a girl but oh well. I will get over it.


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, i try not to think about the possibility of never having a girl. I think, in a way I am protecting myself by saying I will have a third boy, so I can accept that as a fact now. If I end up with a girl it would be a pleasant surprise. But I am not letting myself even think about it, because I may get too upset about the fact that I have zero influence on the out come. I do like being in control of things and this is something I cant control.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls 
I was the same we really wanted a boy with a first .. then with our second we wanted another boy to give him a brother although a girl would of been nice I then felt complete after two and didnt want anymore 3 was a surprise and my want for a girl came out of no where I badly wanted a girl .. we went for a gender scan and I hate to admit I cried my eyes out when I saw it was a boy. I sobbed all the way home it wasnt because I was having another boy my boys are amazing just the fact I wasnt getting a daughter. Once I was home I was already over it and I can truely say my youngest is such a joy I couldnt imagine him being a girl now and I adore being a boy mommy .. that said oh my heart longs for a girl I really want a daughter and I will be hoping my next and final is a girl but Im not banking on it and I will be fine with another boy. Watching my boys together is amazing and although they fight like mad &#128514; there bond is unreal x


----------



## Convie

hey girls! just wanted to join in, I have 2 girls (7 & 8) and started trying for my 3rd this month :)


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you convie!
Donna yes that's how I feel, not sad about a boy but sad about no girl. Also my oldest really wanted a sister. Oh well...I do hope my boys have a wonderful bond. My hubs has two brothers and they have a fantastic time when they're all together. They have a sister too but it's not the same when she's around! 

Also funny you were "done" with two and here you are ttc #4 :haha: i was the same, certain we were "1 and done" lol


----------



## Mom15

I agree feeling sad not about what I have, but about what might never have. Im always worried that people think I am disappointed in my son, when that couldnt be further from the truth.


----------



## Mom15

Convie - good luck this month! Are you doing anything (temping etc) to figure out O?


----------



## jellybeanxx

I can really relate to what youre saying Mom15! I have two boys and have got to the point where I assume if we manage a third hell be a boy and sometimes I think Im protecting myself from feeling sad about never having a daughter. The idea of 3 brothers is quite nice though!


----------



## Mom15

Yes Jelly! For some now I really like the picture of three brothers when I think of the future :). But like you said I think its part protection. #3 is our last. Joke is on me if I have twins, but they dont run anywhere in my family. Not too worried about it. 
My mom told me she didnt think it was a good idea having a third due to my age. She said at least she would be worried that the baby is healthy. Kind of makes me not want to tell her until I know the baby is healthy. I dont want to have this I told you so feeling if something were wrong. My DS1 has an underdeveloped left arm with a smaller hand and an elbow that doesnt bend. No idea why as all genetic testing came back normal. You can hardly tell because it doesbt stop him from doing what he wants. So maybe thats where her worry is coming from. 
Anyone in their tww? I read some pages back, but cant remember everyone or where they are at in their cycle.


----------



## Babybump87

All you ladies want girls and I am the opposite after my two girls I would love a boy more so for DH to do all the boy things with as my girls are not interested in football etc . But either way we would be delighted but like the rest of you its the thought of not having a boy. Least if next baby is a girl we have tons of unused baby clothes ! Only time will tell for us . 

I am in the TWW. AF is due on Saturday was hoping to start testing tomorrow but we may be out all day. The usual pre AF spotting should start tomorrow too. 

Hoping have you started testing . I think I am a day or two behind you


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies! CD1 here. Sorry I&#8217;ve been quiet. I had a wonky tww. But I seem to be regular now with an LP of 13 days, so I&#8217;m happy with that :) hope you&#8217;re all doing well!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Babybump- I am due AF Saturday and yes I tested this AM BFN. Feeling AF will probably get me this weekend as usual.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry mom your tests looked hopeful too! Good luck this cycle . 

Sorry about your BFN Hoping ! Still time


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks I probably wont test until Friday now though.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mom15 said:


> Yes Jelly! For some now I really like the picture of three brothers when I think of the future :). But like you said I think its part protection. #3 is our last. Joke is on me if I have twins, but they dont run anywhere in my family. Not too worried about it.
> My mom told me she didnt think it was a good idea having a third due to my age. She said at least she would be worried that the baby is healthy. Kind of makes me not want to tell her until I know the baby is healthy. I dont want to have this I told you so feeling if something were wrong. My DS1 has an underdeveloped left arm with a smaller hand and an elbow that doesnt bend. No idea why as all genetic testing came back normal. You can hardly tell because it doesbt stop him from doing what he wants. So maybe thats where her worry is coming from.
> Anyone in their tww? I read some pages back, but cant remember everyone or where they are at in their cycle.

Your signature says your 35? I might be biased because Im also 35 :lol: but thats not that old that theres a particularly higher risk of complications? When I read the post I thought youd be at least 40 something! Even then the risks are only slightly higher I think? I wouldnt worry!


----------



## Mom15

Jelly - I know, Im not worried. All my friends had kids past 35. One of my best is 40 and pregnant. Its different times. Back when my mom was having kids, most people probably thought that was too old. 
Where in your cycle are you?
Sorry for AF Mom. 

Fx for you, Hoping and Babybump!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Mom15! Fingers crossed for you as well.


----------



## gigglebox

15, i know the fear of repeat issues with subsequent pregnancies! And people do have a bad habit of displacing their own issues/fears onto others. I completely understand why you wouldn't want to tell her until later. My SIL is like that, always worst case scenario! It is exactly why I won't be sharing any medical issues with her going forward! 

ANYWAY good luck to y'all! 

Hoping what dpo are you?


----------



## Babybump87

I dont think 35 is old to have a baby at all never mind a third child. More women are opting to have their first child at 35+Id only worry about the risks if I was in my 40s. Totally agree Mom times have well changed since back 

We all have reasons to keep our pregnancies from people, I know I do. When I fall pregnant wont be telling certain people until 12 week scan


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

9 or 10 dpo Giggle.  Everything is telling me 10 though so prob 10 lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i'll be over here secretly hoping you cave on testing :haha:

Babyb I have felt a bit abandoned (since ds2 was born really) by some local friends which is why I am not mentioning my pregnancy on social media anymore. None of them know i'm having a boy. I figure if they care enough they can ask. 

Why are you keeping things under wraps?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mom15 said:


> Jelly - I know, Im not worried. All my friends had kids past 35. One of my best is 40 and pregnant. Its different times. Back when my mom was having kids, most people probably thought that was too old.
> Where in your cycle are you?
> Sorry for AF Mom.
> 
> Fx for you, Hoping and Babybump!

Definitely different times back then. My Mother, Grand mother and great grand mother were all early 30s when they had their first babies and I know it was considered very old to just be starting. I was the youngest mother in that line of the family for 4 generations and I was 30 when DS1 was born! 
Im only CD4 (the boring part of the cycle!) and in my 4th cycle this time around.


----------



## donnarobinson

Im 30 I had my first at 24.. (23 when I got pregnant ) 26 when I had my second and I had my third 3 days before I turned 28.. I always thought Id be done having kids by 30 but now I realise its not old lol. 
Cycle day 12 here hoping I ovulate this cycle no idea when it will be as first cycle after proper period Im doing opks tho so fingers crossed I do ovulate .. before depo I use to ovulat around day 14.. x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna - I can't wait to see a strong OPK from you :) 

Jelly- Ugh CD 1-10 is so boring (10 is when I start testing lol) and then 1dpo til you can test is boring. Then I do the first test and talk myself out of getting a positive for the month so the rest of the days end up being boring waiting for AF too. HAHA! 

Giggle- I am still feeling AF will be here right on time. :/


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping youve summed up TTC very well there. Thats EXACTLY what its like!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jelly- Im close behind you! So bored already :coffee: Im hoping AF is only 4 days as it has been since I stopped bc. Cycle 3 here
Donna- hope to see your pos opk within the next couple days! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELL the good news for ME JELLY is that you and MOMof2 will be almost to ovulation when I get on to my AF soooo I will get to follow you two again! BAHAH


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Ok i'll be over here secretly hoping you cave on testing :haha:
> 
> Babyb I have felt a bit abandoned (since ds2 was born really) by some local friends which is why I am not mentioning my pregnancy on social media anymore. None of them know i'm having a boy. I figure if they care enough they can ask.
> 
> Why are you keeping things under wraps?

Oh thats such a shame . I Hate it when people change . Better off without them I say ! 

No one knows we are TTC keeping that under wraps just dont want the added pressure .. Im sure DH Mum knows something though as she keeps asking me when we would have another .. feel terrible not saying as we are very close but just dont want to share those details lol.

Keeping pregnancy under wraps as I dont have a good relationship with my mum at the minute and well she wasnt that supportive when I was having health issues (possible eptopic pregnancy and appendicitis with DD2 both could have resulted in miscarriage ) she just didnt seem to care. I will only be telling DHs parents as they are super amazing and more like Mum and Dad to me !

9 days DPO for me and no pre AF spotting ... usually starts 2/3 days before AF. Going to try and test tomrrow


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck tomorrow Bbump!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping I will report back with he results lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot! Hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Mom15

Fx for a bfp Baby!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fx for you Baby!


----------



## faithforbaby

Sorry I've been MIA! I am about 9/10 dpo I'd guess. I took a frer this am and got more than/right at a squinted! Hoping it's stronger tomorrow! &#129310;&#127996; I can't attach a pic or I would!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Faith!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Good luck Faith!

Thank you!! It keeps saying pic is too large! I haven't done this in a while &#128514;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Is this on a computer or Phone? If computer you may have to open it with a photo editor and resize it.


----------



## faithforbaby

Phone &#128241; &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yeah. That I do not know how to help with lol!


----------



## faithforbaby

I think I figured it out! Had to compress it, so quality isn't as good. Can you see it!?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5758.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see something pink on the left part can't make out the whole line but that could be because it is blurry! WOOT :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## faithforbaby

Keeping my fingers crossed! It's the full light pink line in real life! :happydance: 

Hopefully tomorrow it'll be a bit stronger! I have 2 FrERs still &#128514;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am saying BFP! :) congrats. I'd put it in the testing area too so others can check it out also!


----------



## Mom15

I see it too faith!! Looking forward to tomorrows test!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I see it too Faith! Very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> I think I figured it out! Had to compress it, so quality isn't as good. Can you see it!?

I see something !


----------



## Babybump87

My test this morning a starking white BFN on a IC

So dissapointed only thing that keeps me hopeful is the fact the test was done with a not great hold on second morning urine thanks to my little one bursting in while I was in the bathroom and knocked my first sample over ! 

Ive not started spotting yet too which I usually do 2/3 days before AF is due which should be Saturday Ive also had some yellowish stretchy discharge kinda looks like EWCM but tinged yellow. Just to add I dont have any infections etc . 

I hope AF isnt cruel to me this month by going away from her usual arrival signs !


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> My test this morning a starking white BFN on a IC
> 
> So dissapointed only thing that keeps me hopeful is the fact the test was done with a not great hold on second morning urine thanks to my little one bursting in while I was in the bathroom and knocked my first sample over !
> 
> Ive not started spotting yet too which I usually do 2/3 days before AF is due which should be Saturday Ive also had some yellowish stretchy discharge kinda looks like EWCM but tinged yellow. Just to add I dont have any infections etc .
> 
> I hope AF isnt cruel to me this month by going away from her usual arrival signs !

Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Took a FRER this am. BFN. &#9785;&#65039; still holding on to hope, but bot sure what to think &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128532; My boobs hurt. My boobs never ever hurt, so who knows!


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> Took a FRER this am. BFN. &#9785;&#65039; still holding on to hope, but bot sure what to think &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128532; My boobs hurt. My boobs never ever hurt, so who knows!

Sorry to read this result from your test ! Try again in the morning fingers crossed


----------



## Babybump87

So I caved and did another IC this afternoon came back BFN! Im 10 dpo according to FF going by a positive OPK. 

Ive got AF type cramps tonight probably wake up to spotting tommorrow .


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> So I caved and did another IC this afternoon came back BFN! Im 10 dpo according to FF going by a positive OPK.
> 
> Ive got AF type cramps tonight probably wake up to spotting tommorrow .

Fingers crossed for both of us! The only thing odd for me is my boobs hurt. They NEVER do, so that's odd &#128527;


----------



## Babybump87

Ive had some odd symptoms this month too . We are around the same day DPO.

If I am not pregnant this month I may speak to my GP. I know many women try for months / years and we are coming to the end of just our fifth cycle . Anyone else been to their GP after 5/6 months of trying . I dont want to go and look a fool because I know its still early days.


----------



## gigglebox

I would say it's still early, however if you go now to start preliminary stuff just in case it takes awhile, you won't have to do it later IF you actually do end up taking some time to conceive.

That said...it took me one gto get ds1. Then 5 cycles of trying to get mc, then another 5 for ds2...so it can take time, especially as we age. There's another woman on here i talk to that had a few oopsies without trying, then took 7 months to conceive when she tried. You just never know!


----------



## Mom15

Baby - I think its a personal choice in a way and circumstances sort of make a difference. For example if you have always conceived right away the 5 cycles probably seems a long time to you. I dont think it hurts to start the conversation. At the very least you and your GP could come up with a game plan so you know if it doesnt happen by a certain date, you have a plan in place.


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> Ive had some odd symptoms this month too . We are around the same day DPO.
> 
> If I am not pregnant this month I may speak to my GP. I know many women try for months / years and we are coming to the end of just our fifth cycle . Anyone else been to their GP after 5/6 months of trying . I dont want to go and look a fool because I know its still early days.

5/6 months is totally fine!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks everyone , think I was just disappointed at seeing another BFN . We NTNP with DD1 and it took 5 months initially thought it was 6 months. DD2 was the first month. I think its just because we have been using OPKs and trying this time wereas before it never felt like we were trying. (Hope that makes sense)
Im over it now anyway. Like Giggle said we just never know ! 

Thanks ladies


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

AF got me all 2 days before expected but CD 28!


----------



## faithforbaby

Ok- TMI, but my boobs hurting is one thing, but I just took a bath and was able to squeez a colostrum looking substance from my right side ... I haven't nursed since July last year &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128563;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls .. my anxiety has been bad the last few days .. Ive got bad health anxiety and noticed a few moles they have been there awhile but I went to the drs to get checked and he said the one is fine the other two are aytypical so best just remove them while there tiny hes not worried said its more precaution but Im still worried and Ive noticed a new mole come over the last few days and now thats playing on my mind .. I hate feeling like this Im such a nervous wreck about health Ive got to have them removed in two and bit weeks 
I really need to learn to control my worrying after all we all need to die I just cant seem to get past that lol x
Cd14 here nothing to report still doing my opks x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> AF got me all 2 days before expected but CD 28!

Oh no Sorry Hoping !


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> Ok- TMI, but my boobs hurting is one thing, but I just took a bath and was able to squeez a colostrum looking substance from my right side ... I haven't nursed since July last year &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128563;


Ooo this Is a good sign surely ! When are you next testing !


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur ok girls .. my anxiety has been bad the last few days .. Ive got bad health anxiety and noticed a few moles they have been there awhile but I went to the drs to get checked and he said the one is fine the other two are aytypical so best just remove them while there tiny hes not worried said its more precaution but Im still worried and Ive noticed a new mole come over the last few days and now thats playing on my mind .. I hate feeling like this Im such a nervous wreck about health Ive got to have them removed in two and bit weeks
> I really need to learn to control my worrying after all we all need to die I just cant seem to get past that lol x
> Cd14 here nothing to report still doing my opks x

Sorry your feeling bad Donna. I also suffer anxiety similar to yours . Its absolutely awful! I think the fear steaks from our children on being so young , well I know it does for me. Ive had a few moles removed for the same reason I was worried sick too you will be fine try not to worry too much xx


----------



## Babybump87

AF due tomorrow, this mornings IC is a BFN, still no spotting but Ive got cramps . Dont really want to pay for FRER until my AF is late . If no sign by Monday I will get one .


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope ur ok girls .. my anxiety has been bad the last few days .. Ive got bad health anxiety and noticed a few moles they have been there awhile but I went to the drs to get checked and he said the one is fine the other two are aytypical so best just remove them while there tiny hes not worried said its more precaution but Im still worried and Ive noticed a new mole come over the last few days and now thats playing on my mind .. I hate feeling like this Im such a nervous wreck about health Ive got to have them removed in two and bit weeks
> I really need to learn to control my worrying after all we all need to die I just cant seem to get past that lol x
> Cd14 here nothing to report still doing my opks x
> 
> Sorry your feeling bad Donna. I also suffer anxiety similar to yours . Its absolutely awful! I think the fear steaks from our children on being so young , well I know it does for me. Ive had a few moles removed for the same reason I was worried sick too you will be fine try not to worry too much xxClick to expand...

It defo is from the kids being so young I think. Its horrible and no one truely understands unless they have it .. thanks hun that makes me feel slightly better .. Ino the dr would of said if he was worried and he wasnt its just anything that I can worry about I do lol. Hope af stays away and u get ur bfp hun! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey DONNA! Hugs :) I had a bump appear on my forehead once and thought it was a normal pimple. I am a face picker unfortunately. Have been since I was in middle/high school. I do not even notice I am doing it. CAN NOT leave my face be when there is a break out on it which there normally is soooo as you can imagine I picked the crap out of this weird scab that was annoying me. Well the scab never went away it just grew a bit. IT was never more than a dime size but looked huge to me and embarassed me in photos but I didn't have insurance so I couldn't do much about it. I worried about it not going away so finally I found a place that did free skin cancer screenings and this was after having it for like 3 years probably. I go in and the nurse practitioner I see says "I am 90% sure that is a basal cell carcinoma" so I leave pretty freaked out but still have no insurance and no money (practically a single mom making crap money) and they were telling me they were going to have to have the doctor look at it and do surgery yada yada yada. So after reading on google how Basal cell that is close to the brain can get deep into the layers and still kill you I freaked out finally paid like 300 bucks to have it removed and checked and IT WAS NOTHING!!! Nothing but a picked pimple that developed into a weird skin thing. Sorry for the long story. Just thought you should know you definitely are not alone and I freak out too. I still think I am dying at times and I notice every little thing! UGH! I am sure yours is nothing too. HUGS!


----------



## gigglebox

Donna i can relate so much. I don't have a fear of death itself but more of how my family will do without me. I also have moles that've popped up! Aome that have been there years and other new. Asked the dr and she is also unconcerned, said i can remove them if i want but she isn't worried. Also now having visual issues and I'm certain it's pregnancy related but doesn't stop me from freaking put i have a degenerative disease and having near panic attacks over it :rofl: anxiety sucks! Trying to keep my cool because i know it's not good foe baby but it is a real struggle some days.

Massive hugs!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls for all your stories it does help knowing Im not alone .. x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I also have trouble with my eyes but that started happening last year once I hit 30. I see a retina specialist for it and he is pretty sure I will have a retina detachment at some point but that can be repaired if I am quick enough.. still scary to sit around and wait though for something that might not happen!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bottom is todays opks its darker and looks on the way to postitive I hope so .. it looks fainter on this pic can never get them to photo well x
 



Attached Files:







1F6E5DB0-D821-4760-B2C7-CECB78CBDE44.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









22782650-E85B-415A-A57D-2354338317CF.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looking good Donna :)


----------



## Babybump87

Yup thats deffo some thing that gives me awful anxiety the fear of something happening to my girls literally makes me feel sick or something happening to me ! I hope it eases as they get older and stand on their own too feet but then we will have other things to fill that worry hole !!


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping that's my current though, a retina issue but we'll see. No pun intended...may check it out but putting it off as it's an issue i've had for over 10 years, just seems to have gotten a little worse in recent weeks but my suspicion is it's hormone related as I can hear it can really mess with your vision! And this has been the pregnancy of new weird symptoms haha. It's a different experience every time!!!

ANYWAY...sorry af got you. Is your lp at least a consistent length?

Yay donna opk's! Looks like a positive is coming soon!

Haha babyb yup that's exactly it, we worry about our kids from the moment of that second line on a test lol.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

12 day LP if I ovulated on Saturday 08/04 I guess. So decent enough?


----------



## Dustypink

Hi everyone. Im new here. And i have no where else to go. 

I am ttc for baby #3 
I have 2 DD. 

Its been 6 months. And in 6 months ive miscarried 2 times. 
This month is my first month on clomid and progesterone 

So on CD 1 i had a normal period. Medium flow. It lasted 2 days and i spotted for 7 days. Usually i have 5-6 days medium flow and spot for 2. 
I just jotted it down as the Clomid side effect. I took clomid CD 2-6

So on CD 12 i had a transvaginal ultrasound. For follicle tracking. 
However, they found a sac(?) 

The dr asked me if i took a pregnancy test. I did (100 atleast) all NEGATIVE. 

So she&#8217;s unsure. Is it a blood clot? Its unlikely to be a fibroid or cyst. As i just had a scan right before my period started. All clear. 

Can you be pregnant with no HCG?


----------



## gigglebox

Well you can definitely be pregnant (very early) with a negative home pregnancy test, but hcg should show up in a blood test. Did they test your blood?


----------



## Dustypink

gigglebox said:


> Well you can definitely be pregnant (very early) with a negative home pregnancy test, but hcg should show up in a blood test. Did they test your blood?

They did not. Im guessing they will tomorrow. But i did told them i took every test available. All came back negative.


----------



## gigglebox

Have you tested since you got your "period"? If not you may have been testing too early.

But you wouldn't be the first woman to not have a positive hpt or to bleed when pregnant!

I hope they can shed some light on what's going on. Please update us!


----------



## ktorres16

Last AF started on July 11th most fertile days were 26th and 27th dtd on both days. 

A week after I started to get what I thought was really bad allergies which I had never had before. 

I also began to get really bad heart burn for everything that i eat. Usually i eat allot of hot sauce with no problem and now I cant even smell it because Ill get heart burn lol 

On August 11th I started spotting I thought I was out and af had arrived even though it was weird because always a week before my period I have really really bad cramps leading to AF and my breast get sensitive and sore. But this time the spotting came out of no where it seemed. 

The spotting did not get heavy at all it was light brown and last 3 days where usually i have 7 days af and gets heavy after the 1st day I did t even have to wear a pad. On the 2nd day my breast felt a bit sore and theyve stayed like this until now. On the 3rd day I had a few cramps here and there but nothing like usual af 

2 days after the spotting had ended I went to the bathroom and when I wiped had a bit more light brown spotting once and then again it was gone and there has been none since. 

I still have sore nipples and what I want to call mild cramping even though it doesnt feel like cramps its weird. 

I also feel weird my body just doesnt feel right, my stomach hurts after everything I eat I want to say nausea but I dont feel like throwing up I just feel off. 

Im peeing like 20 times a day and Ive been feeling super sleepy to the point i have been having to take naps through the day and at night when we lay to sleep i knock out almost immediately as if I havent slept in days


Anyone experienced these things and ended up being pregnant? Im scared to test or even tell my hubby since I dont want to get my hopes up.



UPDATE: 

Went to pee this morning and had light brown spotting again about a day and half from last time? Super confused at this point 

also I have been checking my cervix and for 5 days now it has been super high I almost cant reach it its soft and mushy feeling


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck dusty ! 

When was the last time you tested Ktorres? 

Ive still had no spotting which is unusual for me AF is due tomorrow and BFN on todays test .


----------



## ktorres16

I haven&#8217;t tested, I&#8217;m scared to see a BFN but I know I should. Plus i haven&#8217;t told the hubby about me thinking I&#8217;m pregnant so I don&#8217;t know when to test without him finding out. Although he has been noticing me feeling off and keeps telling me I&#8217;m pregnant but not sure don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up


----------



## ktorres16

I&#8217;ve also been getting hot flashes out of no where. Even inside stores with AC or sitting right in front of the fan my cheeks start getting really hot and then the rest of my body


----------



## gigglebox

There is only one way to know for sure and that is to test. None of us on here are going to be able to tell you, but I do hope you come back and update us when you find out!


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> There is only one way to know for sure and that is to test. None of us on here are going to be able to tell you, but I do hope you come back and update us when you find out!

Agree !! Good luck when you test !


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok- TMI, but my boobs hurting is one thing, but I just took a bath and was able to squeez a colostrum looking substance from my right side ... I haven't nursed since July last year &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128563;
> 
> 
> Ooo this Is a good sign surely ! When are you next testing !Click to expand...

 I might test when I get home tonight. I am just leaving a rough 10 hour shift at the hospital. I ran my butt off all day and went to the restroom twice. Several times I thought AF was coming but it was not it, just creamy cm. Not sure what to think.. part of me wants to just wait until Sunday to test! &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;&#128591;&#127996;


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> AF due tomorrow, this mornings IC is a BFN, still no spotting but Ive got cramps . Dont really want to pay for FRER until my AF is late . If no sign by Monday I will get one .

 I so know what you mean! I ended up going back to Walmart last night to get my daughter school supplies and bought three more FRERs! &#128556; I have plenty dollar store ones and ICs, so I'm trying to make a deal with myself that I'm not allowed to use a first response until I get a solid line on a cheapie! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> AF due tomorrow, this mornings IC is a BFN, still no spotting but Ive got cramps . Dont really want to pay for FRER until my AF is late . If no sign by Monday I will get one .
> 
> I so know what you mean! I ended up going back to Walmart last night to get my daughter school supplies and bought three more FRERs! &#128556; I have plenty dollar store ones and ICs, so I'm trying to make a deal with myself that I'm not allowed to use a first response until I get a solid line on a cheapie! &#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...

That was my plan too !


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like AF is gonna show right on time , slight spotting when I used the bathroom .. why does she have to mess with us every month !


----------



## faithforbaby

Sorry baby! I'm sure I'm not far behind. Negative on cheapie tonight &#128533;


----------



## Dustypink

gigglebox said:


> Have you tested since you got your "period"? If not you may have been testing too early.
> 
> But you wouldn't be the first woman to not have a positive hpt or to bleed when pregnant!
> 
> I hope they can shed some light on what's going on. Please update us!

Thank you so much for helping out. 
Yes i did test yesterday. Still negative. 

Hoping its nothing serious so i can continue ttcing this month :thumbup:


----------



## Dustypink

I just got back from my ultrasound. The dr said it looked like a psuedo sac. Which could happen when you take progesterone. Its rare but it happens. My lining is thick. So that is good news. 

On another note. I only have one follicle that is considered big. 14mm CD 14 only however. So no trigger shot. She even said its a failed cycle? And to wait for af to come. 

My question is, can i ovulate even without the trigger shot? She said it would be unlikely because its too slow paced. 
On CD 12 it was 11mm. Now its CD 14. So it did grow 3 mm in 2 days. 


I am having slight ovulation pains. Hoping i will ovulate myself this cycle. Please keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry baby.. 

So I only have one opk left Ive ordered some but they wont come til Tuesday probally Im cd15 today hoping I get a positive today wont bank on it no doubt Ill miss my surge x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Donna . Hope you catch your surge . Some of those Poundland shops sell ovulation kits if you have one close . 

No expierence dusty but good luck x


----------



## Babybump87

BFN again , bit more spotting too its more watery brown and light rather that thick and dark brown 

I am not going to test now and wait for AF to start with the hope she doesnt !.. strange cycle for me .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My AF started with rusty brown bleeding too baby.. weird.


----------



## Babybump87

CD1 for me today . 

Yeah Hoping Ive never had a AF start the way this months did. I knew I was pregnant with DD2 because I never had any pre spotting so thought this might have been the month. Never mind . 

FF has moved my O day to 1 September and again on 27 September ! When are you next due to O ?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry bout af ladies :(

Dusty maybe start a new thread to get more answers? I am not familiar with the process


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Giggle . 

I might start taking some pre natal vitamins this month , just to give my system a boots anyway . I stopped taking multivitamin a few weeks ago ran out an never picked up more .. my bad !

Cannot decide between the Pregnacare range or Seven Seas , any recommendations ?


----------



## Momof2onetube

CD6 here, AF is almost done. Sooo bored already :coffee: stocked up on opks. Really want that Sept bfp for OH&#8217;s 30th birthday!


----------



## gigglebox

Mo2 really hope this month is your sticky bean!

Yes Bb start with prenatals. Best to start before your pregnant to be most effective!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I agree with Giggle! I&#8217;m on prenatals and they seemed to have lengthened my LP to 13 days. I now have a 26-27 day cycle :) can&#8217;t offer advice on what brand though as I&#8217;m in Canada


----------



## faithforbaby

No AF here &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039; I didn't even test today. I was st church this am and thought for sure it was starting, but just creamy CM so far. Maybe will test tonight. For sure not using my FRER until I get a definitive line with a cheapie


----------



## donnarobinson

I take the Severn seas prenatals x


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> CD6 here, AF is almost done. Sooo bored already :coffee: stocked up on opks. Really want that Sept bfp for OHs 30th birthday!


Good luck x


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Mo2 really hope this month is your sticky bean!
> 
> Yes Bb start with prenatals. Best to start before your pregnant to be most effective!

I am going to nip into town tomorrow start them straight away !


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> I take the Severn seas prenatals x


Are those Seven Seas Trying for a baby ? Ive looked at so many today 

If so those have really good reviews


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck Faith keep us posted !


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I take the Severn seas prenatals x
> 
> 
> Are those Seven Seas Trying for a baby ? Ive looked at so many today
> 
> If so those have really good reviewsClick to expand...

Yeh hun those ones x Ive run out so need to order some more x


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I take the Severn seas prenatals x
> 
> 
> Are those Seven Seas Trying for a baby ? Ive looked at so many today
> 
> If so those have really good reviewsClick to expand...
> 
> Yeh hun those ones x Ive run out so need to order some more xClick to expand...

Thanks I will give these a try first . Lets hope they work for us !


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck y'all! Hope they do you well :)

Faith oooooh hope that's a good thing and af continues to be a no show!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I take the seven seas ones too, mostly because theyre a lot cheaper than pregnacare but Im pretty sure the ingredients are the same!


----------



## Babybump87

jellybeanxx said:


> I take the seven seas ones too, mostly because theyre a lot cheaper than pregnacare but Im pretty sure the ingredients are the same!

Typical the didnt have the Seven Seas ones all the others were too pricey ! Going to order them online later


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think I bulk bought mine from amazon because I started taking them before we started TTC but if I remember correctly theyre pretty much the same as the pregnancy ones so you can just carry on with them when you get your BFP.


----------



## mkyerby16

:hi: Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I jump in. I'm finally ttc #2. I have a son who turned 3 in March. We've been waiting to try until we bought a bigger house, but finally decided to just go for it and pray we'll somehow be in a new house by time baby comes, since our son will already be 4 when #2 comes. I'm on CD 5 now and the evil witch is in town. This has been my 1st real period (not just pill withdrawal bleed) in almost 13 years and I kinda felt like dying the past few days. :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mk! Well bbay can always bunk in your room initially so that buys you a little extra time ;)


----------



## mkyerby16

gigglebox said:


> Hi mk! Well bbay can always bunk in your room initially so that buys you a little extra time ;)

I know, I'll be ok if we can move by time baby is 8 weeks. Kind of complicated but I work weekend nights so I sleep in our room during the day when I'm working and with our son it worked out best for him to be in his own room by time I went back to work at 8 weeks so I could sleep without whoever had the baby needing anything from our room & he could nap peacefully in his own room. My hope is that DH will now have a fire lit under him to finish up the projects he's been procrastinating around the house that need to be done before we can put it on the market. Just didn't want to have to deal with that while preggo or with a newborn. Oh well.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Jelly I think they are just the same or thereabouts as the pregnancy onces. I took Pregnacare with DD1 boy did they make me feel ill. DD2 I just took folic acid and then Iron tablets . 

Welcome MK! Im sure things will come together for you ! We bought a house then 2 months later found out I was pregnant with DD2 . Know what they say new House new baby .


----------



## Babybump87

Im having the strangest AF . Started on Saturday not heavy at all . Yesterday it was heavier now today Ive just had old brown blood like when your AF is coming to an end and just spotting when I wipe . My AFs Usually lasts for 5 days .

Is a 3/4 day AF normal ?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mine are 3/4 days normally so yes they can be :)


----------



## faithforbaby

CD 1 over here- came on with a vengeance &#128534; Oh well, on to another cycle! Fingers crossed for all you ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Im having the strangest AF . Started on Saturday not heavy at all . Yesterday it was heavier now today Ive just had old brown blood like when your AF is coming to an end and just spotting when I wipe . My AFs Usually lasts for 5 days .
> 
> Is a 3/4 day AF normal ?!

Mine are usually 3 days before I had the depo . X still waiting on a positive opk here. Im sure it will take an few cycles for things to settle down now I had a first period so Im ok with that. So hope I get back to a regular 28 day cycle like before tho x cd18 ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Im a terrible worrier ! 

Hope you get your positive OPK any day now Donna !


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> CD 1 over here- came on with a vengeance &#128534; Oh well, on to another cycle! Fingers crossed for all you ladies!

Sorry you got your AF


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry faithforbaby!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry AF got you Faith!


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry af got you faith! Ive been brave today Ive been a blonde and I mean very bleach blonde for about 14 years now and loved it but Im so fed up of the up keep and the roots and how dry it was getting so Ive been brave and gone dark and I actually love it its not to dark! But a lot darker than I was around my natural colour x


----------



## donnarobinson

Me now and me as a blonde ! Oh I love my blonde &#128553;. It its only nice for a bit till I get awful roots lol x
 



Attached Files:







D4FC3B19-08C4-4546-9DF3-63AEE9B75394.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









BC203825-8418-44DF-B218-163D4EDEF845.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## faithforbaby

Thanks all! Will start Clomid 100mg tomorrow! Praying it doesn't take too many cycles! Insurance doesn't cover ANYTHING &#128530;


----------



## jellybeanxx

Looks amazing Donna, really suits you!

Good luck with the clomid Faith! 

I did an OPK today and its already getting close so will hopefully ovulate soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

Donna I LOVE the new hair color on you. It's really pretty! 

Good luck to everyone hoping to O soon. Cd 6 here and the witch is finally leaving. Getting nervous about being pregnant with a toddler and then the strains of having two kids.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- looove your hair dark!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks everyone ! Mo2 I still find it so wierd our kids are so close in age .. I had one feb 2012 and March 2014! And u had the opposite lol x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna! LOVE THE DARK HAIR!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- I know eh, we were definitely on here at the same times before!
Hoping- I got a new Fitbit! I had no idea they&#8217;d updated it to track fertility now! Was super excited about that


----------



## gigglebox

Mk you will be fine! Going from 0 to 1 was way harder than 1 to 2, and I've never met a mom who didn't agree! Remember your first will be about 4 when baby comes, it will be different than if you had a baby right now. Also with my ds1 i found at 4 he was much easier than when he was 3.

Donna both hair suits you but I agree the blonde looks good! Ugh I gave up dying my hair as I got sick dealing with the roots but I can't deal with how gray I am already :cry: i'm overdue for root coverage -.-


----------



## Babybump87

Great hair choice Donna . Looks lovely although you do suit both hair colours! 

I agree with Giggle 0-1 was hard adjusting to life with a baby although she was a easy baby apart from the rocking to sleep for the first 9 months lol. DD2 just fitted right in from the moment she was born . I do wonder how the jump from 2 -3 will be .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YaY Momof2! Yes they just added that. I think I may take my fitbit off this cycle. I haven't decided yet. The up's and downs of my heart rate would get me excited and then when it dropped I would be sad or expect it to go back up. I may just not look at!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I got it just to get myself moving more and for when I walk the kids to and from school but when I saw it tracks fertility too, I was like COOL! :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah The fitbit goes everywhere with me. :) It is a cool tool to have!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you girls .. mo2 we defo were ! 
I found 1-2 harder than 0-2 in some way but only because number 2 was high needs he cried a lot had colic Refux and a cows milk allergy but he was a dream sleeper ... it always gets easier I had a small gap as well tho. My second was born 2 weeks after my first turned 2. My third slotted right in.. he was a dream baby.. hardly every cried self soothed right from the start and was generally a happy baby I would have 100 of him lol. My second is still the terror now lol. Hes so cute tho .. we always manage &#128512; x


----------



## faithforbaby

jellybeanxx said:


> Looks amazing Donna, really suits you!
> 
> Good luck with the clomid Faith!
> 
> I did an OPK today and its already getting close so will hopefully ovulate soon!

Woohoo!! Hope you get that dark OPK soon!!


----------



## faithforbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Me now and me as a blonde ! Oh I love my blonde &#128553;. It its only nice for a bit till I get awful roots lol x

You can totally pull off both! How cool! &#129303;


----------



## faithforbaby

Momof2onetube said:


> Donna- I know eh, we were definitely on here at the same times before!
> Hoping- I got a new Fitbit! I had no idea theyd updated it to track fertility now! Was super excited about that

Tell me more! I used to wear mine alll the time! I have the charge 2 - what does the new one do?


----------



## Babybump87

Woohoo my vitamins have arrived in store and AF is over !


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks guys &#10084; My DS was a fairly easy baby other than being a happy spitter (we just learned to have lots of burp cloths around) and he was an awesome sleeper. Slept through the night from 6 weeks ok. Sooo I feel like there's no way we'll get that lucky again :haha: I'm also worried about the strain on my relationship with DH. We don't really fight or anything? But we often live like roommates and not lovers if that makes sense. Also my DS is at that stage where he's CONSTANTLY asking "will you play with me?" and I already feel like I'm always saying not right now bc I'm doing something else, so I have that typical fear of taking away from him even more which I know is a normal worry when going from 1 to 2. 


DH gave me a Fitbit Alta for my bday back in Feb and I had been relying on it so much to track activity/calories burned and my heart rate and the heart rate sensor died a couple of days ago! I'm so sad and lost without it.... and pissed it only lasted like 6 months! I'm in touch with the company so we'll see, but of course it breaks now.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mk that sucks! Hopefully they give you a replacement for free. I have had my fitbit for like a year or two now and still kicking. It is the Charge 2 though. 

Baby-yay for vitamins!!


----------



## Babybump87

Me and DH sometimes say we are like passing ships in the night because we sometimes dont get time together. So I get the room mate thing . Intimacy is the key I dont mean DTD all the time, just like a little peck , snuggles on the sofa etc. 

I also had that same fear of taking things away from DD1 but your DS will want to play with his new sibling , mine play together for hours on end some days others they annoy each other lol. I have that same fear now we are TTC 3, how am I going to make sure that I see to all my childrens needs and give them the same time and attention , truth is somehow we will just do without giving it a second thought! 

Id be complaining about the Fitbit . Hopefully you can get a replacement /refund using the warranty


----------



## donnarobinson

Cd21 here and still no positive opk! Bit annoyed but on a plus side there has been no random spotting this cycle .. cycles were only 28/29 days before depo . But even if I dont ovulate this month Im hoping I get another proper period and the. Hopefully things will settle down soon x


----------



## Babybump87

You might ovulate late this cycle Donna . Hopefully get a positive soon! . Glad youve had no spotting too ! 

I took my first OPK very faint line CD7 for me . FF has predicted O day for 1 September and AF 13 September. Seems a day or two out from my usual cycle of 24/25 days.

Edit I think FF is basing it on a 26 day cycle ! Who knows until that positive OPK . 

Anyone else going up O soon ?!


----------



## mkyerby16

Luckily the company is sending me a new Fitbit free of charge. To whoever asked the "fertility" settings aren't super detailed. Just let's you log your periods/average cycle length and from there tells you if you're in your fertile time and when your period should be due.

I'm on cd10. I *think* I O'd right around cd14 last time, but AF came on cd26 soo maybe it was a couple of days sooner. I still didn't pick up any opks and am regretting it now, but I'm just tracking cp/cm this month and will get opks next month if we don't conceive.


----------



## gigglebox

Mk i've always found cm/cp to be a super reliable indicator for me :thumbup: good luck!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Babybump Im ovulating today according to Ava. My temp has been creeping up and OPK is still just about positive. Loads of EWCM for the last couple of days!


----------



## Babybump87

jellybeanxx said:


> Babybump Im ovulating today according to Ava. My temp has been creeping up and OPK is still just about positive. Loads of EWCM for the last couple of days!


Great !! Fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I wished I GOT ewcm but I do not ever notice any :( BOO but I must have something going on enough to have gotten me pregnant twice in my life and one chemical now.


----------



## Mom15

Hoping - I have to go looking for ewcm. Mine doesnt make it to the tp ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

So my opks are practially completely only one line just a hint of second last night I had slight pink when I wiped it literally lasted one wipe . Im think I either aint going to ovulate this cycle or I ovulated on a day I didnt have any opks im sure I only missed one or two days but I wasnt testing twice a day either .. 
Im cd23 x cycles use to be 28 days before depo x


----------



## Babybump87

You may have missed your surge Donna and have ovulated already. Hope this is the case for you ! 

Im still getting faint lines on my OPKS . Positive on CD12 last month and CD13 this month ! Looks like I may just about ovulate again this month around 29/30th


----------



## Mom15

Donna - I know its not exactly the same, but after I stopped bc pill my cycles ranged from 5-7 weeks long. I would O irregularly between CD 28-41. DS1 was conceived on CD31. So if you never got a positive on your opks you may not have O yet. Or like you said you missed it. I cant remember is this your first cycle post depo? If not how long was the last one? Are you temping?


----------



## donnarobinson

Mom15 said:


> Donna - I know its not exactly the same, but after I stopped bc pill my cycles ranged from 5-7 weeks long. I would O irregularly between CD 28-41. DS1 was conceived on CD31. So if you never got a positive on your opks you may not have O yet. Or like you said you missed it. I cant remember is this your first cycle post depo? If not how long was the last one? Are you temping?

Thanks hun its nice to no it can be normal .. My depo run expired the end of feb and Ive had very irregular bleeding since then mainly spotting then I had a proper period this month Im now cd24 since that period but Ive had very light spotting when I wipe now for 3 days so no idea whats going on I dont temp no. x


----------



## donnarobinson

So Im properly bleeding now like another period . I have read about periods coming every two weeks at first once they do return hope they settle down soon x
So Im cycle day 24 so 4 days early if I go by how periods use to be x


----------



## mkyerby16

donnarobinson said:


> So Im properly bleeding now like another period . I have read about periods coming every two weeks at first once they do return hope they settle down soon x
> So Im cycle day 24 so 4 days early if I go by how periods use to be x


Ugh so sorry. Hopefully everything will settle down into a normal cycle now though. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

One of the girls at work was on depo for 7 years. I been just now helping her learn about OPKS and stuff. She said she didn't have any bleeding for the first 6 months and now has been 6 months of two weeks on and off. She asked my advice on what she could do to stop it. I told her to go get an OPK from the dollar tree and show me once she did it so we could see if her body was even attempting to ovulate before we tried any "natural" stuff (she felt her doctor was not taking her concern seriously since she is only 25). She showed me it and it was almost positive. Next day was positive and she just had an ultrasound Friday where she texted me to say that I was right she was about to ovulate and they could see the egg in her ultrasound. WOOT! If she was on it for 7 years and body is getting back to normal there is hope!! lol Good luck Donna.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> One of the girls at work was on depo for 7 years. I been just now helping her learn about OPKS and stuff. She said she didn't have any bleeding for the first 6 months and now has been 6 months of two weeks on and off. She asked my advice on what she could do to stop it. I told her to go get an OPK from the dollar tree and show me once she did it so we could see if her body was even attempting to ovulate before we tried any "natural" stuff (she felt her doctor was not taking her concern seriously since she is only 25). She showed me it and it was almost positive. Next day was positive and she just had an ultrasound Friday where she texted me to say that I was right she was about to ovulate and they could see the egg in her ultrasound. WOOT! If she was on it for 7 years and body is getting back to normal there is hope!! lol Good luck Donna.

Oh wow bless her . Yeh I defo no I just have to give it time .the bleeding keeps slowing down then gearing up doesnt no what to do I think I defo am moving in the right direction x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry Donna :hugs: but hope you&#8217;re on the right track now!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi GUYS! Is your "EWCM" ever milky white? I never really see too much stretchy CM but I had some today but the rest of it is lotiony like but milky and semi sticky. HOW CONFUSING! BAHA.


----------



## mkyerby16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi GUYS! Is your "EWCM" ever milky white? I never really see too much stretchy CM but I had some today but the rest of it is lotiony like but milky and semi sticky. HOW CONFUSING! BAHA.

Have you dtd lately? I can't distinguish leftover semen from ewcm :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No I have not DTD since Thurs :( DH is out of town.


----------



## Mom15

It might be that your cm is transitioning. Right before O its clear and sooo stretchy for me, but when it transitions to clear from chunky white I get that watery milky cm. Hope this helps. How long about til O for you?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Mom! That does help and makes sense. I believe I am due to Ovulate WED/THURS but hoping for Friday cuz hubby will be back Thurs!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry Donna . Hope this is a sign your cycles are trying to get into a regular pattern . 

Hoping I get that kinda discharge, then it changes into white and stretchy. We are due to O around the same time again

Ive had some EWCM today . OPKs are still very faint.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is pretty cool! I never usually check my CM cuz there is no point when I dtd most days. lol TMI I know but yeah.. messes things up you know?


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think the way to tell the differences is that if you stretch EWCM itll keep on stretching but... leftovers break more easily. I dont know how I know that. Ive become a font of very weird information over the years Ive spent TTC :blush:
One floats and the other doesnt as well apparently but I can never remember which way round it is...


----------



## Babybump87

You know I just Googled if EWCM floats or not lol 

And apparently Semen will dissolve in water wereas EWCM will not . So EWCM will float . Never knew that interesting ..


----------



## Mom15

Semen also doesnt stretch I believe. In fact it starts to liquify after a few minutes. What really helped me figure it out was to check cm every single day of my cycle. That way I noticed a pattern and now its very obvious to me when I O. Well once I get my cycle back. If its like last time I get another 6 months period free while nursing.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping on! I am also ttc#3 this is cycle 1. Have a DD who is 12 and a DS who is 10. I have a thread on here called finally ttc#3. if you'd kinda like my whole story! Still can't believe we are doing this. I'm excited but terrified. The gap is huge and can I do it all again? But the need and want for a baby has never left me so scared or not, we are doing this! I have PCOS so may not be easy but here goes! Baby dust to you all! X just to add I am 33 and so is DH lol X


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome Kay! I have PCOS too, I managed to conceive in my second cycle this time around (sadly ended in a chemical though) so it can happen quickly which surprised me! Are you having any treatment for the PCOS?


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> Welcome Kay! I have PCOS too, I managed to conceive in my second cycle this time around (sadly ended in a chemical though) so it can happen quickly which surprised me! Are you having any treatment for the PCOS?

Thanks Jellybean! I'm sorry to hear about the chemical, those are awful! But you're right it does happen! I am going to try and stay positive just alsp trying to keep myself in check that it just may not work for me now. No, I'm not having any treatment. I do have periods just the cycle length varies quite often so I'm not always sure when af is due. I have got some opks to try and track ov but if after a couple of cycles I haven't got a bfp I want to try temping. And go from there I guess! If temping doesn't ahow ov then I'll go back to my GP for advice on the next stage. Where are you in your cycle now? I am on cd 12. Do you have treatment for your PCOS?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im not having treatment at the moment. Ive been ovulating which I wasnt before so just hoping for the best! Im in the waiting to ovulate part of my cycle. Ive been expecting a temp rise the last couple of days but it hasnt happened yet! I had a just about positive OPK a couple of days ago (mine never seem to go completely dark) so not sure whats happening. I live in fear of my body stopping ovulating again.
Like you, my cycles arent the same length every month so I do a lot of tracking because otherwise I find myself getting stressed about and to expect AF. The tracking can drive me a bit mad itself though. Its a difficult balance isnt it?


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> Im not having treatment at the moment. Ive been ovulating which I wasnt before so just hoping for the best! Im in the waiting to ovulate part of my cycle. Ive been expecting a temp rise the last couple of days but it hasnt happened yet! I had a just about positive OPK a couple of days ago (mine never seem to go completely dark) so not sure whats happening. I live in fear of my body stopping ovulating again.
> Like you, my cycles arent the same length every month so I do a lot of tracking because otherwise I find myself getting stressed about and to expect AF. The tracking can drive me a bit mad itself though. Its a difficult balance isnt it?

I'm so glad that ov has been happening for you. Fingers crossed your temp rises in the next day or 2. I'm the same I stress about af and when is she going to turn up this time. Sometimes it's only a couple of days difference to last cycle. Other times can be abit longer. It's one of those thing's I can't predict. So frustrating having such limited control over your body!I'm also waiting to ov. Tested this morning and its negative but will do another later. I'm testing twice a day from this point. 
Maybe we will ov around the same time and can keep each other company during the TWW lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

That would be great Kay! Hope ov happens for you soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> That would be great Kay! Hope ov happens for you soon!

Same too you hun! The tww drags so it's nice to have company during it. Especially with people who can relate.Dh tries but I know all the ins and outs baffles him lol we haven't really told anyone we are trying either. We want it to be a surprise if it does happen


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Kay good luck in your journey! 

TWW totally sucks ! Youve came to the right thread for support etc . I only have DH too as we are not telling anyone we are TTC3. Like your DH he doesnt care for the ins and outs of OPKs etc lol . 

Its nice to get other ladies views and support.

I think my OPKs are starting to get darker now!.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Welcome Kay good luck in your journey!
> 
> TWW totally sucks ! Youve came to the right thread for support etc . I only have DH too as we are not telling anyone we are TTC3. Like your DH he doesnt care for the ins and outs of OPKs etc lol .
> 
> Its nice to get other ladies views and support.
> 
> I think my OPKs are starting to get darker now!.

Hi! Thanks babybump! Yeah it does, although everything seems to go in slow motion when ttc! No my dh is happy to say he wants another baby and to dtd but other than that I think the whole thing confuses him! Lol. 

Absolutely. I love this forum as you can literally talk about any thing. No-one judges you. Everyone supports you and helps you. It's nice not to feel alone!

Yay for darker opks! Hopefully ov will happen in the next day or 2 for you then! Best get hubby prepped &#128514;

I am hoping o will happen for me soon too.


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kay good luck in your journey!
> 
> TWW totally sucks ! Youve came to the right thread for support etc . I only have DH too as we are not telling anyone we are TTC3. Like your DH he doesnt care for the ins and outs of OPKs etc lol .
> 
> Its nice to get other ladies views and support.
> 
> I think my OPKs are starting to get darker now!.
> 
> Hi! Thanks babybump! Yeah it does, although everything seems to go in slow motion when ttc! No my dh is happy to say he wants another baby and to dtd but other than that I think the whole thing confuses him! Lol.
> 
> Absolutely. I love this forum as you can literally talk about any thing. No-one judges you. Everyone supports you and helps you. It's nice not to feel alone!
> 
> Yay for darker opks! Hopefully ov will happen in the next day or 2 for you then! Best get hubby prepped &#128514;
> 
> I am hoping o will happen for me soon too.Click to expand...

Haha totally agree men are clueless! But hes well and truely prepped!

Thanks hope O happens for you soon too! Do you have any idea when it might be?


----------



## Cluckymummy

Can some help me please 

I am new to this I didnt want to turn to the internet but Im desperate...

Ttc I am taking I-folic everyday partner and I have been using conceive plus.

I have two apps that help me track my os so depending what one Im 6 to 7 dpo for 4 days I have had cramping in my pelvic / uterus area on and off {comes and goes threw out the day and night } I have had low back pain for 3 days headaches for 3 days been feeling tired for 4 days my sense of smell has been off the charts and been feeling bit dizzy here and there and starting to feel Like I need to throw up and feel like I have a mucus ball suck in my throat I have a 4 year old
Please help


----------



## Babybump87

My personal experience is apps to track O are inaccurate . I was using two and both had my O day off by 3/4 days ! If your not using OPKs or temping it may be less accurate . 

When is your AF due ? Not sure there is much you can do other than wait until you can test . Which is always frustrating 

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Cluckymummy

Af is due in between 10 and the 12 depends on the app

Sorry whats opk?


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry OPK - Ovulation Prediction Kit . 

Do you have a regular cycle each month


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kay good luck in your journey!
> 
> TWW totally sucks ! Youve came to the right thread for support etc . I only have DH too as we are not telling anyone we are TTC3. Like your DH he doesnt care for the ins and outs of OPKs etc lol .
> 
> Its nice to get other ladies views and support.
> 
> I think my OPKs are starting to get darker now!.
> 
> Hi! Thanks babybump! Yeah it does, although everything seems to go in slow motion when ttc! No my dh is happy to say he wants another baby and to dtd but other than that I think the whole thing confuses him! Lol.
> 
> Absolutely. I love this forum as you can literally talk about any thing. No-one judges you. Everyone supports you and helps you. It's nice not to feel alone!
> 
> Yay for darker opks! Hopefully ov will happen in the next day or 2 for you then! Best get hubby prepped &#128514;
> 
> I am hoping o will happen for me soon too.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha totally agree men are clueless! But hes well and truely prepped!
> 
> Thanks hope O happens for you soon too! Do you have any idea when it might be?Click to expand...

Oh they most certainly are! Lol. Oooh that's good, mine too&#128514;

Thank you! Umm I'm hoping within the next few days. I haven't used a test this morning but I'm going to in a minute and see if it's still as faint as yesterday.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Cluckymummy said:


> Can some help me please
> 
> I am new to this I didnt want to turn to the internet but Im desperate...
> 
> Ttc I am taking I-folic everyday partner and I have been using conceive plus.
> 
> I have two apps that help me track my os so depending what one Im 6 to 7 dpo for 4 days I have had cramping in my pelvic / uterus area on and off {comes and goes threw out the day and night } I have had low back pain for 3 days headaches for 3 days been feeling tired for 4 days my sense of smell has been off the charts and been feeling bit dizzy here and there and starting to feel Like I need to throw up and feel like I have a mucus ball suck in my throat I have a 4 year old
> Please help

I agree with babybump. Apps aren't always the most reliable when tracking thing's like ovulation. Temping or opks are the way to go if you want more accuracy. 

Testing is the only way to know for sure whether your symptoms are down to pregnancy or not. However it may be too early to get an accurate answer. Perhaps wait until your closer to af and test then. 

Good luck!


----------



## mkyerby16

Cd14. Think I'm O'ing or did yesterday probably. No opks or temping but cp shifted to high, soft, open and I had a few lower pelvic pains. DH has been awesome about making sure we get in bd'ing :haha: He woke me up at 1am last night after I had fallen asleep and was like but we have to make a baby lmao This is a huge difference for us bc normally he's passed out early and has no sex drive. He'd pick sleep over bd'ing anytime, but he's so ready for baby #2. I'm nervous :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

Cluckymummy said:


> Can some help me please
> 
> I am new to this I didnt want to turn to the internet but Im desperate...
> 
> Ttc I am taking I-folic everyday partner and I have been using conceive plus.
> 
> I have two apps that help me track my os so depending what one Im 6 to 7 dpo for 4 days I have had cramping in my pelvic / uterus area on and off {comes and goes threw out the day and night } I have had low back pain for 3 days headaches for 3 days been feeling tired for 4 days my sense of smell has been off the charts and been feeling bit dizzy here and there and starting to feel Like I need to throw up and feel like I have a mucus ball suck in my throat I have a 4 year old
> Please help

Good luck! Could very well be super early signs, but you never know. I'd wait maybe 2 more days and take a first response early result test. That's the only way you'll know. Could still be too early even then though.


----------



## Babybump87

CD 12 for me and my OPKs are so much lighter than they were this time last cycle and the cycle before. Very slow progression it seems this month. Not sure whats happening with those !

Im glad your DH is well on board MK makes life and trying so much easier !


----------



## gigglebox

Mk my hubby finds baby making sex much more fun and is often up for it more than other times :haha: good luck!

Bb my ov varies by a weeks. Hope you ov soon, the wait to O is so frustrating!


----------



## Babybump87

Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway . 

Hows everyone !? !


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway .
> 
> Hows everyone !? !

Oooh hopefully O is happening for you! I'm still waiting to o but tests are getting darker and I have more cm tonight. So maybe tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway .
> 
> Hows everyone !? !
> 
> Oooh hopefully O is happening for you! I'm still waiting to o but tests are getting darker and I have more cm tonight. So maybe tomorrow or the next day!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you ! We may enter the TWW at the same time


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway .
> 
> Hows everyone !? !
> 
> Oooh hopefully O is happening for you! I'm still waiting to o but tests are getting darker and I have more cm tonight. So maybe tomorrow or the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ! We may enter the TWW at the same timeClick to expand...

That would be great! We can compare symptoms and extremly early tests! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m good! 3dpo :) tww going slowly as always :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck y'all, can't wait to see the tests!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Thought I had O'd already, but today (cd15) my cervix was higher & softer than it's ever been and I've had a weird pain on my right side all evening. Sooo maybe I'm O'ing now :shrug: Who knows. Wish I had gotten some opk's but too late now.


----------



## Babybump87

I hate the guessing game when checking my cervix so much so Ive stopped ! Could never tell anything ! . 

How thats a good sign for you though !


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway .
> 
> Hows everyone !? !
> 
> Oooh hopefully O is happening for you! I'm still waiting to o but tests are getting darker and I have more cm tonight. So maybe tomorrow or the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ! We may enter the TWW at the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> That would be great! We can compare symptoms and extremly early tests! &#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...

Haha look forward to it !


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Im good! 3dpo :) tww going slowly as always :haha:

Good luck !


----------



## Babybump87

I think todays the day CD14 . Ive got a dull pain in my left ovary area ! Surely thats a good sign ! See what the OPKs do later .


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am almost there with a positive OPK its almost fully dark ! Im thinking today or tomorrow . Going to do another 2 tomorrow anyway .
> 
> Hows everyone !? !
> 
> Oooh hopefully O is happening for you! I'm still waiting to o but tests are getting darker and I have more cm tonight. So maybe tomorrow or the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ! We may enter the TWW at the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> That would be great! We can compare symptoms and extremly early tests! &#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> Haha look forward to it !Click to expand...

Me too! Lol o needs to hurry up so this tww can start


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> I think todays the day CD14 . Ive got a dull pain in my left ovary area ! Surely thats a good sign ! See what the OPKs do later .

Yay! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Woop just got my strongest ever positive OPK ! The line came up straight away and it was so dark !


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Woop just got my strongest ever positive OPK ! The line came up straight away and it was so dark !

Yay! So pleased for you! Time to get BD'ing &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot babybump DANCE TIME! 

Good Luck everyone :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope your ok! So Im going as cd 5 here bleeding stopped just spotting yday morning nothing since . Dont think I ovulated last cycle .. so fingers crossed I do this one .. doing opks from now just Incase as the last cycle was so short .. X
Kids are back to school next week. So been busy sorting things out cant believe my middle one chad is starting reception! X


----------



## mkyerby16

So I had fairly severe pains on my right side inside of my hip all evening yesterday and today cp is definitely much lower & more firm than yesterday so guess I'm in the tww now. Ah. Of course we didn't BD yesterday but we did this a.m. and the days before so we should be good I hope.


----------



## Babybump87

DH cannot believe his luck this month ! Lets hope its our lucky month !

Sorry youve not ovulated this month Donna . Hoping you do next cycle ! . I know DD1 starts year 1 and DD2 nursery in December ! Goes way to quick ! 

Good luck in your TWW MK !


----------



## faithforbaby

Hey ladies :flower:

I am going to try to look back and catch up on where everyone is. Its so hard to stay caught up :haha: 

As for me, I had my CD 12 scan yesterday to check for follicles. The doc had me on 100mg Clomid CD 3-7. My last dose with my son was 150 so I was a little concerned, but since I was starting to have regular-ish cycles I figured he didn't want to start me back out that high. I went ahead and didn't question it. I had my scan yesterday and I had NO follicles ready to go :nope: Super bummed, because one of the things I thought was helping me was eating low carb. The last month, I haven't been tracking since I have been focused on TTC :dohh: It may not have made a difference, it may be that I needed the 150 dose of Clomid. Who knows! I am getting back on track with that today, as well as now taking Letrozole 7.5mg starting yesterday and going to Tuesday. 

I go back Thursday and am hoping for some good news! I am watching OPKs as well. :thumbup: Im trying to remain positive, it just SUCKS that I went back yesterday with no results and each ultrasound visit is $400 :cry: Oh well, it won't matter in the end, right!? :thumbup:

Going to try to head back a few pages and see where you ladies are. Good luck to us all!


----------



## faithforbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls hope your ok! So Im going as cd 5 here bleeding stopped just spotting yday morning nothing since . Dont think I ovulated last cycle .. so fingers crossed I do this one .. doing opks from now just Incase as the last cycle was so short .. X
> Kids are back to school next week. So been busy sorting things out cant believe my middle one chad is starting reception! X

Glad AF is over, Donna! School started last week for my DD! She is in Kindergarten and I can already tell its going to keep us both busy! :winkwink: Hope to see you get a + OPK soon! Good luck!!


----------



## faithforbaby

mkyerby16 said:


> So I had fairly severe pains on my right side inside of my hip all evening yesterday and today cp is definitely much lower & more firm than yesterday so guess I'm in the tww now. Ah. Of course we didn't BD yesterday but we did this a.m. and the days before so we should be good I hope.

Good luck! It certainly sounds like you have covered all of your BDing bases! :haha: Here's to a speedy 2WW for you!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> Woop just got my strongest ever positive OPK ! The line came up straight away and it was so dark !

:happydance:Woohoo! that is awesome, babybump! I am actually really liking OPKs. I haven't really used them in the past, but feel they offer some reassurance as to what the heck is going on!! 

That is SO AWESOME that it was super positive! Let the BDing begin/continue! :haha:


----------



## faithforbaby

Momof2onetube said:


> Im good! 3dpo :) tww going slowly as always :haha:

Good luck!! Fingers crossed its a quick 2WW for you! :thumbup:


----------



## faithforbaby

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping on! I am also ttc#3 this is cycle 1. Have a DD who is 12 and a DS who is 10. I have a thread on here called finally ttc#3. if you'd kinda like my whole story! Still can't believe we are doing this. I'm excited but terrified. The gap is huge and can I do it all again? But the need and want for a baby has never left me so scared or not, we are doing this! I have PCOS so may not be easy but here goes! Baby dust to you all! X just to add I am 33 and so is DH lol X

Welcome Kaymumm!! 

33 is just fine :) I am 30 (will be 31 in Oct). To offer some hope, I have a girl in my office who has a 11 and 9 year old and just found out the day after her SOs vasectomy, that she is prego. She is 35 going on 36 :thumbup: Good luck to you!


----------



## faithforbaby

jellybeanxx said:


> I think the way to tell the differences is that if you stretch EWCM itll keep on stretching but... leftovers break more easily. I dont know how I know that. Ive become a font of very weird information over the years Ive spent TTC :blush:
> One floats and the other doesnt as well apparently but I can never remember which way round it is...

I love this! I am always wondering the same thing! :haha: I don't really get EWCM too much, so any sign of it gets me excited!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Mom! That does help and makes sense. I believe I am due to Ovulate WED/THURS but hoping for Friday cuz hubby will be back Thurs!

Any update?! Did you get a +OPK Thursday for DHs return last night!? Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Faith. I honestly do not know when I ovulated this cycle. Could have been Wednesday or Thursday. I am pretty sure I missed it though. It stinks but I am okay with it. Helping me to focus on something else this month. Not symptom spotting at all is kinda nice. :) Looking forward to seeing everyones BFPs this cycle woot!


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Woop just got my strongest ever positive OPK ! The line came up straight away and it was so dark !
> 
> :happydance:Woohoo! that is awesome, babybump! I am actually really liking OPKs. I haven't really used them in the past, but feel they offer some reassurance as to what the heck is going on!!
> 
> That is SO AWESOME that it was super positive! Let the BDing begin/continue! :haha:Click to expand...

Ive only used them last 3 cycles . I too like some reassurance as to what might be going on ! 

The two from today are alot lighter so looks like that was my surge!.

Sorry you missed your surge but glad your not feeling too down about it . I agree its nice to have other things to think about ! 

Ive got a few birthdays coming up next few months most important is DD2s on 5 December so been looking at a few gifts for her today !


----------



## Kaymumof2

faithforbaby said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping on! I am also ttc#3 this is cycle 1. Have a DD who is 12 and a DS who is 10. I have a thread on here called finally ttc#3. if you'd kinda like my whole story! Still can't believe we are doing this. I'm excited but terrified. The gap is huge and can I do it all again? But the need and want for a baby has never left me so scared or not, we are doing this! I have PCOS so may not be easy but here goes! Baby dust to you all! X just to add I am 33 and so is DH lol X
> 
> Welcome Kaymumm!!
> 
> 33 is just fine :) I am 30 (will be 31 in Oct). To offer some hope, I have a girl in my office who has a 11 and 9 year old and just found out the day after her SOs vasectomy, that she is prego. She is 35 going on 36 :thumbup: Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Hi!

Thank you! Oh wow that's amazing! Definitely gives me hope! I'm willing to give it my best shot!
Good luck to you too!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I just got my positive opk just now! So relieved as I thought it wasn't going to happen! I've just informed DH that his services will be required this evening, he smirked and told me he would see what he can do! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x


----------



## mkyerby16

Pretty sure I'm 4dpo today and my cp had gotten lower & firmer the day after I think I O'd, but today it's noticeably higher & softer. I'm sure it's too early to even have implanted though so just weird.


----------



## faithforbaby

mkyerby16 said:


> Pretty sure I'm 4dpo today and my cp had gotten lower & firmer the day after I think I O'd, but today it's noticeably higher & softer. I'm sure it's too early to even have implanted though so just weird.

I haven't paid much attention to CP in the past, but did this past month since I was symptom spotting like crazy! Mine changed alllll the time, then I'd google something and there'd be a response for bfp and bfn &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039; I still kinda pay attention but it was making me crazy :haha: good luck!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi Faith. I honestly do not know when I ovulated this cycle. Could have been Wednesday or Thursday. I am pretty sure I missed it though. It stinks but I am okay with it. Helping me to focus on something else this month. Not symptom spotting at all is kinda nice. :) Looking forward to seeing everyones BFPs this cycle woot!

I'm glad you have a positive outlook on it &#128578; Sometimes, it's all you can do to keep trucking forward! Here's to September :happydance:


----------



## faithforbaby

Babybump87 said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Woop just got my strongest ever positive OPK ! The line came up straight away and it was so dark !
> 
> :happydance:Woohoo! that is awesome, babybump! I am actually really liking OPKs. I haven't really used them in the past, but feel they offer some reassurance as to what the heck is going on!!
> 
> That is SO AWESOME that it was super positive! Let the BDing begin/continue! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive only used them last 3 cycles . I too like some reassurance as to what might be going on !
> 
> The two from today are alot lighter so looks like that was my surge!.
> 
> Sorry you missed your surge but glad your not feeling too down about it . I agree its nice to have other things to think about !
> 
> Ive got a few birthdays coming up next few months most important is DD2s on 5 December so been looking at a few gifts for her today !Click to expand...

Agreed! I didn't actually miss my surge &#128521; I'm taking the letrozole till Tuesday and go back for an ultrasound Thursday to check progess and find out when to trigger &#128513; (I was super down about it, but not just looking forward to going back.) I did have a stomach bug last night and puked (sorry tmi) so maybe that was God's way of saying "we need you healthy to make baby!"

I'm still doing opks in case I get a surge before Thurs :happydance:


----------



## faithforbaby

Kaymumof2 said:


> I just got my positive opk just now! So relieved as I thought it wasn't going to happen! I've just informed DH that his services will be required this evening, he smirked and told me he would see what he can do! &#128514;&#128514;

Love it!!!! Get busy!


----------



## faithforbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x

Glad your opks are getting darker! Easier said than done, but try not to worry about the mole. The best thing about getting it removed is that you're being proactive and ahead of the game. You got this!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I am just here checking in on everyone else :) I may have caught the tail end of the surge but I am not 100% sure so I am just going to assume I didn't this month and wait for AF.

Good that you got them checked out Donna :)


----------



## MRSM18

Hi there we are having my sterilisation reversed in october then we will be ttc no 3 :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

faithforbaby said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my positive opk just now! So relieved as I thought it wasn't going to happen! I've just informed DH that his services will be required this evening, he smirked and told me he would see what he can do! &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Love it!!!! Get busy!Click to expand...

Lol thank you! Had 2 days of positive opk and this morning back to negative so guess i am in the tww now!


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x


Ive had a few removed and sent off. One was near my nipple of all places I was worried about that but all came back clear! Im sure yours will too! Try not to worry ! 
Heres to a positive OPK soon x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yes I am just here checking in on everyone else :) I may have caught the tail end of the surge but I am not 100% sure so I am just going to assume I didn't this month and wait for AF.
> 
> Good that you got them checked out Donna :)

You never know what happens !


----------



## Babybump87

MRSM18 said:


> Hi there we are having my sterilisation reversed in october then we will be ttc no 3 :)

Hi ! Good luck hope all goes well with your reversal ! X


----------



## Babybump87

2 DPO for me. Only thing I can report is Ive had terrible back ache since the weekend and some EWCM today.


----------



## MRSM18

Babybump87 said:


> MRSM18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there we are having my sterilisation reversed in october then we will be ttc no 3 :)
> 
> Hi ! Good luck hope all goes well with your reversal ! XClick to expand...

Thank you


----------



## LaurenK04

Hi everyone! 

Im very new to this and my partner and I have just had our first attempt at conceiving 13 days ago and now were playing the waiting game. Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences as Ive done multiple early detection tests that are negative but I feel different (probably all in my head). Ive also had slightly higher body temperature. 

Thank you &#9786;&#65039; And good luck to everyone on their journey! 

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x
> 
> 
> Ive had a few removed and sent off. One was near my nipple of all places I was worried about that but all came back clear! Im sure yours will too! Try not to worry !
> Heres to a positive OPK soon xClick to expand...

Thanks hun .. the whole reason I went to the dr in the first place was because I thought I had a new mole that I had scratched and made bleed on a tattoo so it was hard to see turns out that wasnt a mole after all and was only a spot &#128514; because its gone lol. I would never of even gone if it wasnt for that! X


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x
> 
> 
> Ive had a few removed and sent off. One was near my nipple of all places I was worried about that but all came back clear! Im sure yours will too! Try not to worry !
> Heres to a positive OPK soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun .. the whole reason I went to the dr in the first place was because I thought I had a new mole that I had scratched and made bleed on a tattoo so it was hard to see turns out that wasnt a mole after all and was only a spot &#128514; because its gone lol. I would never of even gone if it wasnt for that! XClick to expand...

Lol sometimes we think there is something wrong when there isnt its just we need to fill that worry hole!


----------



## Babybump87

LaurenK04 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Im very new to this and my partner and I have just had our first attempt at conceiving 13 days ago and now were playing the waiting game. Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences as Ive done multiple early detection tests that are negative but I feel different (probably all in my head). Ive also had slightly higher body temperature.
> 
> Thank you &#9786;&#65039; And good luck to everyone on their journey!
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;

Hi ! 

It may be too early to pick a pregnancy up . All you can do is wait until AF is due and test again ! Its all a waiting game ! Good luck x


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?


----------



## Kaymumof2

LaurenK04 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Im very new to this and my partner and I have just had our first attempt at conceiving 13 days ago and now were playing the waiting game. Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences as Ive done multiple early detection tests that are negative but I feel different (probably all in my head). Ive also had slightly higher body temperature.
> 
> Thank you &#9786;&#65039; And good luck to everyone on their journey!
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;

Hi! Good luck in your journey!

It is possible that its too early for a test to pick up a positive. You are not out until the witch shows!

Lot's of baby dust to you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

donnarobinson said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok girls I had the two moles removed today I had stopped worrying but now Im worried again the nurse said they send everyones of to be checked even if there not worried but now Im going to be worrying waiting for the results my opks are getting darker so hopefully I ovulate this month x
> 
> 
> Ive had a few removed and sent off. One was near my nipple of all places I was worried about that but all came back clear! Im sure yours will too! Try not to worry !
> Heres to a positive OPK soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun .. the whole reason I went to the dr in the first place was because I thought I had a new mole that I had scratched and made bleed on a tattoo so it was hard to see turns out that wasnt a mole after all and was only a spot &#128514; because its gone lol. I would never of even gone if it wasnt for that! XClick to expand...

Hi Donna sorry your having a worrying time! My brother had a huge mole removed and that was sent for testing. All came back fine! As will yours I'm sure! And good luck with getting a positive opk. Any darker today?


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?

Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again ! 

Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ? 

I get so impatient too lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?
> 
> Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again !
> 
> Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ?
> 
> I get so impatient too lolClick to expand...

 Oooh so similar to me! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both!

Ummm honestly? No idea lol as I'm likely to say something realistic like 12dpo but in actual fact it will probably be 6dpo &#128514;&#128514; I am terrible I know lol


----------



## gigglebox

Kay--good luck to you! Hey, if you don't take an early one how will you know if your faint line is legit or not? We need an early negative for comparison right? :rofl: oh I'm the worst poas addict there is.


----------



## Kaymumof2

gigglebox said:


> Kay--good luck to you! Hey, if you don't take an early one how will you know if your faint line is legit or not? We need an early negative for comparison right? :rofl: oh I'm the worst poas addict there is.

Thank you! Haha good point! Could just do it for reasearch purposes!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m 8dpo with bfn on IC this morning :shrug: figured as much as I feel out this month anyways. Now my OH has been offered a job 4.5 hours away from home which he will only be home 2 days a week and gone 5. So I think ttc is going to be put on hold :cry:


----------



## mkyerby16

Momof2onetube said:


> Im 8dpo with bfn on IC this morning :shrug: figured as much as I feel out this month anyways. Now my OH has been offered a job 4.5 hours away from home which he will only be home 2 days a week and gone 5. So I think ttc is going to be put on hold :cry:

That stinks! Any possibility of moving closer to his job? My DH is a firefighter and works 24hrs every 3rd day and that's hard enough, I don't know how people do long distance!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I posted this in the TWW as well but something odd is occurring this cycle. I am pretty sure I ovulated last week on either Wednesday or Friday due to cervix position and fertile CM. I had a positive SOLID smiley on CB Friday but my IC was still negative so I found that odd... anywho. I was cramping yesterday like period cramps and still today so I decided I would test again this am. This pic is what I GOT. SO 3 THINGS could be occuring. 1) (Most likely) I stressed myself out with my hubby being gone and I am now ovulating late. 2) (Hoping this isn't the case) I will ovulate late and have my period on time 09/13 and have a defect or 3) (Not likely) I am pregnant and 5dpo to 6dpo and the LH tests are picking it up early. Guess only time will tell... how odd!
 



Attached Files:







09042018.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Mo2 is it only temporary? Hope you're pregnant now then...8dpo is still early. I had a stark white test on 8dpo this time, faintest of faint lines on 9dpo. Still not out!

Hoping that is super odd. Can you get a nookie session in just in case?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here is the one from just now with diluted urine... 5 mins hadn&#8217;t even finished when I snapped photo. Guess I am ovulating now... again? UGH WEIRD!

Not right now Giggle I am at work but we did last night and since has has been back which was Thursday and tonight we can so I guess I am covered but I have a feeling my period will show up on time 09/13. :(

Mom of 2- OH NO!! Sorry to hear this. Still time though.
 



Attached Files:







5BCC1251-AEE0-4200-8184-6002FF5953D4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi hoping it could be picking up hcg if you did already ovulate. Heard alot of people say they got positive opk tests when pregant! But if you were stressed around the time your body was trying to o it could of delayed it and your body is trying again this month. Either way I'd get bding if i was you lol good luck oh and also take preg test just to see &#128522;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I wasn't too stressed but I was feeling ehh that I was going to miss ovulating with Hubby here so maybe that was enough to do it lol who knows but I will BD anyways!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping, let&#8217;s hope that means you&#8217;re still in!! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I guess I am but lets hope the period doesn't show up on time and wipe that chance away :( Hoping for a positive for you MOMOF2!!


----------



## mkyerby16

*think* I'm 5dpo. Cervix is so high I cant even find it, last cycle it was lower & firm by this point. So weird bc I know symptoms can't occur till after implantation which cues hcg. I'm cramping like af cramps right now. Cd20, last cycle was only 26 days. So confused.


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?
> 
> Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again !
> 
> Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ?
> 
> I get so impatient too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh so similar to me! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both!
> 
> Ummm honestly? No idea lol as I'm likely to say something realistic like 12dpo but in actual fact it will probably be 6dpo &#128514;&#128514; I am terrible I know lolClick to expand...

Haha I always have a date in mine but then start testing before then ! 

This afternoon my cramps feel like when AF has arrived . Not sure if I am looking too much into things as usual lol . 

I do hope its a good sign for us both !


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> *think* I'm 5dpo. Cervix is so high I cant even find it, last cycle it was lower & firm by this point. So weird bc I know symptoms can't occur till after implantation which cues hcg. I'm cramping like af cramps right now. Cd20, last cycle was only 26 days. So confused.

Fingers crossed , few of use seem to be having AF type cramps !


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?
> 
> Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again !
> 
> Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ?
> 
> I get so impatient too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh so similar to me! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both!
> 
> Ummm honestly? No idea lol as I'm likely to say something realistic like 12dpo but in actual fact it will probably be 6dpo &#128514;&#128514; I am terrible I know lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I always have a date in mine but then start testing before then !
> 
> This afternoon my cramps feel like when AF has arrived . Not sure if I am looking too much into things as usual lol .
> 
> I do hope its a good sign for us both !Click to expand...

I will definitely cave inthe next few days thats for sure lol 

Me too! I was actually concerned af was gonna come even though I'm only 2dpo. It's been really strange as it can't mean anything this early surely. My body is cruel! Lol


----------



## LaurenK04

Well Im 14dpo now and did another test this morning that was still negative but Ive had pretty bad lower back ache for around 4 or 5 days now which isnt like what I normally get with AF. Has anyone else experienced this? 

Thanks &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?
> 
> Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again !
> 
> Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ?
> 
> I get so impatient too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh so similar to me! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both!
> 
> Ummm honestly? No idea lol as I'm likely to say something realistic like 12dpo but in actual fact it will probably be 6dpo &#128514;&#128514; I am terrible I know lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I always have a date in mine but then start testing before then !
> 
> This afternoon my cramps feel like when AF has arrived . Not sure if I am looking too much into things as usual lol .
> 
> I do hope its a good sign for us both !Click to expand...
> 
> I will definitely cave inthe next few days thats for sure lol
> 
> Me too! I was actually concerned af was gonna come even though I'm only 2dpo. It's been really strange as it can't mean anything this early surely. My body is cruel! LolClick to expand...

I was actually thinking last night its way too early for it to be anything pregnancy related but you never know . 

Ive still got them this morning !


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well. Currently 2dpo and already wanting to test. Crazy I know lol had some cramping, nausea and some EWCM. Anyone else at a similar stage?
> 
> Im 3 DPO . Had some cramps and EWCM yesterday . Today Ive just got these niggling cramps again !
> 
> Im testing Im testing on 11. If my cycle stays the way it has AF will be due 13 ! When are you testing ?
> 
> I get so impatient too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh so similar to me! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both!
> 
> Ummm honestly? No idea lol as I'm likely to say something realistic like 12dpo but in actual fact it will probably be 6dpo &#128514;&#128514; I am terrible I know lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I always have a date in mine but then start testing before then !
> 
> This afternoon my cramps feel like when AF has arrived . Not sure if I am looking too much into things as usual lol .
> 
> I do hope its a good sign for us both !Click to expand...
> 
> I will definitely cave inthe next few days thats for sure lol
> 
> Me too! I was actually concerned af was gonna come even though I'm only 2dpo. It's been really strange as it can't mean anything this early surely. My body is cruel! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I was actually thinking last night its way too early for it to be anything pregnancy related but you never know .
> 
> Ive still got them this morning !Click to expand...

I'm thinking I'll start at 6dpo. Which is still so early but I need to get fix of poas lol I'm already wanting to do one and I'm only 3dpo! Ttw is dragging already &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mkyerby16

Haha y'all make me feel not so crazy for using a cheapie this morning at 6dpo. :haha: Cd21, had some vivid dreams last night, had to get up in the middle of the night to pee, woke up with cramps. just in case I was further dpo than I think I am used a cheapie, bfn of course, but obviously it's gonna be this early. I have a bag from Amazon with about 20 tests left in it so I figured why not start now :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck everyone! I am still getting VERY positive OPKS today. Annoying :/


----------



## Kaymumof2

mkyerby16 said:


> Haha y'all make me feel not so crazy for using a cheapie this morning at 6dpo. :haha: Cd21, had some vivid dreams last night, had to get up in the middle of the night to pee, woke up with cramps. just in case I was further dpo than I think I am used a cheapie, bfn of course, but obviously it's gonna be this early. I have a bag from Amazon with about 20 tests left in it so I figured why not start now :haha:

Haha good luck! Symptoms sound promising! Keep us updated we like looking at tests! &#128514;

Afm 3dpo and I am still cramping! I've never had this at o and after ever. Kinda worried something is wrong. Can't be pregnancy related this soon so I'm feeling out already &#128532;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kay- Maybe just ovulation cramping still? Like the "After" ovulation cramps?


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Good luck everyone! I am still getting VERY positive OPKS today. Annoying :/

Ohh thats interesting ! Have you had this before !? Might be the month for you !


----------



## Babybump87

Hahaha I think we are all obsessed with poas ! 

Monday I will be 9dpo I may test then look Ive already moved my testing date forward haha its taking too long to come around ! Why do we wish the days away until next potisitve OPK and Testing


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby- I didn't get a real positive OPK when I normally would this month so I just assumed I had ovulated anyways due to seeing fertile CM for three days last week but this week I started cramping badly over the weekend. Like period cramps and they didn't stop so that was when I decided to check an OPK again and low and behold they are super positive so maybe I am just ovulating now .. I am really not sure. Guess time will tell and I will DTD while I can!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Kay- Maybe just ovulation cramping still? Like the "After" ovulation cramps?

No idea hun. Never ever had this at o time or after before. Just hope nothing is wrong that counts me out this cycle


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Hahaha I think we are all obsessed with poas !
> 
> Monday I will be 9dpo I may test then look Ive already moved my testing date forward haha its taking too long to come around ! Why do we wish the days away until next potisitve OPK and Testing

I will be 8dpo on monday so only a day behind you! There's no way I can wait until the 14th like I originally said. I'm a fraud for even thinking it lol


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I think we are all obsessed with poas !
> 
> Monday I will be 9dpo I may test then look Ive already moved my testing date forward haha its taking too long to come around ! Why do we wish the days away until next potisitve OPK and Testing
> 
> I will be 8dpo on monday so only a day behind you! There's no way I can wait until the 14th like I originally said. I'm a fraud for even thinking it lolClick to expand...

I think you and Kay are the same DPO with me being a day ahead I think ?! . Thats cool ! We can symptom spot together and drive ourselves crazy lol . 

Hoping - Fingers crossed this is your surge! I hate the way our bodies throw us off some months. Gets me anxious as to whats going on 

Hows everyone else doing ?! .


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol to be honest I already feel out. Just don't think it will happen this cycle


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m alright, 9dpo with a faint line on FRER (but not the first time this has happened and AF has arrived in a timely manner) so not holding out too much hope at this point :nope:


----------



## faithforbaby

Momof2onetube said:


> Im alright, 9dpo with a faint line on FRER (but not the first time this has happened and AF has arrived in a timely manner) so not holding out too much hope at this point :nope:

Oh gosh! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Im alright, 9dpo with a faint line on FRER (but not the first time this has happened and AF has arrived in a timely manner) so not holding out too much hope at this point :nope:

Fingers crossed Mom !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies. Got a :bfn: on FRER this morning so I&#8217;ll just wait for AF now


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf mo2?!!! Are these faulty tests you think or chemicals?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh sorry Mom . I was thinking the same thing as Giggle .


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m not sure ladies :nope: I feel AF coming, she might even come early so potentially a chemical? All I know is I&#8217;m done testing early :cry:


----------



## Babybump87

So sorry ! 

I wouldnt test early like you say in future, save your emotions / mental health . It must be heartbreaking . You will get that sticky BFP soon x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Momof2! :(


----------



## gigglebox

With repeat cp's i might ask my obgyn...that seems unusual to me :shrug:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m able to seek help from my gyno in December :( not too much longer. Just gonna take it easy til then, no opks, no testing unless I&#8217;m late. Just bd as we feel like it and maybe it&#8217;ll happen


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am with Momof2. Wishing everyone the best of luck! :) I am not going to invest in OPKS or Pregnancy tests. Testing early..etc. Going to NTNP this next cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck ladies! I hope the relaxed approach works, and if nothing else gives your mind a rest :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Good luck ladies! I hope the relaxed approach works, and if nothing else gives your mind a rest :hugs:


Second this !

Good luck for next cycle


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry mo2 .. 
well Ive run out of opks so Im just going to leave them this month and see how things go .. Im cd 11 x


----------



## Babybump87

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant it was so crazy and felt so real . I can remember everything in the dream now , usually my dreams are very vivid but this was like it actually happened how crazy is that ! ! Ive never dreamt I was pregnant before either ! 

My minds playing tricks on me lol . 

4 days until testing


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Goodluck baby :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Yes, good luck!!! 

I had my ultrasound yesterday! 21mm on L and 15 mm on R &#129310;&#127996;We did the Ovidrel last evening at 6, BDd at 11 and were told to then BD Sat AM. Makes me nervous skipping Friday, but they are the experts, right!?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay Faith :) I know most docs normally do recommend every other day for stronger sperm. Good luck!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyb I have had a positive pregnancy test dream a day or two before every bfp i've had, except maybe the m/c. Hope it means something!

Good luck faith!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:dust: faith and baby! 
11dpo today and cramping like AF, should be here tomorrow or Sunday. I haven&#8217;t tested again, can&#8217;t handle another :bfn: especially with one FRER left


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hugs momof2!


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Babyb I have had a positive pregnancy test dream a day or two before every bfp i've had, except maybe the m/c. Hope it means something!
> 
> Good luck faith!


Oh wow thats amazing ! 

Sorry Mom good luck for next test .


----------



## Babybump87

faithforbaby said:


> Yes, good luck!!!
> 
> I had my ultrasound yesterday! 21mm on L and 15 mm on R &#129310;&#127996;We did the Ovidrel last evening at 6, BDd at 11 and were told to then BD Sat AM. Makes me nervous skipping Friday, but they are the experts, right!?


Fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Babybump87

Ive a feeling AF is on the way .. had a terrible headache all day the kinda ones I have when AF is here . Also had AF pains ! This two week wait has been more frustrating than previous ones!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hopefully AF stays away Baby :af: 
Im due today, but no sign yet. Might use my last FRER tomorrow if shes still not here


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:



> Hopefully AF stays away Baby :af:
> Im due today, but no sign yet. Might use my last FRER tomorrow if shes still not here

Thanks . Good luck with your test ! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully AF stays away Baby :af:
> Im due today, but no sign yet. Might use my last FRER tomorrow if shes still not here
> 
> Thanks . Good luck with your test ! Keep us updated xxClick to expand...

Hope af stayed away! This tww has seriously dragged.Only 8dpo tomorrow


----------



## Momof2onetube

Still no AF, no signs of her either. But :bfn: on FRER. Grr


----------



## Babybump87

Kaymumof2 said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully AF stays away Baby :af:
> Im due today, but no sign yet. Might use my last FRER tomorrow if shes still not here
> 
> Thanks . Good luck with your test ! Keep us updated xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hope af stayed away! This tww has seriously dragged.Only 8dpo tomorrowClick to expand...

Totally agree ! Im 9 DPO tomorrow bored of waiting so Im going to test haha !


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Still no AF, no signs of her either. But :bfn: on FRER. Grr

Hope she stays away for you this month ! Frustrating when we dont know whats going to happen!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Babybump87 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully AF stays away Baby :af:
> Im due today, but no sign yet. Might use my last FRER tomorrow if shes still not here
> 
> Thanks . Good luck with your test ! Keep us updated xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hope af stayed away! This tww has seriously dragged.Only 8dpo tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Totally agree ! Im 9 DPO tomorrow bored of waiting so Im going to test haha !Click to expand...

I already did and bfn today. Had so many symptoms but think my body is playing tricks tbh x


----------



## Momof2onetube

I was just on CTP to track my symptoms, it bumped me from 17% chance back up to 20% chance. Ok, I may go buy one last FRER lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Just wanted to update you ladies... cd1 here :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies... cd1 here :nope:


Sorry hun x


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry mo2 :( really thought that frer was promising. 

Babyb any update?


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies... cd1 here :nope:

Sorry !


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> So sorry mo2 :( really thought that frer was promising.
> 
> Babyb any update?

My local shop didnt have any of the usual tests I use! Some shady looking ones Ive never used before so I left it. 

If I stick by my cycle of 24/25 days then AF will be here tomorrow/ next day. Didnt get a positive OPK until CD15 which has threw me a bit. FF is saying AF is due on Thursday meaning a cycle of 26 which Ive not had for months so who knows lol !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No clue where I am at in my cycle. Could have just ovulated last week ..should have ovulated a week before that. Test today had a line but not believing it. Could be indent..
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mkyerby16

Thought I saw a line on a stupid blue dye yesterday, but bfn on a frer today. Cd 26, 11 dpo. :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yeah I do not take blue dye tests.. I always see something :( Then again the FRER are kinda just as bad but the blue is more convincing.


----------



## Babybump87

I think I see something Hoping, but cannot be sure ! Hope its a BFP starting though . 

I agree both those tests are awful at times !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump It is super hard to see. I think maybe indent. We will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My tests tonight. Keep in mind there are 25 miu ones lol not sure if the lines will show up on here...
 



Attached Files:







CDE009BE-7EB6-46E6-A1B3-F9C6C8E45A99.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14









6EF7350D-8B26-4534-84A1-FC3E8F3BBFC9.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

One more
 



Attached Files:







2BEA0698-09D9-4360-857A-5113F577B75C.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mom15

I def see the line! What is your best guess how many dpo you are? I know you had some confusing opks right?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am either 10dpo or like 6 dpo going into 7dpo lol and yes OPKS were still positive.


----------



## Mom15

Either way I hope they get darker for you! I always use ic to test. The brand is clinical guard from amazon. Its 40opk and 10hpt for $12. Cant beat that price and I have never had any evaps. Thought Id share if any of you are looking for a cheaper alternative to a frer.


----------



## Wriggley

I see lines on them all hoping! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## donnarobinson

I see lines !! Good luck x


----------



## Babybump87

Im sure I see something too


----------



## Babybump87

OK so its CD 25 for me . 

Ive not been able to go and get test this morning so decided to use a OPK not even sure why! I used one yesterday which was stark white lol (yes Im crazy ) ( after re checking yesterdays OPK it seems to also have a faint line )

This time its come up a faint second line. Which its never done . 

Im so going to search the shops this afternoon for a test ! Anyone else get this before AF Ive read you can get a surge before AF too. Not getting my hopes it at all as its only a OPK


----------



## Babybump87

removed pic


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes Babybump I see it. I also believe like you said that some ladies start to get a 2nd surge before AF but if that is not the norm for you then fingers crossed it means something good :). 

I am pretty sure AF will be here on time tomorrow/Thursday. Thanks for looking at my tests guys. The tests I was using Mom is the 40 OPKS/10 HPT from Pregmate. The OPKS work really well but I had a shadow on every single HCG test. The best one was last night but I believe it is just that. A shadow.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping thought I was seeing things . Ive only ever had lines when due to O. But again this cycle has been strange so I dont know ! 

Are you testing again before AF is due or waiting ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I tested this AM. Line looks no darker than yesterday. I am feeling moody so I am sure AF will be here tomorrow on time. 

I am just planning to DTD every other day next cycle once AF stops til she starts. Gotta be strict about it lol.


----------



## Babybump87

I got my OPK out from yesterday and theres a faint line on that too. Guess I must have tested at the right time to pick up a small surge?! 

But Ive got that pre AF feeling now this evening . I didnt spot last month and AF arrived bang on time ... Ive not started spotting this month either . No more spotting before AFs! 

AF is due tomorrow or Thursday for me too ! Didnt manage to get a test today which Im glad now .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

We will see how it goes. I was cramping a tiny bit yesterday but it is gone now.


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed hoping ! One more day until AF is here . 

Ive figured Ive left it this far without testing so Im just gonna leave it now . Enjoy my few drinks tonight without knowing ! .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah spotting should commence today!


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping, I definitely see a squinter on all your tests. Hope it's just early and they get darker!

Bb i see the opk line but I don't think they mean anything. I've seen all results on then before af and pregnancy from various testers. The only time i tried was about 8dpo with ds1 and it was stark white :shrug:

Either way, it doesn't mean you're not pregnant! Fx!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Giggle. Spotting is due today so we will see what happens!


----------



## mkyerby16

Cd1 for me :shrug:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Hoping!! :af:
Sorry mk :hugs: 
AFM - I&#8217;ve fully decided to put ttc off until next year, just ntnp as I&#8217;m focusing on getting myself down to a healthier weight for my height. I&#8217;m currently down over 10lbs and feeling really good about it! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck Hoping!! :af:
> Sorry mk :hugs:
> AFM - Ive fully decided to put ttc off until next year, just ntnp as Im focusing on getting myself down to a healthier weight for my height. Im currently down over 10lbs and feeling really good about it! :)

Well done I need to lose weight I lose over 3 stone after my last baby Ive gained a stone since having the depo and need to get it back of again x


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Hoping, I definitely see a squinter on all your tests. Hope it's just early and they get darker!
> 
> Bb i see the opk line but I don't think they mean anything. I've seen all results on then before af and pregnancy from various testers. The only time i tried was about 8dpo with ds1 and it was stark white :shrug:
> 
> Either way, it doesn't mean you're not pregnant! Fx!!!

Haha yeah I dont think it means anything either Gig was just surprised to see anything at all ! Seems a mixed response when you google it too. I just think I tested at the right time of day to pick up some LH ! Interesting anyhow !


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry Mk 

Good luck going forward Mom! 
Great job on your weight loss too !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Guess who isn't spotting and may have just gotten a bfp? :) Very light bfp lol but better then other 2 days!


----------



## mkyerby16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Guess who isn't spotting and may have just gotten a bfp? :) Very light bfp lol but better then other 2 days!

:happydance: woohoo!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am at work but maybe it is just a nasty indent too who knows hah! I will test again later once I can hold my urine longer!

Momof2- Congrats on the 10lbs that is awesome! I am also working on losing weight!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ohh fingers crossed hoping ! 
Well Im cd16 not doing opks but have really really stretch ewcm!! So hoping something is coming on.. no spotting here so heres hoping I have a somewhat normal cycle x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OO time to DTD girly!


----------



## faithforbaby

Oh my gosh, Hoping! I can't wait for your update!!! 

Get to it, Donna!! :sex:


----------



## faithforbaby

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck Hoping!! :af:
> Sorry mk :hugs:
> AFM - Ive fully decided to put ttc off until next year, just ntnp as Im focusing on getting myself down to a healthier weight for my height. Im currently down over 10lbs and feeling really good about it! :)

Good luck with everything!! &#128578;


----------



## Babybump87

Oo good luck Donna !

Ooo exciting Hoping, can you post pics for us all to glare at lol !


----------



## Babybump87

CD 26 for me (usually have 24/25 day cycles . This will be the longest cycle I have had for a few months . 

Pretty sure AF is gonna start tomorrow as Ive started spotting light pink .. urgh !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No spotting for me yet but AF prob still will be here tomorrow. Baby I tried to put the tests in the TWW section but I am even having trouble seeing it on the pic. I probably spoke to soon lol. Might have got excited by an indent. I will keep u posted. AF is due tomorrow so we shall see!
 



Attached Files:







EABB1065-3B0B-47CC-BEC2-1E2FD0E4C33D.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15









311A790D-A02E-4F9B-A2C4-B800BB29D9F0.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## donnarobinson

I see the line hun x 
Oh hope af stays away baby x


----------



## Babybump87

Im sure I see something too ! Good luck!


----------



## Babybump87

AF arrived this morning .. onto cycle 7 . 
Only thing Ive discovered is my LP is 11 days with a cycle or 24/25 days this month being an exception at 26 days but I probably ovulated a day later than usual. 

Feeling a bit disappointed!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no Baby :( Sorry! I think 10 days is on the minimum side of what a LP needs to be. So 11 still isn't bad. You could still get preggo. Did you end up taking any vitamin B to extend the LP? 

Thanks Donna! Thanks for checking out my possible indent guys haha! 


AFM today is day 29. AF spotting normally starts CD 28 but not this time. Woke up with no cramping today. Cervix is high and I still have CHUNKY white lotion like CM it is kinda gross. I may have just ovulated later this cycle which would explain those super positive OPKS on CD 20/21 but I had the positive OPKS for like a week so who knows.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeh I think my LP isnt bad but Id rather it be up the other end if possible ! I did take pre natal vitamins this both but going to look into seriously looking at just Vitmin B now .

Those signs are promising for you !! Exciting !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I know what you mean babybump! I would want my LP to be more like 14 days. I think mine is 13. 

I am going to take a test here in a bit. Ran out of tests gotta get one at the store first. GOT some pee in a cup right now waiting... LOL


----------



## Babybump87

Oooo fingers crossed hoping !


----------



## Babybump87

Does anyone know how much b6 your meant to take per day (Im sure there has been posts wayyy back on this thread) 

The multivitamins I have contain 1.4 mg


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had heard some people were taking like 100mg to help with ovulation which seems like a lot to me but I guess it isn't harmful and you just pee it out?


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping, eagerly awaiting your update!

Bb sorry af showed :( if it helps i had a 12 day lp before ds2, then it went down to 11 days and didn't seem to affect ttc this time (4 cycles). Hope you get it soon! I also found in my journey that low magnesium and vitamin d can play a roll in tough ttc.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping any new tests today ? 

Thats Giggle thats reassuring to know! . Ive had problems in the past with low iron, b12 and a few other vitamins . Might just mention it next time I go the GP for something . This will be our 8 cycle not 7 as I thought!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I got 3 FRER'S today in one box and they all had a huge indent line on them that was thick but I didn't see any pink so guess the other was an indent. Waiting for AF this is the first time in like 3 months it hasn't come on CD 29. Guess I did ovulate late this cycle or maybe not at all :(


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no sorry Hoping ! Your not out until AF arrives so theres Hope ! I think youve probably Od late given the way your OPKs were this month ! 

Whats with these FRER and indents /Evaps!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not know! Annoying! haha


----------



## Babybump87

Any luck Hoping ?


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls cd20 here today no spotting all cycle really hope things are sorting there self out .. havent been doing opks so no idea if Ive ovulated I just wanted a relaxed cycle x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi all

I joined babyandbump today as I feel like I need some supportive ladies in my corner over the next few months. This group looks like a friendly place to start :)

I am currently recovering emotionally after losing a baby at my 12 week scan. It wasn't a MMC as there was a heartbeat but the baby had major abnormalities and we had to have a medical termination.

I really miss being pregnant and I'm desperate to conceive again as soon as possible but I am currently waiting for my cycles to return first.

So that's where I'm at! Looking forward to connecting with some of you to share our journey. Sending positive vibes to everyone


----------



## Babybump87

Yay for no spotting Donna ! Hopefully your cycles are calming down now . 

Hi Lady so sorry for your loss cannot imagine your pain . Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon ! We are all a lovely supportive bunch here anyhow! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry LADY!! I can't even imagine. Hugs to you.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry lady. Thanks baby! Really hope so .. well my opks came today for the next cycle and I was curious and did one its pretty dark so Id say Ive caught the surge coming down or maybe on the way xx


----------



## gigglebox

Lady, biggest hugs ever! We were facing a similar scenario with ds1 but thank God all worked out, I can't imagine going through what your poor body and soul had to endure :hugs: welcome back to the ttc world and good luck to you!

Hope you ladies are having a good weekens. When is everyone testing next?


----------



## xxVickyxx

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining. I am Currently CD 4 into my first cycle TTC #3. I have 2 boys who are 5 and 6 and spent alot of time on this forum when TTC #1 and throughout both pregnancies. I had my mirena coil removed after 3 years on 28/08 and didnt have any withdrawal bleed but Af came on the 13/09 which leads me to here CD 4. I have just bought the clear blue smiley advanced OPK so hoping i am actually still ovulating. It took four or five cycles to TTC #1 and #2 was conceived almost within 6 weeks of giving birth but am not expecting it to be too easy this time. I wish you all luck and hope you all get your Bfp soon xx Vicky xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi Vicky hope u get ur bfp this first cycle .. good luck .. Im currently cd21 although my cycles have been all over the place since I had once depo in December last year they seem to be settling a bit now x


----------



## xxVickyxx

I hope you get yours soon Donna, i really forgot what it was like TTc. Ive already done about 8 pregnancy tests inbetween getting the coil removed and AF arriving &#55357;&#56904; wishful thinking i think. Xx


----------



## Babybump87

I wont be testing now until early October 

Hi Vicky I have just gone into my 8th cycle ( currently CD4) TTC baby No3 ! Its been kinda frustrating for me as I conceived DD1 within 5 cycles and DD2 was the first cycle ! We all like to pee on sticks way to early too ! Best of luck to you !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Guess what ladies!!!!!! I am pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







99D786F5-5FFF-4ED9-B7AD-5E3C11CE6537.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Guess what ladies!!!!!! I am pregnant!


Yay!!! Congratulations hun so pleased for u x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Donna! Your turn is coming too I just know it. I am hoping this one sticks!
 



Attached Files:







8294219C-2BA8-454C-BA6B-9F69F1894074.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Donna! Your turn is coming too I just know it. I am hoping this one sticks!

Oh wow !! Amazing !! Congratulations !


----------



## AliJo

Congratulations Hoping!!!!!!!! I've been stalking you waiting for this!!! (Stalking this thread in general :haha:)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies! I wasn't expecting it this cycle. No real syptoms. No cramping or period cramps. Boobs just got a tiny bit sore last night and I drank wine yesterday now I feel bad &#55357;&#56866;. Only thing that was happening this cycle is lots of acne and weird oral sex dreams haha. Oh and fit bit has stayed elevated. Woot


----------



## Babybump87

Haha dont feel bad you didnt know otherwise Im sure it will be fine ! Just goes to show you dont always need symptoms to get a BFP no matter how much we symptom spot . 

AF started Thursday with heavy flow same Friday yesterday was very light and today Ive just been spotting when I wipe . 3 day AF thats a first for me .


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congratulations Hoping!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Weird baby bump. Thanks Momof2 hoping to see your bfp soon too.

Thanks Alijo been checking on you with your pregnancy too.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah totally weird for me Hoping got me thinking about those OPKs though lol. 

How many DPO do you think you are ?!


----------



## Wriggley

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Guess what ladies!!!!!! I am pregnant!

Omg congratulations!!! Im so happy for you xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Wrig!! I put two more tests in my TTC journal if you all want to see them. I didn't want to be rude and put them in here. I am hoping to see some BFPS ladies.

Baby- CD 28 is normally when I start spotting and CD 29 is when I get AF last 2-3 cycles so CD 29 was 09/13 but I had positive OPKS on CD 20 which is late for me... so that would make me due Tuesday 09/18 but hopefully No bleeding will occur. So I am either 16DPO OR more than likely 11/12 DPO.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Ohh so we are the same Cd then, i am so excited to get started but just feel like time slows down when ttc. Good luck, fingers crossed cycle 8 is your lucky one babybump87 xx


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks Wrig!! I put two more tests in my TTC journal if you all want to see them. I didn't want to be rude and put them in here. I am hoping to see some BFPS ladies.
> 
> Baby- CD 28 is normally when I start spotting and CD 29 is when I get AF last 2-3 cycles so CD 29 was 09/13 but I had positive OPKS on CD 20 which is late for me... so that would make me due Tuesday 09/18 but hopefully No bleeding will occur. So I am either 16DPO OR more than likely 11/12 DPO.

You know you can post anything here!. Yeah was just wondering after your late OPKs, Hopefully no bleeding will happen and this is your sticky one! Exciting ! How did your DH react ?


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Ohh so we are the same Cd then, i am so excited to get started but just feel like time slows down when ttc. Good luck, fingers crossed cycle 8 is your lucky one babybump87 xx

Oh thats cool! Time definitely slows down when TTC. My cycles are usually 24/25 days but last cycle was 26 days . How about you ?


----------



## faithforbaby

Omg!!! Massive congrats, Hoping!!! This is so awesome to see and catch up on! Dust to all! 

I am currently in limbo! Tested Thurs and yesterday to see if trigger shot was out of my system. Yesterday's IC was bfn. Today, I tested wal mart and FRER and have lines! Wrenching, because I am praying it's not trigger still. I don't even have to squint! Getting more tests after we go out for Chinese tonight!


----------



## faithforbaby

Trying not to get too excited, but hard not to. Top is testing it out, bottom two are this AM flu. With my daughter, the trigger was gone at 7/8 days &#129310;&#127996;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5996.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6005.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6006.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO faith!! I totally see it! How many days past trigger are you?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here is my FRER babyb
 



Attached Files:







9EED8817-CEF7-42BD-B3CF-52D8FF185295.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> OOO faith!! I totally see it! How many days past trigger are you?

10 days past trigger today &#128522;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Awesome! Do you know how long it was supposed to be to get the trigger out?


----------



## faithforbaby

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Awesome! Do you know how long it was supposed to be to get the trigger out?

With my daughter it was out at 7 (mayyybe a squinter at 8) days past trigger. When I ttc with my son, I really didn't test it out too much because I assume I had to wait. This time, I'm too anxious. When I search, most say 7 (I had the 250 dose Ovidrel). Now and then I'll see 10-14, but they are major squinters. Mines pretty clear so I'm trying to let that alone keep me optimistic &#128556;&#128522;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH yay!! Hopefully we will be bump buddies then. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Babybump87

Woop Faith !! Fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Babybump87

Im so confused as to this AF ! Only had spotting yesterday which stopped in the afternoon then nothing all day . Woke up this morning to very light flow again. Im unsure whether to count this as the same AF ? Opinions ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh Baby bump.. How weird. You take a pregnancy test? I probably would count it as same AF but strange.


----------



## Babybump87

I know its so strange for me. Last month I was heavy for 2 days then light for 3 . But it never stopped And re started like it has this month . Probably my hormones messing me about .

I didnt do a test didnt see much point as AF arrived on time . Ive just marked it as same AF .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I get that. Just a weird AF was hoping for maybe a cool implantation story bahah!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Todays test compared to yesterday. Bottom is yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







FB5F937B-054B-43D2-8AC7-A2B1AA01F96A.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9









C10E00FF-22B2-4727-92C7-9195785460BA.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yeah I get that. Just a weird AF was hoping for maybe a cool implantation story bahah!

Haha that would be amazing! But probably not the outcome this time lol


----------



## Babybump87

Those are great lines too!


----------



## AliJo

Great lines Hoping!!! You can't deny those!

This thread may be getting lucky again girls! Time for more BFPs!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay hoping! Awesome lines :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Ladies!! 

Momof2 how you doing girly?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m good hun. Hoping I follow in your footsteps soon. OH has convinced me to continue ttc, figure I can still manage to lose weight even in early days of pregnancy :) I walk my DD to and from school every day and I&#8217;m dropping weight like no other. I&#8217;m regular 27 day cycles now, so if we get our timing right, it shouldn&#8217;t take too long now


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

momof2- I am glad! You know I didn't think I got it this cycle because he was gone for my fertile week or so I thought lol. I wanted to lose weight too before baby but I know I am going to gain weight while pregnant. I am already bloated and my loose shorts are now tight :( ugh. So much for all that lol. I will have to work out hard after baby born.


----------



## Momof2onetube

It&#8217;ll be worth it hun :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes it will :) Got my sonogram and first doc appt set up for October 8th! woot! COME on BFPS! Who is testing next?


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping!!! Congratulations!!! Lovely lines <3

Bb I hate how our bodies seem to tease us with weird behavior! I would assume this is the same period...but how strange :-k


----------



## donnarobinson

Wel my opks are negative now so I think I caught the end of my surge as they were dark and got progressively lighter .. so Im hoping I ovulated this cycle and Im now cd22!! With no spotting at all this cycle so Im happy there x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO donna! yay! :) Hope u ovulated and hope u catch it!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> xxVickyxx said:
> 
> 
> Ohh so we are the same Cd then, i am so excited to get started but just feel like time slows down when ttc. Good luck, fingers crossed cycle 8 is your lucky one babybump87 xx
> 
> U
> Oh thats cool! Time definitely slows down when TTC. My cycles are usually 24/25 days but last cycle was 26 days . How about you ?Click to expand...

Hey, my cycles used to be 30-32 days before i had my mirena (i think) so who knows how long they will be now. I used to ovulate late tho like day 20-22 and never got a positive until i was about 5 days late for AF. My Af only lasted 4 days this month so i might just start BDing every other day u til i get a positive opk. Going to start testing on CD 10 i think xx


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah I am so over strange AFs ! 

Fingers crossed you Od this month Donna !


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxVickyxx said:
> 
> 
> Ohh so we are the same Cd then, i am so excited to get started but just feel like time slows down when ttc. Good luck, fingers crossed cycle 8 is your lucky one babybump87 xx
> 
> U
> Oh thats cool! Time definitely slows down when TTC. My cycles are usually 24/25 days but last cycle was 26 days . How about you ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, my cycles used to be 30-32 days before i had my mirena (i think) so who knows how long they will be now. I used to ovulate late tho like day 20-22 and never got a positive until i was about 5 days late for AF. My Af only lasted 4 days this month so i might just start BDing every other day u til i get a positive opk. Going to start testing on CD 10 i think xxClick to expand...

Hopefully your cycles will get back quickly! I would just go for it never know what happens !


----------



## jlmeans0422

Hoping your test lines look amazing and so excited for you!!

I know I have been extremely MIA but i took this month off from temping, opk testing and posting.

Hope all are doing well


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :) Just checking in.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good here thanks hun.. boobs are hurting today cd23! Really happy Ive got this far without no spotting 5 more days and Ive got to my normal cycle of 28 days x 
Hows things with u x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yay DONNA! I am so glad to hear things are normalizing for you. I am good :) Just wanna make it through today with no bleeding. I figure I might have ovulated late this cycle so today would put me at day 13 past ovulation if so... My tests look really good though so I am trying to stay optimistic. The not having much symptoms thing is making me doubt that I am really pregnant lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww those early weeks are always nerve wracking arent they. Thats one thing Im dreading getting pregnant tho is the sickness I have horrendous sickness to the point I lose so much weight I always need anti sickness tablets . My youngest was in hospital yday with a bad chest theyve gave him another inhaler and some steroids so were just relaxing today x


----------



## donnarobinson

I didnt do opks all cycle and then when I did I got these over a few days so Im presuming I caught the surge on the way down as theyve got lighter I no the top wasnt positive but because of not doing them Im presuming I just missed it I hope so x
 



Attached Files:







7EB1C668-FCD6-47CC-B646-FA9FEAD30484.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope you just missed it as well but caught it DTD wise haha. I wouldn't mind losing some weight. I have weight to lose. I never get that sick when pregnant though. I may feel a lil bit of nausea but I only threw up once and that was with my 2nd pregnancy after eating ramen soup lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh I have weight to lose Aswell lol. 
Yeh wel weve dtd every other night all cycle so sure Heres hoping x


----------



## Babybump87

Hey JL hope the break did you and DH good ! Good luck for this cycle. .

Looks like you caught the surge coming down Donna ! Good luck ! 

Hoping glad your tests are looking good! first few weeks are always so nerve wrecking ! 

My spotting seems to have stopped as of last night. Ive got AF type cramps today too which I dont usually get after AF has finished . 

Next O could take place between CD 13/15. I may take a test on Friday just to have it clear in my mind lol Im crazy yes!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

This is tests today. Babyb not crazy! I did opks like cd 8 this cycle and my opk didn&#8217;t go positive until cd 20 this cycle lol. Excuse my terrible handwriting lol.
 



Attached Files:







484B3878-CED5-4F14-B881-6B5B930ABDE4.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babybump87

Those are really dark ! !


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna-hoping this is your month!

Baby-good luck this month! The break did seem to do us well

Hoping- your lines look amazing, Praying this is your sticky bean this month.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks guys! :) I hope so as well!

Oh donna that should have got it then! That was going to be my plan if I hadn't caught this cycle was to DTD every other day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive won a competition for the Clearblue® Connected Ovulation Test System Ill be using it next cycle x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Awesome congrats!


----------



## Babybump87

Wow thats amazing ! Congrats ! Let us know how you get on . 

We DTD every other day last cycle. Ive told DH there needs to be more effort haha !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Dang maybe every day for you around fertile window huh babybump? haha


----------



## Babybump87

Haha I think so Hoping ! 

I&#8217;ve started to get slight EWCM this afternoon moreso after using the bathroom ! Hopefully I will ovulate earlier ! I usually get a positive opk 6/7 days after EWCM first starts 
Crazy times!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woah!! Starting early :) good luck girly!!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck ladies. Donna hope you caught the egg and won't need the opk tests you just won!

Babyb ooooh hope oving early is a good thing! It was for me ;) btw how many cycles did it take for you to conceive your kiddos?


----------



## Bek15

I figured Id post here for some advice, I tried to make my own thread, but only one person saw it. 

Were seeing a reproductive endocrinologist. 
I started Letrozole on cycle day 3-7 (September 6th-10th), on the 14th I went in for an ultrasound to check my follicles and for the HSG test. When I went in on the 14th to get an ultrasound to check my follicles and to get the HSG test done. They ended up not doing to HSG test since Ive been having some cramping the last two days. &#8232;Instead they triggered me and I was scheduled for IUI on the 15th, but I only had two follicles. One on the right at 19mm and one on the left at 14mm. &#8232;Im currently on cycle day 16. &#8232;Any advice from anyone thats been through this would be so appreciated! This is our first round of fertility treatments.

Just a few more details:&#8232;&#8232;Im 26, my husband is 27, and we have an eight year old son. We have been trying to conceive for over a year, found out that his sperm count is a little low, and so far all of my tests have been normal. His sperm count was 15 million for his speed analysis. Motility and everything else was pretty good.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi nek, never done iui so can't offer advice but my guess is the cramping is from the multiple ovaries growing. Are you still in pain now? Did they forgo iui? And did you and hubby dtd anyway? Hopefully you still catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Giggle- Did you buy a fetal doppler at all and if so what kind and do you like it? I am thinking of getting one after the first appt of course if all is good but just wanted to know which one might be best :)


----------



## gigglebox

I got one from a friend but hated it! I don't know the brand but it had the little sensor thing/mic all in one unit, no detachable wand. Definitely get one with a wand! It was very hard to pick up the hb with the one i had, terrible design. It also had no hb read out so if you wanted to guess you had to count on your own.

I did find it in my 8th week, but couldn't find it later (i did here and there, but couldn't find it at like 11 weeks) and it was causing me so much stress i put it away and gave it to my SIL after my 13 week scan. It was great when it worked but awful when it didn't.


----------



## Bek15

gigglebox said:


> Hi nek, never done iui so can't offer advice but my guess is the cramping is from the multiple ovaries growing. Are you still in pain now? Did they forgo iui? And did you and hubby dtd anyway? Hopefully you still catch that egg :hugs:


Yes, we did IUI Saturday, the 15th. 
We DTD on the 14th (Trigger day), 15th (IUI day), 16th, and 17th. We didnt yesterday, but plan to today. 
I usually get ovulation cramps and thats what my nurse was worried about, so they went ahead and Triggered me really early. 
Im not in pain anymore. I had spotting 3 days post Trigger with some cramping. 
My nurse told me that it was probably implantation bleeding. Which I thought was far too soon, but apparently with IUI you can implant as early as three days. So, I dont know. 
This is our first round of Letrozole, Ovidrel, and IUI. 
We conceived our son completely naturally back in 2009, but have not been able to conceive naturally this go around.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Giggle! I was looking at the ones that looked like the ones in the doctor offices :)

My latest test on lunch break one hour hold. I suppose I will back off testing now.. lol maybe will test again sat or sun but I need to chill!
 



Attached Files:







497F2FD1-FEA8-4C86-8469-F43EC2A13AF6.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh thats good to hear Giggle . DD1 took 5 cycles and DD2 was 1st cycle . So this seems like a long time to me ha !

Welcome Bek Ive no expierence either but wish you luck ! . 

Hoping I had a Fetal Doppler with DD2 I think it was a AngelCare one . Took
A bit of getting used to once I knew it was her heartbeat and not my own I was picking up ha . 

Thats a great test Hoping yes defiantly try and chill !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks BB!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Lovely line hoping so exciting when you see the test line darker than the control line.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes definitely!!!


----------



## Babybump87

I went the GP yesterday for unrelated issues. Lovely female GP and we got talking . She did a pregnancy test which was negative but is sending me for HCG blood test given the fact my period was shorter than usual and may be too soon for a HPT to pick up this early after bleeding ?! .

All I know is Ive had AF type cramps since Sunday night, had some stringy EWCM which seems to have just vanaished now and this morning Ive had some slight brown watery discharge 

So Im kinda confused as to it all ! Over it now I just wanna get on with this cycle !


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh bless you hun least shes doing your bloods well Im cycle day 25 now !! Im over the moon Ive not had no spotting this cycle Im hoping this is me getting back to normal. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Donna- YAY for no spotting!! 

Baby- ughh sorry about the weird cycle. I hope that blood tests gets you some answers!


----------



## donnarobinson

My cervix is really high and completely closed and it never feels fully closed anymore due to have kids and my opks have a darker line again (not positive) when they were completely negative .. Ive done a pregnancy test there negative but Im sure something catchs my eye probally wishful thinking though. &#128514; x


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh it doesnt show on here but defo something catching my eye probz an evap tho lol. 

Top is an opk bottom is the pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







D98F76CD-898F-42A6-99D7-E0984F112083.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mom15

I see sth vvvvf Donna! Right where if you were to draw a straight line down from where the opk switches from the test are to that paper says max.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see a faint shadow too but if these are the same ones you always use I always saw a line lol time to invest in some other pregnancy tests so I can get excited for you bahah!

Hoping this is the start of your BFP though and it gets darker!!


----------



## donnarobinson

These arent the Internet cheapies I usually use these are just ones from the chemist near me .. but no doubt an evap &#128514; thanks girls .. Ill test again in a few days x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Are they the ones you always used? If not then WOOT WOOT :) I am hoping it gets darker!! I myself do not trust the cheapies.. I bought some from Pregmate and they all had a line on them and that was when my ovulation tests were showing positive finally so I am thinking they aren't accurate all though all the reviews online were good for them!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Are they the ones you always used? If not then WOOT WOOT :) I am hoping it gets darker!! I myself do not trust the cheapies.. I bought some from Pregmate and they all had a line on them and that was when my ovulation tests were showing positive finally so I am thinking they aren't accurate all though all the reviews online were good for them!

I realised that said are no there not the same cheapie ones I normally buy no I dont trust them either really .. 
thank you Ill keep testing I just have a feeling but u no what its like when u want something u convince your self lol x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ooh good luck Donna!! 
I&#8217;m just waiting to ov :coffee: OH wants to BD every night lol, but I say every other til my pos opk


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2- I'd be trying the every other day approach this cycle myself. I would have done it every other day from after period until close to period due. 

Donna- I thought that was what you were trying to say. I just wanted to confirm haha! YAY then and hey sometimes you just know! Good luck girly!! Rooting for you


----------



## donnarobinson

If my cycle was a normal cycle Id be due on Sunday Ill see how it goes .. x Im not expecting normal cycles yet but just getting there is good x


----------



## mkyerby16

Anyone know anything about cp? I don't remember this happening when I was ttc my son, but I keep randomly finding my cervix opening is facing the back. But then the next day or maybe couple of days it'll be normal again :shrug: I know this indicates a tipped uterus. Does that affect ttc? (Obv dr would be the one to ask, jw if anyone here knew anything). Cd 8 of round 2 for me and I'm hopeful but scared. I was pregnant with my DS within weeks of stopping the pill so I don't know what to expect this time around.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have a tipped uterus. I have now gotten pregnant 4 times. One was chemical. My cervix opening tends to roll under and face my back. Hope this helps!

I just ordered the CLEARBLUE weeks indicator test from the UK woot!! I will get it Tuesday the 25th! So exciting.


----------



## gigglebox

Regarding cp mine has been all over the place during all parts of my cycle. It has only ever been reliable with indicating fertile window (high/soft/open) but otherwise useless, especially in early pregnancy...so much so that this last time I stopped checking it at all! I just relied ov ovulation pain the cycle I fell pregnant and that was it.

Donna I also see a faint "something"! Good luck to you!


----------



## Babybump87

I think I see something so faint too! Donna . Good luck !

Good luck to you too Mom. Im going with the same this cycle . Although I am not doing any OPKs ... upto now.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I wasn&#8217;t going to do opks but I just can&#8217;t help but pee on things :haha: good luck Baby!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I woke in the night boiling and so thirsty even tho it was freezing and raining out side that happens when Im pregnant and my boobs are sore this morning Ive done another treat and Im convinced there is a faint line one minute and not the next Ill do another tomorrow.
Cd26 here x


----------



## donnarobinson

.. this site Eats lines lol c
Well Ive done a different type and looks negative.. 
even if my period comes Ill be happy Ive had a whole cycle with no spotting and Im hoping its a normal lenght and now doesnt go on super long &#128514;&#128514;. 
My opks are getting darker which is wierd but Ino some peoples get darker before af shows .. x
 



Attached Files:







01B91E44-0C43-480F-A9DA-8AE1C76211B5.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 13









873730C9-1384-4B9F-A4E5-FD0D81FE12E9.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 11









4551E2EA-6987-41B4-A254-DE16DF2B982D.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive done a early one 10mui and its negative so Im not pregnant . Just hope I come on soon Now and can say its been a normal cycle x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well yay for a normal cycle though! Now you got a shot :) Sorry about BFN though.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about the negative Donna but happy your cycles are getting back to normal and no spotting !


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls .. Im really hoping for a period soon now and not a super long cycle &#128514;&#128514; x I am gutted I really feel pregnant and my cervix is still so high I can barely feel it Im not out I suppose untill af shows x as I dont no when I ovulated x


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh they are good signs Donna , maybe you tested too early ?! .


----------



## donnarobinson

Maybe hun I doubt it but I just want to start ovulating regularly again so I no there is a real chance x

My cm is snot like white but snotty and thick Ive never seen it before x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Maybe you are. You aren't out til AF gets ya!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun fingers crossed X


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- as hoping said you are not out till you are out so fingers crossed for you and sending a ton of baby dust your way!

AFM- I feel like I can finally truly update you all in case you haven't seen my other thread. On 9/14 I got a positive pregnancy test but I didn't want to believe it. I was only 7 maybe 9 DPO as I didn't track this month and was just going off when my app said I should have O. The line was super dark which was different from my previous cycles (just felt maybe I can truly make frer positives when not prego.) The kicker for me was it was the first time I had gotten a line on an IC. So the next day I caved and took a clearblue digital and about passed out when I checked it and it said pregnant. I had my first blood draw on 9/17 which was 225.20 and then my 2nd on 9/20 which was 810.40. I think I am still in shock and really honestly on the fence if I should be truly excited yet or just keep calm till I am 12 weeks.


----------



## mkyerby16

jlmeans0422 said:


> Donna- as hoping said you are not out till you are out so fingers crossed for you and sending a ton of baby dust your way!
> 
> AFM- I feel like I can finally truly update you all in case you haven't seen my other thread. On 9/14 I got a positive pregnancy test but I didn't want to believe it. I was only 7 maybe 9 DPO as I didn't track this month and was just going off when my app said I should have O. The line was super dark which was different from my previous cycles (just felt maybe I can truly make frer positives when not prego.) The kicker for me was it was the first time I had gotten a line on an IC. So the next day I caved and took a clearblue digital and about passed out when I checked it and it said pregnant. I had my first blood draw on 9/17 which was 225.20 and then my 2nd on 9/20 which was 810.40. I think I am still in shock and really honestly on the fence if I should be truly excited yet or just keep calm till I am 12 weeks.


Be excited bc regardless of what happens down the road, right now in this moment you are pregnant. Try to enjoy it and best wishes for a happy & healthy pregnancy! <3


----------



## xxVickyxx

I am on CD10 today and i just got my first flashing smiley on the clear blue digital opk. Now this is super early for me because i used to ovulate way up at cd20-22 so am hoping this is a good sign!!! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

I second what mky says! One of my regrets with the m/c was not celebrating the short time I was pregnant...i spent it all worried :roll:
Odd are in your favor jl!!! Congratulations again!

Good luck this cycle vicky!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls Ive had such bad period pains all day and uno when u feel like ur period has started but it hasnt . My boobs are hurting me to so maybe its on the way cd27 x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh sorry you are experiencing that discomfort.


----------



## Babybump87

Congratulations JL! I agree with the other ladies celebrate. Fingers crossed all goes well for you x

Urgh Donna hope AF stays away !


----------



## donnarobinson

My cervix is still tightly closed and no spotting or anthing no idea whats going on &#128514; x


----------



## gigglebox

Donna have you tested? Fx you're just bfp destined! 

Hoping where are all these beautiful avatar pics coming from?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

One was a sunset pic I took. This one I can't remember where I got but it was on my computer and looked so pretty I wanted it on here. It is a photo someone took of our beaches and sunsets here in FL. :) The other tropical one I had for like a day or so was Fiji islands. My dream vacation lol

Hope you get that BFP DONNA!


----------



## babyfever26

Hey ladies!

Thought i would join this group, as too i an also ttc. A little background about me. Im 26 and my DH is 31, we just started TTC august 2018. We both got a green light from our doctors that we were good and ready to start. I have normal periods, 29-30 days. Since ive been sexually active i have never taken birth control pills, ive always just used condoms for protection. With my husband we both have been together for 3 years and now are finally ready to start our very own little family. Of course like most ppl i google everything and read a lot of stories about ppl who it has taken months even years to get pregnant. So that kind of stresses me out. My DH and i wanted to try the everyday technique, instead of every other day, just to try and see if that would work for us. I am supposed to get my period on the 26th or 27th of this month. 

I ovulated on September 12 and on september 18th and 19th a week after ovulating i had really bad lower back pain and slight cramps in my lower right abdomen. It lasted two days and has been gone since. Ive also gotten a bad cold since this past monday the 17th, as well as sleepless nights, i cant sleep longer than 3-4 hrs even tho i am exhausted...I am not sure if these are early symptoms or maybe im just looking way too much into it.. I want to take a test but i am too nervous that it will come out negative, since last month i got a negative... 

I wanted to share and hear if people have had similar experiences or are on the same boat as me as to TTC with their first!

Thanksss


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:
 

> My cervix is still tightly closed and no spotting or anthing no idea whats going on &#128514; x

Test again !


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls still no period the cramps were so bad they woke me up in the night theyve eased of today .. Ive tested there negative one Im sure I could see a faint something but probs my imagine .. Im cd28 now why is amazing considering I was spotting randomly I just hope I either come on soon so its a normal day cycle or I have a bfp .. Im not holding my hopes on one but it would be nice .. x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Fingers crossed Donna!!! I am hoping for BFP! 

Babyfever- Welcome! I had a sore throat this cycle and bad headache for two days and it just vanished which I thought I was getting a cold but when it went away thought it was odd but for me it was a good thing! We all symptom spot in the two week wait so spot away :) I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## faithforbaby

Bek15 said:


> I figured Id post here for some advice, I tried to make my own thread, but only one person saw it.
> 
> Were seeing a reproductive endocrinologist.
> I started Letrozole on cycle day 3-7 (September 6th-10th), on the 14th I went in for an ultrasound to check my follicles and for the HSG test. When I went in on the 14th to get an ultrasound to check my follicles and to get the HSG test done. They ended up not doing to HSG test since Ive been having some cramping the last two days. &#8232;Instead they triggered me and I was scheduled for IUI on the 15th, but I only had two follicles. One on the right at 19mm and one on the left at 14mm. &#8232;Im currently on cycle day 16. &#8232;Any advice from anyone thats been through this would be so appreciated! This is our first round of fertility treatments.
> 
> Just a few more details:&#8232;&#8232;Im 26, my husband is 27, and we have an eight year old son. We have been trying to conceive for over a year, found out that his sperm count is a little low, and so far all of my tests have been normal. His sperm count was 15 million for his speed analysis. Motility and everything else was pretty good.

I actually just did Clomid and Femara this cycle and had 21mm L and 15 on R. We trigger the day after ultrasound. I felt as though i had *some* ewcm when supposed to, but today I am 14 dpo and still bfn. I wonder if it was too late for my lead follicle &#129335;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039; with my son we did an IUI - I was bfn 14 dpo and the ovulated two weeks later (maybe some follicles that matured after the fact.) no cycle in between. To me, that means I triggered a cyst for the IUI. Anyway, I got my bfp CD 51! &#128563; 

With my daughter, I had one on the R that was 18mm and she was it &#128578; 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## faithforbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls still no period the cramps were so bad they woke me up in the night theyve eased of today .. Ive tested there negative one Im sure I could see a faint something but probs my imagine .. Im cd28 now why is amazing considering I was spotting randomly I just hope I either come on soon so its a normal day cycle or I have a bfp .. Im not holding my hopes on one but it would be nice .. x

Good luck, Donna!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I really dont feel very well my belly is killing me but not period pains Ive got a headache and I feel sick and my backs hurting .. nothing right with me I dont think lol. Cervix has gone higher and lower all day but its stayed closed x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- my 1st sign was a serve migraine!!! Lets hope these are good signs for you!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome and good luck baby fever ! 

Oh Donna hope your feeling ok ! . When are you going to test again ?


----------



## donnarobinson

I dont no probally tomorrow lol i always say Ill leave it a few days and then never do x


----------



## babyfever26

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Fingers crossed Donna!!! I am hoping for BFP!
> 
> Babyfever- Welcome! I had a sore throat this cycle and bad headache for two days and it just vanished which I thought I was getting a cold but when it went away thought it was odd but for me it was a good thing! We all symptom spot in the two week wait so spot away :) I hope you get your BFP soon!

Thank youuu!! I took a walmart brand pregnancy test this morning and it came out negative :cry:...it was a digital one, not sure if that was smart to take, but i am 12DPO today...i should be getting my AF on thursday...i think i will wait and see if i miss a day and then take another one...trying not to make myself go crazy about it lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . Well Ive got up and there is a pink tinge when I wipe so period is hopefully on its way and not just spotting . I am gutted but Im so glad to have a normal cycle .. day 29 today which is completely normal for me x


----------



## mkyerby16

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls . Well Ive got up and there is a pink tinge when I wipe so period is hopefully on its way and not just spotting . I am gutted but Im so glad to have a normal cycle .. day 29 today which is completely normal for me x

:hugs: yay for a normal cycle though


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls . Well Ive got up and there is a pink tinge when I wipe so period is hopefully on its way and not just spotting . I am gutted but Im so glad to have a normal cycle .. day 29 today which is completely normal for me x
> 
> :hugs: yay for a normal cycle thoughClick to expand...

Sorry Donna but happy your cycle is back to normal !


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls its picked up now hoping it doesnt go away &#128514; x heres to the next cycle Ill be doing ovulation tests so fingers crossed. X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great news donna, hopefully it takes no time at all now! :dust:
I&#8217;m 1dpo today, cramping.. think I&#8217;ve released a super egg :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck it's a big healthy eggy mo2!

Donna fx for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Good luck mo2..baby dust to you!!!


Donna- yay for a normal cycle!!! Hopefully things happen quickly now


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Donna!!! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Omg girls Ive been so poorly .. last night I had the worst period pains ever I felt sick and had a bad belly couldnt keep of the toilet I didnt no if it was a bug or just because of this period and omg today its so heavy Im leaking thought my Tampax x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woah Donna! Sorry to hear how sick it got you but yay for maybe a regular full flow period?


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh surely its a good sign maybe my body is having the clear out it needs x


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your not feeling well Donna ! Could it be because this is your first cycle ? I mean on time and no spotting etc? . Either way hope it eases soon ! X


----------



## Babybump87

As for me CD13 O should be anytime over today next 2 days I think . Not doing OPKs so going off previous months positive OPKs . 

My blood tests came back all normal which I am relieved about ! 

GP is sending me for a scan on my ovaries to make sure there are no cysts. She didnt say anything about postponing TTC so I assume its ok to carry on.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I get ovarian cysts some times. It should still be okay to try :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok so period has slowed down today god its been the worst period ever ! Its been a year since my last proper period tho so Im defo thinking this was the good clear out my body needed . Hoping I ovulate this month x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Donna- I had the same once bc was finally out, a really rough AF and now I&#8217;m regular 27 days. Here&#8217;s to hoping you ov this cycle and catch it :dust:
AFM- 3dpo and literally nothing to report :haha: no sore boobs, notta. Not testing til at least 11dpo either


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Ive read some ladies only find out about cysts when actually preganant! 

Glad your feeling better Donna and AF is slowing down.

Good luck Mom! 

O day for me today ! According to FF .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WOOT tww for you tomorrow BBUMP!!! Get that EGGY fertilized haha


----------



## donnarobinson

My goodies came from clear blue today theyve sent me a pack of pregnancy tests as well and a diary and a little keyring really hope I ovulate this cycle period seems to have stopped cd4 here x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yay Donna that is fun!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Baby! :dust: 
Ooh how fun Donna! :)


----------



## Mom15

Just checking in to say hi and that I have my fx for you ladies. I keep up with reading, just haven’t been posting much. 
Donna, glad AF seems to have picked up and is now out the door. Sure sounds like things are getting back to normal for you! 
Any of you ladies here have really painful periods? Mine used to never be painful until after DS1. The first ones were very painful and 7 days long. Then I found out about something called “Mayan Abdominal Massage”. Sounds kind of out there, right? I have it a try and my first period after the message was virtually pain free and only 5 days with less heavy bleeding. It was amazing. It appears that the uterus can be out of place like tilted one way or another. The Massage helps realign it as well as increase blood flow. It’s shown to increase fertility. My massage therapist told me that an ivf clinic prescribed the massage to women who were on their waitlist to get treatment and an increased number of woman conceived. I just thought I’d share my experience with it if any of you are looking to treat yourself to a massage that may also be beneficial for your female health. Ok now I got carried away. Lol. 
Baby dust to you ladies!!!

So while I typed all of this the website went to its new format! Luckily I was able to go back and copy my post, log back in and post again. I feel so lost...ahhhh...I’m sure I’ll be used to it in no time.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The new format is pretty cool but yes will take sometime to get used to. Mom15 that sounds super interesting. I also started getting more painful periods but I figured it was just aging or I am getting Endometriosis like my mom and sister had.


----------



## gigglebox

I hate it and I can't see anyone's signatures anymore. Also can't go back and edit posts

Who is up next for testing?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Me? I think? Lol I’m 5dpo. Not testing for another week :cry: the wait is killing me!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Come on BFPS!


----------



## Babybump87

Arghhh hate new things ! This new B&B will take some time getting used to !

Think I am now in the TWW as of today yayyy (with a hint of bordem already lol)


----------



## mkyerby16

gigglebox said:


> I hate it and I can't see anyone's signatures anymore. Also can't go back and edit posts
> 
> Who is up next for testing?

I hate it too! I just figured out if you click "tools" at the bottom of your post it lets you edit.


----------



## mkyerby16

Afm, Cd16 today and I have no clue when (or if) I O'd. Regretting not doing opks now and I've never temped bc I'm not sure how accurate it'd be with my weird schedule. I work weekend nights so sometimes I'm waking up at 5pm, sometimes 5am and Mondays I only get a few hours nap after work so I can switch back to normal life. :shrug: I've just been tracking cp and it was high cd 11-15 but seemed softest on cd13 and today its gone lower for sure and firmer. I know it's not always a reliable indicator, but so far I've always been noticeably more high, soft, & open on O day. I usually get fairly bad one sided O pains, but never felt it this cycle so that's throwing me off. I was very crampy on cd13 though, but not really on just one side. Hoping I did O bc I won't be able to BD the next couple of days. So assuming I O'd guess I'm in the tww but anywhere from 1-3dpo.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

yay for TWW babybump! GOOD LUCK :)

Myker- Hope you ovulated!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

mkyerby16 said:


> I hate it too! I just figured out if you click "tools" at the bottom of your post it lets you edit.

There is no "tools" option on the default format (the one I'm using) :( oh well.

Myjer did you notice ewcm? If you had that in conjunction with high and soft cp i think it's safe to call that O day.


----------



## Mom15

The new format is overstimulating my brain. Lol. Miss the signatures, kind of helps remember who is who. I think they said they will be working on things and it may take sometime to get everything figured out. 

Mkyerby- could you still do an opk just to see what it looks like? And it may give you insight on if you are still going to O. I know what you mean though, I am the type that gets stressed when not tracking anything. I strive on Information and the more I know the calmer I am. 

Hoping - maybe the massage is something you can look into down the road. Would love to hear if it helped you. I also did one after my miscarriage. I had been lightly spotting for 7 weeks. Almost immediately after the massage the spotting picked up as it helps cleanse your uterus. And I finally O’d a week after the massage so 8 weeks after the mc. I plan on going again when I get my cycle back. 

Mom - hope you can keep busy while waiting to test! Waiting is the worst.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh I really don’t like this update ! Where has my siggie gone !


----------



## gigglebox

If you turn the phone sideways the signatures pop up (on the defaukt display). I didn't find this to be true with the class display, and I didn't check baby and bump display

Eta: yay! Edit feature now!


----------



## mkyerby16

*face of amazement as I turn my phone sideways and signatures show* :shock: Lol! I still don't like it though! 

I stink at distinguishing ewcm when I've been Bd'ing (even after looking up the differences) but I'm pretty sure I had it cd13 & 14. Soo with that and cp now firmer & lower I'm assuming I'm either 2 or 3 dpo so don't really want to go buy opk's at this point as I've never been irregular. I'll definitely try them next cycle if needed though (hopefully not!!) [-o&lt;


Who's close to testing?? I'm failing terribly at trying to keep up with where everyone is! :dust: baby dust to everyone!! I think this will be a good month for us to bring on some little June babies! DH and I were talking and *IF* we get lucky this cycle he wants to tell everyone on Thanksgiving which would be cute but I'm not good at keeping something that big from everyone (especially my Mom & sister!)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, you gotta have a person or two you can tell right away! I always tell my brother immediately lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh my siggie is back now even when my phone is the right way lol. 
It is so hard to determine ewcm from sperm I find that sperm doesn’t stretch like ewcm x 
I’ve woke up with a sore throat and my wisdom tooth is hurting it’s coming through has been for ages just stops and starts I’ve had two out x


----------



## mkyerby16

donnarobinson said:


> Oh my siggie is back now even when my phone is the right way lol.
> It is so hard to determine ewcm from sperm I find that sperm doesn’t stretch like ewcm x
> I’ve woke up with a sore throat and my wisdom tooth is hurting it’s coming through has been for ages just stops and starts I’ve had two out x

Ouch no fun. Sorry! I'm 28 and still don't have any wisdom teeth. In an xray we saw that one is almost up in my sinuses it's so high. They said at this point they'd probably stay put, but I'm sure they'll cause trouble at the most unconievent time (not that any time would be good!)


----------



## donnarobinson

mkyerby16 said:


> Ouch no fun. Sorry! I'm 28 and still don't have any wisdom teeth. In an xray we saw that one is almost up in my sinuses it's so high. They said at this point they'd probably stay put, but I'm sure they'll cause trouble at the most unconievent time (not that any time would be good!)

Wel ive had the top two out and the bottom two are half through they always stop and start drives me mad Ino how poor babies feel when they are teething ! X cd6 for me hoping for another cycle with no spotting and hope I ovulate I have a good feeling about this cycle x


----------



## jlmeans0422

How do I locate my scribed threads like I used to. Took me forever to find the forums I have been chatting in. I miss the mobile friendly option I had with old site.


----------



## Babybump87

Me too JL .

I’ve just found out if you go to the top on the right hand side there is a little person icon click that and then click the flag on the right hand side it should bring up a list of threads that have been replied too . I liked the way the told forum had your list of subscribed forums ! Surely we must still have that . I’m finding it hard to navigate this new one ! Although I do like some features better

Edit : just found out if you go to menu top left hand corner and then to watched threads it’s show all your threads you’ve posted on ! Bit like the subscribed threads on the old forum !


----------



## Babybump87

Question for you ladies . How long after a positive OPK / confirmed O (those that temp) does your EWCM dry up?


----------



## Mom15

Baby bump - my chain of events is usually pos opk with ewcm that day, next day O with sometimes ewcm starting to diminish, the day after temp rise and white chunky cm. 
My last was conceived with stopping bd 2 days before O. Was trying to sway girl. Lol so much for that, but I love my boys to death!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Cd18 for me today and i Finally have my static Smiley face (been getting flashing smileys since Cd10) 7 days of flashing smileys were taking their toll, Thought i was never going to Ovulate. Now, we BD’d yesterday morning and am thinking BD for the next three days but i read that for best chances you should BD every other day over O day. God i dont know what to do!! Also when do i start classing myself in the 2ww? Is that from positive Opk? So tomorrow would be 1dpo? Sorry for all the questions!!! Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## Babybump87

Mom15 said:


> Baby bump - my chain of events is usually pos opk with ewcm that day, next day O with sometimes ewcm starting to diminish, the day after temp rise and white chunky cm.
> My last was conceived with stopping bd 2 days before O. Was trying to sway girl. Lol so much for that, but I love my boys to death!

Oh that’s MOM . Similar to me then ! I get a positive OPK then still have bits of EWCM for a day or two after. 

You just don’t know with these things ! Are you trying for a girl this time round too?


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Cd18 for me today and i Finally have my static Smiley face (been getting flashing smileys since Cd10) 7 days of flashing smileys were taking their toll, Thought i was never going to Ovulate. Now, we BD’d yesterday morning and am thinking BD for the next three days but i read that for best chances you should BD every other day over O day. God i dont know what to do!! Also when do i start classing myself in the 2ww? Is that from positive Opk? So tomorrow would be 1dpo? Sorry for all the questions!!! Thanks for any advice xx

Yayyy ! I think it’s the day after for 1dpo . So today got your static smiley, tomorrow ovulation then next day 1dpo. CD20 you will be 1dpo . That’s how I think most ladies do it anyway. Anyone correct me please if wrong! Thanks


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> Yayyy ! I think it’s the day after for 1dpo . So today got your static smiley, tomorrow ovulation then next day 1dpo. CD20 you will be 1dpo . That’s how I think most ladies do it anyway. Anyone correct me please if wrong! Thanks

Thank you, ive BD’d this morning aswell and will tomorrow morning (Hubby works nights) so am hoping we can catch that Egg!! Exciting!! Xx


----------



## mkyerby16

xxVickyxx said:


> Cd18 for me today and i Finally have my static Smiley face (been getting flashing smileys since Cd10) 7 days of flashing smileys were taking their toll, Thought i was never going to Ovulate. Now, we BD’d yesterday morning and am thinking BD for the next three days but i read that for best chances you should BD every other day over O day. God i dont know what to do!! Also when do i start classing myself in the 2ww? Is that from positive Opk? So tomorrow would be 1dpo? Sorry for all the questions!!! Thanks for any advice xx

Usually you ovulate about 24 hrs after a positive test so 2 days after the positive would be 1dpo. They say sperm takes about 30ish hrs to fully regenerate so if you do it again too soon there might not be as many swimmers, but I usually go for every day. I think it'd only be an issue if the guy has sperm count problems. Once that eggie is released it has about 24hrs to be fertilized, so always better to make sure you get the BD'ing in asap.


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Thank you, ive BD’d this morning aswell and will tomorrow morning (Hubby works nights) so am hoping we can catch that Egg!! Exciting!! Xx

 Good luck !!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls cd8 here .. clearblue says to start testing today so I have done .. my cheap opks are looking dark already so fingers crossed for this month x


----------



## mkyerby16

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls cd8 here .. clearblue says to start testing today so I have done .. my cheap opks are looking dark already so fingers crossed for this month x

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo fingers crossed Donna ! 

I am going back to OPKs if no luck this cycle !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Donna! :dust:


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna: fingers crossed for ya, was honestly just wondering how you were doing. Glad to see the update.

Momof2: arent you close to testing??


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH yay DONNA! Dark OPKS and hopefully a perfectly normal cycle for ya this cycle!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls .. I’m really hoping for a normal cycle .. with the normal cycle last cycle I’m hoping this one will be x


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jlmeans0422 I’ve caved and tested at 8dpo this aft :rofl: but I’m hesistant because I seem to pull a line every month then 10dpo :bfn:s and AF shows


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is just so strange Momof2.... 8 dpo last like what 3 cycles you always get a line then it goes away? How odd right! HOPEFULLY NOT THIS TIME!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ya I’m really hoping this is it this time! [-o&lt;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am looking forward to your update in the am!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Girls any one use the clearblue advanced ovulation tests so it said to start yday and I got a blank circle and I got a blank circle today is it normal to get another blank on day 2 obv I might not ovulate around day 14 which I think this is presuming fingers crossed I do get a peak tho x


----------



## xxVickyxx

donnarobinson said:


> Girls any one use the clearblue advanced ovulation tests so it said to start yday and I got a blank circle and I got a blank circle today is it normal to get another blank on day 2 obv I might not ovulate around day 14 which I think this is presuming fingers crossed I do get a peak tho x

Hi Donna, i wrote up a big reply to you yesterday but this site was playing up. Ive been using them this month, I had 2 or 3 days of blanks, 7 days of smileys and on cd 18 finally a static smiley. I knew i ovulated late due to my last pregnancies but started testing early incase my cycle had changed as its my first month off Mirena. I would keep testing, you should definitely get your peak, Good luck xx


----------



## donnarobinson

xxVickyxx said:


> Hi Donna, i wrote up a big reply to you yesterday but this site was playing up. Ive been using them this month, I had 2 or 3 days of blanks, 7 days of smileys and on cd 18 finally a static smiley. I knew i ovulated late due to my last pregnancies but started testing early incase my cycle had changed as its my first month off Mirena. I would keep testing, you should definitely get your peak, Good luck xx

Thanks hun well it’s another blank today but like you said I may have just started testing to early which is what I hope .. x


----------



## Babybump87

Hope you get a smiley soon donna ! 

Nothing much to report from me I’m between 8/6 DPO. Not sure when I ovaulted this month either CD13/14 or 15 lol AF type cramps and back ache this morning. 

I’m gonna cave and do a test on Friday I think ! I hope I ovulated early . AF is due Sun/Mon Tue .

Only thing I know for sure is my luteal phase is 11 days which is kinda helpful anyway in some respects !


----------



## xxVickyxx

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks hun well it’s another blank today but like you said I may have just started testing to early which is what I hope .. x

You’ll continue to get blanks until a rise in ur estrogen which will then show the flashing smiley, you’ll continue getting flashing until ur peak. Most is within 4 days of flashing but some like myself is longer. 

Am on Cd 21 today 2dpo, ive had weird period type pains today with pinching on my side!! Am hoping this is a good sign but its probably all in my head as i know 2dpo is pretty early!! Fingers crossed for some Bfp’s this cycle xx


----------



## Babybump87

Today I feel as if AF is on her way early . I’ve got AF type cramps and I’ve broke out in more spots than a teenager !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hope AF stays away for you Baby! :hugs: 
AFM- still very slowly working towards my :bfp: too slowly for my likings, with my history of ectopic. AF due Sunday, so we’ll see what happens. I have one FRER left


----------



## mkyerby16

Cd22 of normally 28 days. Anywhere from 7-9dpo. Been trying to stay chill this go round and not get my hopes up, but felt awful yesterday. Almost like I hadn't slept in days even though I got good sleep. Headachey, slightly nauseous, super fatigued. Today my nips feel sore which has only ever happened when I'm pregnant, but only a little bit so who knows could be anything. My back is super achey and tmi but I'm so gassy. :oops: I also think I have an ear infection though (boo!) so that could attribute to not feeling good. Completely wasted a cheapie this morning and bfn of course!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Today I feel as if AF is on her way early . I’ve got AF type cramps and I’ve broke out in more spots than a teenager !

Hope af stays away hun so cd11 here and 4th day of a blank circle I was hoping for a flashing by now I was so positive this cycle and now I feel like I’m not going to ovulate x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope you ovulate Donna! Come on flashey smiley! 

There is still time MK!


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> Hope AF stays away for you Baby! :hugs:
> AFM- still very slowly working towards my :bfp: too slowly for my likings, with my history of ectopic. AF due Sunday, so we’ll see what happens. I have one FRER left

Thanks Mom !

Hope your lines get darker look forward to seeing it !


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hope af stays away hun so cd11 here and 4th day of a blank circle I was hoping for a flashing by now I was so positive this cycle and now I feel like I’m not going to ovulate x

Thanks ! 

Hopefully you will ovulate maybe a bit later than what you think ?!


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Cd22 of normally 28 days. Anywhere from 7-9dpo. Been trying to stay chill this go round and not get my hopes up, but felt awful yesterday. Almost like I hadn't slept in days even though I got good sleep. Headachey, slightly nauseous, super fatigued. Today my nips feel sore which has only ever happened when I'm pregnant, but only a little bit so who knows could be anything. My back is super achey and tmi but I'm so gassy. :oops: I also think I have an ear infection though (boo!) so that could attribute to not feeling good. Completely wasted a cheapie this morning and bfn of course!


Hope these are all good signs for you as you
May be testing too early ! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks <3 and Oh l'm SURE I was testing too early. But what's a girl with a bag of internet cheapies to do :rofl:


----------



## mkyerby16

Just back from the Dr. He said my ear actually looked fine but since I'm now stuffy on that one side it's probably a sinus infection and wrote me a prescription for amoxicillin. He said it was pregnancy safe just in case I am, but I'm still worried it'll make me not implant if I haven't already or something.


----------



## donnarobinson

I’ve got tons of ewcm tonight fingers crossed it means ovulation is on it’s way , we dtd the last two nights and I’m to tired tonight so tomorrow will have to do lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Another blank circle today opks are getting darker tho x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How odd Donna. Maybe it will start Flashing soon? 

Myker- How many DPO are you now?


----------



## mkyerby16

Somewhere between 8-10dpo today. Let myself down and wasted a frer this morning. #-o Thought I was actually having more willpower but took a cheapie and thought mayyyybe possibly one spot was catching my eye so dipped a frer in there and stark white of course. I know it's still super early but sore nips are giving me (probably false) hope and I was thinking if I had enough hcg to cause that then maybe I'd have enough to make a line. Nips could just be a non preggo hormone thing though of course. Who knows :shrug: Know it's still early. Will prob try another frer Sunday. Expecting AF either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve not tested . Just going to wait for AF to show , no doubt she will as got typical AF cramps so probably be over the weekend . 

Glad your OPKs are getting darker Doon fingers crossed . 

Sorry about your BFN MK ! Good luck for next test .


----------



## donnarobinson

Got a flashing smily this morning hope I get a solid one soon x


----------



## donnarobinson

Ohh nearly positive cd13 x


----------



## Babybump87

Get to it !! 
Good luck !


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Get to it !!
> Good luck !

Thanks hun well we dtd last night and will again tonight x


----------



## donnarobinson

What do u think girls almost ?


----------



## donnarobinson

Here is this afternoons


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@donnarobinson Yes almost! When that gets a bit darker the Clearblue digi should go solid!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mkyerby16 Sorry about the BFN but if not due til Wednesday or Thursday you may just be too early to get a line on FRER. Good luck!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun I no the clear blues say do of a morning but do u think I should do another today?


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Donna! Looks like you are very close to O.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Once u get a flashey smiley u can do it again later in day if u want


----------



## xxVickyxx

donnarobinson said:


> Here is this afternoons
> 
> View attachment 1044714

Your definitely about to ovulate!! I bet you get your static tomorrow. Xx

I am symtom spotting like hell (and i know its probably too early!!) but my Boobs have been so so sore for 2 days, am so grumpy and emotional today (i cried my eyes out helping my little boy with his homework this morning) and i keep having bad pains in my left side. Whether they are symtoms or not i dont know but i also feel like am going to start AF at any point. I may do but my cycle used to be 30-33 days long if i remember rightly (its been that long since i had a period). With my first pregnancy, my house was robbed 3 days before i got a Bfp and I remember my husband was away at the time and i just couldnt stop crying, even two days after it was robbed, now I dont know if that was a normal reaction or not but i kind if feel exactly the same now. Oh well time will tell i suppose xx Edited to add i am 5dpo and cd24 today xx


----------



## Mom15

Will you test before AF is due? So sorry you got robbed a while back. So scary!


----------



## xxVickyxx

QUOTE="Mom15, post: 39096242, member: 600322"]Will you test before AF is due? So sorry you got robbed a while back. So scary![/QUOTE]

I will probably test next Saturday, if i can hold out that long (am a poas addict), am due AF around 16th so that will be 3 days before, although ive never actually had a positive before missed Af, ive never had a positive until 5 days late!! Just wishing this week away now hoping the :witch: stays away xx :dust: to all xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Guess who got there static smiley !!! Whoop I am so happy you would think I’m pregnant lol got ovulation cramps to x and my cheapie opk is positive to x


----------



## mkyerby16

donnarobinson said:


> Guess who got there static smiley !!! Whoop I am so happy you would think I’m pregnant lol got ovulation cramps to x and my cheapie opk is positive to x


Yayyy! Fx'd you catch it!


----------



## mkyerby16

xxVickyxx said:


> Your definitely about to ovulate!! I bet you get your static tomorrow. Xx
> 
> I am symtom spotting like hell (and i know its probably too early!!) but my Boobs have been so so sore for 2 days, am so grumpy and emotional today (i cried my eyes out helping my little boy with his homework this morning) and i keep having bad pains in my left side. Whether they are symtoms or not i dont know but i also feel like am going to start AF at any point. I may do but my cycle used to be 30-33 days long if i remember rightly (its been that long since i had a period). With my first pregnancy, my house was robbed 3 days before i got a Bfp and I remember my husband was away at the time and i just couldnt stop crying, even two days after it was robbed, now I dont know if that was a normal reaction or not but i kind if feel exactly the same now. Oh well time will tell i suppose xx Edited to add i am 5dpo and cd24 today xx


I think I'd be crying pregnant or not! So sorry you had to go through that! Fingers crossed for you that your symptoms are a good sign!


----------



## xxVickyxx

donnarobinson said:


> Guess who got there static smiley !!! Whoop I am so happy you would think I’m pregnant lol got ovulation cramps to x and my cheapie opk is positive to x

Yey, good luck xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck donna!! :dust:


----------



## jlmeans0422

AHH Donna so excited for you!!!! Catch that egg.

Momof2- I was quick reading through trying to catch up, did I miss an update from you?

We told our girls last Wednesday but unfortunately not all were with us face to face. This weekend we finally got all the girls and got the picture I wanted so that we could share on facebook. My husband's ex made it seem like his girls were so hurt by this news....you tell me do any of the girls look upset to you? I didn't expect her to be over the moon happy for us but I didn't expect, well I lie I kind of figured she would be nasty and say stuff to him about the girls that wasn't true.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Aww great photo jl :) I tested with maybe an hour and a half hold today, got another vfl. Due for AF tomorrow so should be interesting. I see my gyno on Tuesday either way!


----------



## jlmeans0422

Momof2- I wonder if you are like me and just seem to always pop a vfl on FRER before AF. I to this day don't know if I was truly pregnant back when I got the lines or not, just was odd to me that every month I was getting lines. When I compared my 9 dpo test this cycle to the 3 previous cycles I got positives you could see a huge difference in this cycles test. I hope in your case things are different and your lines get darker!!! Are you taking baby aspirin at all? If not say something to your gyno about it. When I kept having this issue and I went and talked to my OB she suggested it. I started taking it and next cycle I got my full blown positive.


----------



## Momof2onetube

No hun, never heard of taking that before. I will definitely bring it up though! My lines have never continued past 10dpo so I’m holding on to what tiny bit of hope I have left that it’s darker tomorrow but I’m sure I’ll wake up to AF :(


----------



## BSelck24

Hi all! Wondering if I could join you!? We have just started TTC #3 and I will be testing October 18th! I am 3DPO on Sunday 10/7/18 (I ovulated on Oct 4th)


----------



## donnarobinson

BSelck24 said:


> Hi all! Wondering if I could join you!? We have just started TTC #3 and I will be testing October 18th! I am 3DPO on Sunday 10/7/18 (I ovulated on Oct 4th)

Welcome hun hope u catch that egg! X


Hi girls so my opks are fainter today.. I hope I defo ovulated I should do tho .. we dtd this morning x and have done it all through fertile window x


----------



## donnarobinson

Do u think that my opk was defo positive ? Still looks a tiny tad lighter to me but my clear blue was positive so I’m sure it’s right x


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh girls I’ve just done another cheap opk and it looks positive still.. that’s normal tho isn’t it x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Donna- my tests were positive for 2 days and then started becoming faint. That was the normal for me


----------



## wantingagirl

Is it too late to join? I’m ttc #5 & my last


----------



## donnarobinson

jlmeans0422 said:


> Donna- my tests were positive for 2 days and then started becoming faint. That was the normal for me

Thank you hun! X 

The bottom one is not long ago x


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies 

Mind if I join you in here? I’m looking to start ttc again in November. I have 2 little boys already Caleb (8) and Blake (7). My story is a long one, but I will cut it down to the basics. Last December we were very shocked to learn I was pregnant with a very big surprise baby. 3 kids had never been on the cards but despite the initial shock we were delighted. The day of our 16 week scan we received the devastating news that the baby’s heart had stopped beating and on 2nd March I gave birth to a very tiny and very special little boy named Aspen. It was without a doubt the most horrific thing that’s ever happened in my life. We decided after a few months that a 3rd baby was definitely a part of our future now and we’re fortunate enough to fall pregnant again straight away.. all was going well, we saw a nice strong heartbeat at 7 weeks. Come 9 weeks I felt something wasn’t quite right so I booked a private scan and again received the devastating news that the babies heart had stopped beating again. We had a post mortem with Aspen and sadly no reason was found for what happened, he was a perfectly healthy little boy who’s heart just stopped one day We we’re also given tests with the second miscarriage in August and found out that the baby was a little girl and she had Down’s syndrome which meant she most likely had problems that caused her not to be compatible with life. We named her Grace. I am absolutely petrified to try again but we want to have a 3rd child so badly now that the want outweighs the fear and have decided to start trying again in November. We have been fortunate enough to fall pregnant first time every time so praying for a rainbow looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## donnarobinson

caleblake said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Mind if I join you in here? I’m looking to start ttc again in November. I have 2 little boys already Caleb (8) and Blake (7). My story is a long one, but I will cut it down to the basics. Last December we were very shocked to learn I was pregnant with a very big surprise baby. 3 kids had never been on the cards but despite the initial shock we were delighted. The day of our 16 week scan we received the devastating news that the baby’s heart had stopped beating and on 2nd March I gave birth to a very tiny and very special little boy named Aspen. It was without a doubt the most horrific thing that’s ever happened in my life. We decided after a few months that a 3rd baby was definitely a part of our future now and we’re fortunate enough to fall pregnant again straight away.. all was going well, we saw a nice strong heartbeat at 7 weeks. Come 9 weeks I felt something wasn’t quite right so I booked a private scan and again received the devastating news that the babies heart had stopped beating again. We had a post mortem with Aspen and sadly no reason was found for what happened, he was a perfectly healthy little boy who’s heart just stopped one day We we’re also given tests with the second miscarriage in August and found out that the baby was a little girl and she had Down’s syndrome which meant she most likely had problems that caused her not to be compatible with life. We named her Grace. I am absolutely petrified to try again but we want to have a 3rd child so badly now that the want outweighs the fear and have decided to start trying again in November. We have been fortunate enough to fall pregnant first time every time so praying for a rainbow looking forward to getting to know you all

I am sorry for your losses hun fingers crossed you get ur bfp and have a healthy baby x


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I ok to join too? First proper cycle trying for our last, hopefully no more losses for me neither. 

Caleblake hey hun :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Thank you hun! X
> 
> The bottom one is not long ago x
> 
> View attachment 1044788

Your last OPK looks darker than the other ones I would say that’s positive too . Good luck !


----------



## Babybump87

caleblake said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Mind if I join you in here? I’m looking to start ttc again in November. I have 2 little boys already Caleb (8) and Blake (7). My story is a long one, but I will cut it down to the basics. Last December we were very shocked to learn I was pregnant with a very big surprise baby. 3 kids had never been on the cards but despite the initial shock we were delighted. The day of our 16 week scan we received the devastating news that the baby’s heart had stopped beating and on 2nd March I gave birth to a very tiny and very special little boy named Aspen. It was without a doubt the most horrific thing that’s ever happened in my life. We decided after a few months that a 3rd baby was definitely a part of our future now and we’re fortunate enough to fall pregnant again straight away.. all was going well, we saw a nice strong heartbeat at 7 weeks. Come 9 weeks I felt something wasn’t quite right so I booked a private scan and again received the devastating news that the babies heart had stopped beating again. We had a post mortem with Aspen and sadly no reason was found for what happened, he was a perfectly healthy little boy who’s heart just stopped one day We we’re also given tests with the second miscarriage in August and found out that the baby was a little girl and she had Down’s syndrome which meant she most likely had problems that caused her not to be compatible with life. We named her Grace. I am absolutely petrified to try again but we want to have a 3rd child so badly now that the want outweighs the fear and have decided to start trying again in November. We have been fortunate enough to fall pregnant first time every time so praying for a rainbow looking forward to getting to know you all


So sorry for your losses. I hope this next chapter in your love brings you joy and happiness !

We’re all here for support and advice along the way ! X


----------



## Babybump87

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join too? First proper cycle trying for our last, hopefully no more losses for me neither.
> 
> Caleblake hey hun :hugs:

Welcome ! Sorry for your losses so much to go through . Good luck x


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Your last OPK looks darker than the other ones I would say that’s positive too . Good luck !

 I’ve just done another and that’s still positive as well so practically 48 hours of positive opks ive had a lot of cramps today. We dtd this morning so I should be covered .. X


----------



## Babybump87

As for meCD25 . AF is due tomorrow if I have a (25 day cycle ) or Tuesday (26 day cycle like last month )

I’ve been cramping a lot today , got a feeling she will arrive.


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> As for meCD25 . AF is due tomorrow if I have a (25 day cycle ) or Tuesday (26 day cycle like last month )
> 
> I’ve been cramping a lot today , got a feeling she will arrive.

I hope she doesn’t show and you get your bfp! I’ve got so much hope for this cycle and Ino I’m going to be deavasted if af shows. X


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you so much..... I had 3 losses in a row with no reason or issues from testing with me and hubby and one of them baby had Down syndrome. It took me 5 years to get my baby boy Leo who’s 7 months now I so thought I was done but clearly not :shrug:

I wasn’t sure if was ok to join thread this late in the game :p

We only have 14 months before my hubby gets the snip as time is ticking. 

Today was confirmed as ovulation


----------



## caleblake

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join too? First proper cycle trying for our last, hopefully no more losses for me neither.
> 
> Caleblake hey hun :hugs:

Woo hoo I’m so glad to see a face I know in here. Maybe we will get to be bump buddies again 7 years later lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck this month everyone. I feel like this month will be a dud tho as since last month practically no ewcm, I used to get loads what’s that all about


----------



## caleblake

Babybump87 said:


> So sorry for your losses. I hope this next chapter in your love brings you joy and happiness !
> 
> We’re all here for support and advice along the way ! X

Thank you I definitely need the support


----------



## wantingagirl

caleblake said:


> Woo hoo I’m so glad to see a face I know in here. Maybe we will get to be bump buddies again 7 years later lol

Awh.... I was like wow when I seen the name, I really hope it’s not long for you hun and that happy ending you deserve hun


----------



## caleblake

donnarobinson said:


> I am sorry for your losses hun fingers crossed you get ur bfp and have a healthy baby x

Thank you


----------



## caleblake

Good luck to everyone in the cycles this month, will be looking for updates and catching up with some older posts tonight


----------



## xxVickyxx

caleblake said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Mind if I join you in here? I’m looking to start ttc again in November. I have 2 little boys already Caleb (8) and Blake (7). My story is a long one, but I will cut it down to the basics. Last December we were very shocked to learn I was pregnant with a very big surprise baby. 3 kids had never been on the cards but despite the initial shock we were delighted. The day of our 16 week scan we received the devastating news that the baby’s heart had stopped beating and on 2nd March I gave birth to a very tiny and very special little boy named Aspen. It was without a doubt the most horrific thing that’s ever happened in my life. We decided after a few months that a 3rd baby was definitely a part of our future now and we’re fortunate enough to fall pregnant again straight away.. all was going well, we saw a nice strong heartbeat at 7 weeks. Come 9 weeks I felt something wasn’t quite right so I booked a private scan and again received the devastating news that the babies heart had stopped beating again. We had a post mortem with Aspen and sadly no reason was found for what happened, he was a perfectly healthy little boy who’s heart just stopped one day We we’re also given tests with the second miscarriage in August and found out that the baby was a little girl and she had Down’s syndrome which meant she most likely had problems that caused her not to be compatible with life. We named her Grace. I am absolutely petrified to try again but we want to have a 3rd child so badly now that the want outweighs the fear and have decided to start trying again in November. We have been fortunate enough to fall pregnant first time every time so praying for a rainbow looking forward to getting to know you all

So sorry for your losses, i hope you get your Bfp very soon xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join too? First proper cycle trying for our last, hopefully no more losses for me neither.
> 
> Caleblake hey hun :hugs:

Sorry for your losses, hope you get ur bfp soon xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Welcome to the new ladies! So sorry for your losses. 

Afm, expecting AF Wednesday, somewhere around 10dpo. Took a Frer and see a vvfl. Like soooooo faint I almost feel crazy bc it won't show in pics, but I definitely see something. Just wish it were darker with AF only 3 days out but I know if I am only 10dpo it's still early. Ugggh


----------



## caleblake

xxVickyxx said:


> So sorry for your losses, i hope you get your Bfp very soon xx

Thank you


----------



## caleblake

mkyerby16 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! So sorry for your losses.
> 
> Afm, expecting AF Wednesday, somewhere around 10dpo. Took a Frer and see a vvfl. Like soooooo faint I almost feel crazy bc it won't show in pics, but I definitely see something. Just wish it were darker with AF only 3 days out but I know if I am only 10dpo it's still early. Ugggh

Eeekkkk good luck, hope you get a good positive tomorrow x


----------



## xxVickyxx

Am currently Cd 25, 6dpo, being the poas addict i am i did a test today (even thought ive said am not doing one until Friday](*,)) and of course it was Bfn!! Still feeling so so bloated, gassy, crampy and had like stabbing pains in what can only be described as my cervix earlier!! What is really baffling me tho is i have my sense of smell back :shock: now I havent been able to smell for a long time due to allergies, ive had 2 lots of surgery and everything that hasnt worked and the only time i can smell is when i have a course of oral steriods which i havent had since July!! So i am kind of hoping this is a nice big symtom for me!! I also feel like AF is going to start at any point but am not due for another 6-8 days xx


----------



## mkyerby16

xxVickyxx said:


> Am currently Cd 25, 6dpo, being the poas addict i am i did a test today (even thought ive said am not doing one until Friday](*,)) and of course it was Bfn!! Still feeling so so bloated, gassy, crampy and had like stabbing pains in what can only be described as my cervix earlier!! What is really baffling me tho is i have my sense of smell back :shock: now I havent been able to smell for a long time due to allergies, ive had 2 lots of surgery and everything that hasnt worked and the only time i can smell is when i have a course of oral steriods which i havent had since July!! So i am kind of hoping this is a nice big symtom for me!! I also feel like AF is going to start at any point but am not due for another 6-8 days xx



Oooh sounds promising! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mkyerby16

caleblake said:


> Eeekkkk good luck, hope you get a good positive tomorrow x


Thanks! I may have to wait till Tues a.m. to try again bc I'm pretty much not going to be able to sleep until Monday night :shock: I work weekend nights (so go in at 11pm tonight and get off at 7am Monday morning) and normally I get a little nap till lunchtime, but my DH's work told him at the last minute he has to go to a class in the morning and we won't have a babysitter for our 3 yr old :sleep::hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> I hope she doesn’t show and you get your bfp! I’ve got so much hope for this cycle and Ino I’m going to be deavasted if af shows. X

I am not really hopeful this month. We haven’t DTD as much as previous months . I will be upset if AF arrives too as that will be us onto cycle 9. Fingers crossed for both of us !


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck MK and Vicky !! 

We defiantly need some more BFPs in this group !


----------



## jlmeans0422

CaleBlake- I am so sorry for your losses. I remember you for a previous forum but left early on because of my loss. It broke my heart watching your video and it saddens me to hear it happened again. I pray for healing for you and your family.


----------



## Babybump87

How’s things with everyone !?

No sign of AF today (CD26). Looks like it will be another 26 day cycle and she will arrive tomorrow . Decided against testing so I didn’t even buy one . Wasn’t hopeful for this cycle to start with ! Bummed out right now ! Sorry for the pity post lol x


----------



## xxVickyxx

Am not hopeful anymore either. Think i am symtom spotting too much and i actually went right through all my old posts on here from when i had my first two babies and it seems the month i gave up trying was when i got my bfp.8 have the most horrendous pains and have done since a couple of days after ovulation. Just so bloated and horrible, cant even remember if i used to feel like this after ovulation as i havent had a period for years! I am dying to test but being only 7dpo i know it will be another negative. Had a feel for my cervix too and its so very low. Definitely think am going to be out this month now xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@xxVickyxx The cervix part does not mean anything. I noticed my cervix moves all day up and down. It is strange. You are still in! Good luck hun!

@caleblake - I read your story before in the forums and I am so sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine. I am so sorry that has happened to you not ONCE (it should not even happen ONCE) now but Twice. :( I pray you get your rainbow baby really soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> How’s things with everyone !?
> 
> No sign of AF today (CD26). Looks like it will be another 26 day cycle and she will arrive tomorrow . Decided against testing so I didn’t even buy one . Wasn’t hopeful for this cycle to start with ! Bummed out right now ! Sorry for the pity post lol x

You never no hun.. your not out till af arrives x good luck x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Donna x


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Am not hopeful anymore either. Think i am symtom spotting too much and i actually went right through all my old posts on here from when i had my first two babies and it seems the month i gave up trying was when i got my bfp.8 have the most horrendous pains and have done since a couple of days after ovulation. Just so bloated and horrible, cant even remember if i used to feel like this after ovulation as i havent had a period for years! I am dying to test but being only 7dpo i know it will be another negative. Had a feel for my cervix too and its so very low. Definitely think am going to be out this month now xx

Hope the pattern continues and you get your BFP ! It Defiantly gets harder as the months go on . Hope your pains ease soon x

My cervix doesn’t tell me anything either yesterday it was low and soft . Today it’s high and kinda soft . Feels open too ! I’ve given up on that one lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Temp just confirmed by that looks of it ovulation today. Back story for me I was on the fence about #5 you know I’m blessed with 4 healthy children I’ve had 4 losses one of them being DS so lots to consider so mulled over it quick a lot my youngest was a horrendous pregnancy and took me 5 years to get him so I must be crazy wanting another but I just can’t help it. So now it’s all go and the last 2 bloody months I have no ewcm I used to get loads what’s all that about :shrug: 

So In a nutshell I feel out already and I’m not even in the 2ww yet! 

I hope you ladies get your bfp soon it’s torture!


----------



## Babybump87

Yay for ovulation Wanting !

Most of us have expiereced a lot of unusual things since we started TTC ! It’s so frustrating and you can’t help but symptom spot !


----------



## mkyerby16

Big hugs to those struggling. Don't give up :flower:


Afm managed to get a 4hr hold and used a cheapie (saving Frer for tomorrow morning) still super faint but maybe darker?


----------



## Babybump87

I see something on that one to MK! Good luck x


----------



## wantingagirl

Babybump87 said:


> Yay for ovulation Wanting !
> 
> Most of us have expiereced a lot of unusual things since we started TTC ! It’s so frustrating and you can’t help but symptom spot !

Thank you hun, just so weird I’ve alwsys had stacks!


----------



## wantingagirl

mkyerby16 said:


> Big hugs to those struggling. Don't give up :flower:
> 
> 
> Afm managed to get a 4hr hold and used a cheapie (saving Frer for tomorrow morning) still super faint but maybe darker?
> View attachment 1044951

Definitely see that!


----------



## xxVickyxx

mkyerby16 said:


> Big hugs to those struggling. Don't give up :flower:
> 
> 
> Afm managed to get a 4hr hold and used a cheapie (saving Frer for tomorrow morning) still super faint but maybe darker?
> View attachment 1044951

Ohhhh i can definitely see the 2nd line!!! Yey, hopefully this is ur Bfp!!! Good luck for testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Mom15

Mkyerby - I’m hopeful for you! That looks like a good 2nd line to me! 

Welcome to the new ladies and I’m rooting hard for your rainbows to come soon! So heartbreaking to hear about your losses. I’m still waiting to try for #3 so I am mostly stalking. I have daily discussions with myself if going for #3 is the right decision. Anyone else going back and forth on it?


----------



## donnarobinson

Mom15 said:


> Mkyerby - I’m hopeful for you! That looks like a good 2nd line to me!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies and I’m rooting hard for your rainbows to come soon! So heartbreaking to hear about your losses. I’m still waiting to try for #3 so I am mostly stalking. I have daily discussions with myself if going for #3 is the right decision. Anyone else going back and forth on it?

I go back and forth All the time !! I feel like we should stop space money etc but my heart says one more .. x


----------



## mkyerby16

This morning 2 days before AF was expected... I kept getting hot all night and I'm nauseous right now. Have a feeling this go round might be a little rougher than my breezy 1st pregnancy


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats @mkyerby16 !! See you in the June baby forum!


----------



## xxVickyxx

mkyerby16 said:


> This morning 2 days before AF was expected... I kept getting hot all night and I'm nauseous right now. Have a feeling this go round might be a little rougher than my breezy 1st pregnancy
> View attachment 1045019

Congratulations xx


----------



## Babybump87

OMG OMG


----------



## Babybump87

Please tell me these are not indents . Lines appeared straight away within the time .

View attachment 1045033


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Please tell me these are not indents . Lines appeared straight away within the time .
> 
> View attachment 1045033

:dance: No way! Those have color! Bfps!! Congrats bump buddy!!


----------



## wantingagirl

mkyerby16 said:


> This morning 2 days before AF was expected... I kept getting hot all night and I'm nauseous right now. Have a feeling this go round might be a little rougher than my breezy 1st pregnancy
> View attachment 1045019

Omg congrats hun! I hope we get a surge of bfp now!


----------



## wantingagirl

Mom15 said:


> Mkyerby - I’m hopeful for you! That looks like a good 2nd line to me!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies and I’m rooting hard for your rainbows to come soon! So heartbreaking to hear about your losses. I’m still waiting to try for #3 so I am mostly stalking. I have daily discussions with myself if going for #3 is the right decision. Anyone else going back and forth on it?

I have been swaying back and forth for months for so many reason but I can’t let go one more time. This is #5!


----------



## Babybump87

MK 

I am going to get a FRER !! I’m so nervous I’m shaking !! Not getting excited until I see it on a FRER ( hopefully )

I knew I seen something on your test too !! eek!


----------



## wantingagirl

Babybump87 said:


> Please tell me these are not indents . Lines appeared straight away within the time .
> 
> View attachment 1045033

Omg another bfp yay!


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> MK
> 
> I am going to get a FRER !! I’m so nervous I’m shaking !! Not getting excited until I see it on a FRER ( hopefully )
> 
> I knew I seen something on your test too !! eek!

I'll just be excited for you in the meantime then \\:D/;)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OMG @Babybump87 CONGRATS!!!! :) YAY!!! Can't wait to see the FRER!


----------



## Mom15

Babybump and mkyerby!!!! Big Fat Positives :) 
You guys make me sentimental. I had my Junebug rainbow this year. Got my bfp last year on October 1st .... ok I want another one now. Lol

And Babybump, my second pregnancy I felt off on 8dpo and nausea started at about 10dpo and was worse than with DS1


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Please tell me these are not indents . Lines appeared straight away within the time .
> 
> View attachment 1045033

Big congratulations .. congratulations to all the other bfps! X


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> Please tell me these are not indents . Lines appeared straight away within the time .
> 
> View attachment 1045033

Omg they are NOT indents!!! Wow Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies ! I am still so shocked thought we would be out this month as we didn’t DTD half as much as other months !!

I think it’s just hitting home ! DH is super excited! 

I really hope I see your BFPs soon !! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies ! I am still so shocked thought we would be out this month as we didn’t DTD half as much as other months !!

I think it’s just hitting home ! DH is super excited! 

I really hope I see your BFPs soon !! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Where is the FRER?! lol


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 Where is the FRER?! lol

Urgh after walking to my local chemist they only had Clearblue digital ones ! I’m not a fan...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh I see but I bet you would have gotten a good positive on that too! Well Congrats anyways :) See ya in the JUNE group!


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Thanks ladies ! I am still so shocked thought we would be out this month as we didn’t DTD half as much as other months !!
> 
> I think it’s just hitting home ! DH is super excited!
> 
> I really hope I see your BFPs soon !! Xx

My DH is too! I knew this would be our month! Maybe by dtd less it let your DH's sperm count be higher when you did. Who knows.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping ! I’ve just been looking for the June thread !

MK - I said he must have been starved this month so produced super sperm :rofl:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congrats on the BFPs ladies! :D


----------



## BSelck24

Amazing news on the BFPs ladies!! I just joined this thread a few days ago and to see two BFPs right away makes me so excited!! Keep us updated! Today makes me 6DPO so I still have a while before I get to test!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Makes me excited I’m 2dpo! I hate the 2ww


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ladies ! 

I’ve just walked around the shops with MIL who I am very close to and she doesn’t suspect a thing !!


----------



## xxVickyxx

ohhhh i bought some frers today, the 6 day earlier ones and the 45 sec ones. Am so tempted to test tonight. But i know i will be so disappointed with a negative. I didnt test positive till cd 39 with my first pregnancy and am only on cd 28 today but i did ovulate earlier 2 or 3 days earlier this time. Am 9dpo today but i do feel like Af is coming xx


----------



## Babybump87

Don’t give up Vicky !


----------



## xxVickyxx

Wasted a frer because i just couldnt resist. Of course it was a Bfn. May test again Friday but i am definitely not testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry about BFN @xxVickyxx! Hopefully Friday there will be a line!


----------



## MrsJackson35

mkyerby16 said:


> My DH is too! I knew this would be our month! Maybe by dtd less it let your DH's sperm count be higher when you did. Who knows.

Been stalking your updates!! Congrats!! 

*One question... Anything different happen this cycle than your others? What dpo are you when you got BFP?*


----------



## MrsJackson35

*Congrats on all the bfps!!!

I'm currently 4 or 5 dpo. Testing next week on the 17th here's my symptoms to stalk!! Never done this before lol*


*Shorter than usual period 3 days. Usually 7 days very heavy with clots tmi!! Last day we BD*
*Cd5 lots ewcm with spotting!! Never see fertile cm! Spotting very light when wipe BD*
*CD6 even more ewcm THAN YESTERDAY that's when I realised how early I stopped bleeding completely*
*CD 7 more ewcm not as much... Get sex that day lol few cramps afterwards*
*Cd8 loads more ewcm AMAZING afternoon be session lol SORE THROAT started at 9pm*
*Cd9 woke up sick as hell! Flu like symptoms Still ewcm only at cervix. OVULATION PAINS BAD around 7pm took test BFN.. So had drinks*
*Cd10 still sick cramps not as intense as before both boobs are sore unusual for me... I get ONE sore boob every month around AF time.Cervix high soft wet cm... I think actual o day.*
*Cd11 1DPO coughing worse blowing my nose all day long. Creamy cm both breasts very sore*
*Cd12 2DPO cold symptoms vanish thick* *creamy cm no smell*
*Cd13 3DPOBD little milky cm bloated peeing more*
*Cd14 4DPO low cervix little creamy cm increased sex drive BD No energy at all today*


----------



## mkyerby16

MrsJackson35 said:


> Been stalking your updates!! Congrats!!
> 
> *One question... Anything different happen this cycle than your others? What dpo are you when you got BFP?*

My period was super heavy and then I didn't get the usual sharp pains I normally get around ovulation time as far as differences. I noticed my cervix wasn't getting quite as firm as it normally does before AF the last couple of days before testing & my nipples were sore which is abnormal for me. Since I didn't get pains I'm not 100% sure how many dpo I was but I think I was 10dpo when I saw the first squinters of a bfp and then it was obvious at 12dpo.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about the BFN Vicky x


----------



## Babybump87

After all the symptom spotting we do I never noticed anything too much out the ordinary! So just goes to show! 

Who is going to be next to test ?


----------



## xxVickyxx

Omg!! I have just been out for lunch with my hubby and had two pints of lager (I thought am out, had lots of period pains today so just thought why not) and whilst out and about called into boots. I picked up some clearblues as they were 3 for 2. Ive got home bursting for a wee (promised myself i would wait until tomorrow) and i wee’d on a 6 day early clear blue!! There is a bloody vvv faint line!!! Even my hubby sees it!! I dont believe its true, am trying to stay grounded because i know blue dyes arent the most reliable but its there and i cant help but feel a tiny bit excited! I will attach photos but there camera isnt catching the line!! Xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

Am thinking they are evaps but am only 10dpo so who knows. I will test again tomorrow xx


----------



## mkyerby16

xxVickyxx said:


> Am thinking they are evaps but am only 10dpo so who knows. I will test again tomorrow xx

I see something, but I know blue dyes are infamous for evaps. I will NEVER use a blue dye again they're evil! Lol it's still early, try again with fmu tomorrow! Fx'd for you!!! With my DS I kept swearing AF was coming bc I was soo crampy.


----------



## xxVickyxx

mkyerby16 said:


> I see something, but I know blue dyes are infamous for evaps. I will NEVER use a blue dye again they're evil! Lol it's still early, try again with fmu tomorrow! Fx'd for you!!! With my DS I kept swearing AF was coming bc I was soo crampy.

Ive got some frers left. I will test again in the morning with one of those. If i can hold out that long that is, i could hold my wee for a few hours but if it is anything it will probably be another squinter so am best holding out until tomorrow. I was the same will my first baby really crampy, thank you and i will update tomorrow xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Frer is more sensitive then Clearblue. If you have a line on the clearblue you should have a more visible faint line on a FRER. Good luck! :) Clearblue is the only blue dye test I trust.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Vicky .. nothing to report here .. only 4/5 dpo.. x


----------



## xxVickyxx

Well just took a small ic, vvv faint line again however when i wiped theres bits of pink now so am thinking its the start of my period. Think its too late for implantation. Xx


----------



## Babybump87

How many DPO do you think you are Vicky sorry if you’ve already said ! Could you have ovulated later ? 

Good luck Donna


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> How many DPO do you think you are Vicky sorry if you’ve already said ! Could you have ovulated later ?
> 
> Good luck Donna

I am 10dpo according to the flo app. And my positive Opk. Cd 29. With my first pregnancy i didnt get a bfp until cd39, 5 days after my missed period! I definitely feel like AF is on her way and the tests where evaps even tho they definitely had a faint line. But suppose am not out until she shows properly xx


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for the bfn Vicky it sucks 

I’m 3dpo - last 2 days vomiting in the morning and ok by evening it’s so weird it’s super early. With my girls I did have nausea at 1dpo until bfp but no vomiting. So it’s either that or a bug or cos I’ve had a bad migraine but it’s never happened before so I’m stumped :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

Vicky missed your next post. It could take a while for the implantation bleed to travel down


----------



## mkyerby16

I was thinking the same thing Vicky. Many women don't even implant till 10dpo (I know Google has told me before 9dpo is most common). After that hcg can take a couple of days to build up in your system. There's still hope <3


----------



## caleblake

jlmeans0422 said:


> CaleBlake- I am so sorry for your losses. I remember you for a previous forum but left early on because of my loss. It broke my heart watching your video and it saddens me to hear it happened again. I pray for healing for you and your family.

Thanks my lovely, yes I remember you too from the forum, hope you’re doing ok and I appreciate your lovely well wishes x


----------



## caleblake

mkyerby16 said:


> This morning 2 days before AF was expected... I kept getting hot all night and I'm nauseous right now. Have a feeling this go round might be a little rougher than my breezy 1st pregnancy
> View attachment 1045019

Eeeekkkkk congratulations, how very exciting


----------



## xxVickyxx

Af arrrived this morning which is early for me. So i had a 29 day cycle with a LP of only 9 or 10 days. Onto the next month, good luck to everyone with and still awaiting bfp xx


----------



## caleblake

Babybump87 said:


> After all the symptom spotting we do I never noticed anything too much out the ordinary! So just goes to show!
> 
> Who is going to be next to test ?

All these bfps are so exciting to see. Congratulations on yours ❤️❤️


----------



## caleblake

Hi everyone 

Thank you for all the lovely comments. It’s lovely too see some familiar names in here. I’ve had a pretty busy week so just catching up on all the amazing news in here now ❤️ 
Congratulations to everyone who got their positive this week, it’s really exciting too see. 
Although I’m not actually going to try till next month I’m still tracking my cycle this month on the lead up to it. Currently on CD9.
This week we attended the opening of the hospital room where we delivered Aspen. We have been fundraising this year to create a room specifically for people who’s babies are born sleeping. It was so glorious too see all the hard work come together to create such a beautiful space. My wee boy was filming an advert this week too for Edinburgh Zoo so make sure and keep an eye out for it for those in the UK.


----------



## caleblake

xxVickyxx said:


> Af arrrived this morning which is early for me. So i had a 29 day cycle with a LP of only 9 or 10 days. Onto the next month, good luck to everyone with and still awaiting bfp xx

Good luck for next cycle. My LP is usually really short also as my cycles are only 26-28 days and I ovulate around CD18. Fingers and toes crossed for next month x


----------



## wantingagirl

Vicky so sorry I took b-complex to help lengthen my LP which worked. 

Caleblake love seeing those pics again keeping an eye out for your boys advert he’s everywhere


----------



## wantingagirl

As for me nausea again all morning and migraine all morning too. Go figure I have ewcm now lol 

Temp changed my ovulation day so I’m doing it all over again now ](*,)


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Af arrrived this morning which is early for me. So i had a 29 day cycle with a LP of only 9 or 10 days. Onto the next month, good luck to everyone with and still awaiting bfp xx

 Sorry good luck for next cycle x


----------



## Babybump87

caleblake said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely comments. It’s lovely too see some familiar names in here. I’ve had a pretty busy week so just catching up on all the amazing news in here now ❤️
> Congratulations to everyone who got their positive this week, it’s really exciting too see.
> Although I’m not actually going to try till next month I’m still tracking my cycle this month on the lead up to it. Currently on CD9.
> This week we attended the opening of the hospital room where we delivered Aspen. We have been fundraising this year to create a room specifically for people who’s babies are born sleeping. It was so glorious too see all the hard work come together to create such a beautiful space. My wee boy was filming an advert this week too for Edinburgh Zoo so make sure and keep an eye out for it for those in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 1045276

Wow That’s such an amazing thing to do!

Your boy looks like he had fun doing the advert that’s cool !


----------



## Babybump87

xxVickyxx said:


> Af arrrived this morning which is early for me. So i had a 29 day cycle with a LP of only 9 or 10 days. Onto the next month, good luck to everyone with and still awaiting bfp xx

Could you have ovulated earlier than what you think ?


----------



## wantingagirl

2dpo - same as 3dpo

3dpo - migraine and vomited 3 times, exhausted

4dpo - mild nausea when I woke up with a 
niggly headache, cramp through night, temp dip to coverline, ewcm and crampy legs

Completely on tenterhooks about seeing spotting, still getting dull cramp now, I’m not on bcomplex til I see stopped drinking 2 weeks ago but have a night out tonight I totally forgot about.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> Could you have ovulated earlier than what you think ?

Am not really sure to be honest. Clearblue gave me a smiley at cd 18 and flo app had me down as ovulating on cd19 (1st Oct) however since starting Af my ovulation date has changed to cd18. We bd’d cd17, 18 and 19 so god knows. Ive ordered more ovulation tests and a bbt thermometer so i am going to start tempting. My period is very very heavy, which is unusual for me going by my old cycles but like ive said i havent had a period for years. My 1st period following removal of mirena was very light and 4 days long. Suppose this could be me clearing out. Its only my first proper cycle so i cant be too disappointed xx


----------



## Babybump87

Flo app always gave me a wrong O date even when it had a few cycles already logged, so I switched to FF then started using OPKs. 

Yeah I think after not having a proper AF for such a long time the first one was always going to be the worst ! Hope it eases soon! Good luck with tempting for this cycle !


----------



## Mom15

Vicky - I wonder if you had a chemical with those faint lines you had. With mine last year I got faint lines on three different brands the day my period started. I only tested because my period didn’t start the morning I thought it would, so I tested just for her to arrive later that day. I kept testing and had faint lines for 6 days before it went bfn. My period was heavier and longer than normal. I also temped and it stayed up til about 4/5 days into my period before it dropped. 
Good luck for this cycle!
Good luck to everyone else! Who is testing next? Loved seeing those bfps :) and I’m ready for more pee sticks. I have nothing to pee on ladies so you have to do it for me. Serious poas withdrawal over here.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> Flo app always gave me a wrong O date even when it had a few cycles already logged, so I switched to FF then started using OPKs.
> 
> Yeah I think after not having a proper AF for such a long time the first one was always going to be the worst ! Hope it eases soon! Good luck with tempting for this cycle !

Thank you, i have FF aswell but think i need to temp to get the best out of it but also need more cycles to get a true picture xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

Mom15 said:


> Vicky - I wonder if you had a chemical with those faint lines you had. With mine last year I got faint lines on three different brands the day my period started. I only tested because my period didn’t start the morning I thought it would, so I tested just for her to arrive later that day. I kept testing and had faint lines for 6 days before it went bfn. My period was heavier and longer than normal. I also temped and it stayed up til about 4/5 days into my period before it dropped.
> Good luck for this cycle!
> Good luck to everyone else! Who is testing next? Loved seeing those bfps :) and I’m ready for more pee sticks. I have nothing to pee on ladies so you have to do it for me. Serious poas withdrawal over here.

I have actually said this to my husband and the only two other people i have told we are ttc. I 100% had faint lines on 3 tests. But as soon as i seen the blood i stopped testing. I havent been this heavy since i was between 17 and 20 and had ovarian cysts. Hopefully this next cycle will tell me more xx thank you xx


----------



## Cjhow16

Hiiii! Baby dust to all! I’m currently 9-10dpo. DH and I have been trying since January after I had my almost 6 yr old IUD removed. I’ve had some really odd symptoms this past week so I’m crossing my fingers for a BFP! AF due 16th or 17th!


----------



## Babybump87

Cjhow16 said:


> Hiiii! Baby dust to all! I’m currently 9-10dpo. DH and I have been trying since January after I had my almost 6 yr old IUD removed. I’ve had some really odd symptoms this past week so I’m crossing my fingers for a BFP! AF due 16th or 17th!

Good luck !


----------



## BSelck24

Cjhow16 said:


> Hiiii! Baby dust to all! I’m currently 9-10dpo. DH and I have been trying since January after I had my almost 6 yr old IUD removed. I’ve had some really odd symptoms this past week so I’m crossing my fingers for a BFP! AF due 16th or 17th!

CJ! I am 9DPO today and couldn’t help but POAS this morning... BFN :( I know it’s srill early but I felt like testing because I have been nauseous through the day since 7dpo which is really unusual for me! So, because I was assuming the nausea was coming from HCG, I thought for sure I would test BFP! But no, nothing! Ugh! Still on and off nauseous today and slightly more sensitive to certain smells, but NO OTHER SYMPTOMS! 

So I’m going to try to wait until Monday, Oct 15th to text again... AF is due Thursday, Oct 18th

Baby dust!!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck! So glad hear from someone’s that’s had a similar cycle! I’m torn on if I should test in the morning or wait for AF. My bestie recommended I wait. I’ve been nauseous after every meal today! Couldn’t even finish my dinner and felt like barfing! Hope we both get BFPs! If I don’t, I think AF is gonna be a mean one this month!!


----------



## Babybump87

How are you ladies all doing ?


----------



## Cjhow16

Babybump87 said:


> How are you ladies all doing ?

BFN yesterday morning. AF due Wednesday :(


----------



## BSelck24

CJ- let’s test together tomorrow morning! My AF is due either Wednesday or Thursday- so trying to hold out until tomorrow 12DPO to test!


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m 6dpo but thought I was 7dpo (FF) changed it but I’m not convinced. Cramping on and off til the afternoon and some pulling stretching pain this morning. Icky in the afternoon and after food can’t finish it but do think I’m out. Weird temp was 37.20 today too high! Nipples sore on and off since yesterday


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> CJ- let’s test together tomorrow morning! My AF is due either Wednesday or Thursday- so trying to hold out until tomorrow 12DPO to test!

I’ll stop after the gym tonight and grab another test. I used my last one yesterday morning. My problem is I don’t know exactly when I ovulated. We DTD on the 3rd and I had a little bit of EWCM so idk If that was an indication of ovulation or if I ovulated the 4th. My cervix was extremely high on the 3rd and when I check Saturday it was medium height but felt firm. I haven’t dried up at all. I had a cramp last night that felt like a possible pre-AF cramp, but who knows. No sore breasts, but still have the nausea. I used a FRER test Sunday morning. I’ll test again tomorrow if I don’t start by the morning, but i think I’m out :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Cjhow16 said:


> I’ll stop after the gym tonight and grab another test. I used my last one yesterday morning. My problem is I don’t know exactly when I ovulated. We DTD on the 3rd and I had a little bit of EWCM so idk If that was an indication of ovulation or if I ovulated the 4th. My cervix was extremely high on the 3rd and when I check Saturday it was medium height but felt firm. I haven’t dried up at all. I had a cramp last night that felt like a possible pre-AF cramp, but who knows. No sore breasts, but still have the nausea. I used a FRER test Sunday morning. I’ll test again tomorrow if I don’t start by the morning, but i think I’m out :(

Fingers crossed! 

I feel out too!


----------



## Cjhow16

wantingagirl said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> I feel out too!

Hopefully we aren’t!! Fingers crossed!! Time will tell though :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Cjhow16 said:


> Hopefully we aren’t!! Fingers crossed!! Time will tell though :(

Yep fingers tightly crossed, this bit is always the hardest part getting to af. It’s my anniversary on 19th would love a bfp as my present but nothing’s ever that easy


----------



## Cjhow16

wantingagirl said:


> Yep fingers tightly crossed, this bit is always the hardest part getting to af. It’s my anniversary on 19th would love a bfp as my present but nothing’s ever that easy

I was telling my coworker that I wish had something that came acrossed my forehead when I was Oing so i knew lol. I’m using Flo and Ovia right now to track. Flo says I should have Oed the 2nd and Ovia says I Oed the 4th. I used to have FF but after my trial ran out, I didn’t want to pay for it cuz I’m cheap lol. Now I’m getting a headache as we speak ugh usually a sign AF will be here in a day or 2.


----------



## wantingagirl

Cjhow16 said:


> I was telling my coworker that I wish had something that came acrossed my forehead when I was Oing so i knew lol. I’m using Flo and Ovia right now to track. Flo says I should have Oed the 2nd and Ovia says I Oed the 4th. I used to have FF but after my trial ran out, I didn’t want to pay for it cuz I’m cheap lol. Now I’m getting a headache as we speak ugh usually a sign AF will be here in a day or 2.

Oh man! I hope not! 

I use FF but just the free one and temp. I usually use my clear blue advanced monitor think I’ll go back to that this month just temping but before that opks

How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Cjhow16

wantingagirl said:


> Oh man! I hope not!
> 
> I use FF but just the free one and temp. I usually use my clear blue advanced monitor think I’ll go back to that this month just temping but before that opks
> 
> How long have you been ttc for?

We’ve been trying since January. So 9 months. I had an IUD for almost 6 years. My cycles vary from 29-31 days.


----------



## wantingagirl

Cjhow16 said:


> We’ve been trying since January. So 9 months. I had an IUD for almost 6 years. My cycles vary from 29-31 days.

I hope it’s soon for you. 

Cody took 14 months 

Olivia 2 years 2 months 

Erin first month ntnp 

Leo took 4 years 

I hope my experience is different this time


----------



## Cjhow16

wantingagirl said:


> I hope it’s soon for you.
> 
> Cody took 14 months
> 
> Olivia 2 years 2 months
> 
> Erin first month ntnp
> 
> Leo took 4 years
> 
> I hope my experience is different this time

I wouldn’t be completely devastated if I wasn’t this month just because I’m waiting on benefits at my new job, but it would be great to tell everyone at Christmas! My husband always says it’ll happen when it’s meant to happen. So we shall see what the next couple of days brings! I’ll probably just buy a cheap test tonight and take it in the morning if AF doesn’t show up. Then I’ll take another Friday if she hasn’t shown. Usually I don’t go over 31 days. But I’ve only had 9 months of cycles.


----------



## BSelck24

Good luck ladies! I went out and bought a 3 pack of FRER today to use for tomorrow morning...

Of course I caved and took one this afternoon...

BFN :(

So hoping FMU will have a different result tomorrow or the next day! Then those are my last two tests! So they have to be positive or AF will start!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Good luck ladies! I went out and bought a 3 pack of FRER today to use for tomorrow morning...
> 
> Of course I caved and took one this afternoon...
> 
> BFN :(
> 
> So hoping FMU will have a different result tomorrow or the next day! Then those are my last two tests! So they have to be positive or AF will start!

Good luck to you too!! I was disappointed with the FRER. I’ve read a lot that they give false negatives so instead of spending more money on them, I bought 4 dollar store cheapies tonight. If AF isn’t here in the morning, I’ll take one. Laying in bed and feeling little pinchy cramps that are coming in waves. Have a full feeling in my lower abdomen and pubic area (like I have a full bladder). Hoping that’s not a sign AF is coming :( FXed!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Cjhow16 said:


> Good luck to you too!! I was disappointed with the FRER. I’ve read a lot that they give false negatives so instead of spending more money on them, I bought 4 dollar store cheapies tonight. If AF isn’t here in the morning, I’ll take one. Laying in bed and feeling little pinchy cramps that are coming in waves. Have a full feeling in my lower abdomen and pubic area (like I have a full bladder). Hoping that’s not a sign AF is coming :( FXed!!!

You know it’s so annoying but your hubby is right fingers crossed! I’ve onlh started so don’t expect anything soon I take ages to conceive plus I’m nearly 38!


----------



## wantingagirl

BSelck24 said:


> Good luck ladies! I went out and bought a 3 pack of FRER today to use for tomorrow morning...
> 
> Of course I caved and took one this afternoon...
> 
> BFN :(
> 
> So hoping FMU will have a different result tomorrow or the next day! Then those are my last two tests! So they have to be positive or AF will start!

Boo! Hope you get a bfp soon, how many dpo are you?


----------



## wantingagirl

ASFM

7dpo

Feeling sick again this morning
Full cramping 
Fuller bb’s for last few days 
Sore throat 
Achy legs 
Headache 

Weird temp again today well over 37.0 :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck girls 

I’m dpo today and got this it’s so hard to pick up but it’s pink and came within the time limit .. I’ll test again tomoz I don’t normally even get a faint noticeable line to af is due x


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Good luck ladies! I went out and bought a 3 pack of FRER today to use for tomorrow morning...
> 
> Of course I caved and took one this afternoon...
> 
> BFN :(
> 
> So hoping FMU will have a different result tomorrow or the next day! Then those are my last two tests! So they have to be positive or AF will start!

BFN this morning. I’ll test again in the morning if AF doesn’t come. I had some pinching feelings on and off last night and they didn’t seem like AF cramps, but who knows.


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> View attachment 1045700
> View attachment 1045702
> View attachment 1045704
> View attachment 1045706
> Good luck girls
> 
> I’m dpo today and got this it’s so hard to pick up but it’s pink and came within the time limit .. I’ll test again tomoz I don’t normally even get a faint noticeable line to af is due x


Ohh I just came into this thread to see if you had posted lol ! I see something on the inverted / test checker !I hope it’s the start of a BFP good luck !!!


----------



## Mom15

I’m sorry for bfn Cj! Hope it was just too early. How many dpo are you?

Donna - looking promising. I can see that faint shadow on the first regular pic.


----------



## Cjhow16

Mom15 said:


> I’m sorry for bfn Cj! Hope it was just too early. How many dpo are you?
> 
> Donna - looking promising. I can see that faint shadow on the first regular pic.

Well, I’m not exactly sure when I ovulated. Flo says projected O date was the 2nd. But I had a little bit of EWCM the 3rd and Ovia says I Od the 4th and I have a late luteal phase. Today would be on CD12 if I Od on the 4th. AF due tomorrow.


----------



## Cjhow16

Okay ladies. So the weirdest thing happened at work on my lunch break. It felt like AF showed up. So I went to the bathroom prepared and nothing. I washed and dried my hands and went back into the stall (I was alone in the bathroom thankfully) and decided to check my CM. I felt super runny so I thought maybe she would be here later today so I wanted to see if my CM would confirm that. I pulled out a pea sized glob of CM that was clear and cloudy looking. Reminded me of healthy nose mucus lol. It was stretchy, gooey, and felt like a snotty booger hahaha. Thoughts??? Have any of you had this before AF came?? I don’t remember ever experiencing that, but then again I don’t normally shove my fingers in there when AF could be here any day. On top of that, I’ve had mild cramping right under my belly button for the last few hours. I’m at a loss lol


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve had a big blob of cm right before AF was due in the past CJ and got a BFN , however I had it again just before AF was due this cycle and got a BFP. Good luck


----------



## Cjhow16

Babybump87 said:


> I’ve had a big blob of cm right before AF was due in the past CJ and got a BFN , however I had it again just before AF was due this cycle and got a BFP. Good luck

HAHA dang it! Guess we’ll just have to see! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ! 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## BSelck24

wantingagirl said:


> Boo! Hope you get a bfp soon, how many dpo are you?

I’m 12DPO today Wantingagirl and I had a big BFN this morning :( 

AF should be here tomorrow or Thursday. So I still have a couple days to pray however I feel like the symptoms im having would have brought a BFP by now!

I’ve been nauseous in and off since 7 DPO, super gassy (TMI mostly 7DPO- 10DPO), and overall just emotional!

CJ! - sorry for your BFN today as well!! Hope we get that BFP tomorrow morning! It will be the last test I have!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> I’m 12DPO today Wantingagirl and I had a big BFN this morning :(
> 
> AF should be here tomorrow or Thursday. So I still have a couple days to pray however I feel like the symptoms im having would have brought a BFP by now!
> 
> I’ve been nauseous in and off since 7 DPO, super gassy (TMI mostly 7DPO- 10DPO), and overall just emotional!
> 
> CJ! - sorry for your BFN today as well!! Hope we get that BFP tomorrow morning! It will be the last test I have!

B - I thought AF came today, but she sure didn’t! I checked my cervix tonight and it’s high and has a squishy/firmish feeling to it. CM was wet but not much of it compared to when I checked it this afternoon at work and got a gloopy, stretchy specimen. Testing again in the morning. Hoping AF isn’t here by then. I’ll be on CD30. Good luck!!!


----------



## Cjhow16

I had a bit of nausea on and off today. Discomfort in the center of my uterus and lower abdomen. Pulling sensation under my bellybutton. I’m at the point where I don’t know if I’m pregnant or not. SMH


----------



## donnarobinson

Here are today’s. X


----------



## donnarobinson




----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@donnarobinson I see lines on both of those. Got a FRER? :)


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> I’m 12DPO today Wantingagirl and I had a big BFN this morning :(
> 
> AF should be here tomorrow or Thursday. So I still have a couple days to pray however I feel like the symptoms im having would have brought a BFP by now!
> 
> I’ve been nauseous in and off since 7 DPO, super gassy (TMI mostly 7DPO- 10DPO), and overall just emotional!
> 
> CJ! - sorry for your BFN today as well!! Hope we get that BFP tomorrow morning! It will be the last test I have!

Any news B? I got another BFN this morning. Still no AF


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @donnarobinson I see lines on both of those. Got a FRER? :)

No don’t have one


----------



## Mom15

Def see those lines Donna! How many dpo are you?

:( Cj


----------



## donnarobinson

Mom15 said:


> Def see those lines Donna! How many dpo are you?
> 
> :( Cj

10 I think. X


----------



## Mom15

Donna, I just looked back and with my last my tests looked just like yours at 10dpo. 

Anyone else having trouble with the website struggling to load?


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Here are today’s. X

I can see those two lines !! Didn’t even have to look my eyes just focused in on it ! Good luck ! Go get a FRER !!


----------



## Cjhow16

Mom15 said:


> Donna, I just looked back and with my last my tests looked just like yours at 10dpo.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the website struggling to load?

Yes! Takes forever to type a response!!


----------



## Babybump87

Cjhow16 said:


> Yes! Takes forever to type a response!!

Same for me ! It’s lagging


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> I can see those two lines !! Didn’t even have to look my eyes just focused in on it ! Good luck ! Go get a FRER !!

They don’t sell them near me i have to go to town I’ll test again in the morning and I’ve got a clear blue digital I no there not very sensitive though..so I won’t do that yet x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck donna!! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ooooooh good luck everyone! I’m testing Friday and Saturday. It’s my anniversary Friday what a present that would be and testing before going out sat night!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls I don’t have much hope I’ve been getting faint lines on some then some look negative and I’ve just felt my cervix and it feels quite open when earlier it felt closed .. I honestly thought we had done it this cycle next cycle I’m not testing early I’m going to try and just relax but Ino I always seem to get pregnant so easily when I’m not trying ! But it’s so easier said than done isn’t it .. stil 4/5 days till period is due was a 29 day cycle last time and I’m cycle 24


----------



## Babybump87

I couldn’t get a FRER the day I wanted one either Donna so annoying ! My cervix felt open just the same as previous months too . Not sure about now as I am not checking. Oh yeah soon as your TTC everything goes out the window and we can become obsessed !!

Maybe a more relaxed approach is what you need given you fall pregnant easily when not trying . Good luck with you next test !


----------



## Babybump87

wantingagirl said:


> Ooooooh good luck everyone! I’m testing Friday and Saturday. It’s my anniversary Friday what a present that would be and testing before going out sat night!

Hope you get your anniversary BFP !


----------



## BSelck24

Cjhow16 said:


> Any news B? I got another BFN this morning. Still no AF

Hey CJ!

BFN here at 13DPO today for me too!! So now it’s the waiting game as that was my last test!

I am driving out of state tomorrow with my mom and two sons for my dads 60th birthday party on Saturday. My husband and stepdaughters will arrive Saturday morning and I plan of having a great time no matter what is going on with TTC!

Donna! Congrats I have been seeing your lines!!

My “symptoms” (or the symptoms I thought I was feeling) have somewhat disappeared! I don’t feel as bloated or gassy, and only nauseous for brief moments throughout the day. My nipples, however, have remained sensitive and I still feel like I’m peeing a lot! Lol

Good luck to everyone as I may not be back to check in until Monday!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> I couldn’t get a FRER the day I wanted one either Donna so annoying ! My cervix felt open just the same as previous months too . Not sure about now as I am not checking. Oh yeah soon as your TTC everything goes out the window and we can become obsessed !!
> 
> Maybe a more relaxed approach is what you need given you fall pregnant easily when not trying . Good luck with you next test !

Thanks hun well I’ve been looking back and I didn’t even get a hint of a line until the day before I was due my af with one and the faintest line the day af was due with another pregnancy so I’m hoping I’m not out my boobs are killing but they were sore last month to .. cd24 today 
This is the first month I’ve had a real chance with my period being regular etc x


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for you Donna ! Are you going to test again ?


----------



## donnarobinson

I’ve tested this morning still pulling very faint lines did my digital not pregnant of course I’m stil a few days away from af so should of known but u no how it is .. my cervix is high and actually feels more closed today I don’t think can go by cervix tho as it changes so much I’m not testing now for a few days and defo not testing early next time if af does show.


----------



## Babybump87

The months I did get pregnant I only tested few days after AF was due with DD1, day AF was due with DD2 and day after AF was due this pregnancy . All other times been BFN . 

I hope your cervix is a good sign , it’s frustrating trying to guess when it comes to our cervix!


----------



## donnarobinson

These are inside my clearblue which Ino ur not ment to take apart but Uno what we are like . I’ve got pics from inside a negative before and there a lot lighter probally doesn’t mean anthing tho lol x


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Donna - I don’t think those lines mean much . I myself posted a few months back about opening one of those clear blue digital and it looked like yours . Sorry don’t want to put a downer on your post but like you say those are not sensitive at all ! I’m keeping my fingers crossed after your IC tests !


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Yeah Donna - I don’t think those lines mean much . I myself posted a few months back about opening one of those clear blue digital and it looked like yours . Sorry don’t want to put a downer on your post but like you say those are not sensitive at all ! I’m keeping my fingers crossed after your IC tests !

Oh Ino hun! I’ve lost all hope this cycle now lol but Ino it defo could stil be a bfp as I’m not out til she arrives . I’m defo taking it easy next month and relaxing x


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah don’t give up until AF arrives ! It’s hard /frustrating but worth it when you see your BFP!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Hey CJ!
> 
> BFN here at 13DPO today for me too!! So now it’s the waiting game as that was my last test!
> 
> I am driving out of state tomorrow with my mom and two sons for my dads 60th birthday party on Saturday. My husband and stepdaughters will arrive Saturday morning and I plan of having a great time no matter what is going on with TTC!
> 
> Donna! Congrats I have been seeing your lines!!
> 
> My “symptoms” (or the symptoms I thought I was feeling) have somewhat disappeared! I don’t feel as bloated or gassy, and only nauseous for brief moments throughout the day. My nipples, however, have remained sensitive and I still feel like I’m peeing a lot! Lol
> 
> Good luck to everyone as I may not be back to check in until Monday!

B - I can’t believe how similar we are. I was just telling my coworker that everything I was feeling Is now gone. I have small bouts of nausea and still feeling like I have to pee all the time. Took another cheapie this morning along with a clear blue and both negative. If AF doesn’t show by Sunday I’ll call my OB first thing Monday morning to go in for a blood test if I’m still getting negative tests. My coworker says she feels like I’m pregnant. Woman’s intuition I guess lol. Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## caleblake

caleblake said:


> Hi ladies I have a question about OPKs. So on Wednesday I got a really dark line. Had loads of EWCM but it wasn’t quite as thick as the control line. I took it as ovulation and the test was CD13. Yesterday it was nearly nothing so I again assumed ovulation had passed (middle test). Then this morning I did a cheapie and it’s came up positive the tests are all done in the morning so at the same time. What do you think. I’m just tracking my cycles ahead of ttc in November but this also happened last month too. Thanks for the help x


View attachment 1045892
View attachment 1045894


----------



## donnarobinson

I got this today don’t no if it’s showing it’s pink tho. Cd26 af due in 2/3 days x


----------



## Mom15

Getting darker Donna! 

Looking good caleblake!


----------



## gigglebox

Gahhhh stupid site was not giving me notices from this thread! I've missed so much!

Bb and Mky huuuge congratulations!!! Eee so exciting to see those lines!!! How did you tell your SO's? What was their reactions?

Welcome new ladies and good luck!

Donna something is definitely catching my eye. Really hope it gets darker!

Caleblake I'd say you are ovulating in the next 24 hours! Jump on hubby!!!


----------



## Cjhow16

CD32 and still no AF :( I’m not sure what’s going on. I don’t have any symptoms that AF is coming. I do have a slight headache today and I’m really tired, but may be the icky weather. I want to test again in the morning, but not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey Giggle ! 

I told DH when he got home from work, I received a letter from the hospital about a scan on my ovaries (not pregnancy related ) so I hid the positive test behind the letter and said to him this letter came today but I might not be able to go because this also happened and pulled out the test ! He just started laughing and was shocked . Then then he just goes your pregnant oh wow lol . Think I caught him off guard cause, I didn’t mention I was going to do a test even though AF was 1 day late ! It’s still not sunk in !


----------



## Babybump87

Cjhow16 said:


> CD32 and still no AF :( I’m not sure what’s going on. I don’t have any symptoms that AF is coming. I do have a slight headache today and I’m really tired, but may be the icky weather. I want to test again in the morning, but not sure if I should or not.

Sorry your so unsure of things CJ . fingers crossed for your next test !


----------



## BSelck24

Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test! 

Here’s what I got....

Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?

Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!


----------



## BSelck24

Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test! 

Here’s what I got....

Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?

Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!


----------



## BSelck24

Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test! 

Here’s what I got....

Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?

Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!


----------



## BSelck24

Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test! 

Here’s what I got....

Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?

Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!


----------



## BSelck24

Sorry I can’t get the pics to load!


----------



## BSelck24

Ok here is one more...


----------



## Mom15

I see that line Bselck!!! Any idea how many dpo you are?


----------



## BSelck24

Mom15 said:


> I see that line Bselck!!! Any idea how many dpo you are?

Yes I should be 15DPO... AF was due around 13DPO but still no AF, so I guess we will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Mom15

I have my fingers crossed that it darkens for you!


----------



## Mom15

I have my fingers crossed that it darkens for you!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well I’m sure I’m out negative test this morning af is due tomoz or Monday .. my cm has pretty much dried up which Ino isn’t a good sign .. I no I’m not pregnant I can just tell. I’m going to be having a few months relaxing now enjoy Christmas and new year and I’ll be back trying again In January if nothing happens before then I won’t be preventing but I’m not going to testing early doing opks etc I just want to relax x good luck girls x


----------



## donnarobinson

Well I’m sure I’m out negative test this morning af is due tomoz or Monday .. my cm has pretty much dried up which Ino isn’t a good sign .. I no I’m not pregnant I can just tell. I’m going to be having a few months relaxing now enjoy Christmas and new year and I’ll be back trying again In January if nothing happens before then I won’t be preventing but I’m not going to testing early doing opks etc I just want to relax x good luck girls x


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test!
> 
> Here’s what I got....
> 
> Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?
> 
> Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!
> 
> View attachment 1045942
> View attachment 1045943

B - I went to Walmart yesterday too and got the same tests. I saw the same faint line you did, but I think I’m just line spotting. Still no AF for me either :(


----------



## BSelck24

Ok thanks CJ I thought I was losing my mind! Ok glad we’re in the same boat- keep me updated!


----------



## caleblake

BSelck24 said:


> Ok guys! No AF STILL!! so I went to Walmart and just grabbed a cheap 88 cent test!
> 
> Here’s what I got....
> 
> Can you see the very faint line or am I going crazy!!?
> 
> Are these tests reliable? I’ve never used them!

I see a very faint line


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Ok thanks CJ I thought I was losing my mind! Ok glad we’re in the same boat- keep me updated!

AF showed up just now. I’m not happy, but I’m not sad either. Good luck B! Hope you have a different outcome!!


----------



## Babybump87

Why are all the posts being duplicated !!?

I see that line too BSelck! Good look ! 

Sorry about your BFN Donna it will probably happen when you stop doing OPKs etc ! Usually the way !


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi all! May I join your group? :hi: I've been ttc#3 off and on for 4 years. I'm currently on round two out of five of femara.

Good luck to everyone on the current/upcoming cycle!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Hey Ladies, ive been awol since my Bfn, just been away for the weekend to Blackpool and walking around the Fair yesterday i said to my husband am sure am about to ovulate, my boobs were killing me. Anyway when i got home last night (around 9pm) i did a opk and got a positive, we went to bed Bd’d and this morning i have a positive opk AND a static smiley (first time using it this month) whats confusings me is i have always ovulated late in my cycle yet am only on Cd 11 today!! Flo has ovulation day as today and FF has ovulation day as tomorrow. So it appears am super early this cycle!! Xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

This is my opks xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls af arrived today on time ! I’m super happy things are back to normal good luck girls I’m going to enjoy Christmas and new year with the family and hopefully relaxing will bring a bfp x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls af arrived today on time ! I’m super happy things are back to normal good luck girls I’m going to enjoy Christmas and new year with the family and hopefully relaxing will bring a bfp x


----------



## xxVickyxx

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls af arrived today on time ! I’m super happy things are back to normal good luck girls I’m going to enjoy Christmas and new year with the family and hopefully relaxing will bring a bfp x

Sorry Af arrived, good luck for your relaxing approach, with my first pregnacy i done opks and test after test and as soon as i stopped and took a more relaxed approach, i got a bfp the same month. Good luck xx


----------



## gigglebox

BS i see it and as long as it was within 10 minutes i'd say early bfp...except kind of light for 15dpo...? Are you sure of your ov date?

Sorry for bfn donna. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Momtastic101

Hello, I'm new to this thread. I'm currently ttc #2. We've been ready for another baby for a while now and began trying earlier this year, unfortunately, my body wasn't ready with my daughter still breastfeeding so much so after a long break she's down to one nursing session a day and my cycles have more or less regulated so we are officially calling this cycle one


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome mt101! Congratulations on officially ttc. Hope it happens quick now that things are more normal for you


----------



## xxVickyxx

Dont know whats going on with me, postive Opks for 3 days. Is that just my body gearing up to ovulate? I had loads of wet slippery egg white cm last night. Flo has moved my ov date to tomorrow now and FF has it as today so we will see xx


----------



## gigglebox

I always say when in doubt cross check with cm (and cp if you're comfortable with it!). Jump on it and good luck!


----------



## Momtastic101

Xxvickyxx I always get three days of blazing positives. Generally one that’s the same as the control line the next day would be darker than the control line the following day would be the same again, before tapering off. I’ve always wondered if the darkest one would be my true positive but most say the first positive is all that counts. Hopefully I’ll be charting this month so I’ll know for sure


----------



## xxVickyxx

Momtastic101 said:


> Xxvickyxx I always get three days of blazing positives. Generally one that’s the same as the control line the next day would be darker than the control line the following day would be the same again, before tapering off. I’ve always wondered if the darkest one would be my true positive but most say the first positive is all that counts. Hopefully I’ll be charting this month so I’ll know for sure

Ohh ok, thanks for replying, wish there was something that could tell us exactly when ovulation happens, that would certainly make life much easier :D. Ahh good luck with charting. I actually got a bbt thermometer for this month but ovulation took me by surpise (as i usually ov late on in my cycle) so only actually took my temp for the first time this morning. Probably wont tell me anything until next cycle lol xx


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Ok thanks CJ I thought I was losing my mind! Ok glad we’re in the same boat- keep me updated!

B! Any update??? Did you do another test or did AF arrive??


----------



## Cjhow16

AF has been odd the last 4 days. Today should be the end of AF so FXd for this cycle! I’ll see if I can be more productive with checking my CM and checking for O. Baby dust to all!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Omg girls. You know i started what i thought was AF early on 12th October, i had an unusual 5 day period that was rather heavy for me. I hadnt bd’d since the day after ovulation so 1st October until Sunday this week. On Sunday i had sore Boobs and thought i felt like i was about to ovulate so done clearblue smiley opk and a normal one, i got a static smiley and blazing opk. Since then am consistently getting blazing opks so i googled it and found out it could be bfp. Surely not i thought!! But these are my results! How has that even happened!!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

OMG congratulations hun x


----------



## Mom15

Wow Vicky! How crazy! Congrats! So do you think you conceived around Oct. 1? So confusing with the bleed you had. That frer is so positive it took all the dye from the control line! What’s your next step? Does your doctor do betas or a scan?


----------



## Cjhow16

xxVickyxx said:


> View attachment 1046168
> Omg girls. You know i started what i thought was AF early on 12th October, i had an unusual 5 day period that was rather heavy for me. I hadnt bd’d since the day after ovulation so 1st October until Sunday this week. On Sunday i had sore Boobs and thought i felt like i was about to ovulate so done clearblue smiley opk and a normal one, i got a static smiley and blazing opk. Since then am consistently getting blazing opks so i googled it and found out it could be bfp. Surely not i thought!! But these are my results! How has that even happened!!! Xx

Awwww that’s so exciting!!! Congrats Vicki!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Vicky!!! Congratulations! Ahhh and you got to skip the dreaded fear of a chemical stage :haha: amazing!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Mom15 said:


> Wow Vicky! How crazy! Congrats! So do you think you conceived around Oct. 1? So confusing with the bleed you had. That frer is so positive it took all the dye from the control line! What’s your next step? Does your doctor do betas or a scan?

Well i am a little confused, they dont routinely do Betas were i live, we usually book in with the midwife and then they book ur scan for 12 weeks so i called the booking line and due to my bleed they have told me to wait until 12th November to book in with them as it could be a chemical, (which if u remember is what i originally thought but then i stopped testing when i started bleeding) However i am getting pretty strong lines and i wonder whetheri would be getting them still almost 2 weeks after my bleed. Ive done two more different branded tests which have also come back positive so who knows, for now i am classing it as my bfp xx


----------



## xxVickyxx

Mom15 said:


> Wow Vicky! How crazy! Congrats! So do you think you conceived around Oct. 1? So confusing with the bleed you had. That frer is so positive it took all the dye from the control line! What’s your next step? Does your doctor do betas or a scan?

Oh i forgot to answer, Flo had my ovulation date as 30th September and FF had it as 1st October so yes thats when i think I conceived xx


----------



## gigglebox

Well you're not the first woman to bleed when pregnant and you won't be the last! I wonder if you had two eggs but one miscarried while the other hung in there :shrug: either way you are definitely pregnant! Have you told your hubby yet??? What a surprise


----------



## xxVickyxx

gigglebox said:


> Well you're not the first woman to bleed when pregnant and you won't be the last! I wonder if you had two eggs but one miscarried while the other hung in there :shrug: either way you are definitely pregnant! Have you told your hubby yet??? What a surprise

Yes i told him, he was pretty happy. Thats what i said to my husband that i may have released two eggs. I might book for an early reassurance scan to see if its a viable pregnancy to settle my mind a little, alls google is throwing up is ectopic pregnancy so its kind of got me worried. Xx


----------



## Mom15

I know everyone’s body reacts differently but as a reference. When I had my chemical, I had 6 days of faint lines while bleeding, then they turned bfn. The fact that your lines now are stronger (I assume) than they were right before you started bleeding leads me to believe that your HCG has gone up since the bleeding. I hope it all works out and you have a little bean on board. How do you feel about having to wait so long to be seen?


----------



## xxVickyxx

Mom15 said:


> I know everyone’s body reacts differently but as a reference. When I had my chemical, I had 6 days of faint lines while bleeding, then they turned bfn. The fact that your lines now are stronger (I assume) than they were right before you started bleeding leads me to believe that your HCG has gone up since the bleeding. I hope it all works out and you have a little bean on board. How do you feel about having to wait so long to be seen?

Thank you. I dont feel very happy to be honest so i have just booked a viability scan for tomorrow, its £49 but if that can give me the reassurance i need then its worth it. Thats what i thought about a chemical to be honest. U would think i wouldnt be getting such strong positives now. Going to do a digi again with FMU tomorrow. Am hoping its a healthy bean. I will keep you updated xx


----------



## Susie_H

TTC # 3, my eldest is 13 and youngest is 11, so we will be starting all over again. My husband adopted my children, so this will be his first baby. Exciting and stressful all at once.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Susie_H said:


> TTC # 3, my eldest is 13 and youngest is 11, so we will be starting all over again. My husband adopted my children, so this will be his first baby. Exciting and stressful all at once.

Good luck Susie xx


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Susie and good luck! Are you telling your kids your trying for a baby?

Vicky - good to hear that you are taking the initiative and having a scan done! So going by ovulation you are about 5.5weeks? I don’t know if you have had a scan that early, but I did with my first. All we saw was a gestational sac at 5 weeks. I had ovulated late (cd31) so going by my LMP I was 7 weeks. I don’t think they quite trusted me that I knew when I ovulated. Just FYI so you don’t panic if there is not much to see.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Mom15 said:


> Welcome Susie and good luck! Are you telling your kids your trying for a baby?
> 
> Vicky - good to hear that you are taking the initiative and having a scan done! So going by ovulation you are about 5.5weeks? I don’t know if you have had a scan that early, but I did with my first. All we saw was a gestational sac at 5 weeks. I had ovulated late (cd31) so going by my LMP I was 7 weeks. I don’t think they quite trusted me that I knew when I ovulated. Just FYI so you don’t panic if there is not much to see.

Ahh yeah with my first i had an early scan and there was absolutely nothing there, i was like 3/4 weeks, then i went back and there was a baby and a heart beat 3 weeks later (i went on a 3 week holiday to florida inbetween) thats because i ovulated later in my cycle, i was always knocked back two weeks with both my boys. Even if there is just a sac i will feel happy that its in the right place. They said they can tell if its Ectopic so am just hoping i will come away knowing something. I cant stop looking at my tests!! Ive done 7 in total today now, just cant believe am in this situation and my poor hubby was being made to Bd after long night shifts because i thought i was ovulating ha xx


----------



## Mom15

Lol the craziness of ttc and fx everything will be in the right place and ectopic can be ruled out!


----------



## Babybump87

On wow Vicky just catched up on all the missed posts what an amazing surprise !!


----------



## Babybump87

On wow Vicky just catched up on all the missed posts what an amazing surprise !!


----------



## xxVickyxx

I know!! Crazy hey!! Been for a scan today and i am indeed pregnant!! Pregnancy is in the right place however i am early so there is only a Gestational sac and yolk sac visable. I asked if i had miscarried two weeks ago would the sacs still be there and she said no and that women can bleed through pregnancy (which of course i knew) i just have to return in two weeks for another scan. Going by my ovulation dates i am only 5 to 5.5 weeks so that is what should be visable i think. I wont stop worrying until 8th November when i get my next scan but my symtoms have well and truly begun!!
:dust:Babydust to everyone awaiting their bfp xx


----------



## Babybump87

So glad your scan went well!! I am 6 weeks today going my last AF . I’m hoping I am a bit further along a day to 2 would do me as I don’t know when I ovulated ! Exciting !!


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> So glad your scan went well!! I am 6 weeks today going my last AF . I’m hoping I am a bit further along a day to 2 would do me as I don’t know when I ovulated ! Exciting !!

Its exciting isnt it!! I am also 6 weeks today going by my last AF (not including the bleed this month) but i know i ovulated around 30th September 1st October. I think you ovulated before me didnt u. Ahh good luck with ur pregnancy xx


----------



## Babybump87

Not sure when I ovulated as I didn’t track month I got pregnant ! Just know it was probably around 24/27 October. 

Good luck with yours too ! Hopefully see you joining the Junebugs2019 thread !


----------



## xxVickyxx

Babybump87 said:


> Not sure when I ovulated as I didn’t track month I got pregnant ! Just know it was probably around 24/27 October.
> 
> Good luck with yours too ! Hopefully see you joining the Junebugs2019 thread !

I am going to hold off until i have my scan on the 8th to confirm but hopefully i will see you there then xx


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ! X


----------



## twinklestar25

Hi, can I join please. Finally ttc n.o 3, been up & down about it feeling scared. The last few months I’ve gotten braver edging closer towards ov but then last month when we prob would of actually been in with a chance I ov’d late! 
Saw an indent on the preg tests and was excited but then fed up when it turned out to be neg but as expected.
so even tho I’m still really nervous I know it’s what I want and if I don’t do it I will be like this until menopause, because I’ve already been like it for the last 2 years on and off! And no matter how much I try to push it away by thinking of the negatives, doing stuff for us, booking hols etc it still comes back! We’re going for it & hoping we will work it out!
I’m due to ov this week, Scared, nervous & excited!


----------



## gigglebox

Vicky fantastic news on the pregnancy being where it needs to be! That is so exciting after such a roller coaster.

Twinkle welcome! Good luck and i hope your ttc journey is short


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies hope you’re all well. Was so happy AF arrived a little early so currently on CD2 and can finally say this month we get to start trying again. I forgot I still have 2 weeks at least before I even ovulate and another 4 before I can even take a pregnancy test lol. Anyone waiting with me? I have a feeling it’s going to be a looonng month lol


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck cal! I always dound the wait until ov worse than the tww. Hope it goes quickly! In the meantime just think--you may be 2 days pregnant!


----------



## mouse_chicky

11 dpo for me today. Got a :bfn: yesterday. Can't wait for AF to start so I can get on with cycle 3 of femara.

Crazy mood swings, feels like PMS on sterioids. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cjhow16

Here’s to another TWW! Hoping to surprise family for thanksgiving. FX’d


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck CJ !


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck!

Bb have you yold family yet?


----------



## Babybump87

Giggle We have told close family and friends , people I can rely on for support and see on a daily basis etc . Everyone else will be after scan which is booked in for 11 December ! We have seen baby and heartbeat last week so I’m relieved s/he is in the right place anyway!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh that's great! Nothing like seeing that flicker for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah was amazing and surprised as the scan wasn’t meant to check anything pregnancy related and the lady told me she wouldn’t check anything pregnancy ! Literally a few seconds of her putting the probe on me she said oh I can see a very strong heart beat! Was reassuring anyway ! Can’t wait for 12 week scan but still can’t help but worry! 


Wow and your nearly 28 weeks ! How are you doing ?


----------



## gigglebox

i know!!! It's absolutely flown by. I am ok, definitely getting quite uncomfortable already :/ I remember feeling ok toward the the of my pregnancy last time...this time I jist feel so heavy. I have an u/s next week to check my csection scar and the size of the baby. If he's not measuring ahead i'll be amazed...he was a few days ahead at my 22 week scan but it feels way more than that lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies! It's been a long time since I have been on bnb. We have been TTC for #3 for almost two years now. We have two handsome little boys that are my world, Eli (5) and Liam (3). Eli was our miracle child as we had trouble conceiving the first time around. Struggled for about 3 years, and finally got pregnant on our 6th round of Clomid with a trigger shot (the HCG trigger did the trick for us!!). 11 months after Eli was born I had decided it was time to give up on breastfeeding. I had my cycle a couple weeks later (never have had normal cycles so this was exciting for me thinking my body was starting to work), but then didn't have one the following month. So I assumed my cycles were just off again since they have never really been "normal" monthly cycles. Well joking around 4OJ weekend, we said maybe were pregnant. Decided to test because my breasts had been a little sore, and got our BFP which in our minds was another miracle as we didn't think we'd be able to conceive naturally on our own. So we had Liam in March of 2015, and started trying again for baby #3 in early January of 2017 to hopefully complete our family. We have been having issues since. I was diagnosed with a Thyroid disease that same year which threw my hormones completely out of wack. I ended up having half of my thyroid removed at the end of December this past year. Happily, my thyroid levels are normal functioning now (fx'd they stay that way!) and we got the ok to start fertility treatments again to help us with #3. My first round just finished a week ago and it failed unfortunately. Trying to stay positive though since I know it can take a few rounds to figure out the best dosages for your body to help with ovulation. First round was provera for 10 days, and Letrozole 2.5mg CD3-7. We just started our second round on Monday. Doc has changed it a little. Taking Provera for 14 days and Letrozole 5mg CD3-7. Praying this round works, but if it doesn't I am going to remain hopeful that we will have success soon. 

Thank you for letting me share my story! I appreciated the friends and support I made through BNB the first time around, and I am here to support you all again. FX'd for all who are TTC! Let this be the month for our BFPs! O:)


----------



## Babybump87

Hi Faith ! 

Sorry your first round didn’t work ! Hoping you have better luck this round ! 

Lots of lovely ladies on this forum ! X


----------



## Whiteninja

Can i join. We are ttc baby number 5. Were on cycle day either 6 or 8. My ff changed me o day. Which didt make sence. It moved it to a day were i had no cm and my cervix was noy idea. Has anyone had it happen to you. And does anyone have the way they plan on telling there significant other your expecting


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi nothing exciting has been happening for us lol. Finally on CD12 so heading into my fertile week. It’s seemed like a lifetime to get here and realistically I still dont ovulate for another 5 days lol. No idea how I’m gonna handle the 2ww xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I’ve been quite this past few weeks as I’ve had a nice relaxed cycle .. cd 22 now no idea what day I ovulated as didn’t do opks or anthing . Won’t be testing unless I miss af .. hope ur all doing well x


----------



## HLx

Hi all! 1st month TTC #3, I came off the mini pill October 18th, had my first bleed on the 21st to the 24th, and also have very strong positives on my OPKS on the 4th and 5th November, we have dtd every single day, and twice a day when I have positives on OPK - like rabbits xD I am currently 7/8 dpo and I really feel like we've done it! Yesterday and today having a lot of aching in my uterus, aswel as metal taste in my mouth, a few bouts of nausea and terrible indigestion, I've tested every day since ovulation, all negative but not due AF til the 19th November, who's with me??


----------



## HLx

My fertility chart this month, does anyone think I'm in with a good chance?


----------



## HLx

Whiteninja said:


> Can i join. We are ttc baby number 5. Were on cycle day either 6 or 8. My ff changed me o day. Which didt make sence. It moved it to a day were i had no cm and my cervix was noy idea. Has anyone had it happen to you. And does anyone have the way they plan on telling there significant other your expecting

Hey hun! As this will be my 3rd baby (if it worked!) It will be my partners 1st baby, I plan on telling him this way.... Babe wanna hear a joke? (We are big jokers) what's 6ft 4, slim and covered in diarrhoea?... you in 9 months time BOOOOM XD!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ladies !!


----------



## Babybump87

HLx said:


> Hey hun! As this will be my 3rd baby (if it worked!) It will be my partners 1st baby, I plan on telling him this way.... Babe wanna hear a joke? (We are big jokers) what's 6ft 4, slim and covered in diarrhoea?... you in 9 months time BOOOOM XD!!!

Haha I like this !!


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls I’ve been quite this past few weeks as I’ve had a nice relaxed cycle .. cd 22 now no idea what day I ovulated as didn’t do opks or anthing . Won’t be testing unless I miss af .. hope ur all doing well x

Fingers crossed Donna I didn’t do OPKs the month I got pregnant either ! x


----------



## HLx

8/9 dpo test today was negative :(


----------



## BSelck24

Cjhow16 said:


> B - I thought AF came today, but she sure didn’t! I checked my cervix tonight and it’s high and has a squishy/firmish feeling to it. CM was wet but not much of it compared to when I checked it this afternoon at work and got a gloopy, stretchy specimen. Testing again in the morning. Hoping AF isn’t here by then. I’ll be on CD30. Good luck!!!

CJ!! Are you still around!!? I’m testing next week - are you still on the same schedule as me!? Trying to stay off B&B, but wanted to say hi and I’m wishing you luck! Hoping to get to NOv 19th WITHOUT testing lol


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> CJ!! Are you still around!!? I’m testing next week - are you still on the same schedule as me!? Trying to stay off B&B, but wanted to say hi and I’m wishing you luck! Hoping to get to NOv 19th WITHOUT testing lol

HEY B! I sure am!! I have some news!!! I’m going to my dads this weekend and planned on drinking. AF supposed to arrive Monday. I took a Walmart cheapo rest tonight when I got home from work and it’s was positive!!! I took a first response and that was positive too! I took a clearblue digital and it said not pregnant but I took it apart and it was positive! I’m in absolute shock because i really didn’t take think I was!!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> CJ!! Are you still around!!? I’m testing next week - are you still on the same schedule as me!? Trying to stay off B&B, but wanted to say hi and I’m wishing you luck! Hoping to get to NOv 19th WITHOUT testing lol

HEY B! I sure am!! I have some news!!! I’m going to my dads this weekend and planned on drinking. AF supposed to arrive Monday. I took a Walmart cheapo rest tonight when I got home from work and it’s was positive!!! I took a first response and that was positive too! I took a clearblue digital and it said not pregnant but I took it apart and it was positive! I’m in absolute shock because i really didn’t take think I was!!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats! Nice lines Cj! Any idea what your excuse is for not drinking? Or will you tell your dad? Always think it is fun to hear what ladies come up with to hide pregnancy in the early days :)


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats CJ !!


----------



## Cjhow16

Babybump87 said:


> Congrats CJ !!

Thank you!!


----------



## BSelck24

Cjhow16 said:


> HEY B! I sure am!! I have some news!!! I’m going to my dads this weekend and planned on drinking. AF supposed to arrive Monday. I took a Walmart cheapo rest tonight when I got home from work and it’s was positive!!! I took a first response and that was positive too! I took a clearblue digital and it said not pregnant but I took it apart and it was positive! I’m in absolute shock because i really didn’t take think I was!!
> 
> View attachment 1048017

Oh CJ!!!

I literally just felt a vibe to try and reach out to you!! That is amazing news!!!! Omg congrats girl!! Extra special Thanksgiving this year!!! Well I will try and keep u posted next week!!


----------



## Cjhow16

BSelck24 said:


> Oh CJ!!!
> 
> I literally just felt a vibe to try and reach out to you!! That is amazing news!!!! Omg congrats girl!! Extra special Thanksgiving this year!!! Well I will try and keep u posted next week!!

Thank you!!! We were super surprised. Definitely wasn’t expecting it to be positive. I took 2 more tests this morning just to be sure and they were darker! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations cj!
Donna i hope taking the "relaxed approach" does the trick!


----------



## caleblake

Congratulations CJ hope I’m joining you soon. 
I’m currently 4dpo and the 2ww is already killing me. It’s funny as I already think I am. It’s whether it’s a viable pregnancy or not that time will tell. I’m feeling like absolute sh*t lol. Today I was beyond exhausted. All my joints ache and it’s like a I have the flu. Mixed in with headaches, gas and sore boobs. I’ve been pregnant enough times this year to know this is how it starts for me, I’m just praying I’m not coming down with something and it is I’m fact our rainbow it’s journey


----------



## DianaMTB

Hello Mums and Mums To Be :) I am very new to all of it. Is the 3rd month of TTC for #1. I am married for 2 years and I am 29yro. Very happy to be on that journey with you! :) Finger crossed for all of you and baby dust to all.:dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Cjhow16 Congrats! Nice lines!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@caleblake Rooting for a super sticky rainbow baby for you!

@donnarobinson GOOD luck this cycle!! :)


----------



## BeatriceH

Congrats!!!! That's amazing! \\:D/


----------



## donnarobinson

Af due today no sign yet.. I no things cuz still be a bit unsettled due to depo I’ve had two regular on time cycles before this one .. pulling faint lines don’t no if bc will eat them . I have so many Evaps tho will test tomoz x


----------



## donnarobinson




----------



## donnarobinson

View attachment 1048425


----------



## gigglebox

Not seeing it yet except maybe something quite faint...? Maybe? :shrug:

Cale i hope you're not just under the weather! When are you testing?


----------



## Cjhow16

caleblake said:


> Congratulations CJ hope I’m joining you soon.
> I’m currently 4dpo and the 2ww is already killing me. It’s funny as I already think I am. It’s whether it’s a viable pregnancy or not that time will tell. I’m feeling like absolute sh*t lol. Today I was beyond exhausted. All my joints ache and it’s like a I have the flu. Mixed in with headaches, gas and sore boobs. I’ve been pregnant enough times this year to know this is how it starts for me, I’m just praying I’m not coming down with something and it is I’m fact our rainbow it’s journey

Good luck!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Cjhow16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Cjhow16 Congrats! Nice lines!

Thank you!! I was and still am in shock!! AF wasnt due til today!!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ladies ! 

Hoping to see your BFPs very soon !


----------



## donnarobinson

Af started today. Cd1 .. x


----------



## gigglebox

Ah noooo Donna! I was just looking at your tests again and thinking I was seeing lines#-o
Fx the next tww is the last one!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun I’m convinced there was lines!! Oh well on to the next. X


----------



## Cjhow16

Mom15 said:


> Congrats! Nice lines Cj! Any idea what your excuse is for not drinking? Or will you tell your dad? Always think it is fun to hear what ladies come up with to hide pregnancy in the early days :)

So sorry Mom15! I didn’t see your comment! I didn’t tell my dad. We’re telling him and the rest of his side of the family right before Christmas. I did tell my best friend though and she was very excited. We’re telling my mom, sister, and brother today at our Thanksgiving dinner. I got my husband a shirt that says “my wife tickled my beard and now she’s pregnant” and my shirt says “does this shirt make me look pregnant” lol so hopefully it goes well!


----------



## Mom15

No worries :) it’s easy to miss posts. Hope your Thanksgiving went well. Always thought about doing something with shirts, but never followed through. Did it take long for people to catch on?


----------



## Babybump87

Cjhow16 said:


> So sorry Mom15! I didn’t see your comment! I didn’t tell my dad. We’re telling him and the rest of his side of the family right before Christmas. I did tell my best friend though and she was very excited. We’re telling my mom, sister, and brother today at our Thanksgiving dinner. I got my husband a shirt that says “my wife tickled my beard and now she’s pregnant” and my shirt says “does this shirt make me look pregnant” lol so hopefully it goes well!

Haha I like your announcement t-shirts !


----------



## gigglebox

I need to see a pic of these shirts! Hope the announcement went well.

Where is everyone in the cycle? Any upcoming tests???


----------



## donnarobinson

Cd8 here .. poorly kids so ttc is the last thing on my mind 
Not bothering with opks again this cycle .. I’ll start up with them again after Christmas I think. Not long left for u now hun x


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry for AF and your kiddos being sick Donna ! Hope they are all better soon !


----------



## caleblake

Well ladies AF should be here by now and she’s not I’m always 26-28 days for a cycle. This is Day 28, my test this morning was also negative so not out but not in either lol


----------



## Cjhow16

Mom15 said:


> No worries :) it’s easy to miss posts. Hope your Thanksgiving went well. Always thought about doing something with shirts, but never followed through. Did it take long for people to catch on?

My mom read my husbands shirt first and laughed. It didn’t click with her until she saw my shirt. Lots of tears and hugs lol


----------



## Cjhow16

gigglebox said:


> I need to see a pic of these shirts! Hope the announcement went well.
> 
> Where is everyone in the cycle? Any upcoming tests???

Here ya go :)


----------



## AmyKai

Hi all! Weve been TTC our third for a while but took a short break after multiple miscarriages. Which they have found no cause :( We were waiting until 2019 but have decided to start a little early. A few weeks makes no difference really does it? I'm on CD2 (AF came yesterday).


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Donna! Might be even sooner as I've been diagnosed with gestational thrombocytopenia (low blood platelets) :( I'm already headed for a c section but it might be earlier than I thought, will have a better idea at the beginning of January.

Sorry for the sickness in your household! Hope everyone feels better quickly and no one else falls ill!

Cute shirts cj! Your mom's reaction sounds priceless. My mom cried with #1 but she had a very lack luster reaction to #2 and #3 was by far the most disappointing yet :haha: fortunately MIL (and FIL) made up for it!


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats on announcing your pregnancy CJ !!

Good luck Amy ! 

Hope your feeling ok Giggle . Must be a stressful time for you !


----------



## gigglebox

This thread has been so quiet, how is everyone?
Babyb how is your pregnancy going? I'm ok, thanks for asking. Unfortunately in a preterm labor scare. I spent the day in l&d Thursday. I was having regular contractions but they were able to slow them. I went in cervix closed but by the time they released me i was 50% effaced and 1cm. After no change for hours they let me go but i'm on meds and modified bed rest. Hoping this baby stays put until after the holidays!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I haven’t posted in here in quite a while, but thought I’d update that on our last natural cycle before an HSG and Femara in the new year, I got my :bfp: at 10dpo. Completely shocked that we caught it because my progesterone was on the low end. Hoping with all that we have that it’s sticky and in the right place


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations mo2!!! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah this thread has gone quiet and I wasn’t getting any notifications . Was just checking up when I posted ! 


My pregnancy is going great thanks so far so good thankfully ! Oh hope bubba stays put for a while longer yet ! Fingers crossed ! Try chill out much as you can I know it’s hard with the holidays ! 

Wow !! Big congrats Mom !! What a great Christmas present !!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all girls! Congratulations mo2
I saw your signature! Still no bfp for me !
It’s been a year since my depo expired next month but my periods have only really been back to normal since September so it hasn’t been that long really. I’m not doing ovulation tests or anthing just seeing how things go as I don’t want to stress. I just wanted to check in all you all. X
Cd22 now my cycles have been 31 days the last few cycles .. we have had lots of sex this cycle and covered I think so just wait and see x


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck donna! Remind me when you started ttc...? 

We're good over here! I had an early labor scare at 34 weeks but they managed to stop it. The goal was to get to 37 weeks which is today!


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Good luck donna! Remind me when you started ttc...?
> 
> We're good over here! I had an early labor scare at 34 weeks but they managed to stop it. The goal was to get to 37 weeks which is today!

Aww bless u! Nearly done for you. 
We was trying really as soon as my depo expired which would be a year next month but because I didn’t even have a proper period nor was ovulating til September it’s only really been 4 months . So it’s not like it’s been a very long time but because of the depo it seems we’ve been trying forever. I hope ur labour goes ok hun. Good luck x


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks! Could be any time now really.

Ahhh well I hope this is your month! Please keep is updated as I am following your journey!


----------



## Babybump87

Hey Donna !! Glad your back !! Wishing you the best of luck this year !! Hopefully see your BFP soon ! 

Giggle - glad your little one has stayed put ! Have you got any more appointments at the hospital ?


----------



## gigglebox

I have an appointment with the ob this afternoon. I am hoping to hear my cervix has made some progression but we'll see!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh good luck Giggle ! Let us know how you get on ! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@gigglebox I been following your updates in your group like a silent stalker lol!! Can't wait to see the baby! 

@Wriggley I followed you as well and such a cutie! Congrats on the baby. I wish I would go around 37-38 weeks with this one lol but I always am at 40 weeks plus. 

@donnarobinson I came back here to check on you! Glad you are finally getting those periods sorted. A lady at work was on depo for 5 years and got on clomid for 2 months and found out she was pregnant friday! :) She was not ovulating on her own though. 5 years is a long time on Depo and she is only 25 so it really through her body off. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## gigglebox

I've been in flase labor for over a week! Inwas given the OK to take meds to stop the contractions. Dr says they won't stop the real thing so if they keep coming regularly or start getting painful to go in. Lost another chunk of plug but overall no changes the past couple weeks. 

Hoping haha our thread has a lot of "stalkers" :haha: i think it's been going on for something like 3 years...?

Your bump is so freaking cute!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @gigglebox Yours is too! I meant your January group lol I know this one has been going on for a bit :) False labor is so much fun.. jk!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh lol. I started one in the tww area years ago that's still very actuve, thought that was the one! Yes babies are popping out all over in that thread! Although it's been quiet for a few days...


----------



## Babybump87

How are you ladies all doing ?! My notifications for this thread keep stopping ! So annoying . 

Today we found out we are having a boy ! He is very active and naughty ! Was nearly getting re scheduled for another scan because the lady couldn’t get all the measurements !


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations babybump!!! That is awesome! How exciting to have a boy after just girls. Have you told them yet? 

I had my baby on 1/19! He has been great. We are just getting through the sleep deprivation stage but it hasn't been too terrible as my mom is staying with us to help with the bigger kids.


----------



## mamahaig4r

Hello all new here :hi: we are the #3 since April 2014 #secondary infertility sucks!!! Currently 11 dpo and waiting....:dust:
We have 2 little boys aged 9 and almost 6 ....hoping to meet others like me :):)
Good luck to all


----------



## gigglebox

Mama welcome! How long did it take you to conceive the first two?


----------



## mamahaig4r

gigglebox said:


> Mama welcome! How long did it take you to conceive the first two?

Hey thanks for the welcome :hugs:
It took 3 months then we had a mc and then months later pregnant with my first son in 2008 born April 2009

Second time 5 months and then a mc and then 3 months later pregnant with my 2nd son born February 2013

Been ttc since April 2014 

Had all tests bloods scans hsg* etc and also,husbands :spermy: been tested and all is a o.k there..... since trying I have had a good few chemicals and 2 m.c 
I just want it to happen already :sad2:


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Congratulations babybump!!! That is awesome! How exciting to have a boy after just girls. Have you told them yet?
> 
> I had my baby on 1/19! He has been great. We are just getting through the sleep deprivation stage but it hasn't been too terrible as my mom is staying with us to help with the bigger kids.
> 
> View attachment 1053745

Thanks !! We did a gender reveal for them !! They didn’t know what was going on but when all the blue confetti came out DD1 shouted it’s a boy !! She’s overjoyed lol . DD2 didn’t quite get it lol . 


Wow he’s amazing Giggle !! Congratulations !! Glad you’ve got some help ! First few nights are a shock to the system ! How was the labour ?! Hope your doing ok too ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

mamahaig4r said:


> Hello all new here :hi: we are the #3 since April 2014 #secondary infertility sucks!!! Currently 11 dpo and waiting....:dust:
> We have 2 little boys aged 9 and almost 6 ....hoping to meet others like me :):)
> Good luck to all

Good luck to you !! Xx


----------



## mamahaig4r

Babybump87 said:


> Good luck to you !! Xx

Thank u x


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck mama! How frustrating to not have any answers, and the tease of chemicals to top it off :( hope you're close to that sticky baby!

Bb omg that is so cute with the girls and the reveal! Birth was good overall, thanks for asking. I was going to attempt a vba2c but my dr didn't think i was a good candidate for it. I was still thinking about it, but when i went into labor at 38+2 i was in back labor again (a big factor in my very slow labors previously) and despite a couple hours of painful regular contractions, I wasn't dilating at all. So i agreed to the c section and we just did it that day. It was a slow day at l&d so everyone needed was available (anesthesiologist was a little late as he was placing an epidural for someone) so it was pretty smooth -- much better experience than the emergency c sections!


----------



## Babybump87

DD1 is still delighted !! She told all her class mates today in school ! 

Sorry you didn’t get your VBAC! I’m glad it all went a lot smoother for you this time around and both yourself and baby are fine !! Did you settle on the name Miles ? (Sorry if that’s spelt incorrect !) How are your boys taking to him ? .


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, Myles Troy. The boys have been fantastic. I was very nervous ds2 would be extremely jealous but he isn't at all. In fact twice he has offered the baby his blanket. Love my boys!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I was on this thread a while ago but dropped off! Lovely to see new (and impending) babies!
I’m still trying for #3. My cycles had finally been regular after years of being all over the place but went haywire after an early loss in July. Finally ovulated again late in this cycle so hoping my body is sorting itself out!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi jelly! Are you temping or using opk's?


----------



## jellybeanxx

gigglebox said:


> Hi jelly! Are you temping or using opk's?

I use an Ava bracelet so temping. I use OPKs as well but had given up this cycle as I didn’t ovulate until CD44.


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Yup, Myles Troy. The boys have been fantastic. I was very nervous ds2 would be extremely jealous but he isn't at all. In fact twice he has offered the baby his blanket. Love my boys!

Aww that’s so cute of your DS2! Kids are amazing and always surprise me ! I’m kinda nervous as to how DD2 will react once baby is here . She is very clingy to me ! I’ve been including the girls in the pregnancy and showing them baby things anyway so they don’t feel left out!


----------



## Babybump87

jellybeanxx said:


> I was on this thread a while ago but dropped off! Lovely to see new (and impending) babies!
> I’m still trying for #3. My cycles had finally been regular after years of being all over the place but went haywire after an early loss in July. Finally ovulated again late in this cycle so hoping my body is sorting itself out!

It’s nice to see you post again Jelly ! Sorry you’ve not had your BFP. Fingers crossed you get it very soon !!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> How are you ladies all doing ?! My notifications for this thread keep stopping ! So annoying .
> 
> Today we found out we are having a boy ! He is very active and naughty ! Was nearly getting re scheduled for another scan because the lady couldn’t get all the measurements !

Yay congratulations hun! x


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Congratulations babybump!!! That is awesome! How exciting to have a boy after just girls. Have you told them yet?
> 
> I had my baby on 1/19! He has been great. We are just getting through the sleep deprivation stage but it hasn't been too terrible as my mom is staying with us to help with the bigger kids.
> 
> View attachment 1053745

Congratulations hun he is beautiful! X


----------



## donnarobinson

jellybeanxx said:


> I was on this thread a while ago but dropped off! Lovely to see new (and impending) babies!
> I’m still trying for #3. My cycles had finally been regular after years of being all over the place but went haywire after an early loss in July. Finally ovulated again late in this cycle so hoping my body is sorting itself out!

Hope you get your bfp soon hun! Still nothing for us either , but to be honest I’m really in two minds lately as to wether we should just stop trying and enjoy our boys! Life is getting a lot easier now there getting older were off on holiday this year and I really think I’m done with the baby stage but then a part of me can’t let go and I worry I’ll regret it if I don’t have another ! So I don’t no what to do. At the moment just going with the flow not trying not preventing and we will see what happens. Don’t seem like I’m going to get pregnant anyway! X


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks donna & baby! 

Will type more later....falling asleep...


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Yay congratulations hun! x

 Thanks Donna !


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks everyone! CD1 for me today, but while I didn’t get a BFP it’s nice to have ovulated again and hoping for a normal cycle now.

@donnarobinson I can understand that thinking. It’s a big decision to make! I think NTNP is quite a good way to go in that situation. Hope you have a lovely holiday, where are you off to?


----------



## gigglebox

@donnarobinson i totally understandable that feeling. I know I've only just had ds3 but i have been thinking ahead to a fourth kid and whether that's something i'll want. I'm not writing it off as who knows how i'll feel a year or two from now (not to mention if we can even handle the physical logistics of adding another kid), but it occurred to me i only want a fourth if i was guaranteed a girl. For this reason I don't think it's wise that we have another as i'm afraid of gender disappointment (which i had a mild case of this time).

This realization hit me the other day when i was looking for my moby wrap and instead came across some adorable girls outfits i bought before i even conceived ds2. I am so sad i never got to use them! 

@jellybeanxx i am sorry no bfp but yay for cycles being cooperative!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hugs @gigglebox I also been thinking about possibly having #4 just to even things out as silly as that may sound. I would want another boy though. I was hoping this one would be a little boy slightly as well even though I already have both but I am having a girl. Which is still a blessing and I already love her so do not get me wrong but if #4 was another girl I know I would be upset. I may be done as well.

Sorry if that seems silly/selfish since I am lucky to already have one of both.


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> @donnarobinson i totally understandable that feeling. I know I've only just had ds3 but i have been thinking ahead to a fourth kid and whether that's something i'll want. I'm not writing it off as who knows how i'll feel a year or two from now (not to mention if we can even handle the physical logistics of adding another kid), but it occurred to me i only want a fourth if i was guaranteed a girl. For this reason I don't think it's wise that we have another as i'm afraid of gender disappointment (which i had a mild case of this time).
> 
> This realization hit me the other day when i was looking for my moby wrap and instead came across some adorable girls outfits i bought before i even conceived ds2. I am so sad i never got to use them!
> 
> @jellybeanxx i am sorry no bfp but yay for cycles being cooperative!

Well I think the biggest part of me wanting another is because I would love a girl , and Ino I would probably have another boy, I had gender disappointment last time round to it didn’t last long and I am so glad I have my 3 boys now I wouldn’t change them, infect my third son is the most loving caring sweet boy I’ve ever met and I couldn’t imagine him being a girl. But I would still love a girl, but I have actually came round to the fact that I’ll probally never have one and I wouldn’t get pregnant just for the chance to have a girl , having said that Ino I would be hoping for a girl!! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hugs @gigglebox I also been thinking about possibly having #4 just to even things out as silly as that may sound. I would want another boy though. I was hoping this one would be a little boy slightly as well even though I already have both but I am having a girl. Which is still a blessing and I already love her so do not get me wrong but if #4 was another girl I know I would be upset. I may be done as well.
> 
> Sorry if that seems silly/selfish since I am lucky to already have one of both.

It doesn’t sound silly at all hun! X


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping not silly at all! Gender disappointment can happen to anyone; it's not just reserved for mom who only have all boy or all girls! I do believe we are given what we are meant to have, but man, i wish we got to pick at least for one of them :haha: I wouldn't trade any of my boys though. I can't wait to see this newest ones personally!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies! I am happy to be joining this thread. I am currently TTC baby #3! We have two beautiful and healthy boys, Eli and Liam. Eli was a fertility baby as we had trouble TTC with him. Went throught 6 months of treatments until we finally were blessed with a BFP after having one HCG trigger shot. Liam was our big happy surprise baby. Got pregnant on our own with him a month after I had stopped breastfeeding Eli. (Breastfeeding was apparently a great form of birth control! LOL) 
In early 2017, I had my IUD taken out in hopes to start TTC baby #3. We didn't have any luck on our own, so this past August (2018), my doctor decided it was time to start the fertility treatments again. We started with Provera to induce my cycle and Letrozole. Did three rounds of it upping the dosage of Letrozle each round with no success of ovulation. Our 4th round was a weird flop as we did not induce a cycle and jumped right into the Letrozole and of course, it failed. I knew in my mind that it wasn't going to work without having a "real" cycle to start it. So we started round 5 on January 1st. Doctor added dexamethasone to try and help with inducing ovulation. On Monday this week, I went in for my ultrasound to check for any mature follicles. We had one good mature one, so they triggered me with an HCG trigger shot that morning. I believe I ovulated sometime during the past 36 hours. BD'd 3x to be safe but spaced well apart. (1 each day) ;) So now, I start the waiting game. I go in for a progesterone test next Thursday and am praying for high numbers to show a strong ovulation. And of course, now I am praying that we get a BFP. I am so ready to complete our family and our boys want so badly to have another sibling. Fingers crossed! And many prayers and juju to all of you TTC!! <3 HUGS!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello @FaithnHope41 sounds like you’ve had quite the journey when TTC! Best of luck to you.


----------



## FaithnHope41

jellybeanxx said:


> Hello @FaithnHope41 sounds like you’ve had quite the journey when TTC! Best of luck to you.

Thank you! It has been one for sure. I'm keeping my fingers crossed after this week's trigger! Hoping for a big fat positive! 

How is everyone else's journey going in here? I have been reading through this forum today. Looks like lots of pregnancies, babies, and TTC! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Shey

Hi Me and My DH are ttc #3 for me and #7 for him. We've been trying for 2 yrs and no luck yet.


----------



## Babybump87

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck faith & shey!

Shey how long did it take to conceive your other two?


----------



## Ttc4mnths

Hi there! I’m new here too! Been following a few threads like a stalker for a while though! But I felt it’s the right time to join in and gain support as well as give it to you lovely ladies! I hope that joining this one is ok?

Name: Sandrah, 31 - Married since sept 2015. And been TTC since dec 2018. So not too long. But we’ve been not preventing (though not actively monitoring ovulation etc) since May 2018. If that makes sense? 

So I was meant to start my period on 2nd March but it only started yesterday. I was getting brown discharge and pink discharge when wiping but nothing visible otherwise. I got really excited .. until yesterday morning! AF came full force with the most horrible cramps. And my cycle ya now shifted from 32 to 35 days. So obviously my ovulation days weren’t right last month. I am on it this month and will be testing for my correct ovulation days with the tests and thermometer and cm! Sigh. 

Been feeling a little like my cycles are telling me I need to hurry up.. early menopause and hormonal issues run in the family so I feel concerned. But here’s hoping it’s just me being silly! 

Hoping to hear more from everyone else :) and to those waiting.. lots and lots of positive thoughts that this is your month!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ttc4! Will this be your first kiddo? Good luck this month! My hubby and I exclusively used pull out for years and had to problem conceiving when we tried. Sometimes it just takes a couple months! Hopefully the opk's and temping helps you


----------



## Ttc4mnths

Hi gigglebox! Thanks for replying. It’s going to be our first yes! Excited! I just get worried with my age.. but hopefully it’s all fine!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls just wanted to update you all. After alot of talking with my partner we have decided to stop ttc. For months now I've been back and forth on wanting another and the longer it takes the more I'm wanting to get pregnant just because I cant If that makes sense. I actually am really enjoying this next stage of life my boys are getting older things are getting easier and I'm not sure I want to go back to the baby stage .. were not ruling it out completely but putting on the back burner for a year or two.. so I'm going to the drs Monday for some contraception.. just the pill. My youngest starts school next year september. So were going to see how we feel then . Thank you all for your support and really hope you all get your bfp soon. I am mid cycle so could be pregnant but I doubt it very much . Thanks girls x


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls just wanted to update you all. After alot of talking with my partner we have decided to stop ttc. For months now I've been back and forth on wanting another and the longer it takes the more I'm wanting to get pregnant just because I cant If that makes sense. I actually am really enjoying this next stage of life my boys are getting older things are getting easier and I'm not sure I want to go back to the baby stage .. were not ruling it out completely but putting on the back burner for a year or two.. so I'm going to the drs Monday for some contraception.. just the pill. My youngest starts school next year september. So were going to see how we feel then . Thank you all for your support and really hope you all get your bfp soon. I am mid cycle so could be pregnant but I doubt it very much . Thanks girls x

I’m glad you and your OH have reached a decision on TTC ! That’s the hardest part I think! Good luck for the future with your boys ! xx


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Donna! I completely understand. We were on the fence about stopping but I think I'm there with ya; really ready for the next chapter of life with older kids. 

What kind of bc did you choose?

I am in great debate...i can't do hormones or iud. I'd like something semi permanent though...what else us there? The coils maybe?


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Hi Donna! I completely understand. We were on the fence about stopping but I think I'm there with ya; really ready for the next chapter of life with older kids.
> 
> What kind of bc did you choose?
> 
> I am in great debate...i can't do hormones or iud. I'd like something semi permanent though...what else us there? The coils maybe?

Hi hun it was so hard going back and forward in my brain and then every month my period coming made me more worried I couldn't get pregnant which made me want to get pregnant more for the knowing I could. I've chosen then combined pill.to be honest I'd rather not have anything hormone wise. But I've had to coils and both fell out . I might try again though. 
I feel so much more relaxed now and I really and enjoying my boys getting older . For the first time in many many years I've not got a baby and night feeds and bottles nappies etc.
I'm finally back motivated to shift this weight I've gained after depo and just generally in a good happy place. 
I hope you find the right contraception hun or if u do decide to keep trying I hope you get ur bfp soon. 
I've had many forms of contraception including the implant which I hated and had out after 5 months as I bled every day .. although it works for some . The coils copper and mirena.. x


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> I’m glad you and your OH have reached a decision on TTC ! That’s the hardest part I think! Good luck for the future with your boys ! xx

Thank you. It really was difficult making a decision but I really couldn't let ttc consume me when I've got 3 beautiful boys to keep me busy x good luck with your labour hun x


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Thank you. It really was difficult making a decision but I really couldn't let ttc consume me when I've got 3 beautiful boys to keep me busy x good luck with your labour hun x

Thanks Hun ! I’m sure your boys will keep you very busy ! 

Giggle - I can’t do hormone contraceptive either since I am no longer able to take the combined pill due to history of headaches ! I am opting for the copper coil (no hormones at all ) soon as I am able to get it which I must look up!


----------



## Shey

gigglebox said:


> Good luck faith & shey!
> 
> Shey how long did it take to conceive your other two?

With my son I wasn't trying. I was only with his dad for a short time and he broke it off with me when I was pregnant with his child. I got pregnant with my son back in 2007 and had him July 2008. 

Then with my daughter, me and my hubby were trying in May 2014 and by June 2014 I got a positive test. So really we did the whole acting like we weren't trying and it happened.


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Thanks Hun ! I’m sure your boys will keep you very busy !
> 
> Giggle - I can’t do hormone contraceptive either since I am no longer able to take the combined pill due to history of headaches ! I am opting for the copper coil (no hormones at all ) soon as I am able to get it which I must look up!

I do get quite a few headaches to but think there stress related so taking it and seeing how I go. I had the copper coil. Lasted a few days it fell out and I was pregnant before I could start any other contraception lol. X


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> I do get quite a few headaches to but think there stress related so taking it and seeing how I go. I had the copper coil. Lasted a few days it fell out and I was pregnant before I could start any other contraception lol. X

Oh god my GP does flat out refuses to prescribe me it so annoying as it worked the best for me !! Oh gosh don’t say that about the copper coil !!


----------



## gigglebox

So I guess I'm confused about the coil...I didn't mean the IUD (I can't have one). Aren't there coils that can be set in your tubes to block the eggs from reaching the uterus?


----------



## Babybump87

I’m confused about it too then Giggle ! I only know IUDs ! Never heard of one being placed in your tubes !


----------



## Babybump87

Googled it and apparently there is one called Essure system which is placed in your tubes and is permanent , is this the one you mean ?!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, that was the one I was thinking of! Seems a bit scary reading about it though! Ugh I just don't know what to do. I wish there was a much less invasive solution. I'm fairly certain we're done but I am afraid I'll change my mind down the road...I just wish I was a candidate for an IUD. Blah.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh yes sorry I was on about IUD we call them coils here .
I have heard about the coils that block your tubes. I couldn't have them in afraid I'd regret it and then want a baby even more because I couldn't. Even no after all the deciding and being certain of no more there is stil a part of me that thinks I want another . It's a tiny part and mainly when the kids are in bed lmao. No I would consider being sterilsed tho but only in the future once I'm fully decided x


----------



## gigglebox

It's a hard choice! I've changed my mind before so I always worry I'd do it again.


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo yes I wouldn’t like something so final ! As like you said you never know how you will feel in a few years time !


----------



## motherofboys

Hey, I think I may have been in this thread before. I was TTC #5 after a loss when my mum booked us a holiday. That holiday is now 2.5 weeks away and we've been back to TTC since the end of November/beginning of December. 
If this wasn't the thread, then; 
Hi, I'm Kay. I have 4 boys!


----------



## Babybump87

Hey

I’m sure it was this thread ! Welcome back ! I still like to lurk in here even though I’m now 33 weeks pregnant! 

Good luck ! Sending baby dust holiday vibes your way !


----------



## motherofboys

Hi, thank you, and congratulations


----------



## Babybump87

Thank you !


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck MOB!

Bb how are yoi doing? How's the pregnancy coming along?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I thought I'd join this thread :) I am Stephanie, in June of this year we are TTC #4. We have two boys and a girl. I'm joining a little bit early to hopefully pass the time away quickly :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Kittey! What sex are you hoping for this time?


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> Good luck MOB!
> 
> Bb how are yoi doing? How's the pregnancy coming along?


It’s been going great thanks ! I’ve recently been hit with really bad hip pain though which is making me feel kinda ready for baby to come now! MW is giving me a sweep at 38 weeks and hopefully he will be in a good position for it ! Fingers crossed ! I will be 35 weeks this week ! It’s gone incredibly fast 

How are you and your boys doing?!


----------



## gigglebox

We are all doing well, thanks for asking! It's been a little challenging recently but hubby has been great about giving me breaks. Ds3 has been having super broken up sleep after his first stretch, ds2 is entering the terrible two stage, and ds1 has been getting increasingly defiant and sassy recently. I'm not sure if he's learning bad behavior at school or this is just developmentally & age appropriate (he just turned 7).

Wow 35 weeks! Not long now! Are the girls excited? I bet they can't wait to meet their little brother.


----------



## Babybump87

gigglebox said:


> We are all doing well, thanks for asking! It's been a little challenging recently but hubby has been great about giving me breaks. Ds3 has been having super broken up sleep after his first stretch, ds2 is entering the terrible two stage, and ds1 has been getting increasingly defiant and sassy recently. I'm not sure if he's learning bad behavior at school or this is just developmentally & age appropriate (he just turned 7).
> 
> Wow 35 weeks! Not long now! Are the girls excited? I bet they can't wait to meet their little brother.

Aww that’s a good of your DH ! The kids always seem to do things at the same time and have us up the wall! Hope things settle down for you soon ! DD1 turned 6 few weeks and I’ve noticed she’s a lot more sassy and a bit of a attitude at times ! I think it’s a age thing and having to be a bit more strong minded in school ! 

Yeah it’s gone quick ! The girls are super excited they cannot wait !


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope your all ok girls.. not long left now bb. . I'm still on the pill. Still unsure as to what I want . I feel like I'm done with babies and then I'll see baby clothes ans think ahh just go for it . I really dont no .. x


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Hope your all ok girls.. not long left now bb. . I'm still on the pill. Still unsure as to what I want . I feel like I'm done with babies and then I'll see baby clothes ans think ahh just go for it . I really dont no .. x

All good thanks ! Awww it’s such a difficult choice. I’d leave your options open anyway and never say never ! Might come a day when you my NTNP and it will just happen ! x


----------



## Aerith07

Hi all! We are NFP and avoiding fertile days, but it looks like I got a positive OPK this month 3 days earlier than normal so I'm in the TWW. 

IF I'm pregnant, this will be number 3. <3

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Babybump87

Aerith07 said:


> Hi all! We are NFP and avoiding fertile days, but it looks like I got a positive OPK this month 3 days earlier than normal so I'm in the TWW.
> 
> IF I'm pregnant, this will be number 3. <3
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Best of luck !


----------



## Shanelley

Hey all
I'm TTC number 3 
This is my first cycle :)


----------



## Babybump87

Shanelley said:


> Hey all
> I'm TTC number 3
> This is my first cycle :)

Good luck !


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck Aerith! Are you hoping for #3? When are you testing?

Donna it's hard, isn't it? Maybe ntnp? The hardest part i feel is the fact that you can't really change your mind later, depending on the age gap you want. For me i wanted 1&2 closer in age and it took a year which was really stressful. With 3 it was hard deciding because we were initially on the fence but felt time ticking! It's definitely helpful if you're not concerned about their age gap or, for me if we ever want a fourth, my OWN age!

I am pretty sure we're done though, largely due to finances. Good luck with what you decide!

Hi Shanelly :) how long did it take to ttc 1&2?


----------



## Aerith07

gigglebox said:


> Good luck Aerith! Are you hoping for #3? When are you testing?
> 
> Donna it's hard, isn't it? Maybe ntnp? The hardest part i feel is the fact that you can't really change your mind later, depending on the age gap you want. For me i wanted 1&2 closer in age and it took a year which was really stressful. With 3 it was hard deciding because we were initially on the fence but felt time ticking! It's definitely helpful if you're not concerned about their age gap or, for me if we ever want a fourth, my OWN age!
> 
> I am pretty sure we're done though, largely due to finances. Good luck with what you decide!
> 
> Hi Shanelly :) how long did it take to ttc 1&2?

I won't be upset if we do end up pregnant with number 3, but I'm not too jazzed about the timing. Honestly, I would be fine with either outcome. :) I'll probably start testing on the 7th. I think I'll be 10 dpo by then. That's usually when I pop on a test.


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> Good luck Aerith! Are you hoping for #3? When are you testing?
> 
> Donna it's hard, isn't it? Maybe ntnp? The hardest part i feel is the fact that you can't really change your mind later, depending on the age gap you want. For me i wanted 1&2 closer in age and it took a year which was really stressful. With 3 it was hard deciding because we were initially on the fence but felt time ticking! It's definitely helpful if you're not concerned about their age gap or, for me if we ever want a fourth, my OWN age!
> 
> I am pretty sure we're done though, largely due to finances. Good luck with what you decide!
> 
> Hi Shanelly :) how long did it take to ttc 1&2?

It's so hard and I really do feel done . We are really doing so much as a family now that I feel like I've not done in years. Just silly spontaneous things but things that are harder with a baby. And to be honest I like close age gaps as hard as it it . My have a 24 month age gap and then a 22. And it was hard but it got it all out the way lol. Cruz is 3 now he goes into reception next year and I finally feel like I've found a bit of the old me . We cant even really afford another.. the house is a 3 bed . Two share the other has their own room at the moment. Every thing says stop dont have no more. I'm 31. 32 in January and I always wanted to be done by now .. but then I still cant shake the feeling of being sad ill never have another baby. But I think that's it . I'll always be sad about no more pregnancy and no more scans etc .. meeting ur baby for the very first time .. I think its built into us .. and I get really really sick when pregnant and it's awful as well as looking after children. 
And that's it what if I have another and wish I didn't ino every one says you'll never regret having more but realistically i could and it would be tough.. deep down I no it's because I want a girl I love my boys so much and I would b fine with another baby boy but I'd love a girl . 
I honestly dont no what we will decide . My head is completely done my heart just hadnt caught up I dony think. X good luck to u aswell hun. I dont want to ntnp really because I'll probably get pregnant and then have a melt down 
X


----------



## gigglebox

I understand all that, for sure. I'm with you, i think i am sad to never have a daughter but as far as having another it's more the idea i am in love with, not the reality. I love the excitement of ttc -- it's a thrill that really can't be replaced by anything else. I love meeting baby and the acans and sporting a baby bump...but i also know logically that's all temporary and I think you're right, i'll never stop wanting to experience those things no matter how many babies! For now though i am looking forward to being in the place you're at, where family things are a lot easier to do. If we have another I'm hitting "reset" on all of that.


----------



## donnarobinson

gigglebox said:


> I understand all that, for sure. I'm with you, i think i am sad to never have a daughter but as far as having another it's more the idea i am in love with, not the reality. I love the excitement of ttc -- it's a thrill that really can't be replaced by anything else. I love meeting baby and the acans and sporting a baby bump...but i also know logically that's all temporary and I think you're right, i'll never stop wanting to experience those things no matter how many babies! For now though i am looking forward to being in the place you're at, where family things are a lot easier to do. If we have another I'm hitting "reset" on all of that.

You and me literally are the same !! I absolutely adore being pregnant I love having a bump after the sickness ends but I just love it . I love the excitement and your right nothing is like it . But then like u also said they are all temporary and babies grow up into hard work lol. Yup I say one more but what happens when after one more I still miss my bump etc.. we have to draw a line somewhere right.. yeh definitely it's so much easier now. I remember having Cruz thinking wow one day they'll be 7 5 and 3 and they are .. its flew by. How old are your boys .? But as much as I say all that and i really do mean it . I cant fully close the door because I just dont no what they future holds . I want to close the door and throw away the key lol . I really dont want to start over either . I had mine all close together so it was hard work for a good few years but now there is rarely any sleepless nights unless their poorly . No nappies. No bottles I can just get up and go out no needing a thousand things .. time will tell in suppose x


----------



## Pineberry

Hi all, pretty new here. Bf and I (together 3 years) agreed to start trying in September and are both very excited. Baby fever has been real these last 2 years for me and we are both in a very good place in life and emotionally/mentally ready to take this step.

That being said, I am 9 days dpo, we had sex the day before my ovulation (tracking it with Clue) but he pulled out (which is not the safest i know, but he does try to pull out way ahead of time). Yesterday and today am having tender breats, and just had some mild cramps. Am a little "worried" that I may possibly pregnant already (even though we said September) but if Im honest I would be excited if I was. Thinking about testing tomorrow but not sure. Ahh.


----------



## gigglebox

Pineberry i personally think if he pulled out your chances are not very good if i'm being honest...but congratulations on ttc soon!


----------



## Pineberry

Thank you! :) . I had a bit of hope because precum can definitely work its magic haha.

AF arrived today however, so September it is then :( only 3 months left but feels so long to me, I´m so ready to be a mother.Also in the back of my mind I am terrified of possibly facing difficulties getting pregnant. But we shall see how it goes


----------



## gigglebox

Have you considered starting earlier? Sorry af showed! I remember my impatience when i was waiting to ttc our first! The wait was killer.


----------



## Pineberry

Well the original first-time-TTC month we agreed on was October so I already managed to convince him to move it up to September :D Yesterday I actually tried to persuade him to move it up to July haha, to no avail. When we agree on something he really is the type that likes to stick to the plan rather than deviating from it (type A personality...)

He just got promoted to Supervisor at his job which while amazing, has been super super stressful and he has a lot to deal with at work right now (it is a high stress job, online-travel agency). So it is better we wait until the stress settles down a little, and waiting a few more months will also give us time to save up more money in our savings account for all the stuff we are going to need for the baby etc.

Another reason for the wait is that we really would like our baby to be born in summer haha (just a preference). So if we started in September, and are lucky enough to have success within the first 3 months (which is something I would never take for granted), we would have a June, July or August baby. :)


----------



## HLx

Forgot I even commented in this thread when it first started! Congratulations to everyone expecting and good luck to all the new ttcers and testers! 

Currently 18 weeks with baby number 3 :) expecting another little boy so me and dd are now outnumbered as I already have a little boy plus dad. So much testosterone!

Good luck all ♡


----------



## gigglebox

Hlx I am 3 kids deep, all boys, so I feel ya! Congrats on your little man


----------



## HLx

gigglebox said:


> Hlx I am 3 kids deep, all boys, so I feel ya! Congrats on your little man

 Oh my gosh all those men!!! You must be the queen;) x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I can't believe I am saying this, but we are TTC baby #5! :D


----------



## gigglebox

HLx said:


> Oh my gosh all those men!!! You must be the queen;) x

I wish I felt like a queen but with three kids...more like a servant lol

Sn0w wow congratulations! What has made you decide to add on another?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

gigglebox said:


> I wish I felt like a queen but with three kids...more like a servant lol
> 
> Sn0w wow congratulations! What has made you decide to add on another?


We have 3 girls & 1 boy (he's the oldest). We decided to try oneeee more time for another boy :)


----------



## Mom15

Sorry I have been MIA. We are in the process of moving. We are remodeling both our old and new how and are planning on renting the old house. Typing this alone has me stressed out. I finally had my first pp period a couple of weeks back. I’m still nursing which greatly affects my cycle. My lp was 3-4 days only. We are not really trying yet as I want to have a healthy lp before we start, which probably means I need to start weaning, but I don’t feel quite ready yet. Right now we sleep in three different places a week due to the move and summer break, so I don’t think the timing is right tp wean. He is a great eater though and had some cow’s milk for the first time today. 
Good luck to all trying!


----------



## wantingagirl

sn0wbunnie said:


> I can't believe I am saying this, but we are TTC baby #5! :D

Me too!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Woop 

Good luck ladies !!

My baby boy was born last Wednesday weighing 9lb 8oz!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babybump87 said:


> Woop
> 
> Good luck ladies !!
> 
> My baby boy was born last Wednesday weighing 9lb 8oz!

Aww hun I’ve just seen this congratulations!!! Hope your both doing well
Nice weight x


----------



## Babybump87

donnarobinson said:


> Aww hun I’ve just seen this congratulations!!! Hope your both doing well
> Nice weight x

Thanks ! We are doing good thanks ! Yeah he was heavy but small if that makes sense lol . How are you and your boys ?! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless! I always forget to check here now. We are good thank you. Back to school next week. Can’t say I’m sad lol hope your all well x


----------



## Babybump87

Same here, this thread seems to go missing on my watched threads list ! 

We are all good too thanks ! DD1 is back next week and DD2 switches to morning nursery the week after ! They are both missing their friends but DD1 finds the first term in a new year a bit unsettling , Hoping she’s ok this year as she’s made lots of friends ! 

Cannot believe the summer holidays are nearly over already ! X


----------



## motherofboys

It's mad how quickly the summer flies past isn't it?


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh bless them . It really does fly by. 
So I’m still not pregnant I had two months on the pill then decided we would just ntnp after all and nothing . It will be 2 years in December since I had the one depo shot and it’s getting to me now . . 
Af is due today got period pains now so must be on her way. X


----------



## motherofboys

I feel your pain. Ds4 took us 2.5 years and this one was 3.5 years trying, with a loss 7 months in. 
I hate to falsely get peoples hopes up, but I actually cramped so badly this time that I didn't buy the test I went out to get, then a few days later realised I was late. 
I hope it happens for you soon. It can be so disheartening month after month.


----------



## Babybump87

Is anyone still active on the forum ?? Xx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm still here and have been ttc again. Taking a short break and hoping to be back to it some time between July and December


----------



## Babybump87

motherofboys said:


> I'm still here and have been ttc again. Taking a short break and hoping to be back to it some time between July and December

Ohh mother I have seen you posting !! Wishing you the best of luck with TTC!! So exciting for you all x


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m still here too. Very quietly, but here :-$


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh WOW! How nice to see this thread again! I posted here back in 2017-18 ttc #3, unfortunately had 3 early losses in that time so we decided to stop. Great wee group :) I often wonder how some of the original ladies are doing.

We are back ttc again after a surprise pregnancy last year which sadly ended in a TFMR at 20 weeks. Still struggling daily with this but we would still like to try and complete our family....time is quickly running out as I'm now 40 and it's never taken this long to fall pregnant before (usually within 3 months), currently on cycle 10!! 
The only thing keeping me going is that we fell pregnant last year with one little oops and we got that far, so maybe there is still a chance....

Good luck ladies, let's hope this thread bring lots of luck again! :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> I’m still here too. Very quietly, but here :-$

 Helloo !!! How are you all doing ?! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> Oh WOW! How nice to see this thread again! I posted here back in 2017-18 ttc #3, unfortunately had 3 early losses in that time so we decided to stop. Great wee group :) I often wonder how some of the original ladies are doing.
> 
> We are back ttc again after a surprise pregnancy last year which sadly ended in a TFMR at 20 weeks. Still struggling daily with this but we would still like to try and complete our family....time is quickly running out as I'm now 40 and it's never taken this long to fall pregnant before (usually within 3 months), currently on cycle 10!!
> The only thing keeping me going is that we fell pregnant last year with one little oops and we got that far, so maybe there is still a chance....
> 
> Good luck ladies, let's hope this thread bring lots of luck again! :dust:

Hey ! 

So sorry you had to make that difficult decision. Sending you lots of hugs . 

It took us 9 cycles to conceive DS and this was with using OPKs too. I was stressing because my girls where conceived quickly ! The one month I didn’t use OPKs I got pregnant . 

My friend kept saying stop stressing it will happen which really annoyed me but obviously she was right haha ! 

I really hope you get your BFP soon ! There’s always a chance so don’t give up just yet ! Things happen when we least expect them too and these are truly blessings ! 
:dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Babybump87 Thank you, appreciate the hugs :)

I defo think there is something in the relaxed approach, I'd love to be relaxed again! :haha:

I've been temping since Jan just to confirm I was actually ovulating and it helps in one way to know what's going on (I've had a couple of really long weird cycles with late ovulation and a couple of short ones) but it does all become a bit consuming. I am tempted to go this cycle without the opks and thermometer....but I know I'll start stressing when I have to guess when to start testing or af seems late. I can't win lol.

So I'm CD8...the boring bit! Where is everyone else in your cycles?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Babybump87 said:


> Helloo !!! How are you all doing ?! Xx

We’re good! Healthy. Happy. What a strange time it’s been. I’m still in and out of lockdowns, it’s been trying that’s for sure! I have a 9, 7 and almost 2 year old now :cry: mostly raising them on my own and I can’t remember the last time I got a full nights sleep, but I get so much love from them, it’s so worth it <3 
How are you?! x


----------



## Momof2onetube

@BabyBrain80 I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I don’t need any dust, so I’ll send you all of mine! Good luck for this eggy x :dust:


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Babybump87 Thank you, appreciate the hugs :)
> 
> I defo think there is something in the relaxed approach, I'd love to be relaxed again! :haha:
> 
> I've been temping since Jan just to confirm I was actually ovulating and it helps in one way to know what's going on (I've had a couple of really long weird cycles with late ovulation and a couple of short ones) but it does all become a bit consuming. I am tempted to go this cycle without the opks and thermometer....but I know I'll start stressing when I have to guess when to start testing or af seems late. I can't win lol.
> 
> So I'm CD8...the boring bit! Where is everyone else in your cycles?

That’s why I started with the OPKs after being on the pill and a few issues I wanted to check before I drove myself crazy which actually happened anyway hahah ! What I did find out was I have a short luteal phase of 11 days and I ovulate anywhere between CD 13-15 . We probably conceived DS on ovulation day which was CD15 and I got a positive test 12 days later on the day AF was due ! Biggest surprise as thought we was out! 

I’ve been back on the pill since he was born but been after a few issues so changed pill and still having the same issues random bleeding with a week or so pills left . So I might come off that and just use alternative protection .


----------



## Babybump87

Momof2onetube said:


> We’re good! Healthy. Happy. What a strange time it’s been. I’m still in and out of lockdowns, it’s been trying that’s for sure! I have a 9, 7 and almost 2 year old now :cry: mostly raising them on my own and I can’t remember the last time I got a full nights sleep, but I get so much love from them, it’s so worth it <3
> How are you?! x

We are all good thanks ! My girls are now 8 and 5 and DS turned 2 at the weekend ! Aww I know it’s deffo worth it but these lockdowns have been so hard with home learning and lack of clubs for them all . I do feel sorry for all our kids .


----------

